# Official CM Punk Loses His Smile Thread



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

From F4WOnline:



> C.M. Punk has been removed from all house shows over the next several weeks.
> 
> C.M. Punk reportedly told Vince McMahon last night that he was going home, and did so. That's where things stand right now. At this point, he's off everything going forward.


Well then, that's quite interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, there you go. Punk's done, not re-signing and getting black balled from WWE. Fuck.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow this is huge if true. "Stone Cold can take his ball and go home". What do people think about HHH-Bryan at mania, because that's where this will go if Punk is gone.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Probably was informed that his match with Hunter was going to Bryan.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I really like Punk as a performer, but does anyone bitch and complain as much as him? It's always something.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

can't blame him with the way is going...the moment i see Rock-Cena-Taker beat punk is the end of punk.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well fuck...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

We know he isn't happy it's obvious, but why this? Something more to it then what meets the eye.

I just hope he still gets his final big angle with HHH, and puts in a good effort. From there he coast through until Payback, where he can either retire or go on a huge hiatus.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm a huge Punk fan, probably my favorite guy in the business, but I do have to agree. Maybe "taking his ball and going home" will either let him have a recharge, or he'll just get his attitude fixed. Either way, he's gotten sloppy and it shows in his mic work and his in-ring work lately, and I'm becoming disinterested lately.



vanboxmeer said:


> Probably was informed that his match with Hunter was going to Bryan.


During the live airing of the Bryan & Vinny show, Alvarez reported he'd just gotten word a few minutes prior to mentioning it on air that this was now the direction they wanted to work towards, which is why the promo on Monday hinted strongly at a Bryan-HHH confrontation, and that Punk was in limbo for what his match at Mania would be.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Guess Punk is just as pissed as everyone else over Royal Rumble, wow.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm guessing he's pissed off that Batista won the Rumble instead of him (he was originally going to win it). I don't blame him.

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

inbefore its a work. 

Sucks if true but not a way someone of his stature should handle things. Cena would never do something like this :cena3


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I enjoy his bitching. 

Mainly one of the things I relate to with him. Not sure if that's good or bad. But still, he knows what he wants. Regardless, it's probably a work. This has the "anti-authority Summer Of Punk redo" written all over it. 

NOW KEEP HIM GONE FOR AWHILE AND DON'T SHOW HIM RETURN THE VERY NEXT DAY. 

On a side note, can't blame him if it's cause of WM. He always does get shafted aside at WM, besides last year. 

This would be another example. I wouldn't want to wrestle Kane at WM either.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This smells like BS, why the hell would he leave this close to WM??? I bet he's injured and the Chokeslam into the table was to take him out for a few weeks or something


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If true, it's pretty crazy he did it in this manner. They probably fucked for booking atm. A lot of new re writes (if they had solid plans to begin with) incoming.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vic Capri said:


> I'm guessing he's pissed off that Batista won the Rumble instead of him (he was originally going to win it). I don't blame him.
> 
> - Vic


since when was he originally supposed to win it over someone like Bryan?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, he had a strange tweet following the whole Rumble thing. Maybe he wanted Bryan to win the Rumble as well (I doubt it, he probably was mad that he was originally planned to win the Rumble until Batista came back). The Ariel interview pretty much told everyone that he was mentally done.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wont believe it till i see it confirmed but he has every right to be mad, him, bryan, cena, orton and the like slave away at nearly every event wwe holds for years then a bunch of part timers come in and take every big opportunity.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> Probably was informed that his match with Hunter was going to Bryan.


I'm really starting to think so. At least the guy will get some rest now. Anyone still think he's resigning come July? :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't want to add fuel to the fire, but this is 100% because Batista came back at took his spot versus Orton for the belt at mania. And now they want to give his win against HHH to Bryan? I'd fucking leave too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good riddance. There is always something going on with this guy. Probably jealous that Bryan has managed to become the most over wrestler with the live crowd since Rock/Austin and he did it without having to resort to breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vic Capri said:


> I'm guessing he's pissed off that Batista won the Rumble instead of him (*he was originally going to win it*). I don't blame him.
> 
> - Vic


Says who?




apokalypse said:


> can't blame him with the way is going...the moment i see Rock-Cena-Taker beat punk is the end of punk.


You're joking. Most of this roster would cut their dicks off just to get to job to those guys let alone look competitive against them. You Punk marks are too much.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Look I'm not saying Punk has been treated poorly. But if it's true Bryan is indeed working HHH at Mania, I would do the same thing.

What the fuck is your number 2 or 3 man in the company gonna do at Mania now?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good for him. He didn't seem happy and watching batista win the rumble was probably the last straw.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

you would think he would quit after WM so he could get that paycheck...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i don't have problem with part timers especially Rock but just hate the direction that they going doesn't take advantage of part timers...Rock vs Punk should be at WM not Cena vs Rock 2 and got injured 2 straight in the row against cena. Cena can have his match with Taker.

Punk is nothing but filler for Rock/Cena...the focus is on Cena vs Rock which doesn't do any crap in long run. when Punk return as babyface, i'm not really into him when he lose incredibility.

HHH vs Bryan isn't new...we can expected this.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is true I'm really looking forward to him eventually shooting on Vince


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

guessing he's butthurt b/c Bryan took his spot with Trips. i knew AJ Lee would be the downfall of this man. thank god i got off his bandwagon months ago/


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Good for him. He didn't seem happy and watching batista win the rumble was probably the last straw.


He's actually friends with Dave, but I agree he's probably insulted. Punk hasn't been shy of objecting to all the part-timers coming back and taking all the high card matches.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm not too surprised, though the timing could have been better. He made a strange tweet last night thanking all his fans, and then not appearing or even being mentioned on the show... 

Really hope he isn't gone though. Definitely one of the more talented guys on the roster, even if he's been unmotivated or hurt.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't think it was because of Bryan. He seems like he's good friends with Bryan. I'd think he'd be happy for him. 

I feel like he's standing up for something that relates TOWARDS Bryan. Like, this Batista thing set off a bomb amongst the company. Foley is glad he's done with the company for a bit. A few other wrestlers voiced their disapproval. I didn't see one congrats for Batista from ANY of the legends, infact Stone Cold and Rock complimented Reigns. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Punk is actually pissed off over something that's going on with Bryan.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is what I posted in the thread that just got closed about this:



> I'm usually the last person to say this but...WORK.
> 
> Unless he found out his WM opponent, and had a hissyfit.
> 
> ...


I can totally see the HHH/Bryan thing being true. It sucks for Punk, but that's where the angle should have been heading all along anyway. I wish they had something more for Punk.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I want to see him a shoot about how shit the WWE is.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think the dude might actually be clinically depressed. That's what shone through in the Ariel Halwani interview to me. Maybe he needs time off to get him head together, but unfortunately we all know WWE won't take too kindly to that.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hes always complaining about something... He was upset around this time of year in 2011 too.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> I don't think it was because of Bryan. He seems like he's good friends with Bryan. I'd think he'd be happy for him.
> 
> I feel like he's standing up for something that relates TOWARDS Bryan. Like, this Batista thing set off a bomb amongst the company. Foley is glad he's done with the company for a bit. A few other wrestlers voiced their disapproval. I didn't see one congrats for Batista from ANY of the legends, infact Stone Cold and Rock complimented Reigns.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Punk is actually pissed off over something that's going on with Bryan.



They've never acknowledged each other as actual friends. More like peers with common friends. I would actually say that Bryan is closer friends with Cena than he is with Punk by a significant amount. You've never seen Bryan interact with Punk outside of the ring in a casual setting even going back to the indy days.

And I don't think Bryan really appreciated Punk wanting to bring in a Daffney-esque situation to lure into their supposed title program in 2012 simply to work his Punk magic for his next conquest.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't start with this Punk mark bullshit. I've read enough from you Bryan marks in the past 2 days to think people's lives depend on Bryan's direction, so stop pulling that line.

Punk was definitely a favorite for the Rumble had Batista not returned you could bet he was gonna be close to the winner, especially with all the talk last year of him closing vs Orton for the title. That all changed and he got moved to what should be Bryan's program vs HHH, now it sounds like he ain't getting that at Mania, so what is he gonna get now? Midcard match against Kane?

Fuck off, it's joke how the nostalgia trip this company has been on for almost 4 years has ruined his chance to blossom even more, you'd better hope it doesn't ruin Bryan's.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Look I'm not saying Punk has been treated poorly. But if it's true Bryan is indeed working HHH at Mania, I would do the same thing.
> 
> What the fuck is your number 2 or 3 man in the company gonna do at Mania now?


Sheamus, Reigns, Sting, rematch with brock if Taker/Sting happened. Plenty of options. HHH was always Bryan's storyline though I wish it weren't cause I still believe HHH is "fucking going over".


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'd be pissed too if an average talent that had been gone for four years and just came back six days ago took my spot as Rumble winner, assuming he was scheduled to win it in the first place.

That god awful Batista promo on Raw only makes it worse. He's gotten really rusty.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> I don't think it was because of Bryan. He seems like he's good friends with Bryan. I'd think he'd be happy for him.
> 
> I feel like he's standing up for something that relates TOWARDS Bryan. Like, this Batista thing set off a bomb amongst the company. Foley is glad he's done with the company for a bit. A few other wrestlers voiced their disapproval. I didn't see one congrats for Batista from ANY of the legends, infact Stone Cold and Rock complimented Reigns.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Punk is actually pissed off over something that's going on with Bryan.


yeah if he wasn't going to win a title because of Bryan i'm pretty sure he could live with that but i doubt he could live with Batista coming in and pushing everybody down the card


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wouldn't be surprised if they realized that HHH/Bryan is a bigger and better match than HHH/Punk and if that was the case I can understand why Punk has had enough. He's consistently been one of the best performers in the company for a while now and despite this he has had to watch part-timers in The Rock and Batista just waltz back in and take the top spot at WrestleMania three years in a row. If on top of that they've decided to give Bryan the big match with Hunter that leaves Punk in a position beneath where he sees himself on the WM30 card. I mean who would he wrestle? Kane? Sheamus? I get why the guy is ticked off. No one guy is bigger than the WWE and all that but maybe it'll teach them to stop jerking around their top talents. Ah fuck it. I'm kidding myself. It won't.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Don't start with this Punk mark bullshit. I've read enough from you Bryan marks in the past 2 days to think people's lives depend on Bryan's direction, so stop pulling that line.


And if they are still bitching after Bryan goes over most of the roster (or at least feuds with the big time part timers) I'll verbally ground their asses into hamburger too.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Sheamus, Reigns, Sting, rematch with brock if Taker/Sting happened. Plenty of options. HHH was always Bryan's storyline though I wish it weren't cause I still believe HHH is "fucking going over".


Brock is the only one worth Punk's time, let's get real here.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> They've never acknowledged each other as actual friends. More like peers with common friends. I would actually say that Bryan is closer friends with Cena than he is with Punk by a significant amount. You've never seen Bryan interact with Punk outside of the ring in a casual setting even going back to the indy days.
> 
> And I don't think Bryan really appreciated Punk wanting to bring in a Daffney-esque situation to lure into their supposed title program in 2012 simply to work his Punk magic for his next conquest.


Thanks for the correction, but I still can't see Punk being mad that Bryan took his spot though. I'm not saying I'm an expert on the guy, or that Punk is a stand up type of guy. He's not. He's my all time favorite, but he's not a nice guy. 

But I couldn't see him getting mad at a guy who went through nearly the same shit Punk did, maybe a little less, getting his own shot. I would think he'd be happy. 

I swear, there's something else here. Come WM time, we'll see.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE really losing it...during Bryan vs Corporate angle, this have been mention about Heyman turn babyface joining with PUNk and Bryan against The Corporate. it could work and expand few months of PPV...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


This!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Don't start with this Punk mark bullshit. I've read enough from you Bryan marks in the past 2 days to think people's lives depend on Bryan's direction, so stop pulling that line.
> 
> Punk was definitely a favorite for the Rumble had Batista not returned you could bet he was gonna be close to the winner, especially with all the talk last year of him closing vs Orton for the title. That all changed and he got moved to what should be Bryan's program vs HHH, now it sounds like he ain't getting that at Mania, so what is he gonna get now? Midcard match against Kane?
> 
> Fuck off, it's joke how the nostalgia trip this company has been on for almost 4 years has ruined his chance to blossom even more, you'd better hope it doesn't ruin Bryan's.


Bryan was never going to fight HHH at this Wrestlemania. The plan has been Sheamus and after the backlash at Royal Rumble he would have likely been added to Batista vs. Orton to make it a triple threat.

This is just another one of Punk's hissy fits because he isn't getting what he wants and that is a main event at Wrestlemania. Tough luck for him because in this business you have to pay your dues to be in the top position and Punk has been nothing more than a whining bitch his entire WWE tenure and probably indies too.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



almostfamous said:


> He's actually friends with Dave, but I agree he's probably insulted. *Punk hasn't been shy of objecting to all the part-timers coming back and taking all the high card matches.*


Unless he's working with them like Rock of course.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It should have been Punk/Orton and Bryan/HHH at WM but out of nowhere they sign Batista who is not needed to screw everything up.Let's remember that it was Bryan that started the authority storyline and then all of a sudden they put the breaks on it and decided to have Punk feud with the Authority instead. Batista was not needed.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> I'm really starting to think so. At least the guy will get some rest now. Anyone still think he's resigning come July? :lmao


I think he's done everything in the WWE a Main Eventer can do. If he retired, he should be damn proud of what he did. You could sense in the last few months since the Lesnar match, he's got lazy and worse of all Boring. You wouldn't have called Punk Boring even at the start of 2013 by the end he was threading water. He could do with a year or two off, if this is true.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Oh boy, I can't wait for people who have never been within a hundred miles of CM Punk in their entire lives to tell us why he's upset! Tons of great insight in this thread with only more to come!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> Thanks for the correction, but I still can't see Punk being mad that Bryan took his spot though. I'm not saying I'm an expert on the guy, or that Punk is a stand up type of guy. He's not. He's my all time favorite, but he's not a nice guy.
> 
> But I couldn't see him getting mad at a guy who went through nearly the same shit Punk did, maybe a little less, getting his own shot. I would think he'd be happy.
> 
> I swear, there's something else here. Come WM time, we'll see.


You can also look at their short-lived tag team run where they didn't seem all that comfortable with the other. I.E never making eye contact.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wouldn't be surprised if he's just too hurt to continue on at this point and needs an extended break. They rushed him back last year because of a hometown PPV probably before he was ready.

I also wouldn't be surprised if they changed their minds after the Rumble and decided to go Bryan-HHH and Punk just sort of got sick of his position and left. The guy is probably burnt out.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk deserves to main event Wrestlemania over fucking Batista. He has consistently been one of the best talents in the entire company since 2008.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So what's going on with The Shield/CM Punk storyline? Wrestlemania XXX match with HHH? Is it over now? I do notice that he is not into matches as he was before.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i'll believe it when it is confirmed.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

In the end WWE is a business and Punk is being unprofessional. If I were Vince and Punk told me he was going home I would fire him on the spot. If this is true then this is Ultimate Warrior levels bad.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not sure if Batista winning the RR had anything to do with this tbh...Didn't he defend Batista a few days back and said his reaction isn't similar to the rock because batista is here for the long run? or something like that.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

instead of Batista WWE could have bring in Steve Austin as non-wrestling role involve in authority to give the angle a boost and a rub to young guys.

Punk just like Austin...always want to be no.1 and main event at WM.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> You can also look at their short-lived tag team run where they didn't seem all that comfortable with the other. I.E never making eye contact.


They never made eye contact? Damn. 

I'm just trying to figure out why Punk would have beef. Like I said, I'm not going to act like I'm any more correct than anyone else here. I know about as much as I can about Punk. That being said, I don't know him as a person. No one here does. 

Whatever happens will be revealed at some point. I still couldn't blame him for being mad, regardless. Possible reasons? 

- D Bry getting shafted. 
- More changes to already established plans. 
- HHH fuckery. 
- Punk getting shoved down the WM scale again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> Bryan was never going to fight HHH at this Wrestlemania. The plan has been Sheamus and after the backlash at Royal Rumble he would have likely been added to Batista vs. Orton to make it a triple threat.
> 
> This is just another one of Punk's hissy fits because he isn't getting what he wants and that is a main event at Wrestlemania. Tough luck for him because in this business you have to pay your dues to be in the top position and Punk has been nothing more than a whining bitch his entire WWE tenure and probably indies too.


Whining bitch or not, you don't think he paid his dues by busting his ass in the ring and getting himself over by having good matches and cutting good promos in spite of Vince's reluctance to put him on top? If you're gonna talk about Punk's attitude remind yourself that Randy Orton, who is considerably less talented in every aspect of pro wrestling, has also had attitude problems not to mention multiple suspensions yet they gave him a top spot and made him the first WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk lost his smile and is going home to find his smile. Wow. I don't know what to say. This guy is a total different guy from the one during 2011 and early part of 2012. Looks like he is complaining a lot nowadays but then again, I can't blame him with some of the actions that the company is doing. I will miss you Punk. unk3


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I like Punk and I definitely think he should be in the Main Event at Mania over Batista but I was kind of looking forward to seeing his feud with Kane kick into gear. I've heard he's booked to fight Kane at the Chamber so hopefully Punk and Vince can come to a deal and get him back into the good books.

Overall I think Punk's great but he needs to stop complaining.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> In the end WWE is a business and Punk is being unprofessional. If I were Vince and Punk told me he was going home I would fire him on the spot. If this is true then this is Ultimate Warrior levels bad.


It's more Austin level. But unlike Austin, at least Punk told Vince he was going to leave before he took the flight home.



thaimasker said:


> Not sure if Batista winning the RR had anything to do with this tbh...Didn't he defend Batista a few days back and said his reaction isn't similar to the rock because batista is here for the long run? or something like that.


I'm not sure if Batista coming back and being in the ME for the next two years makes it any better.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow. I'm going to wait for the full story before I call him a bitch. All we know he could be working through some injuries.

Then again, dude is always hurt, so it's probably him being a bitch.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> Bryan was never going to fight HHH at this Wrestlemania. The plan has been Sheamus and after the backlash at Royal Rumble he would have likely been added to Batista vs. Orton to make it a triple threat.
> 
> This is just another one of Punk's hissy fits because he isn't getting what he wants and that is a main event at Wrestlemania. Tough luck for him *because in this business you have to pay your dues to be in the top position* and Punk has been nothing more than a whining bitch his entire WWE tenure and probably indies too.


Bullshit. Batista hasn't put in any work for the company for nearly four years and he was just handed the main event at WrestleMania 30.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



apokalypse said:


> instead of Batista WWE could have bring in Steve Austin as non-wrestling role involve in authority to give the angle a boost and a rub to young guys.
> 
> Punk just like Austin...always want to be no.1 and main event at WM.


Punk couldn't lace Austin's boots


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

_After watching that interview he did with recently with Ariel Helwani you could tell he was just over wrestling or at least needs a long ass break. I don't blame the guy he's been going on for so long he even mentioned he only had a short break early last year and it wasn't enough. Not to mention what's already been said that likely his feud with HHH is going to Bryan and he'll be stuck with facing Kane perhaps and he wasn't all that pleased with it. Either way hopefully he takes the much needed time off and return fresh and ready to go but who knows he could just stay gone till his contract is up and not resign._


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

These people who act like they know Punk really should realize relatively no one in that company is a stand up guy. 
Orton acted like a bitch. 
Batista acts like a spoiled dick when the fans boo him. 

Those are the two currently main eventing WM right now. Stop acting like attitudes apparently matter.I'd be willing to bet no one in that company is a relatively "nice guy". And unless anyone on this thread actually knows any of them, I don't see the point of bitching about personalities.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

We shouldn't be surprised by this, folks. He's has had more than enough of the whole shit. 

Both Punk and Bryan should main event Mania. Esp. this year.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> If I were Vince and Punk told me he was going home I would fire him on the spot.


You can't do that when Punk has a written contract.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> Thanks for the correction, but I still can't see Punk being mad that Bryan took his spot though. I'm not saying I'm an expert on the guy, or that Punk is a stand up type of guy. He's not. He's my all time favorite, but he's not a nice guy.
> 
> But I couldn't see him getting mad at a guy who went through nearly the same shit Punk did, maybe a little less, getting his own shot. I would think he'd be happy.
> 
> I swear, there's something else here. Come WM time, we'll see.


Punk and Bryan are friends and respect the hell out of each other, going by interviews. Both guy's maybe ain't best buddies but Bryan is real close with Colt who's one of Punk's friends. Pun just doesn't suffer fools easily at least he's a asshole to you're face, you got to admire him for that. Bryan's a easy going guy who rather live the quiet life but you never hear a bad thing about Bryan the person from anyone. 

Bryan sure as hell deserves his spot, he got himself just like Punk did when WWE didn't want them too. Punk had his time now it's Bryan time to shine. Bryan/HHH right now is a far more interesting story and feud cause of what HHH has done to Bryan. Punk/HHH was done and sadly the wrong man went over.

It's sad to hear this news if true cause Punk is one talented Guy and WWE don't have too many of those type of guys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



wonder goat said:


> Bullshit. Batista hasn't put in any work for the company for nearly four years and he was just handed the main event at WrestleMania 30.


Yup. Work or not, giving the Rumble win to Batista was a horrendous decision. Good luck ever getting anyone to cheer for him again.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So we're just taking this unverified little blurb of news from F4Online as gospel now? Ok, well if it turns out to be true that he just went home and is fed up, good for him. Seriously, good for him. The guy could use a break, mentally and physically.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He's definitely done. Everything until this point proves it. His heart wasn't in the rumble where he did absolutely nothing for a good 20+ minutes. 

You know what sucks about this and why I don't like that he did this? Orton languished around the midcard for a couple of years before he got another push. If he doesn't have the patience to be brushed aside when someone else gets over (Bryan) then it's really hard to be his fan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that sucks. I hope the guy takes it easy for a long while, physically and mentally. Who knows, maybe he's grown tired and lost his spark for wrestling? That stuff is totally understandable. I can't remember who said it, but "if your mind isn't there, you'll hurt yourself and hurt someone else."

It does suck that he's a big name who genuinely delivers, especially going into Mania season. Punk - Orton would have been a great match, as would Punk - Triple H.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk did bust his ass for the past couple years and had many MOTY candidates. However, HHH has to make sure that him and his Kliq all have good spots on the Grandest Stage of Them All :HHH2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> - Punk getting shoved down the WM scale again.


Well what do you expect when you spent the last 6 months sleep walking through every performance?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Honestly, regardless. I respect Punk for being a stand up guy, and not a fake push around bitch. 

On the other hand, I don't like the fact I won't be able to be entertained by the guy who continuously is nearly the reason I keep watching because of backstage politics. It's a shitty business attitude to have. If I was going to one of those house shows, I'd be severely let down.

However, as said, if he feels there's some shit going down that prompts him to leave like this, so be it. More things will unfold as time moves on.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> Whining bitch or not, you don't think he paid his dues by busting his ass in the ring and getting himself over by having good matches and cutting good promos in spite of Vince's reluctance to put him on top?* If you're gonna talk about Punk's attitude remind yourself that Randy Orton, who is considerably less talented in every aspect of pro wrestling*, has also had attitude problems not to mention multiple suspensions yet they gave him a top spot and made him the first WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


Can't wait for the inevitable Choke2Death post :lmao


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Guessing he'll be back but if he's gone for good I don't blame him. WWE is garbage these days, Batista quits and come back 4 years later and instantly wins the Rumble and goes to WM, even though you can't blame WWE for it from Punk's perspective I'm sure he wasn't thrilled with Rock headlining WM twice in a row, once while Punk is champion. Sure he had a long title reign but he was never in the main event as champion unless he was facing Rock or Cena. He was basically a midcarder champion for over a year. WWE has no idea how to book a CM Punk.

But I will say lately he just seems like he has no life out there. Maybe injuries or maybe just burn out. He has been mailing it since the last half of 2013 although the first part of it he was putting on MOTY type matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I really like Punk as a performer, but does anyone bitch and complain as much as him? It's always something.


I say good for Punk. I mean since losing the WWE title, he hasten gotten a good storyline, outside of Brock Lesnar he has fought mostly jobbers or mid carders, while guys like Lesnar, and Batista come back and get main event slots.

I am sure Batista winning the RR and probably the WWE title at WM put him over the top, if this is true. Not to mention the way they are treating DB.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> Whining bitch or not, you don't think he paid his dues by busting his ass in the ring and getting himself over by having good matches and cutting good promos in spite of Vince's reluctance to put him on top? If you're gonna talk about Punk's attitude remind yourself that Randy Orton, who is considerably less talented in every aspect of pro wrestling, has also had attitude problems not to mention multiple suspensions yet they gave him a top spot and made him the first WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


He was pushed in 2011 because the WWE roster at the time was at an all time low in terms of talent. Punk had WWE in a strangle hold and had no choice but to push him. And the only reason he got over was because he broke the fourth wall by breaking kayfabe time and time again. 

I don't care for Orton. He's never had to work for anything in WWE because of his last name. But I'm talking about guys like Cena, Bryan, Austin, all those kinds of guys that bust their ass day in and day out to become the top guy. Those guys show up and do their job without any ifs ands or buts. Punk seemingly has a new problem every month.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I cant believe this story, but one thing rings true. HHH sees the massive reaction Bryan is getting and he wants to be a part of that. HHH is addicted to crowd pops and he could get the ultimate heel reaction to Bryan. Plus it does provide closure to what the Authority angle originally was. Having said all that, I dont believe this story. He probably is just resting up because he has been giving a half-hearted effort. his performance in the Rumble consisted of him laying down in the ring for long stretches.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk has had his way quite often since becoming a star in the WWE...

_1) having arguably the most interesting storyline with the Streak being capped off at Wrestlemania last year (assisted by the death of Paul Bearer, of course...Punk actually poured "his" ashes out of the urn
2) held the WWE championship for 434 days
3) went at Vince McMahon, Stone Cold style, for quite some time, and had permission to shoot on the company, and pro wrestling, as a whole_

I sit here and read all of this, thinking, "Is he serious?" 

He hasn't been given the John Cena treatment, but few have, and I hope he didn't expect it to build to that, given the fact that there's a lot of talent around him that's looking to take their piece of the cake as well (notably Bryan). Hell, he just beat all three members of The Shield a month ago, in a handicap match, while Daniel Bryan first lost to the Wyatts that same night, then lost to Bray (clean) at the Royal Rumble, followed by a snub and having to stay out of the 30-man event.

Punk is his name...literally. I can't deny the talent, but in the same light, it's stained by his actions and attitude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> These people who act like they know Punk really should realize relatively no one in that company is a stand up guy.
> Orton acted like a bitch.
> Batista acts like a spoiled dick when the fans boo him.
> 
> Those are the two currently main eventing WM right now. Stop acting like attitudes apparently matter.I'd be willing to bet no one in that company is a relatively "nice guy". And unless anyone on this thread actually knows any of them, I don't see the point of bitching about personalities.


Attitudes do matter. That's why Cena is the poster boy and Punk isn't.

It's highly possible that Punk is simply burned out. Likewise it's highly possible he's miserable LIKE ALWAYS based on his character storyline leading up to Mania. Based on how he's acted over the last few years, it's very easy to believe that Punk is simply a miserable fuck that can't solve his problems in a professional manner.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Well what do you expect when you spent the last 6 months sleep walking through every performance?


I'm not going to claim you hate Punk, but don't feed that same old bull shit to me. 

To the casual audience, and to me and my friends who just chill and watch it? He was fine. As a Punk fan, I can sit here and say "Yeah, maybe he could've done better." 

But he wasn't gassed. He wasn't slowing down that much. It wasn't anything horrible. Guy still put on a pretty nice show to watch. 

As said, it COULD have been better. But let the guy finally slow the hell down already. Every other asshole who makes it big gets to do it, might as well.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

...so see you next week? :HHH2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If I worked my ass off and had 3 MOTY candidates the year before, and fucking 45-year old Roid-tista comes back after 4 years and gets handed a RR win and a WM main event, I'd be pissed of too.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

They really forced him back in to an early return after mania, and he's been largely uninspired since. What I saw of the Heyman feud post SS was terrible (although it did involve Axel and Ryback, so it didn't have much hope to begin with). Think he deserves a break.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I've been highly critical of Punk for quite a few reasons but I am not going to crucify the guy until we learn more about what happened. If he just straight up left then that's unacceptable but who knows what the case is.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Attitudes do matter. That's why Cena is the poster boy and Punk isn't.
> 
> It's highly possible that Punk is simply burned out. Likewise it's highly possible he's miserable LIKE ALWAYS based on his character storyline leading up to Mania. Based on how he's acted over the last few years, it's very easy to believe that Punk is simply a miserable fuck that can't solve his problems in a professional manner.


 Shit, selling merch helps with that. There's been some bad backstage stories on Cena. Not saying they matter, but I mean, for all we know. 

And I've said it too, you may be right. I'm not going to act like how he's handling this is professional. I respect it, and relate to it because I'd probably do the same shit though. 

Again, I'm not trying to compliment him for being a bitch. But I'm not going to critize when I enjoy it, and do the same thing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well that blows, Sucks. Gonna wait for more details to be released before any verdicts are made.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Well what do you expect when you spent the last 6 months sleep walking through every performance?


Boreton did it for years and he's the champion who MIGHT mainevent Mania. Workrate is not the issue for them.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



obby said:


> Punk deserves to main event Wrestlemania over fucking Batista. He has consistently been one of the best talents in the entire company since 2008.


Too true, to be fair many guys deserve to main event over Batista. He was never as important as Vince and HHH made him out to be. The Rock was but Batista no one gives a damn. Orton, who I like, isn't much better. It's a shame that a Heel Punk vs face Bryan at WM30 main event would blow the roof of the place even add Lesnar to that match. You have a classic.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> I say good for Punk. I mean since losing the WWE title, he hasten gotten a good storyline, outside of Brock Lesnar he has fought mostly jobbers or mid carders, while guys like Lesnar, and Batista come back and get main event slots.
> 
> I am sure Batista winning the RR and probably the WWE title at WM put him over the top, if this is true. Not to mention the way they are treating DB.


Randy Orton went through that for 3 years, not 6 months. Stop bitching.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



lifebane said:


> I wont believe it till i see it confirmed but he has every right to be mad, him, bryan, cena, orton and the like slave away at nearly every event wwe holds for years then a bunch of part timers come in and take every big opportunity.


Nah..he defended Batista's return during that interview that came out on Friday in his house with that MMA goofball.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I will wait until the full story comes out to give an opinion.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow this sucks although i really had no use for punk/hhh. Bryan/hhh is considerably better.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SoupBro said:


> inbefore its a work.
> 
> Sucks if true but not a way someone of his stature should handle things. Cena would never do something like this :cena3


In fact, I wonder What Cena Would Do?:troll


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk really trying to be Austin eh lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> I cant believe this story, but one thing rings true. HHH sees the massive reaction Bryan is getting and he wants to be a part of that. HHH is addicted to crowd pops and he could get the ultimate heel reaction to Bryan. Plus it does provide closure to what the Authority angle originally was. Having said all that, I dont believe this story. He probably is just resting up because he has been givpng a half-hearted effort. his performance in the Rumble consisted of him laying down in the ring for long stretches.


Naturally some of you guys are going to make this about HHH's ego and him wanting to work with Bryan now that he's by far the hottest guy in the company, and that may have some merit, but you can't deny that when Trips and Bryan had that stare down on Raw and the crowd went apeshit it screamed "WRESTLEMANIA!" People want to see that way more than they want to see HHH/Punk and it's the logical conclusion to what they've been building up for months.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If true, it's pretty crazy he did it in this manner. They probably fucked for booking atm. A lot of new re writes (if they had solid plans to begin with) incoming.


Creative is going to have headaches rewriting everything. fpalm


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> I cant believe this story, *but one thing rings true. HHH sees the massive reaction Bryan is getting and he wants to be a part of that.* HHH is addicted to crowd pops and he could get the ultimate heel reaction to Bryan. Plus it does provide closure to what the Authority angle originally was. Having said all that, I dont believe this story. He probably is just resting up because he has been giving a half-hearted effort. his performance in the Rumble consisted of him laying down in the ring for long stretches.


HHH just needs to quit leaching off these Superstars. If anything, they could've at least let Bryan & Punk tear the house down with each other! The crowd would've ate that up!!! However, you know HHH is gonna need one of them to give him a good match with a good crowd reaction at WrestleMania :HHH2

We all remember the snooze fest we were forced to sleep through with HHH/Lesnar last year :lol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is true, this really sucks. Got tickets to the house show here in Orlando this week and he's the main reason I am going.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


Honestly, I'm tired of it to. He seems like he's had a big problem with WWE for a while. It's about time he did something about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Randy Orton went through that for 3 years, not 1. Stop bitching.



Randy Orton was being punished for TWO wellness violations and probably more that the WWE hide. 

CM Punk has busted his ass and the WWE just always sweeps him aside for part timers who come back, and this Batista thing was the last straw for him, if this is true.

Punk worked his ass off all year and Batista comes back in with in two weeks win the RR and is going on to main event mania.

Punk has every right to be pissed especially if he was supposed to get that RR win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

promoter2003 said:


> CM Punk really trying to be Austin eh lol


He's probably beating the shit out of AJ as we speak.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> Naturally some of you guys are going to make this about HHH's ego and him wanting to work with Bryan now that he's by far the hottest guy in the company, and that may have some merit, but you can't say that when Trips and Bryan had that stare down on Raw and the crowd went apeshit it didn't scream "WRESTLEMANIA!" People want to see that way more than they want to see HHH/Punk and it's the logical conclusion to what they've been building up for months.


That's true. 

But, to be fair. Every encounter Punk has had with HHH or the Authority also got the crowd hyped up. When Punk started at Triple H when he threw Punk off Orton? 

There was another great pop for that. I mean, me personally? I'd be mad mainly because I was hyped for it. When he called HHH out and Shawn came out, I loved it. I loved how they were hinting at it. 

Orton vs Bryan would've made sense right after that, because it could have sent Bryan off with the titles, and Punk with great story line potential. Hell, they could still fix this come EC time.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> I don't care for Orton. He's never had to work for anything in WWE because of his last name. But I'm talking about guys like Cena, Bryan, Austin, all those kinds of guys that bust their ass day in and day out to become the top guy. Those guys show up and do their job without any ifs ands or buts. Punk seemingly has a new problem every month.


lol, are you kidding me with this? Are we just going to forget what Austin did in 2002? Give me a break with this crap.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> Naturally some of you guys are going to make this about HHH's ego and him wanting to work with Bryan now that he's by far the hottest guy in the company, and that may have some merit, but you can't deny that when Trips and Bryan had that stare down on Raw and the crowd went apeshit it screamed "WRESTLEMANIA!" People want to see that way more than they want to see HHH/Punk and it's the logical conclusion to what they've been building up for months.



CM Punk isn't writing himself off 2 months before the biggest payday of the year if he wasn't extremely upset with his trajectory to said event.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good. Even though I'm his fan, he's not the same as he was a couple of years ago. You can clearly see he has no passion in the ring anymore.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> I'm not going to claim you hate Punk, but don't feed that same old bull shit to me.
> 
> To the casual audience, and to me and my friends who just chill and watch it? He was fine. As a Punk fan, I can sit here and say "Yeah, maybe he could've done better."
> 
> ...


Let me clarify for you then. *I hate Punk*...well hate is the wrong word. I have no respect for the guy. He's selfish, entitled, and a whiny bitch IMO.

You may not have noticed anything different but many of us have and as Jericho said, "If your heart isn't into what you are doing in the ring it is only a matter of time until you hurt someone or yourself." The guy was a time bomb waiting to go off...and apparently he did. Most of this I blame on Vince BTW. Punk clearly wasn't ready to come back at Payback last year but Vince pushed him into it anyway.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Randy Orton went through that for 3 years, not 6 months. Stop bitching.


Randy orton kept doing drugs and getting caught..


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, KENTA can have some of his moves back at least.

Maybe they can call him CM Jap.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> Randy Orton was being punished for TWO wellness violations and probably more that the WWE hide.
> 
> CM Punk has busted his ass and the WWE just always sweeps him aside for part timers who come back, and this Batista thing was the last straw for him, if this is true.
> 
> ...


CM Punk has not busted his ass this year at all, ask anyone watching the product. Not to mention Orton did nothing for a long time before his wellness violation so that excuse goes out the door too. Oh and no one actually knows if he was supposed to win the rumble. One random poster said it. I'm not defending the RR win for Batista but pretty much everything you've said is pretty stupid.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> Says who?


Says the dirt sheets back in November.

- Vic


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This company is so fucking dumb. I swear to God.

P.S. I don't care if you dislike Punk, but put yourself in his shoes, and Bryan's and Ziggler's and Kofi's etc.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



xdryza said:


> If I worked my ass off and had 3 MOTY candidates the year before, and fucking 45-year old Roid-tista comes back after 4 years and gets handed a RR win and a WM main event, I'd be pissed of too.


Punk would bust a nut to get Batista. Let's be real here, his moty candidates are with part timers. He plays very well when he's getting paid big bucks and getting a big name to leech off because Punk doesn't draw. Hg flips shirts, but he doesn't draw viewers or amazing attendance as the top half of a billed match. You give him Cena, Brock, Taker, or Dwyane who he whined like a little bitch about then started hugging on when Rock said I will work two matches with you on. You're out your damn mind if you ignore he would have been happy to make money off Batista drawing for him, as his history shows he tries a whole lot fucking harder for those guys, 

Punk gave fuck all effort to Ryback. Bryan had a hell of a showing vs him. Cena tried, realistically tried to get it out of him. Then there we're the shield matches where he was bad vs all three guys solo where Cena or Bryan were great because he doesn't make money off the shield. He's at a point where he gives a fuck when the payoff is there as he tries so much harder for those very part timers he criticizes when they make the money for him. He hasn't even stirred the Triple H pot short of some small worked comments on TV because Hunter would draw for him and make him money. 

Punks not stupid, he also just lacks leverage. He got his way years ago because Taker and Hunter were banged up and not full time, Rey was out, Dave was retired, Bryan was just some guy, Brock and Rock weren't around, RVD wasn't coming in for 3 months at a time, Jericho doesn't work falls and winters and they had two world champs and some semblance of a brand split which means they needed a second guy to headline the other tour when Cena worked one circuit. Now though he has no fucking leverage, so he tried to pull a power play and walk :lmao when they will just move Bryan to his spot, Dave will be there full time, and Sheamus/Rey will just phase in and out


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Randy Orton went through that for 3 years, not 6 months


Orton has never wrestled a five star match either. Orton never paid dues in very physical matches on the indie circuit. Orton never wrestled an hour long match, then a 90 minute match the next night. Randy Orton never broke his neck for this business.

There's some very big differences between CM Punk and Randy 'my daddy was a wrestler so I am too' Orton.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Confident that this is a work.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



xdryza said:


> Boreton did it for years and he's the champion who MIGHT mainevent Mania. Workrate is not the issue for them.


I agree totally but for whatever reason Orton is the chosen one in WWE-land. He and Cena get away with shit NO ONE else could even think about. It isn't fair but such is life.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Original plan for Mania was HHH/Punk, but the rewrite on Monday seems to suggest they're going with Triple H and Bryan. Seems like getting shafted on the Hunter match, along with the plethora of injuries wasn't worth it for him anymore. Plus, guy clearly seemed down on wrestling as a whole during the Helwani interview. 

If it were me, I would've booked Bryan/Orton/Batista in a 3-way for the title which still gives Punk his feud with Hunter.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Let me clarify for you then. *I hate Punk*...well hate is the wrong word. I have no respect for the guy. He's *selfish, entitled, and a whiny bitch IMO.*
> 
> You may not have noticed anything different but many of us have and as Jericho said, "If your heart isn't into what you are doing in the ring it is only a matter of time until you hurt someone or yourself." The guy was a time bomb waiting to go off...and apparently he did. Most of this I blame on Vince BTW. Punk clearly wasn't ready to come back at Payback last year but Vince pushed him into it anyway.


Guy knows what he wants. Whether all of that is good or not, shit. Again. I like it because I relate to it, sadly.

Many of the IWC have, as I said too though. If we're being fair, there's a vocal few on here. And that's seriously all I've seen. I partially can reason with it, but not as drastic as others have been making it out to be. 

But his heart isn't into it. He really does need a break.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

"So Punk, you're going to win the Rumble and main event WrestleMania with Orton. Sound good?"
"ok"
"Uhh... nevermind. We had to give your spot to Batista to convince him to come back. You get to beat Triple H though! Always wanted that win back, r-right?"
"...ok"
"Uhh... nevermind. We need to let Bryan go over Triple H since we have no fucking idea what to do with him. You can face Kane or something. Sound good?"
"Fuck off."


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



IWC_Legend said:


> HHH just needs to quit leaching off these Superstars. If anything, they could've at least let Bryan & Punk tear the house down with each other! The crowd would've ate that up!!! However, you know HHH is gonna need one of them to give him a good match with a good crowd reaction at WrestleMania :HHH2
> 
> We all remember the snooze fest we were forced to sleep through with HHH/Lesnar last year :lol


What good would a win over Punk do for Bryan? What good would a win over Bryan do for Punk? Not much either way. Sure it would be a great match but HHH/Bryan could be a career defining match for Bryan, a huge WrestleMania moment, and even a big money match. The fans want to see Bryan finally overcome The Authority and Triple H way more than they want to see Punk v Bryan (again).


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> That's true.
> 
> But, to be fair. Every encounter Punk has had with HHH or the Authority also got the crowd hyped up. When Punk started at Triple H when he threw Punk off Orton?
> 
> ...


HHH works for Bryan too, the man who screwed him out of the title. That match writes itself. Is far more epic and more special.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Rigby said:


> Orton has never wrestled a five star match either. Orton never paid dues in very physical matches on the indie circuit. Orton never wrestled an hour long match, then a 90 minute match the next night. Randy Orton never broke his neck for this business.
> 
> There's some very big differences between CM Punk and Randy 'my daddy was a wrestler so I am too' Orton.


Thank you for bringing up a ton of irrelevant information.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> CM Punk has not busted his ass this year at all, ask anyone watching the product. Not to mention Orton did nothing for a long time before his wellness violation so that excuse goes out the door too. Oh and no one actually knows if he was supposed to win the rumble. One random poster said it. I'm not defending the RR win for Batista but pretty much everything you've said is pretty stupid.


Punk has only gotten com placement the last few months when they have put him in shit feuds with jobbers like Ryback and Curtis Axel.

As for everything I said is stupid, says who? You?

You really think its stupid thinking that Punk and other guys in the locker room are not pissed that old stars come back and take all the top spots at WM when they have been working over 300 days a year?

Please.

There is a reason why the fans are no backlashing. Even the fans are sick of it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> CM Punk isn't writing himself off 2 months before the biggest payday of the year if he wasn't extremely upset with his trajectory to said event.


I wasn't talking about Punk in that post...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "So Punk, you're going to win the Rumble and main event WrestleMania with Orton. Sound good?"
> "ok"
> "Uhh... nevermind. We had to give your spot to Batista to convince him to come back. You get to beat Triple H though! Always wanted that win back, r-right?"
> "...ok"
> ...


I could see this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The fact is ever since Summerslam, his work has gone downhill, and I say that as a fan of CM Punk. He hasn't looked motivated at all and it shows in his ring work and promos. He's obviously burnt out and from the sounds of it in that Helwani interview, is incredibly frustrated with the product. He's probably injured everywhere as well and never got a real good rest because he was rushed back for Payback last year.

I suspect Punk just hit his breaking point, probably was told he was in limbo for Wrestlemania with Bryan-HHH being set up and wanted out. Honestly, I think Punk is done for at least a year. I think he needs a good amount of time off to clear his head, rest up and get healthy.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "So Punk, you're going to win the Rumble and main event WrestleMania with Orton. Sound good?"
> "ok"
> "Uhh... nevermind. We had to give your spot to Batista to convince him to come back. You get to beat Triple H though! Always wanted that win back, r-right?"
> "...ok"
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if this is a pretty accurate summary of what happened.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Bryan vs. HHH becoming very likely? :hhh2

Orton vs. Batista becoming even more likely? :HHH


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think we can all agree that he was never the same after he split off from Heyman.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "So Punk, you're going to win the Rumble and main event WrestleMania with Orton. Sound good?"
> "ok"
> "Uhh... nevermind. We had to give your spot to Batista to convince him to come back. You get to beat Triple H though! Always wanted that win back, r-right?"
> "...ok"
> ...


:clap:clap

Bingo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

KENTA had a tryout on Sunday right? someone probably figured out Punk stole all his moves, questioned him and he quit.

:ti


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What does CM Junk have to cry about? He was given a 400+ title reign, had a shot at the Undertaker, and fought Bork Laser. The world does not revolve around him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



geomon said:


> lol, are you kidding me with this? Are we just going to forget what Austin did in 2002? Give me a break with this crap.


Austin is 100x the star Punk is and he had a fair point. Punk's (i'm assuming) going home because he isn't getting the match he wants at Wrestlemania. Austin didn't do the job to Lesnar because it was on an episode of Monday fucking Night Raw.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So comments like his been sleeping for 6 months what does he expect? Or that his attitude is horrible he doesn't deserve better, are all getting thrown around.

Let's get one thing straight right now, the guy busted his ass for years to get to the top, after years and years of hard work, and backstage politics and what not he reached the top. He didn't descend from there he pushed through and for the better part of 2-3 years he has been brilliant in every aspect of the business. He came off a 434 day title reign, versed legends like Rock, Taker, HHH, Lesnar, Y2J etc, but yet he was still held back from maineventing a Wrestlemania.

No one can argue against the FACT that Wrestlemania 29 mainevent should have had CM Punk somewhere in it, but no the nostalgia took over for a 3rd year in a row, how the fuck would anyone feel after that? And then a year later it's happened again, only to a lesser star of 'yesterday' in Batista this time. Fuck that, I'd think to myself "what the fuck is going on here'.

No one should be crucifying him yet, no one knows the full story or what it is indeed gonna lead to. What I will say is that if he has indeed just walked out, that's plain wrong, especially to fans like me and many others who like watching him perform every night, it's just slap in the face to us, the business and the roster but we will wait and see.

Punk's rise to to the top has coincided with the WWE's new found nostalgia trip, (well 4 years old now) I harp on about it I know but it's the truth. They can continue down this path for as long as the Undertaker is breathing for all I care, Punk has suffered from it as his rise to the top happened as the WWE decided that Wrestlemania is all about bringing back the "has beens" of our business to walk in and steal the headlining matches. The longer they keep doing this, the more guys like Bryan, Reigns, Big E, Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Bray Wyatt etc who are the future on this business will suffer and in turn be held back and never reach maximum potential. It's not only about Punk, but sadly his the first one to cop it, the longer these stars of yesterday keep being the main attraction in April every year, the WWE will fail to build new mega stars like the Rock's Austin's, Hogan's and Cena's, and when they all disappear and leave for good, who's gonna be here to take over? No one.

That's what's happened to Punk last year and now this year, I'll bet good money his had enough, and who can blame him?


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Thank you for bringing up a ton of irrelevant information.


Oh, that's right, you don't know anything about wrestling. I'm not entirely used to that on a wrestling forum, so let me explain further: _CM Punk has actually done all of those things._


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> That's true.
> 
> But, to be fair. Every encounter Punk has had with HHH or the Authority also got the crowd hyped up. When Punk started at Triple H when he threw Punk off Orton?
> 
> ...


I agree that Punk/HHH would've worked just fine. It's definitely a WrestleMania worthy match and I'm sure it's a program the audience would get behind and have an interest in. No problem with Punk/HHH at all but Bryan/HHH is simply the better option.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk must think he has more of a chance at main eventing Mania if he starts working part-time. His dream is about to come true.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



chessarmy said:


> I think we can all agree that he was never the same after he split off from Heyman.


Pretty much this, I wonder if it was his idea to spit from Heyman.

Since he turned face again, he's been going through the motions. Maybe he just needs time off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



scrilla said:


> KENTA had a tryout on Sunday right? someone probably figured out Punk stole all his moves, questioned him and he quit.
> 
> :ti


HAHAHA

Kenta has said Punk never contacted him for his blessing to lift his moves. Punk heard Kenta was there and was coming for him, so he hit the bricks.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This HAS to be some kind of hoodwink. Especially with it being THIS CLOSE to WrestleMania...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk has only gotten com placement the last few months when they have put him in shit feuds with jobbers like Ryback and Curtis Axel.
> 
> As for everything I said is stupid, says who? You?
> 
> ...


No I think it's stupid that you're all worked up that Punk didn't do anything special for 6 months. That's how wrestling works, you can't always be in the top angle, especially if you aren't the top guy. I'm not even pissed at Punk for leaving. The ending to the RR was the first time I really asked myself if I wanted to keep watching the product because I took it as a blatant F U to the fans like us. We are basically complaining about the same thing, except you are adding in that Punk hasn't done much lately and I brought up a far more extreme case with Orton, but of course because he's not a golden boy on here it's automatically labeled as ridiculous.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> I agree that Punk/HHH would've worked just fine. It's definitely a WrestleMania worthy match and I'm sure it's a program the audience would get behind and have an interest in. No problem with Punk/HHH at all but Bryan/HHH is simply the better option.


Yep. I could definitely see it being more beneficial. 

I just can't blame the guy if the company keeps jerking him and others around. Like, I see it like this. 

You go to work. Someone says "You're getting a raise". Okay. You go in the next week. "Nevermind, that guy is." Okay, never mind. You go into work, and you have new hours. The next week, you go back, and all of them are changed. 

I can see his frustration.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



lifebane said:


> Randy orton kept doing drugs and getting caught..












I got caught again.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good for him. Fuck WWE.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The wm29 main event should have had Punk in it? Lmfao Rock vs Cena 2 set the all time record at the gate. It broke revenue records. And by the way. It was voted legitimately as the match of the year as Alvarez and Meltzer have both said by casuals. Punk ain't a draw or top star based solely off hard work. He owes a large part of his status and money to attrition of the roster when his deal came up years ago, and Edges career being ended too.

The fucking Miz outdrew his ass as the champ on a rating basis. Hell Jeff Hardy had he not quit would still be over him on the card and we all know it. Edge would be over him had he not retired. Rey over him had he not hurt his knee and spent over a year out. Batista was always over him because he was always bigger than him as a star. Lets not act like Punk earned a top spot solely based off passing guys on the ladder, that's the other Indy guy who is taking his spot


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I understand Punk is a whiner, but just go back to his shoot. Nothing has changed. They ignore the guys who matter/we want and push across everything else. Put yourself in his shoes, he doesn't care about MAIN EVENTING Wrestlemania, but he sure as hell cares about his role. He's the 2/3 biggest name in the company and he's getting bumped down all the way to the beginning of the second hour of the show at this rate while guys like Batista and Orton are main eventing. This is all Hunter. Writing was on the wall when he didn't appear last night.


----------



## Chris Regal (Jul 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

PWInsider reporting that CM Punk no longer factors into WWE plans.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Rigby said:


> Oh, that's right, you don't know anything about wrestling. I'm not entirely used to that on a wrestling forum, so let me explain further: _CM Punk has actually done all of those things._


So what? What does that have to do with what I said? For someone who claims I don't know wrestling you seem pretty fucking stupid in general. That's like me saying Orton was the youngest champ ever, who the fuck cares? It has no relevancy to what I was talking about.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good, hope he stays away, most overrated wrestler I've ever seen, plus he's a crybaby whiner.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RatedR10 said:


> The fact is ever since Summerslam, his work has gone downhill, and I say that as a fan of CM Punk. He hasn't looked motivated at all and it shows in his ring work and promos. He's obviously burnt out and from the sounds of it in that Helwani interview, is incredibly frustrated with the product. He's probably injured everywhere as well and never got a real good rest because he was rushed back for Payback last year.
> 
> I suspect Punk just hit his breaking point, probably was told he was in limbo for Wrestlemania with Bryan-HHH being set up and wanted out. Honestly, I think Punk is done for at least a year. I think he needs a good amount of time off to clear his head, rest up and get healthy.


Would you be if you got stuck working with Curtis Axel and Ryback? 

They are JOBBERS. And sure you can claim well they were with Paul Heyman. that is just an excuse since Heyman was also with Lesnar but of course they couldn't keep doing Lesnar vs Punk.

You want a good storyline for CM Punk for RTWM? Here it is.

Punk should have been #1 in the RR and DB should have also been in the RR make him #2.

Both DB and Punk last to the end with Batista. Punk double crosses DB and tosses him out, then eliminates himself to Batista wins.

We then find out that Punk joined the Corp. with HHH to set up a WM match with DB vs Punk.

You could have Punk join the CORP and start wearing a suit. He would have nuclear heat on him for that and the fans also wouldn't be shitting on everything since they would feel DB got screwed over by Punk and HHH instead of not put in the RR match at all like happened.

AT WM you could have DB go over CM Punk, then at the following PPV DB goes over HHH for a title shot at whom ever is wWE champion.

Then DB would finally win the belt. Then you could even have Punk chasing DB for the WWE title going into Summerslam or what ever Punks last PPV would be before he leaves. And set up the match that if Punk loses he retires.

that would give CM Punk a great storyline for the next few months until he is gone.


Heel Punk in the Corp. could have been some of his best work. He could basically say, if you can't beat the Corp them join them. And have the whole conflict between Punk and DB being Punk trying to get DB to join the CORP.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wrestling fans on internet message boards calling Punk a whining complaining bitch....Pot meet kettle :ambrose2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wouldnt be shocked to see him show up for the ppv in Chicago. I half expected Bryan to walk, I wasnt expecting this, if it's true.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



joeycalz said:


> I understand Punk is a whiner, but just go back to his shoot. Nothing has changed. They ignore the guys who matter/we want and push across everything else. Put yourself in his shoes, *he doesn't care about MAIN EVENTING Wrestlemania,* but he sure as hell cares about his role. He's the 2/3 biggest name in the company and he's getting bumped down all the way to the beginning of the second hour of the show at this rate while guys like Batista and Orton are main eventing. This is all Hunter. Writing was on the wall when he didn't appear last night.


Nah he flat out said he wanted to go last on Mania. Not just be one of the main-events.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What is CM Punk doing at the Impact Zone?!!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, the reality is if he times his return correctly (i.e Reigns push gets fucked up inevitably, Rock/Brock no longer under contract, Bryan retires from too much head trauma) He himself can return as a part-timer and get his WM main event.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "So Punk, you're going to win the Rumble and main event WrestleMania with Orton. Sound good?"
> "ok"
> "Uhh... nevermind. We had to give your spot to Batista to convince him to come back. You get to beat Triple H though! Always wanted that win back, r-right?"
> "...ok"
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Bad News Ambrose said:


> What does CM Junk have to cry about? He was given a 400+ title reign, had a shot at the Undertaker, and fought Bork Laser. The world does not revolve around him.


Come on watch the shows, he's the most over guy in the company with Bryan and they keep preventing both of them to reach higher levels. It's the same crap TNA has been pulling with AJ Styles and Samoa Joe.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think some people are taking this report way too fucking seriously.

For some reason I think he did this simply because he's burnt out and he knows he's not headlining WrestleMania nor will he be in the main event so it wouldn't completely ruin anything, I think he just wants to breathe & relax for a little bit and that's it.

I'm probably wrong, though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> Yep. I could definitely see it being more beneficial.
> 
> I just can't blame the guy if the company keeps jerking him and others around. Like, I see it like this.
> 
> ...


Yeah me too. I hope he sucks it up and works Mania regardless of his position on the card and how he feels about it but I get why he's pissed. Provided any of this is even true.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> Would you be if you got stuck working with Curtis Axel and Ryback?
> 
> They are JOBBERS. And sure you can claim well they were with Paul Heyman. that is just an excuse since Heyman was also with Lesnar but of course they couldn't keep doing Lesnar vs Punk.
> 
> ...


that still work...similar to Austin vs Rock WM17, Punk worried about his position and jealous of Bryan...ect. DB and Punk fight for no.1 contender.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



cavs25 said:


> Wrestling fans on internet message boards calling Punk a whining complaining bitch....Pot meet kettle :ambrose2


I just think its funny because I bet those are the same people saying DB is a wuss for not sticking up to HHH and Vince. LOL

When punk does it, he is a cry baby but since DB isn't doing it, he is in the wrong too. Just shows you damned if you do damned if you don't.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KingJohn said:


> Good, hope he stays away, most overrated wrestler I've ever seen, plus he's a crybaby whiner.


Yet Ryback is your favorite wrestler. :jordan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MizisWWE said:


> The wm29 main event should have had Punk in it? Lmfao Rock vs Cena 2 set the all time record at the gate. It broke revenue records. And by the way. *It was voted legitimately as the match of the year as Alvarez and Meltzer have both said by casuals.*


:ti

Please show me where Dave called Rock/Cena II MOTY. Even if he did :lmao And please don't use the Slammys as a source :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk didn't like his WrestleMania booking. Everything else is besides the point. Orton jobbed to Kane at WM during his days in midcard limbo. I doubt Punk would have got that bad of booking.

I wonder who this benefits? Who really could slid into that third babyface slot behind Cena and Bryan going forward... Sheamus, maybe? Oh wait, nevermind, that will be Reigns once Shield splits. I'm dumb.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Eulonzo said:


> I think some people are taking this report way too fucking seriously.
> 
> For some reason I think he did this simply because he's burnt out and he knows he's not headlining WrestleMania nor will he be in the main event so it wouldn't completely ruin anything, I think he just wants to breathe & relax for a little bit and that's it.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, though.


I buy if it happened straight after WM but before it, it doesn't seem right. He would have got a big payday plus it's WM, wrestling wherever on the card would be a honor.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Nah he flat out said he wanted to go last on Mania. Not just be one of the main-events.


In an interview (which I'll try and find) sometime last year he basically said that he knows he's never going to main event Wrestlemania, but he took solace in the fact that him and Taker stole the show and that was more than good enough for him because it validated what he said (he should have gone on last).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



apokalypse said:


> that still work...similar to Austin vs Rock WM17, Punk worried about his position and jelouse of Bryan...ect. DB and Punk fight for no.1 contender.


Yes you could still do this at the EC, just have Punk screw over DB, then have it shown that HHH put him up to it.

That would set up Corp Suit CM Punk vs DB at WM which would be huge. You could even put HHH in as the special ref.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Is this shit real?

I don't think it's right to assume anything until we hear the full story. Punk is an outspoken guy. I hope he tells why he's doing this shit. This is just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> CM Punk didn't like his WrestleMania booking. Everything else is besides the point. Orton jobbed to Kane at WM during his days in midcard limbo. I doubt Punk would have got that bad of booking.
> 
> I wonder who this benefits? Who really could slid into that third babyface slot behind Cena and Bryan going forward... Sheamus, maybe?


Sheamus or they will just hot shot Reigns there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't spell CM Punk is a prude without CM Punk.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

"According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out."

I don't buy it right now, but that's quite a logical twist for the heavy indy marks.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :ti
> 
> Please show me where Dave called Rock/Cena II MOTY. Even if he did :lmao And please don't use the Slammys as a source :lmao


He didn't the fans who voted it for best match of the year at the slammy's did.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> *I just think its funny because I bet those are the same people saying DB is a wuss for not sticking up to HHH and Vince. LOL
> 
> When punk does it, he is a cry baby but since DB isn't doing it, he is in the wrong too. Just shows you damned if you do damned if you don't.*


Repped.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> CM Punk didn't like his WrestleMania booking. Everything else is besides the point. Orton jobbed to Kane at WM during his days in midcard limbo. I doubt Punk would have got that bad of booking.
> 
> I wonder who this benefits? Who really could slid into that third babyface slot behind Cena and Bryan going forward... Sheamus, maybe?


If Punk is really done Reigns has the most to benefit from it in my opinion.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> So what? What does that have to do with what I said?


Wow, you're not the brightest bulb, are you? I was poking holes in your comparison that if Orton did nothing for three years, then Punk doing nothing for six months isn't an issue.

Orton is a shitty wrestler, didn't pay dues before being paired up with Ric Flair and HHH on prime time television, and is a highly dispensable; justifying Punk's treatment because of Orton's treatment is stupid.

I didn't expect much from this thread, but you've taken post-hoc stupidity to a new level.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



cavs25 said:


> Wrestling fans on internet message boards calling Punk a whining complaining bitch....Pot meet kettle :ambrose2


Guy gets burried over and over, finally do something about it, people say he whines. 

If they knew how back in the day the Kliq and HBK whined so much to Vince about so many things behind the scene and Vince REWARDED THEM for it. One of them is almost running the fucking place. The Kliq whined their ways to championships.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Unfortunate if true, one of the few reasons to actually watch WWE is gone indefinitely. However, he could be leaving to recharge his batteries, which is something that is definitely needed. I mean, broken down depressed Punk is still better than the majority of the roster but it just isn't healthy to be competing that way.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> Yeah me too. I hope he sucks it up and works Mania regardless of his position on the card and how he feels about it but I get why he's pissed. Provided any of this is even true.


I just want to continue to be entertained by the guy, that's all.

Whatever he wants to do though. He knows what he wants. He'll get it done.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MizisWWE said:


> The wm29 main event should have had Punk in it? Lmfao Rock vs Cena 2 set the all time record at the gate. It broke revenue records. And by the way. It was voted legitimately as the match of the year as Alvarez and Meltzer have both said by casuals. Punk ain't a draw or top star based solely off hard work. He owes a large part of his status and money to attrition of the roster when his deal came up years ago, and Edges career being ended too.
> 
> The fucking Miz outdrew his ass as the champ on a rating basis. Hell Jeff Hardy had he not quit would still be over him on the card and we all know it. Edge would be over him had he not retired. Rey over him had he not hurt his knee and spent over a year out. Batista was always over him because he was always bigger than him as a star. Lets not act like Punk earned a top spot solely based off passing guys on the ladder, that's the other Indy guy who is taking his spot


I mean you're not wrong. Hell, they had fucking R-Truth main eventing with Cena around then. They were desperate for anybody to step up.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yes you could still do this at the EC, just have Punk screw over DB, then have it shown that HHH put him up to it.
> 
> That would set up Corp Suit CM Punk vs DB at WM which would be huge. You could even put HHH in as the special ref.


i think isn't too late at all...just have Punk screwed Bryan at EC and off we go. once Punk vs Bryan happen fans will forget WM main event. 

Bryan could bring in Stone Cold Steve Austin as enforcer since HHH is on Punk side....


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out.


Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saint Dick said:


> If Punk is really done Reigns has the most to benefit from it in my opinion.


Yeah, I edited my post. Reigns is ready to slide into that spot nicely. I hope they don't kill the Shield because they have made six man tag matches feature attractions on tv and even ppv. There's no reason it has to go away once Reigns splits. Imagine, you find some NXT guy to take Reigns spot in the Shield, down the line, you do a Shield vs Bryan/Cena/Reigns match. That could seriously be a big match.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out."
> 
> I don't buy it right now, but that's quite a logical twist for the heavy indy marks.


 wow.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


The top stars are all in this match bar Punk, wouldn't you struggle to comprehend that?

Was it 6 months ago Punk was pinned by Reigns? Very selective memory my friend.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out."
> 
> I don't buy it right now, but that's quite a logical twist for the heavy indy marks.


That's crazy if true. Punk is a huge Cesaro mark. This is basically the exact same situation as with Austin in '02.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk-marks turning on their idol will be the best part.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The thing that makes this so bad is that Punk's contract is up in like 3 months. Why not keep your head down, show up during that time for your fans then quit when your time is done? He's shafted his fans doing it like this and he didn't have to. If he still had years to go on his contract I could understand this but 3 months. 3 freaking months he can't suffer through for fans who have bought tickets to see him. Like I've always known, he's a selfish asshole.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


..Didn't he lose to Reigns, clean? Never getting his win back?

Reigns being the only guy to beat him? 

Didn't he lose to Lesnar, with no rematch after every other superstar apparently had to beat him down? 

More than I can say for a few others.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


He's not putting over some talentless hack either actually a guy who deserves a push for his performances alone last year. 
Bryan didn't it brilliantly for Bray. Why can't Punk just go out there and have a classic TV match and put Antonio over plus Kane would have been involved no doubt so it wouldn't have been clean. If that source is true.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


Yeah, because he totally didn't put Reigns over. Nope. Never happened.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

while we at it Cena could turn heel same reason as punk join Corp because of their position.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The Reigns loss was not a clean loss.

And any prospective Cesaro loss would undeniably had Kane shenanigans.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



almostfamous said:


> This is basically the exact same situation as with Austin in '02.


I wouldn't say that. Alot of the reason Austin left was because he saw lots of potential $$$ being wasted...Not much money could be made with Cesaro vs Punk at this point in Cesaros run.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> The top stars are all in this match bar Punk, wouldn't you struggle to comprehend that?


Not if he was supposed to face Kane at EC in a precursor to HHH at Mania. No.




Chris Regal said:


> PWInsider reporting that CM Punk no longer factors into WWE plans.


Bryan's taken all Punk's leverage.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why would the WWE ask Punk to put Cesaro over if it wasn't to piss him off?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Rigby said:


> Wow, you're not the brightest bulb, are you? I was poking holes in your comparison that if Orton did nothing for three years, then Punk doing nothing for six months isn't an issue.
> 
> Orton is a shitty wrestler, didn't pay dues before being paired up with Ric Flair and HHH on prime time television, and is a highly dispensable; justifying Punk's treatment because of Orton's treatment is stupid.
> 
> I didn't expect much from this thread, but you've taken post-hoc stupidity to a new level.


Did something just happen to you personally or something because the delusions you are having seem pretty severe. Orton not paying his dues HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT I SAID. If you understood wrestling anywhere near as much you think you do you'd know it's not uncommon for wrestlers to go through periods where they aren't doing much. Randy Orton being the extreme example as he did nothing for roughly 3 years. So there is *no reason* for Punk fans to flip. And the fact that he's had a 5 star match and wrestled 60 and 90 minute matches on back to back mean fuck all. They literally don't mean shit in the context of what I've said. *Do you know what the world irrelevant means?*


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> The top stars are all in this match bar Punk, wouldn't you struggle to comprehend that?
> 
> Was it 6 months ago Punk was pinned by Reigns? Very selective memory my friend.


My point is, Punk has been booked like Cena since his return at Payback. When's the last time he lost clean in a singles match? Wrestlemania? They probably wouldn't have even had Cesaro beat him clean. If he received word that he was being pushed aside to a shit match for Mania, I get it, but if he honestly left because he didn't want to put Cesaro over, that's some bullshit.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out.


*BULLSHIT!* He was wearing a Cesaro shirt during the WrestleMania 29 press tour!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If the scenario was going to be Punk/Kane at Elimination Chamber, then Punk/Hunter was still on for Mania, the business about not wanting to put over Cesaro would REALLY be stupid. But we don't know if they changed their Mania plans.

I guess we're waiting to see now.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



thaimasker said:


> I wouldn't say that. Alot of the reason Austin left was because he saw lots of potential $$$ being wasted...Not much money could be made with Cesaro vs Punk at this point in Cesaros run.


True. But still, the similarities of the two situations are interesting.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Not if he was supposed to face Kane at EC in a precursor to HHH at Mania. No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well clearly that isn't happening hence the reaction. I dunno I really dunno, even if he was to come back in 2 weeks or so, I have no interest in WM30 program vs Kane. Fuck that his better off proving his point and staying home.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Yeah Mike Johnson's not really a credible source. Punk is one of Cesaro's biggest supporters.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Apparently, he's still listed for Elimination Chamber on WWE's website, even though he's not advertised for RAWs, SmackDowns or House Shows. Maybe he just needs a little rest 'cause he's hurt. Still thinking this is some kind of work.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is good news for Cesaro, not Punk refusing to give him a rub, but it means he's in line for a big push going on into 2014.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Is it confirmed he left because of the way he was heing booked?

I don't understand. Why the fuck would he miss WM? Is he that beat up? Even in 2011 when he frustrated as all fuck he still waited till his contract ended to decide if he wanted to stay or not.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> My point is, Punk has been booked like Cena since his return at Payback. When's the last time he lost clean in a singles match? Wrestlemania? They probably wouldn't have even had Cesaro beat him clean. If he received word that he was being pushed aside to a shit match for Mania, I get it, but if he honestly left because he didn't want to put Cesaro over, that's some bullshit.


Yea bullshit cause that's stupid booking. 

And I love Cesaro. It's like Austin putting over Savio Vega during his mythic run. Vince would never have done it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Damn, if this is true, what a slap in the face would it be for the fans and the company for him to leave before Wrestlemania. I mean, he could at least stay around for that WMXXX cheque.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> "According to Mike Johnson there's reports that Punk pulled an Austin after being told he was going to put Cesaro over in a EC qualifying match. The rewrites yesterday were apparently all due to Punk's walk out."


Wow, what a bitch. Good riddance. Dude is too much of a prick and he been declining for a while now.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk is among my favorite wrestlers of all time. I really hope this isn't actually the end. 

If the report is true, I doubt its a storyline. But if they convince him to come back somehow then no doubt it will end up becoming part of a storyline. 

If he's upset about Mania plans changing (Batista taking the spot vs Orton, Bryan taking the spot vs. HHH) then here's what I'd do as WWE. Scrap the Cena-Wyatt plans and offer Punk a match with Cena at WM. There is no bigger opponent out there than Cena so if he's really gone because his match at WM isn't what he wants I'd imagine he'd take that offer.

If he's gone just because he's burnt out, however, then there's probably nothing they could offer him in the short term thatd bring him back

EDIT: Just read the Cesaro report. If true...yeesh. Iunno what to say to that


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> My point is, Punk has been booked like Cena since his return at Payback. When's the last time he lost clean in a singles match? Wrestlemania? They probably wouldn't have even had Cesaro beat him clean. If he received word that he was being pushed aside to a shit match for Mania, I get it, but if he honestly left because he didn't want to put Cesaro over, that's some bullshit.


Maybe he refused to put the guy who's shirt he was wearing during the WM29 press tour over because he was just told he isn't working a big match at Mania anymore. 

I think it's highly justifiable.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Who the fuck reported that it was because he didn't want to put over Cesaro? 

I could understand him not wanting to be a part of that dumb ass big swing. I couldn't see Punk allowing that either. But, where the hell did Cesaro come from this? 

If that Elimination Chamber thing is true, again. I can't blame him. Punk being in the EC would've been a lot more entertaining. Unless they had a back up plan, which I seriously doubt they did.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So, the jist of this is that Punk was told they were doing Bryan-HHH leaving him out of all the big matches at Mania?. 

Can't say i blame him for being fucked off with that and with having so little time left on his contract he doesn't need to show up for some shitty mid-card match with Kane or Sheamus. 

I doubt threatening to leave is going to have much leverage this time though. He'll always be over now but he sure isn't high on WWE's priority list with Cena, Orton, Batista, Brock, Bryan, Sheamus, Wyatts and Shield all there to work with. Different Landscape to 2011.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Imagine if this was someone the IWC didn't like refusing to put over Cesaro. You'd all be foaming at the mouth. :lol But since it's Punk, excuses, excuses!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What's MC Funk doing in the Impact Zone..but seriously he will be missed..in the divas locker room


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good, never really liked this guy, and he seemed like a dick IRL.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk supports Cesaro so I don't see why he would leave over that. I don't believe that for a second. 

I'm wating for the real story here. Hopefully Punk can speak up.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't buy that Cesaro story for a second.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> Who the fuck reported that it was because he didn't want to put over Cesaro?
> 
> I could understand him not wanting to be a part of that dumb ass big swing. I couldn't see Punk allowing that either. But, where the hell did Cesaro come from this?
> 
> If that Elimination Chamber thing is true, again. I can't blame him. Punk being in the EC would've been a lot more entertaining. Unless they had a back up plan, which I seriously doubt they did.


Exactly. It makes zero sense. Punk jobbing to a tag team mid-card guy just before Mania? I doubt there's anything true about this.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Did something just happen to you personally or something because the delusions you are having seem pretty severe. Orton not paying his dues HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT I SAID


Hey, just because you're too short-sided to see any relevance doesn't mean it's not relevant. Paying dues has a direct influence upon how an individual is booked.

If you're Orton and never had to pay your dues, making him take a few years in the midcard makes sense. If you're Punk, you've paid your dues through fractured skulls and broken necks, held the World title for 400+ days, then12 months later, you're jobbing to Antonio Cesaro, it's fair to have reservations.

Now, you can continue to be daft and obnoxious if you choose, but there's direct relevance to your comment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TNA is Here said:


> Exactly. It makes zero sense. Punk jobbing to a tag team mid-card guy just before Mania? I doubt there's anything true about this.


It would have mainevented Smackdown. Crowd would have assumed CM Punk was winning. Kane would have interfered, no doubt. Sit up a match between the two for EC. The booking makes complete sense.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is one reason why the economy has become so bad: Too much speculation & not enough solid evidence. I'll wait until the morning when there's more solid evidence as to why Punk walked out or whether this is all a work to further his storyline against the Authority.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Imagine if this was someone the IWC didn't like refusing to put over Cesaro. You'd all be foaming at the mouth. :lol But since it's Punk, excuses, excuses!


NOPE. Like I said it would be stupid for Punk to put him over before Mania.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> Austin is 100x the star Punk is and he had a fair point. Punk's (i'm assuming) going home because he isn't getting the match he wants at Wrestlemania. Austin didn't do the job to Lesnar because it was on an episode of Monday fucking Night Raw.


And he eventually came to admit that it was still unprofessional and that if he got to do it again he would've discussed it and worked it out.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> It would have mainevented Smackdown. Crowd would have assumed CM Punk was winning. Kane would have interfered, no doubt. Sit up a match between the two for EC. The booking makes complete sense.


Wow this makes even less sense.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow if this has been true this has been one of the worst weeks for wrestling fans in a very long time. 

If this is true I highly doubt I will watch WWE after mania cm punk and Bryan are pretty much the only reasons I watch at the minute. WWE have made it clear that if your not best friends with HHH your not going any where.

However lets not forget that this time last week we all thought Daniel Bryan had a concussion which turned out to be false. So I'm guessing this is a similar bullshit story.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> Probably was informed that his match with Hunter was going to Bryan.


I was just about to say this. Punk realized he was falling down the card and can't be fucked any more.

But to be fair, the match with Triple H has always belonged to Bryan. Yet for some reason, they thought Punk was the bigger star, only to be proven wrong at the Rumble.

If Punk has that attitude, he can take his ball and go home.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I call BS. Vince already changed plans RAW and having those elimination matches because of the crap that went down at the RR aka Daniel Bryan being super over. They already changed it to that 6 man match to get in DB,Cena, and Sheamus in the chamber.

The show was not rewritten because Punk didnt want to put over Cesero, it was rewritten because of the #WWFuckery that went over at the RR with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> It would have mainevented Smackdown. Crowd would have assumed CM Punk was winning. Kane would have interfered, no doubt. Sit up a match between the two for EC. The booking makes complete sense.


Yeah the booking makes so much sense that I cant see it being the real reason Punk left

He put Reigns over no problem, and he probably respects Cesaro more than Reigns. 

If anything the Cesaro situation might have been the straw that broke the donkeys back. But I cant help but feel that WM plans had more to do with this.

Oh god, we've got a RAW in chicago coming up don't we? The CM Punk chants....this is going to get really, really ugly


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm currently listening to "Cult Of Personality" at 3 AM in tribute. 

Who's with me?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think this is part of a storyline for a match with Austin with punk being a heel


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

$20 says that he's back next week building his program with Kane, this is a work to add fuel to the authorities heat, but like almost all of Punk's storylines it's done through twitter, dirtsheets and misinformation rather than on TV.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

And guess what. If he's done this WWE is petty enough to punish AJ for it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Its pretty dumb that CM Punk never challenged Randy Orton during his reign as champion in any case. 

If he is done, the last great moment of CM Punk was this:


----------



## Slam. (Apr 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm assuming it's over the treatment of Bryan and the WWE's complete disregard for what the fans want. It's poor treatment of the fans and a close mate. I'm going to assume that he's turned around to Vince and creative and unloaded on them, got told nothing is going to change and simply walked. His interview last week really gave me the feeling he's been bottling frustration and this is just the tipping point.

The whole Cesaro thing doesn't make sense given some people are reporting he was going to be screwed out of the match by Kane and some saying there was never going to be a match rather a segment, so who knows, I'm just not buying that crap.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm currently listening to "Cult Of Personality" at 3 AM in tribute.
> 
> Who's with me?


Seriously?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Punk supports Cesaro so I don't see why he would leave over that. I don't believe that for a second.
> 
> I'm wating for the real story here. Hopefully Punk can speak up.


Cena supports Ryder and Dave does Titus, doesn't mean they want to job to em on a random raw when they were being beat by people weekly. 

I don't get the big deal though as they would have likely had multiple levels of interference. It makes no sense unless if he just wanted a pay per view check from the actual chamber match which would be bigger as he did allude to he wasn't even sure he liked the network until he got to know about his bonuses with it coming


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



DanM3 said:


> However lets not forget that this time last week we all thought Daniel Bryan had a concussion which turned out to be false. So I'm guessing this is a similar bullshit story.


He did have a concussion. It was just a minor one and he passed the Impact tests the following Monday.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Here's the full report from Mike Johnson. In it he said another source told him the Cesaro story isn't true. Y'all need to learn how to properly quote shit.



> Former WWE and World champion CM Punk has been pulled from all advertising of WWE live events going forward after a meeting with WWE management yesterday at the Raw taping in Cleveland, Ohio.
> 
> We have been working on details for the last 24 hours (as Dave Scherer and I noted on our respective Elite audios earlier today), but the belief among those who are willing to talk about the situation is that Punk is no longer factored into company plans. Punk is under contract to WWE through July.
> 
> ...


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/83...-going-forward-following-raw-meeting.html?p=1


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It's a shame, dammit. If he's done, and it's not kayfabe, i'm gonna be done for a good while too. 

Not surprised though. WWE has no clue, what are they doing. Why in the hell would you inform Punk of the HHH fued, start to build it up for 2 months as of now, only to panic at the last minute because of the cheering smarks and give his shot to Bryan? It's THEIR fault, completely. They had nothing good for Bryan for WM, and after the RR they decided to switch Bryan with Punk. I'd walk out too.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

For some reason I still don't believe this. It just seems so fucking random.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



bacardimayne said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but if his reason for leaving was that he was asked to put someone over for the first time in like, 6 months, I got no sympy.


He put over Reigns like 3 weeks ago lol?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Rigby said:


> Hey, just because you're too short-sided to see any relevance doesn't mean it's not relevant. Paying dues has a direct influence upon how an individual is booked.
> 
> If you're Orton and never had to pay your dues, making him take a few years in the midcard makes sense. If you're Punk, you've paid your dues through fractured skulls and broken necks, held the World title for 400+ days, then12 months later, you're jobbing to Antonio Cesaro, it's fair to have reservations.
> 
> Now, you can continue to be daft and obnoxious if you choose, but there's direct relevance to your comment.


Now I can see where you are coming from. However, it's hard to imagine the Cesaro story 1) being true and 2) being clean. Put it this way: Bryan is the hottest thing in wrestling and Cena is the poster boy. The next top face is going to have to have less focus on him and that's where Punk is at. Also it hasn't even been a full year (not even close) and it's not like he didn't just beat the entire Shield a month ago on his own. So it's still hardly acceptable to get so upset over declined his spot right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> And guess what. If he's done this WWE is petty enough to punish AJ for it.


Punisher her how? Sure she is Divas champion but she has been jobbing to everyone recently.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not saying this report is wrong...since I think this source has been right alot lately...But how the hell do they find out 1 on 1 phone calls like this..Is vince is mole? lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

*rolls eyes*

He'll be back on Raw next week.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

You know Punk left because he's probably you know...injured?

- Vic


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> For some reason I still don't believe this. It just seems so fucking random.


these kinds of things are usually random.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

On the bright side, that Orton/Batista match still has to happen, it will still get shit on.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So. To be fair, let's factor some things in. 

Kane vs Punk happens at EC. Punk wins. That means jack shit when WM comes time because HHH vs D-Bry is set. Batista vs either Lesnar or Orton. 

So that means Punk has a chance of not even being on the damn WM card. If Punk loses at EC, that means a shitty rematch. 

That is pretty shitty.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I thought he was friends with Batista?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He is trending on twitter, watch him be back next week.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RBrooks said:


> It's a shame, dammit. If he's done, and it's not kayfabe, i'm gonna be done for a good while too.
> 
> Not surprised though. WWE has no clue, what are they doing. Why in the hell would you inform Punk of the HHH fued, start to build it up for 2 months as of now, only to panic at the last minute because of the cheering smarks and give his shot to Bryan? It's THEIR fault, completely. They had nothing good for Bryan for WM, and after the RR they decided to switch Bryan with Punk. I'd walk out too.


Well to be fair WWE started pushing HHH/Bryan at SS in August...5 months ago.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> "He told Vince he was going home cause he's hurt. He's off TV and live events for the next few weeks"
> 
> "For the record, Punk never told Vince he quit. Going home to get rest. Article tomorrow even though it'll be hours late, but who cares."


via Ringside Xcess' twitter account.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If Punk isn't around for Raw in Chicago oh my, if they thought the Rumble was bad this is gonna blow the roof off the Allstate.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> I thought he was friends with Batista?


CM Punk seems like a sociopath anyway, so him being friends with anyone is out of the question.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Ahh it's great, WWE is turning to shit just when they're about to release the network. 

Turning back to previous stars will haunt them.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It's not like this report is really far fetched. It was reported yesterday that the rewrites involved scrapping qualifier matches. The fact that Cesaro then went on to win a qualifying match on Smackdown would suggest there could be some truth to it. 

Also regardless of any support he may have for Cesaro that doesn't mean he should be willing to 'put him over' in Mania season randomly on a Smackdown when he is just some Tag Team jobber atm, That isn't how it's done. I'm sure it's just one of many things (if true) that has led to this though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punisher her how? Sure she is Divas champion but she has been jobbing to everyone recently.


- Squashes instead of full matches
- Taking away her mic time (whatever little she got)
- Squashed in a title defence
- Taken off the card ever so slowly that she loses all credibility. 

Of course, this is all a hunch based on how they've treated others in the past that lost favour. 

My point is that no matter what the circumstance, booking or anything the WWE threw at him, he was in a relationship with someone else in the same organization and he should've at least considered potential consequence to her career before taking such a step.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Offer him the match with Cena at WrestleMania. Wyatts can face the Shield in a rematch. Cmon Vince make the call


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> So. To be fair, let's factor some things in.
> 
> Kane vs Punk happens at EC. Punk wins. That means jack shit when WM comes time because HHH vs D-Bry is set. Batista vs either Lesnar or Orton.
> 
> ...


That is why they should just go with Corp Punk vs DB at WM.

Since they didnt do it at the RR do it at the EC where Punk turns on DB and joins HHH.

Punk vs DB at WM would be huge then it could lead to DB winning the title, off Batista or Orton after WM, DB as champ facing Corp. Punk at the July PPV retiring Punk, which could then lead to HHH saying screw it, if you want it done right do it yourself.

Which have Summerslam be Daniel Bryan defending his title against HHH and beating him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Here's the full report from Mike Johnson. In it he said another source told him the Cesaro story isn't true. Y'all need to learn how to properly quote shit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/83...-going-forward-following-raw-meeting.html?p=1


Thanks for That. I thought Punk did not want to put Cesaro over clean at EC. I don't think I would have a problem him losing that way on RAW or Smackdown with Kane's interference. Then you could have Punk vs Kane at EC. But again, what to do for Mania?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Lord Stark said:


> via Ringside Xcess' twitter account.


I can only hope that it's just a rest. But would he really miss WM? What's he going to do? Come back after for one match at PB and officially retire?

Shit.. this is really the end for Punk..


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> I thought he was friends with Batista?


You can be friends with someone and still disagree with how they're being booked.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Lord Stark said:


> via Ringside Xcess' twitter account.


No one walks out for a "rest" during the RTWM. That's career suicide.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> I don't think it was because of Bryan. He seems like he's good friends with Bryan. I'd think he'd be happy for him.
> 
> I feel like he's standing up for something that relates TOWARDS Bryan. Like, this Batista thing set off a bomb amongst the company. Foley is glad he's done with the company for a bit. A few other wrestlers voiced their disapproval. I didn't see one congrats for Batista from ANY of the legends, infact Stone Cold and Rock complimented Reigns.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Punk is actually pissed off over something that's going on with Bryan.


I get that you're a Punk fan, but come on. Everyone knows that the wrestling business is every man for himself. You're always looking over your shoulder for the next person to take your spot.

I highly doubt that Punk would jeopardize his standing with the company just because Bryan got left off the Rumble. Do you really think Punk has that moral standing? The guy is a selfish douchebag in real life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> - Squashes instead of full matches
> - Taking away her mic time (whatever little she got)
> - Squashed in a title defence
> - Taken off the card ever so slowly that she loses all credibility.
> ...


Yeah that is true, you could keep squashing her but if she gets her mic time she would still be over.

but take that away or even TV time already together and she would be done. But she is the only great Diva they have right now. I could totally seeing the WWE do that ha


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez have a breaking news audio update on F4WOnline.com and went into more details on the CM Punk situation. It was believed that Punk was going to leave the company in July when his contract expired. Punk is very burned out and he’s one of the guys that saved his money and his mentality is that he does not need WWE. There were Raw script changes with less than 2 hours before the show and this was because of Punk. Apparently it didn’t boil down to one thing and this has been building up for a while. Meltzer brought up the issue of pay going forward when the WWE Network starts, which is what we heard and reported on in the last update. The talent is wondering how payoffs will look and no one has been told how that is being handled so that could have been a factor in Punk deciding to leave.
> 
> Punk posted a cryptic tweet on Monday night that looks like he was saying goodbye to the fans.


Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> I get that you're a Punk fan, but come on. Everyone knows that the wrestling business is every man for himself. You're always looking over your shoulder for the next person to take your spot.
> 
> I highly doubt that Punk would jeopardize his standing with the company just because Bryan got left off the Rumble. Do you really think Punk has that moral standing? The guy is a selfish douchebag in real life.


That's so true. No where in his interview with Ariel there was a single indication that he was excited or happy about Bryan. If anything he seemed indifferent proving that it indeed is an every-man-for-himself world in the WWE. 

Sure there are some who form cliques and hang together in order to have added support, but I never got that impression from either Bryan or Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Go look at AJ Lee's merchandise on WWEshop.com, she's still by far the most popular diva, I always thought she'd drop the title at Mania, doubt they'd kill her just to get back at CM Punk


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> No one walks out for a "rest" during the RTWM. That's career suicide.


Unless the rest is only for like month but you're right. And that would be stupid.

I don't know what the flying fuck is going on.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Dec_619 said:


> Ahh it's great, WWE is turning to shit just when they're about to release the network.
> 
> Turning back to previous stars will haunt them.


Has been my arguments for months, and the first one who suffers to it, decides to quit.

Fuck the WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> No one walks out for a "rest" during the RTWM. That's career suicide.


Tell that to Shawn Michaels


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I do wonder if this will make the WWE look bad that one of their top stars just quit right before the network is starting up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk and Bryan respect each other. But Punk sure as hell didnt turn down the idea of a Mania match with HHH, a match that storyline logically should have gone to Bryan. It's understandable it's a business and Bryan was threatening to take his spot. So, if Punk walked it's for his own concerns not Bryan being legit screwed at the Rumble.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

1. Punk has no problems putting people over, he lost *four* big time matches in the lead up to *Wrestlemania 29*. He's the only *Lesnar* opponnent to not get a win. Both Triple H and Cena beat Brock but not Punk. Punk also put *Reigns *over pretty cleanly a few weeks ago. Yet blind Punk haters will ignore this. The company aren't really behind Ryback and Curtis Axel. It made no sense for Punk to put over guys that probably don't have that potential.

2. I highly doubt that putting Cesaro over was the main reason for this. There was likely differences over his *direction* going into WM and beyond that were building and building, and whatever happened here sparked the incident. 

3. Let's look at the biggest thing going on right now. *Batista* come back and 6 days later wins the Royal Rumble. EVERYBODY has been pissed about that, and I think Punk might be too. And he has more of a right to be pissed off about that than anyone here. It's his potential spot that has been taken by Batista. I don't think Punk is a fan of that but was okay with The Rock because he brought in money and mainstream attention. Batista probably won't bring in extra money. He doesn't have that appeal.

4. I wouldn't even believe any of this 100% right now. It's a report that is only a few hours old and I would always wait a couple of days to believe a story like this. These reports often change and what really happened could wind up being very different from what has been reported so far. This could even be a work, it's too early.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Everyone knows that the wrestling business is every man for himself


Yes, everyone knows this, *especially *people who have never been involved in the wrestling business.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> That is why they should just go with Corp Punk vs DB at WM.
> 
> Since they didnt do it at the RR do it at the EC where Punk turns on DB and joins HHH.
> 
> ...


At this point I'm like 99% positive Batista has it in his contract to win the title off Orton at Mania 30. They refuse to change that match because they legally can't IMO.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Dec_619 said:


> Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool.


Well damn...

Damn, damn, damn ain't that about a bitch.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I guess that's it then. Not even a big retirement match or anything.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm reminded of the "Road to who gives a shit" thread that was started right after Royal Rumble. Whatever you think of CM Punk, losing him is a huge blow.

Batista, is this guy going to work house shows during his two year run?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> At this point I'm like 99% positive Batista has it in his contract to win the title off Orton at Mania 30. They refuse to change that match because they legally can't IMO.


Do you think Bryan v HHH will go on last though?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Twisted14 said:


> We know Punk isn't a fan of that sort of thing. He also probably thinks that Batista probably won't bring in extra money, unlike The Rock.


There was another very important tidbit in the Ariel interview when they were talking about the financial impact of the Network on PPV pay for the wrestlers. It's probably another factor that's playing up in his mind.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I guess he has more in common with Stone Cold than we ever imagined.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> Tell that to Shawn Michaels


Shawn lost his smile around Wrestlemania? Holy shit how he did survive? :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Given the way WWE treats stars who leave and come back, maybe he sees this as his road to the Main Event of WrestleMania 33

Batista giving Punk dat playbook


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fuck


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Natecore said:


> I guess he has more in common with Stone Cold than we ever imagined.


Ding, ding, ding, rep points for you.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I love how some people are trying to say Batista coming back had something to do with this. Fun fact: a few days ago Punk said he was okay with Batista since he was on a full schedule. unk2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He's been pretty apathetic as of late. It shows in everything from his appearance to his in ring work lately imo.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope this also means Orton Vs Batista is a lock. The crowd is going to bury the fuck out of it!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Shawn lost his smile around Wrestlemania? Holy shit how he did survive? :lmao


HBK's antics pretty much ruined WM13, didn't even know what the mainevent of the show would be til right before because it was so damn convoluted to get to Sid vs Taker


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> Do you think Bryan v HHH will go on last though?


Of course. HHH's ego trumps all. Plus I don't think Batista would care enough to add that stipulation to his contract. He just wants the title and a big win...when that happens Wrestlemania night doesn't really matter to him as long as he isn't curtain jerking. All IMO of course.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Twisted14 said:


> 3. Let's look at the biggest thing going on right now. *Batista* come back and 6 days later wins the Royal Rumble. EVERYBODY has been pissed about that, and I think Punk might be too. And he has more of a right to be pissed off about that than anyone here. It's his potential spot that has been taken by Batista. I don't think Punk is a fan of that but was okay with The Rock because he brought in money and mainstream attention. Batista probably won't bring in extra money. He doesn't have that appeal.
> 
> .


THIS

The thing with Batista taking the RR win that should have gone to Daniel Bryan. That would have put Daniel Bryan vs Orton at WM, which would then leave Punk to face HHH.

But since Batista was promised a RR win and a title match at WM, that screwed everything up.

This is why the WWE needs to stop promising talent tha wants to come back a RR win or a title reign.

Its what made WCW such a mess.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is the end, I'm beyond depressed.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Of course. HHH's ego trumps all. Plus I don't think Batista would care enough to add that stipulation to his contract. He just wants the title and a big win...when that happens Wrestlemania night doesn't really matter to him as long as he isn't curtain jerking. All IMO of course.


Yep. I think Bryan/HHH has a good chance to Main Event, it might save the Batista-Orton match from being drowned in boos if the fans know that Bryan's being booked above it.

But the new problem is...how long until shows start getting drowned by CM Punk chants?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> Trends · Change
> #FoodAthletes
> #Smallzys1DGiveaway
> #B1A4ASC
> ...


Current Trends on Twitter now. Not 100% sure if it's by country but WWE is moving up the list quite quick.

Not a good look for WWE right now, some heavy shits been going down in the last few days.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



cookiepuss said:


> I love how some people are trying to say Batista coming back had something to do with this. Fun fact: a few days ago Punk said he was okay with Batista since he was on a full schedule. unk2


I didn't see this, got a link?

I said the same thing just a few minutes ago in my post. I was never saying that it was a fact, I was saying it was possible. I was simply looking at all the different factors surrounding this, rather than saying 'duhhh, Punk was always a dick IRL'. I'm trying to be a little more constructive and thoughtful here.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Twisted14 said:


> I didn't see this, got a link?
> 
> I said the same thing just a few minutes ago in my post. I was never saying that it was a fact, I was saying it was possible. I was simply looking at all the different factors surrounding this, rather than saying 'duhhh, Punk was always a dick IRL'. I'm trying to be a little more constructive and thoughtful here.


It was in the Ariel interview


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> Do you think Bryan v HHH will go on last though?


I dont.

I think DB vs HHH will go on before the WWE title match, so get all the DB chants out of the way.
Then the Orton vs Batista mach will go on, with HHH hoping the crowd won't crap all over if, since he will put DB over. (if he doesn't then they will for sure).
The main event IMO will be the taker match, either against Lesnar or the off chance its Sting.

I can't see the WWE crowd shitting on a taker match, he gets way too must respect.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> If this is the end, I'm beyond depressed.


As gay as it sounds, I am struggling to find any interest to tune in next week. How sad.



Dec_619 said:


> Current Trends on Twitter now. Not 100% sure if it's by country but WWE is moving up the list quite quick.


That's by country, I'm from Australia too, but type in USA and CM Punk is there himself.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Dec_619 said:


> Current Trends on Twitter now. Not 100% sure if it's by country but WWE is moving up the list quite quick.
> 
> Not a good look for WWE right now, some heavy shits been going down in the last few days.


probably hate tweets by CM Punkers.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> Yep. I think Bryan/HHH has a good chance to Main Event, it might save the Batista-Orton match from being drowned in boos if the fans know that Bryan's being booked above it.
> 
> But the new problem is...how long until shows start getting drowned by CM Punk chants?


Probably not long if they saturate the show with Bryan. Plus if Punk left for selfish reasons as opposed to injuries it will take some fire out of the audience as well. In that case it would be Punk fucking over the fans not management.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> Yep. I think Bryan/HHH has a good chance to Main Event, it might save the Batista-Orton match from being drowned in boos if the fans know that Bryan's being booked above it.
> 
> But the new problem is...how long until shows start getting drowned by CM Punk chants?


There won't be any. Punk walked of his own accord. The opinion and support for him has been declining all year. There's plenty of time for the news of how and why he quit to spread quickly around the internet. 

Given that he might want to leave the future open and not burn all bridges, he probably won't go into shoot mode till after the mania. By that time, fans will have forgotten about him and most of his support would have transferred over to Bryan. 

And even if he does shoot, there is nothing short of someone in management threatening his life that would make his quitting reflect poorly on the WWE. No matter what, it's just a very golden rule in all of society that you don't quit on an employer unprofessionally. You at least discuss things with them and try to resolve your differences. 

At this point, Punk only hurts himself by quitting and the WWE remains unaffected.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Dont blame the guy. He picked the perfect time to quit.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> You know what sucks about this and why I don't like that he did this? Orton languished around the midcard for a couple of years before he got another push. If he doesn't have the patience to be brushed aside when someone else gets over (Bryan) then it's really hard to be his fan.


Exactly. Orton spent two years in the midcard feuding with Barrett, Ziggler, Del Rio, Rhodes, etc. He wasn't involved in a high-profile feud from Hell in a Cell 2011 to Summerslam 2013. He spent nearly three years begging the creative team to turn him heel, only to be denied each time. 

For God's sake, he jobbed to Kane at WrestleMania 28, the same night that Punk beat Jericho to remain the WWE Champion. That was one of the lowest points to be an Orton fan.

I spent two years shaking my head at Orton's booking, but the wait was worth it. He's now in the best position he's ever been in on the card.

Unlike Orton, Punk actually had meaningful feuds throughout his time in the midcard. Clearly, guys like Axel and Ryback were beneath him, but it's not like he put them over. He won practically every match against them and never looked weak.

You guys might complain about Orton, but he has always been loyal to the WWE, even throughout the inept booking and personal problems. Punk wanted to leave in 2011, but agreed to re-sign if he was given a big push. Now he wants to leave again. So why should the WWE reward him?

Let him leave.

Give Bryan the match with Triple H at WrestleMania. It's fresh and makes more sense with the storyline of the past six months.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> I dont.
> 
> I think DB vs HHH will go on before the WWE title match, so get all the DB chants out of the way.
> Then the Orton vs Batista mach will go on, with HHH hoping the crowd won't crap all over if, since he will put DB over. (if he doesn't then they will for sure).
> ...


Treat Batista's big moment like a divas cool down match :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



cookiepuss said:


> I love how some people are trying to say Batista coming back had something to do with this. Fun fact: a few days ago Punk said he was okay with Batista since he was on a full schedule. unk2


OK with him wrestling. Not necessarily with him winning the rumble after being afk for four years.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


This, Punk has been treated better over these past few years than virtually every other wrestler on the roster and he still isn't happy. And let's be honest here, the way he's been phoning it in these past few months it's not like we're going to miss some amazing feud and match leading up to and at WM, if anything all this does is open up some TV time for other people who might actually appreciate the spot and put a little effort into it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If only there was a mass exodus of wrestlers right before WrestleMania.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Exactly. Orton spent two years in the midcard feuding with Barrett, Ziggler, Del Rio, Rhodes, etc. He wasn't involved in a high-profile feud from Hell in a Cell 2011 to Summerslam 2013. He spent nearly three years begging the creative team to turn him heel, only to be denied each time.
> 
> For God's sake, he jobbed to Kane at WrestleMania 28, the same night that Punk beat Jericho to remain the WWE Champion. That was one of the lowest points to be an Orton fan.
> 
> ...


I thought it was because past stars returning and hogging the spotlight?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Of course. HHH's ego trumps all. Plus I don't think Batista would care enough to add that stipulation to his contract. He just wants the title and a big win...when that happens Wrestlemania night doesn't really matter to him as long as he isn't curtain jerking. All IMO of course.


Lesnar vs Taker than follow it up with the cool down Divas title match of Batista v Orton and than end it with Bryan v HHH with Bryan going over...i can dig that.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a *coward*. I always knew Punk was overrated. ALWAYS.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is mentally exhausted. He doesn't care anymore and it has been showing recently. It's a shame since Punk is one of the best talents in the WWE, but with how much bullshit that's been going on, he might be throwing in the towel. It could possibly be that Bryan replaced him in the Triple H feud and he's pissed he'll be missing out on a major match. Tbh, I blame a lot of this on the Batista signing. Now I'm not going to hate on the man himself, but I will hate on his bullshit contract. His set-in-stone WM 30 main event spot and winning the Royal Rumble put a giant wrench in the gears for the direction of everyone else on the roster. Even Cena is getting pushed into the background with a feud with Bray Wyatt who just reached Upper midcard level. They pretty much have to stick Brock and Taker together to give them something to do. And with Bryan and Punk being two of the most stars in the company, only one of them can get the last high profile match spot with Trips. If it wasn't Batista taking a spot, both of them can be a big part of WM 30. Too bad it looks like Punk lost the spot to Bryan and is probably tired of the bullshit and taking his ball home. really hope this rumor isn't true though.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> As gay as it sounds, I am struggling to find any interest to tune in next week. How sad.


Not at all because it's the same here.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



combolock said:


> If only there was a mass exodus of wrestlers right before WrestleMania.


Pretty much what I was thinking


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> Treat Batista's big moment like a divas cool down match :lmao


I don't see how that match can go on last, or before the DB match. And I can't see the DB vs HHH match going on last because that would just make HHH and Vince eat crow that DB is main eventing WM And that he is bigger than the WWE title.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Exactly. Orton spent two years in the midcard feuding with Barrett, Ziggler, Del Rio, Rhodes, etc. He wasn't involved in a high-profile feud from Hell in a Cell 2011 to Summerslam 2013. He spent nearly three years begging the creative team to turn him heel, only to be denied each time.
> 
> For God's sake, he jobbed to Kane at WrestleMania 28, the same night that Punk beat Jericho to remain the WWE Champion. That was one of the lowest points to be an Orton fan.
> 
> ...


Most of what you say is right, I agree. But Orton has had 11 title reigns, mainevented Wrestlemania before, worked with plenty of legends etc.

His time in the midcard was awful I agree, he got the wrong end of the stick. But Punk had to work for everything he has gotten, Orton I don't think I can say the same about unfortunately, he hasn't had stars of yesterday coming back to hijack his spotlight and Mania mainevent positions, Punk has and it's taken a toll simple as that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It seems like most of you are bypassing the uncertainty about the changes to the pay structure due to the Network. I wouldn't be shocked at all if that was a major influence on him leaving. Though from all of the reports that have been shared in this thread, it seems like the general consensus is that he was going to be leaving this summer regardless.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



birthday_massacre said:


> I don't see how that match can go on last, or before the DB match. And I can't see the DB vs HHH match going on last because that would just make HHH and Vince eat crow that DB is main eventing WM And that he is bigger than the WWE title.


HHH is also main-eventing so he can say to himself he is bigger than the title too. Seriously, if they don't want their PPV to get shit on completely Bryan has to go on last with him going over sending the crowd happy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

one conspiracy theory on this whole thing though.

What if this is all a work, just to take focus off of the RR debacle and how the fans are unhappy with the product and how DB fans are hijacking PPVs and Raws. they are trying to get everyone to focus on OH NO Punk quit the company what are we going to do.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Dec_619 said:


> I thought it was because past stars returning and hogging the spotlight?


Punk was part of that spotlight for the past year, with feuds against Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar. He probably doesn't like that others will be sharing that spotlight this year, instead of him.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

unk4: I'm the BEST in the WORLD. And by being the BEST in the WORLD, I deserve the BEST possible match at Wrestlemania!

:vince3: Don't worry Phil Brooks! We'll get you a match with the one and only Triple H!

:HHH2: What'dya say, Phil?

unk2: Let's dance, Paul Levesque. 


:batista4 :batista4 :batista4 :batista4 One month later :rko2 :rko2 :rko2 :rko2

:vince6: These internet nerds are getting out of hand! This YES Movement is too strong!

:HHH2: Don't worry paps, I've got a plan. Let's just say that Daniel Bryan's going to be 'berry' disappointed in how his Wrestlemania goes. (shoveling starts intensifying)

unk4: I HEARD YOU PAUL LEVESQUE! WHAT ABOUT OUR MATCH AT MANIA? THE MATCH WHERE I FINALLY PROVE I'M THE BEST!?

:jbl: Awww don't worry about that Punk! You're gonna have a hell of a lot on your plate when you find out that your Wrestlemania opponent is this guy!

:ryback: THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS... TO BULLIES!

:jbl: HAHA! THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> HHH is also main-eventing so he can say to himself he is bigger than the title too. Seriously, if they don't want their PPV to get shit on completely Bryan has to go on last with him going over sending the crowd happy.


HHH is bigger than the title ... Whether people like it or not, Bryan facing HHH (and potentially going over) is as big as getting a title reign, if not bigger at this point. It puts him neck to neck with Lesnar for christ's sake.

PS. That's why I don't think it's happening. Also, Seamus is going to be on the card and right now there isn't a marquee opponent to face him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well he'll be leaving one way or another for a while very soon. It's not like he is going to stay away though considering he is going to be rumoured to be returning every year after that, and he will return. All wrestlers do. They can't live without it.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Watch his interview with Ariel Helwani last week. He's clearly not psyched at the moment. But given he was booked very strong for 2 years of the 3 year contract, this is a crappy move by Punk. Maybe there's something else going on behind the scenes but he clearly doesn't look happy


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> There won't be any. Punk walked of his own accord. The opinion and support for him has been declining all year. There's plenty of time for the news of how and why he quit to spread quickly around the internet.
> 
> Given that he might want to leave the future open and not burn all bridges, he probably won't go into shoot mode till after the mania. By that time, fans will have forgotten about him and most of his support would have transferred over to Bryan.
> 
> ...


Smark cities arent going to blame Punk for leaving, they'll blame the WWE for booking him poorly. I don't necessarily agree with that sentiment, but I have no doubt that crowds in major cities are going to back Punk in this

The idea that he didn't "discuss things with them" is ridiculous. We have no idea if this was a first resort or a last resort by Punk. If he just up and left then its pretty twisted of him, but I'd wager there was a lot of "discussion" before he told them he was out.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fissiks said:


> HHH is also main-eventing so he can say to himself he is bigger than the title too. Seriously, if they don't want their PPV to get shit on completely Bryan has to go on last with him going over sending the crowd happy.


Lol the crowd is not going to shit on lesnar/taker if it goes on last.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Nessler said:


> Watch his interview with Ariel Helwani last week. He's clearly not psyched at the moment. But given he was booked very strong for 2 years of the 3 year contract, this is a crappy move by Punk. Maybe there's something else going on behind the scenes but he clearly doesn't look happy


He looked like he was going to throw up when he had to talk about the New Age Outlaws in that interview.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is how wrestlers react to corporate when they saved every dime they made and have no fear of repercussions because if they're fired they have zero financial concerns.. Goof for Punk


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This thread is blowing up, brothers. Like 4 new pages on refresh.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Natecore said:


> I guess he has more in common with Stone Cold than we ever imagined.


:lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Trumpet Thief said:


> unk4: I'm the BEST in the WORLD. And by being the BEST in the WORLD, I deserve the BEST possible match at Wrestlemania!
> 
> :vince3: Don't worry Phil Brooks! We'll get you a match with the one and only Triple H!
> 
> ...


Stop making me laugh, Im trying to be upset


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Are people forgetting last years main event? Cena was booed out of the arena. They don't give a fuck.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Lol the crowd is not going to shit on lesnar/taker if it goes on last.


Batista vs Orton for the Title is most likely higher on the card than lesnar vs taker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> HHH is also main-eventing so he can say to himself he is bigger than the title too. Seriously, if they don't want their PPV to get shit on completely Bryan has to go on last with him going over sending the crowd happy.


Bryan has to go on last with HHH to give that lasting image of the Superdome Yesing. Punk leaving before Mania is so unprofessional that I would be surprised to see him back any time soon. Dont piss off the guys who run a monopoly. It's a poor career move.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Most of what you say is right, I agree. But Orton has had 11 title reigns, mainevented Wrestlemania before, worked with plenty of legends etc.


11 title reigns in (what) 10 years. Punk's had 5 title reigns (really 6 but ECW title doesn't count anymore) in just over 6 years. They're pretty much on par man. Granted Orton had bigger names to work with at times but that isn't a situation WWE can change. They would if they could but they can't.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> Bryan has to go on last with HHH to give that lasting image of the Superdome Yesing. Punk leaving before Mania is so unprofessional that I would be surprised to see him back any time soon. Dont piss off the guys who run a monopoly. It's a poor career move.


Vince will bring him back in a heartbeat if there's money to be made.
He might not give him a Batista contract though


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is becoming lose/lose. If Batista/Orton goes on last, the crowd will have been killed by Taker/Lesnar and whatever match Bryan is in. If Bryan goes on last (presumably with Hunter), the title match is less important. 

I'm pretty sure the former happens, and the crowd will be burned out to boo at all, or they'll shit all over it. Don't see any in between on this one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> Smark cities arent going to blame Punk for leaving, they'll blame the WWE for booking him poorly. I don't necessarily agree with that sentiment, but I have no doubt that crowds in major cities are going to back Punk in this
> 
> *The idea that he didn't "discuss things with them" is ridiculous. *We have no idea if this was a first resort or a last resort by Punk. If he just up and left then its pretty twisted of him, but I'd wager there was a lot of "discussion" before he told them he was out.


It's not ridiculous because of how sudden and abrupt it was. He was in the middle of a feud. Had he been discussing things professionally, he would not have walked out in the middle of a feud. WWE would've changed their plans even earlier and whatever transpired at the Rumble involving him and Kane would have been changed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



A$AP said:


> This thread is blowing up, brothers. *Like 4 new pages on refresh.*


I'm about that life tbh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The shoot interview following this will be an epic shitstorm of biblical proportions.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He was obviously a little injured. He's match were just abnormally slow. The guy did practicaly NOTHING in the rumble match. Maybe he just couldn't take it anymore. I mean this is the same guy who wrestled and came back a month after fraturing his skull.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

thaimasker said:


> Batista vs Orton for the Title is most likely higher on the card than lesnar vs taker


Batista/Orton has almost 0 shot of going on last BC they know it would get lesnar/Goldberg x10 type heat. Lesnar/taker going on last wouldn't be shocking at all. And this isn't even the point I was trying to make. The person I responded to said anything other than bryan will get shit on if it goes last. I'm saying lesnar/taker isn't getting shit on if that happens to go last over Bryan.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

You guys don't know what the line up will be so stop geeking out so hard. Talking about hating shit that hasn't even happened. fpalm


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hope this doesn't affect AJ....


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The Wrestlemania 30 main event should always have been Cena vs. Punk vs. Bryan. Punk does deserve to be in the main event but he is acting like a fucking idiot too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



AbareKiller said:


> Hope this doesn't affect AJ....


Oh, bro, she done


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Gonna miss Punk. Well, at least he'll finally get the R&R he deserves.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> It's not ridiculous because of how sudden and abrupt it was. He was in the middle of a feud. Had he been discussing things professionally, he would not have walked out in the middle of a feud. WWE would've changed their plans even earlier and whatever transpired at the Rumble involving him and Kane would have been changed.


Thats assuming the discussions were going well. Again, walking out might have been his last resort. Were assuming it was sudden to Vince because its sudden to us


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> 11 title reigns in (what) 10 years. Punk's had 5 title reigns (really 6 but ECW title doesn't count anymore) in just over 6 years. They're pretty much on par man. Granted Orton had bigger names to work with at times but that isn't a situation WWE can change. They would if they could but they can't.


He wasn't stopped by the stars of yesterday in maineventing, essentially this is what has caused all this problem, If not all of it definitely a good part of it is to do with WM30.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Cagesideseats has it. Not sure how reliable they are, but it's starting to hit all the usual WWE dirtsheets. 

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...-wwe-more-details-on-reason-for-his-departure


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> Thats assuming the discussions were going well. Again, walking out might have been his last resort. Were assuming it was sudden to Vince because its sudden to us


No I'm not. Vince has had plenty of his guys tell him that they're moving on after a certain time-period and he's usually very careful about not involving them in major plans or feuds so it doesn't disrupt his broadcast.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

edit


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

No big deal... his time has passed anyways.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I agree with the guy saying a lot of this is down to Batista. He's thrown off the whole balance in the roster. Batista/Orton will be 2014's Steiner/HHH. Only way Batista's match will intrigue is if it's vs Lesnar

if Punk wants out then ok. Not like Mania or WWE depend on Punk. The effects will mostly be seen post-Mania season but Daniel Bryan is taking his cult hero status anyway


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Of course he's pissing off. His number 2 spot is going to Bryan and Batista is back, so that means Punk slips down the card even more. 

This is the guy that after holding the title after 300 whatever days it was and being place into a program against greats like the Rock and Undertaker (and stole the show at Mania) and then had a kick ass match with Brock, and drew a fuck ton of money in them 8 months in them feuds, is STILL not happy. 

Vince would rather deal with a Shawn Michaels on DRUGS than deal with this guy. That says it all. 

Bryan has took his spot and thank god he has.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Shit 

Even a lazy, half assed Punk was still performing to a better level than half of the roster. I don't blame him though, he's absolutely directionless. Still a real shame though, just before Wrestlemania.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> "It's funny that it took so long to come out because he did it right before Raw started."


lol, Did Meltzer really say this? This shit is his fucking job, he should have been the first one to report it.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> No I'm not. Vince has had plenty of his guys tell him that they're moving on after a certain time-period and he's usually very careful about not involving them in major plans or feuds so it doesn't disrupt his broadcast.


Im not claiming Punk told him he was leaving weeks in advance. I'm just saying that we have no reason to think Punk and Vince havent been discussing Punks dissatisfaction with his role on the show. Those talks went bad and Punk walked out. That's my best guess


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He took his ball and went home.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Cant say i blame him. Assuming that he was going to be feuding with Kane at WM. That's pretty much the main equivalent of being on the pre-show. Hell i wouldnt be surprised if it was going to be on the Pre-Show. Also yeah a lot of people were pissed about Batista returning and going straight into the main event of Wrestlemania 30 without really proving that he still had it. Atleast The Rock had a couple of matches beforehand to prove that he could still go. Batista i'm not sure and yeah its a big slap in the face to everyone else who has worked their ass off for years just to have someone to come in a week before the rumble and win it. Not to mention Batista is 45 and i'm really not interested in anything he has to offer. Granted i was never a fan of his to begin with.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*










Guys....

Calm. The Fuck. Down.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wish CM Punk all the best in his future endeavors... ya fuckin' coward


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If its about Bryan overtaking his babyface spot, CM Punk still had a heel turn up his sleeve and imagine the kind of heat he could get cutting a promo on Bryan


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

unk4: That's it! If I can't be the BEST here, then I'll just be the BEST somewhere else!

:vince6: Wait Phil! You can still have a match with Sheamus at Wrestlemania!

:HHH2: Think you can handle him, Phil?

unk4: Do I think I can handle him? I'm the BEST in the WORLD! Of course I can--- wait a minute

:vince4: I don't know Phil! He did beat Bryan in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania.

:HHH2: Are you anything more than a B+ player?

unk4: OF COURSE I AM! I AM THE BEST IN THE WORLD, AND AT WRESTLEMANIA I WILL--- wait, you guys are doing it again

:vince4: Also would you be willing to job to Cesaro tomorrow?

unk4: I'm going home. I'm going to the BEST home in the WORLD!

:HHH2: Now that's what's best for business.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, damn. Even with all the signs pointing towards trouble, I didn't see this coming. It's probably the best thing for Punk but I'd still take an unmotivated Punk over 85% of the roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Guys....
> 
> Calm. The Fuck. Down.


You're not taken off all future billing because you're going home to rest.. He obviously said a lot more..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Guys....
> 
> Calm. The Fuck. Down.


Yeah, he never quit, but why is he removed from house shows?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Trumpet Thief said:


> unk4: That's it! If I can't be the BEST here, then I'll just be the BEST somewhere else!
> 
> :vince6: Wait Phil! You can still have a match with Sheamus at Wrestlemania!
> 
> ...


I cant rep you anymore but I would if I could


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm hoping, either shoot or work, he's back no sooner than 6 months. The man needs a break.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Cant say i blame him. Assuming that he was going to be feuding with Kane at WM. That's pretty much the main equivalent of being on the pre-show. Hell i wouldnt be surprised if it was going to be on the Pre-Show. Also yeah a lot of people were pissed about Batista returning and going straight into the main event of Wrestlemania 30 without really proving that he still had it. Atleast The Rock had a couple of matches beforehand to prove that he could still go. Batista i'm not sure and yeah its a big slap in the face to everyone else who has worked their ass off for years just to have someone to come in a week before the rumble and win it. Not to mention Batista is 45 and i'm really not interested in anything he has to offer. Granted i was never a fan of his to begin with.


Why would you assume he was going to face Kane at WM?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a bad week of PR for WWe. First they get such massive backlash from Rumble, now this. They dot want any bad PR when the debut of the network is so close. Batista's return has negatively impacted the whole company now.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Nessler said:


> I agree with the guy saying a lot of this is down to Batista. He's thrown off the whole balance in the roster. Batista/Orton will be 2014's Steiner/HHH. *Only way Batista's match will intrigue is if it's vs Lesnar*


I don't even think that's very intriguing. It would likely be just as bad or worse than Lesnar/Goldberg from Wrestlemania XX with an even worse reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i don't blame him. wwe blows lately and he clearly hates it as much as some o us do.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Maybe he walked in on Big Dave teaching AJ some moves XD

In any case I'd imagine this is also gonna put a huge strain on his relationship. He is at home while his girl is on the road...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fucks sake, WWE should have let him have August (after Brock match) up to January off, 2 months last year was no where near enough to recuperate after so long at the top. He was stuck in pointless feuds all that time too, wasn't a huge draw because of his spot on the card. Now he leaves for don't know how long during the busiest time of the wrestling calendar.

It's Punk, so you have no idea when he'll be back or in what mood.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



celticjobber said:


> I don't even think that's very intriguing. It would likely be just as bad or worse than Lesnar/Goldberg from Wrestlemania XX with an even worse reaction from the crowd.


Lesnar vs Batista. Money match. Enough said.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

*IF this is true, big IF. Then good riddance, you cant spit the dummy out everytime something doesn't go your way. Shame because he was on top of the world 2 years ago.*


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, he never quit, but why is he removed from house shows?


When you typically leave, you leave everything if you want to rest.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



wwe4universe said:


> Lesnar vs Batista. Money match. Enough said.


Good way to turn Brock babyface. "One More Time" chants to start when Batista is getting pounded.

There's a very Big Show like quality to Batista, stale and unwanted.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This adds one more Chant to the Orton vs Batista match "CM PUNK, CM PUNK"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a horrible week. What's next? Undertaker can't make to Mania? Brock getting injured? 

What the fuck man.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If I was Punk I would take time as well if Rhonda Rhousey was constantly hitting on me on twitter


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Most of what you say is right, I agree. But Orton has had 11 title reigns, mainevented Wrestlemania before, worked with plenty of legends etc.
> 
> His time in the midcard was awful I agree, he got the wrong end of the stick. But Punk had to work for everything he has gotten, *Orton I don't think I can say the same about unfortunately*, he hasn't had stars of yesterday coming back to hijack his spotlight and Mania mainevent positions, Punk has and it's taken a toll simple as that.


Technically, Orton had something far worse happen to him during his initial push. He was the planned Royal Rumble winner in 2005 and 2006, but they had Batista (a guy far less talented than him) and Mysterio (a guy leeching onto his deceased friend's popularity) take his spot.

Did you watch the WWE in 2004-07? Orton was held back in a major way compared to guys like Batista and Cena. Just look at his PPV record from the time he won his first World Title at Summerslam 2004 until he was awarded his second World Title at No Mercy 2007:

2004
Unforgiven - Lost to Triple H for the World Heavyweight Championship
Taboo Tuesday - Beat Flair in a Steel Cage Match
Survivor Series - Sole survivor over Triple H's team in a Survivor Series Match
Record: 2-0-1

2005
New Year's Revolution - Lost to Triple H in the Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship
Royal Rumble - Lost to Triple H for the World Heavyweight Championship
WrestleMania 21 - Lost to Undertaker
Summerslam - Beat Undertaker
No Mercy - Beat Undertaker in a 2-on-1 Casket Match
Survivor Series - Sole survivor over Team RAW in a Survivor Series Match
Armageddon - Lost to Undertaker in Hell in a Cell
Record: 3-0-4

2006
Royal Rumble - Eliminated last by Mysterio in the Royal Rumble match
No Way Out - Beat Mysterio to earn a title shot at WrestleMania
WrestleMania 22 - Lost to Mysterio in a Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
One Night Stand - Lost to Angle
Vengeance - Beat Angle
Summerslam - Lost to Hogan
Unforgiven - Beat Carlito
Cyber Sunday - Beat DX in a Tag Team Match
Survivor Series - Lost to Team DX in a Survivor Series Match
Record: 4-0-5

2007
New Year's Revolution - Beat DX via DQ for the Tag Team Championship
Royal Rumble - Eliminated third-last by HBK in the Royal Rumble Match
WrestleMania 23 - Lost to Mr Kennedy in Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Backlash - Lost to Cena in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship
Judgment Day - Beat HBK
One Night Stand - Lost to RVD in a Stretcher Match
Great American Bash - Beat Dusty Rhodes in a Texas Bullrope Match
Summerslam - Lost to Cena for the WWE Championship
Unforgiven - Beat Cena via DQ for the WWE Chmpionship
Record: 4-0-5

Overall Record: 13-0-15

Orton may have been mingling with the main eventers, but he lost every big feud he was in. He was in a similar situation to Punk prior to the pipebomb. He didn't touch a World Championship for over three years. Punk had title reigns in 2008, 2009 and 2011. Orton had a longer wait between pushes. It wasn't until he won the WWE Championship in late 2007 that he finally started winning consistently.

So Punk has no excuse to complain when he has been consistently pushed for most of his career. The problem is he wants Cena's spot, but is angry that they won't give it to him. That was the whole basis of the pipebomb. I'm sure most of the roster would kill to be in Punk's position.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm counting down the days to March 3 I think, Raw in Chi-town, and there's gonna be no Punk, brace yourselves WWE lmao.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Kevin_McAdams said:


> When you typically leave, you leave everything if you want to rest.


Ok, so basically, Punk said to Vince when he arrived to the show, that he wants to go home and rest, you might as well just pull me from this angle with Kane, and future shows? On that day?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I feel like there is not nearly enough backlash as there should be. If Randy Orton did this a year ago, people would be tearing him to complete shreds. Where is the OUTRAGE?!?!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Finally somebody steps up to the bullshit this company has been giving EVERYBODY.......he will be back eventually but until then hopefully something good comes from this.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Technically, Orton had something far worse happen to him during his initial push. He was the planned Royal Rumble winner in 2005 and 2006, but they had Batista (a guy far less talented than him) and Mysterio (a guy leeching onto his deceased friend's popularity) take his spot.
> 
> Did you watch the WWE in 2004-07? Orton was held back in a major way compared to guys like Batista and Cena. Just look at his PPV record from the time he won his first World Title at Summerslam 2004 until he was awarded his second World Title at No Mercy 2007:
> 
> ...


I didn't watch religiously, no. But I watched enough to know what was going on.

You make good points yes, but still like I said his closed Mania, I'm not making it out to be bigger then what it is, but this is the major reason as to why Punk is most likely never gonna be seen in a WWE ring again. Orton got that spot, no one stole it from him, big deal he lost major feuds for a year or 2. He got to close Mania, WWE placed the trust in him.

They didn't do any of that with Punk.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> I love how some people are trying to say Batista coming back had something to do with this. Fun fact: a few days ago Punk said he was okay with Batista since he was on a full schedule.


Yeah, because you know Punk would have totally admitted he had a problem with Batista coming back and proceed to talk shit about him out in the open.

- Vic


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vic Capri said:


> Yeah, because you know Punk would have totally admitted he had a problem with Batista coming back and proceed to talk shit about him out in the open.
> 
> - Vic


That's exactly the kind of thing Punk would have done.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vic Capri said:


> Yeah, because you know Punk would have totally admitted he had a problem with Batista coming back and proceed to talk shit about him out in the open.
> 
> - Vic


He did it with The Rock....


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Numberwang said:


> That's exactly the kind of thing Punk would have done.


Exactly. What are you thinking Vic?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vic Capri said:


> Yeah, because you know Punk would have totally admitted he had a problem with Batista coming back and proceed to talk shit about him out in the open.
> 
> - Vic


Actually he probably would have.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> I'm counting down the days to March 3 I think, Raw in Chi-town, and there's gonna be no Punk, brace yourselves WWE lmao.


hopefully the pin the blame on Batista and Batista gets destroyed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> I'm sure most of the roster would kill to be in Punk's position.


Pretty good post. I always thought that Orton must have been grossly buried after Evolution because it seemed like a vehicle for HHH to get over once again. Even in his current run Orton has shared almost every single moment with HHH and Steph. Orton himself, on his own is not a bad guy and not incapable of getting over. I remember his pops early 2013 and they were pretty massive. Almost Punk/Bryan level before the shit they put him through after Summerslam. 

Just holding a belt doesn't mean anything if your character is booked the way Ortons' has. On the flip even while Orton has had the title, Punk was actually benefiting from better storylines involved with some of the most over acts in the company. 

Sure Orton is main-eventing and working with Cena for the belt, but his character itself has not been protected at all. They seem to do whatever they want with his character and no one bats an eye-lash. 

Anyways, hate me for saying this, but Bryan wouldn't be Daniel Bryan without Orton right now ... He spent the better half of post WM29 working with Bryan and put him over countless times. Orton's own character and credibility as champion has suffered since, but in doing so he's been part of the process to make the next big star in Bryan. 

Moot point in a Punk thread. But the history lesson here indicates to me that Punk's dissatisfaction with the WWE is fairly unwarranted. You gotta keep on plugging away to remain at top because it is a dog-eat-dog industry. He let up for a few months (for whatever reason) and the next guy in line sneaked up and took his spot. Not saying that Punk is to blame for this, it's ok to lose motivation and trust in a company and it's also not completely unreasonable for him to do so. However, in doing so he does lose his cred quite a bit. 

That said ... this thread could become stuff of supreme mockery if it all turns out to be a fake news report. Probably should wait for it to be really confirmed at this point.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good riddance.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Take that vacation Punk, you've earned it.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk will never set foot in a WWE ring ever again.

Deal with it!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

*He's pulled from all house shows...so that could mean he's still going to do TV tapings.

With this being so close to WrestleMania, I simply cannot take this news story seriously because from storyline point, he's in a feud with the Authority, so it makes sense for him to want to leave. Then from a reality stand point why would he want to miss out on the biggest pay day of the year? And why would Vince let him? Vince could sue him for breech of contract and probably take everything Punk owns.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So, Kane wins the feud by default? YES! :cheer


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'd praying that this is either A) a work, or B) only a short time thing. Punk's one of maybe four or five guys on the main roster who makes today's WWE worth watching. Raw this week without him was awful apart from the crowd and Bryan/Rollins in the main event. If he's leaving, I think I'm gonna stop watching for a while, and just watch youtube for the bryan, rollins, cesaro and ziggler matches.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

To those screaming work.. Works don't get released to shitty wrestling sites at 2am...


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just1988 said:


> *He's pulled from all house shows...so that could mean he's still going to do TV tapings.
> 
> With this being so close to WrestleMania, I simply cannot take this news story seriously because from storyline point, he's in a feud with the Authority, so it makes sense for him to want to leave. Then from a reality stand point why would he want to miss out on the biggest pay day of the year? And why would Vince let him? Vince could sue him for breech of contract and probably take everything Punk owns.*


Doesn't the introduction of the WWE Network change the dynamics of the WM payday?


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is Top-3 wrestler in this company, so if WWE can not think of any decent feud or Wrestlemania match for him, this bullshit company can go away


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just1988 said:


> *He's pulled from all house shows...so that could mean he's still going to do TV tapings.
> 
> With this being so close to WrestleMania, I simply cannot take this news story seriously because from storyline point, he's in a feud with the Authority, so it makes sense for him to want to leave. Then from a reality stand point why would he want to miss out on the biggest pay day of the year? And why would Vince let him? Vince could sue him for breech of contract and probably take everything Punk owns.*


Would Vince really want to attempt to destroy the most relentless man in the WWE? unk8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not great news to wake up to :jose x10000000000000


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> Doesn't the introduction of the WWE Network change the dynamics of the WM payday?


It was one of Punk's worries, yes - but according to him there was no word on how at least till the interview with Ariel.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Didn't read through the thread, so forgive me for repeating anything that was already said. 

First of all I'm a Punk fan, I started watching wrestling again 2012 after almost 9 years off because of Punk, tbh. I missed the Summer of Punk so the whole pipe bomb thing wasn't why I became a fan. Anyway, I enjoyed the man's work up until he started phoning in his matches. I'm sure he has his reasons and that's on him, he can handle his shit however he wants. As a fan though, I can't be expected to give a fuck if he doesn't. I won't pretend to know why he took his ball and went home like some of you. I do find the people bashing his bitching hilarious, a lot of you come on here to bitch about the company endlessly, that they don't know what they're doing. Yet Punk who works for these monkeys but can't complain? Gimme a break. He's a mark, like the lot of you, the 'voice of the voiceless' he's just a guy who wrestled in high school gyms who made it and is still a wrestling geek on the inside. 

If he's not happy or he's hurting, let him go. Like I said I'm a fan, but lately he's been forgettable and last RAW I realized I didn't even miss him. Good thing he ditched 'This Fire burns' because that fire went out a while ago. 

Eat. Get Laid. Sleep. Repeat. until you know you're ready (or not) to come back, Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So many "I'm quitting" posts. Where are all the "see ya next week" posts that were so easily thrown about after the RR?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

bacardimayne said:


> Imagine if this was someone the IWC didn't like refusing to put over Cesaro. You'd all be foaming at the mouth. :lol But since it's Punk, excuses, excuses!


Or maybe the report makes no sense since it is known punk supports cesaro.... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> Punk is Top-3 wrestler in this company, so if WWE can not think of any decent feud or Wrestlemania match for him, this bullshit company can go away


This


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What were those reports saying about a new summer of Punk like angle?

ITS ALREADY STARTED!

THE WINTER/SPRING OF PUNK!

YA'LL ALREADY GETTING WORKED!

No but seriously, da fuck is this? He did look unmotivated on that interview but not "im out of here" unmotivated.

Gonna wait a few days so we get the full picture. Dave Meltzer on his podcast sounded like he doesnt really know whats going on.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk vs AJ Styles in front of 1,000 people :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I do find the people bashing his bitching hilarious, a lot of you come on here to bitch about the company endlessly, that they don't know what they're doing. Yet Punk who works for these monkeys but can't complain? Gimme a break



Actually the bitching part is fine. It's the screwing over the fans who've already paid for tickets by taking your ball and going home that is the problem.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is what bothers me about the current product so much. A guy can go from having one of the greatest title runs in WWE history not too long ago to being stuck in the middle with 20 other guys. If you're not in the world-title picture then you're just stuck treading water with everybody else.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

That gif in The Cynical Miracle's sig :lmao :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Gambit said:


> Or maybe the report makes no sense since it is known punk supports cesaro....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


That report was misquoted. That very premise was struck down by the same author in the following sentence. Someone didn't copy the whole paragraph properly.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fuck sake so whats the most legit source for this story?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> That report was misquoted. That very premise was struck down by the same author in the following sentence. Someone didn't copy the whole paragraph properly.


No it wasn't. The author didn't state that any of these sources were more reliable than the other therefore it's just a conflicting story. It wasn't disproved though.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So apparently, in order to satisfy Punk's massive ego, he should have won the Royal Rumble and gotten a title shot at WrestleMania? Apparently this was the only way to keep Punk happy.

Give me a fuckin' break


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

it's honestly better for everyone involved. Let him go and take a year off..maybe he comes back refreshed & ready to kick ass again


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> No it wasn't. The author didn't state that any of these sources were more reliable than the other therefore it's just a conflicting story. It wasn't disproved though.


Ok, but from the tone of the paragraph it sounded like Johnson thought that Cesaro rumor was BS...that's how it came off to me anyway.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well... shit.

Hope Punk's not gone too long or even be out of Wrestlemania. unk2


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If Punk quits WWE, He same time quits his wrestling career. I do not see him going into ROH, or somewhere else. If he wants to be in spotlight, and he has motivation problem with WWE, how can he motivate himself in some indy leagues.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Aloverssoulz said:


> So, Kane wins the feud by default? YES! :cheer


ENBRACE THE HATE


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I trust pwinsider, here is what they said

Former WWE and World champion CM Punk has been pulled from all advertising of WWE live events going forward after a meeting with WWE management yesterday at the Raw taping in Cleveland, Ohio.
We have been working on details for the last 24 hours (as Dave Scherer and I noted on our respective Elite audios earlier today), but the belief among those who are willing to talk about the situation is that Punk is no longer factored into company plans. Punk is under contract to WWE through July.

Punk was slated to face Triple H at Wrestlemania 30. This past Monday's Raw instead began teasing Daniel Bryan vs. HHH down the line, possibly for Wrestlemania.

We have heard from several sources that the original script for yesterday's Raw called for Punk to wrestle Antonio Cesaro and lose after Kane interfered, allowing Cesaro to qualify for the Elimination Chamber. It should be noted that another source has denied that and claimed that Punk was never booked to wrestle last night and was only booked to do a promo that would follow up on Kane causing Punk's elimination from the Rumble. But, Punk was originally slated to be on Raw and those segments were yanked. He was not backstage during the taping and was not backstage at Smackdown.

It is believed that when Vince McMahon had the writers re-write Raw late yesterday (6 PM for a taping that was scheduled to start at 7:45 PM), it was because Punk had informed the company he was going home and wouldn't be back.

While we cannot 100% confirm why, the belief among wrestlers backstage is that Punk leaving was not an injury issue. It was described to us as more likely a case of burnout and unhappiness with the overall direction of the company. Punk had been very vocal in the past about the usage of returning and "part time" stars being pushed beyond wrestlers who were working full-time for the company.

In his interview with Ariel Helwani last week, Punk talked about the crazy schedule he's held up working for the company over the last decade. Punk said that he's been doing it ten years and doesn't know anyone else who can say that. He said that he's only taken time off for injuries and that when he took two months off in 2013, it may not have been long enough.

Punk, who worked about 50 minutes in the Royal Rumble match was described as "pissy" after the PPV, although that wouldn't be an unusual description of Punk's demeanor backstage.

One source believed that since Punk's last goal was to work a Wrestlemania main event, it may also be a situation where Punk realized it wasn't going to happen this year and with his WWE deal expiring in July, that may have weighed down upon him because he was so goal driven and this was one he couldn't accomplish because of elements that were outside of his control.

In the interview with Helwani, Punk was asked about WWE killing his momentum at times and why such things happen. Punk responded that he'd like to think they don't make those decisions on purpose and it's more they wanted to go in another decision. He claimed it's a different era and different time and it can't be looked at the same way he did when he was a kid.

Yesterday, Punk wrote on Twitter, "Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool."

Depending on how you read the statement, it could be taken as a cryptic farewell.

We'll obviously update more as we confirm additional details.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If you read all the reports then it's clear that this has nothing to to with cesaro. It's not even clear it it's true. But my take on it is that the WWE have re-wrote the wrestlemania story line and cm punk was dropped from a main event match. As a fan I'm pissed off at that so cm punk himself must be. Punk should be in a main event match after being such a big part of the roster. Batista does not deserve this and nor do the fans care.

I think the wwe should do Bryan vs hhh, shuffle the card to cm punk vs Batista for the title with punk winning at EC. cena vs taker and Orton vs lesnar. Why they are sticking with orton vs Batista is beyond me


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BarneyArmy said:


> Fuck sake so whats the most legit source for this story?


At the moment, I'd keep an eye on Paul heyman's Twitter, @HeymanHustle - he'll open his mouth before too long, because he's close to Punk and completely untouchable. The last thing Vince wants right now is for Paul E. to take _his_ ball - Lesnar - and go home.

That said, I'll kick a few rocks myself and see what turns up. I've already text a couple of guys.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



DanM3 said:


> Why they are sticking with orton vs Batista is beyond me


Batista is fucking up Mania big time.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> Batista is fucking up Mania big time.


Has to be written into the contract. The only reason to keep this abortion going is if they are legally forced to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Muta said:


> This is what bothers me about the current product so much. A guy can go from having one of the greatest title runs in WWE history not too long ago to being stuck in the middle with 20 other guys. If you're not in the world-title picture then you're just stuck treading water with everybody else.


It's even worse with only one world championship. If you arent in the main title program you are just stuck in the midcard mud.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Oh fuck 

Hopefully he comes back for Mania and Payback before taking a break. I'm sure he has his reasons but not having him for these 2 PPVs would suck.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BarneyArmy said:


> Fuck sake so whats the most legit source for this story?


There aren't any legit sources right now.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why do I have a feeling this is a work?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Has to be written into the contract. The only reason to keep this abortion going is if they are legally forced to.


did WWE really think Batista would be more over than Bryan to offer him creative control?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


lol agreed, if he didn't enjoy his job anymore he should have done this sooner.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



King Gimp said:


> Why do I have a feeling this is a work?


To what end? It's making most people want Bryan/HHH even more. If this is a work it's yet another backfire for team WWE.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Has to be written into the contract. The only reason to keep this abortion going is if they are legally forced to.


There the fucking idiots who agreed to it, this is gonna come back and bite them in the ass. Batista is not The Rock, why did they think this was gonna work?!?!?!?



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> Hopefully he comes back for Mania and Payback before taking a break. I'm sure he has his reasons but not having him for these 2 PPVs would suck.


I'm usually optimistic, but from what I hear, he isn't coming back anytime soon. Like I said Raw on March 3rd in Chicago is gonna amazing, honestly cannot wait to see what happens, it's just such a sad sad way to end a great career IMO.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I knew it :AJ + :batista2 = unk3


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



combolock said:


> did WWE really think Batista would be more over than Bryan to offer him creative control?


They were negotiating with Batista since last fall. That tells you they never planned on pushing Bryan in a big match at WM in the first place.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Has to be written into the contract. The only reason to keep this abortion going is if they are legally forced to.


Batista needs to turn heel or fuck off. Can't wait to see ADR/Batista warmup match just to see how bad it gets shit on.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Honestly, whoever think Punk is seriously gone needs to look a little closer. During the Royal Rumble he was laying by the announcers table for the whole match in obvious pain. He just needs the rest. He will be back by Wrestlemania


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, this sucks, suppose I'll have to support Bryan and Ambrose for the foreseeable future then. On the flipside the shitstorm that will circle WM is going to be epic, I'll have my popcorn ready for that.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SideburnGuru said:


> I enjoy his bitching.
> 
> Mainly one of the things I relate to with him. Not sure if that's good or bad. But still, he knows what he wants. Regardless, it's probably a work. This has the "anti-authority Summer Of Punk redo" written all over it.
> 
> ...


Nah, it is bad. It shows that you both need to grow up.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I respect CM Punk, always have and always will. But this? I don't know if it's true, and certainly can't judge until all the details come in. But if he really just walked out like that, it's unprofessional, disgraceful and really makes me reevaluate my opinion on the man.
I'd expect that kind of melodramatic behaviour from an Ultimate Warrior, not a CM Punk. I hope it's all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> I'm usually optimistic, but from what I hear, he isn't coming back anytime soon. Like I said Raw on March 3rd in Chicago is gonna amazing, honestly cannot wait to see what happens, it's just such a sad sad way to end a great career IMO.


Unless Punk agrees to take a haircut on the last 6 months of his contract, he'll be back. That would be 1/6th of the money he agreed to back in Summer of 2011. That's a lot of $$$ to just walk away from...assuming WWE let's him and doesn't file a breach of contract lawsuit. Punk can work. He's beatdown not injured enough to require missing time (as far as we know).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Sure, Punk doesn't get to achieve his dream of main eventing WrestleMania, but he'll get to main event Bound for Glory this year. It's almost the same.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Unless Punk agrees to take a haircut on the last 6 months of his contract, he'll be back. That would be 1/6th of the money he agreed to back in Summer of 2011. That's a lot of $$$ to just walk away from...assuming WWE let's him and doesn't file a breach of contract lawsuit. Punk can work. He's beatdown not injured enough to require missing time (as far as we know).


Interesting, so the way you see it is, he will be back?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> It's even worse with only one world championship. If you arent in the main title program you are just stuck in the midcard mud.


Everyone said over and over unify the titles, unify the titles, unify the titles. THIS is why the World Heavyweight Championship was important. It gives people a role and a REASON to have matches and feuds over. It also adds importance to a match. So what if the WHC wasn't as important as the WWE title. It still had a clear purpose as the #2 title in the company. 

Batista could have been targeting the WHC, CM Punk gets his WWE title shot at WrestleMania, and everyone is happy


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Interesting, so the way you see it is, he will be back?


Yes to work off his last 6 months on his contract. After that he's probably perma done. I don't know if he'll be back before Mania though. They may just suspend his contract so he can rest up and recuperate and have it continue from the moment he comes back. We'll have to see on that one.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It's 2001 Austin all over again. Can we get a bunch of interviews from different WWE guys saying "Punk took his ball, and went home"?

I've got a strange feeling this could actually be a work. WWE could be trying to tie Punk into the Bryan storyline and have them share the reactions where the crowd rally behind the 2 indie guys against the corporate WWE authority.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Unless Punk agrees to take a haircut on the last 6 months of his contract, he'll be back. That would be 1/6th of the money he agreed to back in Summer of 2011. That's a lot of $$$ to just walk away from...assuming WWE let's him and doesn't file a breach of contract lawsuit. Punk can work. He's beatdown not injured enough to require missing time (as far as we know).


They bring him back and team him with Ziggler and Ryder as VKM: the Vanilla Kin Midgets.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It is not a work. Works don't appear on dirtsheets at 2am.. WWE are not this creative..


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> It is not a work. Works don't appear on dirtsheets at 2am.. WWE are not this creative..


cmon man, let the desperate marks keep faith!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Yes to work off his last 6 months on his contract. After that he's probably perma done. I don't know if he'll be back before Mania though. They may just suspend his contract so he can rest up and recuperate and have it continue from the moment he comes back. We'll have to see on that one.


Hmmmm, true. The quality of his work won't be much to get excited about though I doubt. Sad to see really.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> It is not a work. Works don't appear on dirtsheets at 2am.. WWE are not this creative..


In a nutshell....this. This reminds me of what politicians do when bad news comes along. Put it out on a Friday night so no one hears about it.





GoToSl33p said:


> Hmmmm, true. The quality of his work won't be much to get excited about though I doubt. Sad to see really.


Probably not. The guy's checked out at this point. If I were Vince I'd just let him out of his contract. The kind of mindset he's got makes him a danger to himself and others right now...not intentionally of course.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFranticJane said:


> I respect CM Punk, always have and always will. But this? I don't know if it's true, and certainly can't judge until all the details come in. But if he really just walked out like that, it's unprofessional, disgraceful and really makes me reevaluate my opinion on the man.
> I'd expect that *kind of melodramatic behaviour from an Ultimate Warrior*, not a CM Punk. I hope it's all a big misunderstanding.


Or an Austin, Brett or Hulk Hogan


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Part of me wants to give him high five for in a way telling Vince to fuck off and at the same time I want to kick him in shin for fucking over fans who paid to see him not thinking he would go Steve Austin on them.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I bet the WWE will cave and give CM Punk what he wants, i'll laugh very hard.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Chismo said:


> Sure, Punk doesn't get to achieve his dream of main eventing WrestleMania, be he'll get to main event Bound for Glory this year. It's almost the same.


Not sure which will happen first, Punk returning or the death of TNA.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> Hmmmm, true. The quality of his work won't be much to get excited about though I doubt. Sad to see really.


You never know. Maybe the longer he stays away the more he'll start missing it and recovering that lost passion.

What I would personally want is a Bryan/Punk title match at Payback. Losing to Bryan in Chicago in a great match would be an awesome way to go out if he does decide to retire.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

As much as i like and respect Punk i'm sick of him throwing his toys out the pram all the time. He got 3 matches last year against 3 of the biggest names of all time. I get his feuds etc recently have been underwhelming but for him to not care like he clearly has been is nothing short of shocking. He's paid a great wage and there's plenty of people who would love to be in his position. I never thought i'd say it but at this very moment in time i'm glad if he goes because he's been serving up sh*t matches for quite some time now and it's not all the booking/creative teams problems. I would still be devastated if he left for good because he is still a class above mosr of the roster but he needs to get his head straight and take a long extended break (AGAIN, just like he had after WM). If he has lost his hunger than that's it for him, there's no point in Punk being there if he's half a*sing it and botching his way through matches. I think he's took the huff because he's not headlining WM which is understandable if Batista is the guy taking that spot. Crazy to think WWE are prioritising an old wrestler who is well by his sell by date over Punk who has been the backbone of the industry for years and years now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



imheretolurk said:


> I bet the WWE will cave and give CM Punk what he wants, i'll laugh very hard.


Doubt it. Punk's stock is an all-time low with Bryan threatening (and mostly already has) to take over his entire fan-base.

I'm personally one of them. Bryan won me over Punk a few months ago. In October, I would've felt like I wouldn't have a reason to watch the WWE without Punk but not today.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



imheretolurk said:


> I bet the WWE will cave and give CM Punk what he wants, i'll laugh very hard.


Which would be what, exactly?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



imheretolurk said:


> I bet the WWE will cave and give CM Punk what he wants, i'll laugh very hard.


Doubt it. Sets a horrible precedent.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Doubt it. Sets a horrible precedent.


That and Vince hasn't been in business for as long as he has by giving in to every wrestler that threatened to quit because they weren't getting the spot they wanted. 

WWE has been "sabotaged" by the untimely departure of much, much bigger guys than Punk and is still the top promotion in the world.

Austin. Hogan. Warrior. Brett. So many bigger names. Heck many of these guys actually went to a competing promotion that was threatening to put Vince out of business. He's made of a special kind of steel that guy. One that does not bend or break for no matter how big his wrestler gets.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> You never know. Maybe the longer he stays away the more he'll start missing it and recovering that lost passion.
> 
> What I would personally want is a Bryan/Punk title match at Payback. Losing to Bryan in Chicago in a great match would be an awesome way to go out if he does decide to retire.


That's exactly how I would book his final match.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



imheretolurk said:


> I bet the WWE will cave and give CM Punk what he wants, i'll laugh very hard.


I love Punk but they shouldn't give in to anyone who isn't going to contribute for them long term. Punk in 2011 made sense because the guy was the most over star in years before Bryan this/last year.

Just look at Batista.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> That and Vince hasn't been in business for as long as he has by giving in to every wrestler that threatened to quit because they weren't getting the spot they wanted.
> 
> WWE has been "sabotaged" by the untimely departure of much, much bigger guys than Punk and is still the top promotion in the world.


Vince gave in one time to Jeff Jarrett. Jarrett had to start TNA just to once again get a wrestling gig outside of a high school gym...and Vince STILL is pissed about that. The whole thing was over extra money for 1 night's work. WWE won't be caving in here for Punk or Cena or anyone else. Bank on that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It's too bad Bryan's contract isnt coming up as well. He and Punk walking out together would really have put Vince behind the 8-ball.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Its true what you guys are saying about Vince but that makes me wonder why they gave Batista a RR win and a Mania Title win. Did they offer it to him to try to get him to return or did he demand it?


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> I love Punk but they shouldn't give in to anyone who isn't going to contribute for them long term. Punk in 2011 made sense because the guy was the most over star in years before Bryan this/last year.
> 
> Just look at Batista.


At this point i don't care either way, Punk will end up being another guy holding back younger talent very soon.

I'm not sure what the reason for him being angry is this time, but i'd assume he still has at least 2 years left in him?


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm absolutely gutted. But if he needs time off, he needs time off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Vince gave in one time to Jeff Jarrett. Jarrett had to start TNA just to once again get a wrestling gig outside of a high school gym...and Vince STILL is pissed about that. The whole thing was over extra money for 1 night's work. WWE won't be caving in here for Punk or Cena or anyone else. Bank on that.


I forgot about that and it is a great point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Vince gave in one time to Jeff Jarrett. Jarrett had to start TNA just to once again get a wrestling gig outside of a high school gym...and Vince STILL is pissed about that. WWE won't be caving in here for Punk or Cena or anyone else. Bank on that.


Honestly, Vince's past is filled with giving guys what they want but to also get what he wants from them. Whatever the impression is, Vince has always come across as valuing his talent a lot more - and at times even more than the talent has valued him in response .. especially the bigger/biggest guys. 

Despite all the shit around WWE, I still have a lot of respect for that man with regards to how he treats the guys that made him money. But he's a businessman and employer and like any employer can only be moved to operate in ransom mode for cases that really warrant it.

At this point in time, Punk isn't in that position. He himself might've realized that he had no bargaining chip and hence walked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> That and Vince hasn't been in business for as long as he has by giving in to every wrestler that threatened to quit because they weren't getting the spot they wanted.
> 
> WWE has been "sabotaged" by the untimely departure of much, much bigger guys than Punk and is still the top promotion in the world.
> 
> Austin. Hogan. Warrior. Brett. So many bigger names. Heck many of these guys actually went to a competing promotion that was threatening to put Vince out of business. He's made of a special kind of steel that guy. One that does not bend or break for no matter how big his wrestler gets.


Didn't Rio who's barely on the level of anybody threatened to leave and Vince caved? Had a like 10 month ME run with the WHC title most of it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Jericho Addict said:


> I'm absolutely gutted. But if he needs time off, he needs time off.


This is the whole point, it's not time off for all we know we may never see Punk in a WWE ring again. That's why it's fucking shitty.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Its true what you guys are saying about Vince but that makes me wonder why they gave Batista a RR win and a Mania Title win. Did they offer it to him to try to get him to return or did he demand it?


Probably a little of both. They offer the title win as incentive; Batista demands it happen at Mania 30 against his friend Orton. Contract signed. Something like that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Some of.... A lot of the stuff Vince does, doesn't make sense.

He will let someone like Punk walk, but then spends the better part of three years attempting to make Sin Cara work despite the fact the only thing he draws is flies


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Based on the direction this company is going and has been going for the last few years, I can't blame Punk for this at all. In fact, I wish other guys in the locker room would do the same. Do you know how demoralizing it must be for the guys to see bitch ass Batista win the Rumble 1 week after coming back? Fuck that. Obviously we don't know the specifics of why Punk did this but if you look at his performance ever since SummerSlam, you could tell he is demoralized. I would be too. Fuck this company and the creative team !


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't Rio who's barely on the level of anybody threatened to leave and Vince caved? Had a like 10 month ME run with the WHC title most of it.


I didn't know about that. But that's why I said "every" wrestler. 

Of course he makes exceptions when they make business sense. 

I was mainly talking in response to the people who tend to think that somehow with a dick move like walking Vince will actually listen. He won't. He listens to guys who stay and try to talk things through professionally. Walking first and then talking won't get him to listen. And I'm guessing that Punk is the sort of person who merely walks and doesn't look back.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Some of.... A lot of the stuff Vince does, doesn't make sense.
> 
> He will let someone like Punk walk, but then spends the better part of three years attempting to make Sin Cara work despite the fact the only thing he draws is flies


The way the story has unfolded so far, it doesn't sound like CM Punk even went to the negotiation table with his concerns and just walked.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> I forgot about that and it is a great point.


Really? How could you? The way Vince "fired" Jarrett from WCW was classic...and cold as can be. "Jeff Jarrett will now be known as Capital G Double-O Double-N Double-E." :lmao







So cold.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WAH WAH WAH SOMEONE CALL A W-AAAAAAMBULANCE!!!


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

As much as I enjoy his work, his attitude famously stinks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I didn't know about that. But that's why I said "every" wrestler.
> 
> Of course he makes exceptions when they make business sense.
> 
> I was mainly talking in response to the people who tend to think that somehow with a dick move like walking Vince will actually listen. He won't. He listens to guys who stay and try to talk things through professionally. Walking first and then talking won't get him to listen. And I'm guessing that Punk is the sort of person who merely walks and doesn't look back.


Yeah, I see. He would probably try to keep Punk later on to resign, but if it's true he walked out just like that, he's most likely going to work big time with the people he's got like DB and so on.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is pulling a StoneCold 2003


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't like Punk, Ive haven't enjoyed wrestling while he's been a top guy at all… BUT he's booked like crap and been one of the very few full timers to show up every week and put on decent matches even if he does look skinny and malnourished and weak and not credible, he still goes out there and performs. He should go home, WWE doesn't use anybody right, if he has the money then fuck it, why show up and work hard just Big Show can main event or Cena and Orton can bore the shit out of us every month, or some old looking joke can win the rumble. WWE is a mess get out.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't care what kind of attitude he has or what he does outside of wrestling, i only judge wrestles on their wrestling. 

So i'm not going to complain about a guy crying, kind of like throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I said this earlier in the thread but the guy is in rought shape health wise. He didn't leave because he didn't like his direction, he left because his body is half dead from all the matches he wrestled in over the last 15 years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I see. He would probably try to keep Punk later on to resign, but if it's true he walked out just like that, he's most likely going to work big time with the people he's got like DB and so on.


See that's the thing about this situation that makes it so much more unlikely for Punk to make a return. He immediately evokes a knee jerk association with DB no matter what. DB has really taken over Punk's spot and even though he was missed by fans and the like, DB being put into the authority angle made Punk a near non-entity. I missed Punk as well, but in time I won't. Maybe I'll miss his mic-work, but that too is replaceable with two mic workers like Ambrose and Bray in tow. 

I bet any money that Ambrose gets the storylines with the mic now and Bryan gets everything else that Punk was supposed to be in. 

This was the worst time for Punk to do this for himself because he is on the verge of being easily replaced by others on the card. 

Pre-summerslam and Punk leaving seemed like disaster ... now? Not so much at all. If I'm thinking like this (and I'm not even a businessman with that much experience), imagine the thought process of HHH and Vince right now. Bryan just won Punk's spot in the major storylines, and Ambrose and Bray just got more time on the mic.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He'll be back in a couple of weeks


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> See that's the thing about this situation that makes it so much more unlikely for Punk to make a return. He immediately evokes a knee jerk association with DB no matter what. DB has really taken over Punk's spot and even though he was missed by fans and the like, DB being put into the authority angle made Punk a near non-entity. I missed Punk as well, but in time I won't. Maybe I'll miss his mic-work, but that too is replaceable with two mic workers like Ambrose and Bray in tow.
> 
> I bet any money that Ambrose gets the storylines with the mic now and Bryan gets everything else that Punk was supposed to be in.
> 
> ...


I doubt Ambrose gets anything tbh. Ambrose and Rollins are being getting completely marginalized in favor of Reigns. They won't dare risk making Ambrose or Rollins look interesting in fear of the audience liking them more than Reigns.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Genuine question to the Punk fans devastated that he's potentially gone forever?...........

Do you expect him to get EVERYTHING he wants, and when he doesn't should he be throwing his toys out the pram like he apparently has? because WWE doesn't work like that. He needs to stop being so selfish and realise they have another 30 odd superstars they need to book for and after facing 3 of the greats it's understandable he's had to take a backseat and in all honesty he's lucky if he's the 3rd guy on the roster now because Cena and Bryan are higher without a doubt and you could also make a case for Orton and with Sheamus back he could be down to 5th in the queue unless he comes back and gets his finger out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> See that's the thing about this situation that makes it so much more unlikely for Punk to make a return. He immediately evokes a knee jerk association with DB no matter what. DB has really taken over Punk's spot and even though he was missed by fans and the like, DB being put into the authority angle made Punk a near non-entity. I missed Punk as well, but in time I won't. Maybe I'll miss his mic-work, but that too is replaceable with two mic workers like Ambrose and Bray in tow.
> 
> I bet any money that Ambrose gets the storylines with the mic now and Bryan gets everything else that Punk was supposed to be in.
> 
> ...


I still don't think DB has taken Punk's spot or can, at least not until he's champ and holding shit down on his own for a good bit like when Punk won his second title off Rio in 2011. That is when the ball was carried with him. DB just seems more like a company man than Punk. Not sucking up and shit or even seeming like he's insecure about his spot, but just not like an outspoken dude like Punk, but a bit more professional.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Genuine question to the Punk fans devastated that he's potentially gone forever?...........
> 
> Do you expect him to get EVERYTHING he wants, and when he doesn't should he be throwing his toys out the pram like he apparently has? because WWE doesn't work like that. He needs to stop being so selfish and realise they have another 30 odd superstars they need to book for and after facing 3 of the greats it's understandable he's had to take a backseat and in all honesty he's lucky if he's the 3rd guy on the roster now because Cena and Bryan are higher without a doubt and you could also make a case for Orton and with Sheamus back he could be down to 5th in the queue unless he comes back and gets his finger out.


Why are you assuming all this? And not one person has said any of this shit you just posted. 

Stop and think. We're waiting for the full story to come out. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Predicted 30 pages before I went to sleep. Looks like we'll get there in no time unk2.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

One of the GREATEST OF ALL TIME.

Thank you for all the memories!

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!

:clap


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, considering the condition Punk is in and how much they've kept him on the road in spite of it, reportedly take away not one but two high profile Mania matches and refuse to explain how he is supposed to get paid with the launch of the Network and death of PPV, cannot say it shocks me.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I doubt anyone of us will ever know the real reasons behind it all, but if Punks in ring work the last few months reflects his mindset or health, taking a break is the best thing for him and everyone who he works with.

Unless its a work to set up a punk/austin match of course.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> I doubt Ambrose gets anything tbh. Ambrose and Rollins are being getting completely marginalized in favor of Reigns. They won't dare risk making Ambrose or Rollins look interesting in fear of the audience liking them more than Reigns.


I don't wanna spoil anything but ... it's already happening which is what I based this on.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



nogginthenog said:


> I doubt anyone of us will ever know the real reasons behind it all


When Punk isn't under contract with WWE anymore he'll be telling more stories than Cornette


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Well what do you expect when you spent the last 6 months sleep walking through every performance?


Yes, this is true. But what do you get for stealing the show every night and getting a sold out crowd to chant in unison for you? Fuck all, because if you're not HHH's buddy you don't get anything. 

Can't win don't try.

I'm not sticking up for Punk if this report is true. I'm not a Punk fan, but when you see your peer doing something that hasn't been seen in the business for a decade, and someone's buddy who is unfit, old and shit inside the ring and average on the mic get a rumble win and main event of mania, and when everyone on the roster has been busting their asses. You start to think what's the point.

Sleep walk through your matches so you don't get hurt and just keep putting out merchant so you make money. Why not at this stage...


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

 I hope this is a Work
Because CM Punk is one of the best.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Uh oh...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> When Punk isn't under contract with WWE anymore he'll be telling more stories than Cornette


:ti I NEED TO KNOW what happened with Zack Ryder, and how Cena vs Big Johnny was able to ME a PPV.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

All reports from earlier last year had Punk as the Rumble winner, and he lost that to Batista.
Now he could be losing his HHH match to Bryan.

Guy must be really pissed. Batista returning ruined everything for him


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> All reports from earlier last year had Punk as the Rumble winner, and he lost that to Batista.
> Now he could be losing his HHH match to Bryan.
> 
> Guy must be really pissed. Batista returning ruined everything for him


Who and what hasn't Batista and the WWE pissed off?


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

As shit as it is for fans I'm with punk on this. The WWE have fucked a lot up since summer slam and they are continuing to do so. Punks just making a point, just like the fans did on Sunday night. 

However I fully expect to see punk on Monday. If not then the crowd will shit on everything. Punk and Bryan are a big reason for the adult fans to watch. The WWE need to be very careful


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He can come back in 4 years and win the rumble and main event wrestle mania.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

as a person,CM PUNK is one unprofessional son of bitch.you can't deny that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



criipsii said:


> He can come back in 4 years and win the rumble and main event wrestle mania.


That honour only goes to people that leave on good terms. 

The others get self-destruction dvd's and written off of WWE's history books.

Edit: Actually ... nvm. Batista walked on the WWE as well. My bad.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Who and what hasn't Batista and the WWE pissed off?


Batista is the source of this whole problem simple as that, In some way or another he has alot to do with it, Punk had enough and walked.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk really needs to take a break for a few months anyway. He should come back around Wrestlemania or some PPV in smark territory for a massive pop.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The WWE should just make another Main Event.

Stone Cold Steve Austin v. CM Punk.

HHH v. Bryan
Punk v. Austin
Taker v. Lesnar (With Sting Appearance)
Orton v. Batista
Wyatt v. Cena.

That could easily be the best Wrestlemania of all time, even with Orton v. Batista on the card.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



wwffans123 said:


> as a person,CM PUNK is one unprofessional son of bitch.you can't deny that.


Nah, the WWE is unprofessional.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE's drawing power is really getting bad... And losing Punk just highlights it more

Orton - He isn't a run home to watch a PPV headliner.. Let alone Mania.. Just nothing to get excited over.. Decent talent but not a face of the company talent.
Batista - Same.. Minus being a decent talent.. Just sucks
Cena - He still draws but him against anyone headlining a show isn't something most get excited over anymore. He has lost a considerable amount of popularity in the last 6 months even with his target demo of kids and casuals. 
Bryan - Great talent.. Great connect with the fans but he isn't a PPV headliner... Definitely not a WM headliner..
Sheamus - Same as Orton
Lesnar - Doesn't count.. Part timer, barely works. He's in it for paychecks and even he just isn't getting the reactions he once did.

That's your main drawing power in WWE right now.. Only one of them I would even label "compelling". And they've stalled so long on developing the next big stars there is no one lined up. They've spent the better part of the last 5 years with horse blinders on..


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I like how several people have decided they know exactly why Punk has walked. Brilliant.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I really do believe that with a screwjob at EC, Bryan could bring a lot of money at WM, starting like Cena a Revenge Storyline against HHH


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why would Punk main event mania? Yeah is over but he like the 4th most popular face right now: DB,Cena,Batista are more over than him. Dude needs to get a grip on reality. Hes a made superstar in the wwe he is doing just fine where he is at. A match with HHH wouldve been awesome. Its 3 years in the making. Punk goes over, looks strong and sets up a huge feud with Batista down the line.

Dont get me wrong, I see why he could be upset. Rock beats him twice and is a part timer and so does Brock...I get it. At the same time, if your a true pro wrestler you just take it and go.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> That honour only goes to people that leave on good terms.
> 
> The others get self-destruction dvd's and written off of WWE's history books.
> 
> Edit: Actually ... nvm. Batista walked on the WWE as well. My bad.


lol or a "straight to WWE network documentary"

I'm more interested in his first KC interview. I'd love to hear some of the backstage conversations during the summer of Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



OldschoolHero said:


> Why would Punk main event mania? Yeah is over but he like the 4th most popular face right now: DB,Cena,*Batista* are more over than him. Dude needs to get a grip on reality. Hes a made superstar in the wwe he is doing just fine where he is at. A match with HHH wouldve been awesome. Its 3 years in the making. Punk goes over, looks strong and sets up a huge feud with Batista down the line.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see why he could be upset. Rock beats him twice and is a part timer and so does Brock...I get it. At the same time, if your a true pro wrestler you just take it and go.



You're kidding right?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



OldschoolHero said:


> Why would Punk main event mania? Yeah is over but he like *the 4th most popular face right now*: DB,Cena,*Batista* are more over than him. Dude needs to get a grip on reality. Hes a made superstar in the wwe he is doing just fine where he is at. A match with HHH wouldve been awesome. Its 3 years in the making. Punk goes over, looks strong and sets up a huge feud with Batista down the line.


:lmao


----------



## Slam. (Apr 5, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



OldschoolHero said:


> Batista


What bloody show do you watch? He's so far from over it's sad.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow... that's huge. I'll miss him, but he needed this break to be honest. In the end, I just hope he doesn't go out like this.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



OldschoolHero said:


> Why would Punk main event mania? Yeah is over but he like the 4th most popular face right now: DB,Cena,Batista are more over than him. Dude needs to get a grip on reality. Hes a made superstar in the wwe he is doing just fine where he is at. A match with HHH wouldve been awesome. Its 3 years in the making. Punk goes over, looks strong and sets up a huge feud with Batista down the line.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see why he could be upset. Rock beats him twice and is a part timer and so does Brock...I get it. At the same time, if your a true pro wrestler you just take it and go.


Batista is not over at all at the moment, and Cena is more or less equal to Punk these days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Srdjan99 said:


> I really do believe that with a screwjob at EC, Bryan could bring a lot of money at WM, starting like Cena a Revenge Storyline against HHH


Bryan is missing a key element to sell Merch and PPVs.. A actual gimmick.. He's just Bryan that guy who gets buried a lot, has Yes chants and wrestles really well.. Austin was an underdog and held back too but he had the "Stone Cold" anti-authority gimmick to along with it and a mouth to compliment the gimmick.

Bryan is great.. Has an awesome connection with the fans but once you get past him being buried and the Yes chants. There isn't anything there.. He's just a pro wrestler with no gimmick


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> WWE's drawing power is really getting bad... And losing Punk just highlights it more
> 
> Orton - He isn't a run home to watch a PPV headliner.. Let alone Mania.. Just nothing to get excited over.. Decent talent but not a face of the company talent.
> Batista - Same.. Minus being a decent talent.. Just sucks
> ...



Jesus. It's just depressing seeing the lack of real stars reading this. 

Well we were all talking about how the WWE were going to be fucked if they kept using these part-timers and refusing to create new stars and it looks like it finally bit them in the ass. 

They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

...I don't think you people truly understand how much of a gap CM Punk will leave not being on the show, this is the same Punk that had some of the best matches of all time in 2013 against Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, and even John Cena on RAW, this the same CM Punk who is by far and away the best talker on the roster.

The haters will realise this eventually.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

You guys don't even know how disappointed I am with this news. Half of the reason I watch the show just went home.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> ...I don't think you people truly understand how much of a gap CM Punk will leave not being on the show, this is the same Punk that had some of the best matches of all time in 2013 against Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, and even John Cena on RAW, this the same CM Punk who is by far and away the best talker on the roster.
> 
> The haters will realise this eventually.


Unfortunately, he left when his stock was already at an alltime low, so if you're a Punk fan, I believe I have some bad news.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Iwc in full force. Bret Hart whines and complains and people hate him, c.m punk whines and bitches as much if not more then walks out and he's loved. Riddle me that one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LongHessa said:


> Iwc in full force. Bret Hart whines and complains and people hate him, c.m punk whines and bitches as much if not more then walks out and he's loved. Riddle me that one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm a big fan of Bret and his bitter ways. His contract was breached. CM Punk is the one who's breaking his contract here. 

I wonder if they'll have John Cena play the role of Rock and cut a promo on CM Punk as was done against Steve Austin.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Yea, it did look all promising and rosy leading into the Rumble, but looking at it now the WWE have lost a big big star.

The star power isn't what it really seems, and when you have so much invested in a former star like Batista who is honestly being shitted on the future doesn't look bright.

Wrestlemania doesn't look very promising anymore.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fissiks said:


> hopefully the pin the blame on Batista and Batista gets destroyed.


I hope so. Batista is an ass man child, I want to see him rage quit for the lawls.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Independent just ran the story as well:

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ust-weeks-before-wrestlemania-30-9092718.html



> CM Punk, arguably the WWE's biggest star, appears to have retired from the company, reportedly telling bosses he is 'going home', being removed from future wrestling events and thanking fans for their 'support' on Twitter.
> 
> The wrestler has had numerous run-ins with the promotion's chairman Vince McMahon in the past and it seems an undisclosed straw broke the camel's back on Monday night, with F4WOnline.com reporting that Punk – real name Phillip Jack Brooks – announced that he was going home ahead of an edition of weekly show RAW.
> 
> Punk missed this scheduled appearance and also his next at a Smackdown event in Toledo, Ohio the following day, with his name having now been removed *from all future events (bar Elimination Chamber) on the WWE website.*


They also went on to leave themselves open to potentially being wrong about the news. But seriously, Independent's really been giving the WWE some serious heat. They seem to be loving the negativity around the WWE. They went on to add:



> Either way, it has not been a good week for the WWE, with former ambassador and wrestling legend Mick Foley tweeting on Monday that he was 'disgusted' with the company after its most recent pay-per-view, Royal Rumble.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Unfortunately, he left when his stock was already at an alltime low, so if you're a Punk fan, I believe I have some bad news.


Apart from Bryan, everybody's stock was low, what you don't think a motivated CM Punk can outperform Bryan? again review those matches from last year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It's crazy when you look at the promos Punk has done over the past few years. The pipebomb, his promo with Rock last year. His critics like to say it's all dumb shoots but can you really deny what he says is true? About the whole glass ceiling and no one is allowed to break it. How being the best means nothing. It describes Bryan and other superstars perfectly.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



GoToSl33p said:


> I didn't watch religiously, no. But I watched enough to know what was going on.
> 
> You make good points yes, but still like I said his closed Mania, I'm not making it out to be bigger then what it is, but this is the major reason as to why Punk is most likely never gonna be seen in a WWE ring again. Orton got that spot, no one stole it from him, big deal he lost major feuds for a year or 2. He got to close Mania, WWE placed the trust in him.
> 
> They didn't do any of that with Punk.


Punk had a 434-day title reign, feuded with Rock and Lesnar, was given freedom on the mic, is still undefeated against Cena on PPV, won Money in the Bank twice, and beat Shield in a 3-on-1 handicap match. No one else on the roster can say all this, including Orton, Cena and Bryan.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

wtf are they gonna do with Kane now Just as the story was getting interesting


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LongHessa said:


> Iwc in full force. Bret Hart whines and complains and people hate him, c.m punk whines and bitches as much if not more then walks out and he's loved. Riddle me that one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who is this IWC? Haven't seen him/her post in this thread yet. Me and many other posters bave never bashed Bret for "bitching" or "whining". 

This sucks seeing how Punk is one of the guys I like to watch but you can't just walk off like that when under contract, when you have dates where people are expecting to see you or when you're in a feud with a fellow veteran. Bitch move when Austin did it and bitch move by him now. If it's all a work then I guess I got worked, we'll see what is said on the next Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Totaly BS IMO. Why the fuck would he leave so close to WM30 I see this as a work. Dont believe this at all


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

During the Summer of Punk many of the old fans started to watch WWE again. If/When Punk leaves, do you think those fans are gone again.


:vince7 Merchandise sales are going to take step backward


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> Apart from Bryan, everybody's stock was low, what you don't think a motivated CM Punk can outperform Bryan? again review those matches from last year.


Point is. He's almost already been replaced and also replaceable with guys like Ambrose, Rollins, Bray and Reigns on their way up. 

So ... like I said. I have some bad news. Punk's career was on the decline. It's not fair that he didn't get to accomplish all that he should've at his peak ... and it's fine that he walked. 

But it's not going to impact the WWE too much at this point.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Are you kidding me? Of course he's gonna complain about this shit. The Rumble win was likely to be up before the big skinny jean wearing turd that no one even likes came back, then when all signs for him to be put over by the Authority's HHH show, he gets pushed into a probable feud with Kane while Daniel Bryan takes that. No knock on Bryan because he deserves something great as well, this is all a bunch of shit.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> Totaly BS IMO. Why the fuck would he leave so close to WM30 I see this as a work. Dont believe this at all


CM Punk has always been and will always be his own man, when he said he doesn't "tow the company line" he meant it, he doesn't tweet about what the WWE want him to tweet, he doesn't wear what the WWE want him to wear and he sure as hell won't do any event because he has been told he "has to", this is the beauty of the man and why he is so original.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LongHessa said:


> Iwc in full force. Bret Hart whines and complains and people hate him, c.m punk whines and bitches as much if not more then walks out and he's loved. Riddle me that one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bret Hart is a notorious liar though and has been caught making up shit constantly to make him seem like the most humble guy in the world and was never wrong, always willing to put people over, when in reality he was arguably more egotistical than HBK at his worst.. Punk will be the first to tell you he has an ego..


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Punk had a 434-day title reign, feuded with Rock and Lesnar, was given freedom on the mic, is still undefeated against Cena on PPV, won Money in the Bank twice, and beat Shield in a 3-on-1 handicap match. No one else on the roster can say all this, including Orton, Cena and Bryan.


Also had a match with Taker at WM29, had a few WHC reigns, Tag titles, IC and ECW champion. Punk had to step back for one WM main event just for one year so other guy's had a shot. a he complains about it. I think Punk's great but he's been given a lot over the past few years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> During the Summer of Punk many of the old fans started to watch WWE again. If/When Punk leaves, do you think those fans are gone again.
> 
> 
> :vince7 Merchandise sales are going to take step backward


It's possible that the WWE will lose a lot of fans and followers. Might even impact their Network numbers as well. 

But Punk was on the verge of being replaced anyways with Bryan (who has almost the same fanbase) and wrestlers who can put on good matches as well. Their entire focus is now going to be in building up Bryan to take over Punk's spot full-time. 

So far, Vince has survived more #1 guys leaving at or just close to their peaks than any promotion in the world, and Punk was a #2 dropping to #3 ... Yah. I don't see Vince crying over Punk leaving at all.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Absolutely everybody is replaceable. The juggernaut will roll on without Punk.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Respect to him if true. More of their talent needs to do this and let them know the crap they produce isn't acceptable anymore. We need another successful wrestling company. Get enough current talent to TNA, and things may (I stress may) work.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I fully expect him to be back on a raw after chamber


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> It's possible that the WWE will lose a lot of fans and followers. Might even impact their Network numbers as well.
> 
> But Punk was on the verge of being replaced anyways with Bryan (who has almost the same fanbase) and wrestlers who can put on good matches as well.
> 
> So far, Vince has survived more #1 guys leaving than any promotion in the world, and Punk was a #2 dropping to #3 ... Yah. I don't see Vince crying over Punk leaving at all.


Vince should cry, I really believe that the WWE will lose a bunch of fans and followers. As faithful as a fan of Punk's I am, I won't stop admittedly but I know there are out there that will. He's wrestling hurt to be tossed into the midcard spot after having a red hot past 3 years, bullshit.


----------



## xlq38947 (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

a new low by wwe. anything to take the focus off Daniel Bryan


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> It's possible that the WWE will lose a lot of fans and followers. Might even impact their Network numbers as well.
> 
> But Punk was on the verge of being replaced anyways with Bryan (who has almost the same fanbase) and wrestlers who can put on good matches as well.
> 
> So far, Vince has survived more #1 guys leaving at or just close to their peaks than any promotion in the world, and Punk was a #2 dropping to #3 ... Yah. I don't see Vince crying over Punk leaving at all.


Vince has a strong love/hate relationship with Punk, he hates that Punk just can't be a good company man...I believe he even told people that CM Punk is even harder to deal with than mid 90s HBK which says alot. 

But he knows that CM Punk is one of it not his best performers, his best talker and of course as extremely strong merch sales, Vince is a businessman and anything that will hurt his business significantly will hurt him.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> Respect to him if true. More of their talent needs to do this and let them know the crap they produce isn't acceptable anymore. We need another successful wrestling company. Get enough current talent to TNA, and things may (I stress may) work.


Agree with everything, except TNA. You think WWE is booking bad? TNA spent all of last year hyping up the face of their company, to have him win the championship in a walk out contract angle, to actually lose him to contract negotiations. That's bad booking at it's best.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



hardyorton said:


> Also had a match with Taker at WM29, had a few WHC reigns, Tag titles, IC and ECW champion. Punk had to step back for one WM main event just for one year so other guy's had a shot. a he complains about it. I think Punk's great but he's been given a lot over the past few years.


What does it matter what he's been given in the past? His gripe isn't just with his booking, it's how the company is run in general. 

He has every right to be pissed off, the product has the potential to be great, but is utter, utter shite. Worthy wrestlers are forever kept down, and the same crap goes on and on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> as a person,CM PUNK is one unprofessional son of bitch.you can't deny that.


As a company, the WWE is a horrible dictatorship run by sadistic morons


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Is anyone really that shocked by this? In fact over the next 6 months I see alot more wrestlers leaving the company as well.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Damn right bret hart had always whined on all his ppv matches since 1991 not to mention he nearly caused the wwf to go out of business in 1997, personally only benoits killing is worse but lets not forget that outside of that benoit was a much better human being, bret is worse than dynamite, abdullah, snuka, hogan and 90,s hbk (yes the hbk with those dispicable and rotten human being feats yet bret hart at the time was still worse than him, Therapy you just became one ofvthe greatest posters on this board, thank you.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

if this is true wooow did not see this coming


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is true. Im 100% on WWEs and Vinces side. Punk totally unprofessional what he did and did 2 months before WM30. People bought tickets to meet him down in New Orleans. I lose so much respect for Punk if this is true. #FuckYouPunk


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Cm punk whines justifiably hes not a self marking hypocrite whose feats in being a liar and a leader of his own fan club make austins beating of wife almost look bearable (almost)


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Pacmanboi said:


> Agree with everything, except TNA. You think WWE is booking bad? TNA spent all of last year hyping up the face of their company, to have him win the championship in a walk out contract angle, to actually lose him to contract negotiations. That's bad booking at it's best.


They are indeed crap, but I would think they'd draw better writers etc with more relevant talent on board. Doesn't mean it would necessarily fix things, but I give reference to them as they're the only other wrestling company who has tried to take on the WWE in recent times.

Perhaps Punk can run his own company : . I'd definitely tune in. The guy knows what he's talking about when it comes to storylines and wrestling.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



etrbaby said:


> As a company, the WWE is a horrible dictatorship run by sadistic morons
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





> Originally Posted by wwffans123
> as a person,CM PUNK is one unprofessional son of bitch.you can't deny that.


Sure he is, everyone except Cena is. I consider him more professional than Batista and Orton your WM headliners though. Batista flipped off the fucking crowd and mocked the most over face, while the company is trying to push him as their top face. Talk about unfuckingprofessionalism.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Didn't see this coming....CM Punk brought back me to wrestling. If this is true then bye bye WWE


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

*If* this is true, *then* I would assume it's because of nagging injuries. The guy should not have come back after Payback. He just looks like it hurts to move. And since he's been bumped down the card by some sack of shit, can't wrestle, steroidal colossus, it might be time to go home and sleep in his own bed for a month or two before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LordKain said:


> Is anyone really that shocked by this? In fact over the next 6 months I see alot more wrestlers leaving the company as well.


I hope this happens. I really do.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> I hope this happens. I really do.


Don't worry it will. 

You know I can also feel a mutiny about to happen in that company.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> They are indeed crap, but I would think they'd draw better writers etc with more relevant talent on board. Doesn't mean it would fix them though, but they're the only other wrestling company who has tried to take on the WWE in recent times.
> 
> Perhaps Punk can run his own company : . I'd definitely tune in. The guy knows what he's talking about when it comes to storylines and wrestling.


TNA has a lot of potential, I still tune in once in a while and I always read their results if not. They need to advertise better and stay on television who gives a shit if it's Spike at this point. They need some faces to go out and vouch that this is the best wrestling company in the world, familiar faces. They need to make better use of their ratings and have edgier, controversial storylines along with building the stars they have signed to long deals currently. No more centering the show around Dixie or old timers.

Oh I'd tune in alright, two hours of Punk and his visions on wrestling sounds great :cheer


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


How many times is Austin going to have to tell y'all he's not coming back?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


Stone Cold is 50 years old and has been happily retired for 11 years. Accept it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Pacmanboi said:


> Vince should cry, I really believe that the WWE will lose a bunch of fans and followers. As faithful as a fan of Punk's I am, I won't stop admittedly but I know there are out there that will. He's wrestling hurt to be tossed into the midcard spot after having a red hot past 3 years, bullshit.


Oh I agree that Vince should be upset (and probably is stinging a little bit). In october however, I would've said that Punk leaving the WWE would hurt them significantly. At that time they had no clear #3. It was just Cena/Punk and a whole bunch of other guys. 

But right now The Shield and Bryan are in a position of making it really big, and Batista's return (whether success or fail kayfabe-wise) will still bring in numbers for WM and Bryan's success as well as the sheer value of the Network offering will make Punk's exit easier to accept financially. 



Arcturus said:


> Vince has a strong love/hate relationship with Punk, he hates that Punk just can't be a good company man...I believe he even told people that CM Punk is even harder to deal with than mid 90s HBK which says alot.
> 
> But he knows that CM Punk is one of it not his best performers, his best talker and of course as extremely strong merch sales, Vince is a businessman and anything that will hurt his business significantly will hurt him.


But not as much as Austin and Rock leaving. Those two leaving the company lost about 2 million viewers for the WWE and god knows how much in merch ... with Bryan on the verge of becoming a huge draw, Cena already outselliong Punk at least by 10 times, the actual financial pinch isn't going to be significant. 

It may have been as late as October, but not during the RTWM. 

Vince and HHH are probably already cooking up a future DVD to make up for whatever loss he may have caused. It's the WWE ... they don't smart over people leaving anymore. They probably used to in the past, but at this point it's happened so many times that it's just another day at work.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


I'd :mark: so hard for this you don't even know. This has been a vision of mine since he turned heel and lectured everyone about Straight Edge lifestyle.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



etrbaby said:


> As a company, the WWE is a horrible dictatorship run by sadistic morons
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. That company is just one big fucking propaganda machine. 

The roster is stacked at the moment with a ton of talent all the way through it. Vince McMahon is the problem. Not even the writers as it's been said a million times the writers come up with tons of storylines/angles for all the characters and very few ever get used due to Vince not giving a shit about it.

I'm not saying when Triple H is the one with final approval it will be any better, in fact it could be fucking worse. 

WWE should be run like most TV shows are run. They should have a team of trusted writers who get to contribute to various episodes week by week and build stories. It should never be that they are rewriting shows an hour before broadcast, that is fucking ridiculous. No wonder there is never any mid card feuds. They have no fucking time to put any together.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


This isn't a work.. A work happens on TV.. A work just doesn't appear on dirtsheet at 2am on a Wednesday.. You think WWE articulated this master plan of feeding dirtsheets a work in the middle of the night? Works don't happen that way..


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

One of the Most shittiest start of the year ever for WWE. Worst Rumble ever, and now it seems like Punk is gone. And it only get worse, my friends


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Oh I agree that Vince should be upset (and probably is stinging a little bit). In october however, I would've said that Punk leaving the WWE would hurt them significantly. At that time they had no clear #3. It was just Cena/Punk and a whole bunch of other guys.
> 
> But right now The Shield and Bryan are in a position of making it really big, and Batista's return (whether success or fail kayfabe-wise) will still bring in numbers for WM and Bryan's success as well as the sheer value of the Network offering will make Punk's exit easier to accept financially.
> 
> ...


As much as I want to believe the second part for Bryan's sake, they have no plans of making him a top guy. It was so clear how they had him lose clean and snubbed him from a match that they let El fucking Torito participate in. Punk is the last hope for a guy that's universally loved in the WWE Universe and liked backstage to take some of the slack of Cena and they just lost him too. Batista will not draw shit, I know it, I knew it when they announced his return I was hoping they'd stick him in a feud with Lesnar or just away from the fucking title.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> This. That company is just one big fucking propaganda machine.
> 
> The roster is stacked at the moment with a ton of talent all the way through it. Vince McMahon is the problem. Not even the writers as it's been said a million times the writers come up with tons of storylines/angles for all the characters and very few ever get used due to Vince not giving a shit about it.
> 
> ...


Testify my brother. Testify.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LordKain said:


> Is anyone really that shocked by this? In fact over the next 6 months I see alot more wrestlers leaving the company as well.


There is quite a lot of disillusioned performers in the company atm you would think. Ryback, Ziggler and Miz you would think for sure. Not sure on Miz but Ziggler and Ryback have expressed frustration multiple times. 

They both were really over last year at one stage. Now they are jobbing every other week.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> People he is getting for his big match for Austin at WM 30. He isn't retiring and don't forget that wrestling is all a work. Punk vs Austin has been talked about since his pipe bomb moment. WM 30 is going to be stacked.


:lmao

:lmao

:lmao

...

:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> This isn't a work.. A work happens on TV.. A work just doesn't appear on dirtsheet at 2am on a Wednesday.. You think WWE articulated this master plan of feeding dirtsheets a work in the middle of the night? Works don't happen that way..


Kayfabe 2.0 does sort of work this way, though. I mean, what were all those stories about Daniel Bryan getting the #30 slot at the Rumble all of a sudden? And then when it didn't happen, it set up this current chain of events.

I'm of the opinion that this is the way it was meant to go.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

..I like also how people are concluding that Punk's decision to walk away is Wrestling related, did you guys not stop to think there are some personal issues that he needs to address? so judgmental you guys are, god forbid you get shit on for walking away from your shitty jobs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I still think this is a work tho many of you dont.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is about not headlining mania that ship sailed right after they signed Batista. If this is about losing his match against HHH and has to work with Kane then there are 3 options to convince Punk to work at mania;

1. Sign Sting and make it Taker vs Sting then put Punk against Lesnar where he can get his win back. 

2. Convince HBK and make HHH and HBK vs Bryan and Punk.

3. Scratch Cena vs Wyatt and make it Cena vs Taker and then put Punk against Lesnar where he can get his win back. 

3rd option is more likely since i can't see Sting or HBK works at Mania also Heyman can convince Punk to do this.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> CM Punk has always been and will always be his own man, when he said he doesn't "tow the company line" he meant it, he doesn't tweet about what the WWE want him to tweet, he doesn't wear what the WWE want him to wear and he sure as hell won't do any event because he has been told he "has to", this is the beauty of the man and why he is so original.


Yes, but he overstepped his bounds here. WWE tolerated Punk's attitude because he was an asset of the Company. But now that Punk has shown that he'll fuck over their storylines for him by walking out when he isn't happy, then why would WWE rely on him at all for anything? Stone Cold only missed 1 night, and spent the last 10 years apologizing and admitting his mistake, but Punk dosen't seem like the type of guy who would readily admit when he's made a mistake.

It's cute that "Punk's standing up against the WWE's BS" but his walkout will change nothing except negativity affect how WWE portrays his career in the future.

Anyways that's all assuming it's real. If it's a work, then I look forward to Punk/Bryan/HHH.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> Kayfabe 2.0 does sort of work this way, though. I mean, what were all those stories about Daniel Bryan getting the #30 slot at the Rumble all of a sudden? And then when it didn't happen, it set up this current chain of events.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that this is the way it was meant to go.


Are you saying you think this is all just one big work by WWE? I mean, you've watched the shows. You know they're not that fucking clever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think we will see him in time for Wrestlemaina... He's one of the VIP at fan axxcess

Why don't we put the blame on the company for their terrible directions? Ziggler was hot, Ryback was hot and yes the most hated Zack Ryder was hot....all down the shitter cause wwe don't want people getting over on their own. 

See how that works out for DB...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> Are you saying you think this is all just one big work by WWE? I mean, you've watched the shows. You know they're not that fucking clever.


Lol, lots of people were wondering if Punk's 2011 shoot was real for a bit. If Punk has any level of Creative control for his character, then he could've orcastrated this work.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> ..I like also how people are concluding that Punk's decision to walk away is Wrestling related, did you guys not stop to think there are some personal issues that he needs to address? so judgmental you guys are, god forbid you get shit on for walking away from your shitty jobs.


exactly. And I dont think Punk would be stupid enough to walk away 2 months before WM fricken 30


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I would not be shocked if it was due to what happened at the Rumble.. Along with Batista's deal of winning the Rumble and getting to main event Mania. With all thats happening Bryan still getting treated poorly (it seems every month now they decide to randomly use him correctly to try and save themselves) it shows Punk has no chance.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



corporation2.0 said:


> Punk had a 434-day title reign, feuded with Rock and Lesnar, was given freedom on the mic, is still undefeated against Cena on PPV, won Money in the Bank twice, and beat Shield in a 3-on-1 handicap match. No one else on the roster can say all this, including Orton, Cena and Bryan.


Yea, Bryan will achieve more then Punk eventually I reckon. Cena doesn't need to cause Cena is Cena, 14 title reigns, face of the company for 10 years, headlined what 4 or 5 Manias? And I've already explained about Orton.

Punk has created a huge legacy for himself IMO, someone who was struggling in this business 3-4 years ago is now someone who has a huge list of accomplishments, I'm just upset for him obviously cause he is a large part of why I tune in every week because he won't get that final thing on his resume that most legends/greats have. That's all.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

:lmao

The internet thinks all WWE is concerned about is working us non-stop. It's embarrassing really.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> Kayfabe 2.0 does sort of work this way, though. I mean, what were all those stories about Daniel Bryan getting the #30 slot at the Rumble all of a sudden? And then when it didn't happen, it set up this current chain of events.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that this is the way it was meant to go.


Iirc there wasnt any stories about Daniel Bryan being number 30 it was just a lot of people betting money on him


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> Are you saying you think this is all just one big work by WWE? I mean, you've watched the shows. You know they're not that fucking clever.


Works also don't involve ripping one of your biggest stars off all live events either ....


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe Punk is just...tired? We won't know the real reason until he comes out and says it. 

I think it's a mix of being burnt out, age, injuries, contract, and no direction whatsoever.

Or maybe it's personal. I can't judge him, but we will find a way too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> Are you saying you think this is all just one big work by WWE? I mean, you've watched the shows. You know they're not that fucking clever.


I'm not saying, one way or another. I don't even know this story to be true. Meltzer gets it wrong as often as he gets it right. 

1. *If *the report story about the schedule is true, *then *I assume it's because Punk hurts all the time and needs a minute to come back and have a real slobberknocker at Wrestlemania. 

2. I think WWE could not resist the opportunity to offer Meltzer a 'worked leak' to further fan the flames of Anti-Hunter sentiment. They have done this in the past.

3. I do believe there are people that clever in the WWE office. Failing that, I believe PUNK is as clever as to frame his heal-up hiatus as a 'lost his smile' moment, so when he comes back people are even more excited.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Works also don't involve ripping one of your biggest stars off all live events either ....


Or scheduling them, advertising them, and then removing them. 

Everytime that has happened has legit meant the guy has quit. Was just reading about Batista leaving and that's what happened there as well. He was gone, and then poof so was his entire schedule.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> How many times is Austin going to have to tell y'all he's not coming back?


They all say they're not coming back. How many times has a wrestler said they aren't coming back and they do? Austin said he can do one more match and obviously Austin would never come back full time, but to wrestle at WM 30 is a big deal. Austin is a smart man he knows when to say what. Punk "walking out" brings no attention to the point I am making and that's exactly how it's suppose to work. Steve Austin will be a part of the WWE Network launch. His podcast may likely be aired via the WWE network as opposed to what he has now. More people, more money and I know Steve likes money. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Austin calls Punk out sometime before Mania for walking out on the company via twitter real soon.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



sesshomaru said:


> Lol, lots of people were wondering if Punk's 2011 shoot was real for a bit. If Punk has any level of Creative control for his character, then he could've orcastrated this work.


Meh, I just don't see it. Vince allowing Punk to sit at home while everyone else is on the road trying to build up WM? No chance. 

It doesn't really serve any purpose either in Punk's storyline to have all that build-up with Kane and then for nothing to come of it. Yea, I'd say there is 0 chance it's some kind of work.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fuck. Absolutely fucking god awful. Best guy on the roster, as an overall package. Amazing on the mic in his prime. Great in ring psychology. Absolutely great when he is "trying", more so when he is a heel.



> In the past, Punk had been very vocal about "part-time" wrestlers returning to WWE and getting pushed ahead of guys who are there on a nightly basis, and that may be a reason for him being upset.


At least he would be doing it for a good cause. WWE booking fucking knobs like Batista over those who not only deserve more but those who are cared about much more by the fans, like Daniel Bryan. 

But if the reports are true, that he just left after being left out of the Raw schedule, than he does have a shitty attitude. No debating that. I am sure, however, that WWE could have found a way to include him instead of having filler matches on there like Kingston VS ADR, despite how decent they may have been. But I do believe he is overreacting.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Happenstan said:


> Vince gave in one time to Jeff Jarrett. Jarrett had to start TNA just to once again get a wrestling gig outside of a high school gym...and Vince STILL is pissed about that. The whole thing was over extra money for 1 night's work. WWE won't be caving in here for Punk or Cena or anyone else. Bank on that.


Jarrett was Intercontinental Champion at the time, so Vince's hands were tied. He ultimately got the last laugh when he had Jarrett lay down for Chyna.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I would kill to see what the WWE would do if both Cena and Bryan followed Punk's lead and left the company too.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> I'm not saying, one way or another. I don't even know this story to be true. Meltzer gets it wrong as often as he gets it right.
> 
> 1. *If *the report story about the schedule is true, *then *I assume it's because Punk hurts all the time and needs a minute to come back and have a real slobberknocker at Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


I agree he could be injured or just burned out (most likely scenario) and they could now work it into an angle with the coverage it's getting. Think it's highly unlikely it was devised this way though.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The company has hit a new low. What a joke


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope he makes some kind of statement so we can know what really happened. People automatically assume it's because of his booking that he left but it could be alot of factors. Some we don't even realize.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Batista walks alone. Punk walks out.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

thank god hes gone.

Hes a whiny little bitch. He acts like hes 15 when the man is in his mid 30s.

He cant draw flies to a dump


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista walks alone. Punk walks out.


..You're talking like 2010 never happened..


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> I hope he makes some kind of statement so we can know what really happened. People automatically assume it's because of his booking that he left but it could be alot of factors. Some we don't even realize.


I very much look forward to his shoot should there be one. Been wanting to hear what he really thinks for a very long time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Amuroray said:


> thank god hes gone.
> 
> Hes a whiny little bitch. He acts like hes 15 when the man is in his mid 30s.
> 
> He cant draw flies to a dump


Drew you to this thread


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

As much as I love Punk and will miss him on TV.. I hope he stays out just to watch the damage control WWE does.. 

_X-Pac Heat_ will now be re-named _Batista Heat_.. Dude is going to end up being the most hated guy on the roster in ages..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> I very much look forward to his shoot should there be one. Been wanting to hear what he really thinks for a very long time.


Who is to say it will be a shoot? he could have some personal problems/issues he needs to address, it's well known that he has been having some serious problems with his mother, that could really be weighing him down, not everything has to be wrestling related.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> _X-Pac Heat_ will now be re-named _Batista Heat_.. Dude is going to end up being the most hated guy on the roster in ages..


You'd almost think they planned it this way. . .


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So how does he get away with breaking a legal. Contract?


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Holy shit that's some gud news but he should've left months ago.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> Who is to say it will be a shoot? he could have some personal problems/issues he needs to address, it's well known that he has been having some serious problems with his mother, that could really be weighing him down, not everything has to be wrestling related.


Not to mention the guy is really private when it comes to his family and personal life.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



thaimasker said:


> So how does he get away with breaking a legal. Contract?


By not pissing away his fortune like most wrestlers do..


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Really punk? Wow. Very unprofessional.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

How ironic. The smart fans demand Bryan, WWE flips the script to make them happy, and as a result, their other favorite is shoved to the side and walks out like a little bitch. I love it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Always felt that he returned way too early last year. Just imagine if he would have gone for almost one year, at Royal rumble 2014, and then go to Wrestlemania to fight Lesnar or Batista, or even Orton


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



thaimasker said:


> So how does he get away with breaking a legal. Contract?


I think Vince punishes guys like that by suspensions or fines first or something. Maybe he thought it was worth getting suspended or fined for while he decided what he really wanted to do?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i love him but he's a bit imature, back to 2011 when he was in the midcard he did the same thing.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> Who is to say it will be a shoot? he could have some personal problems/issues he needs to address, it's well known that he has been having some serious problems with his mother, that could really be weighing him down, not everything has to be wrestling related.


He's been quite obviously frustrated with the company in recent interviews. There may be other problems too, but apart of the reason he's walked (if he actually has) will be because of the WWE. No doubt.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



thaimasker said:


> So how does he get away with breaking a legal. Contract?


These contracts are not handcuffs, Vince & the wrestlers are not stupid, it can be broken on compassionate grounds or if a wrestler is suffering with personal issues, the small print is there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Not to mention the guy is really private when it comes to his family and personal life.


I thought he hated his own family and was practically raised by his neighbors ... or is that just the version they told in his DVD?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i am sad and happy at the same time

sad because punk is my fav. superstar and one of wwe's best workers and stole the show at mania two years in a row

but happy because imo this help bryan to go face triple h at mania instead of sheamus


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is bullshit! hope this is a work


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a douche so this it's the reason after Lesnar the guy started to wrestle like a bum?, I'm a fan but the guy should of had the fucking balls to not bitch like a 15 yo, look at ADR bunch of shitty booking compared with Punk and Orton and the guy always puts a clinic on the ring, hope this isn't true this made me lose any respect I had for Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I thought he hated his own family and was practically raised by his neighbors ... or is that just the version they told in his DVD?


He does, but his mother has been trying to get to him recently that he slapped a 2 year restraining order on her, his own mother!

that is tragic no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I thought he hated his own family and was practically raised by his neighbors ... or is that just the version they told in his DVD?


TMZ reported that his biological mother was suing him and slagging him off in the press for not supporting them financially or something.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> I'm not saying, one way or another. I don't even know this story to be true. Meltzer gets it wrong as often as he gets it right.
> 
> 1. *If *the report story about the schedule is true, *then *I assume it's because Punk hurts all the time and needs a minute to come back and have a real slobberknocker at Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Damn, you have to be one of the worst posters here. Between thinking this is a work, KENTA going to WWE to become a guest trainer (fpalm), saying Melter is wrong as often as he is right, WWE feeding fake stories to Meltzer and him falling for it...

Jesus fucking Christ...

Don't you thnk WWE has more important things to worry about? How many of these "works" has WWE done in the last few years? *ZERO* If they had a history of doing shit like this then it would be acceptable to believe these dumbass theories but for fuck's sake, their storytelling has more holes than a strainer and now, all of a sudden, they're all constantly working everything and everybody and thinking 4 steps ahead of everyone.

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I thought he hated his own family and was practically raised by his neighbors ... or is that just the version they told in his DVD?


All he talked about was his dad being an Alchy and his brother being a douche. His DVD and that one angle with Jericho were really the only times his family was brought out to everyone. And also that one story that tmz picked up where he got restraining order against his mother or something.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Why are you assuming all this? And not one person has said any of this shit you just posted.
> 
> Stop and think. We're waiting for the full story to come out. Jesus Christ.


Yeah because i'm the first and only person after 63 pages of this thread to speculate on what might happen, that's the point in the thread you f*ck-tard.

If we cannot specualte on a WRESTLING forum what would you suggest we do?

Numbskull. :flip

ANother uber Punk fans taking a hissy fit lol it really is hilarious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> TMZ reported that his biological mother was suing him and slagging him off in the press for not supporting them financially or something.


Yup.. 

http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/26/cm-punk-wwe-restraining-order-mother-court/


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This may sound unrelated, but now is the time to bring up Sami Zayn or debut a big name next Raw. I think Sami Zayn will have success much similar to Bryan. Bryan has the "yes" chant and eventually Zayn will get "Ole". Not a single person on here can say that fans won't start chanting "Ole" for Zayn after a year, or less in the WWE. Not a single person can say that they give two shits about Los Matadores either. Zayn has "it" and when one name goes down someone else should be called up. Sami is that guy.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not really bothered, he's been terrible since Summerslam and Bryan-HHH makes much more sense.

Will wait and see if he has a legitimate reason for walking out or if he's thrown his toys out the pram because he isn't getting what he wants. Bit of both probably.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well damn I shouldn't be surprised but still.....

To be honest as much of a Punk fan I've been over the years, I've really started to care less and less about him over the last few months. Maybe this is for the best, gives me a chance to miss him because for now I won't which is something I didn't think I'd say.

This is of course if this is all true.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Sweet, HHH vs Bryan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



napalmdestruction said:


> Grow the fuck up.


Beg pardon for having a dissenting opinion. But each of my suppositions has been based in some kind of previous precedent. I know you're all in your feelings about something, but really. Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

For now this is just a rumour. Why are people losing their shit already? :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fuck CM Punk if this is true.

Fucking spoiled brat.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is true: Im a big Punk fan, but it was pretty clear that he was unmotivated and not working at the highest level. Still, this isnt the way to do things, he should have waited for his contract to end. What a way of destroying a good career for some low months.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I so hope he comes back for a swan song at Payback (in chi town) then has a lengthy break, comes back motivated and wins the title 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> This may sound unrelated, but now is the time to bring up Sami Zayn or debut a big name next Raw. I think Sami Zayn will have success much similar to Bryan. Bryan has the "yes" chant and eventually Zayn will get "Ole". Not a single person on here can say that fans won't start chanting "Ole" for Zayn after a year, or less in the WWE. Not a single person can say that they give two shits about Los Matadores either. Zayn has "it" and when one name goes down someone else should be called up. Sami is that guy.


They usually start bringing up guys the night after WM and foward. I really hope they bring Sami up. I feel he's been ready for a long time, I just hope they don't strip his move set when he finally gets the call.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ryan193 said:


> Not really bothered, he's been terrible since Summerslam and Bryan-HHH makes much more sense.
> 
> Will wait and see if he has a legitimate reason for walking out or if he's thrown his toys out the pram because he isn't getting what he wants. Bit of both probably.


He has not been terrible since SummerSlam. He has definitely not been at his best, but he has been involved in a few decent matches, and an entertaining promo or two.

It is indeed awful how low he had sunk as of recent, though. Definitely not the best he can produce. I was hoping he would return to the Main Event and regain his top form. However, this report suggests otherwise.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

who really can talk shit about of Punk in this situation. This is a about WWE and their empty promises


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Im so fucking pissed off. Punk just got fucked over if they cancelled his Punk/HHH plans at the last minute.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well that's disappointing, there goes one of the people who kept me somewhat interested in watching. Which even he's struggled to do for me lately tbf.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

..As sad as this story is though, I'll mark my ass off if HHH & Steph are in the ring the RAW night after EC and out of nowhere CM Punk's music hits and he get's right in HHH's face and delivers the most epic of 20 minute pipe bombs.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I still believe it's part a work. He may not sign a new contract, but there's no way Punk is missing WM.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I read it on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Oh LMAO what an attention seeking bitch.

Oh wah, wah, they didn't push me during WM season.

Good riddens, maybe I'll tune in now for a change.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JAROTO said:


> I still believe it's part a work. He may not sign a new contract, but there's no way Punk is missing WM.


Exactly and especially not WM 30. Punk is going to be facing Austin. Mark my words. Keep your eyes peeled, and ears to the open. I bet Austin will start talking shit on Punk for all of this. Austin will claim that Punk has beaten everyone not named The Undertaker and that he is looking for that one match that proves he is the "Best in the World". Have you seen Austin lately? He said himself he is in the best physical shape he has ever been in his life. If guys like Thesz, Flair, or Sheik can go as long as they did Austin can come back for one more match vs "The Best In the World".


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



doinktheclowns said:


> I read it on the internet so it must be true.


The Independent usually doesn't post rumours until they feel there's a really strong reason for it.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Im so fucking pissed off. Punk just got fucked over if they cancelled his Punk/HHH plans at the last minute.


Last minute even though it hadnt been announced and the event is over two months away.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Part of this is just depressing as hell. Whether you want to argue about it or not--Bryan and Cesaro in the main event at the EC for the WWE title along with Ambrose and Rollins being a part of the hottest stable of the last 10 years is a direct result of that infamous pipebomb, IMO. CM Punk's influence goes a long way. If he is truly gone, it's a dark day for the WWE but his legacy is undeniable.

Me, I'm trying to figure out if he up and left AJ on the road as well. There's no way he's going to leave his girlfriend alone in a heavily male dominated locker room (especially with Batista lurking around, even if he is Punk's friend). He has to come back after a bit otherwise I figure she will get lonely and probably seek out the Animal.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk leaving is what's best for him so I'm not sad. Dude needs a long break from wrestling. They brought him back too early last year when he got his much needed break, and then worked him just as hard right away. He needs 6 months to a year off to recharge and figure out if he actually wants to wrestle again. He sure hasn't seemed like he's given even half a shit since Summerslam. Kind of understandable with the Ryback/Axel shit and general meandering he's been given since then, but still. It's been a bummer seeing him come out and not give a shit at all.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Asenath said:


> Beg pardon for having a dissenting opinion. But each of my suppositions has been based in some kind of previous president. I know you're all in your feelings about something, but really. Lighten up, Francis.


You lose 10 points for incorrect word choice (should be "precedent"), but you gain 8973457893475 points for the Stripes reference. Rep for you, good sir.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> You lose 10 points for incorrect word choice (should be "precedent"), but you gain 8973457893475 points for the Stripes reference. Rep for you, good sir.


DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is feverishly reading every dirtsheet and news report on this right now because it was a desperate act of attention seeking from a prima donna vanilla midget.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So...he pulled a "Steve Austin" after all.


He's been getting completly overshadowed by Bryan and he's probably looking for some attention.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> Have you seen Austin lately? He said himself he is in the best physical shape he has ever been in his life. If guys like Thesz, Flair, or Sheik can go as long as they did Austin can come back for one more match vs "The Best In the World".


While I agree that Austin's certainly not too old to have another match, none of the guys you mentioned had the major neck surgery that Austin did. Sure, Flair broke his back in that plane accident, but he's been hailed as basically a miracle of modern medicine. Neck surgery is no joke - there's a reason we're not going to see Edge at WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Read Bleacher Report, they have news about this also


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



roadkill_ said:


> Punk is feverishly reading every dirtsheet and news report on this right now because it was a desperate act of attention seeking from a prima donna vanilla midget.


So he'd kill a Wrestlemania match worth millions for the sake of attention?

nice logic there genius.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> Exactly and especially not WM 30. Punk is going to be facing Austin. Mark my words. Keep your eyes peeled, and ears to the open. I bet Austin will start talking shit on Punk for all of this. Austin will claim that Punk has beaten everyone not named The Undertaker and that he is looking for that one match that proves he is the "Best in the World". Have you seen Austin lately? He said himself he is in the best physical shape he has ever been in his life. If guys like Thesz, Flair, or Sheik can go as long as they did Austin can come back for one more match vs "The Best In the World".


fpalm Fuck me some people are off their nut.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Super mega push to reigns coming.

THE FUTURE IS HERE!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a chance that the reports blown this up way more than it seems to be, especially about the part about him refusing to lose to Cesaro, and that the whole thing isn't true due to it being a dirtsheet report, but I fear that this is most likely true.

It's funny how many on here wanted Punk to take a break, and now that he leaves, he's getting called a whiny bitch. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Really sure this is a work now.

Guys, I'm not saying I am for SURE, but all of you are jumping to conclusions.
Let it play out over a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Man, I love Punk but the constant complaining has become too much. I say this, go ahead and leave. WWE will still continue without you. It didn't go bankrupt when a mass exodus of stars bolted to WCW in the early 1990s. Hogan and Savage didn't kill it leaving. Rock and Austin left at the same time. Foley? HBK? Hart? So why would Punk cause a significant loss in fans?

In all likely hood, I wouldn't be surprised if it were a work.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I have to admit. The overreaction around the net is pretty funny, especially on tumblr.

I'm still not convinced he's done for good.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcade said:


> There's a chance that the reports blown this up way more than it seems to be, especially about the part about him refusing to lose to Cesaro, but I fear that this is most likely true.
> 
> It's funny how many on here wanted Punk to take a break, and now that he leaves, he's getting called a whiny bitch. :lmao


Only people desperate for attention and/or idiots would call him whiny if he left. 

It doesn't take a genius to see how shit the WWE is being run. I repeat, massive respect to him if he's left out of frustration with the company.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk noooooooooooo


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So upsetting if this is true to see Punk leave. Imagine if AJ Lee follows her boyfriend out the door too :O


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The Road to Wrestlemania has started, and Punk hasn't got a clue what their plans for him at 'Mania are.

Damn right he packed his shit and went home. This here situation is the exact replica of what made him do his now beyond infamous 'pipebomb'-promo, 3 years ago.



> And yet no matter how many times I prove it, I’m not on your lovely little collector cups. I’m not on the cover of the program. I’m barely promoted. I don't get to be in movies. I’m certainly not on any crappy show on the USA Network. I’m not on the poster of WrestleMania. I’m not on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m not on Conan O’Brian. I’m not on Jimmy Fallon. _But the fact of the matter is, I should be._
> 
> This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that _Dwayne is in the main event at WrestleMania next year and I’m not makes me sick!_


If we loosely bring these 2 quotes to 2014:
1. Punk has no Wrestlemania match/buildup yet, a mere 2 months away. (Last years was sad as well)
2. Batista hasn't been seen or heard from, in the WWE, in 4 years, comes back, wins the Rumble & goes on to main event WM for the title. Batista. The true definition of a B-player. 
Meanwhile Punk has been here for ~9 years straight? And has yet to have his Wrestlemania main event. (Yes he held the title for over 400 days. 150-200 of which were to keep it warm for The Rock.)


3 years ago, he 'shocked' the WWE by saying what he said, because it needed to be said, because something had to be done, something had to change.
And then the doofus son-in-law took over, and everything remained even more of the same.

Punk has every right to walk out, and for his sake, I hope he included a get-out-from-under-my-contract-early-if-fucked-with-clause, when he re-signed 3 years ago.


_"Vince McMahon is going to make money despite himself. He’s a millionaire who should be a billionaire."_


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is getting surreal. This is getting eerily similar to WCW. Now, obviously they aren't in trouble business wise and the departure of Punk will have a small effect on that, but the morale has to be the same. If Batista's reported contract is true, he's no better than Hogan or Nash who had those guaranteed deals. Pushing down the stars that fans WANT to see and chant for every week on television in favor of bringing back a 45 year old former champion who was on a 4 year hiatus and more than half the audience didn't care to see anymore to win the Rumble and fight for the championship at Mania? Keeping an entertaining team like The Uso's around in favor of Road Dogg and Billy Gunn, who before their two recent mini runs haven't been relevant in WWE as the Outlaws in almost 13 full years? 

The absolute worst part of it is this. With Punk leaving, Bryan fans hijacking shows, and whatever else is coming down this Road to WM, this has Triple H ALL over it. None of this could've been Vince.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Really sad to hear this. Been a fan of Punk since I first saw him in WWECW. He could've been 10x bigger than even Bryan is right now if his 2011 feud with Nash and Trips had been handled properly. 

It hurts going back and watching MITB 2011 and then seeing the lukewarm reaction he gets these days


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> Only people desperate for attention and/or idiots would call him whiny if he left.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to see how shit the WWE is being run. *I repeat, massive respect to him if he's left out of frustration with the company.*


He took his ball and went home. He's an attention seeking child who couldn't draw.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



roadkill_ said:


> He took his ball and went home. He's an attention seeking child who couldn't draw.


spot on.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Big Wiggle said:


> Only people desperate for attention and/or idiots would call him whiny if he left.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to see how shit the WWE is being run. I repeat, massive respect to him if he's left out of frustration with the company.


I will respect him more if he really does turn his back on the WWE and shoots them to high heaven. Of course it would be less than a scratch on their thick hide, but Punk's stories will continue to be heard/read for decades. 

I really hope he writes a book and releases his own documentary to make sure his side of the story really gets out. I'd be one of the first in line for either.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



truk83 said:


> Exactly and especially not WM 30. Punk is going to be facing Austin. Mark my words. Keep your eyes peeled, and ears to the open. I bet Austin will start talking shit on Punk for all of this. Austin will claim that Punk has beaten everyone not named The Undertaker and that he is looking for that one match that proves he is the "Best in the World". Have you seen Austin lately? He said himself he is in the best physical shape he has ever been in his life. If guys like Thesz, Flair, or Sheik can go as long as they did Austin can come back for one more match vs "The Best In the World".


I'm going to put this post in my sig so you learn the error of your ways.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why is this being reported now that he has definitely quit? Bleacher Report's main headline is 'CM Punk Quits WWE'. All i can see is the same stuff that was around earlier about him going home from Raw and the being taken off live events.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He'll be back


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

wow. just wow. Knew he wasn't happy but wasn't expecting this to happen


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> Why is this being reported now that he has definitely quit? Bleacher Report's main headline is 'CM Punk Quits WWE'. All i can see is the same stuff that was around earlier about him going home from Raw and the being taken off live events.


Using "quit" instead of "went home" is better click bait


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not surprised to hear the news, but doesn't make it any less depressing. 

Punk has been one of the few guys that's delivered consistently good feuds and segments in the last two years, even if they didn't quite match the Summer of Punk stuff in '11. People hating on his inability to draw/have a good title reign are delusional and looking for arguments.

90% of the roster can't draw anywhere near Punk's level, but I still enjoy watching them (Cesaro, Ziggler, Christian, Henry etc). If this is really the end of Punk's time in WWE that's a massive void to fill...it'll be interesting to see if there's any drop off in terms of viewers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So 400 day championship titles are not enough. What a whiner.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Batista has officially ruined the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JimCornette said:


> Batista has officially ruined the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania.


:lmao

Funny.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Marrakesh said:


> Why is this being reported now that he has definitely quit? Bleacher Report's main headline is 'CM Punk Quits WWE'. All i can see is the same stuff that was around earlier about him going home from Raw and the being taken off live events.


Well, almost everyone has sent out their own feelers and are getting "just rumours" at this point as well. 

Maybe they're trying to reach him and work something out. News just broke a few hours ago people. It's not going to be confirmed within such a short span especially when it was the middle of the night. Jeez. 

But at this point, even though they're still "rumours" they're all alluding to the fact that something major has indeed transpired with Punk walking being the most widely assumed one. 

Why would they let bad press effect them? A single day surrounding the certainty of a star during RTWM = sales and it doesn't make sense for them not to quell the rumours by ensuring people that he's still around and just taking a break. 

He wasn't at Smackdown taping either and there's a surprise there as well ... But I don't wanna spoil anything.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Some reports say he's gone because he not main eventing WM and he doesn't like where the company is going.

Other reports say he only off for a few weeks to rest up his injuries. 

Fuckin dirt sheets. Even Meltzer's not giving us any real answers


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Some reports say he's gone because he not main eventing WM and he doesn't like where the company is going.
> 
> Other reports say he only off for a few weeks to rest up his injuries.
> 
> Fuckin dirt sheets. Even Meltzer's not giving us any real answers


If he leaves because he's not main eventing WM, let him leave. He just had a 400 day title reign, and faced Undertaker.

We don't need any of his bullshit whining, even going over HHH won't be enough for him?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> So 400 day championship titles are not enough. What a whiner.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, almost everyone has sent out their own feelers and are getting "just rumours" at this point as well.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to reach him and work something out. News just broke a few hours ago people. It's not going to be confirmed within such a short span especially when it was the middle of the night. Jeez.
> 
> ...


This. It's the same way I'm treating the Sting rumors. Not going to believe shit until they or he confirm it. I must be one of the very few who are calm about this.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He got a 400+ day title reign and still feels he is always hard done by, try being a talented midcarder who gets held back when they should be going places, Punk.

Until an official statement is made that he's left the E, I'll take nothing for gospel.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Who really cares about Punk? Sure, for awhile he was hot. I think once he got the championship it was the beginning of the end of his interest in wrestling. Even during his reign as champion his matches started to drop off in quality, now they are just abysmal. He's looking more and more like the guy in the local corner bar who wants to fight everyone but, when he gets his ass kicked, whines about how he wasn't ready or some other nonsense.

Good riddance to him unless he can learn to care about his profession again. 

Punk is just an actor with some physical ability, at this stage I'm willing to bet that Tom Cruise (who does all his own movie stunts) could probably put on a better and more believable match than Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a shame.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Yeah the funny thing is:

Punk entrance: Crickets.

Danial Bryan entrance: Nuclear pops.

Yet Bryan is the one who gets buried, and he stays.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> So 400 day championship titles are not enough. What a whiner.


I agree that this is not the way to do things, but that they gave him a long reign doesnt mean he has to be happy with whatever shit they plan for him from that moment. He's been booked like shit and has the right to be pissed. Although leaving like that is too much, I agree.

Anyway, these are only rumors yet, we dont know the reason why he left, and you can see some haters in this thread talking out of their asses already. It'll be very fun if everything is a work :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



roadkill_ said:


> Yeah the funny thing is:
> 
> *Punk entrance: Crickets.*
> 
> ...


LOL yeah sure buddy


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Though Punk would never admit it, he's never been on the level Bryan has been for the last year. It took a world title match in his hometown on pay per view to get a reaction similar to what Bryan gets on a random episode of Raw in Dayton when he's wrestling Fandango or some such shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I will agree that Punk is overreacting, however that doesn't make this any less annoying. Doesn't chage that much, though, since I was already planning to take a break from the product. 



JimCornette said:


> Batista has officially ruined the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania.





BrothersofD3struct said:


> :lmao
> 
> Funny.


Rather true than funny. 



roadkill_ said:


> He took his ball and went home. He's an attention seeking child who couldn't draw.


Get off Punk's nutsack. You are obsessed with him.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



roadkill_ said:


> Yeah the funny thing is:
> 
> Punk entrance: Crickets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MaybeLock said:


> I agree that this is not the way to do things, but that they gave him a long reign doesnt mean he has to be happy with whatever shit they plan for him from that moment. He's been booked like shit and has the right to be pissed. Although leaving like that is too much, I agree.
> 
> Anyway, these are only rumors yet, we dont know the reason why he left, and you can see some haters in this thread talking out of their asses already. It'll be very fun if everything is a work :lmao


If we're saying that Punk has been booked like shit (booked against The Shield, NAO, etc), we are severely devaluing the Shield. The Shield are supposed to be heavily pushed since they are new talents. Hell even Cena, Bryan, and the Undertaker were facing these guys. Thought that pushing new talent is something everything wants, but apparently Punk is special and needs a barrier.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> If he leaves because he's not main eventing WM, let him leave. He just had a 400 day title reign, and faced Undertaker.
> 
> We don't need any of his bullshit whining, even going over HHH won't be enough for him?


I think it will be more to do with someone coming back after doing nothing but bad mouth the product like Batista did to instantly maineventing WM.

It is hard to say who is in the wrong since Punk has been terrible lately with having no enthusiasm and simply whining a lot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Though Punk would never admit it, he's never been on the level Bryan has been for the last year. It took a world title match in his hometown on pay per view to get a reaction similar to what Bryan gets on a random episode of Raw in Dayton when he's wrestling Fandango or some such shit.


Well, tbf, the reaction he got at MITB '11 is still above any reaction Bryan has gotten in the WWE. However, Bryan is significantly more over than Punk ATM. 

It's just that that PPV's atmosphere was one of a kind.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RhodesForWHC said:


> I will agree that Punk is overreacting, however that doesn't make this any less annoying. Doesn't chage that much, though, since I was already planning to take a break from the product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More as if Batista is drawing old WWE fans for WM.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> If he leaves because he's not main eventing WM, let him leave. *He just had a 400 day title reign, and faced Undertaker.
> *
> We don't need any of his bullshit whining, even going over HHH won't be enough for him?


Let's look a little closer at this shall we.

What would have made more impact? 
a. CM Punk has held the title for over 430 days, the longest reingning mondern-day champion, as he faces The Rock tonight. Can this once great superstar relive his dream of becoming the WWE Champion? If he really wants it, he will have to go through C.M. Punk, whose tenacity and resourcefulness have given him over 12 subsequent succesful title defenses.

or

b. CM Punk has held the title for 4 months now, since winning it at Summerslam, in a hellacious match against Alberto Del Rio. Tonight, CM Punk goes one on one with The Great One, who's been quoted as to saying that his one current goal in life is reclaiming the championship he once held.


CM Punk didn't choose to be champion. Creative/Vince chose CM Punk to be champion, because they needed the best all-round heel they had. They needed someone who would be able to go toe-to-toe with The Rock, in and out-side of the ring and to build up the championship match( and subsequent Rock victory at RR.)
Rock beating the longest-reigning champion in the modern era is a lot more marketable than Rock beating some heel champ.

Also: This made Cena beating Rock at WM29 'more of a big deal'


The build-up with The Undertaker was just plain sad and depressing. Had Paul Bearer not passed away during the months before WM29, they would have had 0 storyline for Punk to face Undertaker.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

When I started watching again 3 years ago after a seven year break, (of sorts) Punk was one of 3 or 4 who kept my interest long enough for me to continue watching. I hope it's a work, but I'm strongly suspecting it isn't. He really seemed to want to headline Wrestlemania too, and I would have loved to see that happen.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Given he likely was going to quit once his contract was up, I assume the plan was to job him out at WM to HHH - so why stick around for that? And given all the old timers they're bringing back, he's actually doing the boys a favor in giving them an open spot on the card.

Batista, Billy Gunn, Warrior all buried the hell out of the wwe for years, and all are brought back with huge pushes or HOF main draws. Vince only respects wrestlers who leave and tell him he sucks I guess. HHH only pushes his buddies.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good on Punk tbqh. He doesn't need the company. He was smart and saved his money. If the comany wants fucking Batista main eventing WM, then he has to right to flip them off and go home.
Locker room morale must be at an all-time low. 

Vince fucked up with Batista's contract


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Well, tbf, the reaction he got at MITB '11 is still above any reaction Bryan has gotten in the WWE. However, Bryan is significantly more over than Punk ATM.
> 
> It's just that that PPV's atmosphere was one of a kind.


Agreed. That's why I said "similar". The reaction to Punk's entrance at MITB 11 is one of the biggest reactions in wrestling history. But, other than that, Punk has NEVER been nearly as over on a week-to-week basis as Bryan has been for the last year or so.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> More as if Batista is drawing old WWE fans for WM.


Drawing a few fans back while putting off tons of current fans. Just listen to fan reactions. Even the non-smarks were booing him on Raw. Very few fans want to see the cunt Main Event WM over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> More as if Batista is drawing old WWE fans for WM.


Yet is demoralizing the current ones harshly.. Even people who came back to see Batista understood what the crowd wanted. Batista coming back is awesome but the fact even he can instantly get to main event mania is poor news for anyone on the current roster. Prior was the Rock but people thought that was a one off and were still pissed off especially the second time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk got shit on a lot as Champion too. He never got the full blown Champion treatment.. He was jokingly dubbed the "10 O'Clock Champion" while Cena usually closed out every RAW and PPV..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I still do believe it I'm sorry. I still say this is work. He is still advertised for VIP signing for wm axxess. IMO this is storyline and it's punk walking out against authority


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> More as if Batista is drawing old WWE fans for WM.


And losing the ones they've made in the last 4 ones. You're really delusional if you think that Punk hasn't drawn new views to the WWE since 2011. 

In the end, the net result is indeterminable but it's illogical and just plain delusional to think that Punk leaving the WWE doesn't at the very least nullify whatever Batista drew.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given he likely was going to quit once his contract was up, I assume the plan was to job him out at WM to HHH - so why stick around for that? And given all the old timers they're bringing back, he's actually doing the boys a favor in giving them an open spot on the card.
> 
> Batista, Billy Gunn, Warrior all buried the hell out of the wwe for years, and all are brought back with huge pushes or HOF main draws. Vince only respects wrestlers who leave and tell him he sucks I guess. HHH only pushes his buddies.


What if the plan was to have Punk over HHH?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> If we're saying that Punk has been booked like shit (booked against The Shield, NAO, etc), we are severely devaluing the Shield. The Shield are supposed to be heavily pushed since they are new talents. Hell even Cena, Bryan, and the Undertaker were facing these guys. Thought that pushing new talent is something everything wants, but apparently Punk is special and needs a barrier.


I was thinking more about Axel/Ryback. Those feuds were utter shit and extremely boring. Punk vs Heyman should have ended after Lesnar. About Shield, the problem was having a 3v1 feud against The Shield. Almost every wrestler in the roster has faced the Shield, but their feud was simply bad booked.

And yes, Punk is special, we know he gets pissed if his booking is bad, and I think he has the right to do it. Many others do it. But,as I said, that doesnt justify him leaving the company like that, specially with only some months left in the contract.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Agreed. That's why I said "similar". The reaction to Punk's entrance at MITB 11 is one of the biggest reactions in wrestling history. But, other than that, Punk has NEVER been nearly as over on a week-to-week basis as Bryan has been for the last year or so.


That's fair, though he has been pretty over in relation to others. Second most over guy in the company, before he "quit"(assuming he did).


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MaybeLock said:


> I was thinking more about Axel/Ryback. Those feuds were utter shit and extremely boring. Punk vs Heyman should have ended after Lesnar. About Shield, the problem was having a 3v1 feud against The Shield. Almost every wrestler in the roster has faced the Shield, but their feud was simply bad booked.
> 
> And yes, Punk is special, we know he gets pissed if his booking is bad, and I think he has the right to do it. Many others do it. But,as I said, that doesnt justify him leaving the company like that, specially with only some months left in the contract.


It seems like Punk left because he knew he can't go over Bryan to get the titles, if he ever wanted them or planned to.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

At least Punk will have time to relax and attend/watch as many UFC & NHL events/games as he wants to. :draper2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Man. Two huge shitstorms in less than a week. Unbelievable :hhh2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

:clap:clap:clap
Respect to CM Punk...At last someone who does what is right and not shutting his mouth just for money..


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk quitting saves the wwe from itself! Because Bryan will be bumped up into the feud with HHH, and HHH jobbing to Bryan could save WM given Vince's hard-on for Orton vs Batista. If the big Bryan match was beating Sheamus in a redemption storyline, there would have been a crowd revolt of epic proportions. 

So we go from Punk jobbing to HHH, Bryan beating Sheamus in a nothing match and Orton vs Batista main eventing to epic booing and "We want Bryan/This match sucks" chants to quite possibly Bryan vs HHH going on last at WM.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Batita's current run will live in infamy. Holy shit, I've never seen a guy completely destroy the morale of the entire locker room like this. Stealing Bryan's spot, sending Punk down the ladder even more, pissing off fans and having the company by the balls thanks to an absurd contract. 
This is WCW esque


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> *If we're saying that Punk has been booked like shit* (booked against The Shield, NAO, etc), we are severely devaluing the Shield. The Shield are supposed to be heavily pushed since they are new talents. Hell even Cena, Bryan, and the Undertaker were facing these guys. Thought that pushing new talent is something everything wants, but apparently Punk is special and needs a barrier.


Read my sig this it's how 90% of people here behave, Punk has a great booking!, I love how people shit on ADR saying Vince gave him all but those same people say Punk booking has been shit when his booking and opponents (guy last year wrestled Rock,Taker,Lesnar) are several times better than ADR's.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RhodesForWHC said:


> That's fair, though he has been pretty over in relation to others. Second most over guy in the company, before he "quit"(assuming he did).


I'd argue that he's #3, after Cena. Sure, Cena is awful and all the adult males hate him (with good reason), but he still gets a positive reaction from the women and children. Punk's entrances recently have generated little more than a tepid cheer, and that's about it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Bit of an asshole move if true, but then again the WWE deserve all the shit they get at the moment. They've been utterly clueless since Summerslam. Not gonna say too much other than that though because I don't know the facts of course.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk left for two reasons:

1) He's not a company man. He's already a millionaire and doesn't want or need to eat shit from WWE anymore. He doesn't need WWE and won't sacrifice himself and his body to be in spots he doesn't want to be in.

2) He wants to bone Ronda Rousey but he's already in a relationship with AJ. So, he goes away, the relationship starts to deteriorate because they're no longer together all the time and Punk blames it on her schedule, knowing she'll never quit WWE. They break up and he moves on to Ronda.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I fcking love how Punk marks make this authority angle about Punk and not Bryan.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

lol dave can't be a face from now on. he needs to turn heel more than cena does.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Batita's current run will live in infamy. Holy shit, I've never seen a guy completely destroy the morale of the entire locker room like. Stealing Bryan's spot, sending Punk down the ladder even more, pissing off fans and having the company by the balls thanks to an absurd contract.
> This is WCW esque


I know, it's fucking hilarious. I'm sucker when it comes to shitstorms in the media and WWE's certainly doesn't disappoint. It's so bad it's great. And it all started with Batista's return :lmao:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> What if the plan was to have Punk over HHH?


Not a chance if Punk was not re-signed by then. He's not going to go over HHH at WM and then leave two months later. 

I mean wwe is paranoid as hell, imagine he beats HHH at WM, quits then and shows up in TNA a month later having beat HHH on his way out the door...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Bit of an asshole move if true, but then again the WWE deserve all the shit they get at the moment. They've been utterly clueless since Summerslam. Not gonna say too much other than that though because I don't know the facts of course.


Asshole move? He did what most of the roster should do, but can't. This company, for the third year in a row is neglecting Young talent and bringing back has-beens to main event Wrestlemania. 
The Rock got a pass because he was the motherfucking Rock, but Batista is just a b-level guy. 
Bryan deserved it more, and Punk deserves it more


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Don't blame him, he should've main evented Mania in 2011, 2012 and 2013. Instead he got a 434 days title run, but still wasn't in the spotlight due to Cena main eventing every PPV while not being the champion... fpalm

I just hope WWE doesn't do the same thing with Bryan, steal his WrestleMania main events in order to give them to the likes of Rocky or Miz like they did with Punk. :lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

:ti

Batista very well could be a factor.

And people were flipping their shit over Rock main eventing and winning the belt.

Hope yall understand now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Ah well, maybe it's for the best. The guy is burnt out, and tbh, I wasn't 100% sure I wanted him jobbing out to HHH anyway at Mania (even if it meant him being in a big match), so at least now they can give HHH Bryan... and I actually think Bryan has a decent shot of winning. 

I do have to laugh at people thinking it's because Bryan was replacing him for a HHH match at Mania, or he was mad because he was going to lose the Rumble (especially lolling at the second one). We won't really know until Punk himself talks about it, which I'm sure he will sometime down the line. 

Then again, maybe we're all jumping the gun. While it does look to be true (with Punk being pulled from all the live events and stuff), I'll reserve judgement that Punk is "done" with WWE until after Elimination Chamber. If he's not on Raw for the build-up to Mania, then yeah, he's done.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Asshole move? He did what most of the roster should do, but can't. This company, for the third year in a row is neglecting Young talent and bringing back has-beens to main event Wrestlemania.
> The Rock got a pass because he was the motherfucking Rock, but Batista is just a b-level guy.
> Bryan deserved it more, and Punk deserves it more


The Rock didn't get a pass the second time. He got a ton of shit for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Batita's current run will live in infamy. Holy shit, I've never seen a guy completely destroy the morale of the entire locker room like this. Stealing Bryan's spot, sending Punk down the ladder even more, pissing off fans and having the company by the balls thanks to an absurd contract.
> This is WCW esque


Yeah, Big Dave's Batista bomb,blew up in HHH's face. If he orchestrated this deal with Dave, he really dropped the ball and he damaged the product. They are fortunate that Bryan is so red hot and can be used to help right the ship.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> It seems like Punk left because he knew he can't go over Bryan to get the titles, if he ever wanted them or planned to.


Well he shouldnt be mad at that. Bryan worked better than him these last months and overtook him fair and square. If he wanted to get his position back, he could do it by working hard and showing some motivation.

Anyway, I dont think this is his problem. This is only speculation, but I think he is happy with Bryan getting over, and the fact that still, it's not enough to be pushed over part-timers and the golden boys, is what pisses him off.

His own booking is probably the main reason, though. Specially, if he was really feuding Kane for Wrestlemania. Or maybe, he was told HHH was going over him again. Who knows...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> The Rock didn't get a pass the second time. He got a ton of shit for it.


Nowhere near as much as Batista at the end of the day.

Yeah some people had their panties in a bunch and thats fine but most of those same people at least understood why Rock was in the position that he was in. Didnt have to like it but understood. Add that on top of the fact that alot of folks actually had no problem with it. So in retrospect and in comparison Rock didn't really get as much heat. Rock is Rock. One of WWE's all time greats. Same would apply to Austin if he ever did the same thing. Hell, CM Punk even said so in an interview back in 2011.

Batista does not warrant this type of push and it shows. This thing failed fast.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Waiting for the inevitable "CM Punk can take his ball and go home" promo from John Cena haha.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope this is a work, because I got back into WWE because of CM Punk. I'm going to WM XXX mainly to see him. I've spent over $2K on this trip between flights, tickets, and hotel. I know it sounds selfish, but I'm sure I'm not the only one in this boat. Hopefully they work something out. They sold out of his VIP signing session right away as well at AXXESS, I wonder how they are going to address that. 

Y2J


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Asshole move? He did what most of the roster should do, but can't. This company, for the third year in a row is neglecting Young talent and bringing back has-beens to main event Wrestlemania.
> The Rock got a pass because he was the motherfucking Rock, but Batista is just a b-level guy.
> Bryan deserved it more, and Punk deserves it more


I dunno .. I can't help but be reminded of HBK and Hogan when it comes to wrestlers quitting a company over booking. HBK was pissed off at being booked to job to Hogan, he made a mockery of the match, but the thing is he did ... 

In any case, Punk was burnt out, he looked somewhat depressed, was working hurt, was still giving it whatever he had left (and I admit it wasn't much), Bryan was taking his spot, his last goal was a WM main event and it was no longer happening, he had personal issues to deal with ... He wasn't the happiest man alive. 

It's not just one or two reasons. Not just about his booking. 

It's about passion for the sport as well. He had clearly lost it. 

That makes this circular. He loses passion so he doesn't put in the best performance, he doesn't put the best performance, he doesn't stay as over because his in-ring work was why he was so over in the first place (as compared to other wrestlers who get over for other reasons not having to wrestle as hard), he doesn't get booked in the top spots because someone younger and hungrier takes it, he loses more passion and it spirals. 

He should've done it more professionally, but honestly the WWE doesn't deserve it either. You can't pick sides in a case where both parties have contributed to an unavoidable situation.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fizban said:


> lol dave can't be a face from now on. he needs to turn heel more than cena does.


Its interesting how all the negative heat is off of Cena and onto Triple H Guys, well, one Triple H Guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I love how punk marks are saying this is the best thing for him. If this is true (which I don't think it is) U all realize that your the ones that will suffer. Your will not see your beloved punk wrestle ever again. He for hell won't be wrestling in tna and I doubt he goes back to roh. So your the ones who suffers. So say u agree with him all u want but u know for a fact that this is killing u inside that he maybe gone


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Sucks for a guy like Kane who is probably out of an EC Check because Punk decided to walk out.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how punk marks are saying this is the best thing for him. If this is true (which I don't think it is) U all realize that your the ones that will suffer. Your will not see your beloved punk wrestle ever again. He for hell won't be wrestling in tna and I doubt he goes back to roh. So your the ones who suffers. So say u agree with him all u want but u know for a fact that this is killing u inside that he maybe gone


While your grammar is beyond brutal, I have to agree. The Punk fans who are applauding him leaving now (if, in fact, he's actually leaving) will be singing a different tune 3-4 months from now when they're posting thread after thread about when Punk will return.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how punk marks are saying this is the best thing for him. If this is true (which I don't think it is) U all realize that your the ones that will suffer. Your will not see your beloved punk wrestle ever again. He for hell won't be wrestling in tna and I doubt he goes back to roh. So your the ones who suffers. So say u agree with him all u want but u know for a fact that this is killing u inside that he maybe gone


I have other guys I like that will at least hold me over until Mania. After that? We'll see where they go with Bryan, or if they decide to finally give Sandow a well-deserved main event spot, that'll be enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



y2jdmbfan said:


> I hope this is a work, because I got back into WWE because of CM Punk. I'm going to WM XXX mainly to see him. I've spent over $2K on this trip between flights, tickets, and hotel. I know it sounds selfish, but I'm sure I'm not the only one in this boat. Hopefully they work something out. They sold out of his VIP signing session right away as well at AXXESS, I wonder how they are going to address that.
> 
> Y2J


Sorry dude. You're not being selfish. The selfish one is Punk right now for turning his back on not just the WWE but the fans that pay to see him. 

I was planning to make the trip to the States as well for WM, but I didn't trust the WWE enough because of their terrible booking since Summerslam. I'm seriously glad I didn't. After this series of fuck ups, they're never getting a single cent of my money ever again.


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how punk marks are saying this is the best thing for him. If this is true (which I don't think it is) U all realize that your the ones that will suffer. Your will not see your beloved punk wrestle ever again. He for hell won't be wrestling in tna and I doubt he goes back to roh. So your the ones who suffers. So say u agree with him all u want but u know for a fact that this is killing u inside that he maybe gone


RIP english

On-topic. That sucks. He's one of the few reasons I still watch Raw.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Lulz @ 'it's a work you guys'. Sure. Crappy performances after SS, shitting on the company on Twitter, etc - It's all one big-ass work, alright.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Whatever you want to say about Punk and his actions, I just hope this whole ordeal (Bryan, Batista backlash, Punk walk out) gives the company a much needed kick up the ass. People say Punk has been coasting, but then again so has the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is also walking out on the fans who have bought tickets to see him on the upcoming shows. I dont care if he messes with WWE that much, but he comes across as a self absorbed nitwit to dick over the fans. Phil should have fulfilled his contractual obligation then gone off into the sunset.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is just frustrated, he doesn't care about any other company at all and will come back to WWE once he stops beeing a whiny bitchboy and emberassing himself with his estrogen-filled escapades when he should be entertaining his fans instead, selfish diva-like prick who doesn't care about people that bought tickets just for him. Choosing Wrestlemania Season as the time to whine and leave WWE is a terrible move. Of course Batista pushing him down the ladder and Bryan getting the match with Triple H are valid reason to get pissed off, but to quit over this is beyond retarded. It's not as if WWE has an endless pool of legit Top Stars where he would be a non-factor, returning faces like Sheamus and Batista getting booed against an up and coming heel like Roman Reigns is enough proof for that. Of course guys like Bryan have seemed more motivated and also performing better in the last few months, so it's not like he was really entitled to a WM Mainevent either, dude needs to stop beeing so moody, get his motivation back, work harder and then set a goal towards maineventing WM the next year.

However I am wondering if this opens an opportunity for a potential dream match, assuming he does at least one show for ROH, I'd mark out insanely if he would wrestle AJ Styles. Sure they did wrestle like 8 years ago or something, but in 2014 it would be something different, even if the platform was the same small indy fed from the past.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> Sucks for a guy like Kane who is probably out of an EC Check because Punk decided to walk out.


Yeah this too, but who gives a fuck about Kane here eh?


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good and who can blame him, this company is a joke at the moment and he wants not part of working for them.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk VS Kane WM 30


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Very unprofessional if it's true. Say what you will about Cena and Orton but they at least do their jobs. Orton's even been in midcard hell but didn't walk out. I'd fire the guy on principle. He's great in the ring and on the mic, but there are other guys who are the total package too. WWE doesn't need him.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jtav said:


> Very unprofessional if it's true. Say what you will about Cena and Orton but they at least do their jobs. Orton's even been in midcard hell but didn't walk out. I'd fire the guy on principle. He's great in the ring and on the mic, but there are other guys who are the total package too. WWE doesn't need him.


But who the fuck cares about Orton? Obviously Bryan needs the titles because the company needs it.


:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Yeah this too, but who gives a fuck about Kane here eh?


Yah. There isn't a single other wrestler they can book him against. Everyone else left as well. fpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jtav said:


> Very unprofessional if it's true. Say what you will about Cena and Orton but they at least do their jobs. Orton's even been in midcard hell but didn't walk out. I'd fire the guy on principle. He's great in the ring and on the mic, but there are other guys who are the total package too. WWE doesn't need him.


you act like he pulled an austin(stone cold just didn't show up)

he went to Vince personally and told them he was done


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Yah. There isn't a single other wrestler they can book him against. Everyone else left as well. fpalm


You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


:lmao

Yah. that's never happened before :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Maybe they'll do Brock vs Kane now? Since the Authority didn't meet his demands on Raw and Kane is Director of Operations.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


And it was a build up for HHH vs Punk. Punk would have went over.

:lmao


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If anything this spells trouble for Vince because one of the few WWE's real (active) stars might possibly leave the WWE for good. 

I really don't get what the trouble of giving Bryan his long-deserved title run & Punk/HHH. It's what's best for business.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I love CM Punk as much as anybody here but Jesus Christ this guy complains alot. Yes we knew he was unhappy..is he EVER happy? The guy was the longest reigning WWE champ in the past 25 years and he still was complaining. He's a great wrestler but like he said in the pipebomb he's just a spoke on the wheel. Its going to keep turning with or without him. He's in a spot wrestlers would kill to be in. I dont know all the details so I dont want to come down on him too hard yet..this could all be a work far as I know. And who quits during Wrestlemania season? At least wait till after WM30


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> Sucks for a guy like Kane who is probably out of an EC Check because Punk decided to walk out.


Yeah, it sure sucks for the guy who's making seven figures to not wrestle full time. What a travesty!


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


What? :lmao

That's what WWE does all the time. Just put him in the chamber to protect Orton or something like that and you have solved the problem.


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fable said:


> If anything this spells trouble for Vince because one of the few WWE's real (active) stars might possibly leave the WWE for good.
> 
> I really don't get what the trouble of giving Bryan his long-deserved title run & Punk/HHH. It's what's best for business.


They screwed up by giving Batista a sweetheart deal that flopped and are now stuck with it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


fpalm Did you just start watching WWE last week? They've been doing exactly this for years now.. The days of WWE building a complete PPV with compelling stories from the bottom of the card to the top left when they started hiring soap opera idiots to write for them.. That's also about the time Vince started demanding 5000 script re-writes before RAW.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> While your grammar is beyond brutal, I have to agree. The Punk fans who are applauding him leaving now (if, in fact, he's actually leaving) will be singing a different tune 3-4 months from now when they're posting thread after thread about when Punk will return.


Typing on my phone at work when u don't want people seeing you is kinda of tough. Don't have time to fix my grammar


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't blame the guy at all. He should have complained when his WWE Championship match with Daniel Bryan took a back seat to John Cena vs. John Laurinitis. Hell of a creative team WWE's got workin' for em..


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I never really understood how can he just quit like that. Isnt this why wrestlers sign contracts? To prevent this from happening? How can he just void is contract?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Maybe they'll do Brock vs Kane now? Since the Authority didn't meet his demands on Raw and Kane is Director of Operations.


this fits into the Undertaker story


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

good...his attitude is attrocious


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> Following up on CM Punk being pulled from upcoming WWE shows, all we can do at this time is speculate. Punk has not had much contact with anyone since Sunday’s Royal Rumble pay-per-view, however, I was told some things on Tuesday that could play into what has happened.
> 
> The proposed plan for Punk at Wrestlemania XXX was for him to face Triple H in a singles match, however, the talk backstage at Raw on Monday night was the company might have to give that match to Daniel Bryan in response to the crowd hijacking Royal Rumble. As I reported in this week’s Backstage Raw News, Vince was adamant about not changing initial plans for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania and the most prominently talked about match for Bryan at the pay-per-view was one against Hunter.
> 
> ...


via WNW in the (general section).


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jtav said:


> They screwed up by giving Batista a sweetheart deal that flopped and are now stuck with it.


We can't say that it's flopped till the buyrates for both RR and WMXXX come out. 

It's flopped in terms of fans' reactions and what they were expecting them to be, but in the end, the real determining factor for success is money. 

They've already claimed that it was one of the greatest rumbles of all time, which my guess is that it's alluding to initial buyrate. 

Problem is that we have no way of knowing whether it was Bryan or Batista. People don't get to tell the WWE who they're buying for so they get to assign it to whomever they want. And fans pick their favourites as well. It's so funny watching people trying to prove that a certain buyrate is because of a certain wrestler. Sometimes it's obvious, but when it's multiple big name acts, I really don't get how they can assign the credit to someone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE should ignore the Punk/Kane stuff and go back to the idea that Kane is helping Bryan behind the scenes, They have weeks to set this up and if Kane helps Bryan it will be a great way to make him a fan favorite again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Breaking_News_Top_WWE_star_leaves_company.html



> Word has come out that CM Punk has left WWE, according to sources for the Wrestling Observer and PWInsider.
> 
> After being re-written out of the script for Raw, Punk reportedly told Vince McMahon he was going home and that he wasn't coming back. The company responded by pulling him from all of his scheduled WWE dates going forward.
> 
> ...


sucks for him but guess Vince is determined to keep Batista/Orton and had to give Bryan a big match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Somebody is mad Batista and other part timers will be taking his Mania spot. Punk is still crying about Rock headlining Mania last year. Punk was lazy as hell in the Rumble.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk/Kane at WM? No wonder he's upset.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Interesting, sounds like HHH "someone didn't get what they want" was a double-edged sword maybe. A double-strike at the fans and Punk ... Haha. I'm reading too much into it, I know.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

A part of WWE died today. The last star they created since 2005 trio Orton, Batista, Cena has left the company. Kane vs Punk would be a ridiculous match. Make Kane vs Punk at the Chamber, and then join Punk to the main event of WM for the title. Fucking Vince.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This fucking Batista/Orton match. Your going to like it, dammit!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jcmmnx said:


> Somebody is mad Batista and other part timers will be taking his Mania spot. Punk is still crying about Rock headlining Mania last year. Punk was lazy as hell in the Rumble.


Yes. And he ate others' moves throughout the night including the Bull. So at least in the ring he was professional when he could've been a complete dick and not taken a single hit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So he hasn't talked to anyone since sunday? Shit man... I hope he's doing alright. This would be extremely overly dramatic if it was just the Mania plans.

Oh well. Look foward to seeing whatever he does in retirement. Of course if this really is true.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Coney718 said:


> I never really understood how can he just quit like that. Isnt this why wrestlers sign contracts? To prevent this from happening? How can he just void is contract?


Modern sports entertainment contracts typically operate on timed exclusivity (for example, one year) and work obligations, usually specifying a number of various appearances, etc., that a wrestler will perform for the WWE. If CM Punk has fulfilled his contractual obligation as far as appearances, he has no further commitment with the WWE and can do whatever he pleases (as long as he doesn't violate his exclusivity).

Assuming he's not just taking a rest leave.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...stleMania_Plans_Change_His_Demeanor_More.html



> - As noted, CM Punk has been removed from WWE events going forward after reportedly informing Vince McMahon at Monday's RAW that he was going home. Punk reportedly told Vince and other WWE officials this in a meeting before the show went on the air.
> 
> While Punk vs. Triple H was planned for WrestleMania XXX, word now is that Triple H will be facing Daniel Bryan in New Orleans this April.
> 
> ...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

How can Batista/Orton work when it's a heel vs heel match-up lmao


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

0 tweets since Monday.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> Typing on my phone at work when u don't want people seeing you is kinda of tough. Don't have time to fix my grammar


Fair. I still agree with your point that Punk's fans, no matter what they say, will be upset if Punk is actually gone for a while or permanently.



Best4Bidness said:


> WWE should ignore the Punk/Kane stuff and go back to the idea that Kane is helping Bryan behind the scenes, They have weeks to set this up and if Kane helps Bryan it will be a great way to make him a fan favorite again.


Why turn Kane face again? He just turned heel, and his new character works.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> This fucking Batista/Orton match. Your going to like it, dammit!


I'm soooooooo happy I didn't spend anything on WM this year. I bet there are tons of people who feel the same way as well. 

But honestly, Punk should personally refund everyone who did pay for WM just for him. Especially those people who probably saved the entire year to do so. 

Seriously, these entitled millionaires are everywhere. It pisses me off. If he's pissed off about the WWE not giving him, or the fans what they want ... then what the fuck is he doing himself? Isn't he the exact same thing that he's disgusted with!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Orton didn't had a problem in jobbing to Kane at Mania and then jobbing again to the Shield the next year.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

i would do same if i had to work with kane too. atleast put cena on taker so punk can have a rematch with lesnar.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> How can Batista/Orton work when it's a heel vs heel match-up lmao


Who knows. They had 4 heels cutting promos on each other on RAW.. This company is so backwards.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

For the people who don't think CM Punk is part of the authority story line then I will enlighten you.

- Recently tossed across the ring by HHH.
- Superkicked by HBK.
- Eliminated from the Royal Rumble by Kane.
- Was entered at number 1 by Kane.
- Betrayed by NAO.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow. They actually wanted Punk to fae Kane of all people. I don't blame him for walking. It should be Bryan vs the WWE champion, and Punk/HHH. Both guys take out the Authority and the Authority champion in a single night. Book end.

Batista returning ruined everything


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Schmoove said:


> You can't just throw random people in PPv matches without any kind of story line.


This is what happens in the mid-card 90% of the time. Keep up.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So we're getting Batista vs Orton at Mania after all? I understand they're contractually obligated to Batista, but can't they find a different opponent? Damn. The crowd's gonna shit on that match so bad and even Vince and HHH must know it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So Punk quit over being jealous of Bryan. WWE gave Punk The Authority angle and were planning to shuffle off Bryan down to Sheamus. Being a professional, Bryan made lemonade. He didnt quit in a hissy fit. HHH sees how popular Bryan is now and decides to hitch his wagon to the hottest act they have, not Punk. It wouldnt surprise me that Punk knew they were going to have Bryan beat him in Chicago to close out his company run. At least we finally know what the CM stands for: Cant Mainevent.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Wagg said:


> Orton didn't have a problem in jobbing to Kane at Mania and then jobbing again to the Shield the next year.


He was too high to even remember either match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wonder how many times the words cry or whine have been posted in this thread. If I take a shot for everyone would I survive 20 pages?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Cesaro beating Punk would have been huge.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I'm soooooooo happy I didn't spend anything on WM this year. I bet there are tons of people who feel the same way as well.
> 
> But honestly, Punk should personally refund everyone who did pay for WM just for him. Especially those people who probably saved the entire year to do so.
> 
> Seriously, these entitled millionaires are everywhere. It pisses me off. If he's pissed off about the WWE not giving him, or the fans what they want ... then what the fuck is he doing himself? Isn't he the exact same thing that he's disgusted with!


I agree. At least make a statement or something. Or even a little video promo thanking them. Not just some half assed tweet.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Wagg said:


> Orton didn't have a problem in jobbing to Kane at Mania and then jobbing again to the Shield the next year.


Orton is a different kind of employee. He's very much a company man and he knew his time would come again.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I'm soooooooo happy I didn't spend anything on WM this year. I bet there are tons of people who feel the same way as well.
> 
> But honestly, Punk should personally refund everyone who did pay for WM just for him. Especially those people who probably saved the entire year to do so.
> 
> Seriously, these entitled millionaires are everywhere. It pisses me off. If he's pissed off about the WWE not giving him, or the fans what they want ... then what the fuck is he doing himself? Isn't he the exact same thing that he's disgusted with!


Everybody suits himself firstly, it isn't fair to judge him, when you know and see how lasting WWE stars are treated and how mainstream or other successful stars are treated. Ones are busting their ass infront of the smallest crowds at the house shows for pennies, the others come throught the door right in WrestleMania season. Just think about it, how many part time or recently returned wrestlers will be there at Mania.
Undertaker
Bork Laser
Boretista
Kane
Triple H

and there isn't even a full card, where Sting could be expected too :cheer


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> So Punk quit over being jealous of Bryan. WWE gave Punk The Authority angle and were planning to shuffle off Bryan down to Sheamus. Being a professional, Bryan made lemonade. He didnt quit in a hissy fit. HHH sees how popular Bryan is now and decides to hitch his wagon to the hottest act they have, not Punk. It wouldnt surprise me that Punk knew they were going to have Bryan beat him in Chicago to close out his company run. At least we finally know what the CM stands for: Cant Mainevent.


Everything you have said is just massive assumptions and ideas that you have made up.

I don't know what has happened but neither do you.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hopefully this leads to us getting another Angry Fat Kid video.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Fuck off too all those saying 'Punk is whining' who wouldnt? he was promised direction and at the last minute there saying 'Soz Punk, but we're going with Bryan vs HHH now' which fucks him over. I would of left too. Fuck being stuck in a 6th match with Kane which will suck balls.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So we might get Bryan vs HHH? :mark:


----------



## TheSecretAmerican (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

They've dropped the ball when they stuck both titles together because now you have one title and 5 or 6 guys who are good enough to be challenging for it. Can't blame him for being annoyed at the product. Will be a huge loss, great ability & great on the mic.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

it's V.Mcmahon company, he decides what he does with the superstars, Batista is the rumble 2014 winner, Punk needs to deal with it, he's my fav superstar but Phil is imature.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Wild_Card! said:


> Guess Punk is just as pissed as everyone else over Royal Rumble, wow.


Punk is pissed he'll be in the 4th or 5th most important Mania match.


bjnelson19705 said:


> Creative is going to have headaches rewriting everything. fpalm


Yeah it'll be real hard to find Kane another opponent.


hardyorton said:


> He's not putting over some talentless hack either actually a guy who deserves a push for his performances alone last year.
> Bryan didn't it brilliantly for Bray. Why can't Punk just go out there and have a classic TV match and put Antonio over plus Kane would have been involved no doubt so it wouldn't have been clean. If that source is true.


I don't think Punk's problem was putting over Cesaro it's taking part in an angle that sets up a Kane feud which he doesn't want.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> Orton is a different kind of employee. He's very much a company man and he knew his time would come again.


He knew he was on two strikes and that he had no room to complain or argue.



TheSecretAmerican said:


> They've dropped the ball when they stuck both titles together because now you have one title and 5 or 6 guys who are good enough to be challenging for it. Can't blame him for being annoyed at the product. Will be a huge loss, great ability & great on the mic.


Unifying the titles was a fantastic idea. Now the title actually means something.


----------



## SecondCitySaviour (Jul 24, 2012)

*More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that CM Punk told WWE that he was going home right before RAW started this past Monday night, which was why the show had to be re-written at the last minute.
WWE apparently did not see it coming, although they expected him to leave in July when his contract expired. Punk admitted in an interview last week that "everything is up in the air" in regards to his future with the company after his contract expires.

While Meltzer said that he wasn't sure exactly what incident led to him finally leaving, he said that Punk had seemed generally frustrated over the past year. It was noted that he wanted to be the top guy in the company, and knew that it wouldn't happen with John Cena on top. Punk has been saving his money and has made a lot over the years, and felt like he didn't need to stay with the company if he didn't want to.

PWInsider added that there was talk that Punk was either supposed to lose to Antonio Cesaro on RAW after Kane interfered, or do a promo about Kane eliminating him at The Royal Rumble. Either way, he was scheduled to be on the show.

Punk was originally scheduled to face Triple H at WrestleMania XXX, however after RAW it appears as if Daniel Bryan will be replacing Punk in that match.

The last message that Punk posted on his Twitter was on Monday night, which could be taken as a farewell. He wrote: "Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool."


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...k-apparently-leaving-wwe/#7Oi6bOVcIqexuuOw.99


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Yeah, until I see otherwise, I'm calling that this is part of a work to install a little more 'realism' to the storyline. I mean, reports have been mentioning for awhile that the WWE wants to reinvigorate the "Summer Of Punk" storyline in some way for this current feud between Punk and HHH, and one of the main aspects of SOP was that there was a small dose of realism to it. So making people believe that Punk is really gone would fall right into that.

In the event that he is actually gone from WWE, oh well. He can always recharge himself and make a return later. In the meantime, I'd rather see Daniel Bryan vs Triple at Wrestlemania anyway. There's more long-term gain and benefit from HHH putting over Bryan than Punk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

http://pwinsider.com/article/83178/...-going-forward-following-raw-meeting.html?p=1



> *TOP STAR PULLED FROM ALL WWE DATES GOING FORWARD FOLLOWING RAW MEETING*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-29 02:10:09
> 
> ...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is legit though, if Punk has left... he isn't coming back. He prides himself too much. I hope AJ Lee does not get punished for this just for pettiness. Otherwise she may be heading out the door too.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Can't wait for the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" DVD


----------



## TheSecretAmerican (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jcmmnx said:


> Punk is pissed he'll be in the 4th or 5th most important Mania match.


Rightly so, he's main event talent


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Poor Phil, he will defeat Kane at WM XXX.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Bryan vs HHH is instantly better than Bryan vs Sheamus.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Ok, I definitely believe, bottom line, Punk getting pushed down the card caused him to bolt. Don't think this is a work in the least, however... I do remember some reports of WWE wanting to created a new Summer of Punk. Anyone remember that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Can't wait for the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" DVD


hahaha You know its coming.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



RFalcao said:


> Poor Phil, he will defeat Kane at WM XXX.


Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

They could have always given him Sheamus


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> Yeah, Big Dave's Batista bomb,blew up in HHH's face. If he orchestrated this deal with Dave, he really dropped the ball and he damaged the product. They are fortunate that Bryan is so red hot and can be used to help right the ship.


All I can think of is Punk's original pipe bomb where he called HHH the doofus son in law how right he was.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Not to beat on a dead horse, but didn't Benoit go home and never return a call ?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

bryan vs hhh, taker vs cena, punk vs lesnar > bryan vs hhh, cena vs wyatt, lesnar vs taker, punk vs kane


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> hahaha You know its coming.


Along with them sending out Hornswaggle dressed like Punk for some ridiculous burial comedy segment


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> He knew he was on two strikes and that he had no room to complain or argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Unifying the titles was a fantastic idea. Now the title actually means something.


Not when it's held by a stale dead in the water guy like Orton.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It sucks the fact that punk left and wwe won't be the same but I respect him for doing it. Triple h is making this company unbearable. Lets have cena orton and Batista in the title picture for the thousandth time. I got the rock being back and pushed to the moon because he was from the attitude era and wasnt in wwe in a long ass time. But wwe is dropping the ball w doing what the fans want. It's sickening and makes me want to turn off the tv half the time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fizban said:


> bryan vs hhh, taker vs cena, punk vs lesnar > bryan vs hhh, cena vs wyatt, lesnar vs taker, punk vs kane


Cena vs Taker is nowhere near Lesnar vs Taker.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Vince can take his job and shove it. Punk is copying his idol... expect to see some signs next week like "Punk walked out" and a Hunter or Vince promo saying that Punk is a coward, piece of shit, etc. only for the Rock to come back to say: Fuck off CM Punk! Take your ball and go home! :troll


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why doesn't WWE release him then?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Why doesn't WWE release him then?


£$£$£$£$£


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Sadly CM Punk will never main event at Wrestlemania ever.

Batista: Deal with it!
CM Pnk:Cry like a baby>.<


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> Ok, I definitely believe, bottom line, Punk getting pushed down the card caused him to bolt. Don't think this is a work in the least, however... I do remember some reports of WWE wanting to created a new Summer of Punk. Anyone remember that?


Yes, I remember... I mentioned it a few posts above yours lol...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM PUnk is a fool for doing this and has lost the respect of a lot of people. 

What a big baby.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



thekingg said:


> Everybody suits himself firstly, it isn't fair to judge him, when you know and see how lasting WWE stars are treated and how mainstream or other successful stars are treated. Ones are busting their ass infront of the smallest crowds at the house shows for pennies, the others come throught the door right in WrestleMania season. Just think about it, how many part time or recently returned wrestlers will be there at Mania.
> Undertaker
> Bork Laser
> Boretista
> ...


Well, I'm not entirely in his court but I'm not entirely against him either. I'm pissed off about him leaving those people who did pay to watch him shocked and aghast. 

I understand his struggle and the work that he's done, but seriously since 2011 (other than being ripped off of WM main events .. last match) he's been booked really well. This was the first time since Summer of Punk that he was actually booked straight into the mid-card ... Of course Batista's contract had everything to do with it, but you don't "win" by giving up ... Batista, HHH, Vince and company are probably laughing their ass off at Punk and already planning a million different ways to bury him and his legacy. 

At the same time, he did turn his back on his fans. I started watching the WWE again because of him and even though I didn't pour any money into the business (I could've if I actually had the opportunity), but I can't help but think of all the people that already have and had for WM. Whatever his booking, he should've talked things through and come up with a workable solution. 

At this point, walking gives them the entire power over him, his legacy and his character. They'll come out with all kinds of fake (possibly) news about what their plans might've been, or could've been changed etc etc. 

CM Punk leaving the WWE leaves his character behind with them and years from now once the WWE is done with him, he's going to regret what he's done. Heck even Austin admitted it that he would've done things differently. 

Punk's no Austin. The WWE will not roll out the red carpet for him if he indeed does change his mind.

Edit: He's also in a relationship in AJ ... There's always a possibility that in their pettiness over what Punk's done, she gets buried - whether they stay together or not.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Wagg said:


> Orton didn't had a problem in jobbing to Kane at Mania and then jobbing again to the Shield the next year.


Yeah and CM Punk never failed drug tests while with the WWE. Orton doesn't really have any room to complain about anything.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Cena vs Taker is nowhere near Lesnar vs Taker.


not just one match. kane vs punk will be even worse. and you can make wyatt vs reigns.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

thekingg said:


> Not to beat on a dead horse, but didn't Benoit go home and never return a call ?


Kevin Sullivan strikes again.


----------



## TheSecretAmerican (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Unifying the titles was a fantastic idea. Now the title actually means something.


Fantastic in what sense? Much rather see two titles and 7 or 8 guys be in with a shot at getting a chance


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



RFalcao said:


> Poor Phil, he will defeat Kane at WM XXX.


I expect more Punk marks to be in denial soon afterwards :ti.


This is what happens when you have an image disorder, "this guy is too small to be a top star even though his merch sales are higher than that of our current Champ and rival that of our company face" LEL. I'm not shocked Punk is leaving after the disaster that is the Royal Rumble 2014, especially after he threatened to quit before WM last year. I wouldn't doubt it if the Daniel Bryan situation and WM were the final straws before he just said "fuck this".


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He did look uninterested here.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RyanPelley said:


> Kevin Sullivan strikes again.


It could be Lita or that chick from NBC.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fizban said:


> not just one match. kane vs punk will be even worse. and you can make wyatt vs reigns.


Kane vs Punk was never planned for WM, it was HHH vs Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If this is true I hope wwe slaps a lawsuit on punk for not following his contract obligations


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Fuck! At least he could put over Cesaro before he left, but NO, he had to be a self-entitled douche as usual... :gun:


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I dont see why he couldnt just work until WM and then leave. This is extremely unprofessional of him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk probably considers himself above the indy circuit now, and I doubt he would go to TNA. He may retire for a few months, but he'll probably show up in a few months and attack WWE champion Bryan. Unless, WWE really does hold a grudge. I can imagine Punk being blacklisted and not eligible for their HOF.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If you think Vince McMahon would ever allow him back you are out of your mind. This is the man that didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Before I read thru all 50+ pages...my guess was that they changed Punk/HHH to Bryan/HHH....and I guess I was right.

COME BACK PUNK!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Agreed with the it's a work crowd. Clearly this is leading up to him fighting Austin at Wrestlemania. CM Punk vs Stone Cold, 'Loser Walks Back In' Match. They can fight in the parking lot at the New Orleans Superdome.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hopefully it was just PUNK pissed and words weren't exchange...he needs to come back in good terms or else he may f*** his career


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> If this is true I hope wwe slaps a lawsuit on punk for not following his contract obligations


So you are really behind Vince and other company in this one? I hope that you enjoy Rumble


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Kane vs Punk was never planned for WM, it was HHH vs Punk.


well according to reports it was the plan after they changed it to bryan vs hhh.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

inb4 AJ Lee Gets buried for this


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> So you are really behind Vince and other company in this one? I hope that you enjoy Rumble


Punk haters are a pathetic bunch


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



RFalcao said:


> Poor Phil, he will defeat Kane at WM XXX.


Don't you mean he will defeat *Glenn* at WM XXX.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It will be revealed that AJ Lee was one of Big Dave's contract perks.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheSecretAmerican said:


> Fantastic in what sense? Much rather see two titles and 7 or 8 guys be in with a shot at getting a chance



One unified title isn't the problem. WWE having a boner for nostalgia and former stars during Mania season is.

This Batista situation is having a ripple effect.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

obby said:


> Punk deserves to main event Wrestlemania over fucking Batista. He has consistently been one of the best talents in the entire company since 2008.


I couldn't agree more. He didn't even get to main event Wrestlemania during his title run.

Punk may be a grumpy bastard, but he's been one of their best and most consistent performers for years, and he's done far more to deserve a Wrestlemania main event than fucking Batista, who couldn't do a 10 minute rumble appearance without almost hyperventilating.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm pretty gutted about this


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Hordriss said:


> I couldn't agree more. He didn't even get to main event Wrestlemania during his title run.
> 
> Punk may be a grumpy bastard, but he's been one of their best and most consistent performers for years, and he's done far more to deserve a Wrestlemania main event than fucking Batista, who couldn't do a 10 minute rumble appearance without almost hyperventilating.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People who quit on the company during the RTWM don't get shit. Plain and simple. Batista never did that. He's actually reliable.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, I'm not entirely in his court but I'm not entirely against him either. I'm pissed off about him leaving those people who did pay to watch him shocked and aghast.
> 
> I understand his struggle and the work that he's done, but seriously since 2011 (other than being ripped off of WM main events .. last match) he's been booked really well. This was the first time since Summer of Punk that he was actually booked straight into the mid-card ... Of course Batista's contract had everything to do with it, but you don't "win" by giving up ... Batista, HHH, Vince and company are probably laughing their ass off at Punk and already planning a million different ways to bury him and his legacy.
> 
> ...


Don't forget some other facts and possibilities - WM is an event that consists of many small events and one biggest of them all and i don't believe fans can't find something worth to enjoy, other than CM Punk. Add up the presence of Daniel Bryan, The Shield and Bray Wyatt and it becomes a decent attraction to watch. Other, CM Punk is not to be buried, he's the solo guy that got his t-shirts sold out in a matter of minutes. WWE knows this, and wants to captalize on it. However, he may be doing the wrong things to try to climb on top again...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Walking out after being booked terribly for almost exactly a year (Rumble to Rumble), excluding the Heyman/Brock/Punk-Summerslam angle, is not a shameful or as preferred here 'whiney/whiny' thing to do.
Taking in consideration that at EC he would've more than likely faced Kane, again, and maybe, just maybe faced Triple H at WM30 (While Batista main events against Orton).

All this while being banged up with back/neck/shoulder aches, and clearly being denied any considerable amount of time off to heal those aches.


(p.s. Yes, I consider the Undertaker angle extremely lacking, except for the actual 'Mania match.)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

In all seriousness it's certainly unprofessional but if Punk has left due to being upset with WWE management and they way they've been treating Bryan, Batista, and everyone else then I'll respect Punk more than if he just left because he got put in a match he didn't want to do. Can't say I feel any pity for the WWE after these past years, they've had this coming for a while.

Guy was brushed to the side as the champion twice for a part-timer and Cena but at least that was the Rock. Now they're doing the same to everyone with Batista?! I'd be shocked if Punk is the only one grumbling back stage to be honest.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> It will be revealed that AJ Lee was one of Big Dave's contract perks.


This is FANTASTIC!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So now HHH/Bryan is the plan?

I guess you can now blame Punk to why Bryan won't be champion :HHH2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I think Batista coming back and being hot shotted to the WM Main event was the straw that broke the camel's back.
Punk was subjected to this 3 Years in a row. 
It should be Bryan vs Authority Champion and Punk/HHH

Batista ruined everything


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Holy shit.

After the whole Rumble fiasco and now this, arguably one of their top 3 stars walking out. WWE's reputation with sponsors and with networks for potential TV deals must be pretty shaky. Punk must have a good reason to do this, you don't just walk out on your life's work for the sake of it. Too many people jumping to conclusions ITT.

If we have indeed seen the last of CM Punk in a WWE ring, it is indeed a sad day. One of the best heels of all time and brought me back to WWE programming during the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuroNeko said:


> Why doesn't WWE release him then?


His case is probably in their legal department now since a contract is involved. Can't just release someone without involving lawyers these days. That's stuff we'll never hear about until and unless someone speaks up.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk has the right to be pissed. I am on his side. Vince needs to get his shit together and let Punk go for a few months. And bring him back at next year's Royal Rumble. I still can't believe they thought Punk would accept going against Kane at WM.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



superfudge said:


> Don't you mean he will defeat *Glenn* at WM XXX.


makes sense, given last year he was defeated by Mark


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So is he "going home" as in "taking a break for several months", or "not returning for years"?

Punk did look pretty unmotivated lately.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> So you are really behind Vince and other company in this one? I hope that you enjoy Rumble


No punk is being unprofessional right now. People fuckin pay to see him, and a lot of people bought punk VIP tickets hoping to meet him in New Orleans. Punk is being very selfish right now. He thinks he is a bigger deal then he is when he is not. I hope wwe goes after him with a lawsuit.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

There will be more to the story obviously, whether in court or what not. 

Punk is signed thru a certain term...can't just bail on the contract.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Cyon said:


> So is he "going home" as in "taking a break for several months", or "not returning for years"?
> 
> Punk did look pretty unmotivated lately.


Nobody is allowed to go home when they are obligated to appear via their damn contract. Punk isn't special. He walked out and will never come back.


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Punk haters are a pathetic bunch


I don't hate Punk. But I do think any wrestler should honor their contract and wrestle for the fans who pay to see them. If he was hurt that would be one thing, or if they were asking him to do something he felt was too dangerous or immoral. But being stuck in the midcard when he was probably leaving anyway? I'd be pissed no matter who did it.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Obviously, Punk has decided that the situation is just unacceptable. Another one falls to Batista.

All it would take now would be for one of the Divas to accuse a certain 'top star' of promiscuity to finish this clusterfuck off.

AT LEAST THE MAIN EVENT HAS SOME 'STAR' POWER NOW


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.


:lmao

Good riddance. Isnt the top guy and isn't getting what he wants at Mania so he throws a fit and leaves. It's shit like that why he was never the top guy.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is all bad news for WWE, that is renewing TV contracts and WWE Network is also coming. USA will now probably not being so kind with negotiations since WWE lost one of their big stars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Vince proves he's senile and decides to recast the role of Cm Punk, ala Diesel and Razor. Corey Graves gets the call-up and Vince is sports-entertained.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> If this is true I hope wwe slaps a lawsuit on punk for not following his contract obligations


the same company who freezes out a talent and makes them sit at home for the remainder of their contract

or when the fired dawn marie when she was pregnant 

same company who said mickey james was fat and made a storyline on it


:lmao


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Hahahaa Punk wanted to be the top guy, that's cute.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Love punk, haven't been entertained by him since summerslam though. Still, he's my favorite wrestler and if he's gone for good Ill be really disappointed.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hard to jump to conclusions when we have zero details of the situation.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If it's true then that's a shame. As I'm a Punk fan, but I don't think that he would be completely black listed. If guys like Steve Austin and Bret Hart can return later on down the road. Anything is possible.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



_Triple_H_ said:


> makes sense, given last year he was defeated by Mark


I was so happy about that, I'm such a Mark mark.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This has been building up for three years now. I'm not disappointed nor surprised. It's about time a top star said "fuck you, I'm walking out" to the company. Hopefully this will be a wake-up call to them.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I'll be sad to see him go but I can't blame the man. People can call him whiny all they want but at the end of the day he's got the balls to stick by his own principles. How many of us have wanted to walk out on jobs we hate. If you worked tirelessly for a promotion for years and then your boss went and hired his underqualified mate for the position you'd be pissed as well.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.



:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope AJ Lee isn't buried for this


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> Vince proves he's senile and decides to recast the role of Cm Punk, ala Diesel and Razor. Corey Graves gets the call-up and Vince is sports-entertained.


CM Punk look-alike to join the 'Kiss My Ass' Club in celebration of the Network launch.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This was imminent, considering how unhappy he apparently was. Guess we'll just have to give it some time and see if he comes back to at least wrestle HHH at WM.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Dude's been working through physical injuries and obvious mental exhaustion for the longest, just to watch a 45 year old Has Been waltz in and win the Rumble and get a guaranteed title win just SIX DAYS after returning.

That's more than bullshit and everyone who works for the WWE not named Cena or Orton should be damned pissed.

Everyone knows Punk's stance on how the company handles their talents.
I'm sure watching WWE hand the title and the WrestleMania main event to a guy who had quit and also bashed the company for their PG image was the last straw.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What's ironical is that CM Punk can main event Wrestlemania if he returns as a part timer few years down the line :lmao

This fucking company fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Here is the thing. Punk is not a guy who wants to wrestle til he's 50. That's been pretty obvious for awhile. Having said that, this seems like a rash decision. I didn't feel like Punk off Raw was a big deal but maybe didn't care for his storyline anymore and was tired. I mean on twitter, he was talking about winning the Rumble.. Then next day he quits? odd.

Now it may be a work but that doesn't really make sense either. Punk giving up on fighting the authority is not his character and doing this for any length of time damages wrestlemania. I think he will be back at some point but he shouldn't even bother til after mania unless its with enough time to get him on the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> CM Punk look-alike to join the 'Kiss My Ass' Club in celebration of the Network launch.



Hunico is getting a Pepsi tattoo as we speak


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Snoth said:


> Love punk, haven't been entertained by him since summerslam though. Still, he's my favorite wrestler and if he's gone for good Ill be really disappointed.


He just needs some time off. He clearly hasn't been as passionate as he once used to be. Taking some time off to rest and reevaluate his position in the company is the best thing he could do. I hope he comes back at some point.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> This has been building up for three years now. I'm not disappointed nor surprised. It's about time a top star said "fuck you, I'm walking out" to the company. Hopefully this will be a wake-up call to them.


It's not John Cena so the repercussions are only really going to be felt by his fans unfortunately, as well as the paying audience who have shelled thousands to go see him at WrestleMania :side: 

Vince/Hunter and WWE will go on like he never existed :hhh2 :vince3


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think the issue is less with Vince and more with HHH actually since i am sure Vince is meant to stand down by this Mania right?


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Don't fuck with Corporate Kane. He'll destroy your soul and then make you resign from your job.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If it's a work, wouldn't it be on WWE's site?


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> No punk is being unprofessional right now. People fuckin pay to see him, and a lot of people bought punk VIP tickets hoping to meet him in New Orleans. Punk is being very selfish right now. He thinks he is a bigger deal then he is when he is not. I hope wwe goes after him with a lawsuit.


Punk maybe unprofessional, but so is WWE. Apparently they promise Punk to win Rumble, and headline Mania, but Batista returns and there goes Punks Wrestlemania main event spot. Batista came back after 4 years, spent totally 5 minutes on Raw and powerbomb ADR. Totally deserves Rumble win over Punk? Dont promise things to other people, If you are not a man of your word


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He looking for a deal like Jericho, and Brock. Less work but same money.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I can see it both ways. On one hand it's a business, he is under contract and obligated to fulfill it. But on the other, I can see his frustration with his spot. Batista sucks and isn't a huge star. Major mistake giving the company to him like this. 

This is not good for business heading into the Network debut. What a disaster.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Rugal 3:16 said:


> Damn right bret hart had always whined on all his ppv matches since 1991 not to mention he nearly caused the wwf to go out of business in 1997, personally only benoits killing is worse but lets not forget that outside of that benoit was a much better human being, bret is worse than dynamite, abdullah, snuka, hogan and 90,s hbk (yes the hbk with those dispicable and rotten human being feats yet bret hart at the time was still worse than him, Therapy you just became one ofvthe greatest posters on this board, thank you.


Why has this guy not been banned yet ?


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The Network is less than a month away...this isn't the shit you want leading up to it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk is dating AJ?


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> This has been building up for three years now. I'm not disappointed nor surprised. It's about time a top star said "fuck you, I'm walking out" to the company. Hopefully this will be a wake-up call to them.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Sad thing to wake up to today. I have 8 tickets bought (4 front row, 4 second row) for RAW in Green Bay Feb. 24th and I would be lying if I said my motivation to go wasn't to see Punk. I am more depressed than I thought possible over wrestling...........


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I am going to miss him, but if he is frustrated with the company as it is, I can't blame him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

HHH's takeover of WWE has ben like Hogan ruining WCW in 1994. You have Batista as Brutus Beefcake and the Outlaws as ****** Tonk and Duggan.


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He's still scheduled to appear at the Wizard World Louisville Comic Con located in the Kentucky International Convention Center from 3:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m on March 28, 2014 as per wwe's Appearances page.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, fuck you Dave, he came back & took Bryan's spot, which caused an uproar, so WWE had to put Bryan in Punk's spot, & Punk ended up with nothing for WM...You have got to be fucking kidding me.

Fuck you Batista.










No shit, it's because you can't wrestle you untalented piece of shit.

Good job ruining your legacy you moron.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Snoth said:


> Love punk, haven't been entertained by him since summerslam though. Still, he's my favorite wrestler and if he's gone for good Ill be really disappointed.


Because.... He's been booked terribly since. fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFox said:


> He's still scheduled to appear at the Wizard World Louisville Comic Con located in the Kentucky International Convention Center from 3:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m on March 28, 2014 as per wwe's Appearances page.


That doesn't mean anything.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Can you imagine the next WWE PPV in Chicago, if CM Punk's not there? 

Will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If AJ gets buried, i hope that she leaves immediately. I hardly survived that Dolph burial, but if this happens to AJ, I am done


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alo0oy said:


> Well, fuck you Dave, he came back & took Bryan's spot, which caused an uproar, so WWE had to put Bryan in Punk's spot, & Punk ended up with nothing for WM...You have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> Fuck you Batista.
> 
> ...


Masterpiece of a post.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The support for Punk here makes me laugh. I like Punk but this is unprofessional as fuck.

Also I can only imagine the heat if reports came out that Cena was doing it because he didnt wanna be in a match with Bray Wyatt.

Maybe that's a bad example because you'll say he has already main evented, but what about Sheamus. I have no doubt you guys would be insulting them 100%

double standads of the IWC at its finest.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alo0oy said:


> Well, fuck you Dave, he came back & took Bryan's spot, which caused an uproar, so WWE had to put Bryan in Punk's spot, & Punk ended up with nothing for WM...You have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> Fuck you Batista.
> 
> ...


That would be Punk


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> Can you imagine the next WWE PPV in Chicago, if CM Punk's not there?
> 
> Will be interesting to say the least.


There will be a RAW on Chicago in March.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I like Punk, but agree can't just walk out on the contract..but again, we have ZERO details.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



English Dragon said:


> The support for Punk here makes me laugh. I like Punk but this is unprofessional as fuck.
> 
> Also I can only imagine the heat if reports came out that Cena was doing it because he didnt wanna be in a match with Bray Wyatt.
> 
> ...


Punk fans are the biggest hypocrites around. 

Remember the Rock after wrestlemania and all the shit they were talking? Now look at them.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Old_John said:


> Fuck! At least he could put over Cesaro before he left, but NO, he had to be a self-entitled douche as usual... :gun:


Self-entitled douche? His WM spot is being robbed yet again. At least The Rock was a mega draw & it was somewhat justifiable, but a no-talent hack that only drew once in his career, & it was only because the fans hated HHH so much that they got behind whoever was going to beat him is just Bullshit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Paul Heyman must be pist with WWE now, they are lucky Brock is there because he would probably leave too for treating one of his close friends like that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alo0oy said:


> Well, fuck you Dave, he came back & took Bryan's spot, which caused an uproar, so WWE had to put Bryan in Punk's spot, & Punk ended up with nothing for WM...You have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> Fuck you Batista.
> 
> ...


Oh is the little punk mark not getting his way :HHH2


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

How is this Batista's fault?

Everyone should be happy that there's one more legitimate main-eventer in WWE and not blame the guy for everything that doesn't go how you guys want. Bryan not being in the rumble is not his fault and Punk quitting isn't either. WWE is the one to blame here for both Bryan's situation and Punk's many years of frustration. I'm 100% certain Punk is not blaming Batista for anything so you shouldn't either.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

punk has been pissed for awhile

his wrestlemnaia main event was taken away from him

jericho/punk wwe title match should of main evented mania in 2012 and it stole the show it was stolen by a part timer in the rock when he has busted his ass 365 days a year he earned that and it was punk's main goal as a professional wrestler

then their was a report hhh and Vince lied to him saying he would end the streak

now another part timer who is 45 years old took one of his best friends spot in Daniel bryan


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Any new from sources?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



napalmdestruction said:


> How is this Batista's fault?
> 
> Everyone should be happy that there's one more legitimate main-eventer in WWE and not blame the guy for everything that doesn't go how you guys want. Bryan not being in the rumble is not his fault and Punk quitting isn't either. WWE is the one to blame here for both Bryan's situation and Punk's many years of frustration. I'm 100% certain Punk is not blaming Batista for anything so you shouldn't either.


#BlameDave


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I think this also has to do with the overall product and not just how Punk himself is booked.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



English Dragon said:


> The support for Punk here makes me laugh. I like Punk but this is unprofessional as fuck.
> 
> Also I can only imagine the heat if reports came out that Cena was doing it because he didnt wanna be in a match with Bray Wyatt.
> 
> ...


If Cena or Sheamus did the same?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE shouldn't have promised so much to Batista. No they can't correct anything.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> punk has been pissed for awhile
> 
> his wrestlemnaia main event was taken away from him
> 
> ...


Cena and the Rock are bigger than Punk. Get over it.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Alo0oy said:


> Self-entitled douche? His WM spot is being robbed yet again. At least The Rock was a mega draw & it was somewhat justifiable, but a no-talent hack that only drew once in his career, & it was only because the fans hated HHH so much that they got behind whoever was going to beat him is just Bullshit.


Yeah, no offense, but I highly doubt Batista took Punk's spot at Wrestlemania, even before Batista signed.

If he's done I get it, but I'm not a fan of him leaving before Raw. Seems a little unprofessional.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Oh and another thing, I know specaulating is fun but we have no real details. WWE hasn't said anything, Punk hasn't said anything. Maybe Punk left because he's sick of wrestling. Maybe he left cause he's not in the main event. Maybe he left cause catoring sucks..

Its only unprofessional because he left while he still had a contract. He doesn't really owe fans anything and if you're a punk fan, you know he believes that.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> #BlameDave


#BlameHHH actually.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Blame Batista, but most off all blame these guys :HHH2:vince


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JY57 said:


> Paul Heyman must be pist with WWE now, they are lucky Brock is there because he would probably leave too for treating one of his close friends like that.


If Paul hayman doesn't say anything on twitter about this in the next 24 hours then I will for sure believe this is a work because Paul is not a guy who will keep quite about this


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Would Punk really be that bummed about working with Kane at Wrestlemania? For a start, Kane has always been over as Hell - he's a legend and the fans love him. Secondly, look at the shape he's in! Since turning heel, Kane has improved his physique enormously and looks like a million bucks. Thirdly, his promo work in this new role has been excellent, too, giving flashes of his old persona whilst adding a new layer of snark to go with his corporate trappings.
CM Punk could have done a LOT, LOT worse than facing a great talent like Kane.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFranticJane said:


> Would Punk really be that bummed about working with Kane at Wrestlemania? For a start, Kane has always been over as Hell - he's a legend and the fans love him. Secondly, look at the shape he's in! Since turning heel, Kane has improved his physique enormously and looks like a million bucks. Thirdly, his promo work in this new role has been excellent, too, giving flashes of his old person whilst adding a new layer of snark to go with his corporate trappings.
> CM Punk could have done a LOT, LOT worse than facing a great talent like Kane.


Nothing is good enough for Punk.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> *
> jericho/punk wwe title match should of main evented mania in 2012 and it stole the show it was stolen by a part timer in the rock when he has busted his ass 365 days a year he earned that and it was punk's main goal as a professional wrestler*
> *
> then their was a report hhh and Vince lied to him saying he would end the streak*


Punk/Jericho was at best the 4th most memorable match from WM28.

This report also sounds massively official and entirely true...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> jericho/punk wwe title match should of main evented mania in 2012 and it stole the show it was stolen by a part timer in the rock when he has busted his ass 365 days a year he earned that and it was punk's main goal as a professional wrestler


No it actually shouldn't. 

Rock/Cena dream match for the first time ever, year load of hype, some of WWE's biggest going head to head > standard WWE title match between Punk/Jericho, both of whom have faced each other.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I bet Cornette tripped over his dick to find a shoot interviewer to put a camera in front of his face after hearing this news


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It will be ironic if by Punk quitting he has enabled Bryan to headline Mania with HHH.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Punk is one of my favorites but I can't defend him here what a spoiled brat. Just because you're not involved in the main event you bitch and leave? Grow up Punk. You can't be in the title picture all the damn time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> If AJ gets buried, i hope that she leaves immediately. I hardly survived that Dolph burial, but if this happens to AJ, I am done


AJ Lee will pick WWE over CM Punk any day of the week. Even her dentist got a priority over Punk for Valentine's Day ... So if she knows what's best for her, she and Punk will separate and go their separate ways.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> punk has been pissed for awhile
> 
> his wrestlemnaia main event was taken away from him
> 
> jericho/punk wwe title match should of main evented mania in 2012 and it stole the show it was stolen by a part timer in the rock when he has busted his ass 365 days a year he earned that and it was punk's main goal as a professional wrestler


Laughable. People bought WrestleMania 28 for The Rock. You obviously don't know much about pro wrestling.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFranticJane said:


> Would Punk really be that bummed about working with Kane at Wrestlemania? For a start, Kane has always been over as Hell - he's a legend and the fans love him. Secondly, look at the shape he's in! Since turning heel, Kane has improved his physique enormously and looks like a million bucks. Thirdly, his promo work in this new role has been excellent, too, giving flashes of his old persona whilst adding a new layer of snark to go with his corporate trappings.
> CM Punk could have done a LOT, LOT worse than facing a great talent like Kane.


CM Punk has faced Kane countless of times, including for the WWE Title last year. (CM Punk vs. Kane yields 297,000 results via youtube)

This feud need not, and should not ever, happen at Wrestlemania.
That would be even lower than facing Randy Orton in the middle of the card as leader of New Nexus.

I'm in no way denying the improvements Kane has made though. Guy's like old wine, keeps getting better with age.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

His body is beat and needs to heal up. He'll be back just in time for when Stone Cold makes his return so we can finally get Punk vs Austin.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Yeah, no offense, but I highly doubt Batista took Punk's spot at Wrestlemania, even before Batista signed.
> 
> If he's done I get it, but I'm not a fan of him leaving before Raw. Seems a little unprofessional.


I agree with you 100%.

Anyway, there are going to be marks who are pissed and support Punk. I get that. After all he represents what most of his fans are... Self entitled little crybabies who whine and take their ball and go home when they don't get their way. Hell, he has had one of the best pushes since he has been in the WWE. Hell, he could have stayed in TNA and kept getting squashed by D'Lo Brown and then called a jobber in promo again. 

So yeah, the WWE has been so bad to Punk. I was a fan of his but his whiney ass attitude makes me happy he is leaving.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



CJohn3:16 said:


> Punk has the right to be pissed. I am on his side. Vince needs to get his shit together and let Punk go for a few months. And bring him back at next year's Royal Rumble. I still can't believe they thought Punk would accept going against Kane at WM.


Please...

Stone Cold has said on numerous occasions that walking out on the company is one of the biggest regrets of his career in hindsight. If this is true, CM Punk WILL regret this decision eventually. Its a stupid thing to do. Regardless of how he feels about his current position or story line, he still has a CONTRACT obligation that he should honor. 

He comes across as a huge whiner and complainer. If he isn't getting what he wants, the fact that he bitches and moans about everything he doesn't like could definitely be a part of the reason for his decline. Instead of walking out on the company, he should get with Vince, or whoever else, and try to come up with a solution - like an adult -. If he's already done that and doesn't get what he wants, then he should simply wait until his contract is up in July, which isn't that far away, and go elsewhere. That would be the adult thing to do.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.


Hahaha what a markish thing to say, I've been calling him Phil for at least a year now :flip


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



superuser1 said:


> Punk is one of my favorites but I can't defend him here what a spoiled brat. Just because you're not involved in the main event you bitch and leave? Grow up Punk. You can't be in the title picture all the damn time.


Wow, a smart CM Punk fan.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Ok Punk is right on the Batista thing but Punk signed a CONTRACT so he have to respect it, what he did is unprofesional


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Even her dentist got a priority over Punk for Valentine's Day .


What the hell?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Batista should take some the fucking blame too. His absurd contract guarantees him the main event spot and the victory at Wrestlemania. He wouldn't come back unless they gave him that. Sure, Vince is a fucking idiot for signing that contract, but Batista is stealing the spot from people that deserve it more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JY57 said:


> Paul Heyman must be pist with WWE now, they are lucky Brock is there because he would probably leave too for treating one of his close friends like that.


Isn't their friendship mostly kayfabe? Even if it isn't being pissed off doesn't mean that Heyman would walk out on his money as well. 

I'm sure CM Punk has his supporters in the locker room, but no guy would be crazy enough to throw a shitstorm over it. Most are probably supporting him on the surface while laughing at him underneath. 

Some are also licking their chops right now at the fact that Punk just opened up a highly coveted position on the card. 

Whether Punk was working midcard or not, he had a great spot in the company which now goes to the next in line.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

WWE deserves what is happening to them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Oakue said:


> What the hell?


From her twitter:



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee Jan 25
> I scheduled a dentist appointment on Valentines Day because I am terrible at being a woman.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Know you role Punk. Its not always about you all the time.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Whether Punk was working midcard or not, he had a great spot in the company which now goes to the next in line.


and that next in line is probably Kevin Nash or something lol.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm happy if this is true and he's walked out, you gotta be a roided out freak to get over in Triple H's vision of WWE evidently. Bust your ass for a year only to have some 45 year old dude who hasn't wrestled for 4 years who happens to be one of HHH's best buds just come in an 1) win the Rumble and 2) Main event Mania, they can all kiss our collective asses 

Good luck with that


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Honestly batista sucks. Hes a wanna be look like Rock. Why does Trips want him to win and not someone who brings the damn show ratings like punk or Bryan? If I was in trips shoes batista would be earning his way to the top.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> punk has been pissed for awhile
> 
> his wrestlemnaia main event was taken away from him
> 
> ...


LOL, WM 28 best match was Taker/HHH and Rock/Cena are much much bigger stars than Punk


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


fpalm This company...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


:jose x100000000


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is honestly probably the most feasible situation where Punk does get to headline a Wrestlemania. How many years until he's 50? That's when he needs to come back and then boom insta rumble win, WM main event.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

CM Punk hasn't been in the title picture for a year. Something unheard of for a man that sells as much merch as he does. 

WWE pissed off and lost a money printer. I bet some heads are going to roll within the company


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


They Mad


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



LKRocks said:


> Batista should take some the fucking blame too. His absurd contract guarantees him the main event spot and the victory at Wrestlemania. He wouldn't come back unless they gave him that. Sure, Vince is a fucking idiot for signing that contract, but Batista is stealing the spot from people that deserve it more.


:StephenA


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


Doesn't look like a work now does it?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well, this is pretty shitty. Guess I'll only have Bryan, Bray and the Shield to watch now. As for why he left, he was always pissed/demoralised for months, the royal rumble probably just pushed him over the edge. Shit way to leave though.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope for a mass boycott.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



LKRocks said:


> CM Punk hasn't been in the title picture for a year. Something unheard of for a man that sells as much merch as he does.
> 
> WWE pissed off and lost a money printer. I bet some heads are going to roll within the company


He held it 434 days though. One measly year is fine.


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

That a**hole could've at least put over Cesaro.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

wow shit got real. this can't be work.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Isnt this like illegal too? I dont know much about contract law but cant WWE sue him? 

I dont understand why he couldnt work for another 2 months then get a break without burning bridges. Punk doesnt seem this stupid.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

*You know what...good for you Punk.

He's right to walk out, I only wish more top guys would follow him, maybe then those McMahon assholes would get the fucking message. *


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> He held it 434 days though. One measly year is fine.


I wonder how much longer people will continue to use the 434 as an excuse. 

He was never THE man as the Champion. John Cena main evented over him, he was booked like a pussy to feud with Ryback, and the only times he go to close a PPV were:

a - Because John was injured 
and 
b - To lose clean to The Rock

His entire championship run was done to keep the belt warm for the The Rock.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

All of you who work also signed contracts. If you quit, does that make you disrespectful?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Waiting for the Benoit Style scrubbing of Punks name and likeness from the WWE website..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So just hold on we're going homeeeeee.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



English Dragon said:


> Isnt this like illegal too? I dont know much about contract law but cant WWE sue him?
> 
> I dont understand why he couldnt work for another 2 months then get a break without burning bridges. Punk doesnt seem this stupid.


Punk is not stupid, the contract he would have signed would have indicated that he could leave for "personal" reasons.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He was pretty much the main reason I started watching again. Ill prob be backing out of watching again, this company is a mess.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE is so mess right now. Fans booing, people leaving. And I kind of enjoy that.....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ncruzpr said:


> All of you who work also signed contracts. If you quit, does that make you disrespectful?


Is this a trick question? 

Of course it does ...


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I for one am happy their ridiculous original plans for wrestlemania are unraveling in front of our very eyes. Its an out of touch company with an awful product and they are very lucky there is no competition. They deserve this whole mess that has happened in the last week.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Waiting for the Benoit Style scrubbing of Punks name and likeness from the WWE website..


So Vacant is now the longest champion in the modern era? Props to him.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



English Dragon said:


> Isnt this like illegal too? I dont know much about contract law but cant WWE sue him?
> 
> I dont understand why he couldnt work for another 2 months then get a break without burning bridges. Punk doesnt seem this stupid.


One exempt would have to be that if the WWE breaks any of their contractual obligations towards CM Punk, that the contract would be rendered null/void.

Seeing as Punk cut his infamous pipebomb-promo in part because 'Dwayne' was in the main event of Wrestlemania at the time. It would be feasible that CM Punk negotiated that between MITB'11 and MITB(?)'14, he would main event Wrestlemania. 
Now if that were the case and he has that in his contract, and they just, allegedly, gave the main event of WM30 to Batista, he should have enough grounds for a dismissal of his contract.

Of course I'm making a lot of assumptions here, but to me it seems like a somewhat probably scenario.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BarneyArmy said:


> I hope for a mass boycott.


Boycott what? CM Punk is the one who wants to leave.....

I called this on my thread "*The real loser of the night*" but most poster here said that the loser were Cena, , Orton and co. I knew CM Punk's nature will lead him to make an stupid decision.

Is was a great for him when he was the only "_indy_" guy who represents everythin WWE didn't want in a main eventer but now that WWE is jakked on "_indy_" guys (Bryan, Zayn, Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins) what's left for him?....


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> From her twitter:


Oh. Well I can't say I spend to much time reading her twitter.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Some mainstream press picking up on it

http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-news-cm-punk-walks-out-wwe-raw


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> WWE is so mess right now. Fans booing, people leaving. And I kind of enjoy that.....


I don't, I don't want to see this company die this kind of death, I'm hoping this is just a case of CM Punk needing a significant amount of time off.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



LKRocks said:


> I wonder how much longer people will continue to use the 434 as an excuse.
> 
> He was never THE man as the Champion. John Cena main evented over him, he was booked like a pussy to feud with Ryback, and the only times he go to close a PPV were:
> 
> ...


Nah.

Doesnt matter. Its not an excuse. He still held the title for 434 days. If anything it was a blessing in disguise. When he retires and its all said and done he still has that accolade and achievement. 

The Rock situation basically added on to his legacy on top of the fact that Rock actually never beat him clean. There were always shenanigans in his wins for both matches.

At the end of the day, You said one year is too long for a guy to not have a belt and it actually isn't in his case because he held it for so long no matter what why you try to slice it.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


Fuck. This is for real. :moyes8


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

why are you guys comparing it to austin

stone cold no showed and that is like 100 times worse than punk who personally went to Vince and saying he is done like a man


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh is the little punk mark not getting his way :HHH2


Very funny, I hope the crowd bury Batista throughout the rest of his career.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Oakue said:


> Oh. Well I can't say I spend to much time reading her twitter.


I don't either. I looked it up today just to see if there was any reaction from her and came across this little tidbit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

People like Kane have stuck around through all there shit so man up and stop being a pussy


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE have just transitioned themselves into a bad area. Crowd backlash is going to hurt this company severely and I am sure Vince McMahon will be pulling his grey hair out as we speak.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE have just transitioned themselves into a bad area. Crowd backlash is going to hurt this company severely and I am sure Vince McMahon will be pulling his grey hair out as we speak.


The crowd gives no shits about Punk compared to Bryan.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Some mainstream press picking up on it
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-news-cm-punk-walks-out-wwe-raw


It was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So about 10 years ago the most talented guy on the roster walked out on the company. 10 years later, it would seem the most talented guy on the roster has walked out on the company.

What a shame this'd be if it's true.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Creme De La Creme said:


> He comes across as a huge whiner and complainer. If he isn't getting what he wants, the fact that he bitches and moans about everything he doesn't like could definitely be a part of the reason for his decline. Instead of walking out on the company, he should get with Vince, or whoever else, and try to come up with a solution - like an adult -. If he's already done that and doesn't get what he wants, then he should simply wait until his contract is up in July, which isn't that far away, and go elsewhere. That would be the adult thing to do.


I agree with here, but maybe Vince/HHH are not able to communicate adult style about things.. they lack certain skill to come halfway across.. it's always been for them all or nothing. So if Punk doesn't want to continue they will just say "goodbye" instead of trying to work solution.

Problem ain't Punk leaving, problem is that if he was even willing to work solution with WWE, Vince/HHH wouldn't come half way across.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Man, what a great time for WWE eh?

Ending this month nice and strong...


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter :L


fpalm

I thought my ex was immature doing that.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't wanna be that guy but ... the grammar and spelling in this thread is turbo-shit.


On topic, good for him. Maybe he's off to go make a shit load of cash in UFC and retire comfortably? Minus a few broken bones in his face, that is. What do I know?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The crowd gives no shits about Punk compared to Bryan.


Lets see what happens on the next Raw.


----------



## Skippy88 (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

My reaction is I'm not surprised.

You go back a couple of years sure a lot of his unhappiness was storyline based but some it was drawn from his real life unhappiness. I cringed when he came back after only 2 months away last year and wondered if that solved anything but it looked like he was happy he was working with Heyman but I just wasn't sure if he was happy working with Lesnar, Axel and Ryback. However, I don't think I ever heard of any incidents so I hoped he was happy. 

The interview last week was the first indication he still wasn't happy. I got the impression he would be gone in July. The Royal Rumble was weird in that he spent a large spell during the match in the bottom right hand corner. There was a ref there talking with him and some of the wrestlers were looking at him. However, I never heard what happened there if he was injured or if it was something else. He popped up though and finished the match. 

While rewrites of Raw a few hours before the show are nothing new I don't think I have ever seen anything quite like this before. It's hard to point to what was the straw that broke the camel's back but I'm not sure it matters as the issue has been lingering for quite awhile. It sucks he won't be at Wrestlemania but I rather him be at home and happy than wrestling and being unhappy.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The very problem with this entire thread is that WWE has convinced people that it has to be either Punk OR Bryan. The reality is Punk/Bryan is the hottest program they can do and contrary to popular belief they are the two biggest full-time draws not named Cena. It's completely asinine to argue about whether Punk or Bryan should be in the Main Event when they both should. If the WWE just invested an ounce of the energy and time they invested into Cena, Orton, Batista on Punk and Bryan then they would be even bigger stars.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



kennedy=god said:


> So about 10 years ago the most talented guy on the roster walked out on the company. 10 years later, it would seem the most talented guy on the roster has walked out on the company.
> 
> What a shame this'd be if it's true.


Love austin but I dont even think he was the most talented guy at that time.

He was way past it.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

*Well it's not like this haven't been building up for years now. Walking out huh? I guess this won't go down well with a lot of people. Now I want to stay tuned and see what happens so at least that's interesting. Although if he had stayed he would have faced Hunter at Mania and maybe got his win back. That's as good as it gets.*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Sucks if its true.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dave Meltzer has confirmed that this is not a work

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This company is so fucking fucked. The fans ae shtting on the product, Batista is getting legit nuclear heat, Daniel Bryan is being pushed despite what the company wants, because if don't give in to the fans, the network launch is fucked, and now the number #2 guy has left the company. 

Holy shit Vince, you dun goofed


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well this escalated quickly!

But maybe he is just burned out? Its not uncommon that when you reach a certain point your head just says No. And its best to just get up an leave. Its not a dick move, just get away from everything.

On the other hand, Daniel Bryan Vs. HHH is a MUCH better alternative then Punk/HHH.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm gutted, but it's the E's fault.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> fpalm
> 
> I thought my ex was immature doing that.


The unfollowing on twitter actually makes me think it might be a work, because it is so juvenile and obvious.

I actually thought he's been done with wrestling for a while, his in ring performances have been lacking and , frankly, he looks utterly fucked, and this was just the end of it. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

why people here still think Batista's rumble win is the reason CM Punk wants to leave?...I'm sure he was informed of Batista's win over a month ago, clearly what annoyed him is that probably his WM match has been nixed in favour of another _indy_ guy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



CJohn3:16 said:


> Lets see what happens on the next Raw.


Exactly, there's gonna be a lot of CM Punk chants next week.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This thread exposes so many hypocrites. It just shows that so much of the IWC are just double standard holding morons. If this is legitimate, there is nothing defendable about this. Nothing. CM Punk hasn't been held back or not given a good push. He held the WWE title for longer than 400 days, had the opportunity to face The Rock not once but twice, then was given a shot at Undertaker at Wrestlemania, and was also put in a fued with Lesnar who is working limited dates. His legacy has just been growing in the past two years. This is in addition to all the other background stuff WWE has done in terms of promotion and so forth.

This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.

What? You're going to whine 'Batista came back and it's his fault'. No it's not his fault. CM Punk is a grown ass man who has been given more than pretty much everyone except Cena since Batista left. That same Batista some people are whining about, when he was feeling burned out prior to Wrestlemania 24, didn't walk out on the WWE. He got put in a mid-card match with Umaga, did his bit and moved on until he was ready to be put back in the main event. CM Punk, in the same position, walks out and people are complaining that it's WWE's fault and he deserves better and that he should main event Wrestlemania. Get the fuck out of here. Does he fuck. 

The Rock, one of the biggest stars of all time, came back and brought a huge increase in business for the WWE. He rightfully headlined and put over WWE's biggest star in Cena. Nobody deserved to headline over those two. This year, CM Punk apparently has a fued lined up with Triple H, one of the biggest legends in WWE history, and that's not good enough? 

Oh, and WWE won't give a shit for all you smarks who think they will. Cena is still there, and Batista has just signed a 2 year contract with them and will bring in bigger business than CM Punk ever did. They'll roll on like usual. The only person this has hurt is CM Punk and his legacy if it's true.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

imo punk left not because of his position i think he would of left when he was feuding with curtis axel and ryback and not kane and then triple h for WMXXX so his position was not the issue

but because he didn't like the direction the company was going and the way they were treating guys like ziggler and bryan

imo Batista was the last straw atleast brock and rock were huge stars but fucking batista takes bryan's spot after a 4 year hiatus at 45 years old


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Guwop said:


> I'm gutted, but *it's the E's fault*.


LEAVE BIG E. LANGSTON OUT OF THIS!!!!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Why are people acting like unfollowing him on twitter confirms it's not a work?

I don't think it is a work but what makes the people who think it is suddenly panic when something incredibly minor happens on twitter? Is it really so unimaginable that WWE would use social media to further storylines?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



A PG Attitude said:


> Exactly, there's gonna be a lot of CM Punk chants next week.


In Omaha?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Hopefully, if nothing else, the negative reactions from their fans and now their employees will make them change their tune a little bit.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The crowd gives no shits about Punk compared to Bryan.


Obviously Bryan is more over right now. But right after Bryan, Punk is still the second full time star in terms of overness. This whole mix of Bryan being held down (whether it is kayfabe or real), and Punk simply walking out, is going to be bad for the company. Specially with the WWE Network coming. They shouldnt be pissing fans so much, they are crossing the line IMO.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Punk does realize that only a few people can be in the world title picture at any given moment, yes?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I don't get it, why could he not just see it out till the end of his contract?

Punk's awesome and one of the greatest of the modern era but jeeze does that guy act like a little bitch sometimes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wouldn't surprise me if they're giving him a rest for a 'mini return' Just let Cena beat him at Mania in a career vs career and have done with it


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Punk does realize that only a few people can be in the world title picture at any given moment, yes?


If it was Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Antonio Cesaro going for the WWE title do you honestly think Punk would give a shit.

It's the fact that it's a 45 year old never was & Ratings Killer Orton is what really leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> This thread exposes so many hypocrites. It just shows that so much of the IWC are just double standard holding morons. If this is legitimate, there is nothing defendable about this. Nothing. CM Punk hasn't been held back or not given a good push. He held the WWE title for longer than 400 days, had the opportunity to face The Rock not once but twice, then was given a shot at Undertaker at Wrestlemania, and was also put in a fued with Lesnar who is working limited dates. His legacy has just been growing in the past two years. This is in addition to all the other background stuff WWE has done in terms of promotion and so forth.
> 
> This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.
> 
> ...


What?:lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What's Phil brooks doing in the impact zone?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Curry said:


> Why are people acting like unfollowing him on twitter confirms it's not a work?
> 
> I don't think it is a work but what makes the people who think it is suddenly panic when something incredibly minor happens on twitter? Is it really so unimaginable that WWE would use social media to further storylines?


I agree it confirms nothing. I think they've used social media in the past to further storylines, the latest example being Bryan's tweets after Rumble but there's also been times where we though they were using social media to further storylines and it hasn't been e.g Mick Foley/Dean Ambrose.

I guess we will just have to wait and see, like everything else.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Thunder Cunt said:


> What's Phil brooks doing in the impact zone?


you honestly think cm punk doesn't have the rights to the name he created lol


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

fuck dave, nobody gives a shit about guardians of the galaxy. what a clusterfuck


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

When will we get some sort of confirmation?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.


Look at this mark

:ti:


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Did he actaully leave as in no longer works for WWE ? Or he just said he is going home and appear later this year ? And doing so before raw seems a bit suspicious , i think there is more to this than we see.

I was aways under the impression that Punk was the type of person that respects wrestling traditions and one of them is never to "no show" after you were booked.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.


We dont know why he left. 

If it was the Batista situation and unhappy about his spot. Or if he was just burned out and couldnt take it anymore. Getting burned out on the job is not uncommon. Which usually ends with you just getting up and leave the workplace.

I think its a mix of both. But if his heart, body and head is burned out. Then he did the right thing by leaving. Its not gonna get better going out to the ring and cutting promos and having matches.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> This thread exposes so many hypocrites. It just shows that so much of the IWC are just double standard holding morons. If this is legitimate, there is nothing defendable about this. Nothing. CM Punk hasn't been held back or not given a good push. He held the WWE title for longer than 400 days, had the opportunity to face The Rock not once but twice, then was given a shot at Undertaker at Wrestlemania, and was also put in a fued with Lesnar who is working limited dates. His legacy has just been growing in the past two years. This is in addition to all the other background stuff WWE has done in terms of promotion and so forth.
> 
> This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I agree it confirms nothing. I think they've used social media in the past to further storylines, the latest example being Bryan's tweets after Rumble but there's also been times where we though they were using social media to further storylines and it hasn't been e.g Mick Foley/Dean Ambrose.
> 
> I guess we will just have to wait and see, like everything else.


If this happens to be a work, it's going to be hilarious to re-read the thread


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

In the interview Punk just had im pretty sure he said it was great Batista was back on a full time contract so im assuming them changing his match with HHH and giving it to Bryan is what has caused this.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

CM Punk left the WWE ?


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



A PG Attitude said:


> I'll be sad to see him go but I can't blame the man. People can call him whiny all they want but at the end of the day he's got the balls to stick by his own principles. *How many of us have wanted to walk out on jobs we hate.* If you worked tirelessly for a promotion for years and then your boss went and hired his underqualified mate for the position you'd be pissed as well.


I've walked out on a few jobs. Sometimes you just got to say "Fuck this". If Punk feels WWE are not treating him right and the best thing for him is to leave, he has my support. If you've never had the guts to walk out of a job in protest, I don't think you can criticise Punk for it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Unfortunate, but not surprising. I do not think this is a work. I think he's done for real. I doubt we see him again. His net worth is reportedly $7.5 million and he's often described as being cheap and frugal, meaning he's saved his money. If he doesn't want to come back he really doesn't have to. He's injured, burned out, with no desire, and has more money than he will likely spend for the rest of his life. All that adds up to gone for good.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



jcmmnx said:


> HHH's takeover of WWE has ben like Hogan ruining WCW in 1994. You have Batista as Brutus Beefcake and the Outlaws as ****** Tonk and Duggan.


Perfect analogy. Repped.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



p862011 said:


> you honestly think cm punk doesn't have the rights to the name he created lol



Probably not anymore honestly, Christian had to change his name. The Dudleyz had to change theirs. Punk is no different, he isnt the Rock, he doesnt have the star power to hold onto the stage name like the Rock did. Only in an instance where people used their real names were they allowed to take it with them, which infuriates Vince. So, it wouldnt surprise me if WWE owns the CM Punk name now. I'm just happy the ever whining constantly complaining hypocritical son of a bitch is a gone


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

By walking out he has handed his spot against Triple H to Daniel Bryan, which will be a great match. I can see things from both sides really and it is unprofessional to walk out of a contract but when that contract is with a company that brings back the COO's mates and movie stars to win titles and headline ppvs over the guys that work hard all year round I can understand the frustration.
I just hope for Bryan's sake that the company changes over the next few years but I don't hold out much hope.
I've walked out on a job in the past and I know the feeling of relief that it brings to know you never have to deal with them again, I can imagine he feels a lot happier now that he has in a long time and that's what life's about really, not running yourself into the ground over something that isn't worth it.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

He probably just came to the realization that the only way he will ever main event Wrestlemania is to leave for 4 years and return after finding success outside of wrestling.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

As a CM Punk fan I can only say... fuck you Punk, each and every one of Punk fans wanted to see him in WM.. but that shows you how selfish this guy is..


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk, buddy, I'm Coming Home was last years mania theme!! not this one!!

[


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

It's an unfortunate way to go out but good riddance. His match quality is been all over the place for the past year.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

If true then thats one less reason for me to keep tuning into the consistent drivel thats produced on Monday nights (not all that many reasons left now really).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Probably not anymore honestly, Christian had to change his name. The Dudleyz had to change theirs. Punk is no different, he isnt the Rock, he doesnt have the star power to hold onto the stage name like the Rock did. Only in an instance where people used their real names were they allowed to take it with them, which infuriates Vince. So, it wouldnt surprise me if WWE owns the CM Punk name now. I'm just happy the ever whining constantly complaining hypocritical son of a bitch is a gone


Austin isn't even allowed to use "Stone Cold" anymore without permission.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Obviously the punk haters are going to have a field day over this. But anyone with half a brain knows that punk will leave a huge gap in the roster. It still could be a work like Bryan's concussion. But we'll see.

Personally I feel in the position know where there is very little for me to want to watch now. Having watched for 15 years it would be the first time. But punk brought me back into wrestling with his feud with hardy and kept me watching with his pipe bomb. Watching Batista/orton/cena is even less entertaining to me now than it was 5 years ago and that's saying something.

IF the WWE are wanting to get their name out there into mainstream media and social media then they have done an excellent Job this week


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Well I guess he is gone...

He was my favorite wrestler... and I don't think I'll watch RAW that much now.

I understand he has won it all and his contract was about to end so if he feels he is being mistreated due to part timers hogging the spotlight then he is acting in all his rights. Just like all of us have the right to quit our jobs if we seem fit.

And it lets a good precedent to all his fellow wrestlers... you don't like it? Move on.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

We now post his greatest memorys.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Oakue said:


> Unfortunate, but not surprising.
> 
> I think he's done for real. I doubt we see him again. His net worth is reportedly $7.5 million an he's often described as being cheap and frugal, meaning he's saved his money. If he doesn't want to come back he really doesn't have to. He's injured, burned out, with no desire, and has more money than he will likely spend for the rest of his life. All that adds up gone for good.


Not only that, he is massive friends with Horror directors like Sam Raimi and Punk is a massive horror movie fan so I can easily see him going into that and Sam has wanted him for some time.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



superuser1 said:


> Punk is one of my favorites but I can't defend him here what a spoiled brat. Just because you're not involved in the main event you bitch and leave? Grow up Punk. You can't be in the title picture all the damn time.


:cena5


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This is not a work guys. And it's not just on the wrestling ds. 

It's all over the mainstream. The Mirror, Independent, DigitalSpy (ok, not that mainstream), CBS are all reporting it. Most of them have left the door open for a potential retraction. But it's pretty big news. 

Every single indicator is pointing towards an actual quit and not a work. There's no reason to suddenly have a work while in the midst of a storyline. The most logical conclusion is that they offered Punk a match against Kane and he didn't want it and walked.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> This thread exposes so many hypocrites. It just shows that so much of the IWC are just double standard holding morons. If this is legitimate, there is nothing defendable about this. Nothing. CM Punk hasn't been held back or not given a good push. He held the WWE title for longer than 400 days, had the opportunity to face The Rock not once but twice, then was given a shot at Undertaker at Wrestlemania, and was also put in a fued with Lesnar who is working limited dates. His legacy has just been growing in the past two years. This is in addition to all the other background stuff WWE has done in terms of promotion and so forth.
> 
> This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.
> 
> ...


:lmao what buys is Batista bringing in. The guy won the Rumble and the post Rumble RAW was lower than last years. He got a ratings pop for his return but that's it. This isn't a top star from the AE.. This is a second or third top guy from the Cena era. He was just here three and a half years ago. No one cares, we've seen him fight Orton, Cena, HHH, Taker.. hell even Punk and Bryan. The fans don't give a fuck about him either. The WWE can justify giving their full-timers the shaft for Rock, Taker and Brock but Batista? You've gotta be kidding.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk will probably go do some acting. I can see him doing well in The Walking Dead.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Inb4 his butthurt shoot


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m

Monday I will be taking phone calls to discuss the latest drama at @WWE and get your thoughts on DB, Punk, etc. Stay tuned...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I really hope this is all part of a glorious work.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

And all these years, I thought that Punk enjoyed himself being booked either way 

DAMN :damn


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> Dave Meltzer has confirmed that this is not a work
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ok so since he said it we should all believe him right? Pff


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good for him. I wanted to see the guy perform at Mania, but if him walking is what it takes to wake this fucking company up, then I'll bite the bullet. 

Hopefully they understand that bringing part-timers to main event mania every year will only piss off their current talent.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I love the thought that the WWE seems to be in trouble right before the network launch & the 30th anniversary.

They fucking deserve it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BarneyArmy said:


> We now post his greatest memorys.


Will always and forever be my favorite Punk spot.. Just one of the most epic trollings..


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fizban said:


> fuck dave, nobody gives a shit about guardians of the galaxy. what a clusterfuck


Oh people do care about it, me for one.

I just dont care that hes in it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Getting press in the UK now.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/wwe-cm-punk-reportedly-quits-3088565

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ust-weeks-before-wrestlemania-30-9092718.html

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s216/wwe/news/a547365/has-cm-punk-really-quit-wwe.html


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFox said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m
> 
> Monday I will be taking phone calls to discuss the latest drama at @WWE and get your thoughts on DB, Punk, etc. Stay tuned...




WoW


----------



## SecondCitySaviour (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I think punk realised that the best way to main event mania is to leave for 4 years and come back


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is the new Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

As a fan of the guy I'm extremely disappointed he went chose this road. With that said, we all know he isn't the most diplomatic guy around so when you factor in how he's been undeservedly pushed down the card for mediocre talent like Batista, I really don't blame him. The timing wasn't the greatest but in a way he can be viewed as a martyr for the change that should have happened 3 years ago. Will it work? Probably not, but it sure is a wake up call for Vince and co.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Christmas came 11 months too early! Been waiting for this 95 pound malnourished hypocrite to get the boot his undrawing untalented ass deserved. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Forget about renewing Vince, this guy has brought you nothing but 2.2 ratings.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> *This thread exposes so many hypocrites. It just shows that so much of the IWC are just double standard holding morons. If this is legitimate, there is nothing defendable about this.* Nothing. CM Punk hasn't been held back or not given a good push. He held the WWE title for longer than 400 days, had the opportunity to face The Rock not once but twice, then was given a shot at Undertaker at Wrestlemania, and was also put in a fued with Lesnar who is working limited dates. His legacy has just been growing in the past two years. This is in addition to all the other background stuff WWE has done in terms of promotion and so forth.
> 
> This is a fucking bitch move he's pulled, and those defending it are absolute jokes.
> 
> ...



That whole if made the rest of this post look obsolete. You're basing it all on the assumption that Punk and just took his ball and cried off into the sunset. If he has indeed done that because of his spot in the company/batistia etc. then I fully agree with what you've just wrote, it's unprofessional and immature. But we know nothing yet, all this thread is based on is what the dirtsheets say, which unfortunately everyone on here is always gullible enough to take as 110% truth.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

And not a fuck was given by the casuals


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Arcturus said:


> I don't, I don't want to see this company die this kind of death, I'm hoping this is just a case of CM Punk needing a significant amount of time off.


'Death is the final wake-up call.'
- Douglas Horton


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The way Punk looked at El Torito in the Royal Rumble told you everything you need to know about Punk's mindset these days.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fanboi101 said:


> And not a fuck was given by the casuals


True. Haha. Raws are going to be more watchable without him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fizban said:


> fuck dave, nobody gives a shit about guardians of the galaxy. what a clusterfuck


I do, it's the Marvel movie I'm most excited for. Batista being in it isn't even one of the top 5 reasons though.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Aficionado said:


> He probably just came to the realization that the only way he will ever main event Wrestlemania is to leave for 4 years and return after finding success outside of wrestling.


Hell, Punk has TEN years before he's 45. Maybe he can do the MMA things too,lol. He's been training in it as a hobby for a while now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Pretty gutted as he's a top star when he's on form. Unfortunately there's no doubt he's not been in the right mindset for a while now for whatever reason.

I respect that he's able to stick up for what he thinks and just walk away. He could've easily taken the money until July and left then, but he's walked away from a Mania payday, which says a lot about how he feels. Not many could do that. It's not all about money to him. With that said it's kind of a shitty thing to do, to just walk away and not try to resolve things. Maybe he did sit down with Vince, we don't know. Oh well.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The man deserves better he has worked his ass off since 1997 without stopping. He tried to help wrestling in 2011 and got buried by triple h. Then we get his long title reign and at the end of it he jobs to the rock and is then put in shit feuds. He then has to do shit and watch his friend d bryan get buried so fair is fair he deserves it. My opinion and he pulled a steve austin.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fanboi101 said:


> And not a fuck was given by the casuals


Lol, so true.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Fanboi101 said:


> And not a fuck was given by the casuals


You cared enough to come in here and write. :genius


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

Hopefully someone gets over by shooting on him, that would be the perfect irony.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

They would have been better to just string Punk along instead of telling him the day after Rumble, working against Kane at WM30, good with you?


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He sounds rattled. Can't say I blame him too much. While I do feel he could stand to take a couple of months off to hit the weights, and that he needs to put more into his performances in the ring, he truly hasn't been given anything worthy of his promo skills in the past few months.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Nige™ said:


> Pretty gutted as he's a top star when he's on form. Unfortunately there's no doubt he's not been in the right mindset for a while now *for whatever reason.*
> 
> I respect that he's able to stick up for what he thinks and just walk away. He could've easily taken the money until July and left then, but he's walked away from a Mania payday, which says a lot about how he feels. Not many could do that. It's not all about money to him. With that said it's kind of a shitty thing to do, to just walk away and not try to resolve things. Maybe he did sit down with Vince, we don't know. Oh well.


Have you watched the product lately? It's a f'n joke.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I could imagine Punk and a few guys in the back watching the end of the Rumble and just feel sick to their stomach. Not saying it's the right or wrong choice but it must have sucked to have seen this guy who has trashed wrestling for a few years come back just last week and win the Rumble.

I think most guys would be alright if it's someone like the Rock because he's almost bigger than the WWE but Batista isn't that big of a wrestling star. Not many were clamoring for his return like people do for Rock or Austin.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Please do not call him Phil. you do not know him therefore you don't get that right. His name is CM Punk.


He can call Phillip whatever he wants.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Matt Hardy ✔ @MATTHARDYBRAND
Follow

So Punk allegedly walked out & quit WWE. Interesting. It's impossible 2 understand the toll that job can have on you-unless you've lived it.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

instead of comparing this to austin leaving in 02 we should be comparing the situation to the Radicalz leaving the WCW.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Well done, all what i need, a great reason to stop watching this shit, Punk leaving.

Hopefully Vince and his fucking monopoly die tomorrow.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Austin isn't even allowed to use "Stone Cold" anymore without permission.


Exactly, only the Rock has that luxury. He is allowed to go by Dwayne johnson, The Rock, Dwayne The Rock Johnson, whatever and no one can stop him, and Vince can do nothing about it. The Rock played the game better than anyone. CM Punk, in the grand scheme of things, isnt that big a deal, and I highly doubt he will be allowed to use that name.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*

I know i know there's no chance... but i would like to see punk vs joe from this


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



#Mark said:


> :lmao what buys is Batista bringing in. The guy won the Rumble and the post Rumble RAW was lower than last years. He got a ratings pop for his return but that's it. This isn't a top star from the AE.. This is a second or third top guy from the Cena era. He was just here three and a half years ago. No one cares, we've seen him fight Orton, Cena, HHH, Taker.. hell even Punk and Bryan. The fans don't give a fuck about him either. The WWE can justify giving their full-timers the shaft for Rock, Taker and Brock but Batista? You've gotta be kidding.


Last year's post Rumble Raw was coming off The Rock winning the title. The only two people bigger than The Rock in terms of wrestling history are Hogan and Austin, and neither of them could outdo him right now since The Rock is a bigger mainstream success.

Batista popped over 5 million viewers on his return just last week. This was after people were bitching about how he won't matter. Once they start advertising him for house shows etc. attendance will go up and so forth. I'm sure we'll find similar excuses then. You 'internet fans' don't give a shit. You didn't give a shit about John Cena either, for years, and had WWE listened to all of you, they'd miss out on their biggest draw in the last decade. This is your disconnect with reality. WWE isn't just giving some random 'superstar' a second Royal Rumble win or the chance to headline Wrestlemania. This is the biggest star they've made behind Cena since Austin and Rock left. The fact that everyone is still so butthurt about it all is what makes it so enjoyable though. 'Why are they giving him all this? He wasn't that big? He wasn't that big of a superstar!' In the meantime, they obviously know he is, gave him the Rumble win and will have him headline Wrestlemania. He'll also be your main event for most of the next 2 years until he leaves.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



SecondCitySaviour said:


> I think punk realised that the best way to main event mania is to leave for 4 years and come back


I loled:lmao


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SoupBro said:


> I do, it's the Marvel movie I'm most excited for. Batista being in it isn't even one of the top 5 reasons though.


He's not playing the raccoon, is he? I don't mind him being in the movie, but I don't think he's got the right voice for a raccoon. Or any rodent or marsupial.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MrWeymes said:


> He sounds rattled. Can't say I blame him too much. While I do feel he could stand to take a couple of months off to hit the weights, and that he needs to put more into his performances in the ring, he truly hasn't been given anything worthy of his promo skills in the past few months.


You could tell he wasn't happy.

If you thought you where mistreated at your workplace (right or wrong) you would have every right to quit your job.

It might unprofessional but at least he is not being a hypocrite, I think most wrestlers would've just taked the money of their last 5 months and a LARGE wrestlemania paycheck and go home richer. But he was just tired and frustrated.

He will be missed.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Is funny how some say "He worked his ass since 1997 or something, he deserves better". I guess he is the only person in the roster that has worked his ass to live their dreams.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFranticJane said:


> He's not playing the raccoon, is he? I don't mind him being in the movie, but I don't think he's got the right voice for a raccoon. Or any rodent or marsupial.


The racoon is Bradley Cooper, good actor.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

10$ says that it's because Batista had his eyes set on AJ.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I hope this doesn't affect AJ, but with WWE, you'll never know.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



smark-hole said:


> The man deserves better he has worked his ass off since 1997 without stopping. He tried to help wrestling in 2011 and got buried by triple h. Then we get his long title reign and at the end of it he jobs to the rock and is then put in shit feuds. He then has to do shit and watch his friend d bryan get buried so fair is fair he deserves it. My opinion and he pulled a steve austin.



Yeah, Taker, Y2J, and Brock are real shit feuds coming off the Rock and a 434 day reign. Oh god for 3 months we had him lackeying around with heymans boys while a new person was the top of the card. Oh god, 3 months, man, this is bullshit. Dude, deal with it.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Last year's post Rumble Raw was coming off The Rock winning the title. The only two people bigger than The Rock in terms of wrestling history are Hogan and Austin, and neither of them could outdo him right now since The Rock is a bigger mainstream success.
> 
> Batista popped over 5 million viewers on his return just last week. This was after people were bitching about how he won't matter. Once they start advertising him for house shows etc. attendance will go up and so forth. I'm sure we'll find similar excuses then. You 'internet fans' don't give a shit. You didn't give a shit about John Cena either, for years, and had WWE listened to all of you, they'd miss out on their biggest draw in the last decade. This is your disconnect with reality. WWE isn't just giving some random 'superstar' a second Royal Rumble win or the chance to headline Wrestlemania. This is the biggest star they've made behind Cena since Austin and Rock left. The fact that everyone is still so butthurt about it all is what makes it so enjoyable though. 'Why are they giving him all this? He wasn't that big? He wasn't that big of a superstar!' In the meantime, they obviously know he is, gave him the Rumble win and will have him headline Wrestlemania. He'll also be your main event for most of the next 2 years until he leaves.


 any source for your 5 million because if not :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> The racoon is Bradley Cooper, good actor.


Wow. That's a genuinely brilliant casting choice


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Exactly, only the Rock has that luxury. He is allowed to go by Dwayne johnson, The Rock, Dwayne The Rock Johnson, whatever and no one can stop him, and Vince can do nothing about it. The Rock played the game better than anyone. CM Punk, in the grand scheme of things, isnt that big a deal, and I highly doubt he will be allowed to use that name.


Well, he's been using that name way before signing a WWE contract, during his indy days. Since he is the creator of the name, I guess he can use it. I think he talked about it in his documentary.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Please...
> 
> Stone Cold has said on numerous occasions that walking out on the company is one of the biggest regrets of his career in hindsight. If this is true, CM Punk WILL regret this decision eventually. Its a stupid thing to do. Regardless of how he feels about his current position or story line, he still has a CONTRACT obligation that he should honor.
> 
> He comes across as a huge whiner and complainer. If he isn't getting what he wants, the fact that he bitches and moans about everything he doesn't like could definitely be a part of the reason for his decline. Instead of walking out on the company, he should get with Vince, or whoever else, and try to come up with a solution - like an adult -. If he's already done that and doesn't get what he wants, then he should simply wait until his contract is up in July, which isn't that far away, and go elsewhere. That would be the adult thing to do.


Punk will not regret anything, he's too stubborn and immature to even question his attitude. People with defiant personalities are like that. I think he has plenty of reasons to be upset though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


This. All day.
How the fuck can one complain about their spot (if this is the actual issue) when you have been one of the main/well protected stars for the last 2 years? I get that he's a 'perfectionist' but fuck, there are people in that locker room that wish they could get half of the shit Punk has been given and they aren't threatening to quit or going through the motions acting like a bitch. 

Now, if he's just burnt out and injuries are piling up, good for him for leaving before his body really gave out. 

I think it's the former, though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



El_Absoluto said:


> You could tell he wasn't happy.
> 
> If you thought you where mistreated at your workplace (right or wrong) you would have every right to quit your job.
> 
> ...


Actually, him staying for the WM, working a match and then leaving would've been fair to the people that have already bought tickets to watch him. And I doubt that they can even get refunds. 

If he's to be lauded for being on some sort of a moral high path, then he needs to contact each and every one of the fans that bought tickets and take them off of them and try to sell them instead of forcing them into a position of having to buy, beg for refunds, or scalp them in the end.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk bitches and whines way too much but there's no denying this is really bad news for the company. I'll miss him as one of my favorites, hopefully we can see him back at some point. 

Honestly though, anyone who thinks Punk's performance over the last few months (sloppy in the ring, meh on the mic) is deserving of a big 'Mania match is wrong. No way I'd be comfortable giving him a main event caliber match with how badly he's been phoning it in.


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

please be a work


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MaybeLock said:


> Well, he's been using that name way before signing a WWE contract, during his indy days. Since he is the creator of the name, I guess he can use it. I think he talked about it in his documentary.


That's a decent point. After all, Chris Jericho retained his name and manages to use it outside of the WWE.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheFranticJane said:


> He's not playing the raccoon, is he? I don't mind him being in the movie, but I don't think he's got the right voice for a raccoon. Or any rodent or marsupial.


He's Drax the Destroyer.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Matt2520 said:


> please be a work


it's not a work... sadly.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Exactly, only the Rock has that luxury. He is allowed to go by Dwayne johnson, The Rock, Dwayne The Rock Johnson, whatever and no one can stop him, and Vince can do nothing about it. The Rock played the game better than anyone. CM Punk, in the grand scheme of things, isnt that big a deal, and I highly doubt he will be allowed to use that name.


WWE were annoyed with Punk a few years ago for not signing over the rights to his name, smart move as he can now use it whenever and wherever he wants.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> That whole if made the rest of this post look obsolete. You're basing it all on the assumption that Punk and just took his ball and cried off into the sunset. If he has indeed done that because of his spot in the company/batistia etc. then I fully agree with what you've just wrote, it's unprofessional and immature. But we know nothing yet, all this thread is based on is what the dirtsheets say, which unfortunately everyone on here is always gullible enough to take as 110% truth.


I was just having a rant on the hypocrites on here. I hope CM Punk hasn't done this. I'm one of his biggest fans. I wanted him to win the Royal Rumble in 2010 but Edge won, then I wanted him to win it in 2011 and be the one facing Cena, but it never happened. He's a great talent, and easily the biggest WWE have made behind Cena/Batista. This would be a terrible way for his legacy to diminish. He can be a dick, that we know, but I hope he wasn't crazy enough to do this.



smark-hole said:


> any source for your 5 million because if not :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Uh, there is a rating's thread on this very forum. Unless you believe over 5 million viewers tuned in for a random reason instead of the thing WWE had been hyping for a month. It's up to WWE to capitalise on these increases and give a reason for those people to stick around.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He's clearly UPSET that with Mania coming up there's nothing major for him. 

IN BEFORE CM PUNK TO TNA THREADS BEGIN unk2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Last year's post Rumble Raw was coming off The Rock winning the title. The only two people bigger than The Rock in terms of wrestling history are Hogan and Austin, and neither of them could outdo him right now since The Rock is a bigger mainstream success.
> 
> Batista popped over 5 million viewers on his return just last week. This was after people were bitching about how he won't matter. Once they start advertising him for house shows etc. attendance will go up and so forth. I'm sure we'll find similar excuses then. You 'internet fans' don't give a shit. You didn't give a shit about John Cena either, for years, and had WWE listened to all of you, they'd miss out on their biggest draw in the last decade. This is your disconnect with reality. WWE isn't just giving some random 'superstar' a second Royal Rumble win or the chance to headline Wrestlemania. This is the biggest star they've made behind Cena since Austin and Rock left. The fact that everyone is still so butthurt about it all is what makes it so enjoyable though. 'Why are they giving him all this? He wasn't that big? He wasn't that big of a superstar!' In the meantime, they obviously know he is, gave him the Rumble win and will have him headline Wrestlemania. He'll also be your main event for most of the next 2 years until he leaves.


You "internet fans".. So the sell out crowds in Pittsburgh and Cleveland read the dirtsheets huh? I bet they post here too! The reality of the situation is that Batista isn't a big enough star to warrant being put above the entire roster. This forum was unbearable when Rock won the title but the live crowds were ecstatic whenever they saw him. Batista hasn't garnered a reaction even remotely close to that. The ratings are right back to where they were during the year. The house shows get a small increase but that's just because there's another star to promote. You're beyond delusional if you think Batista/Orton will pop a big buyrate and you're even more delusional if you think the 80,000 people in the arena that are shitting on the match are just "internet fans".


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I really like Punk as a performer, but does anyone bitch and complain as much as him?


HBK did.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

:lol

Well I still have Ambrose, but there goes whatever interest I had in WWE. fpalm

Somebody PM if Punk comes back. (Y) 

Hope he goes to NJPW.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

More news



> Prowrestling.net reports that CM Punk seemed very disinterested in the current WWE product at his Wizard World Q&A session in Portland this past Friday during Royal Rumble weekend. Punk was very upset about Batista getting the WrestleMania XXX main event. He said he is friends with Batista but he wanted to be honest and it was Daniel Bryan's year.
> 
> Punk made the comment, "I show up. Someone tells me what to do and I just go out do it and leave." He also implied his recent work was not good and that he was down to using two moves a match. Punk reportedly came off despondent and unhappy with WWE.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Chan Hung said:


> He's clearly UPSET that with Mania coming up there's nothing major for him.
> 
> IN BEFORE CM PUNK TO TNA THREADS BEGIN unk2


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...m-punk-has-left-wwe-could-we-see-him-tna.html

too late :lmao


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

if this is indeed true they better be ready for a shitload of boos during wrestlemania...

it´s gonna be epic! just watch 

WWE really fucked themselfs up with this one...


----------



## PRL18 (Dec 17, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

was there a rumor that they will have a summer of punk 2??


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is really banged up, sure this factors into his decision (along with being whiny and delusional, coming from a fan of his). 

But honestly he should have been weight training like the rest of the roster to prevent injury. He's honestly to blame for a lot of his problems.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



MaybeLock said:


> Well, he's been using that name way before signing a WWE contract, during his indy days. Since he is the creator of the name, I guess he can use it. I think he talked about it in his documentary.


He talked about it during his WWE documentary. I'm not saying he CANT, I'm saying it wouldnt surprise me one bit if he cant. 2 people, that can be seen as a "big deal," have made up names, that can use them wherever they see fit: Hulk Hogan and The Rock. Not event Austin can stick "Stone Cold" in front of his name for one of his shitty movies if WWE doesnt want him to.

Warrior and Chyna had to legally change their names to Warrior and Chyna to be able to use them.
Christian came up with his name years before WWF days on the indies, he still couldnt use Christian when he went to TNA
3D were the Dudleys LONG before WWF, once they signed with WWF, guess what, they lost the name privelages

I would guess its on a case by case situation, as there HAVE been instances, such as Tazz, RVD, Tommy Dreamer, and people like that. But get this, if Punk didnt trademark his name years ago, and Vince did while he was with WWE, then yeah, dont look for a CM Punk anywhere. Look for Phil.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



almostfamous said:


> Wow this is huge if true. "Stone Cold can take his ball and go home". What do people think about HHH-Bryan at mania, because that's where this will go if Punk is gone.


Actually Bryan vs. HHH is where this angle should have gone in the first place.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What is Punk going to do later in life? At 35 I doubt he's made so much money that he's set for life. He wasn't making much money before 2011 I bet.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SoupBro said:


> Cena would never do something like this :cena3


And Cena would never have the reason too either. unk8


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



#Mark said:


> You "internet fans".. So the sell out crowds in Pittsburgh and Cleveland read the dirtsheets huh? I bet they post here too! The reality of the situation is that Batista isn't a big enough star to warrant being put above the entire roster. This forum was unbearable when Rock won the title but the live crowds were ecstatic whenever they saw him. Batista hasn't garnered a reaction even remotely close to that. The ratings are right back to where they were during the year. The house shows get a small increase but that's just because there's another star to promote. You're beyond delusional if you think Batista/Orton will pop a big buyrate and you're even more delusional if you think the 80,000 people in the arena that are shitting on the match are just "internet fans".


Yes, 'internet fans'. We've done this dance before. You all bitched about Cena and shat on his matches for about 3 years straight whilst he was still drawing good business and bringing up attendance figures. WWE does not give a shit about you smarks because they see what you clearly don't, and that's what's bringing in the business and what's bringing in the money.

And I don't think Batista/Orton is the right match. I'm not as delusional as some people on here to think Bryan/Orton of all fucking things is either. That match wouldn't do better than the former, it's a shit match-up. It would just make Bryan nuthuggers happier, that's all. If Bryan is in the main event, he needs to be in there with a big star like Cena, Batista, Triple H or Undertaker.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just_one said:


> if this is indeed true they better be ready for a shitload of boos during wrestlemania...
> 
> it´s gonna be epic! just watch
> 
> WWE really fucked themselfs up with this one...


Not really, insert Bryan into the HHH match and you have WM ending that people wanted since August. No one chanted CM Punk one time at the Rumble, so please dont overestimate his value.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just_one said:


> if this is indeed true they better be ready for a shitload of boos during wrestlemania...
> 
> it´s gonna be epic! just watch
> 
> WWE really fucked themselfs up with this one...


This is Punk's fault, WWE did nothing wrong here. 

How will they explain this on screen? So many questions.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Batista winning the rumble is a slap in the face for wrestlers who worked their ass off. More superstars should leave


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

You've gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So...

Orton vs. Batista, Lesnar vs. Taker, Bryan vs. Triple H, Cena vs. Wyatt, Sheamus vs ? as the main events


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Is it unprofessional? Sure. But at the same time he's been looking completely burned out and disinterested for a long time now. I'm a fan of his, but I think it's better that he leaves and stays gone at this point.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



EnemyOfMankind said:


> Batista winning the rumble is a slap in the face for wrestlers who worked their ass off. More superstars should leave


You know what's an even bigger slap?

The crowd messing the fuck out of Orton vs Cena, at least they went on with the match.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> He talked about it during his WWE documentary. I'm not saying he CANT, I'm saying it wouldnt surprise me one bit if he cant. 2 people, that can be seen as a "big deal," have made up names, that can use them wherever they see fit: Hulk Hogan and The Rock. Not event Austin can stick "Stone Cold" in front of his name for one of his shitty movies if WWE doesnt want him to.
> 
> Warrior and Chyna had to legally change their names to Warrior and Chyna to be able to use them.
> Christian came up with his name years before WWF days on the indies, he still couldnt use Christian when he went to TNA
> ...


Punk owns the copyright to the name though. WWE have tried to get it off him as they did with all the other guys you mentioned and he refused as he knew that in a situation like this he would still be able to use it. He has talked about it before, think on Colt Cabana's podcast or somewhere like that. He's been approached multiple times with deals to sign over the rights to the name and refused everytime, he can use it whenever he wants now.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Honestly, can't say I really blame him. Clearly his heart isn't in it, and if he does step away for a while or for good, and that's his reason, its good enough for me. It's still sad though as he's pretty much the reason I got back into WWE a few years ago.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Punked Up said:


> So...
> 
> Orton vs. Batista, Lesnar vs. Taker, Bryan vs. Triple H, Cena vs. Wyatt, Sheamus vs ? as the main events


Perhaps, as Sheamus has gone straight at the Shield, he'll either get a one on one with reigns, a handicap match or they'll have him take on Kane as a continuation of faces v authority angle.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm a big Punk fan, and even if I agree with most about he say about the currently WWE's status, leaving this way is not just a "Fuck WWE" but "Fuck my fans" too. He is only thinking about himself, and he lost a lot of my respect.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I agree with his decision if this is genuine. The booking as of late has been horrendous and they're giving Rumble wins and title runs to past stars to make up for their inability to create new ones.

Of course, walking out on them doesn't help the aforementioned horrendous booking, but they don't deserve anything less for the way they've been doing business lately. Fuck 'em and good on Punk for having the balls to stick it to them.

He's just doing what so many on the roster probably _want_ to do.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



smark-hole said:


> any source for your 5 million because if not :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


link

WWE Entertainment	USA	8:00 PM 5249	1.7
WWE Entertainment	USA	9:00 PM 4995	1.7
WWE Entertainment	USA	10:00 PM 4363	1.5

Is probably what he was referring to. 5 million unique viewers that means though. That doesn't mean a 5.0 rating.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Punked Up said:


> What is Punk going to do later in life? At 35 I doubt he's made so much money that he's set for life. He wasn't making much money before 2011 I bet.


before 2011 he bought Joey Mercury a house and was ready to retire saying he was set for life if he wanted to, can you imagine how much he has now? If he wasn't set for life then he sure as hell is now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



HouseofPunk said:


> Punk owns the copyright to the name though. WWE have tried to get it off him as they did with all the other guys you mentioned and he refused as he knew that in a situation like this he would still be able to use it. He has talked about it before, think on Colt Cabana's podcast or somewhere like that. He's been approached multiple times with deals to sign over the rights to the name and refused everytime, he can use it whenever he wants now.


Credit goes to Punk for this and this is exactly a battle the Warrior won over them as well. Warrior did it the dirty way, but kudos to Punk for his long-term thinking. Apparently, reports are that he didn't need the money because he's saved most of his living rather humbly. 

The guy's a smart man. A little inconsiderate and selfish, but that's the kind of mentality that's ideal for self-preservation.

Punk had also asked to be the one to induct Warrior into the HOF. Wouldn't be surprised if he got turned down there as well. It seemed like he was no longer a part of WWE's major plans, and instead of a slow decline to death, he left when his stock was relatively high and before several more midcard appearances destroyed even more of his cred. 

There is a market for disgruntled ex-WWE stars in the form of media appearances and shoots, books etc. And with Punk owning the rights to his name, he can easily continue to market himself howsoever he wants. 

He didn't have that much to lose and so he bolted.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Oakue said:


> link
> 
> WWE Entertainment	USA	8:00 PM 5249	1.7
> WWE Entertainment	USA	9:00 PM 4995	1.7
> WWE Entertainment	USA	10:00 PM 4363	1.5


Batista still drawing. :cool2


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

lol at VM Punk marks rooting for the dead heat brat taking his ball and leaving.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Please Punk do a mini-feud with Kevin Steen


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is not taking shit from Vince and he is no ass kisser... So, I don't see why anybody would want to blame him for leaving. It has nothing to do with beeing not professional, it has apparantly to do with not wanting to get bullshitted by Vince's dictatorship....


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I've read AJ Lee twitted something about Punk but she deleted it. Anybody knows something?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Screw you guys , i'm going home , cartman style.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

WWE fans on Facebook are now even madder. Just check out some of the comments on WWE's latest posts :lmao. This isn't confined to the IWC.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> From Prowrestling.net, a fan report :
> 
> I was at Punk's Portland Comic Con and I didn't feel the need to relay the information until he departed from WWE. There are two key parts of his Q&A that stand out in retrospect.
> 
> ...



Good guy CM Punk, leaves company so Daniel Bryan can face Triple H instead :cool2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk is truly the catalyst for change as this will force HHH to put over DB at Mania creating a new star.

#makingthisshitcoolagain.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> WWE fans on Facebook are now even madder. Just check out some of the comments on WWE's latest posts :lmao. This isn't confined to the IWC.


I don't get why people automatically think that fans on official facebook and wwe.com are populated by casuals. If it's on the internet and the post is being made by someone on the internet, by default that's the IWC ... 

Or am I missing something?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This fucking sucks. Horrible news to read with Mania just two months away.

On the other hand, this is both surprising and not surprising at the same time. Considering what he was doing the last few months of 2013, the lack of direction had to be frustrating.

He's apparently texting buddies with Vince. For all we know, they could hash this shit out at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

All he ever does is whine

He should be grateful this company were still paying him

He will soon come crawling back tail between his legs when he realizes nobody else wants him and nobody else will pay him as handsomely as the wwe do


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> WWE fans on Facebook are now even madder. Just check out some of the comments on WWE's latest posts :lmao. This isn't confined to the IWC.



this and the Bryan situation are gonna damage the company...


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He can always go to CZW where he'll be at home with his fellow botchamaniacs.

:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Man, I just love "Cult of Personality". I don't wanna stop listening that song in the WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I don't get why people automatically think that fans on official facebook and wwe.com are populated by casuals. If it's on the internet and the post is being made by someone on the internet, by default that's the IWC ...
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Because most adults don't [Like] WWE or comment on their Facebook page because they don't want their friends and family to know they watch pro wrestling.

Source: Me


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk living up to his name then. Always seemed like that kind of person anyway.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just_one said:


> this and the Bryan situation are gonna damage the company...


This is turning into greatest trainwreck Road to WM of all time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

https://twitter.com/WWEShop/status/428569698356457472


WWEShop.com ‏@WWEShop
The BRAND NEW @CMPunk "Best Since Day One" Hat has arrived on @WWEShop! http://wwe.me/t4Iqk http://ow.ly/i/4qPIH

Bad timing WWE bad Timing


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

LOL at WWE facebook page.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Tomcat_1985 said:


> Punk is not taking shit from Vince and he is no ass kisser... So, I don't see why anybody would want to blame him for leaving. It has nothing to do with beeing not professional, it has apparantly to do with not wanting to get bullshitted by Vince's dictatorship....


By Vince's dictatorship you mean the Vince's company that he owns and gets to do what he wants with?


----------



## londongeeza (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Breaking news. WWE have agreed that Hunico will play CM punk in future events......


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk's set for life. He doen't need the company anymore


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



just_one said:


> this and the Bryan situation are gonna damage the company...


Nope

The wwe were surviving long before the vanilla midgets arrived and it will survive when the vanilla midgets are long gone


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I have a feeling that this is more about how he feels the WWE is treating Bryan as opposed to how the WWE is treating Punk


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

GOT A FEELING THAT THIS IS WORK.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I don't get why people automatically think that fans on official facebook and wwe.com are populated by casuals. If it's on the internet and the post is being made by someone on the internet, by default that's the IWC ...
> 
> Or am I missing something?


You're missing the fact that you live in 2014 where the internet is used by just about everyone in the Western World and Facebook has over a billion members.

I don't get why people think that casuals are different from us, like they're some alien species. I was just saying that in response to trolls on here who thinks nobody gives a shit apart from basement dwelling neck beards.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I have a feeling that this is more about how he feels the WWE is treating Bryan as opposed to how the WWE is treating Punk


So, its about Batista getting the title match over Bryan rather than Bryan getting Triple H over him?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Somebody get Hunico on the phone, they've got another job for him.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, him staying for the WM, working a match and then leaving would've been fair to the people that have already bought tickets to watch him. And I doubt that they can even get refunds.


If you purchased tickets, booked a flight, booked a hotel, and took time off work for ONE person in an event that is months away, you are a fucking idiot. No one will convince they did all that for one person that's not guaranteed to be there (there could easily be an injury within a week). 

As far as Punk leaving. I'm happy about this. it restores my faith in pro wrestlers not being in things just for the money. I respect CM Punk much more now unless it turns out to be a work. Then I will go back to not caring about him like I do most of the roster.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Kemil22 said:


> Nope
> 
> The wwe were surviving long before the vanilla midgets arrived and it will survive when the vanilla midgets are long gone


Two of WWEs most popular stars are 'Vanilla Midgets'.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Wow.. WWE's Facebook page really is a clusterfuck right now.. Everything they posted today is just getting shredded to death about Punk and the shit product


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> Because most adults don't [Like] WWE or comment on their Facebook page because they don't want their friends and family to know they watch pro wrestling.
> 
> Source: Me


Lolol. I just checked out the page (first time for everything I guess). Some of the top comments on everything are typical IWC smarks honestly. There's stuff like /babyscream for Brock and "No fine for Orton for beating up Cena's dad" .. shitting on NAO's .. 

I think it seems to be a fair mix of IWC and casual. But you never know. 

PS. I didn't put up the Warrior's pic as my cover even though I wanted to because I don't want anyone to know I'm a WWE fan. I'm such a closet fan that it took me about 5 months to tell my fiance that I had gotten hooked again.

EDIT: I was on their RAW page ... WWE.com is a massive fiasco with Punk fans having taken over completely! Hahaha. I'm loving this.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



londongeeza said:


> Breaking news. WWE have agreed that Hunico will play CM punk in future events......


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Punk is truly the catalyst for change as this will force HHH to put over DB at Mania creating a new star.
> 
> #makingthisshitcoolagain.


He is a martyr. Sacrificing himself for the betterment of others. He truly is a Straight Edge Savior.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good for him. Life is too short to be grinding shit when you're burned out and can walk away. As a viewer, this is great for someone who isn't burned out to step up and fill his spot. Not sure why he has to be condemned for this, but whatever helps the lot of you sleep at night.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

fuck. and the inevitable happens.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He's definitely not renewing if things stay the way they are. He's burned out and unhappy, further fueled by this. I still expect him to return for WM even if he wrestles Kane. But make no mistake about it, the company will do just fine without him just like they did when Cena was gone for two months.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This topic is hysterical though, fans losing "respect" for him & all that jazz. :lmao

Nobody owes us anything in life, telling another man they should do something just to make your little WWE viewing experience a better one is retarded. And nobody here knows the whole story, kinda stupid to cast stones at anybody, whether it's HHH & his supposed "Backstage Politics" or Punk leaving. Dude's more set financially then 99.9% of this board & by the sound of it, I guess nobody here has told a job of theirs to fuck off - a forum full of atheists acting like they have morals. :lmao


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

lol.. Fucking JTG with a Lita jab



> - WWE Superstar JTG, who rarely tweets, commented on the Matt Hardy and CM Punk stories with a reference to former WWE Diva Lita, who both men dated. JTG wrote:
> 
> "Cm punk leaves WWE ? Matt Hardy arrested ? Sounds like a former Diva is really into American Horror Story Coven. #Idonttweetbutwhenido...."


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

We don't know if he's necessarily gone for good, but who knows what's going to happen.

It's funny by the way, how badly the dirtsheets have been exposed with this, they said they wanted Punk to sell the angle with Kane and advance the story next week which is why he was off the show. But these new reports are contradicting themselves.


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a work...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Bryan to get threw in this shit fued with HHH now. 

Everything thats went on the last few weeks has just made me want to quit watching alltogether, i'll stop watching after Wrestlemania most likely if Bryan doesn't walk out as champion like he deserves, looks like CM Punks just had enough if this isn't a work/


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> You're missing the fact that you live in 2014 where the internet is used by just about everyone in the Western World and Facebook has over a billion members.
> 
> *I don't get why people think that casuals are different from us, like they're some alien species. *I was just saying that in response to trolls on here who thinks nobody gives a shit apart from basement dwelling neck beards.


:lmao Exactly. It's 2014 people are now getting into technology more than ever. That's why there is an WWE app getting shoved down our throats. Also the WWE network proves it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Jake Roberts said:


> *This topic is hysterical though, fans losing "respect" for him & all that jazz. :lmao
> 
> Nobody owes us anything in life, telling another man they should do something just to make your little WWE viewing experience a better one is retarded.* And nobody here knows the whole story, kinda stupid to cast stones at anybody, whether it's HHH & his supposed "Backstage Politics" or Punk leaving. Dude's more set financially then 99.9% of this board & by the sound of it, I guess nobody here has told a job of theirs to fuck off - a forum full of atheists acting like they have morals. :lmao


I agree. I'm a Punk fan, but he doesn't owe me nothing and i'm not going to mad at him for sticking in a situation he doesn't want to be in for my entertainment.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Raw live from Chicago in about a month or so should be a lot of fun if he really has just quit like that.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

122 pages in one day. Record?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Damn. 

He doesn't owe us a damn thing though, he put on some of the best performances I've ever seen.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TaylorFitz said:


> Raw live from Chicago in about a month or so should be a lot of fun if he really has just quit like that.


Imagine CM Punk just buying a front-row ticket for that show, for shits and giggles.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Stone Cold is 50 years old and has been happily retired for 11 years. Accept it.


Yep.

He said on Jericho's podcast not even 2 months ago



> “To totally get ready for a high caliber match like WrestleMania 30 I would need a three month training window. For timing, getting back in the ring, taking bumps; to do it right. So you bump for three months. You get into storylines. You go to Monday Night Raw, you do the creative, you have the big blast-off match at WrestleMania, and then… there is is. There’s the big match at WrestleMania. Then what? Then three months later you get your paycheck when all the PPV counts come back, and then you cash your check. Then what? Where do you go?
> 
> "You can make some money. But you get all revved up, you have your 30 minute window, then what? Then you’ve got to recover, because you’ve got yourself back in the mode. Anything is possible. Being involved in some capacity would be fun. But being very candid, I like the way I operated back then. I like the creative liberties and freedoms I had back then. I don’t know that walking back in there right now I would have those same freedoms, and I don’t know that I could operate in that system … I love my fans first and foremost. I know they’d like to see me in a match. But you’ve just got to understand the shoes I’m in, and where I’m at now. I love wrestling fans, and I love the WWE.”


Sounds like a guy that has wrestled his last match. I mean unless Vince offers him money that would be stupid to turn down for a handful of Raw appearances and one match at WM.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

:lmao at the Facebook page. If you haven't seen it yet, do yourself a service.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



doinktheclowns said:


> WWEs two most popular stars are 'Vanilla Midgets'.


Nobody cares thats why wwe dont push bryan

When the vanilla midgets do leave the wwe will just replace them an carry on surviving like they always do. Only delusional fanboys can think the wwe are going to suffer because of this.

For every punk/bryan fan there are 10 lil jimmies for cena wwe dont need you.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



doinktheclowns said:


> WWEs two most popular stars are 'Vanilla Midgets'.


Two most?

Didn't know John Cena was a vanilla midget


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

And all the AE/Russo moron marks have arrived calling him a crybaby. Punk is the only top guy to ever be employed by this company and voice an opinion on the product. The reason his enthusiasm has fallen is because the product is fucking garbage. You have PPVs and Raws with the crowd shitting all over everything. The booking is unimaginable, WCW 2000 was NEVER this retarded. 

This is why he's leaving. Because he's an auteur and has pride/passion not to lower himself to this travesty. HHH & friends show 4life. Been that way since '03 and nothing has changed. Cena/Orton/Batista triple-threat main-event WM30 in 2014. 

I really hope this company becomes bankrupt and TNA buy it out. At least they are about the fans and let the fans choose who they want at the top. WWE choose by who HHH goes to the gym with.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



doinktheclowns said:


> WWEs two most popular stars are 'Vanilla Midgets'.


Cena isn't a Midget.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

He owes the fans nothing. Why should ANYONE stick around in a job they hate? For a paycheck? That's pointless. If you're so miserable that you wake up every morning and dread going to work, you're going to make a change. Whether you have to take a paycut or not, it's better than being unhappy with what you're doing. I hope when his no compete clause is up he works MMA or NJPW. 

If this is all a work, I hope it's because they're going to bring Austin in as a face and have Punk look like a heel for their match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> And all the AE/Russo moron marks have arrived calling him a crybaby. Punk is the only top guy to ever be employed by this company and voice an opinion on the product. The reason his enthusiasm has fallen is because the product is fucking garbage. You have PPVs and Raws with the crowd shitting all over everything. The booking is unimaginable, WCW 2000 was NEVER this retarded.
> 
> This is why he's leaving. Because he's an auteur and has some pride to not lower himself to this garbage. HHH & friends show 4life. Been that way since '03 and nothing has changed. Cena/Orton/Batista triple-threat main-event in WM30 in 2014.
> 
> I really hope this company becomes bankrupt and TNA buy it out. At least they are about the fans and let the fans choose who they want at the top. WWE choose by who HHH goes to the gym with.


Someone should get CM Punk's dick out of their mouth. Laughable post.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



doctor doom said:


> He owes the fans nothing. Why should ANYONE stick around in a job they hate? For a paycheck? That's pointless. If you're so miserable that you wake up every morning and dread going to work, you're going to make a change. Whether you have to take a paycut or not, it's better than being unhappy with what you're doing. I hope when his no compete clause is up he works MMA or NJPW.
> 
> If this is all a work, I hope it's because they're going to bring Austin in as a face and have Punk look like a heel for their match at Wrestlemania.


:lol: What the fuck talk about clutching at straws.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

On the bright side, if shit hits the fan with Bryan for the last time and they don't do anything big with Rollins, I don't have to watch Raw anymore. :side:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Regarding the CM Punk name by the way.

http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/4/EU005802467 - According to this it's been registered by WWE since 2007.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk figured out that the best way to headline Mania was to quit and then return 4 years later


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is why he's leaving. Because he's an auteur and has some pride to not lower himself to this garbage. HHH & friends show 4life.


Hang on there buddy, we dont KNOW why he's leaving. it could be disappointment with the product, it could be Bryan's placement, it could be that even though he was going on with HHH for a 3 year long overdue payoff, he was STILL pissy about not being the last match. That is not far fetched, dont martyr him yet, because he has always been seen as pissy "i dont get my way" crybaby about stuff like this. Right now we have no idea why he left, but I honestly pray that he left because Batista is in the last match, and he isnt, and he got pissed about it. Thats why he left. I would love for people to try and defend THAT action. Because that would show him for a selfish shitburger that just wanted to go on last, nevermind being in the top 3 matches of each WM the last 3 years, he feels he HAS to go on last.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



> I was at Punk's Portland Comic Con and I didn't feel the need to relay the information until he departed from WWE. There are two key parts of his Q&A that stand out in retrospect.
> 
> 1. He was very upset about Batista getting the WrestleMania main event, which pretty much spoiled the Royal Rumble. He clarified he was friends with "Dave" and that "they" would not be happy, but he wanted to be honest and it was Daniel Bryan's year. Actually, he said Bryan Danielson but corrected quickly.
> 
> ...


From some guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> And all the AE/Russo moron marks have arrived calling him a crybaby. Punk is the only top guy to ever be employed by this company and voice an opinion on the product. The reason his enthusiasm has fallen is because the product is fucking garbage. You have PPVs and Raws with the crowd shitting all over everything. The booking is unimaginable, WCW 2000 was NEVER this retarded.
> 
> This is why he's leaving. Because he's an auteur and has pride/passion not to lower himself to this travesty. HHH & friends show 4life. Been that way since '03 and nothing has changed. Cena/Orton/Batista triple-threat main-event WM30 in 2014.
> 
> I really hope this company becomes bankrupt and TNA buy it out. At least they are about the fans and let the fans choose who they want at the top. WWE choose by who HHH goes to the gym with.


An auteur? What is Punk the Goddard or Fellini of pro wrestling?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you think it's possible to ask for WrestleMania refunds? I'm losing more and more interest in the ppv.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Two most?
> 
> Didn't know John Cena was a vanilla midget





Schmoove said:


> Cena isn't a Midget.


I meant to say two of WWEs most popular stars are 'Vanilla Midgets'.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Just kidding I'll still watch Raw for Cesaro too. :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> I really hope this company becomes bankrupt and TNA buy it out. At least they are about the fans and let the fans choose who they want at the top. WWE choose by who HHH goes to the gym with.


:lmao Fans want AJ Styles, TNA doesn't re-sign him. Yeah, the fans are choosing.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



chargebeam said:


> Do you think it's possible to ask for WrestleMania refunds? I'm losing more and more interest in the ppv.


What PPV refund? You ordered it already?

If you got a ticket, re-sell it, you'll make a decent profit off of it and someone who actually wants to be there can experience the event.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Time to suit up Hunico.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

NVM


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Fans want AJ Styles, TNA doesn't re-sign him. Yeah, the fans are choosing.


They simply can't afford his salary, trust me TNA want AJ back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Fans want AJ Styles, TNA doesn't re-sign him. Yeah, the fans are choosing.


That was hilarious.. They put him in a angle about his contract.. Then they lose him legit over... His contract.. :lmao You couldn't write a more hilarious situation.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Kemil22 said:


> Nobody cares thats why wwe dont push bryan
> 
> When the vanilla midgets do leave the wwe will just replace them an carry on surviving like they always do. Only delusional fanboys can think the wwe are going to suffer because of this.
> 
> For every punk/bryan fan there are 10 lil jimmies for cena wwe dont need you.


Sanmartino > Hogan > Bret > SCSA > Rock > Cena

Everyone is replaceable so that is poor logic.


CM Punk was the highest mercy seller in WWEs 5th highest mercy selling year of all time. Im pretty sure WWE do need these people who are paying millions. Because them people gave more money to the WWE than the 'little jimmies' did.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Jake Roberts said:


> This topic is hysterical though, fans losing "respect" for him & all that jazz. :lmao
> 
> Nobody owes us anything in life, telling another man they should do something just to make your little WWE viewing experience a better one is retarded. And nobody here knows the whole story, kinda stupid to cast stones at anybody, whether it's HHH & his supposed "Backstage Politics" or Punk leaving. Dude's more set financially then 99.9% of this board & by the sound of it, I guess nobody here has told a job of theirs to fuck off - a forum full of atheists acting like they have morals. :lmao


Stop being so rational. This forum can't take it.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I haven't read all the pages yet, but you guys are stupid as hell. You believe everything. It has to be a work. Duh. A businessman like Punk would not leave before Wrestlemania. This is just him doing anything he can to maximize his profits for the big day.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> That was hilarious.. They put him in a angle about his contract.. Then they lose him legit over... His contract.. :lmao You couldn't write a more hilarious situation.


He signed a 2 month extension in that storyline and they made the storyline about his contract because it would have made it feel more real, just like the summer of Punk.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

damn alot of PUNK dicksuckers in this thread lol....the guy is a great talent no doubt, but he has to be the biggest primadonna in the WWE right now this is extremely hypocritical of him wasnt the whole point of his pipebomb a few years ago was for guys like himabd Bryan to get a shot at the top now if its true that Bryan has his match now shouldnt he be supportive of that i imagine they not gon take himoff the card completely a match against Kane isnt that bad you dont see Bryan bitching and complaining about coming up short every month in the Main event picture, Orton didnt complain when he got punished and put in the Midcard for almost 4yrs,Kane has never complained about where his character has been most of his career nor has Big Show, Dolph Ziggler dosnt complain,Antonio Cesaro dosnt complain and his hasnt even gotten his first yet all these guys shows up and works their ass off and accepts their position in the company what give Punk the assumption that he is better than all these guys?


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

when you lose your title to a part timer just so the company can make some money and put on a match that was the exact same, and then you get put into pointless matches with Ryback and Curtis Axel and PPV's would you not be a bit pissed? 

I think Punk was holding out for something good to happen at the Rumble, a couple of months ago i thought Mania would be Bryan vs HHH and Punk would win the rumble and face the champ. now an out of shape part timer comes back and steals the moment. 

i'm still surprised he left so close to Mania, hopefully it's part of a storyline or something but this is the WWE so it won't be.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Brye said:


> Time to suit up Hunico.


Hunico is the new Blue Meanie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



vanboxmeer said:


> From some guy.


Sounds accurate. It's nice that he stands up to them, but he still could have handled things in a better light. 


Elijah89 said:


> I haven't read all the pages yet, but you guys are stupid as hell. You believe everything. It has to be a work. Duh. A businessman like Punk would not leave before Wrestlemania. This is just him doing anything he can to maximize his profits for the big day.


Because Austin's exit and HBK's lost of smile was a work. Don't be naive.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



dmizzle26 said:


> damn alot of PUNK dicksuckers in this thread lol....the guy is a great talent no doubt, but he has to be the biggest primadonna in the WWE right now this is extremely hypocritical of him wasnt the whole point of his pipebomb a few years ago was for guys like himabd Bryan to get a shot at the top now if its true that Bryan has his match now shouldnt he be supportive of that i imagine they not gon take himoff the card completely a match against Kane isnt that bad you dont see Bryan bitching and complaining about coming up short every month in the Main event picture, Orton didnt complain when he got punished and put in the Midcard for almost 4yrs,Kane has never complained about where his character has been most of his career nor has Big Show, Dolph Ziggler dosnt complain,Antonio Cesaro dosnt complain and his hasnt even gotten his first yet all these guys shows up and works their ass off and accepts their position in the company what give Punk the assumption that he is better than all these guys?


This seems like a decent post and I can somewhat make what you're trying to say (and it seems like you have some valid points), but could you please tell me which version of google translate to run it through so I can understand everything you're trying to say?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



dmizzle26 said:


> damn alot of PUNK dicksuckers in this thread lol....the guy is a great talent no doubt, but he has to be the biggest primadonna in the WWE right now this is extremely hypocritical of him wasnt the whole point of his pipebomb a few years ago was for guys like himabd Bryan to get a shot at the top now if its true that Bryan has his match now shouldnt he be supportive of that i imagine they not gon take himoff the card completely a match against Kane isnt that bad you dont see Bryan bitching and complaining about coming up short every month in the Main event picture, Orton didnt complain when he got punished and put in the Midcard for almost 4yrs,Kane has never complained about where his character has been most of his career nor has Big Show, Dolph Ziggler dosnt complain,Antonio Cesaro dosnt complain and his hasnt even gotten his first yet all these guys shows up and works their ass off and accepts their position in the company what give Punk the assumption that he is better than all these guys?


Dolph Ziggler doesn't complain? You sure about that?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



dmizzle26 said:


> damn alot of PUNK dicksuckers in this thread lol....the guy is a great talent no doubt, but he has to be the biggest primadonna in the WWE right now this is extremely hypocritical of him wasnt the whole point of his pipebomb a few years ago was for guys like himabd Bryan to get a shot at the top now if its true that Bryan has his match now shouldnt he be supportive of that i imagine they not gon take himoff the card completely a match against Kane isnt that bad you dont see Bryan bitching and complaining about coming up short every month in the Main event picture, Orton didnt complain when he got punished and put in the Midcard for almost 4yrs,Kane has never complained about where his character has been most of his career nor has Big Show, Dolph Ziggler dosnt complain,Antonio Cesaro dosnt complain and his hasnt even gotten his first yet all these guys shows up and works their ass off and accepts their position in the company what give Punk the assumption that he is better than all these guys?


it's all good I glad he's a "primadonna" otherwise other guys would just sit there with their thumbs in their individual asses and not say word and just take what WWE gives them
if there was more guys who spoke up maybe the product would be different...but I enjoy how he takes no bullshit and am fascinated why some people just want him to shut up
... i rather have vocal dudes who don't take shit work for the company.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Now Batista is going to have Punk fans booing him also lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

No wonder this motherfucker was mailing all his performances in recently. Can't say I'd miss him all that much.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

JTG wins for best tweet on the matter:



> "@Jtg1284
> Cm punk leaves WWE ? Matt Hardy arrested ? Sounds like a former Diva is really into American Horror Story Coven. #Idonttweetbutwhenido ....."


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I can't believe that people are sucking Punk's dicking and accepting this.

Bush league move by him for sure.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Can't honestly blame him if he's done especially if he's set financially which is the rumor going around. In other words, he doesn't need the WWE's money. Now whether it was because of his own spot on the WrestleMania card, or his displeasure of part-timers coming in and taking spots that should go to full-timers, or because of the Daniel Bryan situation, I really don't care. As far as I'm concerned any of those three individually or any combination of the 3 are more than enough for him to say screw it I'm done and again I can't blame him one bit. 

People like to talk about the positives that Triple H has done like bringing Bruno in for the HOF last year and doing the same thing with the Ultimate Warrior this year, but Triple H is far from a saint. He takes care of his boys. Randy Orton if memory serves me correct has been suspended not once, but twice for violating the WWE's Wellness Program. That means he's been busted twice for PED use. But yet he's the "face of the company"? While it's great to have Batista back, he should not have run right to the top of the ladder. Should he have got a run with the Title at some point during his contract? Yeah sure, but not right away, not when there are guys much more deserving at the moment. But again Batista is Triple H's boy, so he's going to take care of him.

If I were working for the WWE and I were set financially just like CM Punk is, no way I'd stick around neither, so I say good for him if he is officially done with the company.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I see Punk chants becoming the new Bryan chants. Where's RAW at next week?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Continued channeling his inner Steve Austin and took it a bit too far. :side:unk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

HHH did not bring back the Ultimate Warrior. I don't know where you got that idea?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

2 out of the final 3 live RAW shows before Wrestlemania are in Chicago and Brooklyn.

That's going to be trouble for Batista, Orton, and the WWE as a whole as they try to sell their Super Bowl. Crowd hijacking is an understatement.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Hang on there buddy, we dont KNOW why he's leaving. it could be disappointment with the product, it could be Bryan's placement, it could be that even though he was going on with HHH for a 3 year long overdue payoff, he was STILL pissy about not being the last match. That is not far fetched, dont martyr him yet, because he has always been seen as pissy "i dont get my way" crybaby about stuff like this. Right now we have no idea why he left, but I honestly pray that he left because Batista is in the last match, and he isnt, and he got pissed about it. Thats why he left. I would love for people to try and defend THAT action. Because that would show him for a selfish shitburger that just wanted to go on last, nevermind being in the top 3 matches of each WM the last 3 years, he feels he HAS to go on last.


This is the problem of the majority of internet fans. They think all wrestlers should STFU and be happy with what they get handed to them by HHH. If you have a voice then you are 'pissy or crying'. If Punk didn't say anything in '11 he'd be jobbing to R-truth still and we would never have had the BITW. All those classic matches and promos would have never existed. 

Punk stands up for himself backstage = GET THIS PUSSY OUT TIME FOR HIS PERIOD
Punk shuts up = GET THIS JOBBER OFF MY SCREEN
Punk is rebellious towards authority and breaks rules = YOU ARE NOT STONE COLD. I'M GOING TO HATE YOU NOW. PLZ BE LIKE EVERY1 ELSE.


The reason he left is because of Batista/HHH and this company's attitude. Old things will never change and this is the only company in the world that doesn't listen to its customers. Corporate suicide, but HHH gotta have his buddies at the top. How do you think CM Punk felt wrestling for over an hour and having the crowd shit all over the match and boo non-stop? It's the only time in CM Punk's career a crowd has reacted negatively in a match involving him.

His Tweet said it all: ''The view never changes.''


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



#Mark said:


> I see Punk chants becoming the new Bryan chants. Where's RAW at next week?



Youre seeing wrong then. Austin chants didnt dominate when he left so many years go. He came off looking like the bad guy, which he was. Fans, even fans of punk, that spent their money to see him, they are going to be pissed at HIM for leaving. Say what you want but thats true. He didnt get fired, he voluntarily left a job, and his fans are going to be made aware of theat. WWE will be on damage control on this, they wont duplicate the Bret screwed bret fiasco and make him a martyr. They will spin it like they did Austin, by having him look like the bad guy.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



#Mark said:


> I see Punk chants becoming the new Bryan chants. Where's RAW at next week?


Why would they? Bryan is legit being held down by the way he's booked, Punk just took his ball and went home fpalm.

Completely different.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Lol..no work. WO and the official sites have confirmed he basically quit on his fans because he thought his worth was more than he thought.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is the problem of the majority of internet fans. They think all wrestlers should STFU and be happy with what they get handed to them by HHH. If you have a voice then you are 'pissy or crying'. If Punk didn't say anything in '11 he'd be jobbing to R-truth still and we would never have had the BITW. All those classic matches and promos would have never existed.
> 
> Punk stands up for himself backstage = GET THIS PUSSY OUT TIME FOR HIS PERIOD
> Punk shuts up = GET THIS JOBBER OFF MY SCREEN
> ...


:clap


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

lol if this is true, than Punk truly is one of the biggest crybabies to ever step foot in a wrestling ring. He's not in the title event? Cry me a bloody river. He was the goddamn champion for over a year. I'm not even going to begin listing all the great wrestlers through ought the years who have not gotten a Wrestlemania title shot, as it would take forever. He certainly lives up to his Twitter handle "Sociopathic atheist jerk." He'll be back in a few years time and try to sell himself as "controversial." Attention whore idiot.

And yes, this is also coming from someone who quite liked CM Punk.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I think it's babyfits like this that had more to do with WWE not wanting to put the full weight and force of the company behind him to make him a/the 'Face of WWE."

When you have a guy who talks constantly about retiring soon and who is prone to throw fits and act like a child when he doesn't get his way, you aren't likely to reward that with building a company around him ... because, like Austin, he's the type who just might take his ball and run home. And WWE can't put itself in that position.


----------



## Solomon88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*

Work or not, WWE is going to get heat and CM Punk is going to be super over. Punk might be a selfish bastard or just play with his character. Either way, he will get the last laugh since crowd will tear WWE apart and if he comes back, he'll get the spotlight again.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is the problem of the majority of internet fans. They think all wrestlers should STFU and be happy with what they get handed to them by HHH. If you have a voice then you are 'pissy or crying'. If Punk didn't say anything in '11 he'd be jobbing to R-truth still and we would never have had the BITW. All those classic matches and promos would have never existed.
> 
> Punk stands up for himself backstage = GET THIS PUSSY OUT TIME FOR HIS PERIOD
> Punk shuts up = GET THIS JOBBER OFF MY SCREEN
> ...


Well this is stupid. I don't mind anyone having a voice, but that's different from actually leaving like a little b****.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

His contract doesn't expire til July. Plus a 90 no compete clause. So we wouldn't see him anywhere else until November?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Umm is it bad that I saw a blurb about this on E this morning?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is the problem of the majority of internet fans. They think all wrestlers should STFU and be happy with what they get handed to them by HHH. If you have a voice then you are 'pissy or crying'. If Punk didn't say anything in '11 he'd be jobbing to R-truth still and we would never have had the BITW. All those classic matches and promos would have never existed.
> 
> Punk stands up for himself backstage = GET THIS PUSSY OUT TIME FOR HIS PERIOD
> Punk shuts up = GET THIS JOBBER OFF MY SCREEN
> ...


Dude Punk has been well documented countless times over being difficult to work with, having a huge ego, and all that noise. He has called himself very difficult to work with. It isnt anything about his stage work, its his behind the stage attitude. Think of Punk like a Terrell Owens, he had all the talent in the world, but he's NEVER fucking happy. He is always constantly bitching about everything. just bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch, thats all its been. 

They arent using me correctly
All I want is the microphone
They turned my WHC into the IC title
I was losing clean in the midcard as WHC


just bitch bitch bitch bitch. More talented people in wrestling history, have been treated worse. Punk is NOT the first of his kind, he is just the most well known bitch about it


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



#Mark said:


> I see Punk chants becoming the new Bryan chants. Where's RAW at next week?


I don't plenty of people have spent good money to come see CM Punk wrestle. I don't see those people cheering for him.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Hang on there buddy, we dont KNOW why he's leaving. it could be disappointment with the product, it could be Bryan's placement, it could be that even though he was going on with HHH for a 3 year long overdue payoff, he was STILL pissy about not being the last match. That is not far fetched, dont martyr him yet, because he has always been seen as pissy "i dont get my way" crybaby about stuff like this. Right now we have no idea why he left, but I honestly pray that he left because Batista is in the last match, and he isnt, and he got pissed about it. Thats why he left. I would love for people to try and defend THAT action. Because that would show him for a selfish shitburger that just wanted to go on last, nevermind being in the top 3 matches of each WM the last 3 years, he feels he HAS to go on last.


:lmao Selfish? he earned it, especially in 2012 where it could have made his career to heights never been reached before since Cena or even as high. Punk/Taker for the title and streak was discussed to ME but some in WWE refused because Vince didn't want it to happen and now again he sees another opportunity pass him by because of another Cena/Rock crap in 2013 and now all of a sudden he's selfish, he's very outspoken if he feels like he's been misused he will voice his opinion whether somebody likes it or not. Also how can he not get pissed when WWE wants to place him #6 on the card against Kane of all people that's very unprofessional for a #2 or #3 guy to get treated like this. Also Batista/Orton will not sell shit and nobody even in the casual suggested this match for Batista it was mostly against Lesnar or Cena. Lets just call every star selfish because they want to ME and think they deserve it when they actually do.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Overreaction. Quitting because you're upset a part timer won a Royal Rumble? Only one that deserves to be pissed off is Bryan. He wasn't even in the Royal Rumble!


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Youre seeing wrong then. Austin chants didnt dominate when he left so many years go. He came off looking like the bad guy, which he was. Fans, even fans of punk, that spent their money to see him, they are going to be pissed at HIM for leaving. Say what you want but thats true. He didnt get fired, he voluntarily left a job, and his fans are going to be made aware of theat. WWE will be on damage control on this, they wont duplicate the Bret screwed bret fiasco and make him a martyr. They will spin it like they did Austin, by having him look like the bad guy.


The difference is that a lot of fans are already pissed with WWE, so I doubt they will be able to do that and have fans boo CM Punk. The general feeling is that WWE is screwing a lot of things these last months and Punk leaving is just one more thing in the list. 

If it is a work, they shouldnt be pushing the fans so much, specially with the WWE Network coming.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Saintpat said:


> I think it's babyfits like this that had more to do with WWE not wanting to put the full weight and force of the company behind him to make him a/the 'Face of WWE."
> 
> When you have a guy who talks constantly about retiring soon and who is prone to throw fits and act like a child when he doesn't get his way, you aren't likely to reward that with building a company around him ... because, like Austin, he's the type who just might take his ball and run home. And WWE can't put itself in that position.


Batista did the same. And guess what it got him. A RR win and a guaranteed main event contract plus title. 

So please. Just stop it. The whole "Punk is an asshole" response at this point is absolutely retarded because the precedent has been there since the dawn of the WWE. They've dealt with it. They've had people walk out and return. Walk out and never return. Blacklists. Whitelisted. 

None of this matters to either of the parties involved because eventually they're just gonna shake hands, or part ways forever. Regardless of that, all this anger and vitoral being spouted around just makes you guys look like people who've been personally butthurt by Punk or the WWE ... who probably don't even know or care you exist. 

All we are to them are the dollars in our wallets.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Smitson said:


> Why would they? Bryan is legit being held down by the way he's booked, Punk just took his ball and went home fpalm.
> 
> Completely different.


Bryan was about to be shoehorned with Sheamus....Punk is a top 4 paid guy in the WWE...has a tour bus..doesn't lose that much..gets to cuss on the mic more than anyone. Crying over having another good spot at Mania while Bryan has never had a LEGITMATE single's match at Mania to date. It's nowhere the same thing. Bryan, if he had a match at Mania, the Taker matches wouldn't have been the top of the night...nowhere near.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is the problem of the majority of internet fans. They think all wrestlers should STFU and be happy with what they get handed to them by HHH. If you have a voice then you are 'pissy or crying'. If Punk didn't say anything in '11 he'd be jobbing to R-truth still and we would never have had the BITW. All those classic matches and promos would have never existed.
> 
> Punk stands up for himself backstage = GET THIS PUSSY OUT TIME FOR HIS PERIOD
> Punk shuts up = GET THIS JOBBER OFF MY SCREEN
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, however..











I can't blame the guy for walking out if he's unhappy.(and I mean, come on, you could tell by his promos/matches that he was unhappy.) 
He was however one of the main reasons I had for watching Raw, so he will be missed, if this doesn't turn out to be a work, and he's not returning.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

My guess is, they gave CM Punk two choices:

A. A feud with Auhtority, and him winning against Triple H at WMXXX. IF HE SIGNS another contract and stays with the company.

B. A feud with HHH where he loses to him again and leave the WWE. If he doesnt want to sign with WWE again.

Its really simple. CM Punk took the option C and its totally understandable if that actually was the case. CM Punk looked damn tired and looked like he needed ALOT of rest. Now that he has taken the difficult decision of walking out... He shouldnt return until he is 100% ready.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



Sonnen Says said:


> :lmao Selfish? he earned it, especially in 2011 where it could have made his career to heights never been reached before since Cena or even as high. Punk/Taker for the title and steak was discussed to ME but some in WWE refused because Vince didn't want it to happen and now again he's sees another opportunity pass him by because of another Cena/Rock crap in 2012 and now all of a sudden he's selfish, he's very outspoken if he feels like he's been misused he will voice his opinion whether somebody likes it or not. Also how can he not get pissed when WWE wants to place him #6 on the card against Kane of all people that's very unprofessional for a #2 or #3 guy to get treated like this. Also Batista/Orton will not sell shit and nobody even in the casual suggested this match for Batista it was mostly against Lesnar or Cena. Lets just call every star selfish because they want to ME and think they deserve it when they actually do.


and this ladies and gentlemen is a typical post from a delusional CM Punk mark


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*I feel absolutely ripped off.*

CM Punk is currently my favorite wwe full time talent (outside of Brock Lesnar and the undertaker) and I'm attending WM 30. Now what? I'm spending my hard earned money traveling all the way from Chicago to New Orleans and now it appears I don't get to see Punk perform at the biggest event of the year. A total bummer. 

I still don't know who to blame, but I think it's very unprofessional of Punk to just walk out right before the biggest event of the year. He seriously just can't leave after mania? I'm sure I'm not the only one who was really looking forward to seeing him at WM. 

IMO Punk has slapped me, and all of the fans traveling to WM in the face. Very unprofessional.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



StylinProfilin said:


> His contract doesn't expire til July. Plus a 90 no compete clause. So we wouldn't see him anywhere else until November?


90-day no compete clauses are for when you're fired. Once your contract expires, there is no 90-day.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Smitson said:


> I can't believe that people are sucking Punk's dicking and accepting this.
> 
> Bush league move by him for sure.


I'm not his keeper so why the hell should I care what another man does with his life?

Get over yourself, a "fan" of anything doesn't have the right to tell somebody what to do with their life.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

Didn't they plan on having a CM Punk quits WWE thing in 2013 and never went through with it? This could just be a work but im having my doubts.. CP Munk has probably officially walked away at a inconvenient time.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm going to be like everyone else in here:

It's either

-A work
-or he got fed up and quit


I can't be wrong guys, but I'm just guessing!!!!!!!!!


Keep guessing away guys, keep guessing away.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> CM Punk is currently my favorite wwe full time talent (outside of Brock Lesnar and the undertaker) and I'm attending WM 30. Now what? I'm spending my hard earned money traveling all the way from Chicago to New Orleans and now it appears I don't get to see Punk perform at the biggest event of the year. A total bummer.
> 
> I still don't know who to blame, but I think it's very unprofessional of Punk to just walk out right before the biggest event of the year. He seriously just can't leave after mania? I'm sure I'm not the only one who was really looking forward to seeing him at WM.
> 
> IMO Punk has slapped me, and all of the fans traveling to WM in the face. Very unprofessional.


Speak to the company who continues to dish up sh*t week after week. They might have an idea what happened.

Punk isn't the only wrestler who's had enough. He has enough money to walk away though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

He could/probably will be there.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Smitson said:


> I can't believe that people are sucking Punk's dicking and accepting this.
> 
> Bush league move by him for sure.


So you are on booking and WWE's side then?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Clint Eastwood said:


> He could/probably will be there.


Maybe, But looking very doubtful atm.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/29/cm-punk-quit-wwe-wrestlemania-batista/



> WWE superstar CM Punk is QUITTING the organization, TMZ Sports has learned ... and sources tell us it's all because he's PISSED over the way the company wants to use him at "WrestleMania."
> 
> Sources close to the situation tell TMZ Sports ... Punk was livid when he learned officials scripted Batista to win the Royal Rumble ... because he feels Batista isn't in great wrestling shape and shouldn't be featured in the title match at the upcoming WrestleMania (the biggest event of the year).
> 
> ...


posted in another thread, but will psot it here


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

The positive of CM Punk leaving is WWE losing one of its biggest draws and the second biggest merch seller. He'll be a massive loss financially and roster-wise. One step closer to WWE going down the toilet. All we need now is Batista vs Orton to main-event WM30. I pray they make that match happen.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

Cool but there's already a thread for this.


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> CM Punk is currently my favorite wwe full time talent (outside of Brock Lesnar and the undertaker) and I'm attending WM 30. Now what? I'm spending my hard earned money traveling all the way from Chicago to New Orleans and now it appears I don't get to see Punk perform at the biggest event of the year. A total bummer.
> 
> I still don't know who to blame, but I think it's very unprofessional of Punk to just walk out right before the biggest event of the year. He seriously just can't leave after mania? I'm sure I'm not the only one who was really looking forward to seeing him at WM.
> 
> IMO Punk has slapped me, and all of the fans traveling to WM in the face. Very unprofessional.


So did I when I wanted to see RVD twice and he got taken out or a indy show that advertised Raven multiple times but he never showed up and when he finally did he gave me a crappy autograph. Just sell them to someone else if you don't want to go or go to the show and see the other guys. I didn't complain when Ziggler wasn't booked in Raw in Orlando then I find out he's selling merchandise in Smackdown. But truth be told I did complain when I saw Cena use his almighty shovel on Sandow.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> The positive of CM Punk leaving is WWE losing one of its biggest draws and the second biggest merch seller. He'll be a massive loss financially and roster-wise. One step closer to WWE going down the toilet. All we need now is Batista vs Orton to main-event WM30. I pray they make that match happen.


I hope that New Orleans crowd throw some trash into ring


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This has made a couple of papers over in the UK and very rarely if ever does anything WWE related get in the papers over here unless it's negative i.e a death of a wrestler. 

No way am I reading through 52 pages so there may have been more news leaked but I'll be interested to find out what happens over the coming weeks. 

If true, it will be a shame as he's somebody I always enjoy to watch.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

LOl this dude didn't even WANT to face Triple H even if he went over :lol

Punk you still my boy!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Rough week for the IWC :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JY57 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/29/cm-punk-quit-wwe-wrestlemania-batista/
> 
> 
> 
> posted in another thread, but will psot it here


I still think it's a work.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

So many threads about the same topic.

And while I'm a Punk fan and 2 years ago or even last year would be absolutely devastated with this, Daniel Bryan, The Shield and Bray Wyatt have kinda won me over so I'll live.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

So sad...so much shit going on for 30 years of the WWE.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*



will321 said:


> So did I when I wanted to see RVD twice and he got taken out or a indy show that advertised Raven multiple times but he never showed up and when he finally did he gave me a crappy autograph. Just sell them to someone else if you don't want to go or go to the show and see the other guys. I didn't complain when Ziggler wasn't booked in Raw in Orlando then I find out he's selling merchandise in Smackdown. But truth be told I did complain when I saw Cena use his almighty shovel on Sandow.


You went to that October show too?

At least we got to see Punk. :dance


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I can only hope that Bryan is cemented out of this situation because without Punk, we're left with more Orton/Cena/Batista matches again.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Good for Punk. This shit is unbearable. I'm sick of part timers coming in and getting title shots. If Batista is going to come back, he should be facing Lesnar. That match would actually draw huge. Orton vs Batista for the title? Nobody wants to see that shit. We want to see Daniel Bryan as the WWE Champion. Everything else is dog shit.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



Sonnen Says said:


> :lmao Selfish? he earned it, especially in 2011 where it could have made his career to heights never been reached before since Cena or even as high. Punk/Taker for the title and steak was discussed to ME but some in WWE refused because Vince didn't want it to happen and now again he sees another opportunity pass him by because of another Cena/Rock crap in 2012 and now all of a sudden he's selfish, he's very outspoken if he feels like he's been misused he will voice his opinion whether somebody likes it or not. Also how can he not get pissed when WWE wants to place him #6 on the card against Kane of all people that's very unprofessional for a #2 or #3 guy to get treated like this. Also Batista/Orton will not sell shit and nobody even in the casual suggested this match for Batista it was mostly against Lesnar or Cena. Lets just call every star selfish because they want to ME and think they deserve it when they actually do.




He was getting a match with HHH, at WM. That right there, with the WWE marketing, makes it a main event. Look at Punk, WM 27 he was in the middle of the card against orton in a very good match.

WM28 he was in the middle of a 434 day reign, and he got to get the win against Y2J in one of the best matches of the night.
WM29 he got Taker, as the #2 in a string of Rock > Taker > Jericho > Lesnar programs. Again, it was built up to main event standards.
WM30 he was getting HHH, again, which when you look at how WWE promotes HHH, they push that as bigger than the title.

WHAT THE FUCK DOES HE HAVE TO BITCH ABOUT AND WHAT MORE DOES HE DESERVE? The Kane rumor was not happening at Mania, likely at EC to further his Authority feud, culminating at Mania with HHH. Is that not what you wanted? I know SPECIFICALLY you wanted it, because you were one of the people bitching and raising hell that Bryan had a role that was "made for Punk" in the Summer. Well geuss what, Punk got the spot! And people STILL bitch.

I'm going to tell you this right now, and this might hurt your little feelings: The reason Punk didnt close 28 or 29, is that on no planet, in any galaxy, is Punk a bigger star than The Rock. I would rather watch the Rock gas out in 2 minutes, hit a Rock Bottom and leave, than watch a Punk match. Nostalgia doesnt die, and Punk isnt at that level, nor will he be. 

Thats got to be a harsh truth, because people like you honestly thought Punk was the long hauler and would immortalize himself. Now he behaves liek everyone knew he would, and you want to defend that? Thats blind markism.


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

It would be a shame if he left, but perhaps he needs to recharge or something.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Ok I know that you deserve to ME but I wouldn't say no to HHH match in WM especially if you're gonna win but if not yeah I will do the same Punk.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

It will suck if he doesn't appear but I there isn't one person alone who would make me feel ripped off by not appearing at Wrestlemania.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

yeah CM Punk is a selfish little bitch lawl.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



King Bebe said:


> Good for Punk. This shit is unbearable. I'm sick of part timers coming in and getting title shots. If Batista is going to come back, he should be facing Lesnar. That match would actually draw huge. Orton vs Batista for the title? Nobody wants to see that shit. We want to see Daniel Bryan as the WWE Champion. Everything else is dog shit.


The Shield is dogshit?
The Wyatts are dogshit?
Lesnar is dogshit?
Orton is dogshit?
Batista is dogshit?

K brah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

Still not 100% sure if this is a work or not. But I guess I'm starting to lean towards it being real. Pretty crazy. Always knew Punk was kind of unhappy, but I didn't see this coming. I guess he really did save his money. I still wouldn't be surprised if he's back, though. Give it some time.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm not sure about Matt Hardy for the most part, but I think he put it best, calling Punk selfish is perhaps the most idiotic thing I've ever heard, and for saying that you're not a true fan of Punk's, you're a fickle GEEK who goes with the in crowd and marks for what's hot for the month/year. If you've never wrestled before then you have no idea the kind of shit these guys go through, and unlike TNA or the indy circuit WWE stars are wrestling almost fucking 365 days a year, at most I think they get about 30 dates off due to holidays and traveling if not more/less, obviously it depends on how often they're being used on the card. Punk has been pissed off with creative since last 2011 for fucks sake, we're lucky we got to see him stick around while he did. He's exhausted as fuck and it's as clear as the bags on his face, he doesn't have to kill himself or rape himself of his joy for wrestling for us so get over yourselves.


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*



Jake Roberts said:


> You went to that October show too?
> 
> At least we got to see Punk. :dance


Actually I was happy when The Real Americans beat Goldust clean:cheer also seeing AJ in person and D Bryan making HBK tap to the Yes Lock.:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Jake Roberts said:


> I'm not his keeper so why the hell should I care what another man does with his life?
> 
> Get over yourself, a "fan" of anything doesn't have the right to tell somebody what to do with their life.




Not sure how this is any different from any other employee quitting their job without notice. it's a dick move...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*CM Punks greatest memories thread*

ITT we remember.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



King Bebe said:


> Orton vs Batista for the title? Nobody wants to see that shit.


Wrong. 

You're just another ignoramus who thinks your opinion represents what the majority of fans want. Laughable.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> *Orton is dogshit?
> ...


lol'ed at you throwing Batista, and Orton in there. Two men who have been getting completely shat on ever since their match at WM was announced. Yeah, according to a whole lotta people, Batista and Orton are dogshit. :draper2


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> Orton is dogshit?
> ...


Batista and Orton are dogshit, yes.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This must be annoying the corporate suits right now all this news about them...one of their top stars being angry,fans being,an ex star being angry. This is a scripted sport mind you..

:lol

With Punk gone,Cena away from the title,Bryan in whatever situation he is in,and Batista giving the finger to fans, one has wonder if the top brass are paying attention now. Then remember the fallout with the moms on facebook bitching up a storm about WWE bullying their stars, it starts to look like more than just script.

This is going to be a pretty damn funny RTWM for ALL the wrong reasons which is sad but WWE brought it on themselves...

I bet Vince is annoyed that his Batista Main event won't just happen without some pretty big fallback.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," pulled from all events*



gothicthug1999 said:


> He was getting a match with HHH, at WM. That right there, with the WWE marketing, makes it a main event. Look at Punk, WM 27 he was in the middle of the card against orton in a very good match.
> 
> WM28 he was in the middle of a 434 day reign, and he got to get the win against Y2J in one of the best matches of the night.
> WM29 he got Taker, as the #2 in a string of Rock > Taker > Jericho > Lesnar programs. Again, it was built up to main event standards.
> ...


Because you're not a wrestling fan. I wouldn't mind Rock/Cena ME in WM 28 but WM 29 should have been Punk/Taker Title Reign vs The Streak it could have been big money match if booked and we all know WM 29 sucked balls and saved by one match Punk/Taker. Look I'm sick and tired of watching crap MEs in WM for the last 3 years hell it sounds even likely this year to happen with Orton/Batista.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



#Mark said:


> I see Punk chants becoming the new Bryan chants. Where's RAW at next week?


I can see them opening the show with Bryan to cut a promo and make a case against Punk ala Rock on Austin.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



december_blue said:


>


fpalm 

Vince will know remember JTG is on the roster and fire him.

:lmao 

Stupid guy..


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> Orton is dogshit?
> ...


Orton is dogshit? Yes
Batista is dogshit? Yes



O Fenômeno said:


> fpalm
> 
> Vince will know remember JTG is on the roster and fire him.
> 
> ...


Nah. JTG has a lifetime contract. It's obvious.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Magic said:


> Not sure how this is any different from any other employee quitting their job without notice. it's a dick move...


I did the same thing at my job. When you have complete shit bosses there's not a lot for you to do. I'll live with my "dick move" just as I'm sure Punk would/will.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I wasn't even surprised when I heard the news this morning really, i've been readying myself for Punk leaving for a while and seeing that interview he did the other day really brought it home that he was leaving (hence the thread about the retirement match). I used to think that Punk would probably be in the Hall of Fame and would get one last title run before retirement but it became clear pretty fast that it wouldn't happen. A lot depends on the next few weeks of course but Punk could either pull an Austin and come back for a bit in a year or two and headline a Wrestlemania before leaving properly or we'll see him and WWE take shots at each other and take a good decade or two to patch things up.. we'll see


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

I liked when he fought Benoit at Night of Champions '07 for the ECW title.

Oh wait...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

From my pov, my last favorite CM Punk moment:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

This thread draws :vince$


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

All CM Punk said he wanted to do was main-event a WM. He said this during a comic-con panel. The fucking Miz did it and Punk felt ripped off (rightly so, Punk deserved it). He could have dug his head in the sand and phoned it in for years (Orton). Instead he was MVP of 2012 (434 day reign). And again in 2013 (top 3 matches of the year vs Cena Raw, WM and S'Slam). 
All that effort, all those constant great matches whilst shitting himself in ring and working through multiple injuries. Working non-stop Raws, SD's, house shows, PPVs, doing everything WWE asked of him. Just to see an old man who gasses during his entrance and booed as a face to main-event WM 30.
It should have been Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Bryan vs Cena. Heartbreaking for him and everything he went through to entertain us through the years. Only to never achieve his sole dream.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



Jake Roberts said:


>


his legs look so weird


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Absolute chaos in the wrestling fandom this morning! *ROH alumni have completely hijacked the wrestling world.* This is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk leaving gives Daniel Bryan a much better match than redemption vs Sheamus. This was Bryan's year, and now he very likely gets to close WM because Punk walked away. Yeah so selfish. Giving up the huge WM payday rather than sticking around mailing it in to get it on his way out the door. 

It's not like Punk was in a compelling storyline, or at all the focal point - and Bryan was getting screwed in a shitty feud with Sheamus.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Guar said:


> Batista and Orton are dogshit, yes.


Which is why Batista is drawing. 



ColtofPersonality said:


> lol'ed at you throwing Batista, and Orton in there. Two men who have been getting completely shat on ever since their match at WM was announced. Yeah, according to a whole lotta people, Batista and Orton are dogshit. :draper2


Alright.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



checkcola said:


> From my pov, my last favorite CM Punk moment:


_*"I'm so quitting after I get my Rumble check"*_ unk8


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> I can see them opening the show with Bryan to cut a promo and make a case against Punk ala Rock on Austin.


fpalm

I fucking hope not, WWE would ruin another guy...last thing you want is Bryan to be the one to speak on Punk in a negative matter...Punk marks already gonna be pissed off, WWE has Bryan do that and his reactions turn to Cena-like reactions. Punk marks are already loyal,dude got cheered against the Undertaker, imagine if they had Bryan go out and talk shit? :lmao 

:allen1

Which means WWE might do it...have Bryan piss off Punk fans and then Bryan's reactions become mild because they'll start booing him..(if they don't stop buying tickets.) :vince5


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



I > U said:


>


 i thought tna was going out of buisness

you know what i'd actually would PAY $ to see Punk get on TNA tv for 1 night and drop a pipe bomb


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

He sure changed a lot over the years. 

First he looked like the Prince of Persia (08-09). 

Then he looked like Christ (SOS-days).

Then he had a standard haircut (NXT days).

Then he shaved it bald (late 2012-early 2013).

Then he looked like Wolverine (Summerslam 2013).


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I feel absolutely ripped off.*

edit: wrong thread


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

You cant really blame him. Imagine 14 years on the road. Eve said in an interview the typical schedule for them is leave on thursday, get back on wednsday have wednday of and start all over on thursday again. He,d been on that schedule for 14 straight years. The longest break he,s had is 2 months for 14 damn years.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



I > U said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You're just another ignoramus who thinks your opinion represents what the majority of fans want. Laughable.


The majority of the fans have already spoken. You're clearly in the minority bro.



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> Orton is dogshit?
> ...


Orton, Batista and the Wyatts ARE dogshit. You are correct. The Shield aren't doing anything big, WWE are going to split them up like Nexus and Ambrose will be the new Barrett, Reigns will be the new Ryback and Rollins will be the new Gabriel. That is the likely outcome. 

As for Lesnar... he comes back every now and then and has his little PPV match. Who cares. He's gonna face Taker at Wrestlemania and nobody will give a shit because Lesnar has already been bitched out by Cena and HHH. I want Lesnar/Batista at Wrestlemania and Cena/Taker at Wrestlemania. 

If that's too much to ask for a big milestone like Wrestlemania 30 then WWE don't deserve my money. I ain't paying for Batista/Orton, Taker/Lesnar and Cena/Wyatt. No chance.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Funny how so many are so sad to see the biggest crybaby bitch in the WWE leaving, LOL. Go moan and groan some more marks, you're just like the wrestler you love hahahah.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Which is why Batista is drawing.


You Batista fans get a discount on horse blinders or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jarrelka said:


> You cant really blame him. Imagine 14 years on the road. Eve said in an interview the typical schedule for them is leave on thursday, get back on wednsday have wednday of and start all over on thursday again. He,d been on that schedule for 14 straight years. The longest break he,s had is 2 months for 14 damn years.


More like seven or eight years at the most. WWE schedule > Indy schedule.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so fucking pissed right now. I hope it's a work. I've invested too much into WrestleMania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I'm really not surprised... I expected and still expect a lot of people to walk from the company at this point. That Royal Rumble fuck up is a bomb that tearing through that company... fans pissed, talent pissed, and corporate with their heads up their ass wondering why there is such a hostile backlash. Am I sad one of the best things in the business is gone.. yeah, but I fully understand why Punk would get fed up after years of bullshit. Fans are pretty much at the same point of "fuck you Vince, I'm done" and turning off the channel. Punk leaving might make that worse since he was one of the few reasons to even watch the show... now all that's left is Bryan (who Vince clearly does not want to get behind) and the Shield. Everyone else has already been buried by the WWE or they are the same old shit...

This is a dark time to watch the WWE... I'd say officially worse than the New Generation or even WCW's final days at this point.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Bodog said:


> lmao will tna be around?


Bully vs Punk on the mic would be awesome as hell.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> I can see them opening the show with Bryan to cut a promo and make a case against Punk ala Rock on Austin.


why? why? why would you give them an idea that buries punk AND bryan in one swoop ....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Can we make this thread a sticky plz? :terry1






I laughed so much when this happened


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

I always said i'd stop watching the WWE if Punk left however at the moment there is The Shield, Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan keeping my attached. However depending what happens at Mania will determine my level of enthusiasm for the WWE going forward.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Which is why Batista is drawing.
> 
> 
> Alright.












You can spend your time looking at statistics from Raw, Smackdown and every PPV Batista is on all you want. I'll go by what I see and hear from the fans. From what I see and hear? The fans don't give a damn about Batista in 2014.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

What a professional he is


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

Punk fan here but that is a bitch move with going home like a little girl cause he aint getting what he want smh


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



King Bebe said:


> The majority of the fans have already spoken. You're clearly in the minority bro.



Where's your proof? Oh yea Batista was heavily booed at the Rumble. That clearly shows what the majority of wwe fans want.
You're wrong again, WrestleMania will still be a major success so deal with it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> why? why? why would you give them an idea that buries punk AND bryan in one swoop ....


I didn't say it'd be a good idea, but this company likes to have the final word on everything. If this is the road they go, let Cena do that bullshit promo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



redban said:


> He sure changed a lot over the years.
> 
> First he looked like the Prince of Persia (08-09).
> 
> ...


This is my favourite memory. This dude has had the most look changes in the WWE and got over with every single one of them. 

And he goes out saying "I don't care about my appearance" ... Jeez. He looked like he was 80% ready to walk in that interview.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> Orton is dogshit?
> ...





Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Funny how so many are so sad to see the biggest crybaby bitch in the WWE leaving, LOL. Go moan and groan some more marks, you're just like the wrestler you love hahahah.


Are you just like Attitude Era Kane?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Jake Roberts said:


> Bully vs Punk on the mic would be awesome as hell.


wow man you were quick draw mcgraw on the reply. i changed my post like 2 sec later. i mean no disrespect to bully but i thought all of tna's guys were going to the new aaa or whatever jeff is starting up


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

might be BS but WNW is saying Vince is trying hard to convince Punk to come back for WM XXX, but Hunter doesn't give a damn about Punk anymore.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*

In the end, Punk tapped out to the submission hold the WWE had him in. He cried uncle and raised the white flag. History will remember him as a quitter, a man who took the easy way out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



King Bebe said:


> The majority of the fans have already spoken. You're clearly in the minority bro.
> 
> 
> Orton, Batista and the Wyatts ARE dogshit. You are correct. The Shield aren't doing anything big, WWE are going to split them up like Nexus and Ambrose will be the new Barrett, Reigns will be the new Ryback and Rollins will be the new Gabriel. That is the likely outcome.
> ...


Alright bro. Just to tell you right now, Wyatt pulled a spectacular match with Bryan, and your points for everything else is opinionated. The WWE doesn't need your self-induced selfish money anyways. Enjoy.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

MMA or Japan?

Hope he stays in wrestling but I can't see it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Theres lots of good stuff from pre wwe. Theres a promo of him acting like the Rock in 2000 when he was just a rookie and 13 years later they face of at mania which is incredibly cool.

Gonna try to find it.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk fan here but that is a bitch move with going home like a little girl cause he aint getting what he want smh


We dont know the full ins and outs of the situation but we do know Punk hates the part timers coming in and stealing the spots of wrestlers who have toiled week in/week out. If hes left due to Batisita coming in winning the rumble/main event at WM/title win at WM - then full respect to him for sticking to his word


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Favorite memory, without question, no contest, has to be finding out for the 1st time that he left hahahahahah!


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*"Here's the truth about Las Vegas, here's the truth about the WWE, is that it doesn't matter if you're the best wrestler, it doesn't matter if you're the best talker, it doesn't matter if you're the best overall performer, it doesn't matter if you make the two clowns sitting to my left on commentary look like amateur hour, there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it."

CM Punk, January 7th 2014*

Who's a better total package than Punk? 

I'll tell you who - nobody on the fucking roster. Even in his current state he is the most over guy on the roster along with Bryan. Even in his current state he's easily better than the people who are going to headline Mania.

Nobody on this roster is more deserving than Punk to have a big win at Mania.

Punk being shifted, because of people like Batista and Triple "leeching off everyones popularity" HHH is one of the biggest insults in history. Fuck you too, skinny jeans.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Therapy said:


> You Batista fans get a discount on horse blinders or something?


The IWC, where everyone who defends Batista is an automatic Batista mark.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JY57 said:


> might be BS but WNW is saying Vince is trying hard to convince Punk to come back for WM XXX, but Hunter doesn't give a damn about Punk anymore.


Interesting. I doubt Triple H would ever job to the guy even if Vince somehow got Punk back in the fold. In Triple H's mind, what CM Punk did was not 'best for business'.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



JY57 said:


> might be BS but WNW is saying Vince is trying hard to convince Punk to come back for WM XXX, but Hunter doesn't give a damn about Punk anymore.


Hunter doesn't give a damn about anyone but him and his friends ... that much is crystal clear. 

Also, wouldn't be surprised if HHH is going to use this to generate even more heat for himself. I don't know where he's going with all of this, but the more this saga unfolds the more I'm worried that ManiaXXX is going to be all about HHH and serving his ego.

This also makes me damned sure that his "Someone didn't get what they want" line was also directed at Punk.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't that breach his contract, him just leaving like that?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

"Can you really blame him? This is the same guy who could have been the Stone Cold Steve Austin of our generation if it wasn't for the abysmal writing/booking of WWE Creative. His character has been a watered down heavily scripted shell of its former MITB 2011 self and he's been put in meaningless feuds with little to no storyline or reason for the matches to happen other than to give him a place on the card.

At this point its sadly obvious he has no passion for his job anymore and is primarily there just to collect a check, forcing himself to get through it until his contract finally ends. As sad as it might be, I wouldn't be shocked if he did retire this year." 

That's what I said yesterday in response to a thread about CM Punk not looking motivated anymore and possibly being on the verge of retiring. The timing of this recent news couldn't have come at a more coincidental time.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



DA said:


> Can we make this thread a sticky plz? :terry1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT WOMAN?!? :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> The Shield is dogshit?
> The Wyatts are dogshit?
> Lesnar is dogshit?
> Orton is dogshit?
> ...


You posting this on this forum of all places feels a bit like Stephanie McMahon saying "You don't really think all these people just came to see you, right?" in front of that crowd on RAW

Maybe you missed it but people aren't exactly enamored with Big Dave at the moment :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Shit. That's not good. For business, for WWE, for anybody.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Harvey Price's Boner said:


> MMA or Japan?
> 
> Hope he stays in wrestling but I can't see it.


unk2 VS :suzuki


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well this sucks.


But, no sense in continuing to do something you're not happy with, especially when they need you more than you need them.


CM Punk-WWE has been a marriage from hell that I'm surprised has lasted this long. That 2011 promo was right on so many levels.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> You posting this on this forum of all places feels a bit like Stephanie McMahon saying "You don't really think all these people just came to see you, right?" in front of that crowd on RAW
> 
> Maybe you missed it but people aren't exactly enamored with Big Dave at the moment :lmao


It's fine. #BlameDave


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Which is why Batista is drawing.
> 
> 
> Alright.


Oh,you poor thing. :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Your_Solution said:


> You posting this on this forum of all places feels a bit like Stephanie McMahon saying "You don't really think all these people just came to see you, right?" in front of that crowd on RAW
> 
> Maybe you missed it but people aren't exactly enamored with Big Dave at the moment :lmao


There's a difference between being hated and being shit.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> Hunter doesn't give a damn about anyone but him and his friends ... that much is crystal clear.
> 
> Also, wouldn't be surprised if HHH is going to use this to generate even more heat for himself. I don't know where he's going with all of this, but the more this saga unfolds the more I'm worried that ManiaXXX is going to be all about HHH and serving his ego.


why doesnt Triple H go full on heel? Quit toeing the line. The dude is a great heel. For PETE'S SAKE 

it just makes the show cornbally to see him try to act objective and stuff on tv


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Smitson said:


> Bryan is legit being held down by the way he's booked


ELLE EM AYE OH


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

well they could use the money that was being used for cult of personality for bryan to get the final countdown?They have to give bryan more of an edgy character now.Plus this fucking company has gone back to 2008-2009.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



> John Cena, while you lay there, hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me.
> I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 weeks with your WWE Championship, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest.
> 
> I don’t hate you, John. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the back.
> ...


Forever this.

3 years old. Might aswell have been last RAW.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Bodog said:


> why doesnt Triple H go full on heel? Quit toeing the line. The dude is a great heel. For PETE'S SAKE
> 
> it just makes the show cornbally to see him try to act objective and stuff on tv


I agree. He's making people downright hate him. :lmao


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

When he cashed in MITB on Jeff Hardy


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Awaiting further insight into this... definitely not a work. Negotiations must be in place now because no one has tweeted/posted anything concrete.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Batista doesn't bring shit. With or without punk it doesnt matter but vince&hhh really fucked up with batista contract.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the next crowd on Raw? I could see CM Punk chants the entire night if this gets out further.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> All CM Punk said he wanted to do was main-event a WM. He said this during a comic-con panel. The fucking Miz did it and Punk felt ripped off (rightly so, Punk deserved it).


I want to know what world you live in where Punk deserved the WM 27 PPV? Miz was THE hottest heel they had, it wasnt Punk. Punk was jobbed out buried by Big Show and Rey on SD for like 10 straight PPV losses. Then he got hurt, and he got traded to Raw, and was a commentator.

Meanwhile Miz cashed in his MitB on a white hot orton to win the title, and he was what WWE was wanting him to be, a chickenshit heel that KNEW he didnt deserve the belt, but kept keeping it due to all kinds of fuckery. Punk didnt becoem interesting until June 2011, he was fucking irrelevant. Miz was getting the best heel reactions in a long time, hell people even POPPED for Miz when he kicked out of the AA at mania. Seriously, where did Punk "deserve" WM27 main event? What the fuck had he done to deserve it? He still had an amazing match, whats the problem?

If anyone has a right to bitch about his character, its Bryan. Since July 17th, 2011, CM Punk has been booked TOP OF THE CARD. He is in the top 2-3 matches on every PPV. Bryan, right now, is more over than Punk EVER was at his height. You know what Bryan was this last PPV? a Curtain Jerker in the opening match that LOST CLEAN. Tell me the last time Face Punk lost clean, or when he lost at his highest popularity. Get the fuck out of here with CM Punk being wronged. The guy has been handed the world. And he is pissy because he isnt in the ME. Remember a couple weeks ago? Someone asked him about Big Dave, and he took a shot at the Rock again, saying "I dont mind that Batista is back, because he is here for the long haul(a final 2-3 year run)." I wonder what old Punker feels about Dave now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*






Never forget :kobe9


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Whether you like Punk or not, he atleast brought something different and unique to a product that the majority of the times is pretty stale and repetitive and that right there is a big loss right now.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

When taker's music hit at mania and punk sits down in his trademark cross legged sit and yells "COME ON!" 

bald psychotic break Punk was my favorite. He was one of the best at portraying characters, he got so many of his different characters over in massive ways.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Hopefully Batista comes out on Raw and urinates on a CM Punk roster if they start chanting his name. Batista might have left, but he fulfilled his contract. Punk quit like a b****.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



TomasThunder619 said:


> There's a difference between being hated and being shit.


And it takes Batista to blur that difference.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I still find it funny the hypocrisy of this site. It's okay for Batista, the man who HATED the direction of the company to walk right out, but Punk, a man who has proven that he wanted to be more loyal than Triple H's boy ever was, can't walk out, especially given the circumstances of the situation. It is bratty for Punk to get upset over not going on last (which I was wrong about)? Sure. Punk probably should have stayed until the end of his contract, but like the shoot said, nothing changes. He's a spoke on the wheel. Punk wasn't just walking out for himself, he was also doing so with guys like Bryan, Ziggler and Kofi in in mind. Guys who work their asses off for years, and who get bumped by returning, out of shape movie stars.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

krai999 said:


> well they could use the money that was being used for cult of personality *for bryan to get the final countdown*?They have to give bryan more of an edgy character now


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

if anything Punk has now become one of the hottest commodities in wrestling. He's always been great at creating a buzz for himself even when there is none. Trending worldwide on twitter, this story is even on major news sites. The RAW's in smarky crowds will voice their opinions loudly. If he comes back I see him getting a ridiculous ovation.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good. He is somewhat talented when he's trying but he's been phoning it in for a long time. I'd rather have an average superstar who wants to be there than an above average mic worker who is average at best in other aspects of wrestling and thinks he's entitled.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> I still find it funny the hypocrisy of this site. It's okay for Batista, the man who HATED the direction of the company to walk right out, but Punk, a man who has proven that he wanted to be more loyal than Triple H's boy ever was, can't walk out, especially given the circumstances of the situation. Is it bratty for Punk to get upset over not going on last (which I was wrong about)? Sure. Punk probably should have stayed until the end of his contract, but like the shoot said, nothing changes. He's a spoke on the wheel. Punk wasn't just walking out for himself, he was also doing so with guys like Bryan, Ziggler and Kofi in in mind. Guys who work their asses off for years, and who get bumped by returning, out of shape movie stars.


Batista walked out to do further projects and at the end of a contract.. It is ENTIRELY different.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

The Pipe Bomb, of course, but I also loved when he confronted Stone Cold backstage earlier in the Summer of 2011.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Arthurgos said:


> What is the next crowd on Raw? I could see CM Punk chants the entire night if this gets out further.















Which would be even funnier if the Broncos actually win SB.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

140 pages already :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a week for the IWC.

This company fpalm :lmao fpalm :lmao fpalm :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



checkcola said:


> I can see them opening the show with Bryan to cut a promo and make a case against Punk ala Rock on Austin.


Ha, I thought they might have Cena do that but this is certainly more plausible. I really don't know how the crowd would respond to that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn this really sucks


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

By the way how was your movie?-Triple H Oh mine went straight to DVD just like yours.-CM Punk


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

If all Punk wants to do is headline wrestlmania, it's a smart move to leave now, come back in a few years, and then he's practically guaranteed a wrestlemania main event. Hey it's what everyone else is doing so why not.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> *I still find it funny the hypocrisy of this site. It's okay for Batista, the man who HATED the direction of the company to walk right out,* but Punk, a man who has proven that he wanted to be more loyal than Triple H's boy ever was, can't walk out, especially given the circumstances of the situation. It is bratty for Punk to get upset over not going on last (which I was wrong about)? Sure. Punk probably should have stayed until the end of his contract, but like the shoot said, nothing changes. He's a spoke on the wheel. Punk wasn't just walking out for himself, he was also doing so with guys like Bryan, Ziggler and Kofi in in mind. Guys who work their asses off for years, and who get bumped by returning, out of shape movie stars.


Both Batista and Austin had their reasons in that they disagreed very strongly about something in the company. What this sounds like right now (and I'm not saying it's what it is because obviously Punk hasn't commented) is Punk going home because he's bored, tired, and would rather be main eventing.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Old_Skool said:


> Whether you like Punk or not, he atleast brought something different and unique to a product that the majority of the times is pretty stale and repetitive and that right there is a big loss right now.


Not really. The last time he was interesting was three years ago.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Batista walked out to do further projects and at the end of a contract.. It is ENTIRELY different.


Batista walked out after losing and spent the next few years shitting on the PG version of the WWE repeatedly saying that he won't return till they make their product edgy again. He was pretty damned disgruntled when he left as well. So that's a bit of revisionist history right there. 

Including this gem right here: 



> Why he left WWE: "The reason I left was the PG direction the company took, it got too corny for me. I was a hug fan of the edgy era of DX, Stone Cold Steve Austin and those guys. The change in direction really ruined it for me. It's well recorded I'm not a fan of the likes of John Cena or The Miz. It's such a different company these days and not in a good way."


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

joeycalz said:


> I still find it funny the hypocrisy of this site. It's okay for Batista, the man who HATED the direction of the company to walk right out, but Punk, a man who has proven that he wanted to be more loyal than Triple H's boy ever was, can't walk out, especially given the circumstances of the situation. It is bratty for Punk to get upset over not going on last (which I was wrong about)? Sure. Punk probably should have stayed until the end of his contract, but like the shoot said, nothing changes. He's a spoke on the wheel. Punk wasn't just walking out for himself, he was also doing so with guys like Bryan, Ziggler and Kofi in in mind. Guys who work their asses off for years, and who get bumped by returning, out of shape movie stars.


Batista didn't walk out during the middle of his contract. He finished his obligations and left AFTER Wrestlemania

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just read that @WWE on Twitter stopped following @CMPunk.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Batista walked out after jobbing to Cena and spent the next few years shitting on the PG version of the WWE repeatedly saying that he won't return till they make their product edgy again.
> 
> Including this gem right here:


Don't act like any of you weren't shitting on the PG era as well.

:lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Not my fave,but I wanted to post something that hasn't been mentioned yet:

Punks Nexus promo ontop of the tron(and then fans were telling him to jump and he's like "I'm not gonna jump,I'm on a harness you idiot")


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Xapury said:


> 140 pages already :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What a week for the IWC.
> 
> This company fpalm :lmao fpalm :lmao fpalm :lmao


Only 70 pages for me :draper2 thread might need to be stickied because I doubt it's gonna slow down because news will be leaked throughout the week im sure.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

What bad news for the wrestling world all in one week.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> Batista walked out to do further projects and at the end of a contract.. It is ENTIRELY different.


I agree with this also I don't like Batista at all but at least he sold his release like a champ, Punk just walked out, if he really cared about the new guys he should of talk with Vince and try to get a feud to put over some guy of the Shield before his contract was done.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Yeah, no offense, but I highly doubt Batista took Punk's spot at Wrestlemania, even before Batista signed.
> 
> If he's done I get it, but I'm not a fan of him leaving before Raw. Seems a little unprofessional.


Before Batista signed his contract, the rumored WM main event was Orton vs Punk, but they scratched that in favor of Batista vs Orton, Punk got a feud with HHH so it wasn't that bad, but after the reaction Batista & the WWE got due to the ending of the RR, they HAD to do some damage control, so they put Bryan in Punk's spot.

Punk was shafted twice, Bryan I understand because he deserves it TBH, but Batista can go to hell, I can't wait to see him gassed five minutes into the main event of the 30th fucking anniversary of WM.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wouldent be surprised if its true sucks I was looking forward to his fued with kane.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Look in my eyes, what do you see? 
The who's quit the WWE
I've got some anger, up to the seams
I'm fed up as a guy can be
Chicago is where I'm gonna be


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Don't act like any of you weren't shitting on the PG era as well.
> 
> :lmao


Don't turn this back on me because my personal views have nothing to do with Batista leaving. 

That's a logical fallacy. Deal with my arguments, if you can't then talk to someone else.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

This can't be happening......I seriously could give a shit about Mania right now. 

How hard would it have been to have Punk leave after SummerSlam, and be a surprise return at the Rumble and WIN it??


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alim said:


> Batista didn't walk out during the middle of his contract. He finished his obligations and left AFTER Wrestlemania
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the only difference and a respectable one. But the fact that he left because he didn't like the direction of the company as well as had issues with some guys doesn't make it ENTIRELY different. He left professionally and that's what left the door open for his return, but it still doesn't change the fact that he too was disgruntled when he left.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*BO-GUS*


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Good riddance. 

He should at least do some jobs on the way out and put over some guys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What some seem to be forgetting, is that apparently Punk was going to be on the show before the rewrites and then the rewrites happen and he's off the show entirely. You add that up to the fiasco at the Rumble itself and the fuckups by this shit company for years... it's amazing more people haven't walked out. THe WWE, by all accounts, is a hellhole to work at if you actually love wrestling and not just a paycheck. Is it that much of a stretch that the feelins we fans have about the product is shared by the talent... except we are not being held down and personally affected night in and night out becuase of the douches in control?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

"going home" sounds too much like a sound byte.

Also a reminder that Stone Cold Steve Austin walked out on the WWE and apparently The Rock did last year.

...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Heel turn and feuding with Hardy
His tenure as a commentator. He was hilarious.
The PipeBomb and the Contract signing with Vince two weeks later.
MOTY 2011
Wrestlemania 28 Entrance
Crowd being split with Boots2Asses/Knees2Faces chants during his match against The Rock
Him going comic book villain crazy on the build-up to Wrestlemania 29
All of his matches against Cena. The two of the best rivals WWE had when it came to match quality
Awesome Matches against Taker, Y2J and Lesnar


I'll miss the guy. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Alo0oy said:


> Before Batista signed his contract, the rumored WM main event was Orton vs Punk, but they scratched that in favor of Batista vs Orton, Punk got a feud with HHH so it wasn't that bad, but after the reaction Batista & the WWE got due to the ending of the RR, they HAD to do some damage control, so they put Bryan in Punk's spot.
> 
> Punk was shafted twice, Bryan I understand because he deserves it TBH, but Batista can go to hell, I can't wait to see him gassed five minutes into the main event of the 30th fucking anniversary of WM.


I think bastista will be great come wm. He still has some ring rust to get over but come wm he will be good. Punk will be at home watching the ppv screaming at the tv it should have been me


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*






Great thread :lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao WWE Twitter account just stopped following CM Punk unk2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :lmao WWE Twitter account just stopped following CM Punk unk2


What does this mean?

This really doesn't sound good..


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*






This. *GOAT* unk


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Stone Hot said:


> I think bastista will be great come wm. He still has some ring rust to get over but come wm he will be good. Punk will be at home watching the ppv screaming at the tv it should have been me


Punk at 20% can put on a better match than a 100% Batista could ever dream of.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder if John Cena will come out and cut a "took his ball and went home" promo on Punk, or if they'll just never mention him again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'll be back by Mania.*


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :lmao WWE Twitter account just stopped following CM Punk unk2


Vince and HHH are still following him tho


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

doinktheclowns said:


> "going home" sounds too much like a sound byte.
> 
> Also a reminder that Stone Cold Steve Austin walked out on the WWE and apparently The Rock did last year.
> 
> ...


The Rock didn't walk out, the day after we found out that he was injured. Raw is in Chicago in a few weeks. The crowd that night might be interesting to say the least...

I should be surprised about this, but I'm not when you consider the direction his character has been going in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So again he's unhappy.
Hopefully he'll still being a bitch and just fucking leave for good if he's that unhappy.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> Look in my eyes, what do you see?
> The who's quit the WWE
> I've got some anger, up to the seams
> I'm fed up as a guy can be
> Chicago is where I'm gonna be


:lol

Yeah because he'll be broke, down & out, struggling to make ends meet etc. 

The only thing more amusing then the handful of extremely oversensitive Punk marks are the just as equally oversensitive guys on the other end.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Punk should come out on 2/24 to ambush the new WWE champ, Danial Bryan.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

RIP Piledrivers outta nowhere. :jose


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

wait, did cm punk tell vince he lost his smile ??????????????????????????


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

The interaction with HBK at the start of the episode prior to the pipebomb


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> I wonder if John Cena will come out and cut a "took his ball and went home" promo on Punk, or if they'll just never mention him again.


This would be so fucking sickening


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Bodog said:


> wait, did cm punk tell vince he lost his smile ??????????????????????????


Obv not...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> This really doesn't sound good..


It just means that HHH is giving orders around trying to erase Punk like a woman scorned, while Vince is trying to talk him into taking them back  

It sure must be an interesting time to be an intern at the WWE ... Would love to be able to peak into their offices right now.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of STUPID people on Facebook acting like WWE fired CM Punk... he quit! Took his ball, breached his contract, and went home! Huge difference.

I swear if this were Randy Orton people would be killing the guy. But because it's their hero CM Punk he gets a pass. Fuckin' hypocrites


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> The Rock didn't walk out, the day after we found out that he was injured. Raw is in Chicago in a few weeks. The crowd that night might be interesting to say the least...
> 
> I should be surprised about this, but I'm not when you consider the direction his character has been going in.


If this is planned out, then he'll prob just return that night or something(like attend the show as a fan or something and it'd be like when the Radicalz debuted in WWE,and Punk eventually interrupts during the show or something)


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

joeycalz said:


> *I still find it funny the hypocrisy of this site. It's okay for Batista, the man who HATED the direction of the company to walk right out*, but Punk,


AFTER his contract ended. After Batista met his obligations. This isn't close to the same thing. Damn you Punktards for making me defend that roided up douche nozzle.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I > U said:


> Vince and HHH are still following him tho


Keep your enemies closer?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*






:joseenaldo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Stone Hot said:


> I think bastista will be great come wm. He still has some ring rust to get over but come wm he will be good. Punk will be at home watching the ppv screaming at the tv it should have been me


Batista in his prime only had like 3 good matches, & he was carried by the Undertaker.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*





Make sure you're all playing this on repeat while watching CM Punk moments.. cheesy as hell!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk is pissed at the company, walks into Vince's office and says: "I'm going home. bye" and that's the end of it?
Sure, he owes nothing to no one. But he wouldn't pull this if it was a breach of contract. He'd get his ass sued to hell and back, and he knows it. Vince is relentless.

There's a part of the story missing. There's something going on here that we don't know yet


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> why? why? why would you give them an idea that buries punk AND bryan in one swoop ....


:vince


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

TMZ has the article now...says he left because of Batistia


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> AFTER his contract ended. After Batista met his obligations. This isn't close to the same thing. Damn you Punktards for making me defend that roided up douche nozzle.


It's pretty damn close (but definitely more respectable). He also spent the next 4 years taking pot shots too though. Still got a huge payoff.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking forward to Triple H and Stephanie facing off with a midget CM Punk on RAW next week.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I > U said:


> Vince and HHH are still following him tho


They probably don't understand how to use twitter so they need to wait for someone else to do it for them.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Alo0oy said:


> Batista in his prime only had like 3 good matches, & he was carried by the Undertaker.


You're being generous. The stupid upright iguana wrestled like shit and constantly injured himself doing it. fpalm


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Looking forward to Triple H and Stephanie facing off with a midget CM Punk on RAW next week.


CM Runt ?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Punk is pissed at the company, walks into Vince's office and says: "I'm going home. bye" and that's the end of it?
> Sure, he owes nothing to no one. But he wouldn't pull this if it was a breach of contract. He'd get his ass sued to hell and back, and he knows it. Vince is relentless.
> 
> There's a part of the story missing. There's something going on here that we don't know yet


^This^


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Always liked this promo between HHH and Punk.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :lmao WWE Twitter account just stopped following CM Punk unk2


I've already mentioned that earlier in the thread. It's not like you just found it out :S


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

I for one love this, it is a HUGE middle finger to Vince, Triple H et al. Right before the network launches they have one of their biggest stars just walking out and some of their biggest past stars trashing the company all over the place. If this doesn't make it obvious to them something has to change, then nothing will. You want to see a business venture flop and lose millions, wait til that 6 month period is over after the launch if nothing changes. If there was ever a time for ROH to get a real TV deal, or for someone with any brains to buy TNA and actually put money into it, the time is right now.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

maybe its not a breach of contract because WWE put headline WM in the deal?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Punk is pissed at the company, walks into Vince's office and says: "I'm going home. bye" and that's the end of it?
> Sure, he owes nothing to no one. But he wouldn't pull this if it was a breach of contract. He'd get his ass sued to hell and back, and he knows it. Vince is relentless.
> 
> There's a part of the story missing. There's something going on here that we don't know yet


It's an excellent chess match right now.. Punk made his epic move... The longer WWE sits on their hand not acknowledging it.. The worse it becomes for them..


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> The Rock didn't walk out, the day after we found out that he was injured. Raw is in Chicago in a few weeks. The crowd that night might be interesting to say the least...
> 
> I should be surprised about this, but I'm not when you consider the direction his character has been going in.


guaranteed that night opens with Punk chants before Cult of Personality hits to a MONSTER pop and out walks Hunter :hhh2


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> guaranteed that night opens with Punk chants before Cult of Personality hits to a MONSTER pop and out walks Hunter :hhh2


I love Punk, but that's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

anybody else think the hhh regime is gona be clickish ?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

The type of person Punk is, you could tell the lack of any meaningful feuds and terrible writing WWE has subjected him and the rest of the roster to has probably been eating away at him. He hated being there and was just forcing himself to go on for a while now. I'm proud of Punk, glad he finally took a stand against this companies bullshit. Fuck WWE, they deserve this and I'm just mad this didn't happened earlier.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WWE wrestlers are independent contractors

Probably using that "I am hurt" clause


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

RIP Phil "CM Punk" Brooks 1978-2014
You were taken from us too soon :$


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Bodog said:


> anybody else think the hhh regime is gona be clickish ?


going to be? Erm are you not watching the product


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

YoungGun_UK said:


> guaranteed that night opens with Punk chants before Cult of Personality hits to a MONSTER pop and out walks Hunter :hhh2


:lmao Or Batista.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Bodog said:


> anybody else think the hhh regime is gona be clickish ?


Just now figuring this out, are ya? :cool2


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

"Let me main event WrestleMania 30 or I'm staying home."

Punk's ultimatum to WWE. We are at a standstill here, gentlemen.

- Vic


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope its not a work, because he'd earn more respect than his pipe bomb if this is true


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> guaranteed that night opens with Punk chants before Cult of Personality hits to a MONSTER pop and out walks Hunter :hhh2


Hunter taps his wrist watch..
Gets down on one knee
ITS BURYING TIME!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What if this is a storyline that gets punk into the Batista orton match at wm? I can see this very well being the case. DB faces hhh and punk gets added into the title picture with him winning the title


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm torn right now... I would like Punk back but damn it, not only does it make it far easier to walk away from the shit product, maybe this coupled with the RR backlash will actually get through some morons head in the corporate office and real change starts happening. This is WCW level bullshit right now.. expect with the fans more vocal instead of simply shrugging and going to watch the other wrestling show.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

zimonk said:


>


Poor AJ ... what a tough spot to be in. 

That's hardly fair if she's the one caught in the middle just by virtue of being his gf.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

scorejockey said:


> I for one love this, it is a HUGE middle finger to Vince, Triple H et al. Right before the network launches they have one of their biggest stars just walking out and some of their biggest past stars trashing the company all over the place. If this doesn't make it obvious to them something has to change, then nothing will. You want to see a business venture flop and lose millions, wait til that 6 month period is over after the launch if nothing changes. If there was ever a time for ROH to get a real TV deal, or for someone with any brains to buy TNA and actually put money into it, the time is right now.


Fuck the 6 month period being over. If the direction going towards wrestlemania remains the same old predictable shit after Elimination Chamber, I won't be signing up for WWE Network. I refuse to give this company a penny (in any way shape or form) if we are getting Batista/Orton as the WMXXX main event... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad Punk had the balls to pull this. It's a huge bomb just waiting to explode on the lap of Vincent K. Mac. 
Add Batita's terribly botched return and the YESMovement, and it all just spells PR disaster for the WWE.

The fans are pissed, Batista is pissed at the fans, Daniel Bryan is pissed at the company and now Punk takes his ball and goes home after saying that "this year should be Daniel Bryan's year", likely a shot at Batista's main event deal.

This is better than any storyline they've ever made.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Punk is pissed at the company, walks into Vince's office and says: "I'm going home. bye" and that's the end of it?
> Sure, he owes nothing to no one. But he wouldn't pull this if it was a breach of contract. He'd get his ass sued to hell and back, and he knows it. Vince is relentless.
> 
> There's a part of the story missing. There's something going on here that we don't know yet



Hmm I don't think so... People are allowed to quit their job and not get sued. If you quit your job at McDonalds do you think you would get sued?

Now maybe he has some clause in his contract, like a non-compete clause, which would prohibit him from joining TNA until his contract term runs out. However, he wouldn't be sued for not showing up to WWE events anymore. He's probably just not going to get paid for the remaining term of the contract.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Good for Punk. He put out the three best matches of the year for this company last year and they had him wrestling fucking midcarders, if they weren't even going to have him face Trips (when he SHOULD be wrestling for the title) then they don't deserve him.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Hope Punk gets his mojo back.

However, the jerk in me can't help but question why he decided to take a stand now. After all, he was perfectly fine with them pissing on the "Summer of Punk" as long as he was getting paid and featured on a regular basis, not to mention getting a lengthy title reign. But when WWE's crap booking doesn't benefit him, he walks out? Not sure I'm down with that if that's the case.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking garbage. I'm going to miss Punk.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Hunter taps his wrist watch..
> Gets down on one knee
> ITS BURYING TIME!












He's way ahead of you pal :HHH2


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah that clearance works.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm just happy someone told Vince and Hunter to fuck off.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bleacher Report is reporting this now.....



> It has been reported by various outlets dat WWE superstar CM Punk has quit tha organization—for real.
> 
> Da shizzle comes afta a inconspicuous absence from Raw dis past Mondizzle (Jan. I aint talkin' bout chicken n' gravy biatch. 27), n' it seems dis aint a work from Punk n' tha WWE. Per PWMania.com (via Wrestlin Observer, ProWrestling.net n' PWInsider), dis appears ta be a legitimate decision from Punk, afta he reportedly holla'd at Vince McMahon da thug was "goin home":
> 
> ...


http://gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=h...oQFjAE&usg=AFQjCNGGthV9gI9QcdGUAY1aCPt7-_PUMg


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dubbletrousers said:


> If all Punk wants to do is headline wrestlmania, it's a smart move to leave now, come back in a few years, and then he's practically guaranteed a wrestlemania main event. Hey it's what everyone else is doing so why not.


Lol.. Thats exactly what I had been thinking. 

Rock getting the special treatment made sense. He is a star and he made them shitloads of money for doing Wrestlemania mainevents. BUT Batista getting The Rock treatment makes abso-fuckin-lutely no sense at all. He is nowhere near the level of Rock or Lesnar in terms of stardom.

Both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are more over than Batista ever was. So yea, All CM PUnk needs to do is, stay away for 4 years and return for a way bigger paycheck and lighter wrestling schedule. Its a smart move.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I would rather see Bryan vs. HHH at WrestleMania, while Orton and Batista get booed out, than anything they were planning pre-rumble. I mean Bryan and Sheamus? com'n


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sure they Paul Heyman is a go between also.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

For the love of God Vince, just stick Bryan into the Orton/ Batista shitfest (it'll make it better, trust me) and keep the HHH/Punk match booked with some kind of major "control of the company" stipulation on it. 

How hard is that?!!??!?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

There's only one way to solve this: Punk vs Hunter and Bryan vs. Orton vs. Batista.

But then again, there's the issue with Batista's bizarre contract.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> guaranteed that night opens with Punk chants before Cult of Personality hits to a MONSTER pop and out walks Hunter :hhh2


It can happen too since they own the licence to the song. Punk may own the name, but they own the music and probably the costume as well. If they get really petty, they can and probably will use various versions of "Punk" for their heat ...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well damn. If this is indeed true, I can't say I'm surprised. Actually, I've been expecting Punk to say fuck it and leave since they put him in that feud with Heyman and wasted him on the likes of Axel and Ryback. He should've at least got that WM paycheck tho.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> He's way ahead of you pal :HHH2


lol


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

None of us know the reason why he left. To say its because of batista or that its because he's hurt or tired or whatever just doesnt seem right. I personally love punk but this was a very disrespectful action by him. You do not just walk out on your job. He's signed to a contract.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Reaper Jones said:


> It can happen too since they own the licence to the song. Punk may own the name, but they own the music and probably the costume as well. If they get really petty, they can and probably will use various versions of "Punk" for their heat ...


Punk doesnt own the name, its been trademarked by WWE since 2007


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> There's only one way to solve this: Punk vs Hunter and Bryan vs. Orton vs. Batista.
> 
> But then again, there's the issue with Batista's bizarre contract.


Do you really think that Vince will now be able to convince BOTH CM Punk and HHH to work together? What if one agrees and the other doesn't? HHH has more than enough legit reasons to work with Bryan ... we all know his fetish for working with the fan favourite .. and at this point that is not Punk.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait to hear Heyman's opinion on the matter.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> For the love of God Vince, just stick Bryan into the Orton/ Batista shitfest (it'll make it better, trust me) and keep the HHH/Punk match booked with some kind of major "control of the company" stipulation on it.
> 
> How hard is that?!!??!?


Company is acting like idiots if they don't put Bryan in the 
Orton/Batista match because it will be shitted on at Wrestlemania. You'd think they rather have the ending booed and then drowned out by fireworks and Batista's theme than having the entire match getting shat on by the fans but then again what more can you expect from a company that guaranteed a 45 year old Batista a title victory in the main event of WM 30 in his contract.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

lol orron vs batista will be worse than golberg vs lesnar


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> There's only one way to solve this: Punk vs Hunter and Bryan vs. Orton vs. Batista.
> 
> But then again, there's the issue with Batista's bizarre contract.


I wouldn't hold my breath with Hunter working with Punk anymore if I were you


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Poor AJ ... what a tough spot to be in.


She got her stupid long title reign (dating Punk helped despite what her delusional supporters think otherwise) so she has to deal with it.

- Vic


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

What the fuck was Vince thinking when he signed Batista's contract. Triple H must have a hand in this. 
Batista isn't even the #3 guy in the company. How can you give everything, Rumble title and Mania main event to a guy that is 45 years old, terrible in the ring and less over than Punk, Bryan and Cena?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Punk doesnt own the name, its been trademarked by WWE since 2007


Google is your friend my friend. He owns his name. He is the one that gave the WWE the rights to _use _it, but not _own _it. 

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Ask_the_Editor_18/article_72676.shtml#.UulQj5zDSsQ



> PWTorch reader Ozz from Michigan asks: Knowing that WWE likes to rename newcomers for trademarking purposes, how did C.M. Punk manage to stay C.M. Punk when he arrived in the company a few years back?
> 
> PWTorch columnist Pat McNeill replies: C.M. Punk debuted on the ECW brand in June 2006. At the time, Paul Heyman was the head writer for ECW, and he convinced WWE management to let Punk keep his indy name, because that's what would have happened in the original ECW. At that point, Extreme Championship Wrestling was WWE's third brand, and it wasn't considered a big deal.
> 
> The other reason WWE went along with the decision is because Punk gave them permission to trademark the C.M. Punk name. WWE owns two live trademarks on C.M. Punk, one for his character, and one for his merchandise. The first trademark states "The name "C.M. Punk" identifies Phillip Jack Brooks, a living individual whose consent is of record." This means Punk negotiated the trademark deal as part of his contract with WWE. I also believe it means the current Punk (Phil Brooks) is the only person allowed to use that name. But I'm not a trademark lawyer.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad Vince is still trying to sort something out for WrestleMania, I mean Hunter can clearly fuck off with the current direction he's going in. 

Hopefully Punk and WWE come to a settlement where he can return in 2/3 weeks in Chicago, make a little angle about it before he leaves officially in July


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

this gonna be good for cm punk documentary part 2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They can't put Bryan in the WWE title match. Because the fans would be more pissed off if he doesn't win. Bryan/HHH is the way to go and unfortuntely that left Punk in the 4th or 5th top match at Mania. (I'd say 5th because the Shield breakup match would have probably got more push than the Punk match)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> She got her stupid long title reign (dating Punk helped despite what her delusional supporters think otherwise) so she has to deal with it.
> 
> - Vic


I doubt it. She was champion before she started dating him and over before as well. Plus in recent months if anyone was going to benefit from dating a top male talent it'd have been Nikki or Brie.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fizban said:


> lol orron vs batista will be worse than golberg vs lesnar


Onion vs Goldberg indeed.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Punk has a concussion. He went home because of this. They're giving him time off and leaked this for storyline purposes


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Punk doesnt own the name, its been trademarked by WWE since 2007


really?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath with Hunter working with Punk anymore if I were you


how about cena working with taker and punk gets his rematch with lesnar.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> I can't wait to hear Heyman's opinion on the matter.


Imagine if Heyman is so pissed, that he leaves and takes Brock with him. Oh my god WWE would be screwed even more. Then they would actually have reason to re-write


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NonCentz said:


> Punk has a concussion. He went home because of this. They're giving him time off and leaked this for storyline purposes


I would love for the WWE to be that smart but.... yeah, after that Rumble I think smart is the last thing you can associate with HHH or Vince right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> She got her stupid long title reign (dating Punk helped despite what her delusional supporters think otherwise) so she has to deal with it.
> 
> - Vic



Watch AJ lose her title next week as punishment for Punk "leaving"

:trips2


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm torn right now... I would like Punk back but damn it, not only does it make it far easier to walk away from the shit product, maybe this coupled with the RR backlash will actually get through some morons head in the corporate office and real change starts happening. This is WCW level bullshit right now.. expect with the fans more vocal instead of simply shrugging and going to watch the other wrestling show.


Yeah, this is good news if anything. But knowing how incompetent WWE management are, they still might not get it even after something like this. What a great opportunity this would be for TNA if their company wasn't just as badly run.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heyman has no relation to Punk in the current Punk storyline so why does he need to bother to leave? First of all he's *professional,* he won't leave if his life depends on it, especially since he is with Brock.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> She got her stupid long title reign (dating Punk helped despite what her delusional supporters think otherwise) so she has to deal with it.
> 
> - Vic


Interesting, you have as much proof of Punk helping AJ's career as others have of her doing it on her own, yet you try to legitimize your argument by calling everyone else delusional. Believing something doesn't make it true. 

What is asserted without proof can be dismissed without proof. And that goes both ways in this case.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath with Hunter working with Punk anymore if I were you


This fiasco has added a lot of dollar signs to that match though, Bryan being added to the championship scenario and Punk's little situation has again catapulted his status higher and probably a point made by him to show WWE just how big he is in compared to what they currently see him as. 

I mean other than John Cena/Daniel Bryan I doubt anyone else quitting would make UK/World news like this has.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

-When he sang Happy Birthday to Mysterio's daughter
-"Your arms are too short to box with God"
-After retiring Jeff Hardy he came out next week dressed like him and trolled the fans hard
-Pipebomb 2k11


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew when I heard about this their would be ppl that will judge him and call him unprofessional and shit but you know what? Fuck all that I respect Punk for taking a stand against WWE and not being a pussy. For one it's easy for you all to judge him from a distance without understand what he is really going thro. I know it must be hard for him when he has worked his ass off the past few years putting on amazing matches and getting wrestling the most buzzed and talked about it's been since the Attitude Era and yet WWE treats him like a second rate star.

I can't imagine what Punk has been thro dealing with the WWE fuckery non stop the past 3 years. I don't blame him one bit and respect him even more now. WWE is different than your typical 9 to 5 job and I am sure he made sure he was financially set before he made this decision. To me this shows that unlike Cena and most of the stars in WWE today Punk has a real passion for his work. 

I just hope that he takes it easy and gets some much needed rest mentally and physically.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Heyman has no relation to Punk in the current Punk storyline so why does he need to bother to leave? First of all he's *professional,* he won't leave if his life depends on it, especially since he is with Brock.


Heyman ... professional?

(Y)

Never did an underhanded thing in his life huh? :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Punk is pissed at the company, walks into Vince's office and says: "I'm going home. bye" and that's the end of it?
> Sure, he owes nothing to no one. But he wouldn't pull this if it was a breach of contract. He'd get his ass sued to hell and back, and he knows it. Vince is relentless.
> 
> There's a part of the story missing. There's something going on here that we don't know yet


WWE doesn't have the balls to sue him with their whole independent contractor scheme. Besides they didn't sue Austin. They just brought in the Rock to bury him on the mic and WWE continually smeared Austin. 

You can't be a company that future endeavors guys before their contracts are up and then go and sue a guy who quits.

As long as Punk doesn't make appearances before he would have legally been able to if he let his contract run out WWE won't do anything. 

Plus it frees up a decent amount of money for Vince.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all, everybody needs to realize this, as long as helmsley is running the company, everything WILL turn to shit. usually he turns it into shit himself. u may say "oh, well mcmahon is still in charge, he's the boss." yea, so was junior soprano... who called the shots? mcmahon may still have some say, but he's just a title now, helmsley and steph have softened him up all the while plotting behind him to take over. it's his daughter and him against mcmahon, whose gonna win? he's old, he's wilted, they've connived him, he's done making final decisions. 
second of all, the phrase "he took his ball and went home" when regarding punk or just about anything else is retarded. think about what the statement means. u are ending the game for everyone else, fucking everything up, because you're taking your ball with u. there's a big difference between just going home, and taking your ball with u. he just went home, big deal! the game continues for everyone else. 
if cm punk wants to leave, good for him. he's been an outstanding employee, and made the company A LOT more money than he's received for it. i'm not a huge punk fan, i don't even know if i'm a fan, but i respect him. sure, he hasn't looked any good last few times i've watched him(has he had a good match since summerslam?), and his flailing elbow drop is just an utter disgrace, but he has given a lot of himself to the company with the rigorous traveling, appearences, everything that comes with that, and has given us a lot of great moments. the feud with hardy, straight edge society, the pipe bomb, and summer of punk(which helmsley destroyed), the long title reign), the feud with heyman. he's had a great career, and has the right to leave at anytime without being ridiculed by anyone. 
the company is a sinking ship, the product sucks. there's no correcting it because helmsley is in charge. why do u think we see the same top guys we've seen for 10 years? why do u think he doesn't build the newer stars up to the level he should, or kills them off for no reason? insecurity. he knows that if he keeps bores like orton, del rio, cena at the top, people will still care about him when he comes back. also, the fact that he's friends with them. if he pushes all the new talent the way he should, people would start to forget about him, and he can't have that, because at the heart of it all, he's a narcissistic douche. he still wants to be the man, he wants to come back and get the big reactions, he's the cancer of the company, like i've been saying for years. 
punk is aware of this obviously, but how long can u fight city hall? him and mcmahon have a connection, and that has helped him a good deal, but at the end of the day, and he knows this, mcmahon's not the guy anymore who will get him to the places he wants to go. helmsley is, and they don't like each other. if u read between the lines in the ariel interview, u can see that. he hates what helmsley has done to this company, and rightfully so. it's a joke now. randy orton still in title matches? LOL. batista coming back and winning the rumble? LOL. putting himself on tv? LOL. cena? shit.
the only way things will ever change is with helmsleys extermination, that's just the sad truth. punk, while never being a great WRESTLER(good, but overrated in that regard) was a great entertainer, and we should all just appreciate what he's done for the company, even if he never returns. and ya know, there's at least a 50% chance this is a work.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> *Imagine if Heyman is so pissed, that he leaves and takes Brock with him*. Oh my god WWE would be screwed even more. Then they would actually have reason to re-write


fpalm Jesus Christ. Brock has a contract. You think he or Heyman are gonna risk being sued over Punk having a melt down. How old are some of you people?


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

Holy moley I just got in from work and saw this! Unbelievable - although I am minded to think that it could be a work - it's hard to say these days. 

Otherwise, we're going to be see CU Ponk in the Impact Zone pretty soon!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jake Roberts said:


> Heyman ... professional?
> 
> (Y)
> 
> Never did an underhanded thing in his life huh? :lmao


Seriously.. I mean love Heyman and he is a wrestling genius but... he didn't pay a lot of people or learn to call people back or any thing remotely professional when he was in ECW.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Trumpet Thief said:


> unk4: I'm the BEST in the WORLD. And by being the BEST in the WORLD, I deserve the BEST possible match at Wrestlemania!
> 
> :vince3: Don't worry Phil Brooks! We'll get you a match with the one and only Triple H!
> 
> ...


:angel


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> Imagine if Heyman is so pissed, that he leaves and takes Brock with him. Oh my god WWE would be screwed even more. Then they would actually have reason to re-write


Heyman and Lesnar are employees of the WWE with separate contracts. They may be client/manager kayfabewise, but both men have separate careers that have nothing to do with each other. 

That said, Heyman isn't going to do any kind of shoot on the RTWM. He'll only speak up about Punk when he himself is finally done with the WWE.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CYC said:


> Watch AJ lose her title next week as punishment for Punk "leaving"
> 
> :trips2


HHH was high on the blonde chick who did the interview last week am sure she will win it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JC00 said:


> WWE doesn't have the balls to sue him with their whole independent contractor scheme. Besides they didn't sue Austin. They just brought in the Rock to bury him on the mic and WWE continually smeared Austin.
> 
> You can't be a company that future endeavors guys before their contracts are up and then go and sue a guy who quits.


I'll take that bet. WWE is a publicly traded company now. They have shareholders to answer to.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If he truly is gone, my level of respect for Punk (I already lost a lot when he punched the fan) will change depending on his reasoning. If he did leave because he didn't want to lose to someone, well that's just pathetic. I can't believe that's the actual reason, Punk has made it clear he completely supports Cesaro. No one is that big of a bitch to leave just because they don't want to lose a match. :austin3

If he left because he's just too beaten up, or sick with backstage politics or something then I can at least understand that a bit more. It's still pretty unfair to people who paid to see him though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> This fiasco has added a lot of dollar signs to that match though, Bryan being added to the championship scenario and Punk's little situation has again catapulted his status higher and probably a point made by him to show WWE just how big he is in compared to what they currently see him as.
> 
> I mean other than John Cena/Daniel Bryan I doubt anyone else quitting would make UK/World news like this has.


Ego comes first with Hunter, so no way jose. He will put over Bryan in probably a he gets a title match at Extreme Rules Match BS

probably should just save Wyatt/Cena (even though love to see it happen at Mania) and do Cena w/Hogan vs Punk w/Piper


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

This thread is getting more hilarious as it goes on, watch Bryan get beat in 10 seconds at Mania.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> first of all, everybody needs to realize this, as long as helmsley is running the company, everything WILL turn to shit. usually he turns it into shit himself. u may say "oh, well mcmahon is still in charge, he's the boss." yea, so was junior soprano... who called the shots? mcmahon may still have some say, but he's just a title now, helmsley and steph have softened him up all the while plotting behind him to take over. it's his daughter and him against mcmahon, whose gonna win? he's old, he's wilted, they've connived him, he's done making final decisions.
> second of all, the phrase "he took his ball and went home" when regarding punk or just about anything else is retarded. think about what the statement means. u are ending the game for everyone else, fucking everything up, because you're taking your ball with u. there's a big difference between just going home, and taking your ball with u. he just went home, big deal! the game continues for everyone else.
> if cm punk wants to leave, good for him. he's been an outstanding employee, and made the company A LOT more money than he's received for it. i'm not a huge punk fan, i don't even know if i'm a fan, but i respect him. sure, he hasn't looked any good last few times i've watched him(has he had a good match since summerslam?), and his flailing elbow drop is just an utter disgrace, but he has given a lot of himself to the company with the rigorous traveling, appearences, everything that comes with that, and has given us a lot of great moments. the feud with hardy, straight edge society, the pipe bomb, and summer of punk(which helmsley destroyed), the long title reign), the feud with heyman. he's had a great career, and has the right to leave at anytime without being ridiculed by anyone.
> the company is a sinking ship, the product sucks. there's no correcting it because helmsley is in charge. why do u think we see the same top guys we've seen for 10 years? why do u think he doesn't build the newer stars up to the level he should, or kills them off for no reason? insecurity. he knows that if he keeps bores like orton, del rio, cena at the top, people will still care about him when he comes back. also, the fact that he's friends with them. if he pushes all the new talent the way he should, people would start to forget about him, and he can't have that, because at the heart of it all, he's a narcissistic douche. he still wants to be the man, he wants to come back and get the big reactions, he's the cancer of the company, like i've been saying for years.
> ...





PARAGRAPHS.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

If only WWE solicited my advice for WrestleMania. This was my proposed card:

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton (world title)
John Cena vs. The Undertaker
Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan
Batista vs. Brock Lesnar

All big matches... so all of the top stars would be satisfied! CM Punk would not walk out if he were in the title match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jake Roberts said:


> This thread is getting more hilarious as it goes on, watch Bryan get beat in 10 seconds at Mania.


Bold prediction mate.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If he truly is gone, my level of respect for Punk (I already lost a lot when he punched the fan) will change depending on his reasoning. If he did leave because he didn't want to lose to someone, well that's just pathetic. I can't believe that's the actual reason, Punk has made it clear he completely supports Cesaro. No one is that big of a bitch to leave just because they don't want to lose a match. :austin3
> 
> If he left because he's just too beaten up, or sick with backstage politics or something then I can at least understand that a bit more. It's still pretty unfair to people who paid to see him though.



Remember Stone Cold left because he didn't want Brock Lensar defeating him? Although I believe Steve Austin had reasoning, he wanted a legit storyline, and then probably at a PPV, Lesnar could defeat him, but he didn't want this new guy coming out of no where and defeating him.

Steve Austin left the company in 2002, and he's still very much loved now, because WWE fans memories are very short. lol

Like some people who dislike CM Punk now are the same fans who had a riot with CM Punk was close to walking out of the company in 2011. That's when everybody was on the CM Punk train.

I really hope this Daniel Bryan hype last cause man are memories short.

If this CM Punk story is true, it'd wait to hear more about it...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE should stop posting on their Facebook page.. Soon as they post something it's completely shit on with Punk and Batista comments.. Hilarious shitstorm..


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CYC said:


> PARAGRAPHS.


At least he used punctuation marks.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I totally get being frustrated with your employer and bailing so good for Punk. I'm sure he's saved up a ton of money over the years so if he's unhappy and can live comfortably why shouldn't he leave? A lot of people have said that it's unprofessional and while that may be true it also takes balls to walk away on your own.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

WWE will slowly lose money, if they actually had competetion they'd be in trouble right now


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*






This was the really beggining of all.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Bold prediction mate.


If WWE is gonna go full on troll mode, I would actually love to see this. I love Bryan - but to see them intentionally screw with the audience like that might just be worth it. "While we're pissing off the marks, let's just ..."


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Bold prediction mate.


And probably true. The ego has to be fed. Still, a main event loss to Triple God is better than a 3rd match with Sheamus.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

when he cried about "dwayne" then had to job to him and lose his title :lmao


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say he walked out after finding out for sure that his match with HHH was being switched in favour of Daniel Bryan. He went from probably being told he would headline Wrestlemania (he planted seeds of this by bringing it up in promos after last years Wrestlemania), to having a big match with Triple H that finished a long term story, to now being placed in a match with Kane that realistically would be about the 5th most important match on the show.

The only person who would have any right to be upset about this is Kane because he's the one who gets screwed by Punk leaving. Sure WWE loses a wrestler that fans like, but if he's not happy and doesn't want to be there, a half assed, miserable CM Punk isn't very valuable to the WWE or the fans. I don't see why fans are pissed of at his leaving. He's always worked hard and if he doesn't want to be there, best of luck to him he's given us our money's worth over the years.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If TNA was as big as WCW, Vince would be fucked by now. Then again, if TNA was as big as WCW, Vince wouldn't screw over young talent just to bring back has-beens.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jake Roberts said:


> If WWE is gonna go full on troll mode, I would actually love to see this. I love Bryan - but to see them intentionally screw with the audience like that might just be worth it. "While we're pissing off the marks, let's just ..."





Happenstan said:


> And probably true. the ego has to be fed. Still, a main event loss to Triple God is better than a 3rd match with Sheamus.


As if Bryan lost to Wyatt in under 10 seconds.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Out of all the entire roster it has to be CM Punk :bron3. This news really upsets me but I don't blame him. Looks like someone needs to fill a main event spot right? Please push Reigns even more now.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

The thing with Punk is that it is never about money with him. If he isn't happy with the direction of the company then that's fine. Matt hardy's tweet said it perfectly 'when your so beat up and start to resent the thing you love its time to take a break'

Someone left a few years ago because he didn't like the direction of the company and that man has just won the rumble. And is headlining wrestlemania. It is all speculation up until now but I truly believe that it won't be over something petty and that there is a lot more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Things like this are why I WISH WWE had competition. They'd be forced to actually try and make interesting television. Instead they'll continue to coast.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Very unprofessional move By C.M Punk if this is true. Why waste a good rep by turning crybaby and walk out from a contract :facepalm

Even tough im not a Punk-fan i still cant- and dont want to believe this. Im betting hes injured or have some personal problems IRL and needs to be away for a while but still works thru hes contract and have good 'retiring' in july.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

> - WWE Superstar JTG, who rarely tweets, commented on the Matt Hardy and CM Punk stories with a reference to former WWE Diva Lita, who both men dated. JTG wrote:
> 
> "Cm punk leaves WWE ? Matt Hardy arrested ? Sounds like a former Diva is really into American Horror Story Coven. #Idonttweetbutwhenido...."


lel JTG still employed and Punk not...lel!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Happenstan said:


> You're being generous. The stupid upright iguana wrestled like shit and constantly injured himself doing it. fpalm


I forgot about his injury prone ways :lmao, he was in the company for 6 years & was injured half the time. It was probably a good thing in his perspective since that was the only reason he remained over, the constant injuries kept the fans from being sick of him.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

It's probably been said in one of these 140 somethin pages but i think he has a greater interest in the UFC. Dana could be in his ear about a commentator role or something of that nature.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

https://en-gb.facebook.com/wwe

:lmao

The only company in the world that ignores its customers. Genius. If only TNA were bigger so they could capitalise on the general retardness. 

HHH's buddies > Everything.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk saying no way in hell to a match against kane is pretty funny though. I'm imagining Kane sitting on a room when Triple H enters. 

Kane goes - "Hunter, why did Punk leave us?"
Hunter - "Err... Umm, well you see..."


----------



## GobblyGooker (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



Fid said:


> Always liked this promo between HHH and Punk.


Starting at 4:15

Perhaps HHH & Vince should rewatch this.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i've got four words for you: *THIS IS A WORK.*

Think about it, Punk wasn't in any feud right now, just wrestling tag matches, he ASKED for the time off and got it, and then left in a dramatic way to play into the Authority storyline. Punk had often mentioned in interviews that he wanted a deal like Jericho's where he can come and go from the company, now it seems like he got it, and he's worked all of you into thinking he's just quit and is never coming back.

Seriously people? Think about the situation in context, he left and mentioned Batista, Daniel Bryan, HHH, etc. Why would he draw attention to the storylines if he's done with the company? And he claimed he was supposed to face HHH at WM, how does that even make sense when if anything HHH vs. Bryan at WM would be the culmination of that feud? This is 100% a work and he will be back in a few months or later in the year a la Jericho.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I never see guys like Bryan, Jericho (Prime), Cena, etc constant whine for an extended break. Cena is probably hurting more than Punk is and Bryan has been wrestling nonstop ever since he graduated Shawn Michaels' school.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Out of all the entire roster it has to be CM Punk :bron3. This news really upsets me but I don't blame him. Looks like someone needs to fill a main event spot right? *Please push Reigns even more now.*


Nope. He isn't ready yet. Reigns should not be rushed because Vince/Trips fucked up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> first of all, everybody needs to realize this, as long as helmsley is running the company, everything WILL turn to shit. usually he turns it into shit himself. u may say "oh, well mcmahon is still in charge, he's the boss." yea, so was junior soprano... who called the shots? mcmahon may still have some say, but he's just a title now, helmsley and steph have softened him up all the while plotting behind him to take over. it's his daughter and him against mcmahon, whose gonna win? he's old, he's wilted, they've connived him, he's done making final decisions.
> second of all, the phrase "he took his ball and went home" when regarding punk or just about anything else is retarded. think about what the statement means. u are ending the game for everyone else, fucking everything up, because you're taking your ball with u. there's a big difference between just going home, and taking your ball with u. he just went home, big deal! the game continues for everyone else.
> if cm punk wants to leave, good for him. he's been an outstanding employee, and made the company A LOT more money than he's received for it. i'm not a huge punk fan, i don't even know if i'm a fan, but i respect him. sure, he hasn't looked any good last few times i've watched him(has he had a good match since summerslam?), and his flailing elbow drop is just an utter disgrace, but he has given a lot of himself to the company with the rigorous traveling, appearences, everything that comes with that, and has given us a lot of great moments. the feud with hardy, straight edge society, the pipe bomb, and summer of punk(which helmsley destroyed), the long title reign), the feud with heyman. he's had a great career, and has the right to leave at anytime without being ridiculed by anyone.
> the company is a sinking ship, the product sucks. there's no correcting it because helmsley is in charge. why do u think we see the same top guys we've seen for 10 years? why do u think he doesn't build the newer stars up to the level he should, or kills them off for no reason? insecurity. he knows that if he keeps bores like orton, del rio, cena at the top, people will still care about him when he comes back. also, the fact that he's friends with them. if he pushes all the new talent the way he should, people would start to forget about him, and he can't have that, because at the heart of it all, he's a narcissistic douche. he still wants to be the man, he wants to come back and get the big reactions, he's the cancer of the company, like i've been saying for years.
> ...


This is an outstanding post :clap

Agree with all of it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

> Karl Anderson ‏@Machinegunka 37 min
> Brother Punk, the door is open here..
> #BulletClub


jjust saw that on Twitter. Would be pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonder where he plans to go..I'd assume not TNA.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Aside from the obvious (shoot promo, MIB win, etc) I always loved his feud with Hardy. When Jeff took the belt off him and Punk congratulated him, grabbed the mic and said, "You know Jeff, over the last couple of weeks..." and then nailed him in the head with a mic and proceeded to beat the hell out of him, I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> i've got four words for you: *THIS IS A WORK.*
> 
> Think about it, Punk wasn't in any feud right now,


Got it wrong on the first line  Sorry, but if Punk isn't in a feud right now then what has been happening between him, the Shield and Kane for the last few months with Kane cheating to eliminate him from the Rumble?


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Wonder where he plans to go..I'd assume not TNA.


I bet that Punk would love to be in a new storyline where he puts over EC3.

:jordan4


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Right now Orton/HHH facing Punk/Bryan each is a license to print money, this whole Punk walking out & Bryan being screwed out of the Rumble got so much attention it's ridiculous, I will admit that Batista winning the Rumble is the reason for that though.

This would be so unintentionally brilliant if they get rid of Batista somehow.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I'll take that bet. WWE is a publicly traded company now. They have shareholders to answer to.


So. WWE has been a publicly traded company since '99. If they didn't sue Austin they aren't gonna sue Punk.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ to lose her Divas title to Naomi in a 30 second squash match next Monday.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If he truly is gone, my level of respect for Punk (I already lost a lot when he punched the fan) will change depending on his reasoning. If he did leave because he didn't want to lose to someone, well that's just pathetic. I can't believe that's the actual reason, Punk has made it clear he completely supports Cesaro. No one is that big of a bitch to leave just because they don't want to lose a match. :austin3
> 
> If he left because he's just too beaten up, or sick with backstage politics or something then I can at least understand that a bit more. It's still pretty unfair to people who paid to see him though.


How is he a bitch to leave? If anything, its the opposite. Look at what kind of shit this company puts its employees through, he's one of the few who has the balls to stand up for himself. The fact that most of the roster isn't equally as pissed and on the verge of leaving after they way they've been treated is what is truly pathetic.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

Social media really is wwe's biggest priority. One of their biggest stars leave and one of the first things they do is unfollow him on twitter haha jesus christ that's too much


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Punk's departure is a work. WWE just unfollowed him on twitter. They haven't even unfollowed the original Sin Cara and he isn't under contract anymore. This is a work. It must be. He will make a surprise return after EC. Mark my words.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

If Punk was being taken out of his proposed match with HHH he had every right to leave the company.

Punk is one of the WWE's top workers and he should have a top match at mania. Both he and Bryan should be close to the top of the card.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Punk would last 3 weeks in TNA before leaving them too. If he thought WWE was booked badly, just wait until his first TNA match features 37 runins and the ref being knocked down 14 times.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Alo0oy said:


> Right now Orton/HHH facing Punk/Bryan each is a license to print money, this whole Punk walking out & Bryan being screwed out of the Rumble got so much attention it's ridiculous, I will admit that Batista winning the Rumble is the reason for that though.
> 
> This would be so unintentionally brilliant if they get rid of Batista somehow.


Batista should still be a part of WrestleMania... just not the title match. If they could transition him into another match, like against Brock Lesnar, that would leave Orton to face Punk and HHH to face Bryan.

Those matches would be best for business.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#CUTFORPUNK


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Who the hell is monitoring twitter enough to realize WWE unfollowed him? :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I do not think Punk would go to TNA.
If he is really gone he will most likely just rest for a long time


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> So WWE unfollowed Punk on twitter?


Yes, because they're 12.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really don't think Punk would be wrestling anywhere else. He seems physically and mentally exhausted.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Good for him honestly.

He's made his money, solidified his name, and is big enough to where if he comes back in a few short months/years people will rejoice.

If he needs time to heal and get away from a situation that doesn't favor his career he should leave. No need to get complacent and bored. That's how injuries happen, or worse, complete meltdowns.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

CYC said:


> #CUTFORPUNK


I hope Mick Foley has more TVs to smash to show his frustrations, it will be a bath blood if he finds this hashtag.


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

Is rather wath miz headline another wm then punk!! Dude isn't a legend, isn't a superstar, he is a mid carder who does nothing but piss and moan!! He should be thankful for the oppurtunity he did get!! I don't think he deserved the summer of punk!!


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL @ people actually debating whether CM Punk goes to TNA. He said the only thing he wants to do is headline WM. Not wrestle in high school gyms.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes, because they're 12.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

If this is a work it's one of the more brilliant story lines of all time.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He will return after EC. You heard it first.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Alim said:


> I never see guys like Bryan, Jericho (Prime), Cena, etc constant whine for an extended break. *Cena is probably hurt*ing *more than Punk is* and Bryan has been wrestling nonstop ever since he graduated Shawn Michaels' school.


:aries2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Right now Orton/HHH facing Punk/Bryan each is a license to print money, this whole Punk walking out & Bryan being screwed out of the Rumble got so much attention it's ridiculous, I will admit that Batista winning the Rumble is the reason for that though.
> 
> This would be so unintentionally brilliant if they get rid of Batista somehow.


Exactly. People here are conditioned to believe that it can only be Punk or Bryan in the ME. The fact is no one is more over than either of them. The authority angle should have been a tool to put over both of them. Now, after one of the strangest week's in recent memory both Punk and Bryan are hotter than ever. They really should find a way to go with Punk/Orton for the title and Bryan/HHH.. Unfortunately, the WWE would rather give a b-level star pushing 50 the world title. I'm just happy Punk reacted the way he did. The WWE needs shit like this to happen to knock them back to earth.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> jjust saw that on Twitter. Would be pretty interesting to say the least.


... GTFOH :mark:

And I mean that in a nice way. Punk taking over the Bullet Club, seriously Fuck WWE - I would actually get a damn iPPV subscription going for that shit. :lol Stop freeloading NJPW shows off of YouTube & DailyMotion


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes, because they're 12.


12..

12.....

That's how long Sting was in TNA for before he left!



.....Don't know where I'm going with this


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Only WWE's first move could be to unfollow someone on Twitter.

Fuck this company.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> LOL @ people actually debating whether CM Punk goes to TNA. He said the only thing he wants to do is headline WM. Not wrestle in high school gyms.


Punk has made jokes about TNA many times. He doesn't have much, if any, respect for that company, and there's no way he'd go there now seeing that TNA won't last much longer and so many people are leaving TNA.

If Punk did want to continue wrestling after he's done in WWE, it would be in ROH or maybe NJPR. I doubt he'd do either of those, he'd probably just retire. But if he absolutely wanted to continue wrestling, it'd be one of those two. No way he goes to TNA.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

JAROTO said:


> He will return after EC. You heard it first.


Like I said a few pages back, he's got a concussion, went home,and they leaked this purposely to build storyline.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> Like I said a few pages back, he's got a concussion, went home,and they leaked this purposely to build storyline.


Why are you on this forum and not writing stories for WWE? Quite the imagination you have


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For those of you who think this is a work, look at what it's doing to the rest of the stars:



> Maybe by losing one of its top draws for the other nine months of the year, the WWE will stop giving marquee spots to guys like Brock Lesnar who have made it clear they only want to come in for the big money and leave while the rest of the roster works all year. The Rock is an all-time great, but it's really aggravating as a fan to see him show up five times a year to get the main event at WrestleMania knowing he is leaving almost as soon as he returns.
> 
> It's also nice to know that Punk cares enough about the product that he isn't shy about speaking out for fans. During his dispute with the WWE in 2011, Punk went on air and said "you want to punish people for being wrestling fans," to McMahon. As was the case at last week's Royal Rumble, the WWE often times ignores the wants of fans in order to push its own agenda down our throats.
> 
> Go back and watch the Rumble, the four names that got the most spotlight on the card, John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton and Brock Lesnar have all been booed heavily by fans lately despite Cena and Batista being "good guys." Meanwhile the two guys who got the loudest reactions, Punk and Daniel Bryan were buried in terrible angles that night.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wwe-cm-punk-reportedly-quits-company-good-bad-174800039--spt.html

It may only be opinion, and on yahoo. But it's turning up as a sports.yahoo.com result and number 4 or 5 if you search for CM Punk quit. 

They may be terrible at booking shit, but they're not going to do an elaborate work that gets shit everywhere instead of it being focused. Even Bryan not being in the Rumble wasn't a work. Seriously guys. 

Just how many _solely _internet based works have the WWE ever done for you to jump on the "it's a work" bandwagon?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

With how his booking has been lately, Its hard really to blame the guy...Im sure Batista coming back and just being handed the rumble win, WM 30 main event spot, and the title(all rumors say this) like he did factored in to Punk just saying fuck this place. 

Sorry but if you think people in the back are happy that a guy can just walk back in and be given the biggest gift push in the history of the business, you are fooling yourselves...what makes it worse is that he is best friends with the guy pulling all the strings.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I know.

*IT'S POSSIBLE CM PUNK BLOCKED WWE FROM FOLLOWING HIM ON TWITTER!*

Duh! It's so obvious. All he does is block people... you block someone, they can't follow you anymore


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Exactly. People here are conditioned to believe that it can only be Punk or Bryan in the ME. The fact is no one is more over than either of them. The authority angle should have been a tool to put over both of them. Now, after one of the strangest week's in recent memory both Punk and Bryan are hotter than ever. They really should find a way to go with Punk/Orton for the title and Bryan/HHH.. Unfortunately, the WWE would rather give a b-level star pushing 50 the world title. I'm just happy Punk reacted the way he did. The WWE needs shit like this to happen to knock them back to earth.


I would honestly give up my left nut for a Batista injury (not a serious injury, I don't want anybody to suffer a serious injury, I just don't want him to work WM), after all the heat WWE got this week, Orton/Punk & Bryan/HHH would be MASSIVE.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

It will be very, very interesting to see how WWE play this publicly.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Pipe Bomb and his fued with hardy were my favorite moments by him


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok that post may have been in poor taste.


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> *Right now Orton/HHH facing Punk/Bryan each is a license to print money*, this whole Punk walking out & Bryan being screwed out of the Rumble got so much attention it's ridiculous, I will admit that Batista winning the Rumble is the reason for that though.
> 
> This would be so unintentionally brilliant if they get rid of Batista somehow.


Yes it would be, and if they can find a way to have Punk beat Orton for the title mid-show, Bryan tapping out HHH to close the show, and Bryan and Punk celebrating in the ring as WM 30 goes off the air (a la WM20, with Eddie & Benoit), that would be a show to remember.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, if Punk is mad about part timers hogging up spotlights.

I wouldn't blame Batista, 3 straight events, 3 straight appearances so far since his return.

going to make an assumption here. At least he'll be back more often than not.

He'll appear more in 2 months than Rocky and Brock have in 2 years respectively.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Sad stuff.... that is all


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's hilarious. They crave attention from the mainstream and social media activity... well, they've had a lot of that since the Rumble, unfortunately for them however, 95% of it has been negative and is making them look like morons.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> I would honestly give up my left nut for a Batista injury (not a serious injury, I don't want anybody to suffer a serious injury, I just don't want him to work WM), after all the heat WWE got this week, Orton/Punk & Bryan/HHH would be MASSIVE.


If your giving your left nut I would assume you would ask for a serious injury. Giving your left nut is serious business. That is unless you dont have a need for it.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

in my opinion, i think that CM Punk is done in the wwe for good. i guarantee that it has something to do with the past few months with bryan leading up to the rumble... and lets not forget the fact that full time wrestlers who grind for more than 300 days of the year, aren't getting over so that HHH's friends and other part-timers can come in and get pushed even harder. punk is probably pissed about that shit, question is, was it enough to make him quit? ...also, punk's basically been working nonstop for the last ten years without a break (except for his brief leave last year) his body has got to be completely broken down. hope he comes back, and i wish all the best to "the best in the world".


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TNA marks just came :lmao :lmao


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Why are you on this forum and not writing stories for WWE? Quite the imagination you have


Just wait...


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

steph and hhh still follow him at twitter


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

PUNK TO START THE MONDAY NIGHT WAR 2.0!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:clap:clap


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

WWE have unfollowed Punk on Twitter. That's like the modern era version Shawn Michaels giving the superkick to Marty Jannetty.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

:vince$


4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's hilarious. They crave attention from the mainstream and social media activity... well, they've had a lot of that since the Rumble, unfortunately for them however, 95% of it has been negative and is making them look like morons.


But all publicity is good right?

::vince$


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE un followed Punk on Twitter :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

A giant corporation has the mental capacity of a 12 year old girl.



I wonder if MLB un followed Alex Rodriguez...:lel


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WSM111 said:


> Yes it would be, and if they can find a way to have Punk beat Orton for the title mid-show, Bryan tapping out HHH to close the show, and Bryan and Punk celebrating in the ring as WM 30 goes off the air (a la WM20, with Eddie & Benoit), that would be a show to remember.


I'm not a fan of that ending because it would be so obviously manufactured, at WM20 it looked very genuine & organic, two "vanilla midgets" won their first ever world title, & both were real life close friends.

I agree with the rest though, Punk wins the title & Bryan taps out HHH would be a great WM moment.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

WSM111 said:


> Yes it would be, and if they can find a way to have Punk beat Orton for the title mid-show, Bryan tapping out HHH to close the show, and Bryan and Punk celebrating in the ring as WM 30 goes off the air (a la WM20, with Eddie & Benoit), that would be a show to remember.


Every sane smarks dream. It would be the greatest WM moment ever, a decade after the original happened. It's destiny.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't blame CM Punk to be mad and leave... he was champion for 434 days, jobbing to the fucking Rock like he was shit then stole the show with taker at Mania. 

He took a well deserved break and since he's booked like shit with the endless feud with the Heyman's guy then The Wyatt Family then The Shield and now you want put him in Mania vs Kane? wtf is that.... This guy got what it takes to be a main eventer but you treated him like shit back in 2010.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch Punk suddenly show up next week jobbing to Kane


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

superfudge said:


> WWE have unfollowed Punk on Twitter. That's like the modern era version Shawn Michaels giving the superkick to Marty Jannetty.


X 50


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Revann said:


> If your giving your left nut I would assume you would ask for a serious injury. Giving your left nut is serious business. That is unless you dont have a need for it.


That injury would be much lighter than the injury my eyes will suffer from having to watch a Batista main event match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Every sane smarks dream. It would be the greatest WM moment ever, a decade after the original happened. It's destiny.


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

tna is trash, roh has def declined in the past year, and we all know how shitty the wwe is. so what is left for mainstream wrestling promotions? 

...within the next year jeff jarrett and jim cornette will get together a bring back the classic NWA brand (which is not owned by tna)and it will be broadcast on a major U.S cable tv network. can they get a big name to help them out in the beginning? CM Punk perhaps? we'll see what happens...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope this ain't true. Punk is one of the only reasons to watch nowadays lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk is going to leave AJ alone there with Batista lurking around?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It all a WORK!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Good for punk. For one of the most popular guys in the company you wouldn't have known it based on his treatment. Last year he lost to undertaker rock lesnar all part time wrestlers. Then he feuds with Curtis Axel and ryback. Lol

Everything punk has said in his shoot still haunts the wwe today. The imaginary brass rings, hhh, Stephanie, wwes wrestling ideology. 

Its more respectable to walk out because he's giving up a spot at mania. His ppv bonus at the 30th anniversary of wrestlemania. His pride is much more valuable than any paycheck. Its clear wwe have a clear agenda and punk is not welcomed. Why hand over your life career to their hands for the half assed writing?

I'm sure he couldnt give a rats ass with his 2 years too late match with hhh either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I know some won't say this amounts to much, but Punk's official wiki page has recognized the walk out, and for what it's worth Punk's page is locked, meaning only Wiki staff can edit it, and they don't add reports unless it's something major like this.



> The night after the Royal Rumble, Punk legitimately walked out on WWE, informing Vince McMahon that he was "going home" and flew back to Chicago from Cleveland (the sight of that night's Raw), then later no-showed the SmackDown taping the following night in Toledo, Ohio. After Punk thanked the fans on Twitter for their support, WWE removed Punk's name from all upcoming events.[223]


CM Punk Official Wiki


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

just realized if punk isnt there for AJ and batista is lurking around.. how long is that gonna last till he pounces?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

zimonk said:


>


Alright, I can definitely see where he's coming from if this is the case. And in that case, I actually respect him more. If he was in it for the money he'd half-ass his way through that Wrestlemania payday. Definitely been a strange week for the WWE.



TheFighter said:


> Remember Stone Cold left because he didn't want Brock Lensar defeating him? Although I believe Steve Austin had reasoning, he wanted a legit storyline, and then probably at a PPV, Lesnar could defeat him, but he didn't want this new guy coming out of no where and defeating him.
> 
> Steve Austin left the company in 2002, and he's still very much loved now, because WWE fans memories are very short. lol
> 
> ...


I love Stone Cold, he's one of my all-time favorites but leaving when he did just because he was supposed to lose on tv was bad. 



Alo0oy said:


> Right now Orton/HHH facing Punk/Bryan each is a license to print money, this whole Punk walking out & Bryan being screwed out of the Rumble got so much attention it's ridiculous, I will admit that Batista winning the Rumble is the reason for that though.
> 
> This would be so unintentionally brilliant if they get rid of Batista somehow.


If Batista really loves the business as much as some of his fans claim and if he wants to not be completely shat on come Mania, they'll take him out of the title match. Have Orton lose the Elimination Chamber to Lesnar or someone, Orton in a rage attacks Batista the next night on RAW. Batista comes out the week after "injured" saying he might not even make it to Mania nevermind in any shape to fight Lesnar (or whoever has the title). He goes on to say even if he does he only wants one man: Orton and says how he has found himself a replacement. Bring out CM Punk in his return. The Authority are against it and hold a battle royal or something blah blah blah end up with CM Punk vs Corporate-backed champion at Wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan vs Triple H, and Orton vs Batista in a street fight or something. Capitalize on Daniel Bryan while he's hot and CM Punk while he's the hottest he's been since the Lesnar feud, and Batista is instantly loved by the fans again.



Striketeam said:


> How is he a bitch to leave? If anything, its the opposite. Look at what kind of shit this company puts its employees through, he's one of the few who has the balls to stand up for himself. The fact that most of the roster isn't equally as pissed and on the verge of leaving after they way they've been treated is what is truly pathetic.


I agree, was saying if he left based on a previous rumor that he did not want to lose a certain match then it was a bitch move. In this case I do applaud him for standing up for himself and/or others, although it does suck for the fans hoping to see him.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> WWE un followed Punk on Twitter :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> A giant corporation has the mental capacity of a 12 year old girl.
> 
> ...


"Lets hit him where it hurts...His twitter, let's unfollow him."

"But sir"...

"UNFOLLOW HIM DAMMIT!" :vince3


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> WWE un followed Punk on Twitter :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> A giant corporation has the mental capacity of a 12 year old girl.
> 
> ...


Seriously? :lmao That's so hilarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If Punk has walked (as a work), they should play it up and have AJ walk out in protest with a picture of her burning the Divas title or something.

Would be amusing.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Curry said:


> Punk/Jericho was at best the 4th most memorable match from WM28.


Really? I count Rock/Cena, HHH/Undertaker and...that's it. If you think any other match on the card was better or more memorable than Punk/Jericho, you're taking the goofy pills.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

I am just shopping couple of CM-Punk T-shirts. Actually I need only two so I have whole collection. Hurry guys its your last change


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> I can't blame CM Punk to be mad and leave... he was champion for 434 days, jobbing to the fucking Rock like he was shit then stole the show with taker at Mania.


Cm punk established himself as a bonafide star because of his feud with the rock. He was still semi irrelevant under cena because of the low profile of guys he was feuding with (no disrespect to y2j). Vince wanted rock vs cena 2, cant do much about it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> Just how many _solely _internet based works have the WWE ever done for you to jump on the "it's a work" bandwagon?


THE TRUTH. WWE doesn't work the internet. They only work people on the show.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

> RAW (842 Viewing)
> Where CM Punk loses his smile.


:lmao


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Richard Grey isn't a source.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Which is why Batista is drawing.
> 
> 
> Alright.




He's drawing flies.:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's not a big deal anyway, that will probably rustle some Punk marks, but it is what it is.

He was put in a position to be the next Rock, Austin, whatever, whoever, after his pipebomb. He spoke the ratings, everyone, even casuals, were talking about him. And what did he do? He shit the bed. The only thing that resulted from the aforementioned pipebomb was a temporary rating spike, and his marks buying his new merch when it dropped. That's it. He was put in a spot very few ever are and totally shit the bed.

He doesn't move ratings, doesn't sell PPVs, doesn't have the it factor and although he's very good on the mic, he isn't an all time great like his marks would tell you. He's also hit or miss a lot of the time in the ring, often sloppy and unmotivated.

He thinks he's entitled to this top 2 spot on the card. He's not, and frankly, he doesn't and never did deserve it. He's lazy with an inflated opinion of himself. Other guys around his talent or even greater, like a Christian, Mr Perfect, Jericho, RVD, etc, never bitched and never had this attitude of entitlement that he does. Guys like that never had his opportunity, either.

He's a very good performer, but replaceable in every which way. Good riddance.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


OK, I laughed.



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Every sane smarks dream. It would be the greatest WM moment ever, a decade after the original happened. It's destiny.


Spare me. Based on his workrate, Punk should consider himself lucky if he appears at WrestleMania XXX at all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mick Foley and his son to go ham on twitter again, this time about CM Punk. Triple H has enough and invites Mick to show up on RAW and put his money where his mouth is several times. Mick refuses. Instead Trips invites Dewey out. He accepts, shows up on RAW and is taken out by The Shield. Mick finally accepts.

Mick Foley vs Triple H Street Fight. A rematch 10 years in the making. Culminates with Mick Foley throwing a brick through the titantron.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Beware AJ, an ass whooping is coming. #RattlesnakeStyle unk4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The XL said:


> It's not a big deal anyway, that will probably rustle some Punk marks, but it is what it is.
> 
> He was put in a position to be the next Rock, Austin, whatever, whoever, after his pipebomb. He spoke the ratings, everyone, even casuals, were talking about him. And what did he do? He shit the bed. The only thing that resulted from the aforementioned pipebomb was a temporary rating spike, and his marks buying his new merch when it dropped. That's it. He was put in a spot very few ever are and totally shit the bed.
> 
> ...


He shit the bed? You mean they booked the storyline to hotshot him back on TV to feud with Kevin Nash and ultimately for Triple H to put himself over through it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Really? I count Rock/Cena, HHH/Undertaker and...that's it. If you think any other match on the card was better or more memorable than Punk/Jericho, you're taking the goofy pills.


18 seconds was pretty memorable for all the wrong reasons. But it did thrust Bryan into stardom, so it was more historically significant than Punk/Jericho.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If Batista really loves the business as much as some of his fans claim and if he wants to not be completely shat on come Mania, they'll take him out of the title match. Have Orton lose the Elimination Chamber to Lesnar or someone, Orton in a rage attacks Batista the next night on RAW. Batista comes out the week after "injured" saying he might not even make it to Mania nevermind in any shape to fight Lesnar (or whoever has the title). He goes on to say even if he does he only wants one man: Orton and says how he has found himself a replacement. Bring out CM Punk in his return. The Authority are against it and hold a battle royal or something blah blah blah end up with CM Punk vs Corporate-backed champion at Wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan vs Triple H, and Orton vs Batista in a street fight or something. Capitalize on Daniel Bryan while he's hot and CM Punk while he's the hottest he's been since the Lesnar feud, and Batista is instantly loved by the fans again.


I don't want Orton wasted on Batista, let Batista have a match with Sheamus or something. Sheamus is a brawler, so he might be able to pull out something watchable out of Batista.

Besides, it would be so anti-climatic for the title reign to end at the EC, that would be like Bryan ending HHH's dictatorship at the EC.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

What is Chick Magnet P doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

The XL said:


> He doesn't move ratings, doesn't sell PPVs, doesn't have the it factor and *although he's very good on the mic, he isn't an all time great like his marks would tell you*.


Nah, that's not really true. Even as someone who's very critical of Punk, I'll admit that he's easily in that upper echelon of mic workers in wrestling history, and I don't really think that's debatable. Unfortunately for Punk, however, everything else you mentioned (drawing power, "it factor", workrate, etc.) is definitely up for criticism, which will forever keep him out of the conversation for overall all-time great. Mic work, however? He's got it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The XL said:


> It's not a big deal anyway, that will probably rustle some Punk marks, but it is what it is.
> 
> He was put in a position to be the next Rock, Austin, whatever, whoever, after his pipebomb. He spoke the ratings, everyone, even casuals, were talking about him. And what did he do? He shit the bed. The only thing that resulted from the aforementioned pipebomb was a temporary rating spike, and his marks buying his new merch when it dropped. That's it. He was put in a spot very few ever are and totally shit the bed.
> 
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me? Punk and Cena go back & forth with one another as far as merch sales goes and you're telling me he doesn't draw? He gets some of the highest rated segments on rAW & SmackDown and he isn't a draw? Get out of here with that bullshit:











You were saying what again?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice diversion because people aren't talking about Daniel Bryan anymore.

It is pretty hilarious because of the amount of haters who are keeping this thread going. They don't realise that their hate is everything WWE and Punk want. His haters get him as much attention as his marks. No reaction is a bad reaction but the fact that CM Punk creates such a powerful LOVE/HATE reactions makes him more likely to be around for much longer and it makes him a bigger star.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Punk draws good, especially considering WWE completely fucked up his rise in 2011.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Spare me. Based on his workrate, Punk should consider himself lucky if he appears at WrestleMania XXX at all.


So true, Punk only had 3 MOTY candidates, what a bum.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I will admit that whole WWE shit going on atm is pretty damn entertaining. WWE's Facebook reached a new all time great too.

RAW in Chicago in a couple weeks should be the most anticipated in a long time.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Brye said:


> He shit the bed? You mean they booked the storyline to hotshot him back on TV to feud with Kevin Nash and ultimately for Triple H to put himself over through it?


They fucked Bryan over way more, didn't give him near the push or near the opportunity that Punk did, and he's both more over, and didn't "lose his smile."


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

WWE gives Punk the WWE title for over 1 year...434 days...and the only person to beat Punk and take that title was an all time legend..The Rock. After all that, Punk decides to repay WWE by walking out and bitching about the current product. LOL.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*



What A Maneuver said:


> Aside from the obvious (shoot promo, MIB win, etc) I always loved his feud with Hardy. When Jeff took the belt off him and Punk congratulated him, grabbed the mic and said, "You know Jeff, over the last couple of weeks..." and then nailed him in the head with a mic and proceeded to beat the hell out of him, I absolutely loved it.


Oh what a glorious feud that Hardy/Punk was, So well built up and should have made Punk a top heel but sadly he was buried after that. I loved when he came out painted up as Hardy and him just trolling the crowd. They excellent chemistry those two, their Summerlsam and Smackdown Cage matches are top notch stuff.

I also loved his matches with Bryan especially OTL match which is my favourite WWE match in years. It's sad that the involvement of AJ ruined it a little but I was happy with Punk's and Bryan's feud two awesome matches.

His commentary stuff while he was injured was excellent and clearly showed he could have had a great future in that.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wild_Card! said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Punk and Cena go back & forth with one another as far as merch sales goes and you're telling me he doesn't draw? He gets some of the highest rated segments on rAW & SmackDown and he isn't a draw? Get out of here with that bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most pushed and hyped guys in the company is 6-7th in regards to drawing power on a show that frequently doesn't break a 3.0.

Geez, sorry to doubt such a valuable commodity.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd laugh so hard if CM Punk attends RAW as a fan in Chicago.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Yeah ironically my best Punk moments are the times he was shooting on HHH


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> WWE gives Punk the WWE title for over 1 year...434 days...and the only person to beat Punk and take that title was an all time legend..The Rock. After all that, Punk decides to repay WWE by walking out and bitching about the current product. LOL.


All-Time Legend :ti.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk is one the biggest draws today. He goes back in forth with Cena in merch, and sells more than Batista and Orton ever did.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

truelove said:


> just realized if punk isnt there for AJ and batista is lurking around.. how long is that gonna last till he pounces?


Hahaha love this


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

How about having 2 title matches at WM? Add the stipulation to Bryan and HHH's match that if Bryan wins he gets a title shot against the winner of Batista/Orton that same night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The XL said:


> They fucked Bryan over way more, didn't give him near the push or near the opportunity that Punk did, and he's both more over, and didn't "lose his smile."


Not everyone handles things the same way.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The XL said:


> One of the most pushed and hyped guys in the company is 6-7th in regards to drawing power on a show that frequently doesn't break a 3.0.
> 
> Geez, sorry to doubt such a valuable commodity.


lel if you're trying to over look the fact that most of those guys are part-timers who casuals wanted to see.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

AJ gonna walk up to Batista like "these pretzels are making me thirsty"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Legion3 said:


> I'd laugh so hard if CM Punk attends RAW as a fan in Chicago.


..That's exactly the kind of thing Punk would do.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The XL said:


> One of the most pushed and hyped guys in the company is 6-7th in regards to drawing power on a show that frequently doesn't break a 3.0.
> 
> Geez, sorry to doubt such a valuable commodity.


Take away the guys from the past & look at what is considered the "current" roster, and he's the #2 wrestler in the company. Bigger asset then you're letting on, the fuck you talking about weasel?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> Punk is going to leave AJ alone there with Batista lurking around?


I don't think that :bigdave is into underage girls.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

People who believe the pipebomb and hard work got Punk where he is are jaded. Attrition got him where he was.

Edge was forced to retire. Rey was out. Taker and Hunter were banged up more then than now. Michaels retired. Batista retired. Brock and Rock not walking in to that ring. Sting in tna. Jeff hardy had left. All of them resulted in punks spot, not punk climbing some figurative ladder to sit next to Cena, he was never that good.

He became a top 5 merch seller, that's a fact. It's also a fact that viewership for his run wasn't even as high on average as Mizs run. It's also an undisputed fact tours headlined by punk have much lower attendance and gates than what Orton headlined. It's also a fact Batista was a better tv, live event, and ppv draw. It's a fact Cena was always bigger and better across the board in raw numbers. Heck Jeff Hardy was better and so was Rey before her missed 15 months in terms of tangible gains, much like Takrr aNd HHH were before they stopped being full time. You're being a mark and drinking the koolaid if you think punk was a true top superstar or shook any foundation with his scripted and approved pipebomb. 

Let's go a step further, you're being blinded if you don't see Punk eats off the part timer or big name plate. He can say put Dolph or Ryder and these guys in good spots but then when he actually gets in a ring with Axle, Ryback, Rollins, Reigns, or Ambrose one on one he sandbags it. When Cena is in there he has the best matches of his wwe career because Cena is the top half of the billed match and is making him money, getting eyes Punk as the top half has factually proven he can't do. When it's Brock working only one of his three matches a year vs him, Punk chooses to actually try because Brock is the star and Brock is making him money he can't draw as the guy. There was the situation where he acted like a pissy lil bitch when Dwayne wouldn't work with him but was with Cena and Awesome Trutth, and then he went full hypocrite and started sucking him off and hugging on him when Rock said kid I'll toss you two matches and make you some money and get peoe to watch you. The same situation would've applied with Batista who he didn't bash for returning in an interview because as it's been outlined he was slated to get Batista smack dab in the middle of gotg promotion at SummerSlam. He's an hypocrite and if you can't see he tries real hard for those so called part time meat heads or hanger ons than he does for the guys he uses twitter to blow smoke up your ass about while not giving them effort in the ring you are a mark. Add in the fact he was happy to have Taker draw for him. He signed on to work with Nash who would have drew for him, and was willing to stick around long as he got trips to draw for him again. Oh and there was Jericho too, yet another part timer he had no problem making money off. Punk has made bank off every part timer to walk in aside from RVD in recent times, so don't act like he wanted to change a stays quo when his first act when he signed back was give me Cena, Nash, and Hunter ... He's a guy who tells you what you will trumpet and mark for and then happily signs up and cashes a check for what he told you needed to be different, a hypocrite 

People are trying to justify walking out while under contract, really? That's a bitch move. But he was promised this blah blah, get it in writing like a real businessman. Batista should change what he has in writing to accommodate him and Takers streak opponent should be changed to make Punk happy with the alignment? Lol I. What world is this roster full of attrition or does he have the stock to make them gave to a power play? They have an actual roster now, they aren't so desperate Truth is main eventing like years ago. You tell punk grow up, you sue him since he's legally obligated to you, and you send a message to the back that acting like a pissy bitch doesn't get you your way.

And let's be real Punk couldn't elevate tna to the next level. Hell he's not a viewer draw and never was as melter has outlined. He would flip merch out his ass but he's not changing house show attendance of ratings, never did. And he should take Bryan with him? Why would Bryan go? Bryan's made more money from August to now than he ever made in his life, he's headlined house show tours, headlined pay per views, headlined raw and sd, and he's going to be billed vs a true star in Punks place that will make him money and get people watching him in hhh who last I checked when the talent is undeniable like Batista, Cena, or Benoit he goes out his way to cement on that grand stage clean even if it means tapping out or being beaten to a bloody mess


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jake Roberts said:


> Take away the guys from the past & look at what is considered the "current" roster, and he's the #2 wrestler in the company. Bigger asset then you're letting on, the fuck you talking about weasel?


A bunch of those guys under him didn't get nearly the push Punk did. Give them anything comparable and they walk into that spot?

Weasel? Haha. Methinks you take this shit a bit too seriously, mark.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i hope AJ Lee dropping the title before mania will not be collateral damage.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Jake Roberts said:


> Take away the guys from the past & look at what is considered the "current" roster, and he's the #2 wrestler in the company. Bigger asset then you're letting on, the fuck you talking about weasel?


My go to information is.

CM Punk was the highest mercy seller in WWEs 5th highest merch year of all time.

That is only behind Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock and John Cena.

People don't realise what a valuable commodity is and his haters try and disguise it with ratings bull shit.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If Punk was told that he'd be wrestling Kane at WM30, I completely understand that being the final straw. Given the previous frustrations with politics, injuries, positioning, nepotism, non-creative team, and the rest. 

Regardless of the situation, WWE just lost far and away one of the most talented wrestlers on the roster and the product will suffer greatly in my eyes.


----------



## STAPintoanElboDrop (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been hearing speculation that Punk is gonna jump on board with ROH or a smaller/indie promotion just to give Vince a rub. Does that actually make sense? I mean... I guess it makes more sense than him trying to break out in Hollywood...


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Wild_Card! said:


> All-Time Legend :ti.


You laughing at The Rock being called a legend? You saying he isn't?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not everyone handles things the same way.


He's a very good talent, but he has an over-inflated opinion of himself and a ridiculous sense of entitlement.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Punk will come back as a part timer eventually. Thats his end game.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

MizisWWE said:


> People who believe the pipebomb and hard work got Punk where he is are jaded. Attrition got him where he was.
> 
> Edge was forced to retire. Rey was out. Taker and Hunter were banged up more then than now. Michaels retired. Batista retired. Brock and Rock not walking in to that ring. Sting in tna. Jeff hardy had left. All of them resulted in punks spot, not punk climbing some figurative ladder to sit next to Cena, he was never that good.
> 
> ...


remember when Cleveland fans chanted Cleveland sucks during miz match?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

4hisdamnself said:


> i hope AJ Lee dropping the title before mania will not be collateral damage.


Well they're serious about wanting CM Punk back for Wrestlemania, shitting all over and burying his girlfriend isn't exactly the way to entice him back.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

The amount of haters in this thread is staggering. It's like people actually prefer to see Batista vs Boreton vs Cena until we're all dead.

People are actually debating whether CM Punk can wrestle, draw or sell merch. Incredible.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really hope now Batista wins the title at mania and then the next night shoots on punk just I stick u to u punk marks


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

He quit because HE wasnt getting to main event WM.. selfish. Vince can make another CM Punk, Punk can't find another wwe.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

The XL said:


> One of the most pushed and hyped guys in the company is 6-7th in regards to drawing power on a show that frequently doesn't break a 3.0.
> 
> Geez, sorry to doubt such a valuable commodity.


The only full-time wrestler ahead of him is Cena. Obviously he's not touching Lesnar (who Heyman gets ratings for walking out with) or Rock. 

Don't delude yourself, this is a major loss for the WWE. Not like losing Cena would be by any stretch, but still a big deal.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> If Punk was told that he'd be wrestling Kane at WM30, I completely understand that being the final straw.


when i first read he went home, that's what i thought. he fought so long to get to be a main eventer only to now become part of the rotation of losers that wrestle meaningless matches. i'd say fuck you vince i'm going home as well.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i am waiting for triple h weekly interview
is it out yet?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

MizisWWE said:


> He became a top 5 merch seller, that's a fact. It's also a fact that viewership for his run wasn't even as high on average as Mizs run. It's also an undisputed fact tours headlined by punk have much lower attendance and gates than what Orton headlined. It's also a fact Batista was a better tv, live event, and ppv draw. It's a fact Cena was always bigger and better across the board in raw numbers. Heck Jeff Hardy was better and so was Rey before her missed 15 months in terms of tangible gains, much like Takrr aNd HHH were before they stopped being full time. You're being a mark and drinking the koolaid if you think punk was a true top superstar or shook any foundation with his scripted and approved pipebomb.


Any sources proving this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am saddened because I wanted a best of 7 series between face Bryan and heel Punk for the title. Both of them being as over as they are would have made those matches instant classics. Hope Punk's departure inst permanent.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Bodog said:


> remember when Cleveland fans chanted Cleveland sucks during miz match?


You mean steelers suck for anyone with an actual HD feed and surround sound?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Your_Solution said:


> The only full-time wrestler ahead of him is Cena. Obviously he's not touching Lesnar (who Heyman gets ratings for walking out with) or Rock.
> 
> Don't delude yourself, this is a major loss for the WWE. Not like losing Cena would be by any stretch, but still a big deal.


You push nearly any other guy on the roster the way Punk was, and they match that or do better, easily.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I really like Punk as a performer, but does anyone bitch and complain as much as him? It's always something.


He does seem to complain alot, But he makes it somewhat interesting at times, But yeah maybe its a good thing for him to disappear for awhile but i do like Punk!!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Duke Silver said:


> If Punk was told that he'd be wrestling Kane at WM30, I completely understand that being the final straw. Given the previous frustrations with politics, injuries, positioning, nepotism, non-creative team, and the rest.
> 
> Regardless of the situation, WWE just lost far and away one of the most talented wrestlers on the roster and the product will suffer greatly in my eyes.


 Randy Orton lost cleanly against Kane in Wrestlemania two years ago being possibly the 2nd most over babyface in the company and he didn't quit. 

I don't believe CM Punk has any problem wrestling against the respected veteran Kane.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk is like a member of the IWC, I'm sure he'll be back next week.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



gothicthug1999 said:


> No one chanted CM Punk one time at the Rumble, so please dont overestimate his value.


*
No one got chanted other than Bryan, except for Reigns at the end only because nobody wanted Batista to win. So what's your point?*


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Wild_Card! said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Punk and Cena go back & forth with one another as far as merch sales goes and you're telling me he doesn't draw? He gets some of the highest rated segments on rAW & SmackDown and he isn't a draw? Get out of here with that bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orton's draw.








And this guy is World champion?


----------



## TheDarkEnigma (Oct 19, 2011)

the fox said:


> i am waiting for triple h weekly interview
> is it out yet?


Yeah no mention of Punk http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/triple-h-exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The XL said:


> You push nearly any other guy on the roster the way Punk was, and they match that or do better, easily.


Del Rio definitely matched Punk, didn't he? 2011 RR winner, 3x World Champion, and he debuted in 2010. Where is he now? Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..That's exactly the kind of thing Punk would do.


And works the crowd into a frenzy and gets them to walk out during a Batista segment. 

Lol. Only he can make that happen. 

/dream


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

3 of the top 20 selling T-Shirts in WWE shop belong to CM Punk. Meanwhile, Cena, the "merch god" only has one in the top 20, & it's #20.

http://shop.wwe.com/Men/shop-wwe-products-men,default,sc.html


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

MizisWWE said:


> People who believe the pipebomb and hard work got Punk where he is are jaded. Attrition got him where he was.
> 
> Edge was forced to retire. Rey was out. Taker and Hunter were banged up more then than now. Michaels retired. Batista retired. Brock and Rock not walking in to that ring. Sting in tna. Jeff hardy had left. All of them resulted in punks spot, not punk climbing some figurative ladder to sit next to Cena, he was never that good.
> 
> ...


I could only reply - 434 days WWE Champion, numerous times pointed out that if he's outta WWE he hasn't got a problem to wrestle infront of homeless guys for pennies.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wasn't there a report a few weeks ago that WWE were looking into doing a second _Summer of Punk_ storyline? Maybe this is the start of that, but they're just doing it fucking properly this time.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

xdryza said:


> Del Rio definitely matched Punk, didn't he? 2011 RR winner, 3x World Champion, and he debuted in 2010. Where is he now? Don't kid yourself.


..I don't even think Edge in his prime was getting the responses CM Punk got either, certainly didn't sell anywhere near as much merch.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

xdryza said:


> Del Rio definitely matched Punk, didn't he? 2011 RR winner, 3x World Champion, and he debuted in 2010. Where is he now? Don't kid yourself.


Did you miss *nearly*

Del Rio is an abortion and should be a job guy, I'm not disputing that. Punk is way better than him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I really hope now Batista wins the title at mania and then the next night shoots on punk just I stick u to u punk marks


Yeah that would be great seeing Batista botch his way through a promo and the crowd shitting all over him so you can barely hear him.

Batista would go back stage and cry after giving fans the finger again because he can't take it when he doesn't get the reaction he wants.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Really hope a situation on punk returning at wm, screwing over bryan out of the title( altough nearly 100% sure he wont be near the main event), punk turns heel, and bryan and punk have a epic feud 

But yeah that's the dream, won't happen but wow,
if this entire thing is a work. I will praise wwe highly, but wow they deserve this shitstorm for the recent treatment of bryan, punk, ziggler, etc.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

(go to 03:50)

Replace Dwayne with Dave and 'next year' with 'this year' probably describes Punk's current feelings.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

If he wants to go home he will go to chicago, if he wants to leave WWE he will realease, he decides his destiny, WWE wants Batista in WM XXX mainevent, if Punk is mad it's because he will have a shitty match at WM, maybe.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The XL said:


> You push nearly any other guy on the roster the way Punk was, and they match that or do better, easily.


Orton has been pushed harder for a decade right? Punk has only been pushed hard for 3 years and has done alot with that push. To the point where he was the #2 guy in the WWE. If he didn't have the talent than he would have failed hard.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> 3 of the top 20 selling T-Shirts in WWE shop belong to CM Punk. Meanwhile, Cena, the "merch god" only has one in the top 20, & it's #20.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Men/shop-wwe-products-men,default,sc.html


Those are not in order...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*

Jobbing to the Rock twice.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

so tmz is reporting he's pissed about batista getting the title match at mania. he's complained in the past about part-timers getting title matches at mania being unfair the full-timers. that sounds like cm punk so i believe it's what happned. he's sick of working full-time through injuries only to take the backseat to lesser performers who are part-timers or just coming back after years away. it's bullshit.

Does Vince realize the problem he's now facing? Bryan fans and now Punk fans, will all boo Batista so bad if he indeed faces off against Orton.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

3 hours of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants :lenny


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

CM PUNK!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

man, i loved punk and really hope he isn't gone for good.... but this dude does nothing but complain. he can't be champion forever, and from what i gather, he wasn't THAT big of a draw.

the original plan was hhh/punk at WM, and i'm really upset that i'm going to miss that. however, what ever happened to entertaining people as being the driving force for being a wrestler? he seemed only interested in himself being the top guy, and bitched and moaned whenever someone that could outdraw him got a spot ahead of him on the card (ie, the rock). while it's 100% hearsay, i heard that he decided to leave after realizing that he wasn't going to headline wm30, which was "his last goal". if so, the dude is a prima-donna and needs to get over himself. shoot, i wouldn't push a guy that's advertising a different tv show (hockey) every time my company was on tv either hahaha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> He quit because HE wasnt getting to main event WM.. selfish. Vince can make another CM Punk, Punk can't find another wwe.


Vince didnt make CM Punk, Vince didnt even want CM Punk. Heyman had to fight just to get him on TV. Vince wanted to release Punk.

Punk became one of the top WWE stars in spite of of Vince just like Daniel Bryan is doing.

Vince has lost touch with what the people want. The fans want people like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, not guys like ADR or Ryback who are two guys Vince keeps trying to push but they are huge flops,.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> You know what's an even bigger slap?
> 
> The crowd messing the fuck out of Orton vs Cena, at least they went on with the match.


Nope. Crowd paid for the product, Cena & Orton aren't doing them any favors. Fans owe them NOTHING. EVER.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wasn't there a report a few weeks ago that WWE were looking into doing a second _Summer of Punk_ storyline? Maybe this is the start of that, but they're just doing it fucking properly this time.


What kind of summer starts properly in January. It will burn out way too soon if that's the case. I think the guy is legit pissed, as we are at the shit booking.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow. Didn't expect this. Just thought he wouldn't re-sign but to walk out? Eee by'eck son! Well if his slot does go to Bryan versus HHH at Mania I guess that's a silver lining. No Bryan-Sheamus and we finally get the Bryan-HHH match that should have been set in stone months ago. Shame it's at the cost of Punks WWE career but he has been running on empty since losing the title. THe hwole heyman angle seemed to be something only he and Heyman enjoyed, 2 mates fucking about each week but it wasn't exactly feud of the year, could have been. So much could have been if he was a bit more positive but the beaten body can only take so much. Hopefully he can make a come back I don't know if he will though. He isn't exactly Austin to the WWE. He came back and had a good run after and was big to the WWE at the time Not sure Punk would be such a huge loss, not on recent form anyway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> so tmz is reporting he's pissed about batista getting the title match at mania. he's complained in the past about part-timers getting title matches at mania being unfair the full-timers. that sounds like cm punk so i believe it's what happned. he's sick of working full-time through injuries only to take the backseat to lesser performers who are part-timers or just coming back after years away. it's bullshit.


Not only a part timer. A part timer who was gassed walking to the ring. Lol.. Gym rat with no cardio...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Those are not in order...


Are you sure?

Even so, he has more top selling T-Shirts than anybody.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

thekingg said:


> What kind of summer starts properly in January. It will burn out way too soon if that's the case. I think the guy is legit pissed, as we are at the shit booking.


It is called "build-up".


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> so tmz is reporting he's pissed about batista getting the title match at mania. he's complained in the past about part-timers getting title matches at mania being unfair the full-timers. that sounds like cm punk so i believe it's what happned. he's sick of working full-time through injuries only to take the backseat to lesser performers who are part-timers or just coming back after years away. it's bullshit.
> 
> Does Vince realize the problem he's now facing? Bryan fans and now Punk fans, will all boo his ass so bad if he indeed faces off against Orton.


i understand where he's coming from... but for vince, it's about making money.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

BlueRover said:


> Those are not in order...


If they were, Ryback would be the top merch seller:|


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BigEMartin said:


> He quit because HE wasnt getting to main event WM.. selfish. Vince can make another CM Punk, Punk can't find another wwe.


IF that were true why hasn't there been another Punk? Or Austin or ROck? Why have we been stuck with only Cena being the WWE made man that has actually had any kind of real success? 

I'm sorry, but it used to be that the individual talent was what drew people in and it was then the WWE capitalised on that: Hogan wasn't WWE made, but they took that ball and ran with it. Austin certainly wasn't WWE made as everything shows Austin was pretty much left to his own devices. WWE saw it and ran with that. DX, the Rock... you can go on about how many stars and stables happened not because the WWE Made them, but because the WWE didn't IGNORE them. Stark difference from today.. Ryder, Ziggler, Punk, Bryan.. they all get over and do so basically by putting everything they are into getting it over and usually to spite the WWE. Sadly, instead of truly running with it, the WWE buried Ryder, pushed Ziggler as much as they can to the side with fans still pushing back even with him, place Punk in the midcard below Cena at every turn, and clearly haven't gotten behind Bryan in any meaningful way and have shown time and again they are willing to bury him hoping the fans stop cheering.

And that is probably the real reason Punk is gone... with the stupid booking and part time bullshit added on to watching so many guys put everything they have into getting over and then getting bullied and buried by the WWE... it was a long time coming. We just got lucky that the 2011 offering he got seemed to give him some sort of reason to stay. I just think the "same ole shit" booking has gotten to him like it has to any real fan. Any fan of wrestling is fed up with the WWE. He just has the clout that this one man walking away is a fucking gut punch to the company.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah that would be great seeing Batista botch his way through a promo and the crowd shitting all over him so you can barely hear him.
> 
> Batista would go back stage and cry after giving fans the finger again because he can't take it when he doesn't get the reaction he wants.


Na he would own the fans and be himself


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Wild_Card! said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Punk and Cena go back & forth with one another as far as merch sales goes and you're telling me he doesn't draw? He gets some of the highest rated segments on rAW & SmackDown and he isn't a draw? Get out of here with that bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chart means what exactly? What are the numbers? Viewers? Money? Total weight by accumulated appearances? How did this person arrive at these numbers? You can't just throw a chart up here and say "See?!" without any explanation at all. This is the type of thing that smarks see and immediately buy into and it fuels the inaccuracies around here.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> *
> No one got chanted other than Bryan, except for Reigns at the end only because nobody wanted Batista to win. So what's your point?*


Read why i said that, and who it was responding to. Some guy said people are gonna chant CM Punk over Daniel bryan now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I really hope now Batista wins the title at mania and then the next night shoots on punk just I stick u to u punk marks


That would be awesome. Batista needs to embrace the heat he's getting and just full on troll the audience.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Reading these comments are more entertaining, than the whole Royal Rumble


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

This is a real shame.
When he trys and put in effort, he really is a great wrestler and entertainer.

But his attitude over the past year has been shocking, he'll have lost a lot of respect from the guys in the lockeroom for this.

Instead of moaning and whining he could have worked his ass off and got back in the main event.Not many guys get the oppurtinity to have a year long run the a title, face Taker and Brock lesnar. 

More fool him.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutwrench said:


> This chart means what exactly? What are the numbers? Viewers? Money? Total weight by accumulated appearances? How did this person arrive at these numbers? You can't just throw a chart up here and say "See?!" without any explanation at all. This is the type of thing that smarks see and immediately buy into and it fuels the inaccuracies around here.


It says what it means at the top of the chart

Not reading shit is what fuels inaccuracies around here


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> It is called "build-up".


It's way too much for a build up... Nexus was building up some stuff and speaking about "a bigger picture" that we never saw...


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*

Hi guys as we all know the past week in the WWE has been a massive "duck-up" Bryan didn't get a shot in the rumble, Batista got a WM main event he doesn't deserve & CM Punk has seemingly left.

I've come up with an idea that would turn this whole situation around and while there is hardly no chance of this happening how awesome would it be so hear me out..

At Elimination Chamber Bryan wins the Chamber Match and as he's celebrating and the chamber lifts, Triple H's Music hits and out comes The Game & Stephanie, they tell Bryan not to celebrate just yet as there is a new No.1 contender to his title and there giving him a match right now.

The cult of personality blares out from the tron and out comes CM PUNK chair in hand he shakes hands with HHH and runs to the ring laying out Bryan the referee rings the bell Bryan tries to fight back but it's too much after a grueling chamber match he doesn't have much fight left in him punk hits the GTS and wins the title.

The next night on RAW Punk comes out with a suit and a corporate hair cut, HHH claims that Orton was never good enough to represent the company and Bryan is a Troll that has no place headlining Wrestlemania, CM punks reasoning behind selling out is that he was sick of not getting the respect he deserved and if he couldn't beat the authority then why not join them he claims to Bryan it's nothing personal just business. 

Orton turns tweener and go's against the Authority invoking his Rematch Clause along with Bryan at Wrestlemania & Making it a fatal four-way elimination match for the title.

CM Punk Vs Daniel Bryan Vs Batista Vs Randy Orton


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Even so, he has more top selling T-Shirts than anybody.


Ever since they updated the look on both WWE.Com and wweshop.com, it has never been in order.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> I don't get why people automatically think that fans on official facebook and wwe.com are populated by casuals. If it's on the internet and the post is being made by someone on the internet, by default that's the IWC ...
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Yes- the fact that Facebook has "1.19 *b*illion monthly active users as of September 30, 2013."


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wasn't there a report a few weeks ago that WWE were looking into doing a second _Summer of Punk_ storyline? Maybe this is the start of that, but they're just doing it fucking properly this time.


God, I hope you're right. If Punk is out until June, and then starts coming around the outside of the arena with a megaphone like Boston July 2011 asking for the WWE to let him in to honor the rest of his contract I'd :lmao and mark the fuck out. Even better if they don't let him in and have him appear in ROH, maybe he can crash NXT, come out on Raw in a Pepsi truck and spray the Authority....

That's just me being delusional though.. I can't believe the guy who got me into wrestling, FULL-TIME for the first time since ruthless aggression is gone so fast, what's worse is that they fumbled him so much... if they didn't make the conclusion of summer of Punk Nash vs. HHH who knows how big this guy could've been? Even though I'm going to remember him very well, a part of me can't help but think that we STILL haven't seen the best of Punk, and it's such a shame that we probably never will again.

At least D-Bry is still around.... he's my last hope.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince didnt make CM Punk, Vince didnt even want CM Punk. Heyman had to fight just to get him on TV. Vince wanted to release Punk.
> 
> Punk became one of the top WWE stars in spite of of Vince just like Daniel Bryan is doing.
> 
> Vince has lost touch with what the people want. The fans want people like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, not guys like ADR or Ryback who are two guys Vince keeps trying to push but they are huge flops,.


^this a million times, both cm punk and daniel bryan aren't "wwe products", they made a name for themselves wrestling way before entering WWE, and when they made it there Vince Mcmahon did everything in his power to keep them down and bury them but he Failed, he failed with cm punk (so much he had to give punk what he wanted) and failed with Daniel Bryan (to the point people are still chanting daniel bryan names in Orton/cena feud, two of WWE allegedly best made products)

the fact is there, Vince mcmahon is a freaking moron, Triple H is an imbecile together with most of the WWE head honchos


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Orton has been pushed harder for a decade right? Punk has only been pushed hard for 3 years and has done alot with that push. To the point where he was the #2 guy in the WWE. If he didn't have the talent than he would have failed hard.


Nearly, gentlemen, nearly. Reading comprehension is essential, both on this board, and in life.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk vs orton vs Batista at wm for the title calling it now. That's how they will fix this problem and please brat punk. And DB vs hhh can still happen


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> It says what it means at the top of the chart
> 
> Not reading shit is what fuels inaccuracies around here


Don't give me that shit. I looked at the chart and its minimal information. Explain to me what 256,065 means? Just go ahead and explain that number to me without any real context.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Girl, bye!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Cena's gonna bury him on Monday.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> Reading these comments are more entertaining, than the whole Royal Rumble


A lot of hate and a lot of love in this thread. Like almost every main eventer in the WWE right now Punk is divisive as fuck. 

Only Bryan's or Cena's farewell threads would be funnier IMO. Oh and HHH's, imagine the shit that'd have to go down for him to leave the company


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This must be the fastest growing thread on here. Proves even the haters will miss punk!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Gutwrench said:


> This chart means what exactly? What are the numbers? Viewers? Money? Total weight by accumulated appearances? How did this person arrive at these numbers? You can't just throw a chart up here and say "See?!" without any explanation at all. This is the type of thing that smarks see and immediately buy into and it fuels the inaccuracies around here.


It clearly says viewership are you blind?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> That would be awesome. Batista needs to embrace the heat he's getting and just full on troll the audience.


Chris Jerichos return angle?
Teaching Batista how to master the act of trolling the WWE audience?

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/028/4/5/the_jeritroll_by_sonamy_666-d4nwdut.jpg


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

- John Cena says it's an interesting time on both sides of the WWE curtain, a reference to the recent controversies that have been in the news. He tweeted today:

"Interesting time 4 @WWEUniverse on both sides of curtain. Strap in, hold on, 1 helluva ride is coming! #wrestlemania30"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Batista walked out to do further projects and at the end of a contract.. It is ENTIRELY different.


Batista has also been shitting on the PG WWE since he had left not to mention he keeps calling their current talent B and C level talent, and now did the WWE repay him for that? They give him a RR win and a man event title match at WM.

And you can't see why Punk wouldn't be pissed?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Wild_Card! said:


> It clearly says viewership are you blind?


Right..... And how do they get these numbers? We're getting close here kids.


----------



## Genesis187 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Best4Bidness said:


> He's drawing flies.:lmao


And combined with Orton, he's drawing a few more. 

Sadly, Orton is a good wrestler and all, but he can't draw worth shit in this day and age. His character has been assassinated beyond repair. They need to find a way to turn him into a face against Batista one way or another or the WMXXX main event is going to get trashed .. literally. 

Post WM ratings will tell all. Once the part-timers leave, Bryan is back in the midcard and Cena becomes the main guy once again, with HHH as the head of creative, WWE will hit WCW 2000 level ratings. 

It's going to be difficult for them once the novelty wears off and they have to plan an entire year's worth of shows and PPV's without a workhorse and guaranteed draw like Punk. I can't tell you the number of Raws I sat through just for Punk (they outnumbered Bryan and everyone else in 2013). 

2014 is going to be a clusterfuck at best - and I most likely won't be around to see it. 

The only reason why I stayed was because of the sheer awesomeness of the post-mania Raw, and I'm beginning to realize that that was an exception, not the norm. The norm is shit-ass booking with no payoffs that leaves a person feeling like an idiot for having spent time watching nonsense. 

I'm at around the same level of "wtf is this shit?" as I was back in 2002 when I dropped the WWE like a hot potato and didn't look back till now.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutwrench said:


> Don't give me that shit. I looked at the chart and its minimal information. Explain to me what 256,065 means? Just go ahead and explain that number to me without any real context.


AVERAGE VIEWER CHANGE BY SEGMENT ON RAW, says right at the top

The average segment featuring wrestler X gains Y viewers. They use the breakdowns that used to get released weekly. 

I take it youve never stepped foot into the madness that is the ratings thread have you?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Na he would own the fans and be himself


Batista hasn't owned the crowd yet? He has been pretty awful since being back and he has left the crowd fluster him since being back. His promos has been atrocious. He hasn't been owning anyone.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Wagg said:


> - John Cena says it's an interesting time on both sides of the WWE curtain, a reference to the recent controversies that have been in the news. He tweeted today:
> 
> "Interesting time 4 @WWEUniverse on both sides of curtain. Strap in, hold on, 1 helluva ride is coming! #wrestlemania30"


Can he ever tweet without it sounding like a promo?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

looks like seth rollins draws more than cm punk wowsers


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*

Would be great, apart from the fact that you are including Randy Orton in this, make Randy Orton go away and I agree with this.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

APEX said:


> This is a real shame.
> When he trys and put in effort, he really is a great wrestler and entertainer.
> 
> But his attitude over the past year has been shocking, he'll have lost a lot of respect from the guys in the lockeroom for this.
> ...


You know that's a bunch of BS. Batista came back after 4 years of doing fuck all, and got handed a RR win and a WM main event. Boreton who hasn't been relevant in years and hasn't had a great match in who knows how long... is now gonna be main eventing Mania as the champion. If Punk didn't deserve to main event Mania this year, those 2 boring shmucks don't deserve it either.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

If CM Punk was such a "non-factor" like his detractors in this thread say he is, they wouldn't bother wasting their time making a post about him. The guy is obviously a factor, otherwise you wouldn't waste your time trying to stir up miniscule shit in order to discredit the guy. Good Lord I dislike Cena with a passion, and even I don't go around making over the top claims that aren't true.

The Anti-Whoever posters are more bush league, whiny & annoying then the over the top, die hard marks.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

truelove said:


> looks like seth rollins draws more than cm punk wowsers


I wonder what explains the difference between members of the Shield. They all basically appear together all the time


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is why Cena is the face of the company. He would never pull this kind of shit.

The WWE made the right choice in not having Punk headline a WrestleMania during his tenure. Look at how he treats them in the end.

This is worse than Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> AVERAGE VIEWER CHANGE BY SEGMENT ON RAW, says right at the top
> 
> The average segment featuring wrestler X gains Y viewers
> 
> I take it youve never stepped foot into the madness that is the ratings thread have you?


Dude, I work in statistics and metrics; numbers. I need concrete evidence of how these numbers were reached. It's what I'm used to. This chart would be laughed right out of the office by my supervisor.

And no, I've never seen the ratings thread. I'm not gonna pretend I know anything about ratings. I've never paid attention to ratings for anything on TV and how they decide the numbers that they do.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wagg said:


> - John Cena says it's an interesting time on both sides of the WWE curtain, a reference to the recent controversies that have been in the news. He tweeted today:
> 
> "Interesting time 4 @WWEUniverse on both sides of curtain. Strap in, hold on, 1 helluva ride is coming! #wrestlemania30"


Why does he (and a lot of other people to be fair) use twitter to type like dumbasses. Yurgh.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

If a person puts the situation in a way that he's worked his ass off at his desk job and however a rookie gets a promotion to his aiming place, isn't it easier to digest? I mean Batista isn't a rookie but still he's not been in for 4 years!


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Punk complains, Punk lives, goes back to indies than comes back to wwe, that does sound familiar, doesn't it ?


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista hasn't owned the crowd yet? He has been pretty awful since being back and he has left the crowd fluster him since being back. His promos has been atrocious. He hasn't been owning anyone.


B..bb..but Batista does not care


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista hasn't owned the crowd yet? He has been pretty awful since being back and he has left the crowd fluster him since being back. His promos has been atrocious. He hasn't been owning anyone.


Such a mark. He's said about 4 sentences in total for his return. WWE aren't committing to him as a face or heel yet due to the crowd going crazy so that's probably why they're booking him like that. If they want him to shit on the crowd, he can do it. It's not like he hasn't done it before. It would be glorious too because of people like you who are so emotionally hurt over his return and him headlining. You can bet he'll be a heel before long and he'll be doing these kind of promos.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

He shouldve honoured his contract regardless of how he feels personally. Pretty dickish move by him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Vin Ghostal said:


> I'd argue that he's #3, after Cena. Sure, Cena is awful and all the adult males hate him (with good reason), but he still gets a positive reaction from the women and children. Punk's entrances recently have generated little more than a tepid cheer, and that's about it.


He gets booed more than he gets cheered during his entrances. Punk gets better reactions than anyone but Bryan, and they can get quite loud at PPVs.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why does he (and a lot of other people to be fair) use twitter to type like dumbasses. Yurgh.


He has type like that so the lil Jimmies will understand what he's saying.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutwrench said:


> Dude, I work in statistics and metrics; numbers. I need concrete evidence of how these numbers were reached. It's what I'm used to. This chart would be laughed right out of the office by my supervisor.


The chart comes from http://indeedwrestling.blogspot.ca/2014/01/dissecting-raw-ratings-by-person.html

You can take issue with Meltzers breakdowns if you like


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punks greatest memories thread*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Grantle said:


> Can he ever tweet without it sounding like a promo?


Vince probably told him to do that so the outside world doesn't think Vince doesn't know what he is doing so close to launching the WWE Network. Vince already looks really bad for not pushing DB, and it blew up in his face, and now one of his biggest stars is walking away a few months before his contract expires because he isn't happy. It makes Vince look even worse.

So of course he is going to have Cena make a tweet to make it seem like a work, incase Vince can conVINCE Punk to come back.

I still think my idea would be a huge and great idea, to turn Punk into Corp. Mcmahon Punk to screw over DB then have the blow off be CM Punk vs DB at Mania and they can feud until DB would retire Punk in July. By that time DB would be WWE champion, and after retiring Punk, it would lead to HHH vs DB at SS for the WWE title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> This is why Cena is the face of the company. He would never pull this kind of shit.
> 
> The WWE made the right choice in not having Punk headline a WrestleMania during his tenure. Look at how he treats them in the end.
> 
> This is worse than Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude.


John Cena would never need to pull this kind of shit to be fair, he is the face of the company. Vince would get on his knees if Cena asked him to.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

truelove said:


> looks like seth rollins draws more than cm punk wowsers


I think it's more of The Shield as a whole rather than a certain individual, though I wouldn't be shocked if it was Rollins himself, he has fan girls Jeff Hardy style.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why is this happening?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Gutwrench said:


> This chart means what exactly? What are the numbers? Viewers? Money? Total weight by accumulated appearances?



fpalm


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

[The scene: Vince's office backstage at Raw] 

unk8 What are you people doing!? You had your Wrestlemania main event gift-wrapped with a bow on top with Daniel Bryan! And you're giving that spot to a someone who literally came back just last week and mostly to promote a movie. Have you lost your minds!? 

:HHH2 Phil, I don't tell ya how ta do your job, don't tell me how ta do mine.

:vince You're completly out of line, Mr. Brooks. 

unk8 I mean, I've come to expect a certain amount of incompetence from you two but this is above and beyond. I don't care if punish me you have me wrestling Ryder on Superstars every week from now till July. This is bullshit and you know it! 

:vince Get the fuck out of my office! I have no interest in talking to you during one of your hissy fits.

unk8 Well, here's some good news: you don't have to put up with them or me anymore. I'm going home. Fuck this company, I'm done. 

:HHH2 Fine, don't come back! Guess what, pal, ya never drew a dime! 

[Door slams]

:vince Paul, what was that he said about Ryder? Do you mean to tell me we're still employing that dead weight?

:HHH2 Someone at Stamford must have forgotten ta remove him from the payroll. 

:vince And you didn't notice? Get it together, Mr. Vice President of Talent. 

:HHH2 [mumbles] Sorry, boss.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

xdryza said:


> You know that's a bunch of BS. Batista came back after 4 years of doing fuck all, and got handed a RR win and a WM main event. Boreton who hasn't been relevant in years and hasn't had a great match in who knows how long... is now gonna be main eventing Mania as the champion. If Punk didn't deserve to main event Mania this year, those 2 boring shmucks don't deserve it either.


Jesus, lol I didn't even refer to Orton.

Punk hasn't given a damn in months. He is unprofessinal on Twitter and plays up on screen.

When he trys, he's awesome.

But he hasn't put any effort in for a while and can't expect to be handed a Mania spot.

Its not a great example from him - When things aren't going your way, give up and quit.

Oh and by the way, Orton has had a 12 year career with the WWE and he's main evented wrestlemania once? (I think)

Its not something that everyone gets to do.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wagg said:


>


That is amazing :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

John Cena comments on recent happenings this week:



> John Cena ✔ @JohnCena
> Interesting time 4 @WWEUniverse on both sides of curtain. Strap in, hold on, 1 helluva ride is coming! #wrestlemania30


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> The chart comes from http://indeedwrestling.blogspot.ca/2014/01/dissecting-raw-ratings-by-person.html
> 
> You can take issue with Meltzers breakdowns if you like


I'm just looking for simple answers. The reason I ask in here, is because people live and die by a chart like that, but can't SIMPLY explain it to me how it works.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Jake Roberts said:


> If CM Punk was such a "non-factor" like his detractors in this thread say he is, they wouldn't bother wasting their time making a post about him. The guy is obviously a factor, otherwise you wouldn't waste your time trying to stir up miniscule shit in order to discredit the guy. Good Lord I dislike Cena with a passion, and even I don't go around making over the top claims that aren't true.
> 
> The Anti-Whoever posters are more bush league, whiny & annoying then the over the top, die hard marks.


So much energy spent not liking somebody has to be unhealthy.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

EraOfAwesome said:


> fpalm


Explain the chart in detail to me then champ. I wanna see how everyone in here interprets that mess.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping it's a work. Not expecting it to be, however. He's been mailing it in for months.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Not only a part timer. A part timer who was gassed walking to the ring. Lol.. Gym rat with no cardio...


Ok guys. For the last time Batista is NOT a part timer. He's back FULL TIME for 2 YEARS. What you mean is he should have lost his seniority when he quit and should of had to start at the bottom again...or at least beneath the guys who kept the company going in his absence.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JY57 said:


> John Cena comments on recent happenings this week:


Something tells me Cena is going to use this as an opportunity to get cheap respect/cheers when he has a run-in with the authority.

"You know Hunter maybe if you didn't think too much of yourself you'd still have the best in the world running around here"


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This is why Cena is the face of the company. He would never pull this kind of shit.


Bullshit. Work-rate is the same for Punk and Cena yet Cena gets way better booking. 

Give him Punk's booking and give Punk Cena's booking in its entirety and we'll see who gets more disgruntled. 

The Cena you see now .. the loyal company man was also created by the booking and laurels he received. You take that away and you have to wonder whether he'd be that loyal or not.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> This is why Cena is the face of the company. He would never pull this kind of shit.
> 
> The WWE made the right choice in not having Punk headline a WrestleMania during his tenure. Look at how he treats them in the end.
> 
> This is worse than Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude.


Using Cena is a horrible example. He is the last person on earth who has any reason to do something like this. :no:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Expect :bigdave, :rko2 and :trips2 to be booed out of the building in 2 weeks when they're in Chicago.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/co4rW



> *LATEST ON CM PUNK AND WWE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-29 15:33:58
> 
> ...


he denies its because of Batista but did confirm Punk didn't really want to work with Hunter


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The One said:


> Why is this happening?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hope the interest in this thread dies down soon, *I get can't a word in *







*ways!
*

But seriously, Punk thinks he's 10X better than what he is, what's new.

Dude should have had a pint and relaxed a bit before making such a rash decision.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This is why Cena is the face of the company. He would never pull this kind of shit.
> 
> The WWE made the right choice in not having Punk headline a WrestleMania during his tenure. Look at how he treats them in the end.
> 
> This is worse than Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude.


John Cena has lost what 3 clean maches in the past 5 years or more? Even when other people are champion Cena still main events over them.

That is why Cena would never do this.

Cena is always around the title picture. he has most title reigns than anyone that is not named Ric Flair, that is why Cena would never pull something like this.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

People saying punks ring work hasn't been great lately can I just ask who else on the roster has had as many match of the year candidates as punk? His matches with cena, taker, y2j, Brock , ambrose and the sheild were all great. Only Bryan is close to punk.

I am still calling bullshit on the whole thing. Let's face it we are all tuning in on Monday to see what's going on


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutwrench said:


> I'm just looking for simple answers. The reason I ask in here, is because people live and die by a chart like that, but can't SIMPLY explain it to me how it works.


RAW is broken down into 15 minute segments. Each segment either gains or loses viewers relative to the previous segment.

Each time a wrestler is featured in a segment, that segments gain or loss is added to the wrestlers total. The number on the chart is the average of all said segments. 

I really dont know what else you're expecting. This all seemed intuitively obvious to me. Tell me what part is vague or imprecise.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

APEX said:


> Jesus, lol I didn't even refer to Orton.
> 
> Punk hasn't given a damn in months. He is unprofessinal on Twitter and plays up on screen.
> 
> ...


I mention Orton because the same thing could be said about him and you're a fan of his. Unprofessional? Didn't Orton flip off the crowd numerous times just because they didn't give 2 shits about his matches?(which he should be used to at this point) What about his attitude years ago? But because of his last name, they let him get away with shit and ends up getting spoonfed World titles afterwards. Orton clearly only does this for the money, that's why he's not thinking about quitting if he's not in the main event.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/co4rW
> 
> 
> 
> he denies its because of Batista but did confirm Punk didn't really want to work with Hunter


Been there, done that


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*

Good idea but how about this, leave Punk off until Wrestlemania. Really sell the fact that he is gone. Just have a 3-way match with Orton, Batista, and Bryan at WM with Bryan somehow winning. Then have Triple H come out saying he knew Orton couldn't do the job, so he had a back-up plan. While Bryan is looking on, a man in all black and a mask is behind him and goes on to beat down Bryan with a steel pipe. Triple H tells the ref to start a new match and the masked man picks up Bryan, puts him in the GTS, pulls off his mask revealing CM Punk, and hits for the 1, 2, and 3. WM ends with Triple H and Punk shaking hands as Bryan looks on in disbelief. 

Punk would have his WM momemt.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," loses his smile*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Using Cena is a horrible example. He is the last person on earth who has any reason to do something like this. :no:


Cena is the model employee, but its easy to be the model employee when you get the treatment he does. People say Cena was the same as he is now back when he was low on the card, but its hard to talk precisely about that kind of thing


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*

not happening, I rather punk vs bryan for the title at WM


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

My guess is that this is a work just like everything else has seemed to be over the last few months.


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home," loses his smile*

I really hope there are going to be some LOUD AS FUCK Cm Punk chants every week during the Authority segments, just like there was for Bryan.

"THIS CROWD IS MANIACAL MOGGUL!"

:jbl


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk has captured the WWE universes attention with even more antics maybe this can be steered into a pipebomb part 2 
Hopefully this time Punk doesn't sell out in the process


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince didnt make CM Punk, Vince didnt even want CM Punk. Heyman had to fight just to get him on TV. Vince wanted to release Punk.
> 
> *Punk became one of the top WWE stars in spite of of Vince just like Daniel Bryan is doing.*
> 
> Vince has lost touch with what the people want. The fans want people like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, not guys like ADR or Ryback who are two guys Vince keeps trying to push but they are huge flops,.



You can't possibly believe that. Punk was over pushed from the moment he joined the company. Within his first year he was ECW champ carrying that brand. You know the spot they wanted Kurt Angle in before he quit and Benoit in before "the Incident".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> RAW is broken down into 15 minute segments. Each segment either gains or loses viewers relative to the previous segment.
> 
> Each time a wrestler is featured in a segment, that segments gain or loss is added to the wrestlers total. The number on the chart is the average of all said segments.
> 
> I really dont know what else you're expecting. This all seemed intuitively obvious to me. Tell me what part is vague or imprecise.


I have said this one and I will say it again. Using ratings is a stupid way to say if a guy is a draw or not.

You do know that ratings only matter for people who have Neilson ratings boxes right? So if ONE person changes the channel who has a Neilson box that accords for about 250,000 people.

If everyone that watched raw were counted for the ratings those numbers would also be very different. People need to stop using ratings gains or losses as a way to claim who is a draw or not.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk wouldve been awesome in the attitude era


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> You can't possibly believe that. Punk was over pushed from the moment he joined the company. Within his first year he was ECW champ carrying that brand. You know the spot they wanted Kurt Angle in before he quit and Benoit in before "the Incident".


Do your research, he wasn't ever supposed to be in the position he is today.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I have said this one and I will say it again. Using ratings is a stupid way to say if a guy is a draw or not.
> 
> You do know that ratings only matter for people who have Neilson ratings boxes right? So if ONE person changes the channel who has a Neilson box that accords for about 250,000 people.
> 
> If everyone that watched raw were counted for the ratings those numbers would also be very different. People need to stop using ratings gains or losses as a way to claim who is a draw or not.


My intent is not to defend the nielsen ratings system, I was just trying to explain the way the chart worked. I agree that nielsen ratings are pretty silly but its the only standard we have atm


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

xdryza said:


> I mention Orton because the same thing could be said about him and you're a fan of his. Unprofessional? Didn't Orton flip off the crowd numerous times just because they didn't give 2 shits about his matches?(which he should be used to at this point) What about his attitude years ago? But because of his last name, they let him get away with shit and ends up getting spoonfed World titles afterwards. Orton clearly only does this for the money, that's why he's not thinking about quitting if he's not in the main event.


Please don't make comments like that when you haven't a clue. I can assure you Orton does what he does because he loves the business.

And yeah Orton has done things in the past, and he had a year of mid card feuds, but he didn't complain. He got on with it. Like a lot of superstars do.

And Punk has just been in a feud with Heyman and was in an angle with Kane. Its not the worst storyline in the world.

If you're that upset about Orton getting more oppurtinitys then he obviously has something Punk doesn't have.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oakue said:


>


Ah. That explains it lol.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Is he gonna come back nearly a year later like Stone Cold when he left, or is he never gonna be back?


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Dudechi said:


> By Vince's dictatorship you mean the Vince's company that he owns and gets to do what he wants with?


A landlord owns the apartment building too. Still unethical to just do whatever the hell s/he wants to the building without being considerate to the residents dwelling therein.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Gabe Sapolsky the Booker of ROH while CM Punk was there just made a statement, figured I'd share.



> CM Punk and I were close at one time, but have not spoken in months. There was no falling out or heat to my knowledge, it’s just how things go with both of us leading very different lives now. In other words, I have no inside track or info, just a take on things. I have already received many messages with fans asking for Punk in DGUSA and EVOLVE, especially with the shows coming up in New Orleans on April 3rd, 4th and 5th as part of the WWNLive Experience. However, knowing Punk I would be shocked if he ever did an independent wrestling show again. There’s probably a better chance HHH shows up at a non-WWE event. Punk has given himself 110% to the business over the last few years. His scheduled amazed me because there was no way any human should have had to endure it.
> 
> He gave his heart, soul and body to WWE and every wrestling fan. My take on all this is it is best now to just leave Punk alone. Let him recharge, refresh and get his life back. He mentally and physically needs it. If and when he’s ready to do something, I’m sure he will. Just leave him alone and let him be.”


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> You can't possibly believe that. Punk was over pushed from the moment he joined the company. Within his first year he was ECW champ carrying that brand. You know the spot they wanted Kurt Angle in before he quit and Benoit in before "the Incident".


Punk wasn't over pushed when he joined the company, what are you talking about. He was stuck in OVW forever. And it was because of Paul Heyman he even got on ECW TV. Vince wanted to release him. Just when Punk would start to get hot, Vince would screw him over and throw him back down the ladder again. 

Punk got to where he was because of him and Paul Heyman, not because of Vince.

And if DB gets to be the top guy in the company in two years, you will be saying the same thing about DB. Oh Vince always loved DB and pushed him to the moon.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*



jaymo123 said:


> Good idea but how about this, leave Punk off until Wrestlemania. Really sell the fact that he is gone. Just have a 3-way match with Orton, Batista, and Bryan at WM with Bryan somehow winning. Then have Triple H come out saying he knew Orton couldn't do the job, so he had a back-up plan. While Bryan is looking on, a man in all black and a mask is behind him and goes on to beat down Bryan with a steel pipe. Triple H tells the ref to start a new match and the masked man picks up Bryan, puts him in the GTS, pulls off his mask revealing CM Punk, and hits for the 1, 2, and 3. WM ends with Triple H and Punk shaking hands as Bryan looks on in disbelief.
> 
> Punk would have his WM momemt.


Appy for the creative team NOW DAMN IT


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Gabe Sapolsky the Booker of ROH while CM Punk was there just made a statement, figured I'd share.


Amen, Gabe


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*

I'm not one for Punk going corporate, at least not yet.

I mean, the guy has never had an opportunity to fully flesh out his anti-authority character. Summer of Punk was dead in the water as soon as HHH made it all about him(and culminated in a LADDER match between him and Nash, wtf?) and his heel turn at Raw 1000, and joining forces with Heyman, was something I thought was going to lead to another anti-hero version of Punk that's anti-authority and anti-Cena, but that also ended up with Punk just being another chickenshit heel for the most part.

Big if's all around, but IF this is a work, and IF Punk comes back this year, I really want to see him go on the anti-authority tear he deserves. Austin-esque. You can make him corporate somewhere else down the line, and it'd make more of an impact then too.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wild_Card! said:


> I think it's more of The Shield as a whole rather than a certain individual, though I wouldn't be shocked if it was Rollins himself, he has fan girls Jeff Hardy style.


yeah because he's also had better single matches as well, reigns hasnt been able to have as many matches but all 3 are draws


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*



We commin' for you said:


> I'm not one for Punk going corporate, at least not yet.
> 
> I mean, the guy has never had an opportunity to fully flesh out his anti-authority character. Summer of Punk was dead in the water as soon as HHH made it all about him(and culminated in a LADDER match between him and Nash, wtf?) and his heel turn at Raw 1000, and joining forces with Heyman, was something I thought was going to lead to another anti-hero version of Punk that's anti-authority and anti-Cena, but that also ended up with Punk just being another chickenshit heel for the most part.
> 
> Big if's all around, but IF this is a work, and IF Punk comes back this year, I really want to see him go on the anti-authority tear he deserves. Austin-esque. You can make him corporate somewhere else down the line, and it'd make more of an impact then too.


The problem with that is Daniel Bryan is in the Austin role and the anti authority figure right now. And its all lining up perfectly. that is why it makes the most sense to turn CM Punk corp. to face DB at WM. No one would see it coming and its something Punk has never done and it would be fresh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really wonder how the boys in the back feel about this situation. They might be as frustrated at Punk but i'm sure they gotta feel disrespected that he walked out on them. Wonder if he has kept in touch with Kofi who i think is one of his good friends among the roster.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CM Jewels said:


> Do your research, he wasn't ever supposed to be in the position he is today.


:cool2 I know the history. Heyman was advocating for him in those spots but VINCE SAID YES. Vince holding him back was all story line man. Compare Punk's first 3 years in the company with ANYONE else on the roster not named Cena and then tell me how hard he REALLY had it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Punk wasn't over pushed when he joined the company, what are you talking about. He was stuck in OVW forever. And it was because of Paul Heyman he even got on ECW TV. Vince wanted to release him. Just when Punk would start to get hot, Vince would screw him over and throw him back down the ladder again.
> 
> Punk got to where he was because of him and Paul Heyman, not because of Vince.
> 
> And if DB gets to be the top guy in the company in two years, you will be saying the same thing about DB. Oh Vince always loved DB and pushed him to the moon.


I'm talking about once he got called up to tv he got over pushed. Compare his first few years with everyone else on the roster. It's staggering.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Gotta be honest, the only reason I started watching wrestling again was because I heard about that pipe bomb and wanted to see what the big deal was. I never even saw Batista until last Monday, never heard of Orton or Cena or any of them until I came back ( and really only watched it sporadically until the last few months.). I quit watching right when WCW was bought cause I knew it was gonna turn to crap. The only reason I want the network is so I can see old PPV's and the like. I don't understand the love for Daniel Bryan, I have always thought HHH was junk, wrestling or what ever it is he is doing now, and really the only guys I liked until Bray Wyatt came along was Punk and Seth Rollins. So yeah, a lot of people became casuals because of that pipe bomb, and I would not doubt it if most of them are gonna leave now. Cold reality.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

wwe unfollowed him on twitter soooo yea


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ashley678 said:


> wwe unfollowed him on twitter soooo yea


Such a lame move. What kind of company does that?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> RAW is broken down into 15 minute segments. Each segment either gains or loses viewers relative to the previous segment.
> 
> Each time a wrestler is featured in a segment, that segments gain or loss is added to the wrestlers total. The number on the chart is the average of all said segments.
> 
> I really dont know what else you're expecting. This all seemed intuitively obvious to me. Tell me what part is vague or imprecise.


I understand all of that, I really do. I don't understand the numbers and what they mean (yeah, I KNOW it means viewers!) but the numbers that appear, are arbitrary to me (or anyone really) when there isn't a benchmark number to compare with. They're just "numbers" (not viewers, not households, not dollar amounts, not dogs, not anything) We all agree that some numbers are higher or lower because of appearances. right? So it would be unfair to judge one wrestler that debuted in July to another wrestler who appeared for the duration of 2013; right? We also don't know when certain guys had nights off, were on for a 15 minutes segment or a 30 second segment; right? NONE of that is included in this basic, arbitrary chart. Do you at least sort of see why I believe that a chart like this means "nothing"?

EDIT: I actually DO appreciate your explanation though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ashley678 said:


> wwe unfollowed him on twitter soooo yea


That is more likely to point to a work than not considering they have previously released talent still followed if I recall correctly. The WWE is both in a fortunate and unfortunate position right... if they can work this out they can simply call everything a work, just like they will with Bryan. If it doesn't... well, that is when they are really hurting. 

Seriously, the WWE is going to say it worked us all in the end regardless to save face. And who knows, maybe one day or even today they do have someone smart enough to orchestrate it (well, they do have heyman and he would so something like this if they actually let him run with creative power)... but most are simply going with the "Yep.. they really are that stupid" route. 

This is a fucking mess regardless.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah i'm definitely in the "he's a bitch" boat


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

This is awesome and he won't be back. From all the stories and rumors and whatnot it sounds like they thought CM Punk going over HHH at WM was a big deal and he probably told them how moronic that is and obviously HHH didn't like hearing getting a win over himself meant nothing to Punk. I've always been iffy about Punk but if he never comes back I will have an incredible amount of appreciation and respect for him. I hope they riot in Chicago, maybe CM Punk will buy a ticket and sit in the crowd with a ROH shirt on or something

I'm going to LOL though if Punk tries MMA and comes back as a part timer for WM35


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

If Punk is mad that Batista won the Rumble, than he definitely does have a reason to have been so annoyed. Batista in no way, shape, or form was the rightful winner of the Rumble. It was Bryan, but if not Bryan, than Punk is far ahead of Batista in deserving to win it. Going back to Bryan, not only did he deserve to win it, but fans wanted to see him win it far more than having Batista win it.

For all those making preposterous claims that Batista would draw, get real. Batista isn't even a big draw. Some older fans could perhaps be attracted to it, but many current fans now won't order it because of this shit booking. 



Reaper Jones said:


> Bullshit. Work-rate is the same for Punk and Cena yet Cena gets way better booking.
> 
> Give him Punk's booking and give Punk Cena's booking in its entirety and we'll see who gets more disgruntled.
> 
> The Cena you see now .. the loyal company man was also created by the booking and laurels he received. You take that away and you have to wonder whether he'd be that loyal or not.





A Man Named Bruce said:


> Using Cena is a horrible example. He is the last person on earth who has any reason to do something like this. :no:





birthday_massacre said:


> John Cena has lost what 3 clean maches in the past 5 years or more? Even when other people are champion Cena still main events over them.
> 
> That is why Cena would never do this.
> 
> Cena is always around the title picture. he has most title reigns than anyone that is not named Ric Flair, that is why Cena would never pull something like this.


Exactly. All the Punk hating marks will always rush to Punk related threads to bash him as much as possible, despite most of their criticisms being far from logically sound.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

anyone realize he could be missing a WM payday.


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,The Authority & Wrestlemania Main Event*



birthday_massacre said:


> The problem with that is Daniel Bryan is in the Austin role and the anti authority figure right now. And its all lining up perfectly. that is why it makes the most sense to turn CM Punk corp. to face DB at WM. No one would see it coming and its something Punk has never done and it would be fresh.


Yeah, but to someone like me who was sick of the good ol'boys PG WWE before the pipebomb, booing CM Punk so I can cheer for DB just seems.... wrong. Don't get it twisted, corporate Punk could work and it'd be a damn good storyline, but the magic of Punk and Bryan is that they BOTH represent us, they BOTH have the spirit that lines up with the hardcore wrestling fan. So if anything, why not have them BOTH be against the machine? Trust me, the fans would eat it up, the two biggest indy wrestling stars, that came to WWE and became two of it's biggest stars despite the machine not wanting them anywhere near that spot? I'd rather they fight together for now, rather than fight eachother.

Truth is, they should be 1a and 1b in this company right now.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn this has blown up since i went to bed last night...so is it confirmed/true? Not really a fan of Punk, but he was interesting and it sucks because he was a top dog.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

> The CM Punk "Best in the World" documentary has been pulled from Netflix streaming.


wow


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

APEX said:


> Please don't make comments like that when you haven't a clue. I can assure you Orton does what he does because he loves the business.


We'll have to agree to disagree because none of our statements are facts. I think he only does it for the money, and that's how I feel.



> And yeah Orton has done things in the past, and he had a year of mid card feuds, but he didn't complain. He got on with it. Like a lot of superstars do.


That depends on the individual. Punk always says he could do better. Some say he's arrogant for it, but can't hate on someone who wants the best for himself. I believe he's earned that right.



> And Punk has just been in a feud with Heyman and was in an angle with Kane. Its not the worst storyline in the world.


Kane hasn't been relevant in years and Axel and Ryback are jobbers. Kane in 2014 is way below Punk.



> If you're that upset about Orton getting more oppurtinitys then he obviously has something Punk doesn't have.


Yeah, a friendship with HHH and a famous last name.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Punk wasn't over pushed when he joined the company, what are you talking about. He was stuck in OVW forever. And it was because of Paul Heyman he even got on ECW TV. Vince wanted to release him. Just when Punk would start to get hot, Vince would screw him over and throw him back down the ladder again.
> 
> Punk got to where he was because of him and Paul Heyman, not because of Vince.
> 
> And if DB gets to be the top guy in the company in two years, you will be saying the same thing about DB. Oh Vince always loved DB and pushed him to the moon.


Punks first 3-4 years saw him win the ecw title, win tag titles, win the IC title, become world champ, win mitb, beat Jeff Hardy out the company, destroy the stable Vince deemed the future in the New Breed, and lead SES


And Heyman had no creative control after December of 06. By all means George, Vince sure fucked him over


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I have said this one and I will say it again. Using ratings is a stupid way to say if a guy is a draw or not.
> 
> You do know that ratings only matter for people who have Neilson ratings boxes right? So if ONE person changes the channel who has a Neilson box that accords for about 250,000 people.
> 
> If everyone that watched raw were counted for the ratings those numbers would also be very different. People need to stop using ratings gains or losses as a way to claim who is a draw or not.


Which is exactly why I was looking for an explanation on how those "viewers numbers" were deduced. Those numbers are far too drastically distant from top to bottom to mean actual average viewers per segment. Are they saying that only 50,000 people watched Naomi (I don't remember the number). People see something like that and accept it right away (especially if their favorite guy is sitting at the top of the list) without even considering what they're looking at.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fizban said:


> wow


Wow is right. WWE is going to pull everything and act like he doesn't exist for the time being. They are good at ignoring history and people.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jakall said:


> This is awesome and he won't be back. From all the stories and rumors and whatnot it sounds like they thought CM Punk going over HHH at WM was a big deal and he probably told them how moronic that is and obviously HHH didn't like hearing getting a win over himself meant nothing to Punk. I've always been iffy about Punk but if he never comes back I will have an incredible amount of appreciation and respect for him. I hope they riot in Chicago, maybe CM Punk will buy a ticket and sit in the crowd with a ROH shirt on or something
> 
> I'm going to LOL though if Punk tries MMA and comes back as a part timer for WM35


I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

XxTalonxX said:


> Is he gonna come back nearly a year later like Stone Cold when he left, or is he never gonna be back?


Of course he will be back there is nowhere else for him to go

He will come crawling back with his tail between his legs when the money drys up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> I'm talking about once he got called up to tv he got over pushed. Compare his first few years with everyone else on the roster. It's staggering.


Nothing compared to Sheamus or Del Rio, imo. I get what you're saying though.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MizisWWE said:


> Punks first 3-4 years saw him win the ecw title, win tag titles, win the IC title, become world champ, win mitb, beat Jeff Hardy out the company, destroy the stable Vince deemed the future in the New Breed, and lead SES
> 
> 
> And Heyman had no creative control after December of 06. By all means George, Vince sure fucked him over


You're right. People are going to shit on your opinion because it goes against the popular consensus, but hey what can you do?

They really took his documentary down from netflix :lmao:lmao This company is so fucking petty.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Question: Is CM Punk a HOF?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

combolock said:


> Question: Is CM Punk a HOF?


LOL


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

- PWInsider reports that WWE sources indicate CM Punk quitting WWE had nothing to do with Batista personally and it wasn't Batista that caused the decision. It was more a collection of issues including being burnt out, injuries, a difference in what WWE saw as a big push for Punk and what he felt was one, specifically facing Triple H at WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


What's really delusional is to believe HHH had any plans to look bad against Punk. When he had a chance to make Punk look like a megastar in 2011 he really couldn't give a shit, why would he now when Punk doesn't have any of that momentum?

It seems like, since '11, punk has sat back and given this company a chance, to see what they would do with the smorgasboard of storylines and change that he offered then. I think he's finally realized that they couldn't give two shits about being a good WRESTLING company anymore.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

they took Punk out of the game on xbox with the new update

thats some crazy technology !


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

This is bullshit.

If Punk has left the WWE for good, he would deserved at leat a decent farewell. But this is CM Punk and he does things on his way and how only he can.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

MizisWWE said:


> Punks first 3-4 years saw him win the ecw title, win tag titles, win the IC title, become world champ, win mitb, beat Jeff Hardy out the company, destroy the stable Vince deemed the future in the New Breed, and lead SES
> 
> 
> And Heyman had no creative control after December of 06. By all means George, Vince sure fucked him over


Exactly. He ended Jeff Hardy's WWE career at Hardy's most popular time. That alone was huge.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

He's a bitch.

















Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wagg said:


> - PWInsider reports that WWE sources indicate CM Punk quitting WWE had nothing to do with Batista personally and it wasn't Batista that caused the decision. It was more a collection of issues including being burnt out, injuries, a difference in what WWE saw as a big push for Punk and what he felt was one, specifically facing Triple H at WrestleMania XXX.


There ya go.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> The CM Punk "Best in the World" documentary has been pulled from Netflix streaming.





Fizban said:


> wow


This is ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


How do you know the plan wasn't for HHH to go over Punk again at WM? I could easily see HHH doing that


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Exactly. He ended Jeff Hardy's WWE career at Hardy's most popular time. That alone was huge.


Jeff Hardy ended Jeff Hardy's WWE career at it's apex. Not CM Punk, but, I guess he was a bit of a beneficiary considering how it went down on tv.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

combolock said:


> Question: Is CM Punk a HOF?


No he is not on the same level as drew carey or donald trump


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

> I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


and what makes you think HHH will lose in the grandest stage of them all when it has been proven he doesn't give 2 shits about punk, when it has been proven he ruined his momentum destroying the summer of punk?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kemil22 said:


> Of course he will be back there is nowhere else for him to go
> 
> He will come crawling back with his tail between his legs when the money drys up


I never understand why the assumption is big earners always spend big. Before he even became a main eventer he had money spare to buy Johnny Nitro a house; Punk is easily set for life if he wants to be.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


I don't think many people were looking forward to HHH/Punk honestly... I mean, there has been little build, especially since Bryan has had more run ins with HHH lately than Punk and he makes more sense in that spot if he isn't going for a title. As the Royal Rumble was setting up before Batista, it seemed custom built for Punk to be the one to get the shot while the AUthority screwing DB and getting the HHH/Bryan match. In fact, I think if that happened fans would be ecstatic since it would have a logical build and pay off for both Punk and Bryan and lead to the inevitable Punk heel turn and an awesome Punk/Bryan feud that could lead into SS or be slow burned into Wrestlemania next year if they really wanted to put a corporate tag on Punk and let him just play the perfect heel to Bryan's perfect face. 

Instead, we were going to get Orton/Batista (yawn), Sheamus/Bryan (what in the fuck...), Taker/Lesnar possibly (decent admittedly), and Punk/HHH (a shrug to most... not that it couldn't be good, but it just wasn't being built right) as the margque events. That was a disaster in the making pure and simple... nothing about that card screamed must buy. And if the Rumble really did explode those plans... it probably put it all to the point where no one really has a clue what is going to happen now and no promises for any kind of marque match could be made apparently.. as someone that is already frustrated, that would be the "you know what... fuck this shit" point.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Reminds me so much of when Austin walked out, I wouldnt be surprised if hge did it because of creative direction (just a guess). 

WWE is becoming the Triple H fan club lately, Randy Orton "face" of the company, Batista winning the Royal Rumble, NAO winning the tag titles, hell I cant wait for Kevin Nash and Scott Hall to return and X-Pac win the IC title from Big E. Hell lets have Shawn Michaels be the Wrestle Mania host this year too lol (*Of course I am joking people )*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> I think it's funny how all of Punk's fans have been going gorilla dick over Punk's loss to HHH and now when Punk has a change to rectify that he really couldn't give a shit. Too funny.


It really wasn't the loss that mattered in that feud. It was the execution of the feud itself. It's not like Trips beat Punk clean or anything. It took 3 pedigrees and a jacknife for him to go down. I never saw a problem with him losing the match. The problem lies in bringing Nash in for the feud without them being aware that he could even wrestle under the medication was on. Then Triple H threw himself into the already jumbled feud and it went completely off track. 

There were so many things they could have done coming off of Punk's return and they chose a pretty poor way of going about it, imo.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

samizayn said:


> I never understand why the assumption is big earners always spend big. Before he even became a main eventer he had money spare to buy Johnny Nitro a house; Punk is easily set for life if he wants to be.


Good so there is no need for him to come back I can rest assured

Good riddance


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fizban said:


> wow


WOW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wait, did they pull the fucking doc from netflix today? I was looking for it about 20 minutes ago and figured it had just expired a while ago. Jesus.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wagg said:


> - PWInsider reports that WWE sources indicate CM Punk quitting WWE had nothing to do with Batista personally and it wasn't Batista that caused the decision. It was more a collection of issues including being burnt out, injuries, a difference in what WWE saw as a big push for Punk and what he felt was one, specifically facing Triple H at WrestleMania XXX.


I'd bet hard currency Bryan got his match with HHH (which Punk didn't even really want) and that was the final straw.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

We commin' for you said:


> Jeff Hardy ended Jeff Hardy's WWE career at it's apex. Not CM Punk, but, I guess he was a bit of a beneficiary considering how it went down on tv.


Jeff went out his way to make. Punk which ruffled his jimmies when Punk decided to shoot on him. Jeff signed an extension just to let punk go over and beat him out the company, yet as he said Punk never once thanked him or was cordial. They had heat after that for Punks attitude


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall backstage right now. I need all DEM DEETS.



Brye said:


> Wait, did they pull the fucking doc from netflix today? I was looking for it about 20 minutes ago and figured it had just expired a while ago. Jesus.


Nah, I was taking a look at it a few days ago to watch Foley's and Austin's docs and it already wasn't there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fizban said:


> wow


Wasn't that pulled weeks ago?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jotunheim said:


> and what makes you think HHH will lose in the grandest stage of them all when it has been proven he doesn't give 2 shits about punk, when it has been proven he ruined his momentum destroying the summer of punk?


I don't. In fact I've always said HHH is winning at Mania no matter the opponent. It's Punk fans that red rep me for that and say I'm just a hater for daring to think the ego will be fed.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

CM Punk merch is still full price. unk3


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> I'd bet hard currency Bryan got his match with HHH (which Punk didn't even really want) and that was the final straw.


Or that Bryan vs HHH replaced Punk vs HHH because Punk left? Because Bryan was in talks to join the Orton/Batista match during WM.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> LOL


Hop off Punk's nutsack. Easy HOFer. Summer of Punk was a definite stand-out period in the PG Era. Guys like Bryan and Punk started to be given more opportunities, as some say, as a result of it. 

Besides, Punk has had many absolutely fantastic matches. Mathces versus Taker, Lesnar, Bryan, Hardy, Cena. WWE Champion for 434 days. Just go.

I am assuming you mean he isn't.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

samizayn said:


> I never understand why the assumption is big earners always spend big. *Before he even became a main eventer he had money spare to buy Johnny Nitro a house*; Punk is easily set for life if he wants to be.


Think you mean Joey Mercury.

When i saw Joey mention that on the Punk DVD i was almost speechless. Guy might be rude to fans sometimes and might get trashed on here for being a douche but he did something i doubt many of us would do. Earned my respect for what he did for Joey Mercury.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena ‏@JohnCena 2h 
Interesting time 4 @WWEUniverse on both sides of curtain. Strap in, hold on, 1 helluva ride is coming! #wrestlemania30


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> LOL


Shocking.

In reality, if the bridges are burned forever, then obviously no. If they're not, he's in for sure, don't even think that's debatable. With some of the people in the HOF, how could he not be? (for all you ratings moguls, I don't think there's a nielson to buyrate ratio that puts you in)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MizisWWE said:


> Punks first 3-4 years saw him win the ecw title, win tag titles, win the IC title, become world champ, win mitb, beat Jeff Hardy out the company, destroy the stable Vince deemed the future in the New Breed, and lead SES
> 
> 
> And Heyman had no creative control after December of 06. By all means George, Vince sure fucked him over


WE all know the ECW, Tag titles and IC titles are worthless, so those don't even count. Hell the WHC was always pretty worthless as well, it was always opening PPVs, yeah show how much they cared about that title.

Punk got himself over by showing Vince how great he was, and Vince was forced to take notice. Vince wanted to release him a few times but didnt.

And Punk had to twist Vinces arm to let him do the SES angle, and of course when its got super hot, Vince basically disbande the angle.

Vince was constantly pulling the rug out from under Punk when Punk always got momentum especially in the early years of the WWE.

Punk was on the C show the ECW brand for TWO YEARS before going to RAW. yeah like he wasn't held back when he first came into the WWE. please.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Hop off Punk's nutsack. Easy HOFer. Summer of Punk was a definite stand-out period in the PG Era. Guys like Bryan and Punk started to be given more opportunities, as some say, as a result of it.
> 
> Besides, Punk has had many absolutely fantastic matches. Mathces versus Taker, Lesnar, Bryan, Hardy, Cena. WWE Champion for 434 days. Just go.
> 
> I am assuming you mean he isn't.


He is a HOFer. But he will never go in if what happened is indeed the case and he just walked out on them.

I don't think you Punk fans understand how Vince McMahon operates. He was the guy who didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood and come back when it happens (It never did).


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Or that Bryan vs HHH replaced Punk vs HHH because Punk left? Because Bryan was in talks to join the Orton/Batista match during WM.


So what do you think was the final straw for Punk in that case?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> He is a HOFer. But he will never go in if what happened is indeed the case and he just walked out on them.
> 
> I don't think you Punk fans understand how Vince McMahon operates. He was the guy who didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood and come back when it happens (It never did).


To be fair though, we're seeing guys that burned their bridges with him years ago on good terms now.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I really hope WWE is trying to get him back, but I feel like theyre not going to offer him the place on the card that he wants.

Reports indicate he didnt even want the match vs. HHH? That makes me wonder if even the Cena match would be enough for him.

I think the only thing that gets him back is a spot in the title match. Orton vs. Batista vs. Punk would be petty cool. But I seriously doubt they give him that, especially after he walked out on them


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS:

WWE has apparently broken up AJ Lee and CM Punk, and destroyed any mementos or evidence of their relationship that was accumulated during their time together.

PWTorch was able to get in contact with AJ through social media, and when pressed for answers about the situation answered with "Who's CM Punk?" and was also proud to announce her new engagement to Dave Batista, who's recently come back to WWE programming to take CM Punk's place in the main event of WrestleMania, and apparently in the bedroom too.

The wedding will take place in July live on Raw, at a newly secured location that we were told will be the United Center in Chicago. The ceremony will end with both AJ and Batista ripping up CM Punk's current contract live on air, and will be preceded by the WWE's announcement of it's new line of WWE ice cream bars.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

CM Punk documentary no longer on Netflix, been off it for a few weeks though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

samizayn said:


> I never understand why the assumption is big earners always spend big. Before he even became a main eventer he had money spare to buy Johnny Nitro a house; Punk is easily set for life if he wants to be.


Yea, I'm sure Punk made sure to start saving his coins. I don't think this was a spur of the moment decision from him. I have a feeling that he's had thoughts about leaving since late 2010 when his contract was winding down.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> He is a HOFer. But he will never go in if what happened is indeed the case and he just walked out on them.
> 
> I don't think you Punk fans understand how Vince McMahon operates. He was the guy who didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood and come back when it happens (It never did).


He'll get in eventually. He isn't the 1st big name to walk out on the company.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've been at work all night but I'm now hearing that CM Punk leaving has been reported by the mainstream media in the UK, incredible. Surely this must be a work and WWE have struck some sort of deal with a few organisations to be featured every now and then for publicity.*


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> To be fair though, we're seeing guys that burned their bridges with him years ago on good terms now.


Yeah but those guys burnt bridges with Vince not HHH. Punk just burnt the bridge with BOTH HHH and Vince...especially if the part about not wanting to work with HHH is true. You know Hunter's gonna hold on to that one 4 life.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> ...And Punk had to twist Vinces arm to let him do the SES angle...


 To be fair, listening to Punk talk about that doesn't sound like he had to twist Vince's arm at all. On his DVD Punk said he walked in to Vince's office, handed over several weeks worth of TV involving the SES, said that's what he was doing and Vince just said okay there and then.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> He'll get in eventually. He isn't the 1st big name to walk out on the company.


CM Punk is more along the lines of Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude than he is Stone Cold Steve Austin. 

And we all know how he treats those two to this day. As in they are blacklisted.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He is a HOFer. But he will never go in if what happened is indeed the case and he just walked out on them.
> 
> I don't think you Punk fans understand how Vince McMahon operates. He was the guy who didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood and come back when it happens (It never did).


I misunderstood what you said, then. I thought you were insinuating he isn't good enough to be in the HOF. Jumped to a conclusion because you have Rock avy/sig, and lots of Rock marks hate Punk's guts.



Brye said:


> To be fair though, we're seeing guys that burned their bridges with him years ago on good terms now.


This is basically still the case, anyway. We still don't know if Punk and Vince will settle their differences, anyway, perhaps Punk may even re-sign. I honestly don't see Vince not inducting him one way or another. They will probably eventually settle their differences.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im a huge punk mark but im not blind, the guy is not a draw, he was huge back in 2011 because he opened his mouth but thats it, he was given everything and he failed. Now hes back to reality.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Interestingly enough, Lorenzo Fertitta Chairman/CEO of the UFC has JUST followed CM Punk on Twitter!


:vince6


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

> The CM Punk "Best in the World" documentary has been pulled from Netflix streaming.







:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are people acting like he's done for good? He'll be back. It will probably be a while though. He's not going to another company. He'll just sit on his ass, do some MMA training and read comic books.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah but those guys burnt bridges with Vince not HHH. Punk just burnt the bridge with BOTH HHH and Vince...especially if the part about not wanting to work with HHH is true. You know Hunter's gonna hold on to that one 4 life.


That's true. I'm curious how Trips will run things when Vince officially steps down.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> CM Punk is more along the lines of Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude than he is Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> And we all know how he treats those two to this day. As in they are blacklisted.


Jeff Jarrett and Rick Rude?I know he isn't Austin level but i think he is easily above Dbl J and Dbl R.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

This sucks. I really liked Punk, but I understand why he left.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *I've been at work all night but I'm now hearing that CM Punk leaving has been reported by the mainstream media in the UK, incredible. Surely this must be a work and WWE have struck some sort of deal with a few organisations to be featured every now and then for publicity.*


Not really likely at all tbh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> He is a HOFer. But he will never go in if what happened is indeed the case and he just walked out on them.
> 
> I don't think you Punk fans understand how Vince McMahon operates. He was the guy who didn't offer the Rock a contract and told him to fail in hollywood and come back when it happens (It never did).


Vince will allow someone who burned their bridges to come back as long as they can make him some money. Punk makes Vince money. Punk will make Vince money if he decides to come back. Rock's contract situation was more of them not wanting to offer him a lot of money(when he more than deserved it) and "forgetting" to offer a contract. I'm guessing they "forgot" to avoid Rock turning down whatever deal they were gonna offer them. Also, Vince was the one who ran back to Rock by first inducting his family in the HOF as a way to get in good graces with him. If Vince needs Punk, he will bend over to give Punk what he wants.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

The 3 grand i have shelled out all in for mania is looking even worse value by the day :bosh4


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

For those that missed it, the deleted tweet from AJ Lee earlier on today:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah but those guys burnt bridges with Vince not HHH. Punk just burnt the bridge with BOTH HHH and Vince...especially if the part about not wanting to work with HHH is true. You know Hunter's gonna hold on to that one 4 life.


That's an ignorant statement. You don't know how long Triple H holds on to his grudges for. If Vince can easily forgive people, Triple H can. If it's best for business, Triple H will do it.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

April Jeanette (AJ) Mendez is going to become April Jeanette Batista now. You KNOW he's going to swoop in with CM Punk gone.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope he takes a 1 year hiatus, makes a surprise return at Royal Rumble 2015 and wins to go on headline Wrestlemania. That would be whats best for business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> To be fair, listening to Punk talk about that doesn't sound like he had to twist Vince's arm at all. On his DVD Punk said he walked in to Vince's office, handed over several weeks worth of TV involving the SES, said that's what he was doing and Vince just said okay there and then.


What I mean was he had to twist Vince's arm to give him something meaningful to do since Vince had nothing for him.

So Punk wrote all the SES stuff and said here is what I am doing, and Vince gave in and said fine.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> For those that missed it, the deleted tweet from AJ Lee earlier on today:


You sure this isn't shopped?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Im a huge punk mark but im not blind, the guy is not a draw, he was huge back in 2011 because he opened his mouth but thats it, he was given everything and he failed. Now hes back to reality.


Please, find a new gimmick, you are beyond stale with the same comment about every wrestler fpalm

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ies-post26029041.html?highlight=#post26029041


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> That's an ignorant statement. You don't know how long Triple H holds on to his grudges for. If Vince can easily forgive people, Triple H can. *If it's best for business, Triple H will do it.*



:lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Brye said:


> You sure this isn't shopped?


could be


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> Please, find a new gimmick, you are beyond stale with the same comment about every wrestler fpalm
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ies-post26029041.html?highlight=#post26029041


#CAUGHT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah but those guys burnt bridges with Vince not HHH. Punk just burnt the bridge with BOTH HHH and Vince...especially if the part about not wanting to work with HHH is true. You know Hunter's gonna hold on to that one 4 life.


Do you remember how much shit the NAO talked about HHH and Vince for YEARS and they are back and are now tag team champions.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Wagg said:


> - PWInsider reports that WWE sources indicate CM Punk quitting WWE had nothing to do with Batista personally and it wasn't Batista that caused the decision. It was more a collection of issues including being burnt out, injuries, a difference in what WWE saw as a big push for Punk and what he felt was one, specifically facing Triple H at WrestleMania XXX.


The guy needs to realize that even though he is one of the premiere talents on the roster right now, he ain't always going to be feuding with marquee names. He just came off a high profile feud with The Shield, and we can only assume that even if he wasn't getting HHH at Mania he'd still be in a high card match. But to quit the company because you either A: didn't win the Rumble or B: weren't in the plans to main even WM is just beyond childish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Why are people bashing him? He,s said for a long time he wants to retire. 6 days a week on the road with a 2 month break as the longest and only break would kill anybody. I just wish he had gone out in a better way and hopefully he comes back sometime. He,s still Young so even if he came back after 3 years he would be what 37?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> could be


Seems like those shopped tweets have been popular recently (the Jeff Hardy one). And that doesn't seem like something AJ would tweet at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brye said:


> You sure this isn't shopped?


It is.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The love the irony that bringing back Batista was going to be best for business when it has turned out to be for the worst! 

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you remember how much shit the NAO talked about HHH and Vince for YEARS and they are back and are now tag team champions.


if i could i would rep you again :draper2 

VKM shat all over HHH, HBK and Vince for a while and look at them now lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Crazy how I planned to take a break from WWE sometime this year and now that CM Punk is gone from WWE, it seems like the perfect time to do it. CM Punk is still one of my favorites and hope to see him in a ring down the line. I am just not that interested in WWE much anymore and CM Punk leaving is a huge blow to my enjoyment of current WWE. Batista vs Orton just doesn't grab my interest right now. WWE will probably be a different place by the time if at all CM Punk returns because I can't see him returning to do the same shit that led to him quitting. He seems frustrated with the WWEs current direction and not just burned out. I would still like to see Daniel Bryan and CM Punk headline Wrestlemania one day. They both deserve it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a roller coaster of a week to be a wrestling fan. First Batista, now this. Might be time for a break.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> For those that missed it, the deleted tweet from AJ Lee earlier on today:


Next up: CM Punk dumping AJ for her grammar.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you remember how much shit the NAO talked about HHH and Vince for YEARS and they are back and are now tag team champions.


True but you best believe those guys ate a ton of shit behind the scenes. Punk won't be willing to do that IMO.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Your_Solution said:


> I think the only thing that gets him back is a spot in the title match. Orton vs. Batista vs. Punk would be petty cool. But I seriously doubt they give him that, especially after he walked out on them


That's exactly what will happen watch. I'm calling it now


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone is always pulled back into the fold. They will need names to headline their hall of fame, think ten years down the line, what names will you have left. Yeah, I think CM Punk will get in... eventually.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Royal Rumble was just the beginning........these things are gonna continue to happen. Wrestlers will continue to stand up for themselves, fans will continue to rebel against the company(look at WWE Facebook page. OMG) Its only a matter of time until Vince/HHH will have no choice but to give in and change the product.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a work.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

CM Punk will be back before Wrestlemania. Vince will throw money at him. 
Those who think Punk is the messiah and won't take the money are deluded.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

That AJ tweet isn't real.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> Seems like those shopped tweets have been popular recently (the Jeff Hardy one). And that doesn't seem like something AJ would tweet at all.


Especially since that would be her first acknowledgment of the relationship on the account.. and using Phil instead of Punk... that just screams smark shop.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 2m

So what's the word on @CMPunk?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> That's exactly what will happen watch. I'm calling it now


Will that appease Punk though? I'm almost positive Batista's contract calls for him to win the title at Mania (it's the only justifiable reason I can come up with for why Vince won't change that stupid Orton/Batista match). Will Punk be lured back to job out to Batista...whether he takes the pin or Orton does.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Brye said:


> You sure this isn't shopped?


It is fake. It's missing the verified check mark next to AJ's name. There is a site that can do fake tweets like that, in fact some guy here puts them in his sig all the time.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> That AJ tweet isn't real.


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Surprised he didn't just wait till his WM payday, but whatever, I wish him luck in his future. And as for people saying that his doc was pulled from Netflix today, I was looking for it last week and it wasn't there.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh shittt, no fucking way. I go to university and have a long shitty day and come home to read this?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything that's been happening recently obviously points to a new ERA coming...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol, has this been addressed yet?

https://twitter.com/WWEShop/status/428569698356457472


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Brye said:


> lol, has this been addressed yet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEShop/status/428569698356457472


LOOOOOOL dat timing


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Someone forgot to tell the shop department lol.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Will that appease Punk though? I'm almost positive Batista's contract calls for him to win the title at Mania (it's the only justifiable reason I can come up with for why Vince won't change that stupid Orton/Batista match). Will Punk be lured back to job out to Batista...whether he takes the pin or Orton does.


All the rumors I've ever heard was that Punk just wants to Main Event a WM at least once in his career. Doing the job I don't think would've mattered.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

would like to make this point, as a guy who isn't even that big of a fan of Punk. Whenever you use popularity figures to 'prove' that he isn't a big draw when he's the headline etc you're not taking into account the most important fact. When someone like the Rock headlines, Cena and Punk are there. When the Rock doesn't headline, Punk and Cena are still there. It's not necessarily b/c Punk is there is why it's a draw but more the absence of other top stars.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Brye said:


> lol, has this been addressed yet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEShop/status/428569698356457472


Maybe they are trying to milk the last few dollars before Punk officialy leaves WWE?

...Or it might be a work :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

For those saying Punk may be lured back in with a main event/title match, that definitely won't be happening. Besides, Bryan needs it WAY more than Punk now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Breaking news*: This dirt sheet is reporting that dirt sheet's report is false!

- Vic


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What a fucking week and it's only Wednesday.

2 ways to look at it:

Punk realised he exhausted all his top level programs, realised that there was nowhere for him to go but down, realised that Bryan is the guy to bring the change he so desperately wanted to be the bearer of, realised that he has been surpassed by said Bryan, realised that WWE isn't going to give him what he thinks he's entitled to and thus decided to make a martyr of himself at one of the most significant times in WWE's history with the Network launch and also right in the middle of Bryan's hot streak to put attention on himself, rather than stick around and watch the new crop of guys pass him by. 

Or..........

IT'S A WORK 8*D

We don't know the full story and might not ever know the full story but until more details start to filter out, I won't pass judgement on him. I'm not a fan so I can't say I'll miss him but I can understand the frustration he must be feeling. At the same time however, I believe he has a ridiculously over-inflated opinion of himself and a sense of entitlement that has probably led to this whole situation. When you have a 434 day title reign and work with 3 of the biggest stars WWE has to offer, what the fuck else can you expect but to plateau? He basically stopped giving a shit after Summerslam. The mark of a true great is when they deal with feuds involving the likes of Curtis Axel and Ryback and turn them into something watchable or even enjoyable. Every top guy moves down the card after a lengthy top run to make some room for other to move up for a while. If this is all about the fact that after working Rock/Taker/Lesnar that Punk had to share the wealth and work with guys below him on the totem pole then he's a bitch plain and simple. If it's because he didn't get the title match but instead got to work with another part timer for the 4th big PPV in a row then he's a bitch. 

I do believe it's more than just 1 thing that prompted this and really, if his heart isn't in it then the best thing to do is walk away. Walk away after fulfilling your contract of course. I can't imagine how the Punk fans who paid money to fly to Mania feel right now knowing that he's basically gave them a massive FU and especially the people who paid top money to meet him at the Axxess signings. All this on top of the fact that his contract is actually up in 3 months and in his home town no less. 

Like I said, I'll wait to fully pass judgement on the situation but right now my gut tells me what it's always told me about this guy; that his inflated sense of entitlement is the reason for his piss poor attitude and that he's acting like a spoiled manchild as usual.

Then again........... WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK DA PUNK SPRING #93848297 IS UPON US 

unk unk unk unk unk unk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I just looked at the Batista article on the WWE FB page, wow its mostly about punk LOL

The WWE is really screwed with WM This year


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

AJ is too smart to use grammar like that. Punk would have no business with her either. It must be shopped since it's too convenient that the tweet was 'deleted'. Either way though Punk is gone and will be for awhile. The man has worked his ass off for a decade and deserves a bit of time off to heal & do whatever he wants for awhile. I'm pretty sure he'll be back, hopefully with a monster heel push.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brye said:


> lol, has this been addressed yet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEShop/status/428569698356457472


:hmm: the one time i wanna joke about all this being a work and i'm starting to think it could be one big work. I doubt it is though unless they don't care about his house show appearances because they want him to rest up and be ready for mania :hmm:

Now i can't wait for Raw :mark:


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tomorrow is garbage day, looks like Phil quit just in time.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn nearly 80 pages, nice.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Admin/Mod should make a public poll asking if we believe this is real/fake just to see how the results would turn out


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Tomorrow is garbage day, looks like Punk quit just in time.


Made a new account just to deliver that joke heh? :love2


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

If his music hits next week on raw This is all:bs:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm kinda not surprised, but this is pretty big. He's been complaining for a while, so time off is good for him.

Who's gonna take his place in WWE til he comes back (if he ever does) is the important question.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

If this is all a work is must be the goat work in wrestling history along with the montreal screwjob.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> For those that missed it, the deleted tweet from AJ Lee earlier on today:


Shopped.

Plus, AJ's grammar isn't shit... 'an work'


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> True but you best believe those guys ate a ton of shit behind the scenes. Punk won't be willing to do that IMO.


I think the most they had to do was probably kiss some ass and it's not like they were forced to lose in embarrassing ways or get their ass kicked except for when Brock destroyed them. I don't see Punk willing to kiss ass to get a better push but I think he'd negotiate some perks that he wants. Unless he's getting some perks, I don't see Punk coming back.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SerapisLiber said:


> All the rumors I've ever heard was that Punk just wants to Main Event a WM at least once in his career. Doing the job I don't think would've mattered.


You're high off your ass if you think Orton/Batista is ending Mania 30. The chants that match are gonna get before were bad...but now. Man.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Do you think CM Punk leaving the WWE is a work?*

I could mention the Helwani interview from a few days ago and how Punk seemed like the polar opposite of someone ready to snap and quit, or I could mention the fact that the WWE actually unfollowed him on twitter, making this whole thing lose some legitimacy, or I could even bring up the month-old F4Online report people seem to have forgotten about (and can be found here), that detailed the WWE's potential plans for another "Summer of Punk", having him once again walk out of the company as his contract is about to expire, but instead of doing all that, I'm just going to leave this quote here, with an accompanying question:

*Jim Cornette on CM Punk's Pipebomb in 2011: "He went out there and he said a lot of things that a lot of fans knew to be true. Jerry Jarrett, who was a master booker, always said 'tell the fans the truth as much as you can, for as long as you can because then when you work them, they'll think well A was the truth, B was the truth and C was the truth, then maybe D is the truth too.' Don't give them a bunch of bullshit from day one. Tell them the truth from day one and then when you wanna work them, then you can slide that little white one in there. That little white lie. And they'll believe it because you haven't bullshitted them so far.*

_Do you believe this "breaking" story of CM Punk walking out on the WWE, which seems to be bringing the WWE a whole lot of sudden attention, is a work, or reality?_


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys know wrestling is fake right??...is an work.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If it were a work, WWE would have plastered over everything just to get people talking about it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Admin/Mod should make a public poll asking if we believe this is real/fake just to see how the results would turn out


I made one earlier but it got closed. At that point about 60 people thought this was legit and 11 thought it was a work.

Since then I am sure the numbers would be different.

Not to mention his haters voting it being legit because they hope he leaves and couldn't stand it if it was a work.

There is a poll up now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Will that appease Punk though? I'm almost positive Batista's contract calls for him to win the title at Mania (it's the only justifiable reason I can come up with for why Vince won't change that stupid Orton/Batista match). Will Punk be lured back to job out to Batista...whether he takes the pin or Orton does.


IMO I think punk doesn't care if he wins or loses as long as he is in a top wm match which he will be in. Batista yes it's in his contract according to sources that he has a wm title win but contracts can always be renegotiated. Batista is the kinda of guy I feel u pay him enough he won't care what u ask him to do. I see no problem Batista losing to punk and Batista doesn't have to take the fall orton can


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Expecting AJ to lose to title to Aksana on monday because Phil walked.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: More On CM Punk leaving WWE, when it happened and Wm plans*



Alo0oy said:


> Before Batista signed his contract, the rumored WM main event was Orton vs Punk, but they scratched that in favor of Batista vs Orton, Punk got a feud with HHH so it wasn't that bad, but after the reaction Batista & the WWE got due to the ending of the RR, they HAD to do some damage control, so they put Bryan in Punk's spot.
> 
> Punk was shafted twice, Bryan I understand because he deserves it TBH, but Batista can go to hell, I can't wait to see him gassed five minutes into the main event of the 30th fucking anniversary of WM.


Its true about him getting gassed 5 minutes in but then again, look who is he working with. Randy "rest hold" Orton. The match will be 90% rest holds

Its going to be a disaster


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know the reason for him leaving whether it be being burnt out, being tired of creative, or being unmotivated, but whatever the reason, hopefully he'll get it together and come back since he's my number 1 favorite wrestler in the business. If he doesn't, it was a nice 8 years. I got to see him become one of the longest reigning WWE Champions ever with 434 days and he's had great moments and matches. It was a good run.

If this is truly a work, I'm hyped for the Winter/Spring/Summer of Punk :mark:


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

How can a companies stock be at an all-time high with all the shit that is going on? It is still going up.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

someone listened to me O__O <3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Why would this be a work if the only sources that have reported on this are dirtsheets? I am sure wwe.com would probably have something on it, if it was a work.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

combolock said:


> How can a companies stock be at an all-time high with all the shit that is going on? It is still going up.


:cena2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Buckley said:


> If it were a work, WWE would have plastered over everything just to get people talking about it.


Annnnnnd I accidentally voted it's a work. Crap.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

damn this is gonna hit 200 pages next 5 mins.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Definitely not a work, I've even read somewhere the plan is for Triple H to face Bryan now at Mania.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Why would this be a work if the only sources that have reported on this are dirtsheets? *I am sure wwe.com would probably have something on it, if it was a work*.


Finally someone says this :lol


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Why would this be a work if the only sources that have reported on this are dirtsheets? I am sure wwe.com would probably have something on it, if it was a work.


Well they probably see how big this can be and they understand by posting on WWe.com they basicly flat out say its a work.
This way its a real mystery


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh this Road To Wrestlemania is getting better and better


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

So.. How will the WWE address that CM Punk left to the casual fans?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mae Young passed away earlier this month

It's a work 

Sign-IWC :skip


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

This doesn't seem like a work, although isn't there consequences for not doing your job after signing a contract? Unless WWE granted him his release which I could imagine will be expensive.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Love him or hate him CM Punk causes controversy, gets people talking and sparks massive debates almost marks and haters. This is why he is such a valuable commodity.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Shopped.
> 
> Plus, AJ's grammar isn't shit... 'an work'


 Plus, and the clearer giveaway, it well exceeds 140 characters.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

well add the cm punk chant to the post wm raw experience


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The official WWE twitter account just unfollow Punk...so its real.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> The official WWE twitter account just unfollow Punk...so its real.


Say it ain't so!


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

This becomes too deep to be a work.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Say it ain't so!


I will not go


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> So.. How will the WWE address that CM Punk left to the casual fans?


They won't, they'll just try and erase him from existence.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like my thread got merged into this one, and the accompanying poll attatched. That's probably the fastest I've ever seen a forum poll get this many votes. Since my post got buried earlier in the thread I think, here it is again (and for the record, I think it is completely a work):

*Do you think CM Punk leaving the WWE is a work?*

I could mention the Helwani interview from a few days ago and how Punk seemed like the polar opposite of someone ready to snap and quit, or I could mention the fact that the WWE actually unfollowed him on twitter, making this whole thing lose some legitimacy, or I could even bring up the month-old F4Online report people seem to have forgotten about (and can be found here), that detailed the WWE's potential plans for another "Summer of Punk", having him once again walk out of the company as his contract is about to expire, but instead of doing all that, I'm just going to leave this quote here, with an accompanying question:

*Jim Cornette on CM Punk's Pipebomb in 2011: "He went out there and he said a lot of things that a lot of fans knew to be true. Jerry Jarrett, who was a master booker, always said 'tell the fans the truth as much as you can, for as long as you can because then when you work them, they'll think well A was the truth, B was the truth and C was the truth, then maybe D is the truth too.' Don't give them a bunch of bullshit from day one. Tell them the truth from day one and then when you wanna work them, then you can slide that little white one in there. That little white lie. And they'll believe it because you haven't bullshitted them so far.*

_Do you believe this "breaking" story of CM Punk walking out on the WWE, which seems to be bringing the WWE a whole lot of sudden attention, is a work, or reality?_


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

etched Chaos said:


> They won't, they'll just try and erase him from existence.


lol good luck with that.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Plus, and the clearer giveaway, it well exceeds 140 characters.


"an work" 

haha talk about a fail. to do something that dorky like make a fake tweet AND to have poor grammar. Epic failure.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I highly doubt WWE had Punk "walk out" on them just so some unknowing insider would report that it is a work, and the dirtsheets only smarks like us read would know of it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

etched Chaos said:


> They won't, they'll just try and erase him from existence.


Or they'll drag his name through the mud like with Austin

I bet on the latter because this company tends to be really petty. :trips2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> So.. How will the WWE address that CM Punk left to the casual fans?


If he might come back...an injury at RR. If he's done...the Austin route with "Punk took his ball and went home" complete with all his peers telling the camera how disappointed they are in him. Complete burial.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh it's real, IT'S DAMN REAL :usangle


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014

TNA capitalising on this.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

combolock said:


> How can a companies stock be at an all-time high with all the shit that is going on? It is still going up.


The stock has risen from ~$12.50(November '13) to ~$22.00(Last weekend).

Stock's at $21.43 now; Marketopen was at ~$21.90. Steady decline so far today, excluding a small bump at 'round 4pm.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I will give them props if this is all a work.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> Looks like my thread got merged into this one, and the accompanying poll attatched. That's probably the fastest I've ever seen a forum poll get this many votes. Since my post got buried earlier in the thread I think, here it is again (and for the record, I think it is completely a work):
> 
> *Do you think CM Punk leaving the WWE is a work?*
> 
> ...


What this guy said all day. 

Quoted so more people might read it.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

watch TNA have a 5 minute promo inviting Punk on Thursday night. They already tweeted a video in desperation of his greatest matches in TNA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Doesn't really makes sense for it to be a work with the storyline he was in. Punk just hit his period... he'll be okay in a few days once he stops bleeding.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how will wwe deal with punk leaving? the same way they dealt with bryan not being in the rumble, trips and stephanie will walk out to start raw monday night and flamebait everyone


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I knew when I heard about this their would be ppl that will judge him and call him unprofessional and shit but you know what? Fuck all that I respect Punk for taking a stand against WWE and not being a pussy. For one it's easy for you all to judge him from a distance without understand what he is really going thro. I know it must be hard for him when he has worked his ass off the past few years putting on amazing matches and getting wrestling the most buzzed and talked about it's been since the Attitude Era and yet WWE treats him like a second rate star.
> 
> I can't imagine what Punk has been thro dealing with the WWE fuckery non stop the past 3 years. I don't blame him one bit and respect him even more now. WWE is different than your typical 9 to 5 job and I am sure he made sure he was financially set before he made this decision. To me this shows that unlike Cena and most of the stars in WWE today Punk has a real passion for his work.
> 
> I just hope that he takes it easy and gets some much needed rest mentally and physically.


This sums it up.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Looks like my thread got merged into this one, and the accompanying poll attatched. That's probably the fastest I've ever seen a forum poll get this many votes. Since my post got buried earlier in the thread I think, here it is again (and for the record, I think it is completely a work):
> 
> *Do you think CM Punk leaving the WWE is a work?*
> 
> ...



WWE.com would be all over this if it was a work. WWE are not subtle, they've hired Soap Opera writers, who are ham-fisted and ridiculously dramatic, if this was a work they'd go OTT with it. The fact the commentary team did not even mention Punk on Raw was a clear sign something was wrong, they'd have mentioned his not turning up if it was a work, they did not.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the HoF debate that some are having. Really? no doubt. Koko B Ware is in the fucking thing for christ sake. It shouldn't even be in doubt. And good lord, you'd think this place was half full of WWE board members as much as ratings talks are thrown around. Why anyone besides WWE would care I'll never know.

And a huge Punk fan here. One of 3 reasons I still watch along with Bryan and Ziggler. Sucks if he is really gone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.


NOT AFUCKINGAIN:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.


LMAO, if work. The whole wrestling world is talking about this.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

I am glad Punk will NEVER main event Wrestlemania, the one thing he wants to do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.


Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 5m
I know that @CMPunk has been frustrated for quite some time. To his great credit, he never let that prevent him from giving less than 100%


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Doesn't really makes sense for it to be a work with the storyline he was in. Punk just hit his period... he'll be okay in a few days once he stops bleeding.*


Perfect description, really.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

even if he did left doesn't he still have a contract? Or did he somehow get out of the contract?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Very unprofessional, i always liked punks work, but hes a crybaby.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking TNA :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

combolock said:


> watch TNA have a 5 minute promo inviting Punk on Thursday night. They already tweeted a video in desperation of his greatest matches in TNA.


I didn't believe you and went to their twitter account. Fucking wow.. You weren't lying. What a desperate company they are


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TNA did this same exact nonsense during the Summer of Punk. I can't believe they are doing it again.:lmao

Bush league stuff at it's finest.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Either way if its real not I will be happy we either get the Cm punk back that we all wanted to see stay after this happened in 2011 or we lose the punk who has been really bland lately and someone else can get his spot.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> Oh my god. :lmao


Hahaha

Trying to boost them numbers for this reveal tomorrow night haha.

Clearly not him based on contracts etc haha


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> What this guy said all day.
> 
> Quoted so more people might read it.


I think they have been trying to swing people for so long, that this is basically them saying, "Fuck it, people will believe this no matter what just because of Punk"

He will be back before Mania, and if not then before Payback.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> WWE.com would be all over this if it was a work. WWE are not subtle, they've hired Soap Opera writers, who are ham-fisted and ridiculously dramatic, if this was a work they'd go OTT with it. The fact the commentary team did not even mention Punk on Raw was a clear sign something was wrong, they'd have mentioned his not turning up if it was a work, they did not.


The same way WWE writers would be all over scripting Punk's pipe bomb promo right? Punk was given a live microphone and was able to say a whole host of shit that the WWE would never have allowed on air had they known he was going to say it. WWE.com might be over it if it were any other wrestler (see: Brock Lesnar fined for hitting a ref), but something tells me that Punk is the one guy that can pull this story over the eyes of all of you by asking the WWE to let him do it his way.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Expecting AJ to lose to title to Aksana on monday because Phil walked.


Who's phil and why did he walk?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

FalseKing said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 5m
> I know that @CMPunk has been frustrated for quite some time. To his great credit, he never let that prevent him from giving less than 100%


:lmao Oh Mick.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus TNA are fucking retarded.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

FalseKing said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 5m
> I know that @CMPunk has been frustrated for quite some time. To his great credit, he never let that prevent him from giving less than 100%


Yeah right Foley. Punk gave nothing less than %100? Okay.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope TNA does invite Punk to sign with them. Punk vs. Magnus for the title would be infinitely more entertaining than Orton vs. Batista.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Never rated punk, he thinks too highly of himself.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.


Somehow someway TNA always finds a way to make itself look ridiculous.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hope TNA does invite Punk to sign with them. Punk vs. Magnus for the title would be infinitely more entertaining than Orton vs. Batista.


Woah....what is CM Shit doing in the Impact Zone?!?!?!?!?!? 

P.S. I know he can use the CM Punk Name :flip


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.


 Hahaha, I'm fucking choking at that. How fucking small time does that make them look.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> The same way WWE writers would be all over scripting Punk's pipe bomb promo right? Punk was given a live microphone and was able to say a whole host of shit that the WWE would never have allowed on air had they known he was going to say it. WWE.com might be over it if it were any other wrestler (see: Brock Lesnar fined for hitting a ref), but something tells me that Punk is the one guy that can pull this story over the eyes of all of you by asking the WWE to let him do it his way.


The writers would know if this was a work, Vince would've made sure of it, they'd have told WWE.com to go nuts and hey presto we have a work.

Punk may have the talent to do it subtly, but unfortunately for him the WWE are devoid of subtlety.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't seen people get worked this hard since Mark Henry's "retirement".


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

superuser1 said:


> Yeah right Foley. Punk gave nothing less than %100? Okay.


I think Foley likes to suck CM Punk's dick as much as the majority of posters on this forum do


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Well if that was the case...originally picked to win Rumble then comes Batista, even if there was no Batista you'd say Bryan may still have been more likely.

Then his big match with HHH possibly being passed over to Bryan if indeed they keep him out of the title match. Then maybe get's offered Bryan's match with Fella.

He can't face Taker again, doubt he would face Brock at Mania. What is left for Punk?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If this gets Punk to dye his hair blonde again and work indy's it was all worth it*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Am I crazy or didn't someone report that Punk was at home "to sell the Kane attack"? And in the same breath explaining that Show was home to sell the Lesnar attack


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Simplyrob said:


> Well if that was the case...originally picked to win Rumble then comes Batista, even if there was no Batista you'd say Bryan may still have been more likely.
> 
> Then his big match with HHH possibly being passed over to Bryan if indeed they keep him out of the title match. Then maybe get's offered Bryan's match with Fella.
> 
> He can't face Taker again, doubt he would face Brock at Mania. What is left for Punk?


Cena

Its the only way outside of a triple threat for the title, but I think theyre dead-set on Cena/Wyatt


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk losing his mind, Foley losing his mind, Foley's son already lost his mind, everybody losing their minds.

This is probably the worst time for Punk to pull this though. WWE won't want any screwups with the Network launch around the corner. Don't poke the bear. There's also the fact that Punk is completely dispensable right now. In 2011? Not so much and they bent over backwards to keep him. Now? They have Daniel Bryan on the cusp of superstardom, have built up The Shield, The Wyatt's, have a whole host of guys in Developmental ready to step up and have legends knocking down the door to appear at Wrestlemania XXX. To try and stage some sort of coup when you have zero leverage is probably the dumbest thing anybody could do.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Definitely looking like a drama queen right now, this Punk.

But hell, I'd be a drama queen too if I realized I wasn't gonna win the Royal Rumble over a guy who left and came back the week before and is now going to headline Wrestlemania.

I mean, if that's not the biggest Fuck You for your Hard Work to him, Bryan and pretty much everyone, then yeah, I don't know what is.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> I haven't seen people get worked this hard since Mark Henry's "retirement".


obviously he didn't have more in the tank


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> Who's phil and why did he walk?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Phillip Jack Brooks who plays CM Punk on WWE programming.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> You're high off your ass if you think Orton/Batista is ending Mania 30. The chants that match are gonna get before were bad...but now. Man.


Huh? Did you quote the right post?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I hope it's a work, but I voted for real seeing as i'm just another mark on the internet who doesn't really know shit


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

TNA wrestling. What an abomination of a wrestling promotion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I > U said:


> I think Foley likes to suck CM Punk's dick as much as the majority of posters on this forum do


Right because the WWE product and booking as been so great for the past 6-8 months.

fpalm


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane Sheamus vs Punk Taker might have been fun...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Cena
> 
> Its the only way outside of a triple threat for the title, but I think theyre dead-set on Cena/Wyatt


:favre


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm fairly sure the WWE would prefer Punk around for the launch of the wwe network than not to have him.

Maybe he is the one to be inserted in to the title match instead. Hey at this rate everyone will be added to the title match to save it from being a failure, sadly it failed the moment Batista was offered the win in his contract..

so much speculation...

Great week for the E.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right because the WWE product and booking as been so great for the past 6-8 months.
> 
> fpalm


To some people, it is. To some people, it isn't.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

> Take it with a grain of salt, but a host for a radio show on ESPN's Cleveland affiliate (city where RAW was held Monday), said Punk was heard arguing with backstage staff and was overheard saying "I passed all your damn concussion tests!" and "I'm not going out and telling the fans that BS".


.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right??...is an work.


Which is why Owen Hart is still alive, just retired.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

CM PUNK have problem part timers come back main eventing WM but what about Austin(just say he's fit and healthy ready for matches)? i'm sure he pissed off on Austin return take people spot.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

RAB said:


> IMPACT WRESTLING @IMPACTWRESTLING
> Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax
> 10:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014
> 
> TNA capitalising on this.



LOLTNA at it's finest.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

In all honesty, WWE going out of their way to unfollow Punk's twitter is kind of hilarious and/or them overdoing it, if it was indeed a work.

But yeah, draaamaaa~~~


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If anything, this proves how big of a star CM Punk. Everyone is talking about, it's making into the casual press everywhere. 
No way WWE would embarass themselves like this if it was a work. Especially after the RumbleGate earlier this week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> To some people, it is. To some people, it isn't.


Id say to the majority it isn't since the WWE universe has been shitting all over the product at raws and PPVs for the past few months and its only getting worse.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> If anything, this proves how big of a star CM Punk. Everyone is talking about, it's making into the casual press everywhere.
> No way WWE would embarass themselves like this if it was a work. Especially after the RumbleGate earlier this week


Except there was never any doubt as to CM Punk's stardom. He is a top star, that was never opinion, and for a top star to do something like this is very out of the ordinary.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id say to the majority it isn't since the WWE universe has been shitting all over the product at raws and PPVs for the past few months and its only getting worse.


So the crowd shitting on Royal Rumble = the past few months?


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right because the WWE product and booking as been so great for the past 6-8 months.
> 
> fpalm


Yeah it's been great, look at the ratings & buyrates. The opinion of angry smarks does not matter.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry Punk, you cant live on past glories for ever.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

@Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

He has been used in such poor fashion over the last few months, that I honestly do not blame him.

That said, he's paid a lot of money - one would assume a couple of million, including bonuses - per year, regardless of his spot on the card. And consequently, he should've behaved in a more professional manner. And if this does center on medical issues - as has been a possibility - then he's a bloody selfish fool, especially given how his character's mantras formerly centered on being healthy and living a clean life. 

If true, not sure how this leaves the company, as they head into the biggest event of the year.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> So the crowd shitting on Royal Rumble = the past few months?


do you remember Show vs Orton?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Ryan Reeves ‏@Ryback22 1m
> I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


-


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Saved_masses said:


> do you remember Show vs Orton?


Do you remember Punk vs Lesnar? Wyatt vs Bryan?


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Redzero said:


> @Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


THE Ryback rybacking like usual. I'd actually love to see him pull out the GTS in a match for heat like when he did Goldberg's moves a few times.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

I > U said:


> Yeah it's been great, look at the ratings & buyrates. The opinion of angry smarks does not matter.


lmao ratings and buy rates are garbage. Look at survivor series, worst of all time :lmao

fuck WWE and fuck batista


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan Reeves ‏@Ryback22 2m
I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My favorite part of Mike Johnson's article is this.




Punk, who worked about 50 minutes in the Royal Rumble match was described as "pissy" after the PPV, although that wouldn't be an unusual description of Punk's demeanor backstage.

Click to expand...

:lmao
*


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Redzero said:


> @Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


The big guy rules.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Redzero said:


> @Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

^Inb4 Ryback deletes those tweets

not sure if posted:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 15 min
> I have a new post up on #EliminationChamber at http://facebook.com/realmickfoley - but I will start working on something in-depth about @CMPunk tonight


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Redzero said:


> @Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


Ryback crushes it on twitter yet again


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> So the crowd shitting on Royal Rumble = the past few months?


Talk about selective hearing... seriously, there is no arguing that the past few months have seen most crowds get more and more hostile to what is being booked. I know it breaks your heart becasue you are clearly against the guys the crowd is clamouring for, but it's getting to the point every post you make is now just a laughing stock with refusing to admit the simple truth.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *My favorite part of Mike Johnson's article is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell :lmao


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Ryback....if only he was entertaining in the ring. Fuck Cena.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Redzero said:


> @Ryback22: I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest.


gotta love the big guy. 

And speaking of Ryback, do you see him bitching about his position in the company? Last year he was the last man to be eliminated in the Rumble, now he's a joke and he's stuck in a pointless tag team with Curtis Axel. He's not complaining because he's a professional, he's patient and he knows his time will come.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Ryback.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

A bit disappointed because I won't be watching punk wrestle anymore but I understand where he is coming from. Definitely it's not a work, as the raw commentators made no mention of punk at all.


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe the amount of press this is getting....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly this doesn't surprise me. Just look at his performance over the last year, he's had sloppy match after sloppy match. Also look at his appearance, he was showing up with scraggly messed up hair looking like he just rolled outta bed and threw on a hoodie. In 2011 when he was on fire he kept his hair slicked back and kept his facial hair trimmed, nowadays he just looks like a bum. Just everything from head to toe with him screamed that he was unhappy and didn't care anymore.

I mean if he hasn't burned his bridges with WWE then i say he should stay away for at least a year and try and come back motivated. Cause i'm fine with him leaving now, he's not had any good matches lately and you can just tell he doesn't wanna be there anymore.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

I > U said:


> gotta love the big guy.
> 
> And speaking of Ryback, do you see him bitching about his position in the company? Last year he was the last man to be eliminated in the Rumble, now he's a joke and he's stuck in a pointless tag team with Curtis Axel. He's not complaining because he's a professional, he's patient and he knows his time will come.


Ryan Reeves has been with the WWE in some capacity for going on 10 years now and he's going out there and doing everything he's told. Phil could learn a thing or two from the big guy.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

> “@Abyss84Jigsaw: @Ryback22 What? No Anaconda Vise????????????”That is too complicated...


The Big Guy still going at it :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking Ryback needs to round the bases for that tweet. Hilarious


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

I > U said:


> gotta love the big guy.
> 
> And speaking of Ryback, do you see him bitching about his position in the company? Last year he was the last man to be eliminated in the Rumble, now he's a joke and he's stuck in a pointless tag team with Curtis Axel. He's not complaining because he's a professional, he's patient and he knows his time will come.


*He's not complaining because he has no leverage. It would do him no good. What's he going to threaten Vince with? Leaving? lol


That being said, The Big Guy rules though... I'm a huge fan.*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, I'm sad that I won't see my favorite guy wrestle anymore, but he went out sending a message to the company. If they change their "only part-timers matter during Mania season" ways because of this, it will be worth it.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Do you remember Punk vs Lesnar? Wyatt vs Bryan?


a match from August and a match first on the card. that makes it even worse. 

The PPV's start well and by the end the crowd fucking hates it


----------



## TheDarkEnigma (Oct 19, 2011)

Casey Kulas of ESPN Cleveland ( @CaseyKulas ) noted on his Twitter that there he heard from sources at this past Monday's RAW in Cleveland that there was a heated exchange backstage between CM Punk and WWE staff.
According to Kulas, the clash had to do with Punk being diagnosed with a concussion. Punk was reportedly heard saying, "I passed all your damn concussion tests" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS."

Again, there are lots of stories going around as to why Punk left, so take this as a rumor for now.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Talk about selective hearing... seriously, there is no arguing that the past few months have seen most crowds get more and more hostile to what is being booked. I know it breaks your heart becasue you are clearly against the guys the crowd is clamouring for, but it's getting to the point every post you make is now just a laughing stock with refusing to admit the simple truth.


Excellent post my friend. I whole heartedly agree with you. Let me tell you something, that RR crowd wasn't booing because the past 6-8 months was shit, they were booing because of the absence of Bryan. Most of the IWC hated the idea of Bryan vs Wyatt, but the crowd was absolutely all for Bryan during the Steel Cage match. They were all for Cena vs Orton as the crowd cheered when Cena chased Orton off the arena. The IWC despised the Cena vs Orton angle. Then comes RR, where the atmosphere is tense because everyone had the suspicion of Batista winning it, and as Rey comes out, the crowd starts to boo tremendously, because Bryan was absent. In no way, shape, or form, did they give as much negative feedback in the past 6-8 months than they did there. 

I'll sit here and be the laughing stock while people post that Bryan is the best wrestler in the world or something.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

why?
Probably some kayfabe stuff again


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ryback killing it again :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Im sorry but you cant "work" your way into the kinda shithole the WWE is in now that all this happened. Not Fake


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh man this is turning into some X-Files conspiracy crazyness.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

TheDarkEnigma said:


> Casey Kulas of ESPN Cleveland ( @CaseyKulas ) noted on his Twitter that there he heard from sources at this past Monday's RAW in Cleveland that there was a heated exchange backstage between CM Punk and WWE staff.
> According to Kulas, the clash had to do with Punk being diagnosed with a concussion. Punk was reportedly heard saying, "I passed all your damn concussion tests" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS."
> 
> Again, there are lots of stories going around as to why Punk left, so take this as a rumor for now.


Concussion issues? Hope he doesn't pull a Benoit... #PrayForAJ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> So the crowd shitting on Royal Rumble = the past few months?


It has been building and building, the RR has just been the worse it has been. But you can't tell me you have not seen how bad its been getting.

Did you already forget when HHH was in the ring with the whole roster trying to promote the Cena vs Orton title match and couldn't get anything out because of the crowd chanting for DB


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Feels like I'm back in the late nineties reading dirt-sheets about WCW. 
All we need now is som Vince Russo fuckery and this week is complete


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Concussion angle now? Sounds made up. Pissing off fans who paid for Live show tickets with him quitting just so they don't tell people he has a concussion. This whole thing is just dumb now


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

"I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest." 


The big Guy.. awesome tweetererererer type person...


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

We commin' for you said:


> I can't believe the amount of press this is getting....


to be fair I don't think it would of got as much press if the fuckery of the Royal Rumble didn't happen.

WWE must be one of the most talked about things this week worldwide


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking Ryback :lmao.

The best BIG GUY in the world. 

So now he walked because of a concussion?

DAT CONSPIRACY THEORY

I can only imagine how many more of them will have popped up by this time tomorrow. This is great lol.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Those Ryback tweets slayed me.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TheDarkEnigma said:


> Casey Kulas of ESPN Cleveland ( @CaseyKulas ) noted on his Twitter that there he heard from sources at this past Monday's RAW in Cleveland that there was a heated exchange backstage between CM Punk and WWE staff.
> According to Kulas, the clash had to do with Punk being diagnosed with a concussion. Punk was reportedly heard saying, "I passed all your damn concussion tests" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS."
> 
> Again, there are lots of stories going around as to why Punk left, so take this as a rumor for now.


My sources are telling me Casey Kulas of ESPN Cleveland is full of shit.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I > U said:


> gotta love the big guy.
> 
> And speaking of Ryback, do you see him bitching about his position in the company? Last year he was the last man to be eliminated in the Rumble, now he's a joke and he's stuck in a pointless tag team with Curtis Axel. *He's not complaining because he's a professional, he's patient and he knows his time will come.*


:StephenA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Feels like I'm back in the late nineties reading dirt-sheets about WCW.
> All we need now is som Vince Russo fuckery and this week is complete


Yup. Russo and his works of a shoot that spawns into a worked shoot of a work that happened two years previously involving a shoot.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Concussion angle now? Sounds made up. Pissing off fans who paid for Live show tickets with him quitting just so they don't tell people he has a concussion. This whole thing is just dumb now


Yeah that last one from the Cleveland ESPN dude always sounded a little ehh. Especially with the "I can't tell my fans that!" line.

This has become fun as fuck to follow, though. Ryback pulling a Ziggler and #StealingTheShow :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OH NO! WWE UNFOLLOWED PUNK ON TWITTER! THAT IS THE MOST INHUMANE THING YOU COULD DO TO A PERSON!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Talking to a friend about this, who for some reason is in to stocks. Went to check out of his own curiosity what if any affect this may of had.

They are down 2.41% which I guess is a lot but I'm no expert.

Wonder if that has anything to due with Punk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> "I call dibs on GTS, Pepsi Plunge and running knee in corner. I am sure Sheamus will take the rest."
> 
> 
> The big Guy.. awesome tweetererererer type person...


Why can't we get that ryback on tv instead of the lame bully one?

He would be way more interesting, he seems like a pretty funny guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback's no fucks given twitter rampage this month have made me a fan. Ryback needs to start a Q and A.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am kinda glad bryan is getting hhh now

you think triple h was gonna put over punk at mania if he was gonna leave in july??


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

For people that are basing their belief that this is real off the rumor that Punk is pissed Batista won the Rumble and doesn't want to wrestle Triple H:










Look at the date on that article. It was open press nearly a month ago that WWE is going to milk the end of Punk's contract once again, book him against Triple H at Mania, and try for another Summer of Punk/walking out on the WWE angle, leading to a match against Batista at Summerslam. So Punk knows for well over a month now that he's going to go against Triple H at Mania and that Batista is going to be a main eventer, yet suddenly, right after they conclude one of the biggest PPVs of the year, he decides that the paycheck for Wrestlemania doesn't interest him anymore, and leaves?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback, brilliant.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Arcade said:


> OH NO! WWE UNFOLLOWED PUNK ON TWITTER! THAT IS THE MOST INHUMANE THING YOU COULD DO TO A PERSON!


They sure showed him. I'm sure he gives a whopping zero fucks.


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TwistedLogic said:


> For people that are basing their belief that this is real off the rumor that Punk is pissed Batista won the Rumble and doesn't want to wrestle Triple H:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He still has 6 months to go on his current contract. That's 1/6th of the contract left. Don't you think it's a little early for this if it was a work?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Ryback comes out of nowhere to confirm the punk thing? THE BIG GUY


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheFox said:


>


Take that fucking shit back to tumblr where you found it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No way this is a work. The stocks are falling, fans are pissed off, the network lauch might be damaged. 

Punk is the #2 guy in the company. No way they'd leak a "He quit lol" story for shits and giggles.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> He still has 6 months to go on his current contract. That's 1/6th of the contract left. Don't you think it's a little early for this if it was a work?


Yes it's way too early. How come the commentators didn't mention Punk at all on raw?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Talking to a friend about this, who for some reason is in to stocks. Went to check out of his own curiosity what if any affect this may of had.
> 
> They are down 2.41% which I guess is a lot but I'm no expert.
> 
> Wonder if that has anything to due with Punk.


Well what time did the news break? Because the fall was pretty much in the 12.30pm-1.30pm time period.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Arcade said:


> OH NO! WWE UNFOLLOWED PUNK ON TWITTER! THAT IS THE MOST INHUMANE THING YOU COULD DO TO A PERSON!


THIS MAN HAS A FAMILY


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

On the Bleacher Report article I read this sentence and thought April meant AJ. 



> Wrestling fans must hope this is simply a work to try and create some tension and hype for the big event in April


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1940437-report-cm-punk-quits-wwe-removed-from-live-events


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Excellent post my friend. I whole heartedly agree with you. Let me tell you something, that RR crowd wasn't booing because the past 6-8 months was shit, they were booing because of the absence of Bryan. Most of the IWC hated the idea of Bryan vs Wyatt, but the crowd was absolutely all for Bryan during the Steel Cage match. They were all for Cena vs Orton as the crowd cheered when Cena chased Orton off the arena. The IWC despised the Cena vs Orton angle. Then comes RR, where the atmosphere is tense because everyone had the suspicion of Batista winning it, and as Rey comes out, the crowd starts to boo tremendously, because Bryan was absent. In no way, shape, or form, did they give as much negative feedback in the past 6-8 months than they did there.
> 
> I'll sit here and be the laughing stock while people post that Bryan is the best wrestler in the world or something.


You do realize every crowd is full of IWC? Let me break it to you, high intelectual gurru:

Everyone uses the internet nowadays - therefore the IWC is every fan out there.

The fans hated Big Show stealing certain someones main event push. They hated Show/Orton. They hated one of the worst big angles of all time - The Authority storyline which conclude with absolutely nothing besides Triple H making the whole roster pathetic. They hated and still hate how Punk is being used. They hated that Punk was robbed out of a Rumble win and now is being robbed from a big match at Mania. They hated that Triple H dodged putting Bryan over at a PPV and they didn't let him win the Rumble. They hate that both Punk and Bryan are being held down. They hated Cena/Orton and you're absolutely delusional claiming the fans cared mentioning their chase. Nobody gives a fuck about the interactions they have. No fucking body. And now everyone hates Batista because he was never anything special to begin with and has long passed his stay.

Yes, this has actually been going for months and months. 

Not just the Rumble, bro.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

TwistedLogic said:


> For people that are basing their belief that this is real off the rumor that Punk is pissed Batista won the Rumble and doesn't want to wrestle Triple H:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love for this to be true (and I'm still holding onto the hope that it is), but it just seems like he left a little too abruptly for this to be a work. 

As for the concussion theory, he DID seem a little out of it at the Rumble. Aside from the El Torito spot and the added dropkick to the Cesaro swing, he spent most of his time down in the corner, with little camera focus on him. Sooo.....maybe??


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_"Welcome to Monday Night RAW, live in Nebraska and we begin tonight with some truly disturbing footage. Apparently Kane *literally* chokeslammed WWE Superstar CM Punk straight to Hell. It's been announced that at Wrestlemania 30, it will be Kane vs Our Savior, John Cena in a *Soul on a Pole* match to determine the fate of CM Punk.

JBL: "Well they say Jesus rose on the 3rd day, Cole."

Cole: "Well our Jesus will raise the dead & the dammed on the *30th* Anniversary of Wrestlemania!"_


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

samizayn said:


> Well what time did the news break? Because the fall was pretty much in the 12.30pm-1.30pm time period.


2-3am eastern last night.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback The Greatest Heel on Twitter?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

lol at the TNA webpage. I'd laugh so much to tune in for TNA, as they unveil the new investor the crowd starts chanting CM Punks name. Yes people are stupid enough to believe it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> You do realize every crowd is full of IWC? Let me break it to you, high intelectual gurru:
> 
> Everyone uses the internet nowadays - therefore the IWC is every fan out there.
> 
> ...


You are a100% correct and you could see this at the end of the RR when it was just Reigns and Batista. The crowd was going nuts for Reigns, not because he is such a big star but because they wanted anyone but Batista to win the RR.

When Punk was in the RR from #1 they thought he had a shot esp when #30 hit and it wanst DB.
That is why Rey was booed, not because they hate Rey but because it wanst Daniel Bryan.

The RR crowd knew once Punk was out and DB was not in the RR it looked like Batista was going to win and they were having none of it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wwe fucked up

bryan vs punk wwe title wrestlemania 30

the internet would have exploded and vince could have gone back to turning vaders into mastodons with zero fucks given


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

FalseKing said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 5m
> I know that @CMPunk has been frustrated for quite some time. To his great credit, he never let that prevent him from giving less than 100%


Ever since he came back after Wrestlemania with the exception of his program with Lesnar Punk was out there given it at most 60-65%. It even dipped to under 50% at times.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> He still has 6 months to go on his current contract. That's 1/6th of the contract left. Don't you think it's a little early for this if it was a work?


Do I think right after the Royal Rumble, right on the path to Wrestlemania leading to his match with the authority figure, right when it would garner the absolute most attention thanks to the significant backlash on the Rumble outcome, is too early? No, in fact I think they could literally not find a better time for it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JC00 said:


> Outside of the road to Wrestlemania (Jan to April) and his program with Lesnar. Punk's was out there given it at most 60-65%. It even dipped to under 50% at times.


Exactly. What matches was Mick watching over the last year? Punk has been phoning it in for a while now.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

this is just sad.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> 2-3am eastern last night.


Hmm. That was before business hours in most of the world's time, so news slowly coming in and having that effect by around lunchtime is plausible enough. It's just a weird trend though. It went down a bit, stabilised for about an hour then went down a bit more.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

CM Punk is the only reason I watch WWE. I noticed he wasn't really into it since his return after Mania. I can't say I blame him. Getting pushed out of the main event by Cena, Orton, even Big Show once, and now Batista so he can face n00bs on the mid card? I'd be pissed too.

And then it makes me think, how did Punk not know that Batista was going to win it? It's pro wrestling, all results are pre determined.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

there are reports that he suffered a slight concussion at RR and despite passing the tests wwe wanted him off raw and there was a heated arguement backstage which ended by him walking out


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

JC00 said:


> In 2013 outside of some of the road to Wrestlemania and his program with Lesnar Punk was out there given it at most 60-65%. It even dipped to under 50% at times, most notably the last two months.


Well, that can be said about most wrestlers that go from facing main eventers to jobbers/midcarders right afterwards. Austin wasn't exactly great during his feud with Scott Hall. Cena wasn't doing shit when had to feud with Ziggler. Punk is clearly going through the motions (doesn't help that he hasn't fully recovered and is still hurt)


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

DragonSleeper said:


> CM Punk is the only reason I watch WWE. I noticed he wasn't realky into it since his return after Mania. I can't say I blame him. Getting pushed out of the main event by Cena, Orton, even Big Show once, and now Batista so he can face n00bs on the mid card? I'd be pissed too.
> 
> And then it makes me think, how did Punk not know that Batista was going to win it? It's pro wrestling, all results are pre determined.


No they are not,its just what the goverment wants you to think

Just think how stupid we would all look if we watched 2 half naked man fake hit each other for 15 min


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't say i blame him, i mean how many times did he face The Shield in 2013? Its gotta be frustrating when you're booked against the same guys over and over again going no where stuck in mid card hell.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/bully-ray-issues-challenge-cm-punk/17336/

TNA really is pitiful :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/bully-ray-issues-challenge-cm-punk/17336/
> 
> TNA really is pitiful :lmao


LOL Bully Ray. Perfect example of a big fish in a small pond. TNA was always just the Jeff Jarrett show (and I say this as someone who loved TNA when it was part of NWA.)


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Well this fucking sucks. At least I have Ryback's twitter to make me feel better.










:ryback


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TwistedLogic said:


> http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/bully-ray-issues-challenge-cm-punk/17336/
> 
> TNA really is pitiful :lmao


Bully Ray and TNA are delusional if they think Punk would even considering going to TNA. Why the hell would he jump on to that sinking ship? In terms of money it would be like going from being a brain surgeon to a garbage man.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Honestly, if Punk is gone and isn't coming back (at least anytime soon), my interest in the WWE will go down. Aside from him, their really isn't much else that interests me. Sure, It'll be interesting to see what happens with Daniel Bryan, but I'm not a huge fan for him, so I don't have a strong desire to see him succeed. That, and the Bray Wyatt/John Cena feud are the only things that really interest me. Everyone else I like is stuck in the mid-card or worse.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

> It appears that TMZ Sports has become the latest major media outlet to pick up on the CM Punk story of him potentially leaving the WWE, which we reported on earlier this morning at WrestlingRumors.net.
> 
> According to their sources, the reason behind Punk ‘going home’ was that he was immensely frustrated by the way he was apparently going to be used at WrestleMania 30, which was face COO Triple H in a one-on-one match.
> 
> ...


:lmao I'm finding this story harder and harder to believe the more I read up about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

xdryza said:


> LOL Bully Ray. Perfect example of a big fish in a small pond. TNA was always just the Jeff Jarrett show (and I say this as someone who loved TNA when it was part of NWA.)


What a joke, Punk wouldn't even be able to sign with TNA until next Jan. at the earliest. His contract isn't up until July, then I am sure he has a 6 month no compete claus, which would put him through the end of jan.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Punks going to UFC to get his head kicked in for a massive pay-day, then we'll never hear from him again, until 2030 hall of fame


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I must repeat. The concussion story couldn't sound anymore made up. It reeks of WWE writing.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe they should've never unified the Championships and let Bryan & Punk each be a champion considering they are the two most over guys on the roster on the cusp of superstardom....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh fuck why is this so much more entertaining than the product WWE puts out??:lmao:lmao:lmao



:ryback:ti


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> :lmao I'm finding this story harder and harder to believe the more I read up about it.


Is that from an article?


"They're sources?" 

:hmm:


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't blame Punk for leaving, but I can blame him for crying about his position so much. Plus for some reason I think deep down he is jealous of how over Bryan is.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

WWE officials are so damn smart. In 2 weeks the Daniel Bryan chants will be replaced with CM Punk chants. One problem solved.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Running knee in corner from The Big Guy, why not


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how anybody can honestly believe this is a work.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PWInsider (in latest podcast today) says Punk thought wrestling Hunter at Mania was a joke, not exciting at all, and something he was very against but WWE thought wrestling Hunter would be legendary & a reward for Punk. And they said if the match happened it was expected Hunter was going over due to Punk's contract.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Redzero said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

It's sucks it all went down this way, but I have nothing but respect for CM Punk. He felt mistreated, unappreciated and misused. A sentiment I'm sure most of us here have felt. We'll all felt like just getting up one day and quitting our jobs, difference with Punk is he can afford to do it. He has no obligation to us to perform if he doesn't want to. 

I really wonder if the past few days have been a wake up call for the WWE. The backlash from Bryan was one thing, but I have a feeling the response from the crowd on Raw next week is going to be worse. Expect a lot of CM Punk chants.

If CM Punk's retires, he's had one hell of a career, if he goes somewhere else, I'll support him and if he just takes a long vacation and goes back to WWE, if they are willing to negotiate, than I'll be happy to see him back.

Either way thank you CM Punk for years of entertainment and for trying to change the WWE for the better, they were just to stubborn to listen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

combolock said:


> WWE officials are so damn smart. In 2 weeks the Daniel Bryan chants will be replaced with CM Punk chants. One problem solved.


Except it's replacing like with like... Bryan and Punk have always been and will be the wrestling guys to the fans. They are shorter, less muscled, and nothing like what Vince typically pushes but the fans have been behind those two men since the indy days. And now the casuals have fully latched onto that bandwagon and caused this whole mess.

I mean, really, do you expect the crowd hijacking an event with "WE WANT PUNK!" is any different from "DANIEL BRYAN!" chanted over everything? It's the same... and it's probably driving Vince insane at this point. The fans don't want his vision... they want what Punk and Bryan represent. Two guys.. same essential symbol for the fans.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Ever since he came back after Wrestlemania with the exception of his program with Lesnar Punk was out there given it at most 60-65%. It even dipped to under 50% at times.


Where the fuck are you getting these percentages from?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Ever since he came back after Wrestlemania with the exception of his program with Lesnar Punk was out there given it at most 60-65%. It even dipped to under 50% at times.


I'm interested in how you managed to measure this.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ryback tweets :lmao :lmao :lmao

This thread gets better and better :lmao :lmao


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

What a massive draw Punk is on Wrestling Forum. unk

Inb4 ratings joke.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it's replacing like with like... Bryan and Punk have always been and will be the wrestling guys to the fans. They are shorter, less muscled, and nothing like what Vince typically pushes but the fans have been behind those two men since the indy days. And now the casuals that might not have fully latched onto that bandwagon and caused this whole mess.
> 
> I mean, really, do you expect the crowd hijacking an event with "WE WANT PUNK!" is any different from "DANIEL BRYAN!" chanted over everything? It's the same... and it's probably driving Vince insane at this point. The fans don't want his vision... they want what Punk and Bryan represent. Two guys.. same essential symbol for the fans.


Vince's Vision.....It sounds like a gay porno.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, I am pissed, I already bought and paid for tickets for Raw this Monday and now no Punk.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys are silly


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

JY57 said:


> PWInsider (in latest podcast today) says Punk thought wrestling Hunter at Mania was a joke, not exciting at all, and something he was very against but WWE thought wrestling Hunter would be legendary & a reward for Punk. And they said if the match happened it was expected Hunter was going over due to Punk's contract.


Ouch. Both sides taking shots

HHH wanting to go over Punk again is an insult to Punk
Punk saying wrestling HHH at Mania is an insult to HHH

If true this isnt ending well. But I'm skeptical because the Punk/HHH has been being reported for so long...feels weird that Punk would only make an issue of it now.

Maybe he thought he was going over and they recently told him he'd be jobbing unless he resigned, and that ticked him off. 

All speculation obviously but this makes a lot more sense than that Cesaro stuff


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that he walked out but I don't blame him at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Revann said:


> Where the fuck are you getting these percentages from?


his ass


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Comment from Bleacher Report:

*"Breaking news: Hunico will now be playing the role of CM Punk."*

:lmao:lmao


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

What if the man they call CM Punk left, but the monster they call CM Wyatt comes to Monday Night Raw!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> Comment from Bleacher Report:
> 
> *"Breaking news: Hunico will now be playing the role of CM Punk."*
> 
> :lmao:lmao


:lel


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

If PUnk does leave, who has rights to the name CM Punk?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

BigSams50 said:


> If PUnk does leave, who has rights to the name CM Punk?


This got discussed earlier and I think the conclusion was Punk keeps the name


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> Ouch. Both sides taking shots
> 
> HHH wanting to go over Punk again is an insult to Punk
> Punk saying wrestling HHH at Mania is an insult to HHH
> ...


I think Punk was fine with it, until HHH said that he was going over, and Punk thought that was a joke and that is why he walked.

This is why its going to suck if it really is DB vs HHH because I could see HHH putting himself over DB.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

BigSams50 said:


> If PUnk does leave, who has rights to the name CM Punk?


He used that name since his indy days so I assume he still has the rights.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it's replacing like with like... Bryan and Punk have always been and will be the wrestling guys to the fans. They are shorter, less muscled, and nothing like what Vince typically pushes but the fans have been behind those two men since the indy days. And now the casuals that might not have fully latched onto that bandwagon and caused this whole mess.
> 
> I mean, really, do you expect the crowd hijacking an event with "WE WANT PUNK!" is any different from "DANIEL BRYAN!" chanted over everything? It's the same... and it's probably driving Vince insane at this point. The fans don't want his vision... they want what Punk and Bryan represent. Two guys.. same essential symbol for the fans.


I honestly like seeing the crowd turning on Vince's vision like this. It either means some legitimate changes or he keeps it going and keeps getting boo'd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> This got discussed earlier and I think the conclusion was Punk keeps the name


Punk came into the WWE with the name, so he keeps it when he leaves.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Revann said:


> Where the fuck are you getting these percentages from?


dbz power level scouter


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it's replacing like with like... Bryan and Punk have always been and will be the wrestling guys to the fans. They are shorter, less muscled, and nothing like what Vince typically pushes but the fans have been behind those two men since the indy days. And now the casuals that might not have fully latched onto that bandwagon and caused this whole mess.
> 
> I mean, really, do you expect the crowd hijacking an event with "WE WANT PUNK!" is any different from "DANIEL BRYAN!" chanted over everything? It's the same... and it's probably driving Vince insane at this point. *The fans don't want his vision... they want what Punk and Bryan represent.* Two guys.. same essential symbol for the fans.


Yet the ratings and buyrates go way down when these 2 part time janitors do represent. So much for not wanting a vision.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

I know FoxSports is no ESPN but the story got on FoxSports.com


If this turns out to be a HUGE work I will laugh for like a day straight, no joke.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Punk was fine with it, until HHH said that he was going over, and Punk thought that was a joke and that is why he walked.
> 
> This is why its going to suck if it really is DB vs HHH because I could see HHH putting himself over DB.


If Triple H puts himself over Daniel Bryan in front of 80,000 people, he's going to get boo'ed out of the fucking arena.

That time when he tapped out to Brock Lesnar and tried to give a heartfelt speech but was overflooded with 'YOU TAPPED OUT' chants is calling. This will be so, so much worse than that though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are come notes from CM Punk’s Q&A from Comic-Con last friday


- Punk appeared to be in a great mood and excited about the weekend. He was obviously really tired, and did talk about how he’s worn out. He joked about being ready to do nothing but sit on his couch.

- He said that he’s tired of traveling and never gets to see the places anyway since it’s just going from one show to the next, without ever getting to do any touristy stuff.

- He said that he’s been really sick, especially from September through November of last year. He was basically having weekly MRIs and blood work done, but they can’t figure out what’s wrong. He noted that he started eating meat again and is starting to feel a little better, but still wasn’t even close to 100%.

- He called Batista a friend, but didn’t feel that the time was right to come back because it was so unfair to take away the glory from the other wrestlers who work so hard every day.

- He was frustrated with the direction that the company was going and felt that the writers weren’t in touch with what the fans want.

- He doesn’t think that Sting should come to WWE because frankly, he doesn’t have anything left in the tank and would again take away from the younger wrestlers.

- He’s interested in the UFC if his body is up for it, but right now he didn’t think his body was in any shape for it. If he could get to feeling better, it might be an itch that he wants to scratch.

- He’s good money-wise, and hasn’t really spent much so he’s not worried about receiving a paycheck anymore.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Revann said:


> Where the fuck are you getting these percentages from?


He's pulling them out of his fucking arse.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

> Punk was heard arguing with staff saying "I passed all your damn concussion test" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS"


Is it only me, or i read the quotes in Phil Brooks' voice ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This sucks but the truth is Punk left when he had the second biggest match after Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania and not just any WrestleMania but the 30th. Sorry if your jimmies are rustled but Punk has always been a whiny little bitch. He took his break and looked like he was still on the road when he came back. He's lazy and a complainer and honestly quite overrated in the ring. The guy can't even make a flying elbow look good. That being said no way Hunter should be going over him since he literally OWNS Punk a victory. Hunter is single handedly responsible for destroying Punk's push a couple years ago.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Well this fucking sucks. At least I have Ryback's twitter to make me feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Brilliant


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JY57 said:


> PWInsider (in latest podcast today) says Punk thought wrestling Hunter at Mania was a joke, not exciting at all, and something he was very against but WWE thought wrestling Hunter would be legendary & a reward for Punk. And they said if the match happened it was expected Hunter was going over due to Punk's contract.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I love this. If Punk thought wrestling HHH was a joke then I can only imagine his face when they told him it was going to be Kane instead. And yes if Punk was leaving Trips should have went over.

:trips2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> If Triple H puts himself over Daniel Bryan in front of 80,000 people, he's going to get boo'ed out of the fucking arena.


Being attacked by 80.000 people is more likely.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If it's true that WWE wanted to put HHH over Punk then I can understand why Punk is pissed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't wait until Bryan headlines this year's wrestlemania and Punk will be at home doing nothing.

And yes, HHH should go over Punk, if he wasn't going to resign.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> I honestly like seeing the crowd turning on Vince's vision like this. It either means some legitimate changes or he keeps it going and keeps getting boo'd.


Same... it's about time the fans just started tearing into things. Before, we just simply turned the channel to Nitro or ECW if we weren't getting our fix... Vince doesn't have that luxury now. So now instead of the competition it's his own fans kicking the company in the ass... kind of poetic actually.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

nobody should blame punk if its really hhh getting over punk. too bad now danielson will be burried


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

> - WrestlingINC.com reports that one of their readers attended CM Punk's Wizard World Q&A in Portland, Oregon this past weekend and said he doesn't think Sting should come to WWE because he doesn't have anything left in the tank and would again take away from the younger Superstars. Punk called Batista a friend but said he didn't feel the time was right for Batista to return because it was so unfair to take away from the other wrestlers who work hard everyday.


All over the place, this time with just an I don't want Sting thing from this site


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder why not more WWE wrestlers try and get on Triple H's good side.....He has the power to make you the star.......sure, he may beat you, but you can say you wrestled a main event in WWE against a future hall of famer in Triple H.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

After doing a good bit of research

i think its real,its damn real:angle2

:yes:yes:yesunk can't wait for next week's raw when crowd takes over


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> Ouch. Both sides taking shots
> 
> HHH wanting to go over Punk again is an insult to Punk
> Punk saying wrestling HHH at Mania is an insult to HHH
> ...


Considering all the top stars were already set up with opponents for WM, Punk was obviously gonna be the one with the short end and get stuck with HHH. He probably thought he was going over considering he lost their last match and just found out he's losing again! :lol :HHH


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

On one hand I totally agree with Punk that people like Batista and other part time guys should not be anywhere near winning The Rumble or anywhere near the main event at Mania. In Batista's case he has been there a week and now is in the main event at Mania. That takes a huge dump on guys who are there 24/7 and go all over the world and wrestle every night.

However on the other hand if guys like Punk were more of a draw then they wouldn't need to look to the old guys. Really that is what it boils down to. Will more people buy a ppv with Punk and Bryan or with Brock/Batista/Rock etc? 

Personally I am sad to see him go even if he is possibly the most overrated guy of the last 5 years.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MizisWWE said:


> All over the place, this time with just an I don't want Sting thing from this site


:ti Raw should just be 3 hours of dirt sheets coming up with wild theories.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Punk said during the Ariel interview, he was happy Dave was back, but at Comic Con, he was against it?

:dance


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally I dont begrudge the man to take a break, heal up and get his passion back.

Maybe do some other shit like bang AJ all the time and chill on his couch.

He has jack shit to apologize for.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> :ti Raw should just be 3 hours of dirt sheets coming up with wild theories.


There is a reason FoxNews is the #1 news provider.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Same... it's about time the fans just started tearing into things. Before, we just simply turned the channel to Nitro or ECW if we weren't getting our fix... Vince doesn't have that luxury now. So now instead of the competition it's his own fans kicking the company in the ass... kind of poetic actually.


Vince is a notoriously stubborn ass though. Look how far his company had to sink in 1995 before he finally caved and let change happen. 

You see WWE getting anywhere close to the position financially where it was in 95? Nope. To make Vince cave again would take a miracle


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> Punk said during the Ariel interview, he was happy Dave was back, but at Comic Con, he was against it?
> 
> :dance


I think it's more "he can be back, but no in the main event of the biggest show stealing that spot from guys busting their ass for the past 4 years". Even Batista fans are saying the same.. we love Dave but no way in hell did I want to see him win the Rumble 6 days from returning after a 4 year absence. The only real choices should have been Punk, Bryan, or maybe... MAYBE.. someone like Reigns to be a dark horse and push a new star into the limelight. But really, there were two choices for the Rumble, and an old star that just came back was never one of them. That is the problem.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Falkono said:


> On one hand I totally agree with Punk that people like Batista and other part time guys should not be anywhere near winning The Rumble or anywhere near the main event at Mania. In Batista's case he has been there a week and now is in the main event at Mania. That takes a huge dump on guys who are there 24/7 and go all over the world and wrestle every night.
> 
> However on the other hand if guys like Punk were more of a draw then they wouldn't need to look to the old guys. Really that is what it boils down to. Will more people buy a ppv with Punk and Bryan or with Brock/Batista/Rock etc?
> 
> Personally I am sad to see him go even if he is possibly the most overrated guy of the last 5 years.


I will never buy a PPV for Batista no matter who he is facing. But I will buy them for Daniel Bryan or Punk.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, ESPN Cleveland reporter Casey Kulas reports that he heard from sources at Monday's RAW in Cleveland that there was a heated backstage exchange between WWE officials and CM Punk. 

He wrote: 

"My info on CM Punk: I do know from sources that at #Raw in CLE there was heated exchange backstage between Punk & staff. Topic - concussion." 

"Punk was heard arguing with staff saying "I passed all your damn concussion test" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS""


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JY57 said:


> PWInsider (in latest podcast today) says Punk thought wrestling Hunter at Mania was a joke, not exciting at all, and something he was very against but WWE thought wrestling Hunter would be legendary & a reward for Punk. And they said if the match happened it was expected *Hunter was going over due to Punk's contract.*


Totally believe it. Never underestimate HHH. Never.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

omg


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> omg


Damn shame.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> omg


OMG this is getting nuts. :cussin::cussin::dance


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This might be the most polarizing thing I've ever seen on here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> For what it's worth, ESPN Cleveland reporter Casey Kulas reports that he heard from sources at Monday's RAW in Cleveland that there was a heated backstage exchange between WWE officials and CM Punk.
> 
> He wrote:
> 
> ...


Been posted a few times. No one is buying this story since it sounds like someone from WWEs writing staff sent over for him to say. Just sounds fake


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

lol shopped


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Just been on his Twitter, that tweet is fake!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Karma101 said:


> omg


It's fake. ~___~


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fake...


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't see that tweet on his twitter feed.

Calling shenanigans.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That fake ass tweet lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Cmon guys the fake tweets are amateur


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> OMG this is getting nuts. :cussin::cussin::dance


Fake as hell


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG GUYS IM BUGGING OUT

PUNK


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Maximus Odinson said:


> I don't see that tweet on his twitter feed.
> 
> Calling shenanigans.


He obviously deleted it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

How they can they just release him from his contract? Something like not working RAW was a breach? It makes me think this is some sort of master work but I don't think WWE is good enough for this not to be real.

Edit: Fuck fake tweets. Contracts don't work like that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> omg


Lol, did someone just make this or he alreadt deleted it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That tweet is fake... have my feed up to follow any new tweets and he hasn't posted anything... unless he posted and immediately deleted before my feed could do the "more tweets" alert.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Enjoy. Oh TNA :lmao


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

Y'all .....s wildin lol


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol, did someone just make this or he alreadt deleted it.


Deleted it, I copied that straight from his twitter. Even Punk wasn't ready for the shitstorm it seems.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I know is that the shoot interview is going to be AMAZEBALLS. All of the bitching and putting oneself over, the negative Nancy and shitting on the Miz for reasons.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wrestling Triple H is a fucking joke though; "Oh, you have the _honour_ of facing Triple H at WrestleMania and allowing him to go over you for the second time! Rejoice in this news!"

Fuck that shit.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Monday on WWE Draft Lottery 2014: CM Punk has been traded to TNA brand for Sting


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> How they can they just release him from his contract? Something like not working RAW was a breach? It makes me think this is some sort of master work but I don't think WWE is good enough for this not to be real.
> 
> Edit: Fuck fake tweets. Contracts don't work like that.


Ugh, how long have you been watching? WWE can release you from you contract whenever they damn well please. Hell a quarter of the contract releases have been mutual.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Deleted it, I copied that straight from his twitter. Even Punk wasn't ready for the shitstorm it seems.


It is fake. No verified account check mark. Stop posting fake shit


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not watching wwe for a while...ik buying tickets to payback and shitting on the product...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The people who make those fake tweets keep forgetting to put the verified symbol. Derp.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Is that tweet legit?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The annoying fake tweets are getting old quickly.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

dont post fake tweets, smh


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It is fake. No verified account check mark. Stop posting fake shit


Not saying its real but Tweets don't have the verified account check mark next to them. Just by the side of the Name at the top.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think his last two tweets were kind of poetic

"The view never changes"

I know right. That show is always the same.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Phil Brooks to return after WM repackaged as CM Funk and tagging with Sweet T.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

thaimasker said:


> Not saying its real but Tweets don't have the verified account check mark next to them. Just by the side of the Name at the top.


Actually they do when you choose embed the tweet.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It is fake. No verified account check mark. Stop posting fake shit


On tweets there is no verified mark next to the name, the verified mark only appears next to the name at the top of the page.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Deleted it, I copied that straight from his twitter. Even Punk wasn't ready for the shitstorm it seems.


so you are the onlyone who has managed to see it in the world?

and if you are gonna photoshopping something do it right


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> Actually they do when you choose embed the tweet.


Right but don't embedded tweets allow you to click on them? That looks like a screenshot straight from the feed.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wrestling Triple H is a fucking joke though; "Oh, you have the _honour_ of facing Triple H at WrestleMania and allowing him to go over you for the second time! Rejoice in this news!"
> 
> Fuck that shit.


best for business :trips2


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Punk was referencing a Lewis Grizzard quote "If you ain't the lead dog, the view never changes."


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Phil Brooks to return after WM repackaged as CM Funk and tagging with Sweet T.


If he teams up with Brodus Clay, he will finally achieve the main event position he always wanted :dance


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> Not saying its real but Tweets don't have the verified account check mark next to them. Just by the side of the Name at the top.


 Yeah they do. In the style the fake one was posted in they do.

Example:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG LOL


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> omg


Dat photoshop.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

4hisdamnself said:


> OMG LOL


plz tell me you understand this is fake


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Been out all day, just found this out. My initial reaction was that it was a work, but after reading through this thread, it seems pretty legit unfortunately. 

If it was a work, it opens so many options storyline wise, you could have him as a heel who's jealous of Bryan, hell you could even have him sell out and turn corporate.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> OMG LOL


Apparently that was shopped.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

guys like Brock getting shots are the reasons for Punk being in a Pissy Mood.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL at the people threatening not to watch WWE. See U monday for raw


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

4hisdamnself said:


> OMG LOL


Are you dumb? Does it have a verified sign?

TH


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Is it possible to get a Mod to delete the fake tweets? Situation is already nuts as it is


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> OMG LOL


Fake as fake can be.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

vegasmann said:


> guys like Brock getting shots are the reasons for Punk being in a Pissy Mood.


guys like Brock are getting shots because they're bigger draws than Punk


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Brock is not getting any shots. Its all a work to gain some viewer interest. He is facing 'Taker obviously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys, look what Bret Hart said!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I > U said:


> guys like Brock are getting shots because they're bigger draws than Punk


There is nobody like Brock. Brock Lesnar is a beast. A freak. A once-in-a-lifetime-freak occurrence.

Guys like Batista, getting catapulted from long inactivity to main eventing Wrestlemania in under a 3 months, now that I imagine, gets Punk in a prissy mood.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I > U said:


> guys like Brock are getting shots because they're bigger draws than Punk


I agree, as much as I love Punk, Brock Lesnar is a massive draw, infact if he gave a shit and wanted to be, Brock Lesnar would be the biggest draw of all time, even eclipsing Dwayne, he has star power from America to Europe to Japan, but he just doesn't give a shit.

Batista however DOES NOT, I'm not even sure he has star power in Idaho.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Hey guys, look what Bret Hart said!


omg holy shit is that real


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

i m thinking it's a work to take of some heat for fucking the rumble up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> omg holy shit is that real


Took me a whole 2 minutes to [email protected]


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stop with the fake tweets plz 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Phil Brooks to return after WM repackaged as CM Funk and tagging with Sweet T.


Brilliant :lmao:lmao


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Took me a whole 2 minutes to [email protected]


but it looks real! amazing


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I will watch WWE Raw next week just to see Punk leaving being addressed or something. Or more likely hear his name by the fans.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

If Sting actually signs the deal, it would like Sting replacing Punk...who woulda thought something like this would be possible in 2014? Crazy.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to disagree with his stance on Sting since him taking on Taker is a dream match for the build up alone. Other than him i would only want to see Taker take on DBryan or Cena and i would Cena had his planned match with Bray (With DBryan going for the title was what i hoped). I agree with Batista though that its good to see him back but to be shafted that far up the card at Mania seems crazy to me.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

so when will WWE announce this news?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Saved_masses said:


> so when will WWE announce this news?


probably not till they failed at trying to convince him to come back


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> If Sting actually signs the deal, it would like Sting replacing Punk...who woulda thought something like this would be possible in 2014? Crazy.


That would be a good thing.. I am not sure how people would feel about Punk vs Taker 2. It is a trend i want them to lose after HBK and HHH.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Saved_masses said:


> so when will WWE announce this news?


After the 11 rewrites of the press release are done


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bfo4jd said:


> If Sting actually signs the deal, it would like Sting replacing Punk...who woulda thought something like this would be possible in 2014? Crazy.


I love Sting, but if it came to a choice between a 55 year old who probably hasn't had a great match since AOL merged with Time Warner and a trail-blazing 4-star match having young rebel like Punk I know who I'd prefer watching.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saved_masses said:


> so when will WWE announce this news?


Real or fake they won't announce it til after the Network I'm sure... more than likely they'll try and make it at last seem a work so not to damage the Network or Wrestlemania. If it really is a work, they want to make it seem real and won't say anything else that would make it clear it's a work. Granted, that sounds way too smart for the current heads of the WWE.

So, unless he comes back soon we wont' know for sure until right after the Network launches.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sonnen Says said:


> I will watch WWE Raw next week just to see Punk leaving being addressed or something. Or more likely hear his name by the fans.



Raw in Chicago in 4 weeks will be very interesting.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*

i really cannot wait till next week..

i think crowd will take over with CM PUNK chants..what do you think :yes:yes:yes


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Punk hasn't been that "trail-blazing awesome match having young" guy for a long time though. But yeah, I'd prefer Punk too regardless of how unmotivated he is.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Some time from now we'll find out that Vince purposely set up Punk and Danielson as this generation's Hall and Nash. They defect to TNA and its the best of both worlds. Punk/Bryan fans inflate TNA's ratings, REAL competition emerges, and Vince gets to fight using his vision of pro wrestling.

The man is crazy like a fox. And the fox like a his Coke.

Not Pepsi.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

231 pages, 100 different stories about what happened, yet we still have no facts.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*

I doubt it.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> Punk hasn't been that "trail-blazing awesome match having young" guy for a long time though. But yeah, I'd prefer Punk too regardless of how unmotivated he is.


The post still makes no sense.. Sting taking on Taker would take nothing from Punk facing HHH or whatever was planned. The problem is Punk was probably not going over and he is generally upset with the brand along with Batista/Bryan.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

bit of a pissy move really


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> but it looks real! amazing


Making a fake tweet isn't hard if you know how to use Google.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, my reaction is two pronged. Same as it was with Steve Austin when he left.

On the one hand, simply throwing in the towel and leaving really isn't the best way to deal with a situation like this.

On the other hand, I respect that he had the gumption to quit due to his personal convictions. It takes a lot for a person to stick by their guns when they see something wrong that they really don't agree with and hold onto their dignity.

So I'm torn.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Not surprising considering his whiny self entitled attitude and constant bitching.Good fucking riddance


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*

Omaha? I doubt it, full of huckleberrys just wanting a good night of RASSSSLIN


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Listening to Grantland Cheap Heat podcast, Rosenberg reporting from VERY valid source this is real and not a work for what it's worth.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I have to say tho I can't remember the last time RTWM be this interesting, so much is happening right now.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Arcturus said:


> Omaha? I doubt it, full of huckleberrys just wanting a good night of RASSSSLIN


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I read something about him being in and out of doctor's offices getting blood work but doctors finding nothing because he's been feeling very sick since September.

As someone who's been dealing with depression for about 13-14 months now, CM Punk looks like a guy who's been depressed for a while. Just speculation on my part, but he hasn't looked motivated at all in the last few months. In the ring or out of the ring. That on top of being as short fused as he seems to have been lately, feeling tired, etc., I wouldn't be surprised if he's been battling depression for a while and it just took over now. It's best to get out and clear his mind if that's the case.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

Fuck the WWE I'm still so pissed off about this shit man. Seriously fuck Dave Batista


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> The post still makes no sense.. Sting taking on Taker would take nothing from Punk facing HHH or whatever was planned. The problem is Punk was probably not going over and he is generally upset with the brand along with Batista/Bryan.


Actually it does. Sting/taker pushes him down even further the card, since Brock will be pushed down as well. Isn't the frustration over lack of main event spot the real reason for Punk's departure?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't get excited, it's a Nebraska crowd. Raw in Chicago in 4 weeks will be VERY interesting tho


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

People thinking if it was a work then they would be doing it too soon for Wrestlemania.

Failing to recognise that it happened the day after Royal Rumble and it being literally about a month until the Network begins.

Cause controversy > polarising pandemonium from fans > coverage from the likes of stone cold and mick foley > increased web traffic > coverage on major news channels and websites across the world > provokes massive reactions on forums and social media = equals so many people with their eyes on the product and potentially watching RAW to see what happens.

By doing this so many people are informed about the network and Wrestlemania.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

You know how I would open Raw?

CM Punk's music hits, fans go wild, a CM Punk-looking figure comes out...but it's not CM Punk, it's Ryback. 

....Just like how Punk mocked Hardy when he left.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Late to the party, but yeah, this is disappointing. Definitely not a work, don't know why anyone still thinks that. Can't really blame Punk, this has probably been building for a few years, and Batista winning the Rumble was the final straw.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*

Oh man.. Chicago will be a nightmare for the WWE.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

^ would be epic, except Ryback posing as punk? LOL, how's that going to work?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWEs Facebook is still getting hijacked with Punk comments and Batista bashing every time they post a new story.. This has been going on since the news came out., Wrestling fans are just relentless. I love it,..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Brye said:


> plz tell me you understand this is fake


Off course. I'm not 10 years old


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

First of all, this is not a work, what would gain any part involved from this suppossed angle ¿?

I believe Phil Brooks (the person that plays CM Punk) is an smart yet temperamental guy, I don't think he is leaving for good, he is just playing his cards to ensure a better contract and a better WM Spot ( the better the spot in the card , better the check), he is not that delusional, he knows that the CM Punk brand without the WWE machine behind loses 50% if not more value in the market.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*

No, sadly. The fans have moved on to Bryan, they don't care much about Punk now.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Arcturus said:


> Omaha? I doubt it, full of huckleberrys just wanting a good night of RASSSSLIN


lol most of them watch wwe just for entertainment..i don't think people give a shit about wrestling to be honest..well in my view any way


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Good for Punk, the politics behind the scenes in WWE has to be fucking sickening these days. Batista coming back and winning the RR had to be the final straw for Punk, that wasn't a pre-determined storyline for the crowd to shit all over him, he was supposed to get a face reaction and the WWE went into damage control mode. They re-wrote a bunch of shit on RAW because of how badly they fucked up the RR and that's the truth. Triple H and friends are feeding us shit sandwiches and were not hungry.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Bad News Ambrose said:


> Oh man.. Chicago will be a nightmare for the WWE.


Maybe. You never know though, whatever is going on may be resolved by then.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Nobody's really cares to read facebook comments anymore though. You have to expand the comments section, scroll through all the way down etc...too much work for reading a bunch of mark response. WWE probably doesn't care either.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> First of all, this is not a work, what would gain any part involved from this suppossed angle ¿?
> 
> I believe Phil Brooks (the person that plays CM Punk) is an smart yet temperamental guy, I don't think he is leaving for good, he is just playing his cards to ensure a better contract and a better WM Spot ( the better the spot in the card , better the check), he is not that delusional, he knows that the CM Punk brand without the WWE machine behind loses 50% if not more value in the market.


Most controversial thing to happen in WWE in a long long time happens a month before the WWE Network.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Therapy said:


> WWEs Facebook is still getting hijacked with Punk comments and Batista bashing every time they post a new story.. This has been going on since the news came out., Wrestling fans are just relentless. I love it,..


Yeah :lol I just checked.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> Actually it does. Sting/taker pushes him down even further the card, since Brock will be pushed down as well. Isn't the frustration over lack of main event spot the real reason for Punk's departure?


I think its the frustration of not being able to Main Event Mania or even the fact Bryan cannot either. Sting/Taker is not some random person coming back because he needed the money.. Sting never had to sign with WWE and his match with Taker will never make match of the year but the fact it is happening (the build up and reaction afterwards) is what people want. That match like every other Taker match has not been billed as the main event for a long time (not even when Taker was WHC). I think he is more upset that Batista will be taking that spot against what looks to be Lesnar or Orton instead of him or Bryan. I am thinking that along with his match against HHH is something he would not want to have unless he is getting over.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, sadly. The fans have moved on to Bryan, they don't care much about Punk now.


something that you don't realize is most of them are punk fans who are supporting DBunk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dont do it punk

think of the kids


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Good for Punk, the politics behind the scenes in WWE has to be fucking sickening these days. Batista coming back and winning the RR had to be the final straw for Punk, that wasn't a pre-determined storyline for the crowd to shit all over him, he was supposed to get a face reaction and the WWE went into damage control mode. They re-wrote a bunch of shit on RAW because of how badly they fucked up the RR and that's the truth. Triple H and friends are feeding us shit sandwiches and were not hungry.


Wouldn't damage control in this situation mean taking Batista out of the Main event of Mania, since he got booed or whatever? But he's still the main event. 

Truth is there is no Damage control, WWE simply don't care as long as their PPVs do well. Bryan not being in the rumble was always a storyline. Marks getting worked.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I'm real late with what Ryback tweeted, but I'd love to see the Big Guy do a GTS next week.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> dont do it punk
> 
> think of the kids


Without Uncle Phil around to preach healthy living, all the lil kids are gonna turn to drugs and hooliganism. Way to set an example.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, sadly. The fans have moved on to Bryan, they don't care much about Punk now.


One of the reasons he left is due to how Bryan has been treated according to his recent interview along with one of the insider posts i think. Without Punk who is to say Bryan would have even gotten the WHC and broke out as he did.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Therapy said:


> WWEs Facebook is still getting hijacked with Punk comments and Batista bashing every time they post a new story.. This has been going on since the news came out., Wrestling fans are just relentless. I love it,..


You know you fucked up big time when you even pissed off casual fans.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> 231 pages, 100 different stories about what happened, yet we still have no facts.


It's only been a day.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Sonnen Says said:


> I have to say tho I can't remember the last time RTWM be this interesting, so much is happening right now.



Ina terrible kind of way, yes.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Why won't Austin return to put punk over in the main event of Mania? Too much of a pussy, isn't he?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Bfo4jd said:


> *Wouldn't damage control in this situation mean taking Batista out of the Main event of Mania, since he got booed or whatever.* But he's still the main event.
> 
> Truth is there is no Damage control, WWE simply don't care as long as their PPVs do well. Bryan not being in the rumble was always a storyline. Marks getting worked.


No, the WWE is way too stubborn and arrogant to pull someone from the WM Main event over the crowd reaction. They would rather re-write a bunch of storylines then basically admit they completely fucked up. When has the WWE ever liked to admit they fucked up? It's so much easier for them to change the storylines around and act like they planned it the whole time. Clearly a lot of ego involved and "We know what's best for business, not you" mentality from the WWE brass.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I consider myself to be an appreciator and fan of CM Punk, but his behavior the last 8 months has been 110 percent revolting.

He just does not care about his craft anymore on any level. He has been given more than 25 bonafide legends put together ever 
accomplished and he just doesn't care. At all. Bye.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

it's pretty sick......Trips running a old boys club company, all clique invited!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



Bfo4jd said:


> Why won't Austin return to put punk over in the main event of Mania? Too much of a pussy, isn't he?


Austin doesn't put anyone over. The only people he ever put over were Angle and the Rock in their third WM match (the rock was leaving too).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

just recently in an interview, where punk was taking on the new age outlaws you could tell he was wanting to leave the wwe unk2


----------



## SolidusSnake (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*

I think it's a work. Simply because of all of the press and media attention that this story has been getting. If it was legitimately real, WWE and CM Punk both would have issued official statements by now. 

Remember the rumors a couple weeks back about Brock Lesnar going back to UFC? This is simply the same deal. Who knows, maybe this is a clever publicity stunt by WWE.

And why would CM Punk want to walk out of the company right before Wrestlemania and the huge payoff that comes with it?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> People thinking if it was a work then they would be doing it too soon for Wrestlemania.
> 
> Failing to recognise that it happened the day after Royal Rumble and it being literally about a month until the Network begins.
> 
> ...


good, they will know just how shitty WM will be!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



almostfamous said:


> Austin doesn't put anyone over. The only people he ever put over were Angle and the Rock in their third WM match (the rock was leaving too).


I think he would for Punk. 

It would be an awesome farewell match.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's only been a day.


I know. That's my point haha. It's been like 15 hours and we've already heard probably a dozen conflicting stories. I just think it's funny.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, sadly. The fans have moved on to Bryan, they don't care much about Punk now.


I hate this mindset. Why does it have to be Punk or Bryan? I look at most crowds and those are the only two they give a fuck about. WWE has really conditioned people into believing they can only have one at the top.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

:lmao

Also KENTA is getting a tryout for the WWE so maybe he can get back half the moves Punk stole from him? :lol


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



pryme tyme said:


> No, the WWE is way too stubborn to pull someone from the WM Main event over the crowd reaction. They would rather re-write a bunch of storylines then basically admit they completely fucked up. When has the WWE ever liked to admit they fucked up? It's so much easier for them to change the storylines around and act like they planned it the whole time. Clearly a lot of ego involved and "We know what's best for business, not you" mentality from the WWE brass.


All this speculative non-sense. Bryan's their most over guy, they are not deaf. They know what they are doing, if they were worried about Bryan's overness, they would've killed him months ago taking him off the show completely. WWE constantly promoting him is one of the major reasons for his supreme overness today, make no mistake about it.

The reason WWE won't change plans, the reason there is no "damage control" is because there is no "damage". Batista is a top draw regardless, his return is going to do good business. Rumble probably drew really well already, Punk leaving means jack, Bryan fans bitching in the internet ins't going to mean much either.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

-


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> I consider myself to be an appreciator and fan of CM Punk, but his behavior the last 8 months has been 110 percent revolting.
> 
> He just does not care about his craft anymore on any level. He has been given more than 25 bonafide legends put together ever
> accomplished and he just doesn't care. At all. Bye.


I still think you missed the point. None of us know what's going on. And as of recently, WWE doesn't seem to know either. 

I explained it before. If they really are jerking his plans around like it seems to be, I can't blame him for wanting to go. There's only so much bull shit a person could deal with.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Quote from Punk's documentary which might be applicable here:"I don't just burn bridges, I blow them up while still standing on them."

OhPunk, you.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



almostfamous said:


> Austin doesn't put anyone over. The only people he ever put over were Angle and the Rock in their third WM match (the rock was leaving too).


Yeah, I figured as much. He didn't even put Angle over really, it was a screwjob finish and Austin returned just 3 weeks later and regained the title from angle anyway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Now people spreading sick rumours that he has HIV.
> People on the internet never cease to shock me.


The 8,274 theories and reports of why he walked make this even more hilarious. Come on.. One could argue this is generating more chatter than the pipe bomb. Enjoy it. It's fun.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Think it is a work but regardless CM Punk is the best in the world, taking a stand for himself and all the guys who have been disregarded for the part time workers. The irony is that WWE wouldn't need to bring back guys if they were building new ones.


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Will crowd go nuts next week on raw? due to punk's exit*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, sadly. The fans have moved on to Bryan, they don't care much about Punk now.



The people who are chanting yes and daniel bryan are wearing Punk and Cena shirts


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



Bfo4jd said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. He didn't even put Angle over really, it was a screwjob finish and Austin returned just 3 weeks later and regained the title from angle anyway.


Yup. I love SCSA as much as the next guy, but he was out for himself as much as HHH, it's just not as highly documented. I mean the Rock put over way more people. Anyway, the only reason why Austin would come back is to lose to people like Punk and Cena. He's not hurting for $. He probably sees no reason to come back. What does he have less to prove? Win the championship? He's already a 5-6 time champion.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

It's all a work! Punk will return as a heel at EC and cause Bryan to lose, thus setting up a match at WM XXX, a match people would actually give a fuck to see.:delrio


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THIS is much..much...much more entertaining than thinking of that potentially horrible borefest of Batista vs. Orton :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Good, the last time this guy's done anything worth a crap was at SS with Brock and at Mania with Taker. And from what I've heard, he complains constantly. So whatever.


----------



## We commin' for you (Jun 28, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> It's sucks it all went down this way, but I have nothing but respect for CM Punk. He felt mistreated, unappreciated and misused. A sentiment I'm sure most of us here have felt. We'll all felt like just getting up one day and quitting our jobs, difference with Punk is he can afford to do it. He has no obligation to us to perform if he doesn't want to.
> 
> I really wonder if the past few days have been a wake up call for the WWE. The backlash from Bryan was one thing, but I have a feeling the response from the crowd on Raw next week is going to be worse. Expect a lot of CM Punk chants.
> 
> ...



This so much. All of it but especially the last part.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard he left because of Batista winning the Royal Rumble. It should have been either himself or Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fizban said:


> nobody should blame punk if its really hhh getting over punk. too bad now danielson will be burried


I think HHH will put Bryan over. Firstly, its the right thing for business. And second of all, he could do it to spite Punk. HHH could get up after the match and be heard on camera saying " Damn, Daniel Bryan is really the best in the world".


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



almostfamous said:


> Yup. I love SCSA as much as the next guy, but he was out for himself as much as HHH, it's just not as highly documented. I mean the Rock put over way more people. Anyway, the only reason why Austin would come back is to lose to people like Punk and Cena. He's not hurting for $. He probably sees no reason to come back. What does he have less to prove? Win the championship? He's already a 5-6 time champion.


I think The Rock put over way to many people to a fault. Let's be honest most of the number 1 guy's barely ever put over people Hogan barely ever did, Cena was the same as was Austin, it's the way it is really. Fan's don't want to see them get beat.


----------



## HeelJothy (Jan 29, 2014)

*3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

So we gain a 56 year old past his prime Sting, 45 year old tight jeans wearing douche Batista, A 60 year old Hulk Hogan who over the years has started to look more and more like a hotdog. On the other end, we lose Punk who is the second biggest draw in the company right now. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hahaha Facebook.

Is Bo Dallas' title reign in jeopardy?

First comment: Who cares. CM Punk isn't in the WWE anymore . All hope is lost for this company now.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> I think HHH will put Bryan over. Firstly, its the right thing for business. And second of all, he could do it to spite Punk. HHH could get up after the match and be heard on camera saying " Damn, Daniel Bryan is really the best in the world".


Keep dreaming (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

inb4lock?

Probably could have been posted in the massive Punk thread. They didn't trade Punk for those 3 guys, they all could have done well and made money if Punk didn't decide to ditch.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Hahaha Facebook.
> 
> Is Bo Dallas' title reign in jeopardy?
> 
> First comment: Who cares. CM Punk isn't in the WWE anymore . All hope is lost for this company now.


Nah they Got the real Best in the world in Bryan, who's getting even bigger pops then Punk ever did. But Punk will be missed no doubt.
Some over reaction fro that fan.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

Hulk Hogan could wrestle in a wheelchair and he'd still be more important than Punk.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HHH should come out... Call out AJ and announce he has to do what's best for business and book her Championship match that starts..., Now..

Cue Litas music and her taking AJs title


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd laugh my *** off if Cena does a Punk took his ball and went home promo. Please Vince make this happen.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

--Very little on the C.M. Punk story that isn't in today's Observer. Regarding concussion stories that have been rumored today, Punk was banged up in the Royal Rumble and did take a concussion test on Monday. The test showed that he did not have a concussion and the test had nothing to do with his leaving. 

--Punk leaving had nothing to do with Batista getting a title shot at WrestleMania. Punk made it clear in the Ariel Helwani interview that he had no problem with that.

Via F4WOnline Daily Update


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I still feel like this is a work because you don't walk out on WM 30. However, if in fact he is done all together then I think The Shield will need to break up sooner than later so that Dean Ambrose can shine. Honestly, Ambrose has so much potential. Plus he isn't even 30 yet. He has the mic skills and wrestling ability that Punk had when he came in nearly 8 years ago. People seem to forget that The Shield has three talents on the verge of stardom. Reigns by next year may perhaps be a top 3 guy. Ambrose will be a top notch heel. Rollins will take time, but his mic skills have gotten much better and so he may even be a major player by year's end.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*



HeelJothy said:


> So we gain a 56 year old past his prime Sting, 45 year old tight jeans wearing douche Batista, A 60 year old Hulk Hogan who over the years has started to look more and more like a hotdog. On the other end, we lose Punk who is the second biggest draw in the company right now. Not worth it in my opinion.


Sting and Hogan take nothing away from Punk.. Sting will be taking on Taker and Hogan i do not even think is wrestling >.<.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'd laugh my *** off if Cena does a Punk took his ball and went home promo. Please Vince make this happen.


I really want to see this


----------



## HeelJothy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*



SoupBro said:


> inb4lock?
> 
> Probably could have been posted in the massive Punk thread. They didn't trade Punk for those 3 guys, they all could have done well and made money if Punk didn't decide to ditch.


I know it wasn't a trade, it just feels that way and your right I guess I should have posted this in the punk thread.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Really sucks, he must really not like things if he walked, as a punk fan I hope this is not true, or they will come to an agreement


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL at anyone who thinks this is a work. It's not on WWE.com, it's not not any WWE's social media sites like Facebook or Twitter. 

It was first reported 2 am in the morning last night, out of nowhere. If it was a work, your damn sure WWE would cover it. Until they do, it's not a work.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

what if next week we have a segment like this, except Daniel Bryan plays The Rock's role and CM Punk Stone Cold's (after all some many here think he was the new Stone Cold):






It would be the ultimate trolling by WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THIS is much..much...much more entertaining than thinking of that potentially horrible borefest of Batista vs. Orton :lol


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Apparently...



> The status of C.M. Punk has become a major talking point in WWE, as he told Vince McMahon about 30 minutes before the start of Raw on 1/27 in Cleveland that he was flying home, and did.
> 
> He wasn’t on the show and didn’t appear at the Smackdown tapings the next night. WWE has since pulled him off all shows, although at press time he was still being advertised for Elimination Chamber on 2/23 in Minneapolis. We’re told that he will eventually be pulled off that show as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

He should have waited and leave AFTER Mania. People like me have been saving a lot just to attend the show and see wrestlers we enjoy, like Punk. I'm pretty bummed right now.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> HHH should come out... Call out AJ and announce he has to do what's best for business and book her Championship match that starts..., Now..
> 
> Cue Litas music and her taking AJs title


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

Fans are gonna treat Sting with respect..you watch and see.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Apparently...


source???


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Triple H will put over Bryan, as he has done multiple times in the past as a heel especially at wrestlemania. The PWinsider story about HHH set to go over punk came from their radio show, which is basically two guys speculating, nothing more. I doubt it's true, even if it was, it would make sense in a way because Punk has one foot out the door already, HHH is the top heel, what purpopse does it serve for him to lose to Punk who is leaving anyway? Bryan however is hot as hell, same way Cena/Batista were back in the past when HHH put them over at Mania consecutively.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'd laugh my *** off if Cena does a Punk took his ball and went home promo. Please Vince make this happen.


The Cena hate which has been fairly dormant lately will explode if he did that :curry2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would be amazing :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Logged in for the first time since the Rumble, just hearing this now.

I hope it's real, because he needs to leave. He'll be missed, and I'm expecting he'll be back. And that's likely when I'll be too, since now there's finally a reason for me to not stick around watching the product.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

hahaha...nah. Bryan won't do that. The Rock said what had to be said because Austin was being political but um...it was a sad situation and the fans loved Austin despite all of that shit.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

It's definitely not a work, that would insinuate the WWE actually comes up with good, realistic storylines


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I certainly wouldn't mind that at all. Someone needs to say something. I wouldn't mind Vince coming out and addressing Punk. However, that would be creative and so I don't expect this to happen.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That might be the one thing to kill Bryan's momentum. Might be. 

If he tries to shit on CM Punk like that, I can see WWE doing that as the ultimate road block. If he gets away with it? Gat dayum, that man is over.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Will be so gutted if this is real. The guy is so entertaining when he is given the opportunity. Dont know if i would go as far as not watching anymore but it's another reason to an ever growing list.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would be awesome. Bryan could still get fan support by saying that Punk walked out because he was jealous of his recent success and taking over as the new choice of the people. Then he brings up how he's been held down just as much but worked through it and eventually got rewarded for his patience. Makes Punk the heel as WWE would intend.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Why? What would that achieve? That Daniel Bryan is a corporate jackass who has no shame or backbone? Or that Bryan supports WWE. If anything Bryan would support Punk in all this and I doubt he'd do it anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I would love that


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Punk will take his well deserved break. I wouldn't be surprised if we see Punk again by the end of this year or next year.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Cena would be the person to do it lol.


----------



## Dat_Tazz (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would be great, these internet fans would be torn on who to choose....


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*



Yes Era said:


> Fans are gonna treat Sting with respect..you watch and see.


..If they know who he is. That's not me insulting Sting. I could seriously see a good portion of the younger crowd being like "Oh. Uh. Is that a mid-life Jeff Hardy? COOL. YAAAY JEFF HARDY'S FATHER." Or something stupid like that.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

If you believe this you'll believe anything


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

This sounds like something Cena would do if Vince pushed him to do it..lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That'd be the one thing that could make me hate Bryan even more. That's am impressive feat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of people bombarding the WWE Facebook page with CM Punk comments. They are not happy at all :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ESPN Cleveland reporter Casey Kulas reported today that he heard from sources backstage at Monday's WWE RAW show in Cleveland, Ohio that there was a heated argument backstage between WWE executives and CM Punk.

Kulas wrote:

"My info on CM Punk: I do know from sources that at #Raw in CLE there was heated exchange backstage between Punk & staff. Topic - concussion."

"Punk was heard arguing with staff saying "I passed all your damn concussion test" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS""


The plot thickens.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

We are all being worked. This is just to spice up upcoming "Summer of Punk #2" after Wrestlemania!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> source???


Meltzer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

Agreed. They've actually found a way to make the product even worse. Wow.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



hardyorton said:


> I think The Rock put over way to many people to a fault. Let's be honest most of the number 1 guy's barely ever put over people Hogan barely ever did, Cena was the same as was Austin, it's the way it is really. Fan's don't want to see them get beat.


You're right. But before you retire you should try to help out someone.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*



SideburnGuru said:


> ..If they know who he is. That's not me insulting Sting. I could seriously see a good portion of the younger crowd being like *"Oh. Uh. Is that a mid-life Jeff Hardy? COOL. YAAAY JEFF HARDY'S FATHER." Or something stupid like that.*


:lol


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

I would not be at all surprised if this was a work by Punk. If you remember from the Punk DVD when he signed his WWE contract he knew the word would get out that he signed. So they decided to trick the fans by having him win the title before he left. Which gave birth to the first summer of punk in ROH. CM Punk is an amazing worker, it would not surprise me at all if this turned out to all be a work so that he could take some time off to heal up.

On the other hand I can see him having frustrations when it comes to part timers coming in and getting main event slots. Also the fact that people like him and Bryan have been legitimately held back in their career. I can understand him being upset. 

So many people seem so sure it's one way or the other, I'm on the fence because we really don't have enough information yet to really get a good judge on the situation.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*

Batista didn't even wear legit Timbs last week smh

dat $29.99 clearance rack when you're prolly a millionaire wtf


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 3 part timers don't equal 1 punk*



SideburnGuru said:


> ..If they know who he is. That's not me insulting Sting. I could seriously see a good portion of the younger crowd being like "Oh. Uh. Is that a mid-life Jeff Hardy? COOL. YAAAY JEFF HARDY'S FATHER." Or something stupid like that.


I doubt it. Think most fans will know who Sting is or was.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Punk is 35
burned out completly physically and mentally 
he need to quit wrestling full time and even if all things is solved WWWE need to start building new maineventers
Seth rollins - Dean Ambrose - Roman Reigns all can be maineventers individually as they are now as a group
Sami Zayn can actully fill the void if they gave him the chance
i won't talk about bryan who is difently going to be the #2 guy now after Cena in the near future 
they can always sign someone like adam cole who i can see doing better than punk in wwe 
Punk leaving is actually a wake up call and they need to change things quickly because their top stars are either burned out or part timers


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Unless it's kayfabe and sets up a match at Mania for the belt, it shouldn't happen.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

*Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

I feel like alot of people on the forum are punk fans, now that hes gone whos currently your number 1 favorite wrestler. None punk fans also?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Again, Punk must be a complete and utter b**** if any of this is true. Did he not have one of the longest title reigns in modern history? Is he not booked as one of WWE's top stars? He think he deserves title shots and main events every time? FFS, not Austin, not Rock, not HHH, not HBK were in the main events every time. Even when they are their very best, sometimes other people were in title matches. Anyone supporting Punk over this is being a b**** too.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'd be the one thing that could make me hate Bryan even more. That's am impressive feat.


WWE would do this if they were truly stupid...

Punk fanbase is too loyal they'd start booing him so damn fast, Bryan would be on his way to Cena territory with mixed reactions. It'd be stupid,especially with both being former indy guys.

It should be Orton or HHH...Batista if they turned him full on heel :lol


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk wasn't my favorite wrestler to begin with. Not even top 5 actually, as his recent work has been extremely mediocre.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would be one stupid move. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Sandow, although Bray Wyatt is the only one I'm invested in right now. The others are being buried currently.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

CM Punk leaving = work = network?

Currently covered on.

Bleacher Report
Fox Sports
The Sun
The Independent
Yahoo
Digital Spy
TMZ
CBS
Facebook
Twitter
TNA
A shit load of smaller websites


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk. You can't just "replace" him

Punk and Ambrose are my two favorite on the roster but just cuz Punk left, Ambrose doesn't just jump into his spot and become him or some shit like that.


----------



## AWw PHuuCk (Mar 13, 2010)

reposted at later point.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

BlueRover said:


> Again, Punk must be a complete and utter b**** if any of this is true. Did he not have one of the longest title reigns in modern history? Is he not booked as one of WWE's top stars? He think he deserves title shots and main events every time? FFS, not Austin, not Rock, not HHH, not HBK were in the main events every time. Even when they are their very best, sometimes other people were in title matches. Anyone supporting Punk over this is being a b**** too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Instant channel changer, no Network buy period, and done with WWE. It would be stupid on all levels and just prove how out of touch the WWE is and always will be.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

:bryan3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

He wouldn't make my top 20 even if he was around, but to answer the thread: Orton, Brock, Bryan, Sheamus and Cena. In that order.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol.. This shit is getting more and more ridiculous

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...over-in-wwe-cm-punk-news-daniel-bryan-batista


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Again, Punk must be a complete and utter b**** if any of this is true. Did he not have one of the longest title reigns in modern history? Is he not booked as one of WWE's top stars? He think he deserves title shots and main events every time? FFS, not Austin, not Rock, not HHH, not HBK were in the main events every time. Even when they are their very best, sometimes other people were in title matches. Anyone supporting Punk over this is being a b**** too.


This would be cool and all if Punk had ever main evented..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan was always first for me. With Punk gone, Cesaro and Rollins round out the top three.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Have him call out CM Punk. He's done for the time being... He needs a break people, let him enjoy it without thinking of ways for him to come back next week..


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Da Shield


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Christian, AKA the wrestler with the least poll options in wrestlingforum history.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> Again, Punk must be a complete and utter b**** if any of this is true. Did he not have one of the longest title reigns in modern history? Is he not booked as one of WWE's top stars? He think he deserves title shots and main events every time? FFS, not Austin, not Rock, *not HHH*, not HBK *were in the main events every time*. Even when they are their very best, sometimes other people were in title matches. Anyone supporting Punk over this is being a b**** too.












Also, Austin wasn't exactly thrilled at not main eventing either. Bet you he was complaining as well.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would bury Punk and Bryan. The crowd wouldn't know how to react.. I really hope Bryan doesn't do it. Now, if Cena does it that would be fantastic. He would get completely buried by the crowd.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Im glad hes hone, hes just a crybaby, he was given the moon and failed. And this is comming from a huge punk mark.

John cena is still #1 for me and the majority of the WWE universe.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Nah they Got the real Best in the world in Bryan, who's getting even bigger pops then Punk ever did. But Punk will be missed no doubt.
> Some over reaction fro that fan.


Well, I was talking more about how the fan just totally crapped over the news about Bo Dallas...what does Bryan have to do with this, anyway? And who cares about his pops?

And let's not turn this thread into another "who's the REAL BITW" pissing contest. Such a waste of time.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Deptford said:


> This would be cool and all if Punk had ever main evented..


He did, once he turned heel.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Perhaps Daniel Bryan isn't the man to do this with. However, I still think the OP makes a solid point in that Punk should be called out. My vote goes to Vince, but I wouldn't mind someone turning heel again. Perhaps The Miz?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At this point I think it's looking like this is a shoot. I also don't think its a coincidence they did the Bryan/HHH staredown on Raw this past Monday. Looks like they knew Punk was going home and have adjusted accordingly, giving Bryan the slot as HHH's opponent at WM.


----------



## AWw PHuuCk (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like some of the things posted on Wrestling dirtsheet sites about CM Punk being mad at Batista or about Batista headlining WMXXX were somewhat embellished for some clicks. In case no one has posted it, I found the legit video on youtube from the Portland Comic Con with CM Punk a couple days before the Royal Rumble, and if you watch the first minute of the video, Punk makes it clear he's fine with Batista returning and that they're friends. Admits that he would rather see Bryan headline WMXXX but at the same time, Batista returning is good. See link below. So that should really defuse the whole CM Punk vs Batista drama as long as the dirt sheets don't ignore it.

I have too few posts to have the actual link on my reply, so just search on youtube: "CM Punk Leaves WWE (Video From 1.24.14)" and you should see it if any of you are interested


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> CM Punk leaving = work = network?
> 
> Currently covered on.
> 
> ...


:lmao most of these always cover WWE stories.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Cena should do it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Wouldn't make much sense, in kayfabe or in reality. Let Triple H do it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

If anything, they need him to do the exact opposite and have him defend Punk. That would get him even more over, his whole thing is supposed to be "fighting the machine", having him defend Punk's actions supports the current storyline.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

WWE don't have the balls to mention anything Punk related on TV. The only way this would work is if he called out Punk and we got a suprise return (Austin :mark


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I have changed my mind. How about Paul Heyman?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Deptford said:


> This would be cool and all if Punk had ever main evented..


A year and a half title reign doesn't count?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Again, Punk must be a complete and utter b**** if any of this is true. Did he not have one of the longest title reigns in modern history? Is he not booked as one of WWE's top stars? He think he deserves title shots and main events every time? FFS, not Austin, not Rock, not HHH, not HBK were in the main events every time. Even when they are their very best, sometimes other people were in title matches. Anyone supporting Punk over this is being a b**** too.


LMFAO. You need to read up on Wrestling history my friend

HHH - 5 closing matches, 3 Undertaker Streak Matches, 2 more title matches on top of that = 10 main event matches total.

John Cena - 5 closing matches, 4 other title matches = 9 Main Events.

Punk - 1 title match, 1 Undertaker match = 2 main events, not 1 closing match.

For a guy that has cosistantly been atleast the #2 guy in the company thats a crock. HHH has had 10 main event matches, and he was never the true #1 guy. Edge was given the final match because he earned it. Miz was given one because they are idiots. Punk deserves to close atleast 1 Mania, and has a every right to tell Vince to kiss his ass.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Nimbus said:


> Im glad hes hone, hes just a crybaby, he was given the moon and failed. And this is comming from a huge punk mark.
> 
> *John cena is still #1 for me and the majority of the WWE universe.*



In what universe you live?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Can't decide my #1 now between Cesaro, Sandow and Ambrose. Rollins has been promoted to my number 4 guy, Heyman now my favourite person in WWE.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Riddle101 said:


> Why? What would that achieve? That Daniel Bryan is a corporate jackass who has no shame or backbone? Or that Bryan supports WWE. If anything Bryan would support Punk in all this and I doubt he'd do it anyway.


This.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Soulrollins said:


> In what universe you live?


You mustbe blind, or deaf. Jhon cena is the face of the WWE, the top guy of the company.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Ambrose undisputed. He and Punk were tied before.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The Shield, Wyatt or Ziggler.

Really impressed by Wyatt lately.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> A year and a half title reign doesn't count?


If you count mid card reigns as main event reigns. 

He had about 4 months total that mattered though tbf.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

CM Punk is still my number one but in regards to your question.

Christian.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Once again Daniel Bryan because I relate to him the most, I'm also a 5'8 average guy and the fact that I'm watching him climb himself to an awesome victory at WM30 is keeping me interested!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I don't understand why anyone that doesn't consider Punk their (or a) favorite would respond to this..

Probably Ambrose.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I'm obviously a huge Christian fan. So I'd have to go Christian Bryan and the shield. All of them I'm happy to see


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

If Heyman had the cache with WWE fans as he did with ECW, he could do a reboot of his legendary FUCK SABU promo which completely buried Sabu to the ECW faithful. PHUCK PHIL would trend worldwide.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't blame punk for being upset. After last year against taker I only saw him main eventing this mania but obviously they went against it. And not even for Bryan but for BATISTA ?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk officially the HBK of this generation. :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Nimbus said:


> Im glad hes hone, hes just a crybaby, he was given the moon and failed. And this is comming from a huge punk mark.


I think you're taking the whole "this is coming from a huge punk mark" thing a bit too far.

If you think he's failed as a pro wrestler and don't want to see him on TV again, then I wouldn't call you a huge fan.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> A year and a half title reign doesn't count?


Not when you're booked as a midcarder and not allowed to mainevent a PPV, unless its with Rock or Cena. WWE made that championship irrelevant until he went against The Rock.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Nimbus said:


> You mustbe blind, or deaf. Jhon cena is the face of the WWE, the top guy of the company.


You must be deaf, this crowd booing him every night, he's the face of the company, who fucking cares.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Cena should sow those seeds for a WM31 main event after Punk chills for a bit. :mark:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Punk officially the HBK of this generation. :lol


HBK went home but still got paid, CM Punk won't be.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Choke2Death said:


> He wouldn't make my top 20 even if he was around, but to answer the thread: Orton, Brock, Bryan, Sheamus and Cena. In that order.


fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Fuck, I thought Bryan really did call out CM Punk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> HBK went home but still got paid, CM Punk won't be.


True. I meant in terms of leaving, though.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> LMFAO. You need to read up on Wrestling history my friend
> 
> HHH - 5 closing matches, *3 Undertaker Streak Matches, 2 more title matches* on top of that = 10 main event matches total.
> 
> ...


Those are not main events, dumbass. Closing matches are the only main events. Triple H had 5 for the star/draw he was and longevity on top. Rock and Austin would have had more, if they had stayed past 03. Cena is Vince's project.

Punk is not at their level to warrant it, simple as that. If he can't draw against Brock Lesnar of all people, what makes you think he can headline wrestlemania over the Rock? Fucking comedy.

Stop pretending like WWE actually needs punk, they don't.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

say if HHH vs Bryan happens at WM30, U think WWE will make the match go on last and have DB win basically as a fuck you to Punk saying this could have been you?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt.

I have a lot of favorites though, they're all in my sig. Wyatt and Orton i'm most invested in atm.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Best4Bidness said:


> If Heyman had the cache with WWE fans as he did with ECW, he could do a reboot of his legendary FUCK SABU promo which completely buried Sabu to the ECW faithful. PHUCK PHIL would trend worldwide.


I get what you mean. However, I just think at this point since Heyman is a heel it would make sense to have him shit on CM Punk. Heyman cuts the best promos right now and I think he could say things that no one else could because he is that damn good on the mic.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

CM Punk. 

If your favorite changes just because he's going through some hard shit with the company that you know nothing about, you don't need to nor do you deserve to call yourself a fan or mark.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Bryan wouldn't really agree to such an "angle" let's not forget that he and Punk are genuine friends and he wouldn't want to work any kind of Punk angle without Punk's permission.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> say if HHH vs Bryan happens at WM30, U think WWE will make the match go on last and have DB win basically as a fuck you to Punk saying this could have been you?


It's possible. But also depends what the other matches are, especially what the Title match is.


----------



## Dat_Tazz (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The Shield, I like them all. If I had to choose one I'd pick Roman.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Lol Bryan will get booed it doesn't help him, he will look like he's the heel since a lot that's cheering Bryan are Punk fans.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bfo4jd said:


> Those are not main events, dumbass. Closing matches are the only main events. Triple H had 5 for the star/draw he was. Rock and Austin would have had more, if they had stayed past 03. Cena is Vince's project.
> 
> Punk is not at their level to warrant it, simple as that. If he can't draw against Brock Lesnar of all people, what makes you think he can headline wrestlemania over the Rock? Fucking comedy.


If you notice, he is counting what WWE calls main events then also those that actually close. So he isn't treating anyone unfairly in that comparison... in fact, Punk has only had two "main events" by that measure and not one closing and true main event. So the point still stands when it comes to WM main eventing. You factor in how many times, as champ, he didn't close the show and any point you make against Punk being slighted in his title reign is thrown out the window.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan, Bray Wyatt and soon to be Roman Reigns.

Of course if he was full-time I'd say Lesnar.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

No, #BadNewsBarrett should do it. Massive heat right there!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

If HHH/Bryan doesn't involve the title, it aint going on last.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: All CM Punk has walked out/it's a work/he's a hero/he's a bitch discussion here*



SideburnGuru said:


> I think he would for Punk.
> 
> It would be an awesome farewell match.


Austin said farewell.

in 2003

To his greatest rival

Still winning 2/3 Mania matches

It was a perfect ending


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont agree with punk saying wwe shouldn't sign sting we all want our dream match regardless


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



SideburnGuru said:


> CM Punk.
> 
> If your favorite changes just because he's going through some hard shit with the company that you know nothing about, you don't need to nor do you deserve to call yourself a fan or mark.


Pretty sure he means favorite active wrestler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Can't Punk still be your favorite wrestler? I'm sure guys like Austin, Rock. Foley, Flair are still peoples favorites. 

I never had one favorite though, there quite a few guys i cheer for.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If they could some how turn this into Punk and Bryan trying to take over the WWE with a revolution then that would be a great angle. On the way they recruit other pissed off guys and force them selves into major matches at Wrestlemania. Three month take over. 

Both could get sacked on air but both turn up each week and are uncontrollable.

DREAM ON of cause.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, I was talking more about how the fan just totally crapped over the news about Bo Dallas...what does Bryan have to do with this, anyway? And who cares about his pops?
> 
> And let's not turn this thread into another "who's the REAL BITW" pissing contest. Such a waste of time.


Ah Bossy let's do :mark:


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

*Even though CM Punk is irreplaceable, I went with Daniel Bryan, as he's my number two. Honorable mentions to Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler and Dean Ambrose.*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's a work. Would even bet on it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> If HHH/Bryan doesn't involve the title, it aint going on last.


It should, but it would be really hard to give a coherent kayfabe explanation on why it would go last.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> If you notice, he is counting what WWE calls main events then also those that actually close. So he isn't treating anyone unfairly in that comparison... in fact, Punk has only had two "main events" by that measure and not one closing and true main event. So the point still stands when it comes to WM main eventing. You factor in how many times, as champ, he didn't close the show and any point you make against Punk being slighted in his title reign is thrown out the window.


Main events are closing matches, period. There is no reason include or exclude anything else. Undertaker has faced lot of chumps back in the day, not all those can be counted main events, Triple H vs Booker for the title at WM 19 was even lower than Punk vs Jericho was at WM 28. Punk has had *zero* main events. He is not at the level to warrant it, maybe a few more years would have gotten him there, who knows?

He is also not counting longevity, Triple H has been with the company since 1995 and late 1999 is when he got his main event push. Punk has been with WWE since 2006. Big difference there.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> :lmao most of these always cover WWE stories.


What do you want? Barrack Obama covering the story.

You don't like Punk. Great. Well do one off this section if you're going to spend all your time on here talking more about the people you dislike than the people you do like Matt L.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> say if HHH vs Bryan happens at WM30, U think WWE will make the match go on last and have DB win basically as a fuck you to Punk saying this could have been you?


What are you talking about again? If it main events, then because to save the embarrasment to have 80.000 people to shit on your main event. Batista/Randy will still get shat on though no matter where you put the match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Gotta go with Cesaro, guy does impressive things in the ring like the swing, european upper cut and swiss blade ( still waiting for him to do the UFO someday) and will have a bright future ahead


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



SideburnGuru said:


> CM Punk.
> 
> If your favorite changes just because he's going through some hard shit with the company that you know nothing about, you don't need to nor do you deserve to call yourself a fan or mark.


It's hard for him to be deemed your current favourite, if he's not actually still with the company. he'd now have to be classified under "all time favourites" rather than current.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Sandow, the most under-appreciated/under-used talent in WWE currently.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Superhippy said:


> LMFAO. You need to read up on Wrestling history my friend
> 
> HHH - 5 closing matches, 3 Undertaker Streak Matches, 2 more title matches on top of that = 10 main event matches total.


And let me be the first to point out that HHH has also lost 3 times to the Undertaker, he tapped out to Benoit at WM, making Benoit champion for the first time, he lost to Batista, making Batista champion for the first time, he lost to Cena, arguably making Cena the star that he was back then, among others. Few top stars have lost more and made more main event stars than HHH on the big stage.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



truk83 said:


> Perhaps Daniel Bryan isn't the man to do this with. However, I still think the OP makes a solid point in that Punk should be called out. My vote goes to Vince, but I wouldn't mind someone turning heel again. Perhaps The Miz?


:mark:

:banderas

Man if MIZ called out Punk...

They have history, Punk has called Miz out in interviews atleast twice...like shat on him. We as fans do it but it's kinda messed up,Miz has a right to throw shots back even though he handled them well.

Miz is a good hell too.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I still can't believe this happened. So fucking sad right now.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm gonna get the WWE Network next month, but aside from tuning into RAW & Smackdown every week, nah, I'm done with that. The only reason I have tuned in, in the past few years was because of Punk. I quit watching for YEARS, from 2003-2005, I didn't watch. They brought back ECW, I tuned in again, that's where I got to see Punk, and he instantly became one of my all-time favorite performers. After the Benoit debacle, I stopped tuning in again. I didn't watch WWE on a consistent basis until the night that they brought Bret Hart back in 2010, to confront Michaels, and even then, I would just tune in here and there. But when CM Punk dropped that pipebomb, I've been tuning in EVERY WEEK SINCE. Even with them misusing him in 2013, and Punk seemingly going through the motions, I stuck it out. 

I'm not sure that I care to see much anymore. I missed the post-Rumble RAW, and I'll probably skip out on RAW next week as well. When I hear word that Taker or Sting is showing up, I'll tune in, up until Wrestlemania, and after Mania, probably tune out again. 

Punk was the best thing WWE had going.... WWE should've been marketing Punk/Bryan/Cena/Orton as the FACES of WWE, but instead, we get crap storyline after crap storyline.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that if this is indeed real and you look back at his history with the company, it is not surprising that he is becoming frustrated.

when he signed in 2005, he was suppose debut with Mickie James as his manager, however he gets demoted to ovw and told by triple h , he does not know how to work.

2006, he re emerges and gets over, but the company resist going all the way with him. In 2008 he wins mitb , becomes world champion, but plays second fiddle to cena, batista, hbk, jericho and is booked as a fluke champion.

in 2009 he rebounds as a top heel, but his run is stopped short after a conversation with undertaker about the dress code.

what i am getting at is so many ups and downs, in his career that it is frustrating and perhaps the latest direction wound him up. I will say he must be very financially comfortable to do this before mania, as I am aware he has been wise with money and the promotion cannot get to him with that aspect. I hope he gets what he wants


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Punk officially the HBK of this generation. :lol


At least HBK was hopped up on pills, Punk is just a lunatic.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Triple H should do it if they decide to talk about it. Would make zero sense for Bryan to call out Punk. Would be surprised if they have Cena cut some cliche promo about people leaving when the going gets tough and him staying because he'll never quit. Basically have him talk about Punk without saying his name.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That sound like something Cena or Triple H should do, since both guys love WWE, and walking out of the WWE, will be like sacrilege in their eyes. 

Daniel Bryan calling Punk out, wouldn't make sense in the realm of kayfabe or reality, plus Bryan doesn't seem like a WWE guy, he seems more like a overall wrestling guy (a guy who would wrestle in any promotion), so somebody walking out of the WWE wouldn't effect him as much as it would HHH and Cena, who would probably take it personal.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/

I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oakue said:


> At least HBK was hopped up on pills, Punk is just a lunatic.


:lol

Good point.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Smitson said:


> Punk wasn't my favorite wrestler to begin with. Not even top 5 actually, as his recent work has been extremely mediocre.


Totally agree with this.

Daniel Bryan is my current favorite.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Holy shit. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Brye said:


> Holy shit. :lmao:lmao:lmao


And then they want us to believe the stories they write.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

WrestlingInc getting worked.

fpalm

Do they really think AJ would send a tweet out on the situation, and call Punk, "Phil?"

:lol I mean, come on.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

They have to talk about the the situation, but I hope it isn't Bryan doing it. CM Punk just simply can't disappear out of tin air.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Wow thats just.....wow
These sites man

Fake tweets are clearly over as fuck


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I'd like to think Daniel Bryan isn't the type of guy who would turn his back on a friend and talk shit about him for his own personal benefit. That's the type of stuff that's best left to hollywood, fame-hungry, action-hero posers like The Rock.



















:troll


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan. The same as it's been since his WHC heel run during Smackdown. Punk was 1B up until seemingly lack of effort post-Brock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Let :cena2 do it.

It'd be the best thing in years.

John would KILL this type of promo.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

Before Punk left and all they were considering doing another Summer of Punk angle and considered giving him the title back. Well, they booked this year's Money in the Bank at the Allstate Arena in Illinois again - the same place that the 2011 Money in the Bank took place at, the same event in which Punk won the title. When I read they booked it at the Allstate Arena, I figured it was for Punk and the angle, but now he's gone. Just a little coincidence I thought about. I guess what I'm wondering is if anyone else cares, noticed this, or had any ideas in mind before he left?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk didn't lose his smile. When the fuck did he ever smile? :lol


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


You can't... what? Grasp the fact that it's fake? It's well over the 140-character limit.

Anyway, assuming this isn't a work I support Punk 100%. Any sane person who has ever worked hard at their job (which probably excludes 3/4 of the people on this site as they're not old enough to work yet, but I digress) would understand that it's unacceptable to shit all over your talent by bringing back has-beens just in time to steal the spotlight. The brass complains when they think the roster isn't "stepping up," then they make it impossible for their talent TO step up.

The McMahon family and HHH are all first-rate assholes, there's no getting around to it. Wouldn't mind seeing a few stars walk off and send a message.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*



> Since Punk Is Gone


Objection. Assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I cannot believe that someone who operates that website thought that was a real tweet.

Tells you all you need to know about dirtsheets.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Other: CM Punk.

Poll question doesn't say anything about excluding CM Punk.

#loophole


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

What the fuck are supposed to means the title of this thread?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

You Punk marks are so funny. You act as if Punk is a total jobber. I am happy that I can say Curtis Axel is a former intercontinental champion and I go crazy for when he beats a jobber on Main Event, and you guys are here bitching and acting like Punk has not accomplished anything and was held down because he didn't get to have the last match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Punk didn't lose his smile. When the fuck did he ever smile? :lol


...He seems to be in his element and over-joyed when visiting a Hockey game or a UFC event, total apathy when appearing on RAW though.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Fucking lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> What the fuck are supposed to means the title of this thread?







WWE History 101.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hope he isn't gone for good. Punk was one of the bright spots in the WWE despite his lackluster face run post-Best vs Beast 2013. I still maintain he'll be back though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Think I'll just stick with the odd Indy and NJPW for my wrestling intake. Both National Promotions have gone insane. Managed to kill a lot of my enthusiasm for wrestling.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Macho Minion said:


> You can't... what? Grasp the fact that it's fake? It's well over the 140-character limit.
> 
> Anyway, assuming this isn't a work I support Punk 100%. Any sane person who has ever worked hard at their job (which probably excludes 3/4 of the people on this site as they're not old enough to work yet, but I digress) would understand that it's unacceptable to shit all over your talent by bringing back has-beens just in time to steal the spotlight. The brass complains when they think the roster isn't "stepping up," then they make it impossible for their talent TO step up.
> 
> The McMahon family and HHH are all first-rate assholes, there's no getting around to it. Wouldn't mind seeing a few stars walk off and send a message.



It's fake??????


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Sonnen Says said:


> Lol Bryan will get booed it doesn't help him, he will look like he's the heel since a lot that's cheering Bryan are Punk fans.


lol. No one's gonna boo Bryan at this point. Beside, he's way more over than Punk ever was.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

It's funny that some of you think you know what WWE was planning 6 months from now.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

how stupid are the people on wrestling inc?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Let :cena2 do it.
> 
> It'd be the best thing in years.
> 
> John would KILL this type of promo.


He would get so much shit from the fans in attendance, it would be brilliant. have the ultimate corporate suck up bash the rebel when he isn't there, would actually set up a possible Cena heel turn (if creative had any balls).


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



The People's H2O said:


> lol. No one's gonna boo Bryan at this point. Beside, he's way more over than Punk ever was.


That'll only be confirmed when his merch sales rival or take over Punk's from 2011-2012, let's not forget the great receptions Punk was getting during the height of Summer Of Punk.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Smitson said:


> Punk wasn't my favorite wrestler to begin with. Not even top 5 actually, as his recent work has been extremely mediocre.


This.

On the current roster, I'm going with :dazzler.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oakue said:


> I cannot believe that someone who operates that website thought that was a real tweet.
> 
> Tells you all you need to know about dirtsheets.












Not necessarily related, but...


:draper2


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rollins and reigns 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Triple H


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

If this is true, what a fucking shame.

He quits because he wasn't the center of the show? Fucking good then, fuck him. One of the best all around talents today, I'd rather see him gone than do this weak, half assed garbage he's been doing for awhile. 

Was probably very upset that Shield faced Bryan, Cena and Sheamus instead of Bryan, Cena and him.

Fuck this guy, I'm officially done with any fandom or support for CM Punk.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Curtis Axel said:


> You Punk marks are so funny. You act as if Punk is a total jobber. I am happy that I can say Curtis Axel is a former intercontinental champion and I go crazy for when he beats a jobber on Main Event, and you guys are here bitching and acting like Punk has not accomplished anything and was held down because he didn't get to have the last match at Wrestlemania.


That's like saying a fan shouldnt be pissed at his team losing a finals because there were teams who didnt even qualify to be in the tournament. Different talents, different goals. Axel should be glad if he has a match at WM.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If anyone is in the mood for a good laugh WrestleZone caught wind of the fake AJ Lee tweet from earlier and posted it as a legit story:

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/449...on-sting-signing-with-wwe-merchandise-concept


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

I think he'll be back. Vince can't say no to money.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Think I'll just stick with the odd Indy and NJPW for my wrestling intake. Both National Promotions have gone insane. Managed to kill a lot of my enthusiasm for wrestling.


See you on Monday so.

Bloody over reaction on here, He walked out. He wasn't fired. He had to do a little Time in the Mid card scene, Christ Cena is having a mid card feud with Wyatt at WM30. Not every Main Eventer will headline WM, The guy's done everything and he didn't like the fact he was fighting HHH, A legend at WM. Come on, really Punk should be on Total Diva's.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bray Wyatt easily. His segments will probably be the only ones I'm going to watch for the next few months.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

What Bryan should do is drop an elbow from the top rope, both as a nod to Punk and more importantly, show Punk how to do it correctly.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*



Asenath said:


> Objection. Assuming facts not in evidence.


I know it's not for fact. I meant and should have put assumedly or something along those lines. I just simply meant being as how it looks now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Mis leading thread title SMFH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wild_Card! said:


> If anyone is in the mood for a good laugh WrestleZone caught wind of the fake AJ Lee tweet from earlier and posted it as a legit story:
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/449...on-sting-signing-with-wwe-merchandise-concept
> 
> ...


Not found. 

Darn, I missed some great lulz, didn't I? unk3


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

We want answers!!!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Not found.
> 
> Darn, I missed some great lulz, didn't I? unk3


:lmao I guess WZ lurks WF too.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Because the wrestling experts of the dirt-sheets got worked and they deleted the articles here a picture from WrestlingInc's article...


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> That'll only be confirmed when his merch sales rival or take over Punk's from 2011-2012, let's not forget the great receptions Punk was getting during the height of Summer Of Punk.


What receptions? The only time he got a real BIG reception was in his hometown in chicago(MITB). Bryan's been getting that type of reception on a weekly basis, now. It's not even close.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

It should be Batista. It would solidify him as a heel (which I think he's more natural at since he's kind of an asshole anyway), it would help make Batista relevant aside from just the guy that came back after a few years and won the Ruble without any real build, and it would _really_ get under Punk's skin if Batista is out there calling Punk selfish and saying he quit on the fans because he knows he's not as good as part timers like Batista.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> See you on Monday so.
> 
> Bloody over reaction on here, He walked out. He wasn't fired. He had to do a little Time in the Mid card scene, Christ Cena is having a mid card feud with Wyatt at WM30. Not every Main Eventer will headline WM, The guy's done everything and he didn't like the fact he was fighting HHH, A legend at WM. Come on, really Punk should be on Total Diva's.


THIS. People are acting as if he were fired. Punk walked out of his own accord. He is most likely trying to leverage WWE into some concessions, knowing now is not the time that WWE needs any more shitstorms, with the network debut looming.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

Say what you want about HHH, but what's wrong with a program with him at Mania? Like him or not there aren't many active or even part time wrestlers left who are as big as HHH, and the feud would get just as much if not more time on Raw leading up to Mania than any other angle. 

Also, why would Punk be so upset over Batista? I thought they were really good friends?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> If this is true, what a fucking shame.
> 
> He quits because he wasn't the center of the show? Fucking good then, fuck him. One of the best all around talents today, I'd rather see him gone than do this weak, half assed garbage he's been doing for awhile.
> 
> ...


*You said 'Fuck Phil Brooks' over a week ago, so I guess nothing has really changed for you. *:cool2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

Payback is scheduled to be in Chicago, not MITB.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's funny that some of you think you know what WWE was planning 6 months from now.


WWE doesn't even know what it's planning 6 months from now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> See you on Monday so.
> 
> Bloody over reaction on here, He walked out. He wasn't fired. He had to do a little Time in the Mid card scene, *Christ Cena is having a mid card feud with Wyatt at WM30. Not every Main Eventer will headline WM, *The guy's done everything and he didn't like the fact he was fighting HHH, A legend at WM. Come on, really Punk should be on Total Diva's.


Cena main-evented many Wrestlemania's. Punk, never. There's a difference.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



The People's H2O said:


> What receptions? The only time he got a real BIG reception was in his hometown in chicago(MITB). Bryan's been getting that type of reception on a weekly basis, now. It's not even close.


It is close, you need to go back and relive the RAWs from 2011, I admit Bryan takes it in crowd response but just about takes it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*



Maximus Odinson said:


> WWE doesn't even know what it's planning 6 months from now.


WWE doesn't even know what it's planning 6 seconds from now, let alone 6 months. Bloody useless.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's what Meltzer wrote in the Observer today. An interesting read:


> The status of C.M. Punk has become a major talking point in WWE, as he told Vince McMahon about 30 minutes before the start of Raw on 1/27 in Cleveland that he was flying home, and did.
> 
> He wasn’t on the show and didn’t appear at the Smackdown tapings the next night. WWE has since pulled him off all shows, although at press time he was still being advertised for Elimination Chamber on 2/23 in Minneapolis. We’re told that he will eventually be pulled off that show as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Cena main-evented many Wrestlemania's. Punk, never. There's a difference.


Fighting the Undertaker at WM and getting the best match of the night is not good enough? People don't remember which match went higher. They remember the best matches.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

Sounds like Punk needs a break from it all and needs to have some "me time". So good for Punk and hopefully his return is in Chicago. They could flip that into a huge explosion of pop


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

As a big Punk guy I think it's good. Honestly. He's being booked like crap and because of that his desire wasn't there. Any more of that shit and he could have lost a bit of the legacy he's built. From a selfish standpoint it sucks but Punk has every right to leave. He could have been as big as anybody but the company just fucked him over time and time again. Giving him little treats here and there but still, always making sure he was never the #1 guy, not even for a moment. He doesn't deserve that shit. Him and Bryan now apparently, they're the only two people actually care about to a massive degree who are fulltime. Bryan won't be fucked over. His whole STORYLINE is about being 'held down' and eventually he'll have his moment. Punk? I'm afraid it could be it for now. It would be awesome if he just left, got hyped later on, came back and just fucked shit up. Win the 2015 rumble, and finally main e-fucking-vent.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Not a lot of people in the wrestling business has weighed they're thoughts yet, looking forward to hearing what people like jim ross, Bret hart, paul heyman have to say on this matter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Like i said in another thread. With the WWe booking MITB for Chicago. Punk might take a few months off and have some "me time". Completely remove himself from the world. No social media,no public appearnaces. Just a well deserved relaxing time off. And come back out of no where with one of the biggest pops in WWE history.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I don't think you realise WWE want to do the OPPOSITE of antagonizing Punk, they do in fact want him back, I'm sure.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

dazzy666 said:


> Not a lot of people in the wrestling business has weighed they're thoughts yet, looking forward to hearing what people like jim ross, Bret hart, paul heyman have to say on this matter.


Austin will have a podcast on Tuesday about Bryan and Punk...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

will94 said:


> Here's what Meltzer wrote in the Observer today. An interesting read:


:hmm:

Quite a few conflicting reports. Some saying he was not even on the script, to begin with, some saying he was written off only when he left.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

JamesK said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569731/aj-lee-confirms-that-cm-punk-quitting-is-not-a-work/
> 
> I can't... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:jordan4


----------



## TheDarkEnigma (Oct 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/9si8cIjAaVo Punk at WIzard World


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Billy8383 said:


> *Say what you want about HHH, but what's wrong with a program with him at Mania? Like him or not there aren't many active or even part time wrestlers left who are as big as HHH, and the feud would get just as much if not more time on Raw leading up to Mania than any other angle. *Also, why would Punk be so upset over Batista? I thought they were really good friends?


And why should Bryan(the hottest wrestler on the planet) and Punk(the 2nd hottest wrestler on the planet) fight for a shot to face that washed up turd at WM? 

I'm not a Punk fan by any means, never was, and never will, but if the main reason behind his departure is him refusing to work with Hunter at WM then I'm 100% on his side.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> That's like saying a fan shouldnt be pissed at his team losing a finals because there were teams who didnt even qualify to be in the tournament. Different talents, different goals. Axel should be glad if he has a match at WM.


You guys should be happy that he has accomplished so much and not act like he is a jobber because he has not main evented a fucking Wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m 
keep voicing your opinions @WWEUniverse
but please stop asking me if im going to quit, its annoying

i still have a year left


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*



Sono Shion said:


> Payback is scheduled to be in Chicago, not MITB.


Damn, I don't where I read that MITB thing at then. Now looking for it, you're right. My bad.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

He was never one of my favourites, I liked him but I was never that invested into him, for me his best work was in the SES. Bray, Ziggler and Cody are my favourites and will continue to be.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

"I havent seen you do any acting..."

"I do it every monday man, I act like I wanna be there".

He's goooone.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Big Wiggle said:


> fpalm


Punk wouldn't make my top 20 either. My favorites are also Cena, Sheamus, Hunter, Orton, and Ryback.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


When it comes to making your dinner he's the BEST IN THE WOOOOOORLD


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan had already overtaken Punk for me since SummerSlam, but they were 1A and 1B


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


Worst photoshop in the world.....


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan was already my current fave right now. Punk hasn't really done much since Summerslam. It was pretty close though. Shield, Sandow, Wyatt and Cesaro are behind him.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

Punk coming in as a 'mystery opponent' against whoever the champ is in Chicago would be amazing. The pop he would get for an unannounced return in his hometown would be epic.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Worst photoshop in the world.....


No dude they really make pizzas that way


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


Your photoshop skills are legendary :lmao

I hope Punk doesnt walk out and brings my pizza home. :cool2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


I hope you didn't Photoshop that cause that looks awful. LOL.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Look at my man Axel dominating this poll.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

They've actually booked Payback at the Allstate Arena, a month earlier then MITB. That's about 5 months away, and a month from Punk's contract expiry. So let's see how Punk feels by then. He may feel different after 3 or 4 months away.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Queen Creole said:


> Triple H should do it if they decide to talk about it. Would make zero sense for Bryan to call out Punk. Would be surprised if they have Cena cut some cliche promo about people leaving when the going gets tough and him staying because he'll never quit. Basically have him talk about Punk without saying his name.


"CenaNation is still here and always gon' be here,we won't quit,we still going to be Hustlin' and doin it wit Loyalty and Respect because R TIME IS NOWWWWW!!!!!!" 

:cena3*

*Cue music... "You can't see me!/My time is NOW!" **


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

xdryza said:


> I hope you didn't Photoshop that cause that looks awful. LOL.


No the tattoos are real I swear


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Interesting Little Note Since Punk Is Gone*

I think he'll be back even if he doesn't ever think he'll be back and WWE doesn't think he's coming back he'll still end up coming back.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

The People's H2O said:


> And why should Bryan(the hottest wrestler on the planet) and Punk(the 2nd hottest wrestler on the planet) fight for a shot to face that washed up turd at WM?
> 
> I'm not a Punk fan by any means, never was, and never will, but if the main reason behind his departure is him refusing to work with Hunter at WM then I'm 100% on his side.


And who should he work with instead?


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Worst photoshop in the world.....





MaybeLock said:


> Your photoshop skills are legendary :lmao
> 
> I hope Punk doesnt walk out and brings my pizza home. :cool2


Pretty sure that shít was done on MS Paint. . .


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> It is close, you need to go back and relive the RAWs from 2011, I admit Bryan takes it in crowd response but just about takes it.



Alright, let's see...







Punk:















Bryan:


















Are you kidding me??

Hell, how many times have we seen "Daniel Bryan" chants take over an entire show??


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Follow your heroes.

- Vic


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Took this picture 30 minutes ago, apparently Phil has been signed to Pizza Hut and given a developmental deal. To any and all dirtsheets that use this picture, please give credit to the Birdbrain.


CM Punk will drop a pipebomb on Pizza Hut when he doesn't get a raise


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I could see Cena doing it, I could see Bryan doing it, I could see them both in the ring at the same time doing it. I don't know how it will play, but WWE likes to have the final word on these kind of issues.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> I explained it before. If they really are jerking his plans around like it seems to be, I can't blame him for wanting to go. There's only so much bull shit a person could deal with.


Yeah being a millionaire is such a hard life, poor guy has dosnt know who he'll be wrestling at Mania for another huge paycheck.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe he is just the wrestling fan in all of us who disliked what played out at the Royal Rumble. 

Although I'd say being a Martyr for a better WWE by walking away is unlikely to change a thing at all in the long run, sounds like he has long realised that and the WWE is sucking all the joy out of his enjoyment for Wrestling. A company that seems in it's management, increasingly out of touch with it's own audience, an old fashioned industry with no real competition who has no one to keep them in check and need to respond to it's own audience to improve itself. 

The Royal Rumble was the biggest example that an increasing audience is happy to troll the live event with their own opinions and fan favourites can be booed and it's big money talent is just not talented, interesting or evolving fast enough to it's audience to keep their interest. 

As with most professions there is little reward for the employees who keep the cogs turning but aren't fully supported by the upper management, I've been there it's frustrating as hell, when your ideas get shot down, you can visibly spot things that could improve business but a closed minded management prefers to stick by what they think is right and the same few people who they prefer to have stood beside them. They come back at you like you are talking about things you don't truly understand so what's really best for business is beyond your understanding. The WWE has long seemed old fashioned in it's background politics while it's audience, society and social media communication is evolving so quickly they haven't fully grasped the impact of some ill thought out decisions. 

It's interesting that this has all come along off the back of the Royal Rumble and while this may have been long coming, a lot of people who complained about the rumble were begging for a response to what they saw, well here it is, indulge in it, it's not necessarily the result you wanted. 

Let's just wait and see if this all turns out to be real, i'll hold my breath, but if he's really gone, all the best to him.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you imagine if this actually turned out to be a work? If they pull off what they tried to/should have done in Summer 2011?

Picture this - Punk disappears, completely MIA. Bryan loses at EC via HHH screwing him.

WM appears to be set w/Bryan vs HHH, Batista vs Orton, etc...

Then about 3 weeks before WM, Punk appears out of the crowd in the middle of a tag match involving Batista/Orton, proceeds to beat the shit out of both of them, then bail without explanation. Smackdown, he goes after Orton. next Raw, he goes after Batista. SD, he tricks them by playing his music but doesn't actually show up. Finally, at Raw before WM, after he beats down both of them again, he gets on the mic and drops the pipebomb of pipebombs, calling out the whole garbage with Royal Rumble, going in on the writers, shooting on Orton's substance issues, mocking Batista's daughter's sex tape, etc...and then he basically demands he be added to the WM title match or he will continue to hold the WWE hostage. The Authority doesn't cave

At WM, he causes some sort of havoc here and there, little things, driving HHH nuts, like fucking with the power, screwing with the tron, setting off fireworks randomly. Finally HHH gives in and Punk gets added, and goes over at WM, getting his dream.

At ER, Batista demands a rematch, Punk gives it to him and goes over. Then at Payback, Bryan retires Punk in front of his hometown, wins the title and Punk gets to go out on a white horse.

Everyone wins (except Evolution, LOL)!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Billy8383 said:


> And who should he work with instead?


I keep suggesting Cena but I feel like im the only one who likes that idea.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


I tend to agree with you, if Punk is really gone I will miss him. But he's really turned sour, not that I can fully blame him. But I this could be a win win for both sides


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> I keep suggesting Cena but I feel like im the only one who likes that idea.


I think CM Punk heel turn and him saying one simple thing, "I'm a Triple H Guy" could have amazing heat. Programs with Bryan/Cena/babyface Reigns.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Billy8383 said:


> And who should he work with instead?


Cena? Bryan? Hell, put him in the main event with Orton and Batista, I really don't care as long as that attention whore is not in the picture.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

checkcola said:


> I think CM Punk heel turn and him saying one simple thing, "I'm a Triple H Guy" could have amazing heat. Programs with Bryan/Cena/babyface Reigns.


Corporate Punk would be incredible, but they wouldnt even have to go that far for to book a feud with Cena. They have enough history that nobody would bat an eye at Punk screwing Cena at the EC the way the Wyatts are probably booked to do atm.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

_Nah, not Bryan but someone like Triple H would be all over that shit in a heartbeat if Punk is truly gone from WWE and won't return ever then then Trips will go even further and just pull out everything including multiple shovels to bury Punk like never before :side:_


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



s i Ç said:


> _Nah, not Bryan but someone like Triple H would be all over that shit in a heartbeat if Punk is truly gone from WWE and won't return ever then then Trips will go even further and just pull out everything including multiple shovels to bury Punk like never before :side:_


Triple H has a way even when he is saying the most horrible things, its still very effective because its like deep down, fuck this asshole really is right


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Sandow, but I'm not convinced Punk is gone for good, yet...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

It's real.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

At first sight of this thread, I was completely against it, but it could okay, and I don't care who calls him out. I actually want Punk to return as a heel, should he actually return somewhere down the road. It's the only time he really gets in his best work (at least in promos/build).


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I am still in shock but not surprised. I doubt we will ever see him be as "good" as he once was. He may come back once enough time has passed but I wouldn't expect him back within the 2014 calendar year.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to miss

CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> *You said 'Fuck Phil Brooks' over a week ago, so I guess nothing has really changed for you. *:cool2


If I ever use a wrestler's real name, you can bet the post is in jest. I don't remember that, in any case. Pretty sure it was "Fuck a Dwayne Johnson".


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

how about his traveling wife Kofi?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Let Batista do it. It will be the first somewhat not boring thing he ever did.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe A.J deleted her tweet because she's embarrassed that she wrote 'this is not an work'


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

How about we stop using old content and MAKE new content 

How about nothing
Let wwe finish removing punk from site ect 
then they can make there press release.
then NOTHING not a word about it.
then leave it Longer
AND Longer
And Longer
And Longer
Then you bring punk back as many people have suggest Corporate punk costing Batista/Bryan title (depending on how long batista's reign is) at Payback,MITB,Battleground whatever the longer they keep him away the better it will be .

Costing Bryan the title would get more heat so i would go with that but once again we need 2 work with what we are given.

Then you have just setup Batista or Bryan vs Punk at SummerSlam.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Nah, it's not a thing a face should do IMO. I'd also mark a million more times if it was HHH shooting.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk wasn't my favorite wrestler to begin with. But regardless, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Punk in a great talent but clearly does have an ego as well, let's face they never made him THE guy even with the long title reign. Never main evented or wrestled for the title at Mania and now clearly Bryan has passed him in terms of popularity.

Punk wants to be THE guy. Nothing else.


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

Punk has been upset for a while, but Batista winning the rumble is what broke the camel's back. I am sad to see him go, but I applaud him for doing this. Fuck Vince, Stephanie and HHH. I hope Bryan quits too so they can have Cena, Orton and Batista fight each other for the championship at every PPV. I am sure that will bring a lot of excitement to the product.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The GOAT DB running away with this poll.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

His twitter is the quietest i've ever seen it, especially compared to the regularity of tweets before the 26th although his last was the 27th.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



wonder goat said:


> Sandow, but I'm not convinced Punk is gone for good, yet...


Punk will be back, just like Warrior or Austin. More than likely, this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Embarrassing this whole situation. The blame ultimately lies on Triple H and his bull shit politics.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

" CM Punk is a Mediocre Wrestler, Decent Mic Skills, and WILL NOT BE MISSED " :lmao :lmao

All the crazy threads since the rumble getting closed,so much work for the mods all this :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I've recently been getting into old ECW. Bought a couple of DVDs. I like Shane Douglas.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

D. Bry is shitting on the rest of the competition.


----------



## CM Reggae (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Brian, Cesaro, Shiels and Sandow I like, I don't mind Fandango and Summer Rae. Used to be a Batista fan but PG face Batista will suck so probably will stop watching if punk turns out not to be a work.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Colt Cabana just posted on his twitter



> Colt Cabana ‏@ColtCabana 1m
> Just DM me your Punk questions


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I would have said Cesaro but since he's far from being recognized by WWE I would say Bray Wyatt he's really moving up the ladder for me.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

FAAAANDAAAANGOOOOO

or Cesaro


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Have any wrestlers or personalities commented on this yet? Other than Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk was definitely my favorite but my adjusted top ten is this:

1. Bryan
2. Cesaro
3. Rollins
4. Ambrose
5. Fandango
6. Rhodes
7. Reigns
8. Ziggler
9. Sheamus
10. Gabriel


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you ever seen such a damn pussy? Why must he throw fits every time he doesn't get his way? I don't see Orton/Cena/Bryan/Batista top guys throw fits if something doesn't go there way. He had been boring for years now and will never be a draw. The company will be better without him.

Realtalk


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is not an work, AJ lee confirmed it, so please some mod close this thread.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> This is not an work, AJ lee confirmed it, so please some mod close this thread.


that twitter post was fake you know


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RKO 4life said:


> Have you ever seen such a damn pussy? Why must he throw fits every time he doesn't get his way? I don't see *Orton*/Cena/Bryan/*Batista *top guys throw fits if something doesn't go there way. He had been boring for years now and will never be a draw. The company will be better without him.
> 
> Realtalk


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

:lebron8


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> :lebron8


Yeah some people apparently dont know the history of our WM Main Eventers  
Or WWE top guys in general...theyve almost all been major prima donnas.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

RKO 4life said:


> Have you ever seen such a damn pussy? Why must he throw fits every time he doesn't get his way? I don't see Orton/Cena/Bryan/Batista top guys throw fits if something doesn't go there way. He had been boring for years now and will never be a draw. The company will be better without him.
> 
> Realtalk


Orton's the biggest crying bitch there is. 

The crowd at the rumble got in his head so badly it looked like he was about to leave during the match.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Orton's the biggest crying bitch there is.
> 
> The crowd at the rumble got in his head so badly it looked like he was about to leave during the match.


That's real talk 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a work.

Think of it this way. Do you seriously think Punk didn't know before the Rumble that Batista was going over? Do you think he didn't know the moment he signed that Batista was going to win the Rumble and go to Mania?

You think it was just fucking shock and awe that Batista won and that's what set Punk off? If WWE is smart, Punk is off WWE program until at least WM. And when he makes his return, it has to be absolutely, positively, 100% unexpected and result in him winning the championship.

And the fact that WWE unfollowed him from twitter. Like seriously. That's grade two shit, in my opinion that was WWE's way of letting people know it's a work.

He's under contract until July, so why would WWE the money train on him that way? Doesn't add up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

For the love of god can the people in this thread just accept each other's opinions? You don't have to agree with them, but just accept them and try not to be a dick about getting your point across. 256 pages of absolute shit today.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Bryan isn't a big enough star to do it. You nerds have lost it. Eugene and Too Cool were as over as Bryan is, he isn't a franchise guy, he is a reaaaaaally popular upper midcarder. Bryan doesn't effect ratings or buy rates one bit.

This would need to come from John Cena or HHH.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Brye said:


> For the love of god can the people in this thread just accept each other's opinions? You don't have to agree with them, but just accept them and try not to be a dick about getting your point across. 256 pages of absolute shit today.


You do what website youre on right?
Theres a better chance of CM Punk beating HHH, Orton and Batista in a handicap match for the world title than there is of people being civil in this nuthouse.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Orton's the biggest crying bitch there is.
> 
> The crowd at the rumble got in his head so badly it looked like he was about to leave during the match.


All I know is he is Champ gonna Headline WM and pull hot women. You think he worries about a crowd wishing they were Randy Orton? He laughs at shit like that.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bobby Roode is my favorite but in WWE it is Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton, & Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*I still say this is all a work...*

And it is working... everyone is talking about Daniel Bryan not being in the Royal Rumble, everyone is talking about Foley's comments after the Rumble and now everyone is talking about Punk walking out. Even bad publicity is at least publicity. I think sometime before WrestleMania, Vince appears on camera and goes against Triple H & Stephanie and brings back Daniel Bryan, CM Punk and makes Foley a GM to go against Triple H & Stephanie. 

Also, I have tickets to RAW at the Allstate Arena (Chicago) for March 3rd. If this is real and Punk did walk out, I hope for the entire 3 hours that the crowd does nothing but chant "We want Punk!!" except for when Daniel Bryan comes out. We'll cheer him.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess I've lost my smile too


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

YES THAT"S WHAT I'M SAYING!
Just like Bryan getting fired was a work! :lelbron


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Your_Solution said:


> You do what website youre on right?
> Theres a better chance of CM Punk beating HHH, Orton and Batista in a handicap match for the world title than there is of people being civil in this nuthouse.


Punk would cry even at that. Would demand Rock, Taker and Austin instead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Your_Solution said:


> You do what website youre on right?
> Theres a better chance of CM Punk beating HHH, Orton and Batista in a handicap match for the world title than there is of people being civil in this nuthouse.


Meh, it's worth a shot. Don't see the reason why people need to act that way.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



miles berg said:


> Bryan isn't a big enough star to do it. You nerds have lost it. Eugene and Too Cool were as over as Bryan is, he isn't a franchise guy, he is a reaaaaaally popular upper midcarder. Bryan doesn't effect ratings or buy rates one bit.
> 
> This would need to come from John Cena or HHH.


You're just trying too hard now... I mean, not even a laugh this time!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> Have you ever seen such a damn pussy? Why must he throw fits every time he doesn't get his way? I don't see *Orton/Cena/Bryan/Batista top guys throw fits if something doesn't go there way*. He had been boring for years now and will never be a draw. The company will be better without him.
> 
> Realtalk


You're definitely a troll. No way Orton marks can be THAT thick. If I gave you a list of times Boreton has complained like a little bitch, we'd be here all day. LOL.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*



Upgrayedd said:


> And it is working... everyone is talking about Daniel Bryan not being in the Royal Rumble, everyone is talking about Foley's comments after the Rumble and now everyone is talking about Punk walking out. Even bad publicity is at least publicity. I think sometime before WrestleMania, Vince appears on camera and goes against Triple H & Stephanie and brings back Daniel Bryan, CM Punk and makes Foley a GM to go against Triple H & Stephanie.
> 
> Also, I have tickets to RAW at the Allstate Arena (Chicago) for March 3rd. If this is real and Punk did walk out, I hope for the entire 3 hours that the crowd does nothing but chant "We want Punk!!" except for when Daniel Bryan comes out. We'll cheer him.


You watch the shows on a weekly basis, yes ? You know that they write everything the day of broadcast and that's why most of them are shit? When was the last time you seen them do anything innovative or creative? 

They are not working you. Things are going wrong for them atm because they refuse to bring through new talent and it's obvious. Would WWE ever allow itself to look bad on purpose? No it wouldn't just look at all the propaganda they spew about themselves every week and the fact they alter the crowd noises on pre-taped shows like Smackdown.

Could they work this into a storyline if things get settled? Yes they could, but if that then makes people believe this was planned all along then that is when they are being worked.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

I get that you think it's a work, every event has conspiracy theorists, but any event outside of murders and deaths can be made to look like an intentional storyline so we'd never know. On the other hand though, if CM Punk walked out on the WWE, why would you chant "we want Punk" over all the other superstars that don't walk out on the company?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

This hasn't really been pointed out, I don't think, but this will make Cena look #EVENSTRONGER!

Ever wonder why Vince loves Cena so much? Why Cena is his alpha and omega? Cena is loyal. Hogan, Warrior, Austin, Rock, and Brock all walked on Vince. The old man probably has a fair bit of paranoia regarding his top tier talent. He loves Cena so much because e man has been loyal and gives him peace of mind, and security, besides just making a lot of money. 

Now Punk. tsk tsk tsk. This could mean a lot for Cena actually. Vince's mind works in mysterious ways, he might bump Cena back up just to appease him, realizing he could or should do more to keep top talent happy.


----------



## whatever1234 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I read an article somewhere stating that DB quit too?? Damn we will miss you Punk and Bryan!

EDIT: Breaking News*** Just saw someone tweet a post about the Shield leaving WWE. Damn!


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Brye said:


> Meh, it's worth a shot. Don't see the reason why people need to act that way.


Well lots of people like the little tony hawk dude on here. They have a hard on for him I guess. What does that little aj girl see in him IDK. It must be the money.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Apparently Punk was last spotted at Xsport


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RKO 4life said:


> Have you ever seen such a damn pussy? Why must he throw fits every time he doesn't get his way? I don't see Orton/Cena/Bryan/Batista top guys throw fits if something doesn't go there way. He had been boring for years now and will never be a draw. The company will be better without him.
> 
> Realtalk


Agree. I bet if Punk joined the marines he'd quit that too after things got too hard.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

& Lee Harvey was the only shooter hahahaha


oh wait..... :angle2


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

R truth loved his 2011 work should have won wwe championship but wwe is not ready for a black champion


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

I'd chant "We want Punk!" if it is real and he's not there because I'd agree with why he walked out. 

They have amazing talent right now like Punk, Bryan, Reigns, Cody Rhodes, Wyatt and yet they keep pushing Orton and Cena or bring back Batista. It's the same crap. I'm on Punk's side if this is legit.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Do his ass like Heyman did Sabu in ECW, just go out there and tell it like it is, not because Punk deserves to be buried, he doesn't, he deserves the f**king company, but in the interim, it would be entertaining to see them break the 4th wall for a change


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Roman Reigns


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

I love how people are like "this is real!" like the WWE or pro wrestling doesn't work people all the time??


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



whatever1234 said:


> I read an article somewhere stating that DB quit too?? Damn we will miss you Punk and Bryan!
> 
> EDIT: Breaking News*** Just saw someone tweet a post about the Shield leaving WWE. Damn!


Heh.

Cena/Orton/Batista triple threat matches for every RAW/Smackdown/ppv going forward, main event, pre-show, tag team titles, ic title matches, us title matches, random gimmick comedy matches and so on


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*



Upgrayedd said:


> I love how people are like "this is real!" like the WWE or pro wrestling doesn't work people all the time??


Who fucking knows? Just sit back with a V8 and enjoy the show. unk2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

Work or not, having Batista win the rumble was a terrible idea. Bryan winning the Rumble would have made for the conclusion to the story that started at Summerslam, and this Elimination Chamber shit seems more like damage control than clever writing.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol the people that think its a work are the same people that believe Rock left wwe again because hes actually injured


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's really hard for a WWE wrestler to not be loyal these days. I mean, there is no WCW around to offer a top guy in the WWF who is either unhappy with creative, or just looking for a bigger payday, a huge guaranteed multi-million dollar contract like there used to be. If you want to leave WWE, where are you going to go? All that's left is TNA. Only reason Punk feels comfortable leaving right now is because he has made a ton of money and has apparently done a good job saving his money. 

"Loyalty" these days is laughable. I'd love to see how loyal some of these guys would have been if a Ted Turner owned WCW was still around today.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*



Upgrayedd said:


> I love how people are like "this is real!" like the WWE or pro wrestling doesn't work people all the time??


No they don't. Someone tell me the last time WWE worked the fans and no one knew about it?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

xdryza said:


> You're definitely a troll. No way Orton marks can be THAT thick. If I gave you a list of times Boreton has complained like a little bitch, we'd be here all day. LOL.


WHAT? Oh bull shit. He never took his ball and went home. He never gets on the internet and act like he will quit the WWE as punk has done the past 3 years now. Orton until last summer didn't even get a push from the company and never said a word about it anywhere.

The Orton hate I get it but damn don't call him a crybaby like punk is.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> Lol the people that think its a work are the same people that believe Rock left wwe again because hes actually injured


Yeah, he faked his injury and surgery all because some internet nerds thought he was lying. 

"BUT HE WALKED OUT OUT ON CENA!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Agree. I bet if Punk joined the marines he'd quit that too after things got too hard.


rton2


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This hasn't really been pointed out, I don't think, but this will make Cena look #EVENSTRONGER!
> 
> *Ever wonder why Vince loves Cena so much? Why Cena is his alpha and omega? Cena is loyal. Hogan, Warrior, Austin, Rock, and Brock all walked on Vince. The old man probably has a fair bit of paranoia regarding his top tier talent. He loves Cena so much because e man has been loyal and gives him peace of mind, and security, besides just making a lot of money.*
> 
> Now Punk. tsk tsk tsk. This could mean a lot for Cena actually. Vince's mind works in mysterious ways, he might bump Cena back up just to appease him, realizing he could or should do more to keep top talent happy.


John Cena has never left or been disloyal because there's never been a reason for him to be........ last time i checked the guy has been the Main Event for 8+ years!!! Vince has given Cena all the championships and money he has ever wanted.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



SerapisLiber said:


> Yes- the fact that Facebook has "1.19 *b*illion monthly active users as of September 30, 2013."


Completely illogical. Doesn't say anything about who liked the WWE page and who's commenting on it. Having a billion users doesn't automatically mean "casual", just as it doesn't automatically mean "IWC". Safer bet to say that it's a mix of both than to simply assume that it's just all casual because it's facebook.


----------



## whatever1234 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Damn I will miss Punk sad to hear that we will never see him set foot in a WWE ring again.. 
I immediately called my friend upon hearing this news and next thing I know hes arrested for microwaving his kitty. 
Fuck this, im gonna cut for punk and post pics on twitter


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> WHAT? Oh bull shit. He never took his ball and went home. He never gets on the internet and act like he will quit the WWE as punk has done the past 3 years now. Orton until last summer didn't even get a push from the company and never said a word about it anywhere.
> 
> The Orton hate I get it but damn don't call him a crybaby like punk is.


Yeah,because flipping of the fans and having shitty matches is so much better. Also, the reason he didn't get a push was because he was getting punished for being a roid head (a 2nd strike of the Wellness Policy), there was nothing he could have said to defend it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Big Show bombing in these kind of polls always cracks me up


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*



Marrakesh said:


> No they don't. Someone tell me the last time WWE worked the fans and no one knew about it?


Well, certainly not this time because people 'know' it's a work!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This hasn't really been pointed out, I don't think, but this will make Cena look #EVENSTRONGER!
> 
> Ever wonder why Vince loves Cena so much? Why Cena is his alpha and omega? Cena is loyal. Hogan, Warrior, Austin, Rock, and Brock all walked on Vince. The old man probably has a fair bit of paranoia regarding his top tier talent. He loves Cena so much because e man has been loyal and gives him peace of mind, and security, besides just making a lot of money.
> 
> Now Punk. tsk tsk tsk. This could mean a lot for Cena actually. Vince's mind works in mysterious ways, he might bump Cena back up just to appease him, realizing he could or should do more to keep top talent happy.


Which absolutely sucks balls. Barring injuries we are in for another at minimum of 7 or 8 years of him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I tried. ~___~


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

If this was a work WWE would be announcing it instead of the dirtsheets reporting it.... unless they really have fallen that low... but yeah.. remember MITB 2011 when Punk left? Compare that to this. Yeah. Dude quit this time. 

The Bryan stuff. They saved their asses once they had to. In typical vince fashion. Trust me when I say that none of it was planned beforehand.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



checkcola said:


> Heh.
> 
> Cena/Orton/Batista triple threat matches for every RAW/Smackdown/ppv going forward, main event, pre-show, tag team titles, ic title matches, us title matches, random gimmick comedy matches and so on


Don't kid about that.. please I beg you.. Vince might choose now to finally check something like this, see that, and decide to troll us with just that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Love how you assumed everyone on these forums favorite wrestler is Punk as if this is some cult thing. Either way, for me: Cena and Roman Reigns. will :mark: when THE GOAT Undertaker returns


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk take you balls and go home never coming back!Bryan is good enough.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Daniel Bryan remains my favourite. With Punk gone, my second favourite is now Bray Wyatt and then Roman Reigns.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Brye said:


> Well, I tried. ~___~


It was a nice thought


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE doesn't operate like a traditional wrestling company, its frustrating to work there. 
From what I've seen Punk does take umbrage to Batista leapfrogging he and DB for a main event spot, why shouldn't he though?
He said the same thing when Rock did it. 

Punk was wrestling hurt and his character has been directionless since Summerslam. At some point enough has to be enough, being bumped out of main events and thus having nothing to do is kind of disrespectful. We see that the 'E just didn't appreciate him, so he left, that's cool. It's obvious he wasn't appreciated as he should have been, DB isn't appreciated, Ziggler, Kofi and so many others are left out all the time and left with nothing to do for weeks and months on end and then they get bumped by 40 something out of shape muscle heads...Punk was just man enough to do something about it. He could have rode to a WM paycheck but he didn't even care about it, that alone says a lot. 

Of course I nerve rule out it being a work, which it very well could be considering the storyline they are doing. He was feuding with the Authority after all.


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bo Dallas :cool2


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: I still say this is all a work...*

Punk wasn't really doing much in the Rumble as well. I'm sure he was hurt somewhere during the match, so he needs the relaxation big time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Only thing we need now is for Punk to get buried on Confidential and Vince cutting a promo on Raw thanking him for his contributions to the company that he helped build, then leaving a can of pepsi in the ring.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

pagi said:


> then leaving a can of pepsi in the ring.


:lmao :lmao :lmao absolute genius


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I got a feeling it's likely a work, as Punk really has no where else he can go that wouldn't be a major downgrade. He's probably using the time off to heal up before he does a surprise return in some fashion... I guess we'll find out sooner or later tho.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

So next Monday, CM Punk's music hits, Barrett comes out instead

"For those of you wanting to see CM Punk, I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS..." 

:HHH2


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> I got a feeling it's likely a work, as Punk really has no where else he can go that wouldn't be a major downgrade. He's probably using the time off to heal up before he does a surprise return in some fashion... I guess we'll find out sooner or later tho.


hope that's true


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk to come back the Raw after WM 30, driving a Pepsi truck to the ring, spraying the Authority with a hose full of Pepsi. Punk climbs to the top of the Pepsi truck mimicking Austin's "Oh hell yeahhh" thing with a can of Pepsi in his hand.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I just heard Punk's taking time off to shoot "The Marine 4"


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

really sucks for the fans. i blame both parties significantly.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Punk to come back the Raw after WM 30, driving a Pepsi truck to the ring, spraying the Authority with a hose full of Pepsi. Punk climbs to the top of the Pepsi truck mimicking Austin's "Oh hell yeahhh" thing with a can of Pepsi in his hand.


change it to vanilla pepsi and that sounds like pure gold to me.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Yeah,because flipping of the fans and having shitty matches is so much better. Also, the reason he didn't get a push was because he was getting punished for being a roid head (a 2nd strike of the Wellness Policy), there was nothing he could have said to defend it.


So I guess Orton was pushed to the moon before that drug test in may 2012? The logic on here at times.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Daniel Bryan


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Shinsuke Nakamura, Alberto Del Rio, La Sombra, Hiroshi, Cesaro


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKO 4life said:


> So I guess Orton was pushed to the moon before that drug test in may 2012? The logic on here at times.


Dude has 10 titles... 10... and a decade of being pushed over and over. I like orton, the guy is good.. but you cannot argue that he hasnt' been a failure in comparison to his push. He's not alone though since Del Rio flopped worse and even Cena's push hasn't equaled the success to warrant his push.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well sheeit.. CM Punk is in the new Flintstones animated film. They better bring him back before the movie drops in 2015!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

RKO 4life said:


> So I guess Orton was pushed to the moon before that drug test in may 2012? The logic on here at times.


Are you serious? Dude won more than 9 World titles by the time 2012 came along. He couldn't have been pushed any more than that. It was impossible.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Definitely, unquestionably, Damien Sandow.

The man looks brilliant whenever WWE gives him a chance, but unfortunately the current creative team doesn't seem to have any idea what to do with the guy.

Off the record, can I just say... this guy is FLAWLESS on the microphone.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

He's seemed burned out/not interested for months, he was due for a break, just bad timing.
Hopefully he'll have some time off, relax and read some comics or something and get his passion back and return at a later date, even if it's a jericho like deal, works full time for a few months a year than has a break.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Are you serious? Dude won more than 9 World titles by the time 2012 came along. He couldn't have been pushed any more. It was impossible.


Well atleast Orton isn't a crybaby. Lil Punky is sad because he's not in the title picture. Daniel Bryan overtook him in a matter of months. Give other people their time to shine. Punk really has some growing up to do.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

It sucks Punk is gone. 

Bray is now my second favourite.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Dude has 10 titles... 10... and a decade of being pushed over and over. I like orton, the guy is good.. but you cannot argue that he hasnt' been a failure in comparison to his push. He's not alone though since Del Rio flopped worse and even Cena's push hasn't equaled the success to warrant his push.


I'm just going by a business stand point and the backstage and where the politics come to play with Punk. Vince even said before that Punk is hard to deal with almost as bad as HBK in the mid 90's which was awful. Orton never give them ish for where he's pushed and never gives the writers hell like CM Punk does.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

My favorite has not changed in the least, and how can you not have Kane on that list?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk quit? How do you feel about that?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

superuser1 said:


> Well atleast Orton isn't a crybaby. Lil Punky is sad because he's not in the title picture. Daniel Bryan overtook him in a matter of months. Give other people their time to shine. Punk really has some growing up to do.


Hasn't been near the title in a year, has actually said this year is the year of Bryan, constant displeasure at part timers coming in... yeah, everything about this screams simple crybaby. And given some of his answers at the con recently... add all that to being sick (probably from no sleep, his diet, and stress) on top of the injuries.. the guy was primed to explode. 

And considering the recent history of this company.. just as recent as the Royal Rumble... there should be little defending the WWE at this point. YOu might not like Punk walking, but the WWE has earned every scrap of hostility it is getting right now.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

superuser1 said:


> Well atleast Orton isn't a *crybaby*. Lil Punky is sad because he's not in the title picture. Daniel Bryan overtook him in a matter of months. Give other people their time to shine. Punk really has some growing up to do.


Except every report we've ever gotten of his behaviour backstage suggests that he is



RKO 4life said:


> I'm just going by a business stand point and the backstage and where the politics come to play with Punk. Vince even said before that Punk is hard to deal with almost as bad as HBK in the mid 90's which was awful. Orton never give them ish for where he's pushed and never gives the writers hell like CM Punk does.


Except he does. Punk was among the most vocal people backstage, there's no doubt, but that list absolutely includes Randy Orton as well.

I love Punk, but I recognize he was a prima donna. You should be able to realize your boy Orton is the exact same way


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Hasn't been near the title in a year, has actually said this year is the year of Bryan, constant displeasure at part timers coming in... yeah, everything about this screams simple crybaby. And given some of his answers at the con recently... add all that to being sick (probably from no sleep, his diet, and stress) on top of the injuries.. the guy was primed to explode.
> 
> And considering the recent history of this company.. just as recent as the Royal Rumble... there should be little defending the WWE at this point. YOu might not like Punk walking, but the WWE has earned every scrap of hostility it is getting right now.


Another logical thinker. Spot on. 

:clap


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> I think his last two tweets were kind of poetic
> 
> "The view never changes"
> 
> I know right. That show is always the same.


That was not about the show in general. That was most likely about him given what we know about him as a person out for personal interests. 

As in "the view (about me) never changes". Potentially referring to the fact that he's still not seen as a main eventer. 

It's weird. Here's some really obvious contradictions in all the stories that are going around. 

1. If he was slated to win the Rumble and main event mania, then that plan changed well before the Ascension ceremony when he was given a promo to talk about how HHH's creative sucks. 

2. Therefore he knew well in advance that he's likely not main eventing mania, so that doesn't seem to be a likely reason for the departure. 

3. This means that he potentially did not have a problem with Batista coming and taking "someone else's spot" because for all I know about Punk he's never seemed to be the kind of guy that would be upset over someone else losing their spot. Definitely not to the point of it contributing to him quitting

4. HHH being booked to go over again at mania seems to have happened extremely late (probably just after the Rumble) otherwise he would not have lasted this long into the storyline to just quit seemingly randomly between Sunday and Monday

5. In his last interview, he seemed overworked and tired but not especially irked or upset. 

6. The story around MRI's and Bloodwork should be more important than anything around booking and dissatisfaction. The latter makes for a better story than the former

7. The stories around the "I'm not doing an injury angle" seem extremely unlikely as well. An injury angle is an instant way to get pops as a babyface and lose withoout looking bad. It's also contradictory because he worked the injury angle (ribs) for a good part of his feud against The Shield

I honestly think that it's a series of factors, but most important are the ones around his health as opposed to his booking. I would wager any money that burn out, fatigue, possible depression overwhelmed him and contributed towards his action. 

Also, I'm re-thinking my decision to watch Mania at this point live. I just don't see HHH putting over Bryan at all. There's just no way that's happening at WMXXX. It would be absolutely unlike HHH to book him this way. HHH has way too much creative control at this point to book himself anyway he wants. This man has more say/pull than even Hogan and Nash ever did. 

With a boring as main event, no match in sight for the Taker, has-beens returning, Bryan almost unlikely to get any kind of pay-off ... the only thing I'm interested in now is the Warrior's induction and that's it. 

And to think that I was hyped pretty much all year for the show.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Ok so vince saw OP's idea and vince is thinking to himself JACKPOT!! When it comes to burying Bryan i ain't falling for that shit but punk marks would. I would just be silent.
:vince


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

down_nola said:


> So next Monday, CM Punk's music hits, Barrett comes out instead
> 
> "For those of you wanting to see CM Punk, I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS..."
> 
> :HHH2


No way they would be that creative with it


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> It's really hard for a WWE wrestler to not be loyal these days. I mean, there is no WCW around to offer a top guy in the WWF who is either unhappy with creative, or just looking for a bigger payday, a huge guaranteed multi-million dollar contract like there used to be. If you want to leave WWE, where are you going to go? All that's left is TNA. Only reason Punk feels comfortable leaving right now is because he has made a ton of money and has apparently done a good job saving his money.
> 
> "Loyalty" these days is laughable. I'd love to see how loyal some of these guys would have been if a Ted Turner owned WCW was still around today.


The monopolization of the industry is the primary reason WWE has gotten away with as much as they have over the last decade. Competition is extremely important, without it companies get lazy and their employees/the costumers suffer for it. If WCW had never went out of business and was still a viable competitor today, guys like Cena or Taker who seemingly have brand loyalty might be a rare commodity indeed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still amazed at the press and attention this is generating.. More than his Pipe Bomb did. One Wrestling News (Wrestling Inc) site said today is the most traffic their site has had in 17 years.. I think its a combination of the bomb of a Rumble and him walking out creating The Perfect Shitstorm...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I love all the Punk to TNA whispers, it is funny to watch all those people assume TNA is going to last till July :lol:lol
He would become the biggest fish in the rain puddle though, he probably could single handedly keep that company limping along another 2 or 3 years maybe. It would be a funny experiment to see all the punk marks flock to the TNA section and see how many less posts the WWE section would get!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DogSaget said:


> No way they would be that creative with it


Exactly.. Too many people in this thread suddenly think WWE hired Stephen King.

These are the writers who once had a No DQ match end in a draw... fpalm


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Exactly.. Too many people in this thread suddenly think WWE hired Stephen King.
> 
> These are the people who once had a No DQ match end in a draw... fpalm


To be fair, while theyre usually stupid, they occasionally bust out good stuff, almost from out of nowhere. 

I agree thats probably not what this is. People just want to hope. Personally my hope is that Vince and Punk get on the phone and make this right, but I think ego is going to make that impossible


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol TNA..the thirst is real..


@IMPACTWRESTLING
Watch @CMPunk in TNA Wrestling - a special three-part series now airing on @YouTube #CMPUNK | Link: http://tiny.cc/d4xgax 
5:01 PM - 29 Jan 2014


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Reaper Jones you posted a well thought out response to something that was just a joke.
I meant the View like the show... 
Ill leave now :saul


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Triple H should claim that Punk was selfish and was only in business for himself, which would allow Bryan to defend Punk's honor and strengthen the feud between them.

But knowing the WWE, they will wanna trash Punk and make him the villain in all this, and rightfully so.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> To be fair, while theyre usually stupid, they occasionally bust out good stuff, almost from out of nowhere.
> 
> I agree thats probably not what this is. People just want to hope. Personally my hope is that Vince and Punk get on the phone and make this right, but I think ego is going to make that impossible


As much as I would like to give them creative props, but outside of Bray's character and the ascension ceremony I haven't seen the WWE do anything especially creative in the entire 2013 year. 

People underestimate how good the wrestlers make the WWE and not the other way round. WWE is a promotion that's built around talent and 90% of the time they're actually piss poor at recognizing what they really have till the guy himself does something completely out of the world.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE's Facebook page is still being raped I see.. 

:lmao At the top comments


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I don't like the insinuation that we all have to find a new fav wrestler now that Punk is gone. Not everyone adores Punk. I thought he was a great wrestler and an elite promo guy, but I'll always like Orton better. He's been my fav since 2003, and that's not gonna change.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

superuser1 said:


> Well atleast Orton isn't a crybaby. Lil Punky is sad because he's not in the title picture. Daniel Bryan overtook him in a matter of months. Give other people their time to shine. Punk really has some growing up to do.


Get your facts straight Orton is a huge cry baby. WE see him pouting in ring all the time when the crowd starts heckling him, and he is always blow up back stage as well when he is getting boring chants, daniel bryan chants,, and other random wrestlers names.

Orton is a much bigger cry baby than Punk.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Therapy said:


> WWE's Facebook page is still being raped I see..
> 
> :lmao At the top comments


:ti


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I do not understand the love for Daniel Bryan, nor will I ever get it. But someone has to call him out.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

According to my inside sources, this may or may not be a work. The general feeling backstage is that Punk may be back for WrestleMania, however he might not be back for WrestleMania.

I will update you after my inside source has another meeting with Vince and Punk-


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

IWC_Legend said:


> According to my inside sources, this may or may not be a work. The general feeling backstage is that Punk may be back for WrestleMania, however he might not be back for WrestleMania.
> 
> I will update you after my inside source has another meeting with Vince and Punk-


He will be in TNA.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the video that so many dirt sheets are quoting in their "reports".


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

*sigh*........ah well, Punk hadn't been involved in anything interesting for months anyway. I hope he saved a fuckload of cash and he's not hurt too bad that he can't live the rest of his life comfortably. YES YES YES YES


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

El Torito


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9si8cIjAaVo
> Here is the video that so many dirt sheets are quoting in their "reports".


THANKS. Interesting watch.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> THANKS. Interesting watch.....


No problem, if anyone can embed the video here for me I would appreciate it
I failed :jordan5


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

:bryan3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Roman FUCKING Reigns so I voted The Shield


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

That would be an unmitigated disaster! I am sure the chimps behind the curtains have already took a break from their 99 bananas shots to start it right up!

And besides, as has been said, the only one who would have the right position to do so would be fruity pebbles, like it or not.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

On the next RAW, the very first segment should have CM Punk's theme song being played... until Bad News Barrett shows up. 

WELL I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> He will be in TNA.


Upon hearing CM Punk quit the WWE, Dixie Carter simultaneously spit out her coffee and creamed herself....

According to inside sources.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

It was Damien before so it's obviously Damien now, too.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

CM Punk.

Even if he's gone it doesn't change.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Stop with the TNA stuff. fpalm

They couldn't afford Hogan
They couldn't afford AJ Styles
They obviously can't afford to keep Sting now

They sure as hell aren't going to be able to afford Punk who is arguably more hot/popular than any of them were when they left TNA.. Nevermind the fact Punk has cringed talking about TNA everytime it's brought up


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

IWC_Legend said:


> Upon hearing CM Punk quit the WWE, Dixie Carter simultaneously spit out her coffee and creamed herself....
> 
> According to inside sources.


After which she pulled that little weasely British guy out from under her desk and began furiously making phone calls!


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> After which she pulled that little weasely British guy out from under her desk and began making furious phone calls!


I thought that was gonna say, "After which she pulled that little weasley British guy out from under her *****"!

:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

shield is my favorite wrestler he is way strong and also tough


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

it's been bryan for a long time now. my 2 favs have been punk/bryan and then bryan/punk for years. now i only have one to root for.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

It least Cabana's still around, right? Right?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Punk probably left because he had to sell to a midget.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Punk probably left because he had to sell to a midget.


I have a fair question. Why is it that most Punk haters seem to be Rock fans? 

Does this have something to do with the fact that the IWC turned on him when he came back after his expiry date?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I highly doubt it.. If it does happen, it would probably be Cena that does it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Favourite? No one. Honestly, Punk leaving like this has for no fault of Bryan's soured Bryan for me a little. Actually, I'm sour on the entire WWE right now and barely interested. Too much bullshit and politicking and shitting on each other going on for me to get involved in whatever they're doing at this point.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk is not going anywhere but back to WWE if that's what he decides. He may love wrestling but he loves the spotlight and the money just a little bit more lol.

I think he's back with WWE in under two years..


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I think we might get an entire character assassination on Raw - complete with grainy black and white footage of Punk (Just to make him look extra sleazy). They'll drag Jim Ross back, so he can say 'quite frankly' a lot. Oh, and we'll get a big promo from Cena, in which he reminds us that he's there EVERY NIGHT, JACK!
Props to WWE if they actually use the 'Punk's taken his ball and gone home' line.

Seriously, if they make a big deal out of it, it's going to be comedy gold. Does anyone else remember the Bret Hart midget?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know.. They really need to tread lightly. They can't risk pissing off their fans anymore than they already have..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> I think we might get an entire character assassination on Raw - complete with grainy black and white footage of Punk (Just to make him look extra sleazy). They'll drag Jim Ross back, so he can say 'quite frankly' a lot. Oh, and we'll get a big promo from Cena, in which he reminds us that he's there EVERY NIGHT, JACK!
> Props to WWE if they actually use the 'Punk's taken his ball and gone home' line.
> 
> Seriously, if they make a big deal out of it, it's going to be comedy gold. Does anyone else remember the Bret Hart midget?


And that'll be the guaranteed loss of any CM Punk fan out there that's still considering buying WM. At this point, even his most hardcore fans are poralized, but if they attempt a character assassinated before Mania, they make sure that most, if not all of them do boycott. 

I think his character assassination will be subtle, and will really start post mania once they've lined their pockets once again. Most likely in the form of the DVD. 

His merch is still available online and probably selling even more than ever because of the rush of collectors. The day he left, they launched a new CM Punk best in the world hat. He's still a money-mover and they're not going to destroy that till they've milked everything they can from his loyal fanbase before destroying it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Liked Bryan more than Punk even before Punk left.

But I guess my second favorite is a giant tie between Bork, SHIELD, and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Vince to announce that Punk left the company to go to rehab. Now that'd be character assassination.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> ^^ Vince to announce that Punk left the company to go to rehab. Now that'd be character assassination.


Are you sure about that? He hasn't done the SE gimmick all year. If they go down that route, most people (myself included) will just go ... "he's human after all" and that'll make him more relateable .. at least to me.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

As much as I hope it's a work (Heaven knows he's one of the only reasons why most people still watch the WWE), it certainly does seem far more real this time.

And that's a crying shame, make no mistake.

:bs:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

My list tells it all. Right now current favorites are DANIEL BRYAN, DEAN AMBROSE, SETH ROLLINS AND ROMAN REIGNS.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

WWE should force Bryan to bury Punk on the mic, like Rock cut his anti-Austin promo when Austin left


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

2013 Punk wasn't even in my top 1000 wrestlers list. So nothing has changed.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> ^^ Vince to announce that Punk left the company to go to rehab. Now that'd be character assassination.


 Imagine that would be fairly risky considering it'd just be slander.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm starting to think the reason WWE has made no comment about the situation is because they have to negotiate his release first and finalize it. That or they're hopeful he is coming back in a few weeks.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Up until yesterday, Bryan not being in the Rumble was the hottest topic in wrestling. Now it's Punk leaving. He's trending all over the place. If this is a work, it's an easy sell since Punk seems pretty unhappy anyways. And if it is a work, then kudos because most seem to think it's real and it will play out real well when Punk "returns" on TV.*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

He must be sick of being in pointless feuds with mid carders like Kane.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

In WWE, Ambrose without a doubt. But they have a lot of talent I really like - Bryan, Sandow, Ziggler, Rollins, Reigns, Henry, Big E, Rhodes. Punk is the only guy that is must see for me, but I do enjoy the WWE roster. Thing is I don't have cable so what usually happens is I'll miss shows or I won't feel like downloading it & going through the hassle or watching a blurry stream. Punk would make me do that, but ever since Summerslam my interest has died down a lot. I was hoping it would pick up around Rumble time but, well, we all saw that debacle.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I am not even a Punk fan to begin with.

Cody Rhodes is my favourite, followed by Christian.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If Punk finds a new hobby he can really get into that supplements his income, he's never coming back unless he gets Lesnar's deal.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

If this was 2011 this would of been a huge loss. But now that we're starting to get some new stars in Bryan, Shield, Big E, and Bray Wyatt it's not too big of a loss. Do I think he's upset with the current direction of the company? Possibly, but I just think he's more tired and burnt out if anything. Dude needs at least a year or 2 off the road. He deserves it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Dumbest shit they could do, all it would do is generate heat on Bryan which would be stupid considering he is the most over guy on the roster ... why the hell would some of you actually want that unless of course your anti-Bryan.

Watch them force Bryan to do this & have Batista come out & support Punk in order to get cheered.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Clearly this is just a set up for Punk to come back in 4 years and win the Rumble...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Brodus Clay unk2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> He must be sick of being in pointless feuds with mid carders like Kane.


I would be willing to bet Punk probably has more respect for Kane than he does for 3/4th of the rest of the roster, and 80% of the people here have for Kane. That being said in situations like these its probably a lot of small things that boiled to the surface at once, far more then just a few lower card feuds with the last straw being the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> If I ever use a wrestler's real name, you can bet the post is in jest. I don't remember that, in any case. Pretty sure it was "Fuck a Dwayne Johnson".


*No, it was Phil Brooks. You went on a small rant about Punk phoning it in and robbing his fans of better performances. Granted, it was a good post and you were probably right, but my point was that you already seem to hate Punk, so this is just more of the same.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This hasn't really been pointed out, I don't think, but this will make Cena look #EVENSTRONGER!
> 
> Ever wonder why Vince loves Cena so much? Why Cena is his alpha and omega? Cena is loyal. Hogan, Warrior, Austin, Rock, and Brock all walked on Vince. The old man probably has a fair bit of paranoia regarding his top tier talent. He loves Cena so much because e man has been loyal and gives him peace of mind, and security, besides just making a lot of money.
> 
> Now Punk. tsk tsk tsk. This could mean a lot for Cena actually. Vince's mind works in mysterious ways, he might bump Cena back up just to appease him, realizing he could or should do more to keep top talent happy.


*You can't book Cena much stronger than he already's been booked for the last decade. This won't effect Cena at all. If anyone, Bryan is the one it might effect. He already took his spot, now if Punk is gone he's the clear cut #2 face and there isn't anyone who comes close. You could count Batista, but he's been booed since he returned and they should just go heel with him and be done with it.*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Clearly this is just a set up for Punk to come back in 4 years and win the Rumble...


Only for the IWC to complain how he just came back and doesn't deserve it so soon. Oh it'll happen.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

*Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

Punk has alway said he is a fan of UFC and could he be giving up wrestling all together.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

What if this is just bullshit rumour, and he will be next Raw in Omaha, like nothing happened?But I think this is real this time


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

He just want attention like the little attention whore he is nowadays. Shame thou. I like the performer Punk alot.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Clearly this is just a set up for Punk to come back in 4 years and win the Rumble...





Edgehead41190 said:


> Only for the IWC to complain how he just came back and doesn't deserve it so soon. Oh it'll happen.


:clap :lmao

Punk stealing the thunder from Ambrose or Rollins a few years from now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the poll might have been better served with selections of percentages one might be sure it's a work or a shoot, it's awfully early to give a definitive 100% answer at this point as there is a lot up in the air over it.

And if it's a work maybe they learned from the joke that was Big Shows firing and put a little more effort into selling it, you know like taking him off the roster or whatever.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This may not be a popular opinion but its hard to respect someone who seems like a whiney bitch all the time and leaves because he can't always get his way. There has been many people that have been held back much more then punk that stuck it out and found success.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

He would get his ass kicked, I hope he doesn't (for his sake)


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

I don't think his hot headedness will take him THAT far and get him paralyzed..


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry, im alittle lost and confused, has this been confirmed to be legit? If so,unk2


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

Unless Punk actually has fighting credentials, any talk of him being in the ufc is a joke. LOL, anyone can go to a local mma or jiu jitsu gym and train, that means nothing. I hope he doesnt believe his own hype of being a legit tough guy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> This may not be a popular opinion but its hard to respect someone who seems like a whiney bitch all the time and leaves because he can't always get his way. There has been many people that have been held back much more then punk that stuck it out and found success.


Unopular opinion? Nah. It's pretty popular. I must've seen at least 200 odd posts claiming the same thing. 

Everyone has a breaking point and he reached his. 

Also, the reason for leaving is multiple reasons including health, fatigue and being burnt out. His booking is a part of it, but not the only reason so at this point it's not fair calling him a whiny bitch. He said something about having some sort of internal problem which has required MRI's and bloodwork without giving him a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

He would get killed in MMA, he'll be back in the WWE soon, he knows there's nothing else for him besides wrestling.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RangerXavier said:


> Sorry, im alittle lost and confused, has this been confirmed to be legit? If so,unk2


For what it's worth, Yahoo sports seem to feel it's accurate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

He might have one joke fight like Batista where they give him a complete farce of a fighter and he barely beats them, just to say he did it, but he doesn't have a prayer of getting into the UFC. He's just retiring. I don't expect him back in the WWE, either, at least not for a few years, with his condition of returning being that he gets to main event WrestleMania. Then Vince will say no and that'll be it for him for sure. He saved his money, and he clearly hates the people in charge.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

Not a chance.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I think the poll might have been better served with selections of percentages one might be sure it's a work or a shoot, it's awfully early to give a definitive 100% answer at this point as there is a lot up in the air over it.
> 
> And if it's a work maybe they learned from the joke that was Big Shows firing and put a little more effort into selling it, you know like taking him off the roster or whatever.


This is exactly why it isn't a work. WWE doesn't even bother trying to make things look legit anymore.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

:lol no.

In that MMA interview he said he'd like to try it, with a one off fight or something, only if he was ever 100% and actually confident. In the comicon Q/A he said he was feeling like crap since September and nowhere near 100% and wasn't bother with anything at all majorly.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He might have one joke fight like Batista where they give him a complete farce of a fighter and he barely beats them, just to say he did it, but he doesn't have a prayer of getting into the UFC. He's just retiring. I don't expect him back in the WWE, either, at least not for a few years, with his condition of returning being that he gets to main event WrestleMania. Then Vince will say no and that'll be it for him for sure. He saved his money, and he clearly hates the people in charge.


To be fair it appears more like he has just taken time off of his own accord to rest up than actually quit. Although considering the fact he probably plans on taking more time off on expiration of his contract he actually may not come back in a month or so just to get buried by someone at Mania. Which is likely at this point. I could see him returning at the rumble next year though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

he would get murdered, his body is already beat and even in his prime he's no tough guy, not to mention: like it or not most UFC fighters are taking steroids/HGH or using a legal loophole to use them like TRT, so even if he got good training, if he stayed straight edge he'd have no chance against guys with elevated testosterone.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

It's a toss-up between AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

D Bryan!

Everyone else is a distant second.
Not cos they're no good, just that D Bryan is just so good right now!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Ambrose and Cesaro. Bryan as a third.


----------



## Dawgg (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't quite get why people think he's been so hard done by.

He had the longest WWE championship reign in the modern era (boo-hoo, he didn't get to close out PPV's) and now he's been a bit further down the card for a few months and he's justified in walking out? I don't get the logic there.

I'll admit, I'm not a massive Punk fan anyway, he comes across as a bit of a self-righteous whingey bastard. A lot of people are disappointed because they like him and I get that, it sucks when your favourites aren't around...but I just don't think he's getting as bad a deal as some say he is.

Although, he could just be completely burnt out and in need of a rest, that'd be a different thing entirely.


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

CM PUNK!!! CM PUNK!!!! CM PUNK!!!﻿

CM PUNK!!! CM PUNK!!!! CM PUNK!!!﻿


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan for sure.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dawgg said:


> I don't quite get why people think he's been so hard done by.
> 
> He had the longest WWE championship reign in the modern era (boo-hoo, he didn't get to close out PPV's) and now he's been a bit further down the card for a few months and he's justified in walking out? I don't get the logic there.
> 
> ...


His title reign was basically the longest transitional reign of all time, I don't know why people bring that up, his reign was never treated seriously & ended up in the middle of the show every time. He was also given BS storylines while Cena got the big storylines.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It would have been more epic of during RAW he just said : I QUIT. 

Anyway u support Punk 100% and I gave sooo much respect for him now! It's good to know that there are people out there who fight back being disrespect by the authority. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dawgg (Jan 11, 2014)

Alo0oy said:


> His title reign was basically the longest transitional reign of all time, I don't know why people bring that up, his reign was never treated seriously & ended up in the middle of the show every time.  He was also given BS storylines while Cena got the big storylines.


Pretty much the whole roster could make a case for being shunted aside for Cena though couldn't they?

I think Punk pretty much got the "the best of the rest" so to speak. And while I see your point about the title reign being 'transitional' it's still a 400-odd day reign, not to mention he got Taker at Mania too, which is a big deal. 

He's clearly not getting it as good as Cena, but nobody does.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Well now that punks gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Smitson said:


> Punk wasn't my favorite wrestler to begin with. Not even top 5 actually, as his recent work has been extremely mediocre.


Im quoting your first reply to this biased thread and agreeing withiit.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Other: Batista


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk WAS my favourite about 2 years ago, i have always liked him though. I picked Sandow but in reality i know D-Bry is where it's at.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Still hoping Punk comes back soon.

For me, The SHIELD (esp Rollins), Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dawgg said:


> Pretty much the whole roster could make a case for being shunted aside for Cena though couldn't they?
> 
> I think Punk pretty much got the "the best of the rest" so to speak. And while I see your point about the title reign being 'transitional' it's still a 400-odd day reign, not to mention he got Taker at Mania too, which is a big deal.
> 
> He's clearly not getting it as good as Cena, but nobody does.


Punk isn't like "every other guy", he created major headlines in 2011, then he was buried by HHH & was given a long transitional reign as compensation, he was never given a chance to shine in big storylines.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> Here is the video that so many dirt sheets are quoting in their "reports".


*edited it for you. You just put everything after the = sign in the youtube brackets. :*


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I support Punk for actually having the balls to say he doesn't like something and just do accordingly to what he feels is right. That RARELY happens in WWE. 

If Punk chooses to never come back I'll understand. He's done everything there is to do (bar main event WM & RR) and one day he'll be in the HOF for sure. Not only that, no matter what many people think about Summer Of Punk, he really did set the fire for change in the WWE. 

If he had not done his pipebomb several years back I'm pretty sure the state of the WWE would be VERY different to what it is today. 

One of the GOAT. I just wish he doesn't go back to ROH or go to TNA.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *edited it for you. You just put everything after the = sign in the youtube brackets. :*


Interesting video. The proof is there for all the people shouting 'work' that they are wrong. Unless you think he's working that crowd fpalm wouldn't surprise me if some ppl take that view. 

Burned out, thinks the booking is atrocious (hard to argue against that)and just generally thinking about retirement at this stage. Looks like he's gone. For a year or so anyways. He may have saved his money but he's not gonna like seeing his bank balance slowly diminish with no income. He'll be back.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Interesting video. The proof is there for all the people shouting 'work' that they are wrong. Unless you think he's working that crowd fpalm wouldn't surprise me if some ppl take that view.
> 
> Burned out, thinks the booking is atrocious (hard to argue against that)and just generally thinking about retirement at this stage. Looks like he's gone. For a year or so anyways. He may have saved his money but he's not gonna like seeing his bank balance slowly diminish with no income. He'll be back.


Sam Raimi the famous Horror director is great buddies with Punk and Punk is a massive Horror movie fan so I could easily see Punk going off to do that, not to mention the fact that Dana White president of the UFC has said many times that he'd welcome CM Punk with open arms onto a TUF for the UFC if he was serious.


Bottm line is Punk has a ton of financial options outside of the WWE but of course he will be back, you can never really lose your first love.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

It's kind of funny in that Ariel interview he says on one hand he's not a fan of guys just coming in part time and getting big pushes like Rock did (who actually did earn his spot for a solid 8 years back in the day)... then right after he says if he were to go into MMA he shouldn't have to go do indy/smaller fights first and earn anything and go right into a big match at UFC. =/


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The Miz.

Because we live in a democracy and fuck it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *edited it for you. You just put everything after the = sign in the youtube brackets. :*


Can tell by his attitude in that video that is not a work. He's done.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*



T-Viper said:


> It's kind of funny in that Ariel interview he says on one hand he's not a fan of guys just coming in part time and getting big pushes like Rock did (who actually did earn his spot for a solid 8 years back in the day)... then right after he says if he were to go into MMA he shouldn't have to go do indy/smaller fights first and earn anything and go right into a big match at UFC. =/


Yea i noticed that too. Everyone is a hypocrite though.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

no Undertaker, are you serious OP


----------



## fettman91 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The shield. Special mention for real Americans, ziggler, Cody and lesnar.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I'd like it, as long as he didn't fluff his lines like the Rock did. "Jabroni eating, pie beating..... eating.."

Anyway, some interesting points in that promo. Rock harping on about how he'll still be coming down that ramp as a pensioner (WM 50 no doubt) and his rant about the guys in the back that bust their asses day in day out because they want to be there.... Kind of wouldn't work being that the guys in the back busting their asses every week are the ones that have the right to feel aggrieved at this time.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats the latest please there are over 50+ new pages since i was on last.


----------



## Superior_Sandow_39 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sandow and Bryan


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I don't have one favorite wrestler, I like Ryback, Bryan, Cesaro, Swagger, Rhodes, The Shield.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I hope they make Punk look like a pussy instead of doing something stupid like acting he never existed.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bork


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, I know not 100% of WWE's fan base is on Twitter and Facebook. But a lot of casual fans are; this reflects what WWE's public perception is going forward. They're going absolutely mental about CM Punk leaving on Facebook and days previously were going mental and losing faith in the product because of the treatment of Daniel Bryan.

If you don't believe me look at WWE's Facebook/Facebook pages. Every page is getting hijacked with complaints about DB and Punk, the craziest part is people still actually think Punk and Bryan are just internet darlings?

The casuals love these two with the same passion they hate/love Cena, the same passion they loved Eddie Guerrero back in 2006. They are completely disconnected with guys like Batista, hell they've even been cheering these two over the beloved Shawn Michaels.

With Wrestlemania 30, the WWE Network and negotiations for a new TV deal. WWE have got to be really careful otherwise their General Audience is going to start shitting over the product with the misuse of Daniel Bryan and the departure of CM Punk.

WWE, full stop, cannot go ahead with the planned Orton vs Batista program. It will be a joke.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Pretty sure this was aimed at people who like Punk. 

These are the people I look forward to watching:

SHIELD

Cesaro
Bryan
Wyatt's (Mostly Luke Harper, although Bray's great match with Bryan helped get him back in my good graces)
Ryback (on Twitter)

Part Timers/Managers:

BORK LAZER
Paul Heyman
Zeb Colter


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

The Shield for me. They're the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder what Punk was thinking at the exact moment when he was getting eliminated by Kane wearing a pair of khakis and knew Batista was winning the Royal Rumble


----------



## dilbodus (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

_punk returns bitter and heely
bryan pleads for punk to think of the universe
punk spits in his face and shats on the crowd
the summer of punk vs bryan _

i guess i'll wake up now


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan > Shield > everyone else.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I wonder what Punk was thinking at the exact moment when he was getting eliminated by Kane wearing a pair of khakis and knew Batista was winning the Royal Rumble


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> I wonder what Punk was thinking at the exact moment when he was getting eliminated by Kane wearing a pair of khakis and knew Batista was winning the Royal Rumble


That's what could turn out to be really sad about all this, our last memory of CM Punk for some time will be him lying on the floor chokeslammed through a table.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whats the latest please there are over 50+ new pages since i was on last.


Yea, haven't been on all day anything that we didn't already know?


----------



## Skullusion (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*

Punk in mma/ufc? you cant be serious


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I think I'm gonna find it extremely hard to mark for anyone as much as I did for Punk, I really like The Shield, especially Rollins and Ambrose, Bray Wyatt is another one who I really enjoy his work and think his uber talented and Bryan I like but will never have a hard on for him like others on here do.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Wouldn't that just bury Punk? Kinda stupid really.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

What a misleading thread title.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



> Punk WWE Documentary Pulled from Netflix
> 
> Several readers have sent in word that the WWE-released "Best in the World" CM Punk documentary disappeared from Netflix today. While it cannot be confirmed that the disappearance of the release from Netflix is a WWE reaction to Punk quitting the company, the timing is certainly interesting, coupled with the fact that the WWE Twitter account unfollowed Punk today.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/448...-wwe-punk-wwe-documentary-pulled-from-netflix


i wonder how WWE going to bury CM PUNK....what you guys think it will be? which guy first come out to crap on PUNK?


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

bork lazer


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

 It's real...


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

3MB will call out CM Punk and CM Punk will fail to beat the 10 count. 3MB beats CM Punk!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

Chris Benoit treatment.


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Yea, haven't been on all day anything that we didn't already know?


rumour, conjecture and accusations 

but certainly :ns


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

Fuck this company


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

Good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GoToSl33p said:


> Yea, haven't been on all day anything that we didn't already know?


Nothing really new, factual or concrete. If Walt Disney was still around he could build an entire new theme park based soley around all the stories stemming from this.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

THIS GUY......................


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

Someone will probably call him out, then they will have a midget come out dressed as him and have his ass beat... :matt

In reality I expect a Triple H comment or two, saying he was nothing more than a pipebomb and was only able to keep the title as long as he did because Cena had plans with the rock for WM, or something to that effect.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

If, for arguments sake, that CM Punk truly has walked out on the company (WWE would sue, by the way, due to Punk being under contractual obligations), then he is a martyr for those who deserve better within the company.

I genuinely believe CM Punk has always stood up for the beliefs held strong by the majority of the hardcore wrestling fanbase, having spent so much time among them in RoH.

Good on you, Punk. Good on you for having the balls to say what needed to be said, to do what needed to be done, and to show WWE that you can't just get away with the sloppy, underwritten drivel they've been handing us.



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Top 5 (At the moment):
> 
> 1. Damien Sandow


Awesome to see some more Sandow love, dude!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Nothing really new, factual or concrete. If Walt Disney was still around he could build an entire new theme park based soley around all the stories stemming from this.


I've read all the dirtsheets and everyone tweeting about it and what not, but still nothing set in stone.

His sadly as good as gone. :no:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> THIS GUY......................


Batista may have had the "mojo" back in 2006 but he has aged fast, I think AJ Lee and the other divas probably see him as a creepy old man now and he looks weird now too.

if anybody is going to get Aj Lee now it'd be some young kid with stamina like Reigns or Fandango.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Video, kudos to Punk.

TNA marks should listen to the ECW part in particular.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

punk lost his smile after the beating he took from brooooock leeeesnar!


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



IntellectualSavior said:


> If, for arguments sake, that CM Punk truly has walked out on the company (WWE would sue, by the way, due to Punk being under contractual obligations), then he is a martyr for those who deserve better within the company.
> 
> I genuinely believe CM Punk has always stood up for the beliefs held strong by the majority of the hardcore wrestling fanbase, having spent so much time among them in RoH.
> 
> Good on you, Punk. Good on you for having the balls to say what needed to be said, to do what needed to be done, and to show WWE that you can't just get away with the sloppy, underwritten drivel they've been handing us.


There was probably a clause in his contract where he can walk out of his contract.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



combolock said:


> There was probably a clause in his contract where he can walk out of his contract.


You think?
Seems like a pretty 'accident-waiting-to-happen' thing to have in a contract, doesn't it?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GoToSl33p said:


> His sadly as good as gone. :no:


This is something I think most are slowly starting to accept as reality.

The positive though. A lot of us (even me at 36) didn't get to see the AE stars become the legends they were organically from the start of their career. We all watched CM Punk go from indie darling to WWE Best In The World.., And that's pretty fucking cool


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Punk marks are full of themselves. Bryan could dress up like Hitler and do his Yes chant and still get the entire crowd to go along with it.

Bryan: "Is Punk a b**** for quitting"

Crowd response: "Yes, yes, yes, yes"

Not that he would or should do it. WWE reacted to Austin that way because they had to. He was the WWE from 98-02. Punk's loss is big, but he's not the focus of the show and has really been downgraded by Yes Mania.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This is something I think most are slowly starting to accept as reality.
> 
> The positive though. A lot of us (even me at 36) didn't get to see the AE era stars become the legends they were organically from the start of their career. We all watched CM Punk go from indie darling to WWE Best In The World.., And that's pretty fucking cool


Seriously, well said, dude. Really awesomely put.
True as true can be. (Y)


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*



Skullusion said:


> Punk in mma/ufc? you cant be serious


Man, he would get his brains beat out. Good riddance...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



combolock said:


> There was probably a clause in his contract where he can walk out of his contract.


No there almost certainly wasn't. Why on earth would Vince agree to let a temperamental talent like CM Punk or anyone else for that matter have it in their contracts that they can walk out on it before it expires if they fancy it. Would never happen. 

What is likely now if he indeed has quit altogether is that they are in negotiations about the release as Punk will have to forfeit any $ from merch sales and all that if he is released early.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Great Video, kudos to Punk.
> 
> TNA marks should listen to the ECW part in particular.


Which video?



Therapy said:


> This is something I think most are slowly starting to accept as reality.
> 
> The positive though. A lot of us (even me at 36) didn't get to see the AE era stars become the legends they were organically from the start of their career. We all watched CM Punk go from indie darling to WWE Best In The World.., And that's pretty fucking cool


Look I know where your coming from 100%, but I stopped watching for a good 5-6 years, got re-interested due what Punk was doing in 2011, sad to see it end like this especially with some big shows coming up in Chicago in the next few months, he could have ended his career so much better, and made it memorable.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



Marrakesh said:


> No there almost certainly wasn't. Why on earth would Vince agree to let a temperamental talent like CM Punk or anyone else for that matter have it in their contracts that they can walk out on it before it expires if they fancy it. Would never happen.


Because he was he so over and WWE was low on star power. I'm not saying he can go to other wrestling companies before the contract is over because of the Non-Compete clause, but WWE probably gave him some bonuses.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



IntellectualSavior said:


> If, for arguments sake, that CM Punk truly has walked out on the company (WWE would sue, by the way, due to Punk being under contractual obligations), then he is a martyr for those who deserve better within the company.
> 
> *I genuinely believe CM Punk has always stood up for the beliefs held strong by the majority of the hardcore wrestling fanbase*, having spent so much time among them in RoH.
> 
> ...


And what beliefs were those?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*



T-Viper said:


> It's kind of funny in that Ariel interview he says on one hand he's not a fan of guys just coming in part time and getting big pushes like Rock did (who actually did earn his spot for a solid 8 years back in the day)... then right after he says if he were to go into MMA he shouldn't have to go do indy/smaller fights first and earn anything and go right into a big match at UFC. =/


You're talking about the same guy whose been licking Austin's *** for years begging him to return. Everyone knows Punk is the biggest phony around.

I'd love to see him in MMA just so we can see his phony jiu jitso skills get exposed as well.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



combolock said:


> Because he was he so over and WWE was low on star power. I'm not saying he can go to other wrestling companies before the contract is over because of the Non-Compete clause, but WWE probably gave him some bonuses.


They aren't going to allow anyone to have it in their contract that they can up and leave whenever they like. If that was the case the contract wouldn't be worth the paper it was written on.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

:HHH2 *Triple H's Burial Promo for Punk next Monday*​
'' CM Punk was nothing but a B+ level star in a C level era. The only reason CM Punk became a legit main eventer in the first place, was because he threaten to leave the WWE at a time when the WWE main event level was at it's all time low and he knew this. I mean think about it people, from the year 2009-2011, the WWE had lost over a quarter of it's top star talents, from Shawn Michaels, Batista, Jericho, Edge, Undertaker, Jeff Hardy, and most importantly myself(Triple H). Punk like the no talented joke he is, used our weakness to his advantage and threaten to leave. The fact that Punk needed a pipebomb, in order to become relevant, shows that he's not as talented as his neckbearded fanbase may think he is. Punk isn't a man, he's a coward, he walked out on all of you people, the same people who made him important, he turned his back on. Oh and lets not forget that stupid nickname he has for himself, as the so call ''The Best In the World''. Punk you aren't the Best In the World, hell you aren't even the best in the WWE, you were nothing but a 1 time act, who only got a long title reign, because Cena didn't want the title and Orton didn't want to work Mondays. So Punk I hope you have fun in your future endeavors, hell maybe one day you'll make an IMPACT.''

:HHH2​
_~3 weeks later~_

''The Destruction of CM Punk'' DVD is release. unk


----------



## BoycottMania (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



Moxie said:


> Fuck this company


indeed. fuck this company hard in the ass.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

I have the intellectual capacity of a 5-year-old, and guess what, I'm mad as hell.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Continuum said:


> punk lost his smile after the beating he took from brooooock leeeesnar!


Punk lost his smile after losing his 1 billion day title reign to a fucking drop elbow.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GoToSl33p said:


> Which video?
> 
> 
> 
> Look I know where your coming from 100%, but I stopped watching for a good 5-6 years, got re-interested due what Punk was doing in 2011, sad to see it end like this especially with some big shows coming up in Chicago in the next few months, he could have ended his career so much better, and made it memorable.


I know what is it like. I was you in the 90s. I grew out of wrestling and only got interested again when the NWO angle started. By the time the AE train really got my attention all the stars were made already. So.. I feel ya..


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Has CM Punk quit wrestling for MMA.*



GillbergReturns said:


> You're talking about the same guy whose been licking Austin's *** for years begging him to return. Everyone knows Punk is the biggest phony around.
> 
> I'd love to see him in MMA just so we can see his phony jiu jitso skills get exposed as well.


Said the kid who goes into every Punk related thread to hate him. And let's not even go to your nickname.

Phony is a word you can only use to describe yourself.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*

I notice that HHH's DVD is up on Netflix in place of Punks. What do I think this means? Nothing, but I find it funny and I KNOW people will read into it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Metzler confirmed last night in new Observer Radio that CM Punk was NOT happy about facing Hunter at WM XXX


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



apokalypse said:


> coupled with the fact that the WWE Twitter account unfollowed Punk today.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Metzler confirmed last night in new Observer Radio that CM Punk was NOT happy about facing Hunter at WM XXX


What match did he think he'd be in that would be bigger? Unless he was mad that HHH was going over to put Bryan over at ER?


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



KingJohn said:


> And what beliefs were those?


Simple, the belief that WWE can say and do whatever it wants and gain no repercussions for providing a sloppy show. CM Punk would come out and say, on-air, whatever he wanted to say, not what was scripted.

He would openly argue backstage when something wasn't done the way it should have been done, and the fact that he has walked out reportedly because Batista won the Rumble is evidence of that.

WWE provides an inferior product, and Punk reacts - he's a fan as much as we are.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I guess Ambrose, or, as this poll has it, some guy called "Shield".


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

The CM Punk DVD was unavailable on Netflix days ago. I think it's just a coincidence


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Josh Parry said:


> The CM Punk DVD was unavailable on Netflix days ago. I think it's just a coincidence
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're one of the best posters here. (Y)

Meltzer said this yesterday. It's just a coincidence but people like to make these associations in their own heads to create a conspiracy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> What match did he think he'd be in that would be bigger? Unless he was mad that HHH was going over to put Bryan over at ER?


Dave didn't say anything but I do remember Punk saying at some events he would like to face Taker again, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Steve Austin (his ultimate dream match), or Brock Lesnar again. He never mentioned Hunter's name.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i wonder will crowd chant for punk like they did for Bryan?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



KingJohn said:


> And what beliefs were those?


Answer: Make CM Punk a star.

Which I guess he can be now, main eventing Slammiversary


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



IntellectualSavior said:


> Simple, the belief that WWE can say and do whatever it wants and gain no repercussions for providing a sloppy show. CM Punk would come out and say, on-air, whatever he wanted to say, not what was scripted.
> 
> He would openly argue backstage when something wasn't done the way it should have been done, and the fact that he has walked out reportedly because Batista won the Rumble is evidence of that.
> 
> WWE provides an inferior product, and Punk reacts - he's a fan as much as we are.


I doubt he complained because "He's a fan," as much as he complained to better his own situation. And I doubt him walking out had to do with the fact that it was Batista that won the Rumble, as much as it was the he himself didn't win it.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Answer: Make CM Punk a star.
> 
> Which I guess he can be now, main eventing Slammiversary


Exactly, he's no martyr for the people, he did it because he's mad about his own direction. Which I'm not completely mad at, but people trying to say he did it for the fans or something like that is dumb.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



*Eternity* said:


> :HHH2 *Triple H's Burial Promo for Punk next Monday*​
> '' CM Punk was nothing but a B+ level star in a C level era. The only reason CM Punk became a legit main eventer in the first place, was because he threaten to leave the WWE at a time when the WWE main event level was at it's all time low and he knew this. I mean think about it people, from the year 2009-2011, the WWE had lost over a quarter of it's top star talents, from Shawn Michaels, Batista, Jericho, Edge, Undertaker, Jeff Hardy, and most importantly myself(Triple H). Punk like the no talented joke he is, used our weakness to his advantage and threaten to leave. The fact that Punk needed a pipebomb, in order to become relevant, shows that he's not as talented as his neckbearded fanbase may think he is. Punk isn't a man, he's a coward, he walked out on all of you people, the same people who made him important, he turned his back on. Oh and lets not forget that stupid nickname he has for himself, as the so call ''The Best In the World''. Punk you aren't the Best In the World, hell you aren't even the best in the WWE, you were nothing but a 1 time act, who only got a long title reign, because Cena didn't want the title and Orton didn't want to work Mondays. So Punk I hope you have fun in your future endeavors, hell maybe one day you'll make an IMPACT.''
> 
> :HHH2​
> ...


Don't even joke about it... :argh:

Also, love the sig.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> What match did he think he'd be in that would be bigger? Unless he was mad that HHH was going over to put Bryan over at ER?


Well, considering he said at some convention or something he was at this week (after Monday) that he didn't like Batista's positioning and felt it was Bryan's time, I doubt that.

I could see him being pissed off about facing HHH at Mania, but they've been building up to it for a couple of months now. It has to be more than that, and I think it's a combination of finding out he was going to lose to HHH (pointlessly, might I add), Batista was just given a main event spot, Bryan getting screwed over by the company, and the sickness Punk speaks of/his injuries/the fact he's mentally burnt out. 

Punk leaving is a blessing in disguise though, as now Bryan will get a top 3 match at Mania, taking Punk's spot against HHH (unless they put him in the main event title match, or they really are that stupid).


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Brock then Bray


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Which video?
> 
> 
> 
> Look I know where your coming from 100%, but I stopped watching for a good 5-6 years, got re-interested due what Punk was doing in 2011, sad to see it end like this especially with some big shows coming up in Chicago in the next few months, *he could have ended his career so much better, and made it memorable.*


He still can if he swallows his pride and agrees to work one final match (assuming he doesn't return full time to work off the last 6 months a few weeks from now). He could probably negotiate for it to be who and when he wants (not at Mania though). Just come back. Put over Ambrose or Bryan or whoever in a retirement match and sail off to whatever next chapter awaits him.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well he knew he was going to face HHH seeing as they were kinda building towards it, so his sudden exit must have had more to it. Like was said yesterday, due to heavy fan backlash, they probably gave the HHH match to Bryan and were left with nothing for Punk.

I'm fine with his decision to leave, I just think if this is the end, he deserved a better exit.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Show, Usos, Kofi with 0 votes

:lol


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



KingJohn said:


> I doubt he complained because "He's a fan," as much as he complained to better his own situation. And I doubt him walking out had to do with the fact that it was Batista that won the Rumble, as much as it was the he himself didn't win it.


You're just taking a bitter approach because you don't like Punk. That's certainly how it's coming across.

If you believe Punk left because he didn't win the Rumble, then you're either deluded or just making up excuses - I don't think Punk is a saint, but he certainly speaks his mind. You ought to watch his DVD some time.

You call it stupid, but what we're experiencing right now speaks for itself. The only stupid thing is to force your uninformed opinions on others.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Show, Usos, Kofi with 0 votes
> 
> :lol


Lol for me Kofi is a huge waste of TV time and effort.. No one cares about him as a face he draws no sympathy or attention.. His look/persona doesnt lend itself to any sort of obvious heel turn..

Keep him on NXT helping newer guys who actually have a shot


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well, considering he said at some convention or something he was at this week (after Monday) that he didn't like Batista's positioning and felt it was Bryan's time, I doubt that.
> 
> I could see him being pissed off about facing HHH at Mania, but they've been building up to it for a couple of months now. It has to be more than that, and I think it's a combination of finding out he was going to lose to HHH (pointlessly, might I add), Batista was just given a main event spot, Bryan getting screwed over by the company, and the sickness Punk speaks of/his injuries/the fact he's mentally burnt out.
> 
> Punk leaving is a blessing in disguise though, as now Bryan will get a top 3 match at Mania, taking Punk's spot against HHH (unless they put him in the main event title match, or they really are that stupid).


He probably thought they would change his direction to something else.

Alvarez/Metzler mentioned that Hunter going over has nothing do with it, he just didn't think facing Hunter was big to him and would lead to nothing. 

He probab1y left because of 1,000 reasons (injuries, burnt out, not into wrestling anymore, not happy with his direction, treatment of his girlfriend, wants to do other projects, whatever, etc etc.). He won't say anything (and neither will his girlfriend) anyways so it is what is


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Show, Usos, Kofi with 0 votes
> 
> :lol


Watching Big Show get no love on these polls always cracks me up :lmao

Seriously, is there anyone who cares for this goof?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



IntellectualSavior said:


> You're just taking a bitter approach because you don't like Punk. That's certainly how it's coming across.
> 
> If you believe Punk left because he didn't win the Rumble, then you're either deluded or just making up excuses - I don't think Punk is a saint, but he certainly speaks his mind. You ought to watch his DVD some time.
> 
> You call it stupid, but what we're experiencing right now speaks for itself. The only stupid thing is to force your uninformed opinions on others.


Hahhaaha, why you mad though? You really believe Punk left for any other reason than because he didn't like the direction his own character was going, you're an idiot. He's no different than any other wrestler, he looks out for himself. Nothing even wrong with that, but trying to paint him as some martyr for the fans is crazy. He politiced backstage just like every other person in WWE, he sure didn't seem to have a problem with part time stars when he was facing The Rock, Brock Lesnar, and The Undertaker, and he sure as hell wouldn't have cared if Batista won the Rumble if he was the one that was going to face him at WM.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Nananana, nananana, hey hey hey goodbye

& I'm a big punk fan


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Punk left because of a huge combination of reasons, not a single one.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Lost interest in Punk because of his evident lack of motivation. So, punk being there or not, my favourites are Brock Lesnar and Randy Orton.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan and it would be Bryan even if Punk was here.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Punk left because of a huge combination of reasons, not a single one.


Nobody knows whether he even left, it's all assumptions at this point.

He could be given the week off for all we know.


----------



## whatever1234 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Kofi desperately needs a Heel turn and a gimmick, something like the Boogieman where he scares fat girls and children

Big Show - he should be a jobber and then eventually released

Usos- their only redeeming quality is that they sometimes remind me of Umaga


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*



whatever1234 said:


> Kofi desperately needs a Heel turn and a gimmick, something like the Boogieman where he scares fat girls and children


They got the basis for a heel turn, Cena messed up his rematch with Orton


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

There's are article on PW.net that's fantastic...def recommend.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> Nobody knows whether he even left, it's all assumptions at this point.
> 
> He could be given the week off for all we know.


Nope. That's not it. Every single indication is that he's left for good and they're going through the legal/ethical obligation of trying to get him to come back and also partly damage control. 

I think that one of the reasons the WWE is still advertising him for EC is purely legal.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan!


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I hope Punk is happy when he ends up back in the small houses, wrestling for 40 people. Maybe he will actually give them a match, act like he cares. 

So what if WWE didn't listen to Punk? He's just one independent contractor out of many, why should his opinion matter? The company was around before him, it will do just fine after him too. 

It's been so obvious for months that he's not interested in being in the WWE, so now he's gone. With Bryan going crazy, with the Shield breakup and Reigns push along with the Wyatt family, I can't see how people will really miss him much. A few weeks and nobody will even remember his name.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Cesaro, Kane and Reigns


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

1. It seems a ridiculously long time for nobody to have seen Punk or no confirmation either way to confirm or deny.

2. The internet may have taken this out of proportion. For all we know he might not have left and may have just been given the week off or some other reason for him not being on RAW. The internet might just have elevated Punk back to the top of the card including his haters because this has now become arguably one of the bigger stories in WWE history. 

3. I am quite open to this being a work or a shoot because there are so many reasons why I think it could be either or at least might have started as a shoot and eventually turned into a work.

4. Vince and HHH must realise how much controversy this has caused and how many eyes are now on the product. As soon as Vince smells money he will be all over it.

5. Strange how things have shifted from Daniel Bryan to CM Punk.

6. The only reason I can still cling to thing being a work is because of the amount of time it has taken for something to be announced or something official from some party. It almost seems like they want to create pandemonium because seemingly the longer they leave it the more the word travels the more anticipation is created.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Kane till I die.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time. 

Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

No one knows the real story....so until we do, we can only speculate.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

doinktheclowns said:


> 1. It seems a ridiculously long time for nobody to have seen Punk or no confirmation either way to confirm or deny.
> 
> 2. The internet may have taken this out of proportion. For all we know he might not have left and may have just been given the week off or some other reason for him not being on RAW. The internet might just have elevated Punk back to the top of the card including his haters because this has now become arguably one of the bigger stories in WWE history.
> 
> ...



Exactly.
This is absolutely amazing how fast it happened.
It's a big deal, I know but wow!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> He probably thought they would change his direction to something else.
> 
> Alvarez/Metzler mentioned that Hunter going over has nothing do with it, he just didn't think facing Hunter was big to him and would lead to nothing.
> 
> He probab1y left because of 1,000 reasons (injuries, burnt out, not into wrestling anymore, not happy with his direction, treatment of his girlfriend, wants to do other projects, whatever, etc etc.). He won't say anything (and neither will his girlfriend) anyways so it is what is


Yeah the way Meltzer worded it was that there wasn't one big thing but just the combination of everything which caused him to leave. 

Also Vince is trying to bring him back and whilst Triple H doesn't he's likely to not get involved.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

the frenchise said:


> Exactly.
> This is absolutely amazing how fast it happened.
> It's a big deal, I know but wow!


This is why it's obvious that the two have the same fanbase. While most of Bryan's fans were ecstatic to see him rise, most of them were originally CM Punk fans who were ok with his booking at that point. Bryan hasn't had that long to cement/create a loyal fanbase like Punk - who broke barriers in the WWE by creating new fans and bring back a lot of the older fanbase ... which is another reason why Bryan got so over. I don't think Bryan created many new fans, he merely converted Cena and Punk fans who deep down are still loyal to them. 

I for one had merely shifted my focus from Punk to Bryan but deep down Punk was still my favourite in the WWE.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

SkipMDMan said:


> Well, I hope Punk is happy when he ends up back in the small houses, wrestling for 40 people. Maybe he will actually give them a match, act like he cares.
> 
> So what if WWE didn't listen to Punk? He's just one independent contractor out of many, why should his opinion matter? The company was around before him, it will do just fine after him too.
> 
> It's been so obvious for months that he's not interested in being in the WWE, so now he's gone. With Bryan going crazy, with the Shield breakup and Reigns push along with the Wyatt family, I can't see how people will really miss him much. A few weeks and nobody will even remember his name.


He doesn't need to, he's financially secure to retire right now. The only reason why he came back in 2011 is because Vince begged his ass because he was the hottest wrestler around. I'm just too fucking bummed he left.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Trips can go to hell just bring back Punk in Chicago.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? *Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else.* Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.


The reason he quit is mostly because the main-event spot at Wrestlemania has been handed to part-timers for 3 straight years now, without giving the chance to any full-time performers who are busting their asses week after week after week.

And I agree with Punk.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


Get your head out of your ass and read up on it before commenting. He hasn't left simply because he isn't being booked as the top star. As recently as a couple of days ago he said 'Daniel Bryan should win the rumble and be in the main event of Wrestlemania this year'. He also made numerous omissions that he is in bad health and has been since September of last year. 

He also has stated the writing and booking for the shows has been atrocious. He wasn't even referring just to his own but generally for everyone in the company. Made reference to them starting story lines then disbanding them a week later etc and there being no consistency at all. Add to that , Yes he mentioned the part timers coming in and taking Mania spots is something he isn't happy with either and he isn't enjoying being there at this moment in time. 

So there you go, that's just the reasons we know about. He has had personal problems with his family etc in the past year also. From the sounds of it he has just reached his breaking point mentally and physically.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


This post has so much WIN! Kudos to you sir for having the right take on this matter. He´s a guy who´s making millions doing what he loved, and he throws a temper tantrum over not closing Mania? Hey if you dont want the paycheck from being the 5th match at WrestleMania, I will gladly take it! F´n crying whiny bitch!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Punk waited until 3 days into the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA where there were no exciting prospects for an entertaining Wrestlemania aside from the same old shit. Let's be honest, here. I feel like he would have walked out of the Rumble if he was looking to make a shoot impact.

Besides, isn't he contractually obligated to WWE? Like, couldn't they make sure that he can't financially retire because of this shit?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I wouldn't say theirs one guy that 'stands out' but I think Bryan is probably 1st by default with SHIELD, Lesnar, Taker, guys are on the (Y) list. 

Theirs only one 'Cult of Personality' though unk3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> The reason he quit is mostly because the main-event spot at Wrestlemania has been handed to part-timers for 3 straight years now, without giving the chance to any full-time performers who are busting their asses week after week after week.
> 
> And I agree with Punk.


Yet he has said he doesn't mind Batista being back because he's full time...while taking a little dig at The Rock again.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


damn I can't rep you. great post.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Yet he has said he doesn't mind Batista being back because he's full time...while taking a little dig at The Rock again.


I don't think his comments about Batista etc before he actually quit should be taken for absolute truth. 

He can take a pot shot at the Rock because Rock isn't there anymore. But seriously, does anyone expect him to come outright and say that he didn't like HHH bringing back Batista while he's probably still trying to figure out his future with the company. 

One thing's for sure is that it was a decision that had a lot of reasons behind it, but definitely an impulsive one. As in all the stuff was probably stewing around in there for months and he just snapped without thinking about the consequences or even properly examining the reasons.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> This is why it's obvious that the two have the same fanbase. While most of Bryan's fans were ecstatic to see him rise, most of them were originally CM Punk fans who were ok with his booking at that point. Bryan hasn't had that long to cement/create a loyal fanbase like Punk - who broke barriers in the WWE by creating new fans and bring back a lot of the older fanbase ... which is another reason why Bryan got so over. I don't think Bryan created many new fans, he merely converted Cena and Punk fans who deep down are still loyal to them.
> 
> I for one had merely shifted my focus from Punk to Bryan but deep down Punk was still my favourite in the WWE.


I think that's a little unfair to Bryan, he had a pretty strong fanbase without Punk or Cena fan's cheering him on. Since WM28 the man's been every bit as over as Punk and has surpassed Punk for cheers over the last year.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

It really is sad how you have to choose whether you want to swallow your pride and politic your opportunities to money and storylines or you have to just walk out instead of taking a backseat to out of shape part timers. This company is run by corporate sellouts that have no clue what their fans like in 2014.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> I think that's a little unfair to Bryan, he had a pretty strong fanbase without Punk or Cena fan's cheering him on. Since WM28 the man's been every bit as over as Punk and has surpassed Punk for cheers over the last year.


I guess you're right. He probably does have his own fans, but it's hard to tell whether they're exclusively Bryan fans. In coming weeks it'll become clearer. 

In fact, I expect Bryan's support to gain even more momentum now in the coming weeks. People really have no one left to cheer for in the company. For the first time in my memory, there's only 1 clearcut face in the entire WWE. There's always at least been 2.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

How would people react if it was a work, and they used Punk to screw Bryan at EC?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Isit true his wwe profile has gone?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Isit true his wwe profile has gone?


Nope


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

It's been Daniel Bryan and has been ever since I found out about him before WWE. Punk was my second favorite.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


+1 reps for you mate.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

CM Punk just had to go home to get his tampons. He will be back next week.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> How would people react if it was a work, and they used Punk to screw Bryan at EC?


I'd be fine with it.. I mean I don't really care either way as in I'm not angry at Punk or WWE for Punk leaving and a good work is fun.. but a work only works for so long and the way Punk is, he might just change his mind. That's not a work lol.

But if I could get Bryan/Punk at Mania, I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan was number 1 before punk left, so the question for me is who is now my 2nd favourite now punk has gone. Either Reigns, Rollins, Sandow or Sheamus


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Lesnar
Shield
Wyatts
Bryan 
Batista
Orton
Everyone else.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I just want to throw out how it's funny that a guy could have a 400+ day title reign, and not have a single title match for a year after his rematch with the Rock. 

Then we underestimate guys like the Miz who had his WM run, got a MAIN EVENT at mania, and is nowadays putting up with jobbing. A guy like Ziggler who should always be in AT LEAST the mid card is constantly jobbing as well. We know the deal with Bryan already.

People act like CM Punk is whining, but quite frankly, would u rather he just accept the WWE as is? The one where the guys who work hardest seem to always get put down into the card because part timers like Lesnar, Batista, Rock, Taker, etc are always put at the main event scene?

Lets face it. Lots of superstars have done great in the role they've been given, but WWE doesn't see that as promotion worthy. What could guys a lot of these guys do better, if they have to play the role WWE gives them with the limitations that are placed upon them?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

I will not believe punk is gone until after the payback ppv. But Bray Wyatt is my favourite right now


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Love the holier than thou stances on here.

Hes made a mistake, one that is obviously borne out of a lot of frustration, both short and long term. Punk is known as a very intense kind of character, especially if he feels he isn't being treated right.

Not saying what he's done is right, but to vilify the guy when not a one of us knows a) What has been said/done, and b) What is actually going through his mind is pretty lame.

Try to respect his achievements and what he brought to the WWE, especially in the second half of his time there.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

darkguy said:


> I just want to throw out how it's funny that a guy could have a 400+ day title reign, and not have a single title match for a year after his rematch with the Rock.
> 
> Then we underestimate guys like the Miz who had his WM run, got a MAIN EVENT at mania, and is nowadays putting up with jobbing. A guy like Ziggler who should always be in AT LEAST the mid card is constantly jobbing as well. We know the deal with Bryan already.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Canelo said:


> Love the holier than thou stances on here.
> 
> Hes made a mistake, one that is obviously borne out of a lot of frustration, both short and long term. Punk is known as a very intense kind of character, especially if he feels he isn't being treated right.
> 
> ...


NO NO!

Fuck that we must judge our fingertips away sir! :dean


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

We don't know the truth yet. If its just not headlining mania then thats not punk's problem anyway. He just admit that this is bryan's year. If its hhh getting over him again then i tottally support punk on this. Thats unacceptable.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Bryan. My favorite hasn't changed at all tho I will miss Punk a lot.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I love how people here criticize Hunter and the WWE's incessant love for part timers but when one of their top stars tells them to fuck off he's a whiner. I don't even care much at all for Punk but I can't fault him for being frustrated.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

#Mark said:


> I love how people here criticize Hunter and the WWE's incessant love for part timers but when one of their top stars tells them to fuck off he's a whiner. I don't even care much at all for Punk but I can't fault him for being frustrated.


I'm far from a Punk fan. I get why Punk walked. I would respect it IF he left when his contract ran out. That's the only factor that gives me pause here. If he had walked out at the end of his contract I'd be his biggest cheerleader in this but I can't justify him screwing paying fans over cause things aren't working out to his liking. Honor your commitments.


----------



## CaptainYorkshire (Jan 30, 2014)

darkguy said:


> I just want to throw out how it's funny that a guy could have a 400+ day title reign, and not have a single title match for a year after his rematch with the Rock.
> 
> Then we underestimate guys like the Miz who had his WM run, got a MAIN EVENT at mania, and is nowadays putting up with jobbing. A guy like Ziggler who should always be in AT LEAST the mid card is constantly jobbing as well. We know the deal with Bryan already.
> 
> ...


spot on mate. I'm glad hes making an issue out of this. Punk is one of my favourites and therefore i am of course bias, but he's one of the best things to happen to this company in ages. fans love him and he is without doubt one of the current most successful stars. it is ridiculous that hes getting benched for part timers and guys who frankly- no one gives a shit about.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I love how people here criticize Hunter and the WWE's incessant love for part timers but when one of their top stars tells them to fuck off he's a whiner. I don't even care much at all for Punk but I can't fault him for being frustrated.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## CaptainYorkshire (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm torn between whether or not this is a plot or real anyway. so this is relatively redundant ha


----------



## 5countmaster (Jan 30, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> The way CM Bit*h is being covered in the news and presented by many people here is ridicuolous....like some kind of hero rebel who stands up for himself. What in the blue hell, everyone? Quitting on your contract and going home because you're not booked as the very top star is somehow respectable or the right thing to do? It's the actions of a spoiled crybaby who thinks himself better than everyone else. Why doesn't everyone else just walk out on the company on the spot if they feel like it? Or why didn't they walk out during the Attitude Era? Fans praise it so much, but if you start talking about everyone who was under or overpushed back then too you'd be here until the end of time.
> 
> Whether you would agree with his views on other wrestlers or the business, there is NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING respectable about what CM Bit*h did. If this is all indeed for real, then he deserves to be forgotten.


This is called "Stockholm Syndrome". You've been into WWE so much that you're beginning to view things from their perspective and ignoring their flaws and mistakes. 

The news have been covering CM Punk as a rebel hero because the media has an unbiased and objective view on wrestling and the WWE, while we, the people who compose the IWC, have not. If you look at the entire situation from an outsider's perspective it becomes clear that CM Punk is indeed a sort of rebel hero who tries his best to improve the WWE. His matches, segments and feuds were always the best and he was able to get mainstream recognition as one of the few current wrestlers who are "cool" and socially acceptable to like. He was trying to rebuild the WWE and make it cool again like it was in the Attitude Era but Vince McMahon and the current WWE management always made it very hard for him, most of the time because they have their own agenda and they always want to promote their own people, like Randy Orton, John Cena and HHH, above those who have the real talent and who make the wrestling entertaining. Of course the WWE wants to make money above everything else and sometimes those people like John Cena are the biggest draws and therefore have to be champions and be in the big Wrestlemania matches, but for the outsider, the media, all they see is one person trying his best to improve things and the "evil" corporation putting him down because of their greed or stupidity.

When I first heard the news yesterday I was very surprised. CM Punk was in this last years one of the few reasons I kept watching Raw and Smackdown every week. I admire his wrestling skills, his ability to make big matches feel special, his fantastic ability to deliver intense and believable promos and, above all, I admire his dedication and his efforts to make wrestling something cool for adults to watch, like it was before. We as fans must comprehend that wrestling should always come first, and the company second. We shouldn't find excuses for everything that WWE does and we must make WWE gives us what we as consumers pay for. Just like CM Punk said in his amazing "Pipebomb", WWE and Vince McMahon already have enough "Yes men" around them (not Daniel Bryan  ) who applaude everything they do. The WWE is a giant corporation, and like all giant corporations, they worry about their employees last, and the money first. I think we all know by personal experience how frustrating it can be to be unhappy at a job and not feel valued by our employers and bosses. The wrestlers' tough schedule and physically draining performances only help to make their lives harder, especially for someone with CM Punk's personality.

I don't think this is the last time we're going to see CM Punk on the big stage but in my opinion it's going to take a while until he's back. In my opinion maybe 2 or 3 years. 

I want to thank CM Punk for the many years of great entertainment he provided to his fans and wish him the best of luck to his future (but "luck is for losers" like he would say). I hope he enjoys his off time to rest and heal his injuries to come back whenever he feels ready. His real fans will support him forever because we know he has always been honest, hard-working and loyal to us, and always gave his best to put on great performances in every show.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

5countmaster said:


> This is called "Stockholm Syndrome". You've been into WWE so much that you're beginning to view things from their perspective and ignoring their flaws and mistakes.
> 
> The news have been covering CM Punk as a rebel hero because the media has an unbiased and objective view on wrestling and the WWE, while we, the people who compose the IWC, have not. If you look at the entire situation from an outsider's perspective it becomes clear that CM Punk is indeed a sort of rebel hero who tries his best to improve the WWE. His matches, segments and feuds were always the best and he was able to get mainstream recognition as one of the few current wrestlers who are "cool" and socially acceptable to like. He was trying to rebuild the WWE and make it cool again like it was in the Attitude Era but Vince McMahon and the current WWE management always made it very hard for him, most of the time because they have their own agenda and they always want to promote their own people, like Randy Orton, John Cena and HHH, above those who have the real talent and who make the wrestling entertaining. Of course the WWE wants to make money above everything else and sometimes those people like John Cena are the biggest draws and therefore have to be champions and be in the big Wrestlemania matches, but for the outsider, the media, all they see is one person trying his best to improve things and the "evil" corporation putting him down because of their greed or stupidity.
> 
> ...



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

5countmaster said:


> This is called "Stockholm Syndrome". You've been into WWE so much that you're beginning to view things from their perspective and ignoring their flaws and mistakes.
> 
> The news have been covering CM Punk as a rebel hero because the media has an unbiased and objective view on wrestling and the WWE, while we, the people who compose the IWC, have not. If you look at the entire situation from an outsider's perspective it becomes clear that CM Punk is indeed a sort of rebel hero who tries his best to improve the WWE. His matches, segments and feuds were always the best and he was able to get mainstream recognition as one of the few current wrestlers who are "cool" and socially acceptable to like. He was trying to rebuild the WWE and make it cool again like it was in the Attitude Era but Vince McMahon and the current WWE management always made it very hard for him, most of the time because they have their own agenda and they always want to promote their own people, like Randy Orton, John Cena and HHH, above those who have the real talent and who make the wrestling entertaining. Of course the WWE wants to make money above everything else and sometimes those people like John Cena are the biggest draws and therefore have to be champions and be in the big Wrestlemania matches, but for the outsider, the media, all they see is one person trying his best to improve things and the "evil" corporation putting him down because of their greed or stupidity.
> 
> ...



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It was a good little run, Punk.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I love how people here criticize Hunter and the WWE's incessant love for part timers but when one of their top stars tells them to fuck off he's a whiner. I don't even care much at all for Punk but I can't fault him for being frustrated.


Mah .....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm

This woman is so cringe



> Dixie Carter re-tweeted Bully Ray's comments from Wednesday where he invited CM Punk to join TNA.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

5countmaster said:


> This is called "Stockholm Syndrome". You've been into WWE so much that you're beginning to view things from their perspective and ignoring their flaws and mistakes.
> 
> The news have been covering CM Punk as a rebel hero because the media has an unbiased and objective view on wrestling and the WWE, while we, the people who compose the IWC, have not. If you look at the entire situation from an outsider's perspective it becomes clear that CM Punk is indeed a sort of rebel hero who tries his best to improve the WWE. His matches, segments and feuds were always the best and he was able to get mainstream recognition as one of the few current wrestlers who are "cool" and socially acceptable to like. He was trying to rebuild the WWE and make it cool again like it was in the Attitude Era but Vince McMahon and the current WWE management always made it very hard for him, most of the time because they have their own agenda and they always want to promote their own people, like Randy Orton, John Cena and HHH, above those who have the real talent and who make the wrestling entertaining. Of course the WWE wants to make money above everything else and sometimes those people like John Cena are the biggest draws and therefore have to be champions and be in the big Wrestlemania matches, but for the outsider, the media, all they see is one person trying his best to improve things and the "evil" corporation putting him down because of their greed or stupidity.
> 
> ...


Great post, agree completely.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Pacmanboi said:


> It really is sad how you have to choose whether you want to swallow your pride and politic your opportunities to money and storylines or you have to just walk out instead of taking a backseat to out of shape part timers. This company is run by corporate sellouts that have no clue what their fans like in 2014.


This is the mindset that bugs me. You don't have to do either. There is a middle ground. Walking out on the company isn't the only way to make an impact, there are far more civil ways of doing so. The only reason I'm not blasting CM Punk for what is typically the least professional thing you can do is that it's seems legit that his body is really messed up at this point. Not only hurt, but physically ill as well.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Get your head out of your ass and read up on it before commenting. He hasn't left simply because he isn't being booked as the top star. As recently as a couple of days ago he said 'Daniel Bryan should win the rumble and be in the main event of Wrestlemania this year'. He also made numerous omissions that he is in bad health and has been since September of last year.
> 
> He also has stated the writing and booking for the shows has been atrocious. He wasn't even referring just to his own but generally for everyone in the company. Made reference to them starting story lines then disbanding them a week later etc and there being no consistency at all. Add to that , Yes he mentioned the part timers coming in and taking Mania spots is something he isn't happy with either and he isn't enjoying being there at this moment in time.
> 
> So there you go, that's just the reasons we know about. He has had personal problems with his family etc in the past year also. From the sounds of it he has just reached his breaking point mentally and physically.


This post is irrelevant. You leave after you've fulfilled your contractual agreements.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> This post is irrelevant. You leave after you've fulfilled your contractual agreements.


Exactly. He's pissing off the fans who paid for WM to see him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE's most recent Twitter post could raise some eyebrows... Then again, it may be one final marketing ploy to bring in however much money that they can.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

How did Miz get a vote? Does his Mother visit this site? We know his dad wouldn't vote for him.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Curtis Axel said:


> CM Punk just had to go home to get his tampons. He will be back next week.


:lmao:clap


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

**Credit: wrestlecrap.com**

CLEVELAND – Former WWE Champion CM Punk has informed Vince McMahon on Monday that he was walking away from the company, and Punk has since been written out of all foreseeable events. It has been learned that Punk is looking to come back for a “Dwayne Johnson type of deal” that would preclude him from performing at live events, and getting paid unreal sums of cash to do so.

“After Batista won the Royal Rumble match for doing minimal work, Punk is hoping to take the same career path,” says one company insider. “Punk’s been exhausted from years of working night after night without the use of medication, so he figures that four or five matches a year going forward will improve his quality of life.”

As of Tuesday evening, Punk was said to be proving his worth toward such a contract. The 35-year-old has reportedly begun forgetting the names of any WWE performer that isn’t a full-time main eventer, referring to the others as “C-level stars” on his Twitter account.

“I texted him Monday evening to ask how he was holding up,” says WWE veteran Curt Hawkins. “He said he didn’t know who I was. At first I was mad, but now it makes sense. If he gets that contract, imagine how great it’d be for business. I bet we’d all benefit somehow, even if I can’t figure out a way.”

Some have noted that Punk hasn’t been in the WWE World Championship picture for nearly one year, an unheard-of time span for a performer that sells the amount of merchandise that he has. With Rock, and now Batista, setting a new precedent for reduced-schedule icons by getting title shots, perhaps Punk’s hoping to do the same.

“He’d also indicated he’d like to win the 2015 Royal Rumble from the #28 spot,” said the insider. “Let some other hard-working sap go 50 minutes from number one and be ignored most of the way.”


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Agree with the last posts in this thread. CM Punk has all the right to be pissed, and it is hypocrital to think otherwise because "there are wrestlers in a worse situation". Of course there are wrestlers who envy his position. Im sure Zack Ryder wouldnt complain if he was told he was going to face Kane at WM, the same with any midcarder or jobber in the company. Hell, there are people in Africa who are dying of malnutrition every minute, if we take this argument to the extreme. Does this mean nobody should complain about anything? Bullshit.

Punk had a clear objective in his career, but when he got to the top, he found out it was still impossible to get further. Nobody has ever created a bigger buzz than him after his shoot. It was in WWE's hands to make him a real star, but they thought it would be too hard to book him correctly and they went back to their usual lazy booking. We know what happened next. Nash, HHH and even freaking Del Rio got involved. The buzz died and Punk started 2012 as your random WWE laughing goofy babyface. He might have a long reign. But was it great? Not that much. They buried it the day they chose Cena vs Laurinatis main event over Punk vs Bryan. What a shame.

Once again, lazy booking almost killed his great heel run in 2012. Ryback was not ready to fight for the title. The result was Ryback starting to lose his momentum and Punk featuring some of the most boring WWE shows in recent memory. Then 2013 started well. Facing legends like Rock Taker or Lesnar always helps you, even though you lose, but the second half of the year was a horrible mix of lazy perfomance and lazy booking that, as we have seen, has ended in all this. 

I dont know, but I see a lot of reasons there to be pissed with WWE, and I didnt even talk about pre-2011 stuff. We can agree or not about the way he has handled his frustration. Obviously leaving like this is a mistake, because CM Punk will be more hurt than WWE. He might have buried his career forever with this decision. While he could have had ended his career in a good way, a more deserving way. At least he had the guts to do what he believed was right. He has the money to do it, so why not? He is responsable for his acts and if he has to pay for violating his contract, he will do it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk and Bryan would've been a much better final two than Batista and Reigns.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

WWE mentioned Punk in a tweet


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

5countmaster said:


> This is called "Stockholm Syndrome". You've been into WWE so much that you're beginning to view things from their perspective and ignoring their flaws and mistakes.
> 
> The news have been covering CM Punk as a rebel hero because the media has an unbiased and objective view on wrestling and the WWE, while we, the people who compose the IWC, have not. If you look at the entire situation from an outsider's perspective it becomes clear that CM Punk is indeed a sort of rebel hero who tries his best to improve the WWE. His matches, segments and feuds were always the best and he was able to get mainstream recognition as one of the few current wrestlers who are "cool" and socially acceptable to like. He was trying to rebuild the WWE and make it cool again like it was in the Attitude Era but Vince McMahon and the current WWE management always made it very hard for him, most of the time because they have their own agenda and they always want to promote their own people, like Randy Orton, John Cena and HHH, above those who have the real talent and who make the wrestling entertaining. Of course the WWE wants to make money above everything else and sometimes those people like John Cena are the biggest draws and therefore have to be champions and be in the big Wrestlemania matches, but for the outsider, the media, all they see is one person trying his best to improve things and the "evil" corporation putting him down because of their greed or stupidity.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Therapy said:


> fpalm
> 
> This woman is so cringe


lol thats on par with a man walking up to a woman and asking for sex... In other words TNA are showing how desperate they are


----------



## Vade Ancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Mark Henry FTW!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Kemil22 said:


> :lmao:clap





Curtis Axel said:


> CM Punk just had to go home to get his tampons. He will be back next week.


HUR HUR HUR a period joke, I get it! fpalm


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

I > U said:


> WWE mentioned Punk in a tweet


that is.....weird


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WoW


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

People honestly think Punk is gone for good? lol. He'll be back before Mania.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I can imagine Cena doing it.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I > U said:


> WWE mentioned Punk in a tweet


:| This is either intentional, or accidental fuckery....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the next big war to happen here. The "I Told You So" War depending on what Punk actually ends up doing.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I think if Cena is the one who calls out Punk, Cena looks like the heel and not Punk. If it were Bryan, it may be different.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

This thread gets weirder every time I open it


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

If this Whole "Punk quits" thing is just fake, those people in facebook pretty much embarrasses themselves


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk out, Batista in. WWE is under appreciating Bryan and Orton is on top as champ.

Not a good time in WWE right now.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

hmmm..WWE tweeting about CM Punk?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

This is starting to smell like a work. A great one btw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> I can't wait for the next big war to happen here. The "I Told You So" War depending on what Punk actually ends up doing.


Yup. And the fact is. Neither side will actually be right. It is all guessing.

Personally I don't care either way. I enjoy being worked and don't try to fight it too much. Being worked is what being a fan is supposed to be about.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> This is starting to smell like a work. A great one btw.


I want to believe, but its WWE....


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk was number two for me behind Ziggler, so no change in that spot.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk out, Batista in. WWE is under appreciating Bryan and Orton is on top as champ.
> 
> Not a good time in WWE right now.


They basically swapped Punk for Batista and Sheamus, hardly a bad trade. The only concern they should have is how to book Bryan right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am,apparently, one of the few who still think this is all a work. I think this was done purely as a distraction. WWE saw the violent reaction to Rumble and Batista. Vince thinks the fans are simple minded. The fans will turn their anger to Punk's departure. Punk returns in a couple of weeks and the anger is dissipated. Those simple minded cretins will be past their rumble anger because they cant keep a single thought in their mind for more than a week. Vince would be wrong about this, of course. Batista being in Mania's main event will be a constant reminder of WWE's fuckery. If I'm wrong and its real, I hope Punk will eventually work out an accommodation with Vince and get back on tv.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

No because Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk are not Stone Cold and the Rock - this constant comparison is ridiculous:no: - Cm punk as much of a loss as he may be is not, nor has he ever been the star that Austin was and neither Punk or Bryan have the Drawing power that Rock and Austin still have. Some Bryan marks think he is at the same level of popularity as Austin - well im sorry to say he isn't and i personally dont think he ever will be.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is defiantly starting to look more like a work especially with that tweet of wwes that punk is in


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? whos your #1 favorite wrestler*

Seth Rollins is who I like most. Bryan just behind him. Then I like COdy Rhodes, John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro to name a few.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope it's a work, I really do. To be honest, for Punk's career to end in this sordid, ignoble fashion would be ill-fitting for someone who's worked so damn hard to entertain us.
I can't judge the man, because I don't know him, all I know is that he entertains the Hell out of me whenever he's in the ring - whether he be wrestling or talking, or as a Heel or a Face. He's a great talent and deserves respect for his skills.

I don't think it's a storyline, but really want to believe that it could be possible. Especially if he turns on Bryan and suddenly goes corporate.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

If it is a work, I don't see him renewing his contract in July. So he might as well just stay home.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

In the world of social media and with how WWE likes to focus on it, this would be one of the most brilliant and dare I say, creative ways to work the IWC and the WWE Universe simultaneously. Especially considering how kayfabe is seemingly all but a distant memory. Love him or hate him, Punk is obviously popular enough in the mainstream to stir up enough controversy to make something like this work. With that said, I think it's just wishful thinking. It's no secret Punk is burnt out and for lack of a better term, disinterested. But it can't hurt to speculate.

On a side note, someone who is good at creating highlight videos should make one of Punk with "Every Day Is Exactly The Same" by Nine Inch Nails as its theme. Where is Delbusto when you need him?


----------



## Dilla (Sep 5, 2013)

Think Punk will return in a few weeks.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It would be pretty impressive if it is a work since they appear to have got all of the major sources to either believe it's real or they at least convinced them to play along. Neither seem to be that likely.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

I would mark the fuck out my pants but that's not gonna happen tho.


----------



## Dilla (Sep 5, 2013)

Punk would have had a singles match against Kane at the Elimination Chamber?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

If this ever happened Cena should be the one to do it. I love Bryan and Punk, but these two have not had the relationship in the WWE that people think they have. John Cena is CM Punk's biggest rival in the WWE, they've been the top 2 guys of this Era, and personally, I reckon the match that Punk wants is Cena in a mania main event.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Id much rather see Vince McMahon cutting a Paul Heyman style scathing promo like when Sabu left for Japan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

It's obvious who my number 1 is, but I'll admit...I'll miss Punk. There was something special about him. I feel bad for his fans, though, especially the young 11-14 year olds. I always felt like he was a nice symbol for the awkward outcasts to look up to and say 'hey, I'm weird and different, but I can be awesome, too'.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Interview with Punk a few weeks ago:



> Punk also hinted at being "over" the WWE lifestyle. During the Q&A, a fan asked Punk about going into acting. Punk quipped that he "does it every Monday." Punk added, "I act like I want to be there."


:lol



> Creative frustrations also came up during the Q&A. Punk said he would like to see WWE have "an idea of where you're going."
> 
> "Every week, it's like, 'What are we doing?' Or, 'Oh, they don't remember that; it was two weeks ago.' Or, dropping things at the slightest notion that it's not working or having no real plan of what you're doing," Punk said.
> 
> "They're worrying about WrestleMania right now. If it were my company, I would have that all settled and I would be worrying about WrestleMania 31."


You know, that sounds a lot like AJ Styles.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan and lesnar  punk was my fav thou 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Like Jim Cornnette once said.

Be as honest as you can with the fans. Right from day one make the fans believe you and tell them the whole truth. Then from that point onwards they will believe everything you say and do and you have them in the palm of your hands. Then you have the creative freedom to slip a white lie in there and they will have no reason to doubt you. Just make sure that the white lie is worth it.

This would be genius if it was a work. I'd dare say if the handled it correctly then it could be one of the greatest storyline of all time. If done properly it could be everything 2011 summer of punk was meant to be and more and would surely get the whole wrestling community griped.

If it didn't happen the same week We had the Bryan RR fiasco and were it not so close to the network release and Wrestlemania then I wouldn't lean so much towards to being a work.

I maybe clutching at straws but the main reason I do so is because really true top crazy moments really happen and I believe this could be the next one. If done properly it can go in a chart of top moments such as the screw job, nwo, wwe buys wcw and hall/Nash join WCW.

Moments when the lines are blurred and nobody knows what the fuck is real or not.

When you have a moment like that and your in the midst of it , it makes for exciting times
And a licence to print money.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> It would be pretty impressive if it is a work since they appear to have got all of the major sources to either believe it's real or they at least convinced them to play along. Neither seem to be that likely.


Here is my take on this

I feel it's a very smart work like his ROH "Work" i feel the original idea was punk to take time off after contract Ended (Not Resign) and return at a later point, now because of the way Bryan has now got a big spot light on himself it's a perfect time for punk to take the time off(Rest up) and come back at payback/battleground in a shocking return Screwing Bryan out of the title. Making Fan's Angry that once again Bryan has been screwed but this time by Punk or Corporate Punk and setting up a Summer of Bryan Working against the "Punk/Machine" to finally get the gold. Punk can once again go into classic heel mode saying Bryan was taking his glory and his "Spot" when he is the Best In The World and because a stupid crowd bought into a stupid catch phrase and punk was once again push too the side.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

No

A lot of people might actually turn on Bryan


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



thaimasker said:


> Cena would be the person to do it lol.


Yeah they would never have D bry do that at all , Good call it would be John Cena, and it would be a Flop. and I'm a Cena mark but even I'm getting tired of him. :gun:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

Unfortunately Punk was pretty much my favorite, he got me back into the WWE again Back when he was feuding with Jeff Hardy, not the shoot) 

Not sure I'll have a replacement, I like alot of qualities about all the other WWE superstars on the roster even those I don't like like Cena and Batista. Daniel Bryan is maybe an obvious choice but I like all the Shield members too. I hate choosing favorites, unless someone comes along and impacts me the way Punk did I dont see myself having a number one, everyone else is just on equal footing right now... (except John Cena and Batista of course, (I can never like those two for some reason, never have never will)


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

Daniel Bryan - Until Punk returns


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Bryan calling out Punk would be one of the dumbest things they've ever done as it would alienate Punk's fanbase towards Bryan.

Come to think of it if they're serious about trying to destroy Bryan, then yes, actually, I can see them making him do it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If it's a work having him return at the Raw in Chicago in February would be amazing TV.

A great work by the way this would be. I still doubt it is though, even with todays WWE tweet about him.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> This is starting to smell like a work. A great one btw.


Best one since Montreal '97, eh?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Definetely not buying the Network.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I fn love this. 
This wrestlemania will have Lesnar, Taker , Sting, Hogan ,Batista and HHH performing and Cmpunk succeded in 2 days to make that irrelevent!!

If it's a work, nobody knows about it but Vince and CM punk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ecabney said:


> If it is a work, I don't see him renewing his contract in July. So he might as well just stay home.


Not sure he'd wanna miss Mania though.



Brye said:


> I can't wait for the next big war to happen here. The "I Told You So" War depending on what Punk actually ends up doing.


Is it like the Wait and See people vs pessimistic Bryan fans?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DBL Post :


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oakue said:


> If it's a work having him return at the Raw in Chicago in February would be amazing TV.
> 
> A great work by the way this would be. I still doubt it is though, even with todays WWE tweet about him.


What tweet did WWE do about him?

EDIT: Just saw the tweet. Looks like they are still using him to sell stuff. Nothing more. I don't think it is a work.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Is it like the Wait and See people vs pessimistic Bryan fans?


More like pessimistic Punk fans too because we know how this dude can be :lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

the frenchise said:


> I fn love this.
> This wrestlemania will have Lesnar, Taker , Sting, Hogan ,Batista and HHH performing and Cmpunk succeded in 2 days to make that irrelevent!!
> 
> If it's a work, nobody knows about it but Vince and CM punk.



In the interview with Ariel Helwani he did mention he and Vince text each other at late hours. Granted I assume Vince has this sort of relationship with many of his employees but still. I find it hard to take anything related to pro wrestling, and WWE in particular, at face value. Especially, in the age of Twitter.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

if everything is a work and he returns I hope he returns with miseria cantare, that would be off the charts

just imagine him returning in chicago, lights out and 






with all his fans hitting the chairs to go on tune with the song, legendary entrance right there


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Alim said:


> Bryan was never going to fight HHH at this Wrestlemania. The plan has been Sheamus and after the backlash at Royal Rumble he would have likely been added to Batista vs. Orton to make it a triple threat.
> 
> This is just another one of Punk's hissy fits because he isn't getting what he wants and that is a main event at Wrestlemania. Tough luck for him because in this business you have to pay your dues to be in the top position and Punk has been nothing more than a whining bitch his entire WWE tenure and probably indies too.


I'm sorry but being the WWE Champ for 400+ days isn't paying your dues?

THEN WHAT THE HELL IS?






apokalypse said:


> WWE really losing it...during Bryan vs Corporate angle, this have been mention about Heyman turn babyface joining with PUNk and Bryan against The Corporate. it could work and expand few months of PPV...


Heyman won't ever turn FACE.


Where would that leave Brock?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

Cesaro until Devitt signs (if he signs).


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh, at this point, thinking about it, I am on CM Punk's side. It's his body and if he doesn't want to bump anymore, who am I to be angry about that.

Dark days for the WWE though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

People think it's a work. :lmao Just like Bryan not in the Rumble was a work too right.

If it was a work they would've mentioned it on tv. They would've mentioned SOMETHING. At least acknowledged Kane screwing Punk in the Rumble with a short comment or video package. Instead it was completely ignored. Who's WWE working anyway, the smarks? They don't care about that.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> People think it's a work. :lmao Just like Bryan not in the Rumble was a work too right.
> 
> If it was a work they would've mentioned it on tv. They would've mentioned SOMETHING. At least acknowledged Kane screwing Punk in the Rumble with a short comment or video package. Instead it was completely ignored. Who's WWE working anyway, the smarks? They don't care about that.


this is what i've been saying. why the fuck would they work the motherfucking dirtsheets this hard while nott being in the MNWs :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Awww poor Triple H feels disrespected by Punk. No one wanted to see Punk Vs HHH - Burial Two... We've seen it once. We know how it works already.. And seriously.. They would have hotshotted that build up so badly it would have been worse..


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I > U said:


> WWE mentioned Punk in a tweet


People still think it's real after this tweet? :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/33055/Triple-H-Vince-McMahon-Reportedly-Split-On-CM/


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jotunheim said:


> if everything is a work and he returns I hope he returns with miseria cantare, that would be off the charts
> 
> just imagine him returning in chicago, lights out and
> 
> ...


Holy shit this is so amazing.

But... It's too awesome, so it'll never happen.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Not to mention, it's people like Bryan that Punk would stand up for. So that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Triple H gotta be pissed. Punk left because he doesn't think that a match against him is big enough. That's the same as saying: "I'm a bigger star than you"

Trips deserved that one.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope Punk is using his time off to sleep more than 3 hours a day for once.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> People think it's a work. :lmao Just like Bryan not in the Rumble was a work too right.
> 
> If it was a work they would've mentioned it on tv. They would've mentioned SOMETHING. At least acknowledged Kane screwing Punk in the Rumble with a short comment or video package. Instead it was completely ignored. Who's WWE working anyway, the smarks? They don't care about that.



Don't fool yourself. Much like his pipebomb shoot in 2011, it has transcended past the smark world as it has hit some mainstream sources. If it does turn out to be a work, it would be working every WWE fan and those who reported the news. Not just the IWC. This is a bigger story than you're giving it credit for.

To me, it's real. Which would make it all that much better if it was a work. I miss being fooled by a wrestling storyline. If it isn't a work and it is what it is, the silver lining here would be the possibility of seeing Phil Brooks try something entirely new.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Biast said:


> People still think it's real after this tweet? :lol


WWE tweet about a employer of the company,nothing more.

They arent going to make like he dissapear from the planet.

This forum... fpalm


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe just lost there backbone

punk puts on the best or one of the best matches at every ppv these last few years, great on the mic, they struggle to fill up 3 hours every monday night even with punk

now with him gone it reminds me of the radicals leaving wcw, huge hole to fill and many dont understand how valuable he really is


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The matter of the fact is, Punk also made his fans lose their smile.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is not at HHH level simple as that, Hunter is a legend and should be facing big stars like lesnar, Rock, or the undertaker.

Sorry for the reality check phill.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

- As we've noted this week, some of CM Punk's frustration had to do with being booked against Triple H in a match at WrestleMania XXX. Word is that Punk felt that a program with Triple H is not a "big feud and a big match" when he's stated numerous times that he wanted to main event the biggest show of the year.

Regarding Punk's future with WWE, it's said that Vince McMahon wants Punk back but Triple H has mixed feelings on the situation. Triple H reportedly feels disrespected by Punk but is letting Vince handle things.

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Xapury said:


> WWE tweet about a employer of the company,nothing more.
> 
> They arent going to make like he dissapear from the planet.
> 
> This forum... fpalm


Yeah. It's not like he killed himself and his family like Benoit. Plus Punk is to my knowledge still under contract with them, so why not make some money with his merch?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

The shield is not a wrestler.










Anyways, I chose other. Dean was my favorite even before Punk left.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Considering Batista is supposed full time and Sheamus is back it could be Punk taking a vacation. 
Elimination Chamber isn't a big show and only a stopgap to 'Mania so it's not a bad time for a break. 

There are quite a few real options:
1) he quit
2) it's a work
3) it's health related
4) it's just a short vacation 

I'm leaning towards it being one of the more serious scenarios (1, 3, or 4). 
we know he works hurt a lot and hasn't been feeling well, we know he is frustrated with his character and company direction. 
BUT what we don't know is Vince's reaction to all that. It could be that Punk was being pissy and Vince sent him home never to be seen or heard from again. It could be that Vince gave him permission to leave and somebody misconstrued that as Punk storming off or Punk could have just walked off the job (like the articles have been stating). 

I'm more inclined to believe this is a vacation and WWE just decided to run with this until he ready to return. 
All options are equally valid though, could be anything.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wagg said:


> - As we've noted this week, some of CM Punk's frustration had to do with being booked against Triple H in a match at WrestleMania XXX. Word is that Punk felt that a program with Triple H is not a "big feud and a big match" when he's stated numerous times that he wanted to main event the biggest show of the year.
> 
> Regarding Punk's future with WWE, it's said that Vince McMahon wants Punk back but Triple H has mixed feelings on the situation. Triple H reportedly feels disrespected by Punk but is letting Vince handle things.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


HHH should feel disrespected not just him but the locker room and the fans. What punk did was unprofessional enough said


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wagg said:


> - As we've noted this week, some of CM Punk's frustration had to do with being booked against Triple H in a match at WrestleMania XXX. Word is that Punk felt that a program with Triple H is not a "big feud and a big match" when he's stated numerous times that he wanted to main event the biggest show of the year.
> 
> Regarding Punk's future with WWE, it's said that Vince McMahon wants Punk back but Triple H has mixed feelings on the situation. *Triple H reportedly feels disrespected by Punk* but is letting Vince handle things.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


Aw, poor baby. 

Getting a taste of his own medicine about that "disrespect" thing must be a bitch.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

What's rally the big deal in facing Triple H though? Their feud in 2011 was pretty big, and didn't it close NOC?

Really*


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

This is probably real and eventually WWE will turn this out to be a work.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol Awesome, Punk pissed because he feels Triple H just isn't a big enough match for him. DAT BURIAL.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH should feel disrespected not just him but the locker room and the fans. What punk did was unprofessional enough said


We as fans should feel disrespected about something we know nothing about? 

As a Punk fan, if he feels this is totally deserving, then I'll believe it. It's about time some superstar just said "Fuck it".


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

> "Additionally, the article covers Punk being on the outs with WWE, as well as Punk's Raw walk out this week, and cites an interview Punk did with MMAFighting.com's Ariel Helwani, during which Punk outlines his issues with WWE. But despite this, the article also speculates that Punk's walk out could be a work, and the following is an excerpt:
> 
> Maybe CM Punk will one day dip his toe into MMA, but his reported disagreement with the WWE might end up being a ruse. During the interview with FOX Sports, Gracie got a text from Punk, who said he’ll be in town in a couple of weeks and he wants to roll.
> 
> Why would Punk be in California? WWE shows, of course. Raw is in Los Angeles on Feb. 10."


Wrestlezone


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Biast said:


> People still think it's real after this tweet? :lol


 What does that change? They have a product to sell, and he's one of their big names and is currently the talking point in wrestling. 

What's more hilarious is you thinking it's a work based on that tweet when it would be absolutely baffling to go to the extent of working literally everybody over this only to then botch it by tweeting about a product they have to sell. .


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> *Punk is not at HHH level simple as that, Hunter is a legend* and should be facing big stars like lesnar, Rock, or the undertaker.
> 
> Sorry for the reality check phill.


:lol :lol :lol :lol



LEGEND? He's not even on Bret Hart levels, let alone Rock and Taker ones.
Punk is bigger than Hunter ever was, without the millions of title wins and self booked burials from young and better superstars. 

Sorry, but Punk is right t walk out. He should only face REAL stars. Not c-level guys like Hunter


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lets see how quick this forum turns on Hunter now.:no:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Lets see how quick this forum turns on Hunter now.:no:


..Uhm, from what I've seen?

The majority opinion is people not being too fond of Hunter already. This isn't anything new.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Considering Batista is supposed full time and Sheamus is back it could be Punk taking a vacation.
> Elimination Chamber isn't a big show and only a stopgap to 'Mania so it's not a bad time for a break.
> 
> There are quite a few real options:
> ...


He's been very vocal about it being Bryan's year, and paralleled it to his own. Even with Punk's ego, is it possible he left, full well knowing that the planned Sheamus/Bryan wouldn't help Bryan's momentum, to try and stop what he sees is just another case of momentum crushing booking similar to what he received? Freeing up HHH for Bryan to get a big Mania moment, especially since beating HHH doesn't elevate Punk that much at this point.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:lmao I will fucking applaud this guy, if he really said that a program with Triple H wasn't big enough for him. 

However, it's really telling. He had 1 thing to do, that'll be main event of Wrestlemania. And he doesn't care about anything else, it's understandable. Besides, these two already had a program in 2011, and who won? Punk may not want anything to do with this again. 

But, if he really thought he would be maineventing this time, it's strange. It was obvious by the storyline this time won't be his.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

I dont think Punk is really gone, i think they are giving him a wall deserved rest, he should take time off for a year, i hope WWE realizes this and gives him this, he deserves it after all the horrible storylines he got after Summerslam. 

And seriously, wtf has happened with WWE after Summerslam? It was going the right direction and suddenly its like the entire company has gotten a brain fart. Maybe McMahon is really going nuts? I really don't see Triple H doing all these weird things that has happened. It has to be Vince pushing his will around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maybe Punk is mad because Hunter wouldn't let him hold his jacket again. :draper2*


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

At this point, I wonder why it didn't occur to anyone to add him to the title match. He wouldn't win, but the fins wouldn't go quite as nuclear an he'd get his main event.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He's been very vocal about it being Bryan's year, and paralleled it to his own. *Even with Punk's ego, is it possible he left, full well knowing that the planned Sheamus/Bryan wouldn't help Bryan's momentum, to try and stop what he sees is just another case of momentum crushing booking similar to what he received? Freeing up HHH for Bryan to get a big Mania moment, especially since beating HHH doesn't elevate Punk that much at this point.*


It's possible, it's a big gamble though because there I no guarantee that Bryan will get HHH because Punk isn't there. 
It seems to be the direction WWE is going with so maybe he sacrificed his spot for Bryan? Admirable but I don't know I believe the 'E would make such a deal.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



The People's H2O said:


> Alright, let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhmmm, this is a terrible comparison. Punk was a heel/tweener at the time so casuals weren't cheering him. bryan is clearly a face


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

For all we know HHH could have told punk that he was going over him (Punk) since Punk was leaving in a few months. And Punk was like screw that.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Smells like storylane now with this new reports.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> For all we know HHH could have told punk that he was going over him (Punk) since Punk was leaving in a few months. And Punk was like screw that.


Hahahahaha no


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> ..Uhm, from what I've seen?
> 
> The majority opinion is people not being too fond of Hunter already. This isn't anything new.


He got a bit praised once he was more hands on with NXT and all. Also with reports saying he's high on Bray Wyatt and all.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I believe in WWE. They will take this real life situation and spin it around beautifully. If CM Punk stops acting like a _complete bitch_, then he'll see this could equal big ratings and $$$. He needs to return soon to capitalize. Give another pipe bomb, and we're back in business


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hahahahaha no


If you think that's so hard to believe, I have to question if you're a normal supporter of HHH or another blind supporter. 

Him wanting to go over Punk would seem like something in his nature. Aka, nonsensical and stupid.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Those who say they won't miss CM Punk are absolutely kidding themselves, the best talker on the mic by light years and a partaker in 2 of the best PPV matches of 2013 by far and an epic match with Cena on raw will not be missed?

get the hell out of here with that shit.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Who needs Hunter to bury you when you go around saying shit like that? Main event not an option, Taker not an option, Lesnar not an option, match with HHH on the table...not big enough!

unk

Dat self burial. I really don't know what the hell the guy was expecting to get from WWE if he was planning to walk in a couple of months and hadn't given any indication of a contract renewal though. Why the hell would WWE put him in the top spot and have him walk out as champion if he's just going to leave in a couple months? That's not how it works. For somebody so cynical and butthurt about everything he sure as hell likes to wear rose tinted glasses if that's the real reason he walked.

:lol though. This whole things gets funnier by the day but he really shouldn't come back. If he's this upset and burnt out then coming back isn't going to do anything to change his feelings. My guess is he finally had enough and decided to go out all guns blazing.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

New, JR's Blog with thoughts on the @CMPunk @WWE situation. 

http://jrsbarbq.com


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

loooooooool punk just burried hhh. this is so great


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Who needs Hunter to bury you when you go around saying shit like that? Main event not an option, Taker not an option, Lesnar not an option, match with HHH on the table...not big enough!
> 
> unk
> 
> ...


 That's assuming he for sure said all of that. 

Aren't we up to like, 12+ reported stories about why he left, all of them sounding completely different?


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would he go over HHH if he's leaving? who does that benefit? I'd be prepping him to put over the next main event guy before he leaves.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

JR's Talks CM Punk Situation

Very busy week continues for yours truly. Lots of projects coming together as 2014 is starting out as our group had hoped...busy and productive. With that said, we're burning daylight....

The news of the day surrounds the talented CM Punk unexpectedly walking away from WWE.

Was it really unexpected? Likely not. Punk has not been a happy camper within WWE for quite some time. That point has been made abundantly clear on many occasions. He's tired, he's beat up, and he's not enjoying himself at work. 

Before everyone analyzes this matter to death, let's break it down into a few basic points some of which I can speak on from experience as the former head of talent relations for WWE.

Matters such as this generally concern one or both of the Two C's....cash and/or creative. 

Punk is mentally and physically burned out and he's not having enough professional fulfillment to work through his issues. He needs a break.

All talents are wired differently which is why they all cannot be managed the same or even treated the same in many instances.

Recognizing when a talent is getting frayed around the edges is management's job. Once the problem is identified it is incumbent upon everyone involved in the equation to work together to solve the problem through compromise and respect but most of all communication.

If the talent or the company is unwilling to compromise, then, most likely the problem won't be solved and, therefore, if a problem can't be solved there's only one other option to put in play and that is to eliminate the problem.

Punk is a very cerebral talent who has earned his stripes the hard way and has more than paid his dues. He's earned super star status via having numerous, main event classic bouts in WWE rings on huge stages. Coming to WWE was the greatest thing Punk could have done for himself professionally. He's become globally famous and has made a handsome amount of money thanks to the WWE machine.

The opportunities that WWE have provided Punk and then Punk maximizing those minutes and opportunities is what the synergy between a talent and a company should resemble.

I do not think that Punk has wrestled his last match in WWE. I do feel that it's best for all involved for Punk to take much needed time off even if it means that he misses a WrestleMania.

Some of the biggest 'hurt' that I've ever encountered professionally was not being a part of a handful of WrestleMania events. However, over time, I got over those moments even though at the time I was not in a "get over it" frame of mind. Some day Punk 'might' regret missing WM30, if he indeed does miss it, but today...not so much.

Time heals many things. Punk needs to go home and chill. Get healthy both mentally and physically and continue to communicate with WWE.

Punk has much to offer WWE and visa versa. Punk never has a stinker of a match and has built a magnificent brand while in WWE. On the other hand, WWE has utilized Punk in a variety of ways and each time, no matter the creative, Punk seemed to thrive.

It's been a great partnership in many ways. However, no one is saying that all great partnerships are always hearts and flowers. They rarely are.

I can name many great talents that I've personally worked with in WCW and WWE that were not always the easiest to work with but at the end of the day the business relationship, more often than not, became a win-win situation if both side maintained some level of honest communication.

One thing is for sure, when one door apparently closes, even if it's short term, another door opens for another talent to walk through and make a difference.

No, I don't think this is an elaborate, TV storyline but instead it's all about a highly motivated, talented wrestler who, at times, feeds off the chip on his shoulder, which is not a bad thing, who has hit the wall and isn't enjoying what once was his primary professional focus....dare say his life. 

CM Punk has been good for WWE. WWE has been good for CM Punk. I'm hopeful that they will resolve their issues and be good together once again in the future. Hopefully, the lines of communications, to whatever degree that can be maintained will remain open. If so, then this matter has a much better chance of being rectified. 

Boomer Sooner!

J.R. @JRsBBQ


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

jtav said:


> Why would he go over HHH if he's leaving? who does that benefit? I'd be prepping him to put over the next main event guy before he leaves.


Why the hell would HHH go over Punk? Who does that benefit?

What does Punk going over HHH benefit? The voice of the voiceless, just got over the corporation bully story line wise. The good guy ending, that people have been waiting to see. 

Finish that off with D-Bry winning the titles, and you got a cliche "Everyone wins, yaaaay" ending. But that's what they should have wanted at WM 30.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Who needs Hunter to bury you when you go around saying shit like that? Main event not an option, Taker not an option, Lesnar not an option, match with HHH on the table...not big enough!
> 
> unk
> 
> ...


must admit IF he doesn't return the last image of Punk is Kane chokeslamming him on the announce table is pretty funny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hahahahaha no


How is that a no?

HHH put himself over when Punk was at his hottest during summer of punk.

why wouldn't it be so easy to believe HHH would want to go over Punk at WM on punks way out?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Punk definitely needs some time off.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I think Punk would have been all in for a WWE Title match with HHH at Mania, it's not so much the match itself but the importance of of it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

He should be back for WM30.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



The People's H2O said:


> Alright, let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Swag said:


> uhhhmmm, this is a terrible comparison. Punk was a heel/tweener at the time so casuals weren't cheering him. bryan is clearly a face




Well, using your standard, Punk's MITB reaction is left out. Punk had some big reactions as a face but Seattle and providence,not to mention Brooklyn as well,gave Bryan just ridiculous reactions.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some wise words from JR there, sums up the situation pretty well


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*



Swag said:


> uhhhmmm, this is a terrible comparison. Punk was a heel/tweener at the time so casuals weren't cheering him. bryan is clearly a face


I suggest you should read my previous posts one more time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SideburnGuru said:


> That's assuming he for sure said all of that.
> 
> Aren't we up to like, 12+ reported stories about why he left, all of them sounding completely different?


Which is why I said IF that's the real reason he left. Tbh, it's probably a combination of all 12+ stories as to why he left. I doubt it was any one thing but a series of them with the last straw coming when they likely told him their hand was forced and were giving HHH to Bryan. 



JY57 said:


> must admit IF he doesn't return the last image of Punk is Kane chokeslamming him on the announce table is pretty funny.


While the crowd doesn't give a shit and continues booing because Bryan isn't there. :lol Silly man. Had he waited another couple months I have no doubt WWE would have given him a proper send off in Chicago at Payback. Now he's done this and who knows what the fuck will come of it. I don't think he's going to get what he wants though. Right now is too important for WWE to give a fuck about him walking out. They're full steam ahead with the Network and this hasn't helped matters. He probably picked the worst time to try and play hard ball with them and if this stuff about HHH not giving a fuck about him coming back is true then he's likely got no chance.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's ashame Jim Ross is no longer in Vince McMahon's ear. WWE desperately needs a guy like Ross in the meetings and booking room.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Until Punk speaks on it, I'm not sure what to think. He's been hurt and mentally out of it for a while now, and we all know of his disagreements and occasional attitude backstage. He's a great talent who'll be missed and probably will return. What a week so far, it's crazy how things have turned out.

I will say I've cared less and less about Punk's rivalries lately, but he always puts on a solid match, and I enjoy them more than storylines because they're so inconsistent at times.

He brought me back to wrestling, and I can't blame him for wanting a break. Also if jobbing to HHH was the plan at WM, I wouldn't want to see that for the first time (I missed the Summer of Punk)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that a no?
> 
> HHH put himself over when Punk was at his hottest during summer of punk.
> 
> why wouldn't it be so easy to believe HHH would want to go over Punk at WM on punks way out?


You mean NOC when HHH defeated Punk in a shitfest overbooked match that involved Johnny Ace and Nash?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

LKRocks said:


> LEGEND? He's not even on Bret Hart levels, let alone Rock and Taker ones.
> Punk is bigger than Hunter ever was, without the millions of title wins and self booked burials from young and better superstars.
> 
> Sorry, but Punk is right t walk out. He should only face REAL stars. Not c-level guys like Hunter


Hunter isnt on those guys levels no, but Hunter IS above Punk in the annuls of wrestling History. before "Its burying time!" Remember Hunter in DX was at pretty much the apex, I am not a HHH fan nowadays but you cant discount what he did BEFORE mcmahon pussy happened upon him. Yes it had to do with HBK friendship but still, DX > Punk. Not when he outpopped them at SS either before one of you dickhead Punk fans try to be cute and bring that up. I am talking overall, Hunter has had more of an impact. Now, Hunter is not a big name today, because WWE insists that he is the GOAT, and people, like us, dont buy that bullshit. But facing him at Mania, honestly would outweigh being in the title match against Orton/batista.



RBrooks said:


> I will fucking applaud this guy, if he really said that a program with Triple H wasn't big enough for him.


Indeed, to say that TO the guy, or within earshot of him is balls to the wall hilarious. You know Hunter is seething, and even if Vince smoothes it over, Punk will pay on tv. But yeah, I'm with you, him saying it about Hunter is a fuckign crack up.



darkguy said:


> I just want to throw out how it's funny that a guy could have a 400+ day title reign, and not have a single title match for a year after his rematch with the Rock.
> 
> Then we underestimate guys like the Miz who had his WM run, got a MAIN EVENT at mania, and is nowadays putting up with jobbing. A guy like Ziggler who should always be in AT LEAST the mid card is constantly jobbing as well. We know the deal with Bryan already.
> 
> ...


This is beginning to irk me, because its making me defend batista. He is NOT a part timer. The roided up monkey is fulltime, just like Punk and Bryan, so he will be working dates and all the other shit for the next 2 years. At least get it right, he isnt a part timer, he just used his Hunter Card to unlock a title match. 

I know this hurts any Punk fan to hear, but Rock and Lesnar > Punk, period, there is nothing ever going to change about it. If Punk had a problem with the Rock coming back, maybe he should have given his WM paycheck to charity the last 3 years. No one, was going to buy WM27 to see miz/Cena, had Rock not been there. Just like no one would have given a shit about Punk/Orton that night. 

Punk IS whining. Lets be objective here:

-given a live microphone to air some grievances
-inserted into program with golden boy
-semi clean win vs golden boy
-fuckery
-semi clean win vs golden boy #2
-fuckery big time that takes Punk out of Punks angle and puts another guy in there(this sound familiar? They did it to Bryan this year)
-434 day title reign, thats longer than anyone in the last 25 years, and it also longer than the collective time people like Foley and Rock held the title.
-2 high profile matches against the rock
-WM match against Taker(this, for many people IS the main event of WM)
-good show with Jericho that brought him back as a face
-Lesnar
-fuckery in the midcard. Notice, this is the FIRST time since MitB 2011 that punk was NOT booked at the top of the card. He may not have been last match all the time, but he WAS main eventing, every goddamned show/PPV.
-along with Show, usurps Bryan's spot in the Authority angle
-gets a 50 min match in the Rumble, elminated by kane, whom he was already feuding with on TV, which was obvious to set up the EC match, culminating with the WM match against HHH.
-loses smile
-abandons contract, goes home

WHAT THE FUCK DOES HE HAVE TO BITCH ABOUT? Please tell me. Punk, broke contract, because, as of right now, the most popular preliminary report is over his placement on the WM card. Ok, the only thing that was going to be ahead of him were Title, and Taker. He would have been 3rd, because Cena/Bray sure as fuck wouldnt. Even Bryan and Sheamus wasnt going to top them. Punk has his heart set on closing WM for some reason. And if he honestly got pissy over that, and left, then the piece of shit deserves to be gone. What kills me is the people defending it, but I have to look over that. Some of the punk fans on here would honestly drop to their knees and lick his shaft if he asked them to. Punk, has said "fuck his fans" for the next 5 months, because he decided to go home, all because he didnt want to do a Hunter match at WM.



Fizban said:


> We don't know the truth yet. If its just not headlining mania then thats not punk's problem anyway. He just admit that this is bryan's year. If its hhh getting over him again then i tottally support punk on this. Thats unacceptable.



You go out on your back. Period. Thats the way it is. People dont win their "last match," unless it is a very RARE situation.

-Hogan with all his bullshit, still went out doing the job to Yoko
-HBK to Taker
-Austin to the Rock
-The Rock to Goldberg
-The Rock to Evolution
-The Rock to Cena
-Foley to HHH 5 times
-Foley to Evolution
-Lesnar to Goldberg

You go out on your back, CM Punk is not bigger than this, regardless what you people think. If he didnt want to resign, and they said "HHH is going over" then he should shut the fuck his little bitchy ass up, and do the job. If he had a problem with HHH, then why not Kane? Bottom line, is if the son of a bitch wasnt resigning, he shouldnt be winning anything. There has never been a wrestler that is more high maintenance than Punk. Everything gets him pissy, and he is always on his period.


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*CM Punk & Vince McMahon?*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...eMania_XXX_Vince_and_Triple_H_s_Reaction.html

I have a gut feeling the whole CM punk leaving WWE could be a work, and part of a storyline. Its been built since Summerslam that Vince & Triple H will have a feud for control of the company, and CM Punk will represent Vince McMahon. Vince wants Punk back, but Triple H will let his father in all handle it..


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

Sheamus has been my favorite wrestler, but I always liked Punk. In my personal list, he is behind Cesaro, Sandow, Rollins, Reigns, and Bryan.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Fucking Punk, he hurt gothicthug1999 feelings :ti 

It's funny to see haters saying Punk disrespected his fans, when they are the ones who are more pissed about this :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope Punk stays out and retires, tbh. He hit his peak, he's clearly worn down and it's best for his health to just relax. He's supposedly still got plenty of money so that shouldn't be a problem.

It's like when a movie hits that 4th sequel and they're clearly out of ideas. Punk had done everything with just about everyone and if he came back I'm not even sure what he'd be doing. I'm gladly accepting a CM Punk retirement because he's done all that's necessary and hopefully in good health.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Punk didn't have a problem with Batista coming back as per his full time status, just with the fact that he got the main event spot. NOBODY wanted that. Like I said, I'm reserving judgement until more detailed reports or an actual statement from Punk is released. We can't really know what the exact issues were but like many have said it was probably a combination of being burned out, unhappy with his direction and losing that main event spot. 

I enjoyed watching Punk last year but after HIAC I didn't really care what happened with him. That's on him and creative to a degree. I would like to see him get back mentally into it again but not if he doesn't get more attention or puts more effort into what he's involved in. Still he was a top guy on the current roster and it'll sting a little at first but not if they can clamp down on the fan disgust/disappointment. They've got a lot of younger guys on the way up so talent-wise it couldn't hurt too much.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

So after 3 years he finally did it, huh?

You know if this was 2011 when that threat of quitting actually held some weight and was also relevant, I would've given a shit. Now in 2014 when you stayed after they gave you hush money and a ridiculous title reign, left then came back again only to be on cruise control in every match and feud you've been in I really can't even pretend to give a shit at this point.

Good riddance. Seeing him feud with Triple H again would've been a shit show anyway.

Where's the option for "I don't give a fuck"?


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

Punk has been always my favorite. I like Every member of the Shield, Real Americans and Dolph. Big-E and Sheamus are ok


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH's last 3 Mania matches have been against Brock and Undertaker yet Punk thinks it's not a big enough match for him :lmao

What a silly deluded man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't at all believe that Punk left because WWE chose to put HHH with Bryan. For one, I don't think the latter even happened and rather was a result of Punk leaving if anything. The only thing that would've changed would've been the title match, with Bryan being put in it in some way (either taking the title from Orton at EC or making a triple threat). Bryan/HHH doesn't really satisfy what the fans desired from the Rumble (which was for Bryan to be in the main event of Mania). Of course that, all that is only IF WWE listened to the fans, which I dont. However now that Punk's left and HHH is without an opponent, they might stick Bryan with him after all.

Also, Punk supposedly said he didn't like how Batits came back and was handed the title, and that it's "Bryan's time". And while Punk might be an asshole, he's never struck means dishonest, and the fact he implied it was Bryan's treatment that was a part (but surely not the whole reason) of him leaving, I don't think Bryan replacing him and moving up from where he was would piss off Punk to such an extent that he'd leave.

Of course, I don't know for a fact, but I think these are the reasons Punk left:

1) Burned out
2) Lack of direction
3) Batista coming back and instantly getting the main event of Mania.
4) WWE ignoring the fans in regards to Bryan.

And maybe other, small reasons.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Well now that Punk's gone? Who's your #1 favorite wrestler*

The same as before he left, Bryan.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk & Vince McMahon?*

I could believe a work, but I've paid hardly any attention so I don't know enough of the details to commit. I can't believe your theory though. You know Vince. Would he ever consider suggesting one man was worth more than his role in the company?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk & Vince McMahon?*

As if Vince would ever let himself be represented by anybody other than John Cena or The Rock. That storyline has been dropped and Punk is burnt out and not coming back for the foreseeable future, if ever.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> HHH's last 3 Mania matches have been against Brock and Undertaker yet Punk thinks it's not a big enough match for him :lmao
> 
> What a silly deluded man.


This is not about facing HHH, it's about not main-eventing. Why is it wrong to be frustrated about being replaced by a 45 year-old crappy wrestler who just returned a week ago?

CM Punk has been wrestling for WWE since 2007 and his goal was to main-event Mania. Ever since his huge rise in July 2011, he was THIS close to main-event, but The Rock took his spot two years in a row. I understand totally his frustration being amplified this year by realizing his dream spot was AGAIN taken away by a returning wrestler, who has taken a break since 2009.

Fuck the haters, Punk is right 100%.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing in this vid. But WWE probably should have disabled the comments like they used to, because smarks are all over it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope is not an work, im sick and tired of this crybaby, attention seeker.

You wont be missed phill.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The thing is, what kind of trust will there be between Punk and Vince if he agrees to return? Punk and HHH? Or from the entire locker room?

This entire situation is eerily similar to Austin's walkout in 2002. He didn't like the direction of the company, felt like he was spinning his wheels, and he went home right before Raw went live on national TV.

I have to disagree with the notion that a match with HHH at Mania isn't a top match in Punk's rumored view. It may not be THE main event, but it's still A main event. Much like the HHH/Taker matches were.

Again, I say it's a rumored view from Punk because nobody really knows anything concrete. Personally, I feel that his placement at Mania 30 is probably the tip of the iceberg when it comes to Punk's issues with the company.

Let's go back to the issue of trust though. Put yourself in HHH's shoes for just a second. How do you trust this guy again if he agrees to return? He walked out just as the build to one of the big Mania matches was starting to simmer, and HHH is left holding the bag. I wouldn't be surprised if Hunter feels personally disrespected, and I don't blame the guy. The Internet can bitch about HHH all they want, but the guy was partly responsible for providing some of the best matches and moments at Mania over the last few years. And then his scheduled opponent walks out because their match isn't for the Title. That's gotta hurt!

I'm not disagreeing with what Punk did, but I don't agree with it either. None of us are in his shoes, and nobody really knows what he's going through right now.

Personally, I think this will all get itself worked out in the end. It would really suck if Punk were to miss Mania, but if his health is one of the issues he's facing right now, then he should stay home and heal up. But if it's just a matter of him hating the current direction of the company or not getting what he wants at Mania, then frankly I think the guy should just stay home. I respect the hell outta Punk and he's one of my favorites, but there's having a passion for what you do, and then there's crossing the line and just looking like a crybaby.

The WWE will continue on without CM Punk. He said it himself in that infamous promo he cut in 2011:

"Because after I’m gone, you’re still going to pour money into this company. I’m just a spoke on the wheel. The wheel is going to keep turning and I understand that."


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't get the mchmahon a mentality give him what he wants make the main event a triple threat and let bryan face triple h.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I hope is not an work, im sick and tired of this crybaby, attention seeker.
> 
> You wont be missed phill.


You never get banned for posting the same piss poor shitty troll posts in every thread?

Yay!


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM PUNK Burial Begins...*



KingJohn said:


> Hahhaaha, why you mad though? You really believe Punk left for any other reason than because he didn't like the direction his own character was going, you're an idiot. He's no different than any other wrestler, he looks out for himself. Nothing even wrong with that, but trying to paint him as some martyr for the fans is crazy. He politiced backstage just like every other person in WWE, he sure didn't seem to have a problem with part time stars when he was facing The Rock, Brock Lesnar, and The Undertaker, and he sure as hell wouldn't have cared if Batista won the Rumble if he was the one that was going to face him at WM.


I fail to see at which point I appear 'mad'. You're saying "if you believe this then you're wrong", but I'd love to know how close you are to anybody inside the WWE, or Punk himself for that matter. You aren't even presenting an argument, you're just mindlessly raging on CM Punk and someone who is reasoning as to his leaving, and saying that it's a disappointing thing.
He's been vocal about the company direction for months, even years; that whole 'pipe bomb' moment came long before his run as WWE Champion, so you can't use that as an excuse.

For someone who 'politiced' (I have no idea what you meant by that... politicized? Policed?) backstage, he sure did a good job of asking for people like Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro to have more moments in the spotlight. If that's somehow 'looking out for himself', then you must be watching a different program.

By the way, it does nobody any good to start throwing out childish little insults like you're trying to do, so cut it out and present a rational argument for once, if you disagree.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> This is not about facing HHH, it's about not main-eventing. Why is it wrong to be frustrated about being replaced by a 45 year-old crappy wrestler who just returned a week ago?
> 
> CM Punk has been wrestling for WWE since 2007 and his goal was to main-event Mania. Ever since his huge rise in July 2011, he was THIS close to main-event, but The Rock took his spot two years in a row. I understand totally his frustration being amplified this year by realizing his dream spot was AGAIN taken away by a returning wrestler, who has taken a break since 2009.
> 
> Fuck the haters, Punk is right 100%.


People are making out that he had some god given right to main event Wrestlemania. I'm sure it's the goal of every wrestler to main event Mania, just because he wants to main event it doesnt mean he should.

HHH at the biggest show of the year is a huge match but his ego is out of control. He's shown that WWE were correct in not making him the top guy by doing this.

The fact is Rock-Cena made WWE a lot more money than any Punk match would have so they made the right call there regardless of how good/bad it was.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

forgot what some of the full details of the reports were, but isn't this deeper than wanting something? Isn't he just burnt out and understands that the direction of the company isn't gonna change? What exactly could he want if his contract is almost up, and they don't know if he wants to re sign or not?

Edit: Also the money situation.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Punk will wrestle at Mania. He will get a match and still do the show.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm a punk fan, but this is unprofessional. He's paid a lot to do what he's asked. If he's in bad health, they should give him time off.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the Daniel Bryan situation? With Bryan's new popularity, that pushes Punk down to #3 in the fed. Bryan has largely taken over Punk's role as the best new hope for change.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

it's all about the booking


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Please return with Miseria Cantare, PLEASEEEEEE


----------



## The Paddys (Apr 16, 2013)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Exactly. He's pissing off the fans who paid for WM to see him.


Just my opinion but i would not pay are very large amount of money to go to wrestlemania just to see 1 guy.I would be going for the whole event and the wrestlemania experience.Yes i would be disappointed that my fav wrestler was not there but i would quickly get over myself because i would be going to WRESTLEMANIA 30 (Y)


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the conflicting reports on this situation. Some stories have Punk being upset because he's not in the main event of Wrestlemania, yet there is video proof that Punk said Daniel Bryan should be in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Aficionado said:


> In the interview with Ariel Helwani he did mention he and Vince text each other at late hours. Granted I assume Vince has this sort of relationship with many of his employees but still. I find it hard to take anything related to pro wrestling, and WWE in particular, at face value. Especially, in the age of Twitter.


Punk texts one of the new bookers at late hours because both are insomniacs. He doesn't text Vince, in fact, he said in the same interview that he doesn't have an open line to Vince and he hardly ever talks to him.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Paddys said:


> Just my opinion but i would not pay are very large amount of money to go to wrestlemania just to see 1 guy.I would be going for the whole event and the wrestlemania experience.Yes i would be disappointed that my fav wrestler was not there but i would quickly get over myself because i would be going to WRESTLEMANIA 30 (Y)


My situation exactly. I'm kinda pissed he's not wrestling at Wrestlemania cause he was my favorite wrestler in the WWE (he's the reason why I came back to watching WWE in 2011).

It's still gonna be a fun experience. My first Mania ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

To all thos calling Punk a bitch.. do you not quit a job after months of it being hell, possibly years? Or do you just happily bend over and take it and take it and take it? I think I have an idea, but I'm really curious to see if there are some hypocrites as well.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> My situation exactly. I'm kinda pissed he's not wrestling at Wrestlemania cause he was my favorite wrestler in the WWE (he's the reason why I came back to watching WWE in 2011).
> 
> It's still gonna be a fun experience. My first Mania ever.


Identical scenario in fact the two individuals which brought me back probably won't be at the event.

Just two days ago purchased my VIP to see Punk. :side:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i wish people would stop lumping taker in as a "part-timer" with others like rocky or lesnar, undertaker never left WWE to do other things. the only reason we aren't seeing taker is because he physically can't do it every week anymore. if he could do it, he would be wrestling for us every week.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk to NJPW would be so........ :banderas


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

FalseKing said:


> You never get banned for posting the same piss poor shitty troll posts in every thread?
> 
> Yay!


Stop bullying me, just because i have a different opinion doesnt mean im a troll.

reported for harasment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i think punk has seen the writing on the wall for some time: that vince is giving trips more and more real power within the company. punk doesnt like trips, doesnt like what he's doing with the company, thinks that things aren't going to change, so it's time for him to exit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Read an article posted here about Vince/HHH being split and... well, that "it's a work" alarm is starting to get louder. I remember dirsheets months ago saying the big WM story would be battle for control with Vince and HHH butting heads and what do we suddenly have just as WM season kicks off... HHH and Vince reportedly butting heads. And with Punk involved and Heyman in the company, I can see how they could make it look as real as possible to work us all over. 

To be clear.. still think this is real but god damn, if this all turns out to be a fucking work I will bow down to the WWE in absolute awe and thank them for still having that touch in being able to even work people like me to that level. I really really really hope it's a work.. and not because it is Punk, but because that would mean the WWE is actually understanding their main audience and how they view wrestling now and using it against them. That is what needs to happen.. they need to get US, right here, and be able to work us like that. If they do that they will have a massive boom incoming. And many of us will stop being such cynical douches... which I will admit to being toward the WWE right now.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems like a worked work to me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Read an article posted here about Vince/HHH being split and... well, that "it's a work" alarm is starting to get louder. I remember dirsheets months ago saying the big WM story would be battle for control with Vince and HHH butting heads and what do we suddenly have just as WM season kicks off... HHH and Vince reportedly butting heads. And with Punk involved and Heyman in the company, I can see how they could make it look as real as possible to work us all over.
> 
> To be clear.. still think this is real but god damn, if this all turns out to be a fucking work I will bow down to the WWE in absolute awe and thank them for still having that touch in being able to even work people like me to that level. I really really really hope it's a work.. and not because it is Punk, but because that would mean the WWE is actually understanding their main audience and how they view wrestling now and using it against them. That is what needs to happen.. they need to get US, right here, and be able to work us like that. If they do that they will have a massive boom incoming. And many of us will stop being such cynical douches... which I will admit to being toward the WWE right now.


i could see this... punk turning heel as *vince's* corporate champion would be awesome


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Read an article posted here about Vince/HHH being split and... well, that "it's a work" alarm is starting to get louder. I remember dirsheets months ago saying the big WM story would be battle for control with Vince and HHH butting heads and what do we suddenly have just as WM season kicks off... HHH and Vince reportedly butting heads. And with Punk involved and Heyman in the company, I can see how they could make it look as real as possible to work us all over.
> 
> To be clear.. still think this is real but god damn, if this all turns out to be a fucking work I will bow down to the WWE in absolute awe and thank them for still having that touch in being able to even work people like me to that level. I really really really hope it's a work.. and not because it is Punk, but because that would mean the WWE is actually understanding their main audience and how they view wrestling now and using it against them. That is what needs to happen.. they need to get US, right here, and be able to work us like that. If they do that they will have a massive boom incoming. And many of us will stop being such cynical douches... which I will admit to being toward the WWE right now.


You have verbalised exactly how I feel.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

If this wasn't a work, I think they would be making far bigger a deal out of it ala when Austin walked out. A guy quitting for some reason usually get's wrestling fans to watch the product.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Read an article posted here about Vince/HHH being split and... well, that "it's a work" alarm is starting to get louder. I remember dirsheets months ago saying the big WM story would be battle for control with Vince and HHH butting heads and what do we suddenly have just as WM season kicks off... HHH and Vince reportedly butting heads. And with Punk involved and Heyman in the company, I can see how they could make it look as real as possible to work us all over.
> 
> To be clear.. still think this is real but god damn, if this all turns out to be a fucking work I will bow down to the WWE in absolute awe and thank them for still having that touch in being able to even work people like me to that level. I really really really hope it's a work.. and not because it is Punk, but because that would mean the WWE is actually understanding their main audience and how they view wrestling now and using it against them. That is what needs to happen.. they need to get US, right here, and be able to work us like that. If they do that they will have a massive boom incoming. And many of us will stop being such cynical douches... which I will admit to being toward the WWE right now.



Great comment, and summarizes very good some of my feelings towards all this.

I would be very impressed by the WWE if the turn of events goes into trolling the media, the audience and most of the hardcore fans all at once.

We can only see that much coming, but they have managed by saying nothing, to wake up crowds and create shitstorms everywhere.

For the sake of us the fans, let's hope this goes to good ground after WM, and not to some more caotic and stupid storylines.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Read an article posted here about Vince/HHH being split and... well, that "it's a work" alarm is starting to get louder. I remember dirsheets months ago saying the big WM story would be battle for control with Vince and HHH butting heads and what do we suddenly have just as WM season kicks off... HHH and Vince reportedly butting heads. And with Punk involved and Heyman in the company, I can see how they could make it look as real as possible to work us all over.
> 
> To be clear.. still think this is real but god damn, if this all turns out to be a fucking work I will bow down to the WWE in absolute awe and thank them for still having that touch in being able to even work people like me to that level. I really really really hope it's a work.. and not because it is Punk, but because that would mean the WWE is actually understanding their main audience and how they view wrestling now and using it against them. That is what needs to happen.. they need to get US, right here, and be able to work us like that. If they do that they will have a massive boom incoming. And many of us will stop being such cynical douches... which I will admit to being toward the WWE right now.


Good post


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

If this is a work, it honestly hits closer to home than the pipebomb. 

Punk being involved in two of the biggest "boom stories" of an era. :mark:


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Saw Phil at the gym today... He said he was trying to get back in to ring shape. He did 5 sit-ups so I reckon he'll be back in no time flat.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Saw Phil at the gym today... He said he was trying to get back in to ring shape. He did 5 sit-ups so I reckon he'll be back in no time flat.


That is 5 more than Batista..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Therapy said:


> That is 5 more than Batista..


Batista didn't make it to the gym.
He collapsed 5 feet from his car


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

I really can't see this being a work, WWE would have been going apeshit on it on Raw. However if they see this backlash they may offer Punk a mega money deal to come back and use it as the story. No doubt theyll ruin it if it is a work


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Saw Phil at the gym today... He said he was trying to get back in to ring shape. He did 5 sit-ups so I reckon he'll be back in no time flat.


CM Punk went an hour in the RR and still wasn't as winded as Bastisa was after just waking to the ring .


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Saw Phil at the gym today... He said he was trying to get back in to ring shape. He did 5 sit-ups so I reckon he'll be back in no time flat.


That routine pretty much confirms that he's getting ready for the MMA. I wonder how he's going to reconcile his job at Pizza Hut with the UFC. 

Anyway, I´m just waiting to see Punk back in wrestling with gloves and trunks.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

lmao apparently punk was not happy facing hhh at mania he didn't see triple h as some sort of honor that he appropriately felt he was like he was undertaker 


> - The latest on the CM Punk leaving WWE situation is that Punk was reportedly not happy about the idea of facing Triple H at WrestleMania. The reason is that Punk did not feel that Triple H was his idea of a big match/feud at WrestleMania.
> 
> Prior to his exit from WWE on Monday, creative plans called for CM Punk to face Kane at Elimination Chamber. This was all part of the bigger plan of Punk feuding with the Authority and leading to Punk vs. Triple H at WrestleMania. The general feeling is that Punk was turned off by the plans.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> CM Punk went an hour in the RR and still wasn't as winded as Bastisa was after just waking to the ring .


Just goes to show body type has little to do with cardio.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This company can barely book a coherently written show, no way they would be capable of something this elaborate.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a huge insult to Kane, as well. He's basically saying that Kane isn't interesting enough to face.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> To all thos calling Punk a bitch.. do you not quit a job after months of it being hell, possibly years? Or do you just happily bend over and take it and take it and take it? I think I have an idea, but I'm really curious to see if there are some hypocrites as well.


Don't know about you but I don't have millions of fans who pay to see me do my job


----------



## Marcus Blade (Sep 13, 2011)

Long time lurker of this forum. I rarely post but felt the need to respond to this news. I've been a long-time pro wrestling fan since the Hulkamania days and my fandom peaked during the Monday Night Wars/Attitude Era years. However, somewhere around 2004, I lost interest and stopped watching at around the time of Eddie's death. 

I stayed away from WWE for along time up until 2011, when (you guessed it), news of CM Punk's pipebomb promo made the news and caught my attention. I was completely hooked on what was happening with him and I couldn't believe all the mainsteam media attention he was getting. So, long story short, CM Punk brought me back to wrestling and I've been watching RAW/Smackdown regularly - even after all the failed pushes, part-timers, and inconsistent storylines that have plagued WWE since. CM Punk quickly became my must-see superstar. I even went back to watch all his previous matches and promos during his ECW and SES days.

Anyways, I don't know whether this is a work or for real, nor do I care to get into the flame wars between his marks and his haters. Whether he is gone for real or not, all I can say is...thanks Punk for bringing me back!

unk8


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hilarious at people saying punk was disrespectful because he didn't honor his july contract

like wwe doesn't fire talent who have a contract to a certain time

or how about when they fired dawn marie when she was pregnant 

or how they will freeze out a talent and make them sit at home and wont allow them to go to another company like tna


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> This is a huge insult to Kane, as well. He's basically saying that Kane isn't interesting enough to face.


He's not. Kane has no backstory in the authority. No reason as to why he is there with them with no mask and taking orders and before that he was a big red jobber.

And HHH fucking sucks and is boring as hell. I doubt punk is excited about jobbing to him at WM for no reason.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Marcus Blade said:


> Anyways, I don't know whether this is a work or for real, nor do I care to get into the flame wars between his marks and his haters. Whether he is gone for real or not, all I can say is...thanks Punk for bringing me back!
> 
> unk8


That's rather heart-warming, man.
Thanks for sharing! (Y)


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> He's not. Kane has no backstory in the authority. No reason as to why he is there with them with no mask and taking orders and before that he was a big red jobber.
> 
> And HHH fucking sucks and is boring as hell. I doubt punk is excited about jobbing to him at WM for no reason.


The difference is, that both Cena and Orton didn't complain facing against him and look at where they are now.

Punk isn't a professional. Deal with it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Saw Phil at the gym today...


Hope he didn't hurt himself lugging around that mop and bucket. :cool2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> The difference is, that both Cena and Orton didn't complain facing against him and look at where they are now.
> 
> Punk isn't a professional. Deal with it.


Punk has faced Kane many times before including in title matches (and losing to him during the RTWM for Taker) and he didn't say anything


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> CM Punk went an hour in the RR and still wasn't as winded as Bastisa was after just waking to the ring .


Well yeah he's like 4 feet tall.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Punk has faced Kane many times before including in title matches and he didn't say anything.


I get that, but did Punk just come off a 400 day title reign before he faced Kane before those times? There is no possible way that he can main event WM at the moment because the main event is a title match, giving him another reign quickly is detrimental to the other contestants (same as Batista getting it). Lets say Punk wasn't facing Kane and HHH, he would probably be facing somebody even lower in those cards because The Shield is facing the Wyatts, Cena is facing Bray after, Brock already fought Punk beforehand, so what's left? 

Patience would help Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Well yeah he's like 4 feet tall.


Punk is like 5'11/6, 215lbs which may be small for a Wrestler but pretty damn big for an average guy. Hell even Bryan will look big out on the street, I remember an episode of Baywatch in the 90s and HBK was on there and he looked HUGE, much bigger than the other actors, just shows you how big guys like Nash, Taker and Sid really were to make Michaels look so puny.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thunder Cunt said:


> Don't know about you but I don't have millions of fans who pay to see me do my job


So? He's not allowed to quit because it affects you? Boo fucking hoo.. cry me a river. I am one of Punk's biggest fans but it's his life.. not mine. If work is a living hell for him I'd rather him leave than stay, no matter how much I wish I could watch him every week. One thing is vastly more important than the other... guess I'm just not selfish enough to wish hell on someone.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> The difference is, that both Cena and Orton didn't complain facing against him and look at where they are now.
> 
> Punk isn't a professional. Deal with it.


Cena faced him when he was the hottest he has ever been and knew he was helping to create a star.
Ortons stock at the time they faced each other was one of the lowest it has ever been and he was also the head of Nexus.

CM Punk doesn't want to face Kane again because it makes no sense.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


> hilarious at people saying punk was disrespectful because he didn't honor his july contract
> 
> like wwe doesn't fire talent who have a contract to a certain time
> 
> ...


No, they say he's unprofessional because he didn't go out in a respectful way. You don't just quit and run out the door. You tell them you're leaving and you put someone over.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> No, they say he's unprofessional because he didn't go out in a respectful way. You don't just quit and run out the door. You tell them you're leaving and you put someone over.


exactly, especially when you claim you care about young talent. Punk obviously doesn't. He's a selfish, unprofessional bitch and that's a fact.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

For what it's worth:

http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

#Mark said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work


Enough truth that you can believe the lie... but enough of a stretch we all go "pfft... it's real, come on." Well, if it's a work it is brilliant... and if it's not and they get PUnk back anyway, well, not like they'll tell us it wasn't a work anyway!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> CM Punk went an hour in the RR and still wasn't as winded as Bastisa was after just waking to the ring .


Well yeah, he slept through most of it. 





p862011 said:


> lmao apparently punk was not happy facing hhh at mania he didn't see triple h as some sort of honor that he appropriately felt he was like he was undertaker


Ouch. Good thing HHH doesn't hold a grudge. :|


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

#Mark said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work


Look at the you may like section.

This site is nothing but crap


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Disappointed. I liked him and even though I disagreed with the whole Paul Bearer urn angle I enjoyed his reign as champion. Like Kabraxal said I mean it his life and he can do what he wants. There is always a breaking point for everyone.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

#Mark said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work


For those that believe this is a work, I ask you this one simple question. What, in the history of WWE, gives you the impression WWE creative and/or management are capable of thinking up or executing a work like this?


Quotes from article:



> "CM Punk is probably the smartest guy and shrewdest marketing mind the WWE has ever employed," the source continues, adding that it's Brooks and not Triple H who should be running the show backstage.
> 
> 
> "Will we see him back?" the source continues, "Absolutely. But don't try to figure out when. It may be a while. But he will main event WrestleMania again."


Talk about a verbal Punk BJ. Main event Mania again? When did he do it the first time? AJ Lee's got to be the source.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Examiner is the same sphere as The National Enquirer


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> For those that believe this is a work, I ask you this one simple question. What, in the history of WWE, gives you the impression WWE creative and/or management are capable of thinking up or executing a work like this?


I think most of us are saying it isn't a work.. but seeing the slight off chance McMahon actually talked to Punk or Heyman and listened to their ideas for once. I can see either of those minds coming up with this kind of work given their history with doing similar things over their careers. Maybe someone finally told Vince/HHH that those guys had some great ideas.

I mean, I know that is unlikely and that faint hope is a damned curse to people like me... but you have to admit, if Punk or Heyman were writing this story out, this is exactly how it would be played. And really, who doesn't want to be proven absolutely wrong here and have that hope realised... can you imagine how big wrestling could be if they could work us all over like that and have a roster that is stacked with amazing and varied talent? Fuck.. that is like wrestling heaven if the WWE can figure that part of the equation out... so we believe it's real, but we all hope it's a mind blowing work.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

King Vince and Prince Paul need to hand over the keys of the kingdom to Pauper Phil right this fucking second. The shrewdest marketing mind the WWE has ever emplyed?

:ti


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I think most of us are saying it isn't a work.. but seeing the slight off chance McMahon actually talked to Punk or Heyman and listened to their ideas for once. I can see either of those minds coming up with this kind of work given their history with doing similar things over their careers. Maybe someone finally told Vince/HHH that those guys had some great ideas.
> 
> I mean, I know that is unlikely and that faint hope is a damned curse to people like me... but you have to admit, if Punk or Heyman were writing this story out, this is exactly how it would be played. And really, who doesn't want to be proven absolutely wrong here and have that hope realised... can you imagine how big wrestling could be if they could work us all over like that and have a roster that is stacked with amazing and varied talent? Fuck.. that is like wrestling heaven if the WWE can figure that part of the equation out... so we believe it's real, but we all hope it's a mind blowing work.


Last time they listened to him was contract time and that's fast approaching. I don't think it's a work but a few weeks ago they were saying another summer of Punk angle was in the works.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Love him or hate him I don't think I can ever a remember a guy who draws so much attention from both marks and haters possibly HBK.

That makes him so valuable to the WWE.

Like it or not the whole of the wrestling world and now the main stream is hot on this story work or shoot.

This thread alone has had about 300k views in 1 day.

I don't think many other guys on the roster would have provoked such a reaction.

His marks/fans make him popular and his passionate haters make him even more popular and it oozes irony.

Work or shoot I am excited again about wrestling because it has been pretty dire for 6 months on the whole.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

10,000 posts will be in this thread before it's all said and done. Especially if the admins keep throwing all the CM Punk talk in here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Last time they listened to him was contract time and that's fast approaching. I don't think it's a work but a few weeks ago they were saying another summer of Punk angle was in the works.


The stars do align just right for this to be a work... I choose to believe it isn't just to keep from getting excited. But you can't look at the rumours over the months with them wanting to start another Summer of Punk type angle, vince v HHH, Punk simply needing time to heal up if he is going to play a huge role in an angle, and the booking with Bryan/Batista.... the pieces are all there for it to be something. I mean, we have Punk walking because of creative differences mixed with health issues that take care of the Summer of Punk and giving him time off... Vince and HHH are reportedly split on wanting Punk back taking care of the Vince v HHH story... and to take it one step further, play it towards the machiavellian heel Punk has been known for and the whole thing is a swerve just to get a belt.. it's classic Summer of Punk all wrapped into one huge package.

It is just so perfect that it almost makes a person want to believe in the work... but the WWE has built a track record where it is more likely it all fell into their lap and maybe they make it into gold down the line. I mean, it's probably the most talked about week in the WWE for 7 years...


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't imagine WWE without Punk. There will always be something missing in WWE while he's out. The last 4 or 5 months were horrible and it had no Punk in the Spotlight and now we will have to see the same shit for probably months unless this is a work.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

They are taking away everyone's CM Punk signs at NXT. The fans are angry and keep chanting for Punk


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> They are taking away everyone's CM Punk signs at NXT. The fans are angry and keep chanting for Punk


Hopefully so much so that it is impossible to edit it out


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

mpredrox said:


> They are taking away everyone's CM Punk signs at NXT. The fans are angry and keep chanting for Punk


The whole taking away signs thing is ridiculous. I understand on certain occasions but WWE censors it SO MUCH these days.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the last time WWE had this much negative publicity is when Chris Benoit murdered his family and committed suicide.. 

Obviously the situations are different but this isn't good for the WWE at all. Especially with the network launching soon. People are not going to want to pay for a such a crap product.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Long live CM PUNK this is going to be something huge:gun::dance:dance


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

CM Punk the 11th most searched thing in the world yesterday.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... it's also a little funny that as all this happens, it's HHH's boys getting the rub. And I'm not using this to denegrate HHH... in fact, looking at this and the HHH documentary being conveniently timed Netflix release of HHH's video replacing Punk's... it all looks real and petty and something the IWC does constantly say about HHH. But, it makes you wonder if it is setting up for HHH the character doing just that and someone has to come in to stop it.

Whatever is truly happening... there hasn't been this much talk about the WWE in a long long time...


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

How can he leave? isn't he bound by contract? He has to show up rite?

have to bookmark this page otherwise my reply will be lost


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

They told us to stand and chant NXT and instead we changed CM Punk


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

adventurousman said:


> How can he leave? isn't he bound by contract? He has to show up rite?
> 
> have to bookmark this page otherwise my reply will be lost


I know how you feel or you could just note the page number.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

mpredrox said:


> They told us to stand and chant NXT and instead we changed CM Punk


Then you fans are morons.

You do know you are disrespecting everyone in the NXT lockeroom, and every performer in the ring. 

This isn't the CM Punk show. He quit BY HIMESELF, he didn't get fired. If your mad be mad at Punk.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> CM Punk the 11th most searched thing in the world yesterday.


Not sure if that is saying what you say it is, but can't tell without more information. Might be listing the difference in searches compared to the previous day.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mpredrox said:


> They told us to stand and chant NXT and instead we changed CM Punk


If this transfers over to the regular Raw crowds, holy fuck at how WWE screwed up their road to Mania, haven't they? I mean, Punk chose to leave, but it was probably in some part due to not being in the main event. Should've just booked Punk vs. Bryan for the title after all. They already have fans rebelling and shitting on main matches that Bryan isn't in, but now they run the risk of Punk's name being chanted throughout the show in a form of rebellion as well (I expect for any and everything that doesn't include Bryan). :lmao


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

What is P.J Brooks doing in the janitorial supplies zone?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> You got a link for that? It seems bs
> 
> 1. You say it lists the "most searched things" but it says Punk had 20,000+ searches... that's actually not that much and there are probably hundreds of "things" that get more searches than that everyday... sites like facebook, youtube, yahoo, instagram etc.
> 
> ...


He's actually gone up to 10th since I last looked.

http://www.google.co.uk/trends/hottrends#pn=p9

Scroll down.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Again, I don't think that means most searched things... I haven't even heard of a lot of what's on that list before.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This must drive hunter and Vince nuts. In the past ten years the most attention the WWE has got is from the same non-WWE created indie darling that in so many ways tells them to go fuck themselves.

Say what you want.. Punk gets cash flowing


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just read this on a Wrestling page:



> "At the NXT tapings officials has been apparently asking fans to stop chanting "CM Punk!" and they have taken many CM Punk signs away."



Can't wait for RAW. Between CM Punk chants and YES chants, the crowd is going to shit all over Vince and Hunter.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Why would fans bring Punk signs to an NXT taping? He won't be there..

The plot thickens, I guess.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> Then you fans are morons.
> 
> You do know you are disrespecting everyone in the NXT lockeroom, and every performer in the ring.
> 
> This isn't the CM Punk show. He quit BY HIMESELF, he didn't get fired. If your mad be mad at Punk.


Even though I'm a huge CM Punk fan I completely agree with you. If he's gone he's gone, its not like he got fired.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

For the US, Punk was 4th with 100,000+ searches on the 29th.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Just read this on a Wrestling page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing people will shit on is you Punk fans for trying to ruin the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

One that struck me as odd,not sure if it should, is Punk hasn't tweeted at all since his leave. Does Punk not use twitter when he's not working?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The publicity this has gotten is why I lean more towards work. Although if it is a shoot it would get the same publicity.

If you paid a marketing company to have so many people talking about this on social media, coverage on world-wide news stations and websites, have 300k views on one forum post in a day and be in the top 10 things searched in the world then it would cost absolutely millions.

This is all free publicity that WWE gets and it brings new fans, it brings back fans that had left and brings so many eyes to the product. This all happens the day after Royal Rymble and the official beginning of Road to Wrestlemania, a month before elimination chamber and a month before the new network is revealed.


I can imagine HHH and Vince sat backstage and trying to think up marketing techniques to get the word out there about the network and coming to the conclusion that they can do it with out spending a dollar but creating a massively controversial moment that makes WWE relevant in the main stream and reaches out to a guy they know is a big star. If that has happened then you have to say mission accomplished and it is a stroke of genius.

If it hasn't happened this way then you have to think the way Vince sees things. To Vince everything is about money. He must see the positive impact all of this free publicity has had and find a way to make it benefit the WWE and maybe somehow work out some kind of deal with CM Punk or maybe not and turn a shoot into a work. If the rumour are true and HHH and Vince are split on things then it would most likely be because Vince can see money in this all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If they are really asking fans not to chant something... well, you know they'll just chant louder... I really am not sure what to think about that one. I don't see why you would go out of your way to antagonise the crowd unless you are working them.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> The only thing people will shit on is you Punk fans for trying to ruin the show.


You sound jealous


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The only thing people will shit on is you Punk fans for trying to ruin the show.


And if the show sucks. ..? Not saying it will


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Lilou said:


> Why would fans bring Punk signs to an NXT taping? He won't be there..
> 
> The plot thickens, I guess.


Because it is a WWE product and the NXT is largely smarky. When WWE fans really love something they do their upmost to get behind it regardless and they saw this as an opportunity to support CM Punk as it is a WWE product and they know it will get on TV.

These are the same fans that got Fandangos theme to number 10 in the chart.

in other news.










This thread has slowed down now as there has been no news but as soon as he posts a tweet or something concrete is released then I'm sure the views will double rapidly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Then you fans are morons.
> 
> You do know you are disrespecting everyone in the NXT lockeroom, and every performer in the ring.
> 
> This isn't the CM Punk show. He quit BY HIMESELF, he didn't get fired. If your mad be mad at Punk.


People can chant what they want. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

doinktheclowns said:


> Because it is a WWE product and the NXT is largely smarky. When WWE fans really love something they do their upmost to get behind it regardless and they saw this as an opportunity to support CM Punk as it is a WWE product and they know it will get on TV.
> 
> These are the same fans that got Fandangos theme to number 10 in the chart.
> 
> ...


Really.. when we can get a theme song that high in this day and age... why doubt the power and resolve of smarks? Seriously, people make fun of us but we are passionate and are more than willing to throw money at what we actually enjoy. /totallydoesn'thavethatsongontheipod...nope


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> The only thing people will shit on is you Punk fans for trying to ruin the show.


You make it sound like his marks are a small minority.

All across the world for the last three years he consistently gets either the loudest or 2nd or third loudest pop of the night.


And by that logic it would be SCSA marks trying to ruin the show by saying WHAT in promos.
Daniel Bryan fans ruining shows by chanting YES and DANIEL BRYAN all the way through the show.
Goldberg chants.
Lets Go Cena, Cena Suck chants.

Its all part of the show. It would be boring if WWE panned out exactly the way WWE planned it and sometimes the best things that happen are unplanned. It is all about audience participation and if thats what fans want to do , then thats what they will do.

Bryan and Punk chants will undoubtably change what Vince does.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Gambit said:


> People can chant what they want.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Actually you can't

And can be thrown out in certain circumstances.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The only thing people will shit on is you Punk fans for trying to ruin the show.


Oh, would you get the fuck over yourself already. 

Really. You're playing hero on something that doesn't need to be saved. WWE had this one coming. 

If the fans want to be THAT vocal about how who they want to support, let them.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Actually you can't
> 
> And can be thrown out in certain circumstances.


Don't think that it wad a literal statement. ......


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This has to be an work. CM Punk is the Steve austin of our generation, longest title reing in recent years, he can wrestle, he can talk, hes the whole package.

He invented breaking kayfabe, so people now are more involved in storylines thanks to him.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Really gonna miss Punk if he really has left


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a part of starting to think this is another worked shoot involving CM Punk. The "CM Punk quits the WWE" article on Bleacher Report had about 400,000 views. The article on Hogan's plans for WMXXX has 35k just for comparison. Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have brought the WWE more publicity in the last week, then they had in years. Those 2 are your top guys now. Cena is still a draw but he clearly isn't the top draw by any means anymore. Cena facing Wyatt is the lowest Cena will have been on the card in years. On top of that on Raw you have Daniel Bryan during the tag match trying his best to get the crowd to chant for Cena. The Cena heel turn is pretty inevitable at this point unless he wants to become irrelevent like Big Show and Mysterio moving forward.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Really.. when we can get a theme song that high in this day and age... why doubt the power and resolve of smarks? Seriously, people make fun of us but we are passionate and are more than willing to throw money at what we actually enjoy. /totallydoesn'thavethatsongontheipod...nope




http://www.wwe.com/subscriptions/wwetunes/fandango-itunes-charts-26106954

Read away. Had WWE gotten behind it then who knows how high it would have gotten.

It also became an youtube meme for a short while.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Actually you can't
> 
> And can be thrown out in certain circumstances.


They won't throw you out unless you are chanting "Fuck this Shit" or something like that. People payed to get in, they can do what they want. When did pro wrestling become golf.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Then you fans are morons.
> 
> You do know you are disrespecting everyone in the NXT lockeroom, and every performer in the ring.
> 
> This isn't the CM Punk show. He quit BY HIMESELF, he didn't get fired. If your mad be mad at Punk.


Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.

But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> There is a part of starting to think this is another worked shoot involving CM Punk. The "CM Punk quits the WWE" article on Bleacher Report had about 400,000 views. The article on Hogan's plans for WMXXX has 35k just for comparison. Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have brought the WWE more publicity in the last week, then they had in years. Those 2 are your top guys now. Cena is still a draw but he clearly isn't the top draw by any means anymore. Cena facing Wyatt is the lowest Cena will have been on the card in years. On top of that on Raw you have Daniel Bryan during the tag match trying his best to get the crowd to chant for Cena. The Cena heel turn is pretty inevitable at this point unless he wants to become irrelevent like Big Show and Mysterio moving forward.


Wrestlinginc said they got the most traffic they've had in 17 years yesterday.

Punk = Cash


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.
> 
> But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.


Oh god. Here comes vintage C2D. 

There's marks who would do this for anyone. Not just Punk marks. Don't go vintage C2D, please.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

doinktheclowns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/subscriptions/wwetunes/fandango-itunes-charts-26106954
> 
> Read away. Had WWE gotten behind it then who knows how high it would have gotten.
> 
> It also became an youtube meme for a short while.


Just one more example of the Vince and HHH showing how incompetent they are. They should have turned Fandango face the next Raw, and they would have a very solid mid-carder that could sell some serious merch. Now he is a heel jobber, with little to no chance of ever being able to get over.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Wrestlinginc said they got the most traffic they've had in 17 years yesterday.
> 
> *Punk = Cash*


:bigdave

Punk and Bryan are the two big stars now, but Vince and Hunter fail to see that. And if they continue doing it, WWE will turn into a pile of shit.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.
> 
> But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.


4th most searched thing in the US and 10th in the UK is hardly a small minority of Punk marks.


Your logic is like supporting Thatcher in 80's in the mining strikes. If you know anything about UK politics that is haha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mpredrox said:


> They told us to stand and chant NXT and instead we changed CM Punk


Damn, you guys at Full Sail are putting a ton of pressure on us in Omaha to keep it going when RAW goes live on Monday...


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Punk walks out. Some of you complain while everyone elsr is chanting his name. Hate to srr if the iwc wad popular when Austin walked out seeing as Iwc destroyed Rock in 2002


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny how the same people defending CM Punk were the same ones that criticised Rock for 'leaving' last year.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There are people on Twitter complaining about Punk not going to be on the Miami live event tomorrow...but he was never advertised to appear in the first place. fpalm


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

People hating on Punk are jealous and still can't get to grips that he is a draw and makes DOLLARS! Give it a few weeks and they'll be begging him to come back and kissing his ass. Best in the world since day one!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Funny how the same people defending CM Punk were the same ones that criticised Rock for 'leaving' last year.


There's also a completely different situation involved this time. 

Basic reading comprehension should tell you that. 

Edit: Then a bunch of Punk mark come in and validate everyone else's insults towards them. 

Fuck it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Asking fans to stop chanting will only make them chant louder. I can't imagine why the WWE would be going out of their way to stop the chants on a taped show too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> There's also a completely different situation involved this time.
> 
> Basic reading comprehension should tell you that.


You're right. The Rock was legitimately injured and needed surgery. And CM Punk is just a whiny bitch.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> You're right. The Rock was legitimately injured and needed surgery. And CM Punk is just a whiny bitch.


 Yup. Unprofessional move is unprofessional.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Oliver-94 said:


> Funny how the same people defending CM Punk were the same ones that criticised Rock for 'leaving' last year.


Wha? I think most wanted the Rock to be "fuck this shit" and walk without the injury involved. Still not sure if it was completely the injury because the Rock has done nothing since, despite being a centrepiece for the game release in October. 

It's not hard to see that most of the smarks are going to be behind walk outs at this point if they are really happening. If this isn't a work, it will be one of the things that could just slap the WWE into action and actually give us the change we have all been screaming for. We don't want the same old shit and if walk outs are what it really takes... then I'm all for even more people walking. Short pain for the eventual change? Worth it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> The Rock was legitimately injured and needed surgery.


Then he never came back. Do you still cry at night thinking about it?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Funny how the same people defending CM Punk were the same ones that criticised Rock for 'leaving' last year.


Completely different set of circumstances. Basic common sense would tell you that these circumstances are so different.

One of the reasons he has left is because people like Batista and The Rock are taking the spots of people like Bryan. 

The Rock didn't leave in protest against his treatment from the company and the treatment of other full timers. He left to go and shoot movies after main eventing two Wrestlemanias in a row and winning the WWE title.


By this logic HBK, Brock Lesnar and Stone Cold are whiny little bitches because they took their ball and went home too.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Funny how the same people defending CM Punk were the same ones that criticised Rock for 'leaving' last year.


Same ones!? I didn't criticize Rock leaving. U shouldn't be stereotypical


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Then he never came back. Do you still cry at night thinking about it?


Oh he'll be back. He's one of the GOAT in WWE.

Punk on the other hand might have burned all his bridges and likely won't ever come back. I will ask you the same question in about a year. If you're still here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lets trash Rock now!

Fuck the Rock!

Fuck the jabroni bitch!

Stone Cold > Rock


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's the easiest bite I have ever gotten :rock


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

finalnight said:


> Damn, you guys at Full Sail are putting a ton of pressure on us in Omaha to keep it going when RAW goes live on Monday...


just make sure you dont forget about bryan just do CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN! CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Oh he'll be back. He's one of the GOAT in WWE.
> 
> Punk on the other hand might have burned all his bridges and likely won't ever come back. I will ask you the same question in about a year. If you're still here.


He actually blows bridges up whilst he is still stood on them. Didn't you hear :cool2


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Oh he'll be back. He's one of the GOAT in WWE.
> 
> Punk on the other hand might have burned all his bridges and likely won't ever come back. I will ask you the same question in about a year. If you're still here.


Austin did the same thing as Punk..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.
> 
> But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.


I don't believe there's a point in venting anger at the company and chanting "CM PUNK" at shows because ultimately it looks like it's up to CM Punk to return, not the company. Punk was the one who left, and although he apparently discussed it with Vince prior to actually leaving the building, fans should be asking Punk to come back, not demanding it from the company.

HOWEVER, you can't say WWE isn't partially responsible for this. They've known Punk was hurt, "sick" even for awhile now. They brought him back and put him on a full-time schedule again way too soon last year. They've put him in ridiculous feuds with Axel and Ryback and have kept him out of the main event scene for months. This stuff had been piling on for awhile now and was mainly due to the company, and the last straw came recently I think with the fact he sees no hope for change in the WWE with the way it's currently going. It's to the point that he's even willing to miss Mania to do it. 

My issue, if I ever go to a live show between now and Mania, is that if Punk left because he needed time off mentally and physically, would I really want to try and press WWE to bring him back too soon? I obviously want him back eventually, but if Punk needs his rest, let the man rest, and don't make Vince and HHH suffer listening to "CM Punk" chants that they can't do anything about except try to bring him back too early.

On the other hand, it would still be hilarious to see "Punk" chants anyway and after all the shit WWE's pulled with us fans, in my personal case with CM Punk doing nothing of value for months, the burial of Sandow recently, keeping guys like Del Rio and Sheamus as main parts of the show, I don't really care if Vince is stuck between a rock and a hard place with "Punk" chants.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

iamloco724 said:


> just make sure you dont forget about bryan just do CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN! CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN!


More like CM Punk - Yes - Yes - Yes.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Oh he'll be back. He's one of the GOAT in WWE.
> 
> Punk on the other hand might have burned all his bridges and likely won't ever come back. I will ask you the same question in about a year. If you're still here.


If you still remember any of this discussion after a year I'll be impressed.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Why shouldn't we chant Punk? When Austin walked out crowds chanted Austin


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

this is what annoyed Punk.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.
> 
> But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.



First off: Do I think that hate etc should be placed on WWE Management? No, not really although as BadNews said, they are somewhat influential/responsible. But it was Punk who quit, and you're right about ripping fans off. Sure he shouldn't really "owe" fans anything, but quitting at WrestleMania is a bitch move, no matter how you put it. I wouldn't particularly criticise if it was outside this season.

Anyway, ignoring the hyperbole  , I think it is far more wide-ranging than just his hardcore marks this time round. Look at google searches, twitter, WWE on facebook. Even casual fans are incredibly annoyed/pissed at this.

As for chanting/signs, its a bit pointless, but would be hilarious nevertheless.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Chanting Punk would be about people backing him and supporting what he has done. It may not be the right thing to do but a few eggs have to be cracked to make an omelette and it may be better for the WWE in the long run.

My theory on the final straw that made Punk left would be. He was in the match for pretty much the majority and throughout the fans made it clear about Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan being the hottest wrestler in the WWE today. Then when the reaction to Batista happened it was clear to see that this is not what the majority of WWE fans wanted to see.

He was likely pissed that WWE isn't listening to their fans and what their fans want. The fans want Bryan and the fans are what is important, yet they continue to ignore the fans and apparently book a Wrestlemania Main Event that not many people want to see. Instead of listening to the fans they steamroller ahead with their idea and create a match between HHHs friends and former stable members and another part timer who bashes the company when he isn't here and then returns to win Royal Rumble and Main Event WM.

People want to see Bryan not Batista. They want to see the biggest guy in wrestling today compete in the main event of Wrestling because they have been on a journey with him for the past year as he busts his gut by competing 350 days a year.

Punk hasn't just left for his own selfish needs he has left because WWE is corrupt from the top down and somebody had to take a stand. It is unsurprising that it is the same haters who would have turned this to their favour no matter what.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Its clear the fans have put in way to much patience into the company. This company literally starts and stops storylines stone cold. Its no wonder no one gets excited for new angles. I can't imagine how the talent must be feeling right now. 

I think this act of brazen by Punk is a culmination of the whirl wind of problems. 

My faith in wwe is so sub par even if this were a work, its hard not to imagine the number of ways they would fuck up. Just the fact they think drawing fiction from reality tells me there will be NO resolution at the end. It will again drop stone cold, because they only did it for the publicity. CM Punk has a real problem with the direction of the company. How will they follow this up? With a fictional wrestling match?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> Oh god. Here comes vintage C2D.
> 
> There's marks who would do this for anyone. Not just Punk marks. Don't go vintage C2D, please.


Two errors don't cancel each other out. If marks of another wrestler do the same, I'll call them out for the same thing - not just Punk marks.



doinktheclowns said:


> 4th most searched thing in the US and 10th in the UK is hardly a small minority of Punk marks.
> 
> Your logic is like supporting Thatcher in 80's in the mining strikes. If you know anything about UK politics that is haha


What does 4th most searched have anything to do with the issue?

Fans chanting "CM Punk" at shows are just sabotaging it because they're angry that he's not there. But it's not a case of Bryan getting fired for being "too violent". Punk made the decision to leave, so if Punk's fanbase have a problem with this, they should be asking him to come back, not "protest" against WWE and disrespect other wrestlers who put their bodies on the line to entertain them and wont cry like a bitch and leave when they don't get things their way. The issue is out of the company's hands.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't believe there's a point in venting anger at the company and chanting "CM PUNK" at shows because ultimately it looks like it's up to CM Punk to return, not the company. Punk was the one who left, and although he apparently discussed it with Vince prior to actually leaving the building, fans should be asking Punk to come back, not demanding it from the company.


Exactly what I mean, too bad some Punk marks are so blind towards reality and think they're proving a point by chanting his name as if it's WWE's choice to bring him back.



> HOWEVER, you can't say WWE isn't partially responsible for this. They've known Punk was hurt, "sick" even for awhile now. They brought him back and put him on a full-time schedule again way too soon last year. They've put him in ridiculous feuds with Axel and Ryback and have kept him out of the main event scene for months. This stuff had been piling on for awhile now and was mainly due to the company, and the last straw came recently I think with the fact he sees no hope for change in the WWE with the way it's currently going. It's to the point that he's even willing to miss Mania to do it.


Boo hoo. The guy was champion for over a year and got to work with every part-timer they have to offer. He can't be in the main event all the time. Even Cena has taken breaks from being the focus for a while.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Fans chanting Punk is an act of support not anger because when does Punk ever show up to NXT?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love all the people telling us how we should feel. It is like a strange mix between white knighting WWE and trolling


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

RAW is going to be hilarious. 

Constant chants of "Daniel Bryan" and "We Want Punk" throughout the entire show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Boo hoo. The guy was champion for over a year and got to work with every part-timer they have to offer. He can't be in the main event all the time. Even Cena has taken breaks from being the focus for a while.


Oh absolutely, but the fact he wasn't for all this time, was wrestling mentally and physically drained due to injury/sickness, and the company probably didn't think at all to give him time off until the Royal Rumble at least, does put it on them as well. He was doing nothing of value aside from putting over Reigns, so why did he need to be there all this time since his loss to Brock? I mean, that's when the Heyman feud started going down hill. Or at the very least, they could've taken him off once the Heyman feud finished at Hell in a Cell (or just end it at Night of Champions like they should've), and then have him return at the Rumble. That would've given him 3-4 months off to refresh, but the company didn't. Probably because they needed the star-power, but they did cause this to an fairly big extent and that can't be argued when you look at everything.

Of course, again, it doesn't matter now as the Punk chants don't mean a thing going to WWE when Punk was the one that left. 

While I get he screwed over his fans, I'm actually kind of glad he left during Mania season as opposed to after Mania or something, because while I can't speak for everyone, having Taker, Lesnar, and Heyman around will make up for Punk not being there. If this happened and guys like them weren't around, AND guys I really like continue getting unfavorable booking, I'd find it hard to continue watching.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Just read this on a Wrestling page:
> 
> "At the NXT tapings officials has been apparently asking fans to stop chanting "CM Punk!" and they have taken many CM Punk signs away.".


What in gods name would make WWE officials think asking the fans to stop chanting would result in anything other than them chanting louder and more?

They really are stupid.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the Punk chants. Hope it happens at non-NXT shows as well. Vanillmidgetmania is running wild, brother. :dazzler unk8


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Two errors don't cancel each other out. If marks of another wrestler do the same, I'll call them out for the same thing - not just Punk marks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you as a poster. I really do because I think you are a smart guy who makes some great posts. We don't agree on everything and that is great because we like different guys and it would be shit if we all liked the same guy. I have hidden many people before as it is the easy option but never hidden you because I do like your posts.

But come on man just have one day of. Does it not hurt your head constantly having to turn and spin things. I can openly admit Punks flaws and downfalls and for the paying fans it is a dame shame and a shit move to walk out on those guys who are mainly coming to see the big names like him.

But you have to look at the bigger picture here. This isn't just a small bunch of hardcore neck beard marks in their mums bedroom trying to get behind their guy regardless of what he does. This is a large proportion of the WWE audience hardcore and casual alike supporting what CM Punk is standing for. He might not always go about things the right way but the sentiment has to be applauded.

I don't think he is doing this for completely selfless reasons and I think he is doing it as a stand against what is so deeply wrong within the WWE and its corruption a cliques from the top.

It is not a matter of opinion that Daniel Bryan is the hottest thing in world wrestling right now and the WWE audience wants him to be the guy, they want him to become WWE champion and by the looks of it they want him to be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania. Yet the WWE doesn't listen to the audience and instead steam rollers ahead with a main event that most people aren't asking for and conveniently his friends and former stable members one of which is another part timer.

Whilst I don't doubt some of the reason Punk has left are for selfish reasons it is plain to see that it is a whole array of problems that are so blatant to see to the WWE audience and he is taking a stand against it. Maybe WWE will listen and maybe they won't but it is worth the chance to try and make the WWE a better and more even place in the long run.

The core of it all is about the WWE not listening to what the fans actually want.

I respect you as a poster, I really do. But just for once see things from another perspective like I do when I also point on Punks flaws because your shtick has become a parody and almost a gimmick on this forum and sometimes people just find it unbelievable.

If fans want to chant CM Punk and get their voice heard about what they are fans of then they should be able to do just that.

My point about being the 4th most searched term, the outcry on this forum, Facebook, WWE pages and twitter is that this isn't just a bunch of hardcore marks but a much wider and recognised problem by people within the industry, hardcore fans and casuals a like.

Chanting CM Punk is in support what he stands for.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk chants should be chanted throughout up until mania and then at mania let it go full blown.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Of course, again, it doesn't matter now as the Punk chants don't mean a thing going to WWE when Punk was the one that left.


Of course it bugs them because history has shown wwe are extremely petty.

Chanting for a guy that is not under wwe payroll, will do just that. So what if it ruin there shows and story lines, their material ruins their material 100% of the time. WWE don't react to booing, boring chants or Cena sucks. How about chanting a guy that is not even in the company? 

The performer can suck it up. They know better than to be angry and should respect their paying customers.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are the focal points from now till WrestleMania regardless of what WWE do :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The funny thing is that you bitch and you moan all the time about WWE's creative and when a wrestler storms out and leave because of this shit you say that he is a crybaby...


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

*With Vince and HHH 'split' on Punk's return*

Could this actually be, or be orchestrated into, a giant work? The Authority vs Punk story is now pretty compelling and it's taken national news by storm. Top trending search on Google two days ago is pretty massive.
Vince vs HHH, different feelings on to allow Punk back, etc,
Thoughts?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> I like you as a poster. I really do because I think you are a smart guy who makes some great posts. We don't agree on everything and that is great because we like different guys and it would be shit if we all liked the same guy. I have hidden many people before as it is the easy option but never hidden you because I do like your posts.
> 
> But come on man just have one day of. Does it not hurt your head constantly having to turn and spin things. I can openly admit Punks flaws and downfalls and for the paying fans it is a dame shame and a shit move to walk out on those guys who are mainly coming to see the big names like him.
> 
> ...


Well, the hyperbole statement about Punk marks was just added for fun so don't take it too seriously.

I understand if Punk is burned out and wants time off, in which case he should request and get it. (and if not, it's inexcusable by WWE)

If he's doing it for selfless reasons, then I can understand it but as said, it's his fans who are losing, not WWE. They will continue to make money and the shows will go on (it gets a bit bumpy with disgruntled fans but nothing they can't overcome). Punk fans, on the other hand, are pissed because they paid to see their guy in advance and he just decides to leave because he can't take it anymore. More power to the Punk fans who continue to defend him in this debacle, but there are others who have paid for Wrestlemania, house shows or other Raws in the near future and despite what I've said about him as a draw, they are loyal fans who attend the shows and one of the main reasons is to see CM Punk.

When he decides to leave out of the blue, he doesn't screw over the company (because let's face it, nobody is bigger than the company) or even himself (he's been smart with his money I heard) but the fans. So it's kinda ironic that the fans are pissed off that they wont get to see him but chant his name to show that even though it's up to him to right that wrong and not WWE itself.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I like you as a poster. I really do because I think you are a smart guy who makes some great posts. We don't agree on everything and that is great because we like different guys and it would be shit if we all liked the same guy. I have hidden many people before as it is the easy option but never hidden you because I do like your posts.
> 
> But come on man just have one day of. Does it not hurt your head constantly having to turn and spin things. I can openly admit Punks flaws and downfalls and for the paying fans it is a dame shame and a shit move to walk out on those guys who are mainly coming to see the big names like him.
> 
> ...


 :clap :clap You said it all. 

People who are all the time talking about drawing/not drawing, and who talk "IWC darlings" down because their fans only stream the shows and don't pay: Don't be hypocrites. These are fans paying for a ticket, money coming into the company, and they have the right to be heard. In the exact same way Rock main events a Mania because there are fans paying to see him, more than any other superstar. These fans want to see Punk, and they have the right to ask the company to bring him back if they want, even though he might have gone for the most selfish reasons.

You can't criticize Punk because he didn't care about the paying fans, and then say these paying fans don't have the right to voice their opinion. They chose to be in Punk's side. And the reason for that is because WWE has been screwing, not only Punk, but many other wrestlers and interesting angles during the last few years, and fans just can't take it anymore. If it was other superstar instead of Punk leaving like this, they'd probably be in their side too.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: With Vince and HHH 'split' on Punk's return*

once Vince makes up his mind, I doubt anybody could change it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Punk Chants*






- Vic


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think this is what is happening but read on other websites that people seem to think this is the start of Summer Of Punk 2.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

mehhh i think we'll see him at Wrestlemania, he's going to help Vince! or something he cant miss that wrestlemania payday!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

CM Punk:


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> So it's kinda ironic that the fans are pissed off that they wont get to see him but chant his name to show that even though it's up to him to right that wrong and not WWE itself.


I believe the chants are about supporting what CM Punk is standing for and the fact that a top talent has been put in a position that he believed this extreme action was needed. I don't believe it will be in anger at WWE because they can't see CM Punk but in anger at WWE for their clearly disregard for what the fans want.

It goes hand in hand with the Daniel Bryan debacle and it is becoming more and more apparent to hardcore and casual fans a like that WWE isn't listening to what they want.

The chants would be to support Punks grievances because when all said and done the grievances he stands for and has publicly mentioned are all things that the majority of this forum would agree on.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Londrick said:


> lol @ the Punk chants. Hope it happens at non-NXT shows as well. Vanillmidgetmania is running wild, brother. :dazzler unk8


Meantime...


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Punk answer our prayers and come back. Nothing will be bearable about this program without you other than Bryan and the Wyatts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got done re-watching Punk's MITB match against Cena and match against Lesnar at SummerSlam. Punk leaving really is a bitter pill to swallow. Such a great performer. He was without a doubt the best in the company. When it came to overall talent, Punk was the greatest, exceptional on the mic, fantastic matches, very charismatic. 

It's just such a shame he's gone. He sure as hell hasn't been giving it his all in the past few months, but, even so, he was more entertaining than 90% of the roster. I really hate to see him go, and sincerely hope he does return at some point, preferably in late 2014 to early 2015, perhaps he would take some time to let his injuries heal and would return and be inserted into the Main Event.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I guarantee if he agrees to come back this is all gonna be flipped into a storyline.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I guarantee if he agrees to come back this is all gonna be flipped into a storyline.....


And people will claim it was a work all along :kobe8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have no problems with crowd chanting. I think its good for fans to voice their displeasure to management. It would be interesting to know how many posters who are gungho about hijacking the show now were against it just a week ago. I'm sure there are no hypocrites on this board.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> And people will claim it was a work all along :kobe8


Beauty of it if it is real and Punk still comes back... they can claim "see... we planned this.. really!" and we really can't say "no you didn't stop liying!". They can make out like bandits that way if it isn't a work. 

The only way this becomes a total disaster is if it's real and Punk stays gone. That will be a massive blow.


----------



## Chris. (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: With Vince and HHH 'split' on Punk's return*

If Punk adds to the star power and the attraction of purchasing Wrestlemania 30 and the WWE Network (which I think he does), they will bring him back because it's best for business! Egos will be put aside but after the launch of the network and Wrestlemania, I think they will crap on him until his contract finishes!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So RAW is gonna be in Omaha, Nebraska? Don't remember much about previous crowds there but I have a feeling they will disappoint... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

WWE might start going to non smark crowds soon if crowds start going ape shit.. Punk missing will still get we want punk chants theres no getting outa that one


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

PaulHBK said:


> So RAW is gonna be in Omaha, Nebraska? Don't remember much about previous crowds there but I have a feeling they will disappoint...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dont lose hope, Clevaland was suppose to disappoint and they held their ground so you never know.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, just got the news. I kinda figured that Punk would leave WWE sooner or later, but damn this is abrupt.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Dont lose hope, Clevaland was suppose to disappoint and they held their ground so you never know.


Did they? They started off pretty hot in the opening segment, but absolutely disappeared up until Del Rio/Kofi, then promptly disappeared again.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Dont lose hope, Clevaland was suppose to disappoint and they held their ground so you never know.


You know WWE fucked up when dead crowds are pissed about the product.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

truelove said:


> WWE might start going to non smark crowds soon if crowds start going ape shit.. Punk missing will still get we want punk chants theres no getting outa that one


The events are booked a year in advanced. They will never stop going to places because of crowd reactions.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it would be hilarious if Punk negotiates a promise to put him in the main event of WM and Vince - HHH bump down any plans for Bryan to work a main event match


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Quite a good reaction for a town I am unfamiliar with in terms of wrestling.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Did they? They started off pretty hot in the opening segment, but absolutely disappeared up until Del Rio/Kofi, then promptly disappeared again.


Well duh not even a good crowd could stay hot through a Orton/Batista promo or that divas/tag team crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are people acting like he's gone for good? He'll be back eventually. It's hilarious seeing these thank you Punk sigs and other tributes like he's really done. Give it some time.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> The events are booked a year in advanced. They will never stop going to places because of crowd reactions.


I really hope every crowd voices its displeasure because if not this company may become really difficult to watch, if Cena beats flairs record I think I might just stop with WWE


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I love all the people telling us how we should feel. It is like a strange mix between white knighting WWE and trolling


After the way WWE have constantly shit on their fanbase at this point, its a shame there's people who still defend them. Whether you like Punk or not, him leaving was completely justified for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why are people acting like he's gone for good? He'll be back eventually. It's hilarious seeing these thank you Punk sigs and other tributes like he's really done. Give it some time.


I know I even changed my Ermac profile pic as well :cool2 I'm more than sure you know what I mean haha


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Isn't he still not techniclly gone yet?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think he will probably be back Post-Mania for Final Farewell Tour before leaving for good in July.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Why are people acting like he's gone for good? He'll be back eventually. It's hilarious seeing these thank you Punk sigs and other tributes like he's really done. Give it some time.


I think he will end up returning, however, I am not really sure that he will. That is why I have that in my sig. I will miss him for the while he is gone.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

So WWE is telling fans not to chant for Punk? They have to know that will not work... This smells like a work to me.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Why are people acting like he's gone for good? He'll be back eventually. It's hilarious seeing these thank you Punk sigs and other tributes like he's really done. Give it some time.


In the event that he's actually gone. I don't know what's hilarious about it to be honest. My favorite active wrestler might have just left the company for good.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Why are people acting like he's gone for good? He'll be back eventually. It's hilarious seeing these thank you Punk sigs and other tributes like he's really done. Give it some time.


My sentiments exactly. The silver lining for me in all this is that there is still a plethora of guys on the roster I look forward to seeing every week. That doesn't even include the shots of nostalgia impending with Hogan, Warrior, and Sting.

Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Whenever Punk is to return, it will be off the hook. Until then, I'm content with seeing how it all turns out with or without him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

rocknblues81 said:


> So WWE is telling fans not to chant for Punk? They have to know that will not work... This smells like a work to me.


Or using it to further heat against "The Machine". I can see them using a real event to do it but can also see it being a work. And that's why I haven't voted in the poll. I think this is real... but I can see a lot of hints and pieces that fit just so that don't make it anywhere near a certainty. And I'll say this... if it wasn't Punk and Heyman wasn't in the company, I'd be far less inclined to believe this to even remotely be a work. As smart as I think HHH is, I don't think he is quite THAT good. 

And that's probably why I'm confused... I like HHH and I think the guy has a good wrestling mind and half the shit many have said about him is just that, bullshit... he's had some form of power for a while now, but all the sudden it's "his boys" that are getting runs and championship clauses in contracts and the two guys that are so anti the percieved WWE head office... I can see a little bit of a Kliqish bent to it but then also how he is a smart enough guy to see money in something quite close to this. 

I mean, from what little I know, he's had some hand in NXT... which many think has been one of the best wrestling shows out there for a while... and some hand in development and ensuring that new guys are brought up with actual ideas behind them instead of just throwing them out there. All that makes it just a little weird that he is a huge reason Raw is tanking again. 

So yeah, long story short... I really have no fucking clue if this is a work because of who is involved. The WWE has a recent track record of being this stupid and downright terrible... so that makes me think it's real simply because such a quick turn around to a brilliant angle like this means Vince really has given up the reigns in so many ways. I just, can't see that still. But Punk, Heyman, HHH... those are guys that do have damn good wrestling minds and have some track records of their own for doing amazing shit. Whatever though, WWE needs to turn this into pure gold or it means nothing regardless if it's a work or shoot.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> He's not happy unless he's miserable.


I've never seen anything attributed to Punk with as much truth as that statement.

Oh and it's a work.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

rocknblues81 said:


> So WWE is telling fans not to chant for Punk? They have to know that will not work... This smells like a work to me.


I wish it was, but it wont be.. it all makes too much sense and this is incredibly creative for WWE standards to be a work


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

rocknblues81 said:


> So WWE is telling fans not to chant for Punk? They have to know that will not work... This smells like a work to me.


They.
Are.
Idiots.

If that isn't clear by now I'm not sure what it's going to take to prove it to you. Of course telling people to not chant CM Punk isn't going to work. They're just incompetent. At least the crowds have something new to chant to drown out the bullshit alongside 'Daniel Bryan', 'YES', 'Randy Savage', etc.


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

CM PUNK PAPA JOHNS SHOOT! (What he would be like at papa johns, made me laugh)

Papa John, while you lay there hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this because before I leave in three weeks with your employee of the month award, I have a lot of things I want to get off my chest. I don't hate you, John. I don't even dislike you. I do like you; I like you a hell lot more than I like most people in the store. I hate this idea that you're the best...because you're not. I'm the best. I'm the best in the world.

There's one thing that you're better at than I am, and that's kissing ass. You're as good at kissing ass as that acne faced teenager was. I don't know if you're as good as that 20 year old woman that works drive threw though—she's a pretty good ass-kisser, always was and still is. [Turns to customers and waves] Whoops, I'm breaking the fourth wall.
I am the best pizza maker in the world. 

I've been the best ever since day one when I walked into this joint, and I've been vilified and hated since that day because the boss saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. 
I've grabbed so many of these imaginary brass rings that it's finally dawned on me that they're just that—they're completely imaginary. The only thing that's real is me, and the fact that day in and day out, for almost six weeks, I've proved to everybody in the world that I'm the best on this grill, in that store, even at customer service! Nobody can touch me! 

And yet no matter how many times I prove it, I'm not on you little pizza bags, I'm not on the cover of the pizza boxes, I'm barely promoted, I don't get to be in advertisements, I'm certainly not on any crappy show on the local Network, I'm not on the poster of the restaurant, I'm not on the sign with all of the employees! I'm not on Conan O'Brien, I'm not on Jimmy Fallon, but the fact of the matter is I should be; and trust me, this isn't sour grapes, but the fact that Dwayne is working every weekend and I'm not makes me sick!

[Turns to the customers] Oh, hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are cheering me right now, you are just the biggest part of me leaving as anything else, because you're the ones that are sipping out of those collector cups right now; you're the ones that buy those pizzas that my face isn't on the cover of, and then when I deliver it to your house, you try and get free sauce and toppings so you don't have to pay because you're too lazy to go get a real job!

I'm leaving with the employee of the month award on July 17, and hell, who knows? Maybe I'll go defend it in Burger King. Maybe I'll go back to McDonalds. [Waves to camera] Hey, Ronald, how you doing? 

The reason I'm leaving is you customers! After I'm gone, you're still gonna pour money into this franchise. I'm just a spoke on the wheel, the wheel's gonna keep turning and I understand that. But the boss gonna make money despite himself. He's a hundredaire who should be a thousandaire. You know why he's not a thousandaire? It's 'cause he surrounds himself with glad-handing, nonsensical douchebag yes-men who's gonna tell him everything that he wants to hear. And I'd like to think that maybe this restaurant will be better after he's dead, but the fact is it's gonna get taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son-in-law and the rest of his stupid family! 

Let me tell you a personal story about The boss. All right. We're doing this whole buy one get one campaign...[The mic cuts off]


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Would be hilarious if the crowd chanted for punk for the whole 3 hours on raw and smuggle in the signs :mark:

Doooooo itttt. :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It must be frustrating for an intelligent guy like CM Punk to love something (wrestling) and be able to make a respectable living doing it, but also to realize that his (and every other talent for that matter) aren't being used to their potential and aren't making the kind of money they should be making working for a company that basically has a monopoly over the industry. It must be frustrating to know that the people in charge of creative or completely inept at their jobs and have to go to work wondering what steaming pile of bullshit creative will cook up in the 30 mins before the show knowing they'll have to perform it.

Every person on this board acting holier than thou, labeling Punk a complainer, a whiner ect need to look at themselves. Chances are, you've all had a job that pissed you off and wanted to leave. The only difference is that Punk has the balls and the means to do it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I really think Punk should do his Wrestlemania 30 program, leave on RAW and come back at the Rumble next year at the Number 30 spot and win.

The arena would explode.


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm excited to see this go either way. If it is real, cm punk might shoot somewhere on the WWE which can be entertaining. He can also possibly wrestle in TNA or ROH or japan, some interesting match ups can happen in each company. Daniel Bryan can finally beat the authority at wrestlemania, and a new star can take cm punks place if they step up. 

If this is a work, it can possibly (hopefully) lead to a very entertaining storyline, similar to the summer of punk.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm just pissed we never saw punk v Cena at wrestlemania for the title. 

off the top of my head, I can only think of 2 matches the guys had together and both matches were top big time performances. to think the 2 best talents in the company in a 4 year period never had a legit program together...never the less a WM match....wow.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I really hope its an elaborate work. otherwise I don't have the motivation to watch. Especially at the state the WWE is now


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Punk's my favourite wrestler, and for the first time I've felt that the crowd is being slightly unfair chanting for Punk. 

The guy turned his back on them even though it was because of how the WWE was treating him, but nonetheless, he turned his back on us.

Also, the more the crowd hijacks the shows, the harder it will be for Bryan. His only reason for being bumped up is the crowd and if they stop chanting for him and do so instead for Punk, WWE will get a valid reason for bumping him down again.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

So i was just thinking

I am 99.9% sure this CM Punk thing is NOT a work but what if it were? This year we were rumored to get Vince vs Triple H in some sort of control storyline for Mania that has been rumored almost for atleast 6-8 months, the dirtsheets have been reporting that Vince is the one that wants to make things work with Punk and Triple H is hesitant to do so. So say at some point Vince comes back to TV and things start unraveling then come March 3rd RAW in Chicago a segment is going on and boom CM Punk's music hits the crowed would go nuts and then from that point you have 4 full weeks 5 with that night to build to Mania CM Punk vs Triple H with Vince in Punk's corner maybe for control or maybe not.

They showed us at last years Rumble that if they want to keep a surprise they can like they did with Jericho they could easily be leaking out false information just to amp this up.

Now to me this sounds like it could be awesome but obviously very unlikely but at the same time very feasible, if anyone is going to be involved in an idea like this it would be CM Punk. The problem remains that this is WWE and we know that they dont often shock us like this.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Triple H/Bryan at Wrestlemania has always made more sense anyway


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WWE doesn't work the Internet. They never have and probably never will. 

I wouldn't be surprised if talks have failed by now. The damage to the WWE is already done and they're not very forgiving when that happens. 

If by some outside chance they do see eye to eye (almost 99% sure they won't), of course they'd have no choice to make it look like a work ... but trust me when I say this, it's not a work.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> Punk's my favourite wrestler, and for the first time I've felt that the crowd is being slightly unfair chanting for Punk.
> 
> The guy turned his back on them even though it was because of how the WWE was treating him, but nonetheless, he turned his back on us.
> 
> Also, the more the crowd hijacks the shows, the harder it will be for Bryan. His only reason for being bumped up is the crowd and if they stop chanting for him and do so instead for Punk, WWE will get a valid reason for bumping him down again.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



I think all of the posts like this one are just insanely hilarious because of how incredibly ignorant they are.

First off, you have to be a complete clown to not agree with Punk. He's 100% right, it's absolute fucking bullshit that part time dickbags like The Rock and Batista come back and get title shots. Batista returns and then wins the rumble, getting in the main event at WM, less than a week later? Fuck that noise in the ass with a spiked baseball bat.

You are seriously lying if you wouldn't get fed up and take some kind of similar action if you were being treated like dirt. Either that or you have no backbone and would just let an employer stick it to you while you just shut up and take it because you are too afraid to say anything.

If anyone should have won the Rumble that night, it should have been Reigns, not Boretista. I don't mind Batista being one of the last two, but, fuck him winning, that was the dumbest decision they could have possibly made. Reigns is on fire, the dude is a fresh, young beast of a fucker and they don't seize the opportunity to let the guy get in the main event. Like I said in another thread, people bitch and moan when the same guys win, and, when someone else starts to get a push, LOL THIS GUY IS A FUCKING ******, IT SHOULD BE DANIEL BRYAN!1!!1!!!1111

I think Punk has more than earned his spot as well, but, obviously he is getting fucked over, can you really blame him for that? The WWE has always treated people like shit and give away the spotlight to guys who's primes are done. 

You can't sit there and say you wouldn't be angry about that shit, anyone would. Punk is the only one who has the balls to tell Vince what any intelligent person is thinking. Fuck Batista, there was no reason why that man should have won the rumble.

Turned his back on us? No, he is standing up for the fans because fans are fed up with the WWE creative team being a bunch of fucking cunts.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

henrymark said:


> Would be hilarious if the crowd chanted for punk for the whole 3 hours on raw and smuggle in the signs :mark:
> 
> Doooooo itttt. :mark:


yeah and bump bryan down the card where we all lose


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Batista signing might go down as one of the worst dedcisions they ever made. It has messed everything up. Daniel Bryan fans are furious, CM Punk quits and now his fans are furious. And it all leads back to Batista and the decision Vince&HHH made to have him win the rumble and main event WM.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> First off, you have to be a complete clown to not agree with Punk. He's 100% right, it's absolute fucking bullshit that part time dickbags like The Rock and Batista come back and get title shots. Batista returns and then wins the rumble, getting in the main event at WM, less than a week later? Fuck that noise in the ass with a spiked baseball bat.


It's an NXT taping. Whatever the WWE's done to Punk has absolutely nothing to do with the younger talent down there. What did the crowd achieve by shitting on the younger ones that are merely fighting for a place on the roster? What did they achieve? The WWE got their money (if they're paying to watch those tapings) and then what? 



> You are seriously lying if you wouldn't get fed up and take some kind of similar action if you were being treated like dirt. Either that or you have no backbone and would just let an employer stick it to you while you just shut up and take it because you are too afraid to say anything.


Dunno where you got that from my post? You're basically taking what everyone else has said and assuming that I have some kind of generic anti-punk or wholistic view around how this move is entirely wrong. 



> If anyone should have won the Rumble that night, it should have been Reigns, not Boretista. I don't mind Batista being one of the last two, but, fuck him winning, that was the dumbest decision they could have possibly made. Reigns is on fire, the dude is a fresh, young beast of a fucker and they don't seize the opportunity to let the guy get in the main event. Like I said in another thread, people bitch and moan when the same guys win, and, when someone else starts to get a push, LOL THIS GUY IS A FUCKING ******, IT SHOULD BE DANIEL BRYAN!1!!1!!!1111


Ok. 



> I think Punk has more than earned his spot as well, but, obviously he is getting fucked over, can you really blame him for that? The WWE has always treated people like shit and give away the spotlight to guys who's primes are done.


Yes he has. But he also walked out. Not just on the WWE but also the fans. Some people wanna see him as some sort of Jesus-like messiah, then that's how they want to see him. I don't because walking out didn't improve his position either. Communicating might have. Do you honestly believe that his stand is going to result in a better product? 



> You can't sit there and say you wouldn't be angry about that shit, anyone would. Punk is the only one who has the balls to tell Vince what any intelligent person is thinking. Fuck Batista, there was no reason why that man should have won the rumble.


I'm not angry about the WWE's shit. I was on the night of the Rumble just like everyone else that supported Bryan. However, I'm also angry at Punk's walkout because I don't see it as best for the WWE or the fans. All it does imo is prove to the higher ups why they were wrong to back him up. And don't deny that they didn't. They may have been half-hearted and still kept Punk down a little bit, but no one can deny that they gave him a decent #2 treatment all the way up to Summerslam. Things went downhill after that and Punk may have left for a variety of reasons including his health. Fans ought to be more objective in their opinions. 



> Turned his back on us? No, he is standing up for the fans because fans are fed up with the WWE creative team being a bunch of fucking cunts.


You may not think that he turned his back on the fans but to me it feels like he did. Like I said, Punk's my favourite wrestler, but I see both the "martyr" as well as the guy for walking out on the people as well. That's call being reasonable, not ignorant.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

and to think that the biggest loser with his quitting is Bryan...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

poor bryan.FUCK YOU FANS now he's gonna go down the card when he is not over anymore


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

_PX_ said:


> and to think that the biggest loser with his quitting is Bryan...


I think it can go either way at this point. He could end up with more support as well with Punk fans siding with him. 

I don't think the fans will hijack his segments with Punk chants, but they will show their displeasure in others .. especially ones involving Orton, Batista and even Cena.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think majority of your post is correct except for the Reigns stuff. He hasn't earned anything either. I think what they did with him at the rumble was great. This rumble should have been given to Bryan or Punk. They are the two top babyfaces of the promotion (When we discount Cena) and the breakout stars of this past few years. Bryan/HHH would have made a lot of sense for Mania and if the rumble was given to Punk instead of Batista fans would not be shitting all over it. No one else has really earned it through crowd reaction and popularity yet. 

I do agree that WWE creative (And by this i suppose i mean Vince and HHH) is just insanely bad because despite what we say about the writers at the end of the day it's been known now for years the writers try to build story arcs, build up characters, set up feuds but they are often nixed by Vince out of disinterest. I mean look at how they built up Big E that week before new year only for them to seemingly forget and have him booked so shitty at the Rumble and the preceding weeks.

If there is ever going to be change people need to make a stand and i hope that's what Punk is doing. Most of the roster would have a case for doing something similar at this stage. Anyways Repped. Liked your post.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I definitely have March 3 (RAW in Chi-town) circled on my calendar.

If there's no appearance in the slightest, that entire crowd will let the WWE hear about it. 

Should be a very interesting and intriguing show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> It's an NXT taping. Whatever the WWE's done to Punk has absolutely nothing to do with the younger talent down there. What did the crowd achieve by shitting on the younger ones that are merely fighting for a place on the roster? What did they achieve? The WWE got their money (if they're paying to watch those tapings) and then what?


Why are you talking about NXT?




> Dunno where you got that from my post? You're basically taking what everyone else has said and assuming that I have some kind of generic anti-punk or wholistic view around how this move is entirely wrong.


It was fairly obvious in your post that you have a problem with Punk speaking his mind and leaving. He has more than justified his decision.




> Yes he has. But he also walked out. Not just on the WWE but also the fans. Some people wanna see him as some sort of Jesus-like messiah, then that's how they want to see him. I don't because walking out didn't improve his position either. Communicating might have. Do you honestly believe that his stand is going to result in a better product?


...where, oh where, did I say this will make the product better? Wrestling has been shit for YEARS. Punk walking out wont magically make the creative team better. I have no idea where that notion even came from, it wasn't even remotely a point in my post.

Again, the whole 'walking out on his fans' is a fucking joke. If you were a real fan of his, you would support his decision. Instead, you basically seem to be saying you don't give a shit if he and the other guys who work practically every single day of the year get the shit end of the stick, they need to stay in the business FOR THE FANS ~~~~~ Yeah, what a great bunch of fans, who cares if these guys get screwed, they just need to show up so we can see them on TV and blow fanboy loads  





> I'm not angry about the WWE's shit. I was on the night of the Rumble just like everyone else that supported Bryan. However, I'm also angry at Punk's walkout because I don't see it as best for the WWE or the fans. All it does imo is prove to the higher ups why they were wrong to back him up. And don't deny that they didn't. They may have been half-hearted and still kept Punk down a little bit, but no one can deny that they gave him a decent #2 treatment all the way up to Summerslam. Things went downhill after that and Punk may have left for a variety of reasons including his health. Fans ought to be more objective in their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> You may not think that he turned his back on the fans but to me it feels like he did. Like I said, Punk's my favourite wrestler, but I see both the "martyr" as well as the guy for walking out on the people as well. That's call being reasonable, not ignorant.



See previous responses to Punk 'walking out on his fans'.


Also, to the other poster who quoted me, I am not saying that Punk or Bryan didn't earn a spot. I don't like Bryan at all, but, he is still a better choice than Batista, however, I am basing my Reigns vote simply on the fact that he was one of the final two in the ring, so, if they wanted to push him far enough to be one of the final two, it would have been a better choice to have him win over Batista. Again, this is just based on the fact that our final two choices at the end were Reigns and Batista. I'm a Punk fan, I would rather have him win, but, he wasn't a choice, which was stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bryan will be fine guys.. Punk didn't get shit on by the crowd because of Bryan and this will be the same. They are the fans top two clearly. If anything, Bryan can use it to his advantage if he really want to chance it if it is real. Hints and winks and agreeing with the crowd will only serve to make him the champion of the fans even more in Punk's absence.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Why are you talking about NXT?


Because the fans hi-jacking the NXT taping was the original context of my post which I felt is unfair and unwarranted. It's NXT for christ's sake. 



> It was fairly obvious in your post that you have a problem with Punk speaking his mind and leaving. He has more than justified his decision.


He hasn't justified anything. He hasn't said a word. You're all assuming stuff based on dirt-sheets. The WWE hasn't said a word either. It's all heresay at this point. For all we know, he left because he got sick of the treatment as well as felt like he couldn't work anymore because of his health. You haven't been reading my posts in this thread so don't jump to conclusions about my overall opinion. 



> ...where, oh where, did I say this will make the product better? Wrestling has been shit for YEARS. Punk walking out wont magically make the creative team better. I have no idea where that notion even came from, it wasn't even remotely a point in my post.


Fair enough. 



> Again, the whole 'walking out on his fans' is a fucking joke. If you were a real fan of his, you would support his decision. Instead, you basically seem to be saying you don't give a shit if he and the other guys who work practically every single day of the year get the shit end of the stick, they need to stay in the business FOR THE FANS ~~~~~ Yeah, what a great bunch of fans, who cares if these guys get screwed, they just need to show up so we can see them on TV and blow fanboy loads


Fan doesn't mean blind mark. I support his decision to walk out, but why should I support all of it when the fact remains that people have poured hundreds of bucks into the WWE in the past, present and potentially in the future to see him only to find out that he isn't there. No matter what, when you're obligated to appear for events and are advertised for them, you do not walk out on them. That's a valid criticism and if you fail to see that then we'll just have to agree to disagree. 



> Also, to the other poster who quoted me, I am not saying that Punk or Bryan didn't earn a spot. I don't like Bryan at all, but, he is still a better choice than Batista, however, I am basing my Reigns vote simply on the fact that he was one of the final two in the ring, so, if they wanted to push him far enough to be one of the final two, it would have been a better choice to have him win over Batista. Again, this is just based on the fact that our final two choices at the end were Reigns and Batista. I'm a Punk fan, I would rather have him win, but, he wasn't a choice, which was stupid.


Batista's contract is wrong. Booking him over guys that deserved it is wrong. The financial implications of booking part-timers over guys that bring the funds throughout the year for a cheap boost is wrong. I know that full well. Punk was slated to win the rumble all year I know. Batista took that away from him. Then he lost his spot to Bryan, I know that. He had enough so he walked. I respect that. However, I will still criticize him for walking out when people have already paid for events like WM and EC and house shows and Raw tapings. Being taken off events for injury is acceptable and understandable, but turning his back on those people is not. 

We won't agree on this, I know.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

If there having a sook about chants on an NXT show good luck on March 3 in Chicago, that whole "if Punk loses, we riot" motto will come into good effect, just a little altered so I suggest they watch how they approach this. Even this Monday coming, you think the chants are gonna be around? Please.

I haven't read the past 100 pages so I dunno what the main talk is about, but I've read all the dirtsheets etc, sounds like HHH feels "disrespected" and that Vince is gonna try and sort it out, but the way i see it is if he has left on bad terms or in a bad way, then I see zero chance of him coming back at all.

Like someone said before, lucky it's before Mania and all the big stars are around, because if they weren't I would struggle for interest in watching right now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Just noticed that Los Angeles times covered his story as well. And the topped off the article with the "Join the revolution" video for the game. I thought it was an interesting spin on the story. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...40130,0,4280588.story?track=rss#axzz2rxA6qCDM


----------



## Genesis187 (Nov 9, 2013)

If anyone is still in doubt about this whole situation, we will get a good indication of where things stand on Saturday when Axxess tickets go to the public sale. If CM Punk tickets are still available, it's got to be a work. If they are taken down, you know it's legit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> Because the fans hi-jacking the NXT taping was the original context of my post which I felt is unfair and unwarranted. It's NXT for christ's sake.


I don't care about the fans hijacking anything, that is why I didn't cover that issue at all.




> He hasn't justified anything. He hasn't said a word. You're all assuming stuff based on dirt-sheets. The WWE hasn't said a word either. It's all heresay at this point. For all we know, he left because he got sick of the treatment as well as felt like he couldn't work anymore because of his health. You haven't been reading my posts in this thread so don't jump to conclusions about my overall opinion.


We are going on the assumption that this is all true. We obviously don't know for sure, but, for the sake of the discussion, I think that is what people here are going on. Punk has voiced his displeasure in the past. This is not something that people would read and say 'wow, what a surprise'. This is Punk. He is very outspoken and doesn't give a fuck about 'getting in trouble'. If he is pissed about something, he doesn't hide it.

I am not going to go back pages and pages to read your other posts because I don't give a shit. I responded to your post on the last page at the moment. All of my points are directed at said quotes. The fuck would I care about anything else you have said? It's irrelevant, I am responding to your comments on the current page, that is all I care about directing my responses at.





> Fan doesn't mean blind mark. I support his decision to walk out, but why should I support all of it when the fact remains that people have poured hundreds of bucks into the WWE in the past, present and potentially in the future to see him only to find out that he isn't there. No matter what, when you're obligated to appear for events and are advertised for them, you do not walk out on them. That's a valid criticism and if you fail to see that then we'll just have to agree to disagree.


:lmao


I don't know why my response to this is so hard for you to understand. Step the fuck out of your fan shoes and think about PUNK and how HE feels. 





> Batista's contract is wrong. Booking him over guys that deserved it is wrong. The financial implications of booking part-timers over guys that bring the funds throughout the year for a cheap boost is wrong. I know that full well. Punk was slated to win the rumble all year I know. Batista took that away from him. Then he lost his spot to Bryan, I know that. He had enough so he walked. I respect that. However, I will still criticize him for walking out when people have already paid for events like WM and EC and house shows and Raw tapings. Being taken off events for injury is acceptable and understandable, but turning his back on those people is not.
> 
> We won't agree on this, I know.


Yes, let us all hold Punk at fault for people buying their tickets for shows. He obviously should have continued to show up for the employer that makes his life miserable just because daddy bought tickets already.

Again, HE DID NOT TURN HIS BACK ON ANYONE. He was unhappy in his position, so, instead of continuing to not put his heart and soul in to his career and make it meaningful for himself, AND his fans, he did what he felt was right and stood up to the people mistreating him and others. WHAT A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT.

Let me guess, you are one of those guys who cried that The Rock turned his back on his fans when the man did all he felt he wanted to do in wrestling at the time and wanted to pursue other goals in life. How dare he take on other interests in life, what a fucking dickhead.

Huge facepalms going on in my apartment right now.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

People are acting like Punk dumped them or something.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repped.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey cat daniel bryan is GOAT


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly said.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I really hope Guardians of the Galaxy bombs HARD, Batista would be stuck with nothing since he already ruined his wrestling legacy. :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Catalanotto is just owning this thread.

Anyway...






Thought I'd share this, interesting stuff.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I also read an article today on PWMania, called Smark Talk or some shit, CBF to go find it. The guy goes on and on about how Punk is selfish, hasn't thought about his fans, is arrogant, a douchebag, rude, only thinking about himself etc, they same old bullshit about Punk's persona, pretty much the article was about how all these reports of how Punk is, just solidifies it by what his done here. Like fucking seriously? Get a grip, does anyone on this earth care about anyone else when they work? I don't I just go make my money and fuck off I don't care about it, yes wrestling is different, but when you have been doing something for more then half of your life, and everything starts turning to shit, you don't feel 100%, been sick, injured, being mis-treated or in this case mis-booked wouldn't you say fuck this and walk away. Just like in a normal job if you are getting under paid, same principle applies here. I'm a massive Punk fan, main reason I watch, and even me, myself am not angry at him, I'm happy his done it, maybe the WWE will wake up and realize that this 'nostalgia trip' is ruining careers of current and future stars, and Punk was the first to suffer from it, and he went about it the right way. I doubt the WWE will change, like he said his just "another spoke on the wheel" and it'll keep turning.

It honestly fucking annoys the shit out of me when people jump at any chance they can to crucify Punk in general and now for this.

The simplest way I can put and have put it to some of my mates who are casual fans is, imagine working in a company for 10 years, being the top employee, working hard every day and and deserving all the rewards and benefits you get. Then all of a sudden, someone who is close with the boss or is related to the boss, or even worked with the boss years ago and left on bad terms comes back, and is instantly pushed ahead of you, getting paid more and gets more control then you. How the fuck would you feel? After working like a dog for all those years all of a sudden some fucking idiot from years ago, or someone who is a close friend of your boss takes your position and pushes you down.

It's the best way I can explain, Punk isn't an angel but by no means has he done the wrong thing here, he had to sit down and look at it and see if it is really worth all the injuries, sickness, being away from home etc, and the shit his been though obviously isn't worth it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol @ guy saying Reigns should ME WM. You are out of your damn mind. The guy is still in a faction, has not had a singles title run in the midcard, has not done anything from himself yet. He does not deserve to Main Event a WM. Push him, give him a feud, do something with him but he's no ready for a title shot, neither does anyone really wanna pay for that JUST yet.

I'm split on this, lets be honest here guys..

Punk is right in the sense that it is bullshit that Batista won the Rumble and is in the WM Main Event.

Punk is wrong in the sense that leaving isn't going to fix anything, he just looks like an ass face now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I really hope Guardians of the Galaxy bombs HARD, Batista would be stuck with nothing since he already ruined his wrestling legacy. :lmao


Strange thing to wish on someone. These crowd reactions towards him aren't going to last anyways. He'll be fine, He's there for two years. I obviously don't agree with him in the main event of WM this year but he could be used well and have some good feuds.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Strange thing to wish on someone. These crowd reactions towards him aren't going to last anyways. He'll be fine, He's there for two years. I obviously don't agree with him in the main event of WM this year but he could be used well and have some good feuds.


He doesn't deserve to be a successful movie star because he's a terrible talker & a terrible human being.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Lol @ guy saying Reigns should ME WM. You are out of your damn mind. The guy is still in a faction, has not had a singles title run in the midcard, has not done anything from himself yet. He does not deserve to Main Event a WM. Push him, give him a feud, do something with him but he's no ready for a title shot, neither does anyone really wanna pay for that JUST yet.
> 
> I'm split on this, lets be honest here guys..
> 
> ...


I think the point is that Punk is tired and he feels frustrated to the point he thinks he can't change anything. Would you blame him? Go back to the pipe bomb from 2011. Almost 3 years later and the company is still facing the exact same problems. Absolutely nothing has changed. I think Punk has a vision of what "good" wrestling is and it's not what the WWE has been doing for a long time. He thought he could actually change something, but nothing will ever change with this company unless the financial situation gets dire.

Then again I don't know Punk and what I just wrote can be (and probably is) complete BS. :curry2


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> I think the point is that Punk is tired and he feels frustrated to the point he thinks he can't change anything. Would you blame him? Go back to the pipe bomb from 2011. Almost 3 years later and the company is still facing the exact same problems. Absolutely nothing has changed. *I think Punk has a vision of what "good" wrestling is and it's not what the WWE has been doing for a long time. He thought he could actually change something, but nothing will ever change with this company unless the financial situation gets dire.
> *
> Then again I don't know Punk and what I just wrote can be (and probably is) complete BS. :curry2


Punk couldn't change anything unless he did it from the inside (worked in Management) or started a new Golden Era with that Pipebomb promo. As popular as Stone Cold was, WWE's top brass obviously decided to jump on that popularity. As a wrelster, Punk can't change anything himself.


That said, Punk never cared about change. He's always been a self-serving dickhead always out for himself. He got what he wanted (featured heavy for over a year) and bailed when he began to lose momentium.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Some of the people in this thread :lel


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Punk couldn't change anything unless he did it from the inside (worked in Management) or started a new Golden Era with that Pipebomb promo. As popular as Stone Cold was, WWE's top brass obviously decided to jump on that popularity. As a wrelster, Punk can't change anything himself.
> 
> 
> That said, Punk never cared about change. He's always been a self-serving dickhead always out for himself. He got what he wanted (featured heavy for over a year) and bailed when he began to lose momentium.


This entire thread is treating punk like some kind of messiah of change. Prepare to get raped :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

cl_theo said:


> This entire thread is treating punk like some kind of messiah of change. Prepare to get raped :lmao


 "Prepare to get raped" :/


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Austins take on the situation.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

If this is a work. You gotta hand it to WWE. It´s a pretty great work.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sad to see Punk go but it's hard to argue with him that creatively WWE is awful. They've been that way for years. Every time they do so,etching awesome... They mess it up. The decisions they make sometimes rofl hilarious in that train wreck way. 

This is what happens when you don't have leverage over someone (I read Punk saved his money well)... He doesn't have to put up with your bullshit anymore.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> If this is a work. You gotta hand it to WWE. It´s a pretty great work.


Is that what you're going to do if they try and spin it like it was all planned if they reach an agreement with Punk? unk2


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

This would be such a great time to turn Batista heel. It won't happen, but I would love it if Batista challenged CM Punk to a match at Elimination Chamber and puts his WrestleMania title shot on the line. Basically just taunts Punk and dares him to come back. You gotta take advantage of this situation. From WWE's perspective, it would make Punk look weak if he didn't answer a challenge like that. This would be a GREAT way to spin this around into a storyline.

Hopefully Punk stops behaving like a complete bitch and does the job he is contractually obligated to do.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

metr0man said:


> I'm sad to see Punk go but it's hard to argue with him that creatively WWE is awful. They've been that way for years. Every time they do so,etching awesome... They mess it up. The decisions they make sometimes rofl hilarious in that train wreck way.
> 
> This is what happens when you don't have leverage over someone (I read Punk saved his money well)... He doesn't have to put up with your bullshit anymore.












:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Is that what you're going to do if they try and spin it like it was all planned if they reach an agreement with Punk? unk2


No. I just said if it´s all a work it´s a great work. Everybody believed it if it comes out being a work.

I haven´t decided yet what to believe. There´s some points that suggests it´s a work, and there´s points thats suggests it´s real.

The work points:

- It happened before the first "official" Road to Wrestlemania Raw. It´s a bit convenient that it happened at this very moment.
- this unfollowing him on twitter, confiscating of Signs etc. It just feels like they try to hard to erase Punk.

The real points

- You clearly notice that he´s been totally off the last year. Sloppy, not as much heart into it, tired look etc.
- The latest interview with him you can clearly hear that he lost his smile.



He might have planned to leave, but he got what he want, and they decided to make it a storyline.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF he comes back the WWE will just play it for as a storyline work. Even if its a work, we will never know if it was fake or real if Punk comes back.

If its really legit and he doesn't come back, it really does make the WWE look bad right before the network is released that they can't keep their talent happy and they are out of touch with what their fans want, and one of their biggest PPVs of the year was shitted on by the fans.

If this is really true. and WM does go down with Batista vs Orton and the crowd does shit on that too, the WWE is in real trouble.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF he comes back the WWE will just play it for as a storyline work. Even if its a work, we will never know if it was fake or real if Punk comes back.
> 
> If its really legit and he doesn't come back, it really does make the WWE look bad right before the network is released that they can't keep their talent happy and they are out of touch with what their fans want, and one of their biggest PPVs of the year was shitted on by the fans.
> 
> If this is really true. and WM does go down with Batista vs Orton and the crowd does shit on that too, the WWE is in real trouble.


#DealWithIt


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

I think Punk markdom is an offshoot of Scientology 
you guys are hilarious with your long rants. "Punk is 100% right! Waaahhh the Rock!" you forgot to call him Dwayne :

I'm sure you already wallpapered your facebooks w/ this. Now go tout about it :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Any new updates guys? Too many pages to check.


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

Work.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Stone Cold talked about it on Arsenio last night:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the WWE is in real trouble.


They survived 1 in-ring death, a murderer, major steroid scandal, Austin, Hogan, Warrior, WCW, Bret and so much more ... It's just going to be a very temporary setback. 

The network offers far too much value for it to be that greatly impacted by Punk leaving. Plus they've already put the carrot in front of the donkeys and will continue to do so till WM .. and then book the result however they want. 

It doesn't matter to Vince at all, because no matter what he does to people they will still pour money into the promotion, they will still watch and give him ratings, and they will still buy the merchandise. I'm willing to bet any money that Punk merch is flying off the shelf right now. 

Will there be a drop on Raw ratings? Nope. People will tune in to see how the WWE will deal with the Punk situation and how the fans reaction. 

Will there be a huge drop in WMXXX and EC buyrate? Nope. Punk was never going to be in a position strong enough to impact those in any case. 

No matter how you look at it, the WWE shit as it is with all the politics, shitty creative and whatnot will most likely sustain their business in spite of whatever they do to Punk and Bryan. Too many people now watching for too many different reasons.

Punk accomplished nothing by leaving the WWE right now. There's really nothing there that Vince and co haven't dealt with before. They'll come out on top and guess what's left. No punk for people who used to tune in for him. Ultimately, fans lose and no one else.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone who thinks this is some elaborate storyline is absolutely wrong. The only thing that made me question it AT ALL is the fact that he'd be missing out on a pretty lucrative Wrestlemania payday. Then I remembered who this is. Punk is definitely stubborn enough to cost himself a large paycheck if it means he can prove a point. The funny thing about all of this is Vince is probably wide awake at the moment trying to figure out how to get him back. He sees dollar signs, and I'm sure he will do whatever it takes to get him back sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So WWE have effectively forced out their 2nd most popular wrestler (in terms of crowd pops), they tried to bury their most popular guy, and they've buried their 3rd most popular guy (Ziggler). 

Again, this just says "You'll cheer for who we tell you to dammit" :vince4


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What seems interesting is that Austin thinks Punk will return sooner rather than later. Although money may or may not be a factor, I have to agree with him.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> What seems interesting is that Austin thinks Punk will return sooner rather than later. Although money may or may not be a factor, I have to agree with him.


I give it less than a year.

Watch him be a surprise entrant in next years rumble.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I expect him to be a surprise entrant too, then he will get his WM Me


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I give it two years. He'll have time to recharge, explore some hobbies, maybe even do a short return run in ROH for shits and giggles, but I honestly think he loves wrestling too much to stay gone. The WWE is the biggest spotlight he can grab, unless he feels he could go to TNA and become their Cena, and I don't think he wants to go near that place. That would be SUPER interesting though....but yeah, he'll be back... 

...unless the dude is really trying to retire at 35.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So WWE have effectively forced out their 2nd most popular wrestler (in terms of crowd pops), they tried to bury their most popular guy, and they've buried their 3rd most popular guy (Ziggler).
> 
> Again, this just says "You'll cheer for who we tell you to dammit" :vince4


I agree, but we dont know this whole story yet. We'll see what happens


----------



## Smackdown Lights (Jun 9, 2013)

Awww man I feel bad for Punk,he could've been the next a megastar like Rock/Austin/Hogan if his gimmick was properly handed,his gimmick had that much power but WWE as usual screwed things up.
He's time is up now and I won't be surprised if quits forever.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So WWE have effectively forced out their 2nd most popular wrestler (in terms of crowd pops), they tried to bury their most popular guy, and they've buried their 3rd most popular guy (Ziggler).
> 
> Again, this just says "You'll cheer for who we tell you to dammit" :vince4


Dolph Ziggler is the 3rd most popular guy in the WWE? :ti


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Can't check through all these pages, but if it hasn't been posted yet, here's what Stone Cold had to say regarding the situation. *


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Corre said:


> Dolph Ziggler is the 3rd most popular guy in the WWE? :ti


Listen to the crowd pops. Ziggler is still over as f*ck.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..According to "some" people Punk will release an official statement on cmpunk.com by tomorrow.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Anyone who thinks this is some *elaborate storyline* is absolutely wrong. The only thing that made me question it AT ALL is the fact that he'd be missing out on a pretty lucrative Wrestlemania payday. Then I remembered who this is. Punk is definitely stubborn enough to cost himself a large paycheck if it means he can prove a point. The funny thing about all of this is Vince is probably wide awake at the moment trying to figure out how to get him back. He sees dollar signs, and I'm sure he will do whatever it takes to get him back sooner rather than later.


And this it's were all the work stuff theory dies, current WWE can't book elaborate angles.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol What the fuck?CM Punk compare Hogan/Rock/Austin

What a Joke!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..According to "some" people Punk will release an official statement on cmpunk.com by tomorrow.


That is interesting...


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> I give it less than a year.
> 
> Watch him be a surprise entrant in next years rumble.


I just see Vince convincing him to work WM30, and then giving him as much time off as he wants. He should have been given a long break this year but they rushed him back for Payback (Chicago PPV), and so Lesnar would have a legitimate guy to face at Summerslam. Punk is just too big of a draw right now. The amount of views on the "CM Punk" quits articles were insane. 500k in Bleacher Report. 400k on Wrestling Inc. Tons of views on Fox 1 and Yahoo. That alone should have Vince concerned. I think he may finally have to come to grips with the fact that the Cena gravy train is running out.


----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)

It's a work


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

The guy is a complete low life. 

He got massive amounts of promo freedom to help elevate his character, a 400+ day title reign, a feud with The Rock, faced Undertaker at Wrestlemania, a feud with Brock Lesnar and was scheduled to part of the climax of the Authority angle. 

Whine. Bitch. Whine. Bitch and so on. 

He was lucky to be kept on the roster 2008-2011.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *Can't check through all these pages, but if it hasn't been posted yet, here's what Stone Cold had to say regarding the situation. *


Austin always right, he looks good too


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

The Corre said:


> Dolph Ziggler is the 3rd most popular guy in the WWE? :ti


Um...yes, he is. When he won the title in April, he got one of the five biggest pops in WWE history, and even after spending most of the year getting treated like a loser and jobbing to Fandango, he got a big reaction at the Rumble. Gotta try to stay objective.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Um...yes, he is. When he won the title in April,* he got one of the five biggest pops in WWE history,* and even after spending most of the year getting treated like a loser and jobbing to Fandango, he got a big reaction at the Rumble. Gotta try to stay objective.


As much as i enjoy Ziggler don't be silly It was a massive pop but not top 5 in wwe history.
and i agree he is 1 of the top faces.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ziggler and top five don't go in the same paragraph. Unless, you are talking about biggest crybaby or most over rated


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Um...yes, he is. When he won the title in April, he got one of the five biggest pops in WWE history, and even after spending most of the year getting treated like a loser and jobbing to Fandango, he got a big reaction at the Rumble. Gotta try to stay objective.


LMFAO so truly delusional how some of you Ziggler marks can be.

Actually I think the fact that anybody would mark for Ziggler at all qualifies them for being delusional.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> No, they say he's unprofessional because he didn't go out in a respectful way. You don't just quit and run out the door. You tell them you're leaving* and you put someone over.*


you see for this to work you have to be seen as a top star and not treated like second fiddle

cm punk lost to the rock twice,the undertaker and brock lesnar in 2013

since September cm punk has been getting his ass beat by the shield or the wyatts

and cm punk lost to roman reigns at oldschool raw anyways

so who did you want him to put over kane and triple h lol


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> LMFAO so truly delusional how some of you Ziggler marks can be.
> 
> Actually *I think the fact that anybody would mark for Ziggler at all qualifies them for being delusional.*


Then you don't know what the word 'delusional' even means. Marking for a wrestler, by definition, cannot qualify someone as delusional. Stick to the words you know, friend.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Um...yes, he is. When he won the title in April, he got one of the five biggest pops in WWE history, and even after spending most of the year getting treated like a loser and jobbing to Fandango, he got a big reaction at the Rumble. Gotta try to stay objective.


lol typical Ziggler mark who thinks Ziggler should be pushed to the moon just because he gets a big pop once in a while.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I > U said:


> lol typical Ziggler mark who thinks Ziggler should be pushed to the moon just because he gets a big pop once in a while.


He might be better off now if your boy Swagger didnt injure him. Also his booking was atrocious after he won the title. Keeping him as a heel was an awful decision.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Any new updates guys? Too many pages to check.


Work - http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ly-wants-cm-punk-back-in-wwe-but-triple-h-may

Vince's saviour angle that austin was getting...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i still think this is real...


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

funny all you are talking about punk being mad at part timers....maybe not. but he could be one at wrestle mania 35. haha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


> As much as i enjoy Ziggler don't be silly It was a massive pop but not top 5 in wwe history.
> and i agree he is 1 of the top faces.


I'm not going to make a list or anything but I really don't know how you can possibly have a bigger pop then he got that night.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk has always said that when he quits it will be for good. It will be interesting to see if he is a man of his word.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

p862011 said:


> you see for this to work you have to be seen as a top star and not treated like second fiddle


fpalm Second fiddle to Cena only...which every one will have to play second fiddle to. Punk has been the MOST pushed guy in WWE besides Cena in years. What is it with Punk fans and reality? You're like the tea baggers of pro wrestling.



p862011 said:


> cm punk lost to the rock twice,the undertaker and brock lesnar in 2013


3 guys 90% of the roster won't even get to step inside the ring with let alone feud with. So he lost. Big deal. Each win was competitive and boosted him considerably. Casual fans didn't even take Punk seriously as a draw (434 days wasted) until he feuded with Rock. EVERY single mid card guy in that company would saw their dicks off with a rusty hacksaw to trade places with Punk and you know they would. So how the hell is Punk treated so badly when in truth he's most likely one of the most envied people in the locker room behind Cena and now Bryan.



p862011 said:


> since September cm punk has been getting his ass beat by the shield or the wyatts


*Lies.* Punk's been clowning the Shield in 3 on 1 matches. Beating 3 people at the same time. When SeenIt does that it's a national tragedy. When Punk does it, it's perfectly fine. Pathetic.



p862011 said:


> and cm punk lost to roman reigns at oldschool raw anyways


Wow. His first clean one on one loss in a year. The poor baby. How will he ever get past this injustice. Jesus.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> Wow. His first clean one on one loss in a year. The poor baby. How will he ever get past this injustice. Jesus.


He was distracted by Ambrose so it wasn't a clean loss.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

The whole roster should walk on Batista winning the rumble. Its 2014 Push some new talent. If wwe Actually invested in New stars Bryan vs punk would be the main event the same way Austin-rock was in 99 when they were both hot.

Where is Jim cornette when he is needed.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I > U said:


> He was distracted by Ambrose so it wasn't a clean loss.


Good point. I dunno why I put clean there. That makes the whining even worse.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

theboxingfan said:


> If wwe Actually invested in New stars Bryan vs punk would be the main event the same way Austin-rock was in 99 when they were both hot.


No, because the ratings and buyrates would plummet.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

theboxingfan said:


> The whole roster should walk on Batista winning the rumble. Its 2014 Push some new talent. If wwe Actually invested in New stars *Bryan vs punk would be the main event the same way Austin-rock was in 99 when they were both hot.*
> 
> Where is Jim cornette when he is needed.


Even as a fan of both those guys they should never be mentioned in the same breath as Austin & Rock, they are 2 of the 3 biggest stars the industry has ever seen and whilst Punk and Bryan are atleast on par with them in the ring (and could argue they are better in ring than Rock/Austin) they have nowhere near the star power Rock/Austin had.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Old_Skool said:


> Even as a fan of both those guys they should never be mentioned in the same breath as Austin & Rock, they are 2 of the 3 biggest stars the industry has ever seen and whilst Punk and Bryan are atleast on par with them in the ring (and could argue they are better in ring than Rock/Austin) they have nowhere near the star power Rock/Austin had.


Agreed. The closest thing it would come to would be Benoit vs Eddie, even then I would say that was stretch.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

How sick would it be if Vince comes back,as a face,is unimpressed with The Authority's antics and announces he has rehired Punk and added him in the Orton/Batista match as retribution for him being unfairly eliminated at the Rumble.Punk comes back and wins setting up a Batista/Punk feud ( Bastita turning Heel the RAW after WM, Orton going back to face a couple of weeks after that). I know there's literally no chance of any of what I just said happening but GODDAMN I WOULD MARK.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

If Punk changes his mind or in the unlikely chance that this is all a work, it would make an awesome storyline imo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work?

Probably been posted


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> If there having a sook about chants on an NXT show good luck on March 3 in Chicago, that whole "if Punk loses, we riot" motto will come into good effect, just a little altered so I suggest they watch how they approach this. Even this Monday coming, you think the chants are gonna be around? Please.


They can cripple the Punk chants with 2 promos. Just do to Punk what they had Rock do to Austin way back when. Have Cena come out and give a speech about Punk taking his ball and going home to end Punk's support with kids and women (Men will hate this but...), then have HHH come out talking about all the guys who've worked injured and given everything for WWE fans and Punk just shat all over them and the fans by running away and screwing those in attendance as well as future ticket holders in the process. Throw in face and heel alike making smart assed jabs at Punk and it's over. Now, that message won't kill all the hardcore Punk fans off but it will shut the massive Punk chants down fast.

Punk is absolutely right about part timers...BUT he went about this the wrong way. Running away always looks bad. Plus the fact that he was ok with part timers like Rock when they were feuding last January completely undercuts his message. Best believe HHH will bring that fact up if they go the bury Punk route.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Clint Eastwood said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-source-cm-punk-wwe-pulling-a-major-work?
> 
> Probably been posted





> "CM Punk is probably the smartest guy and shrewdest marketing mind the WWE has ever employed," the source continues, adding that it's Brooks and not Triple H who should be running the show backstage.
> 
> "Will we see him back?" the source continues, "Absolutely. But don't try to figure out when. It may be a while. But he will main event WrestleMania again."


AJ Lee's gonna get fired, if she keeps this up.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Unfortunately when Im not logged in I can still see vintage Happenstan comments and multi quotes and his obsession with Punks win record. Let it go, take a deep breath and move on.

Punks win record is a poor and tired reason to keep drivelling on with the same tired shtick.

Take a look around and then take a look at yourself and your over zealous devotion to trying to educate the majority to your way of thinking.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> Unfortunately when Im not logged in I can still see vintage Happenstan comments and multi quotes and his obsession with Punks win record. Let it go, take a deep breath and move on.
> 
> Punks win record is a poor and tired reason to keep drivelling on with the same tired shtick.
> 
> Take a look around and then take a look at yourself and your over zealous devotion to trying to educate the majority to your way of thinking.


Yes, genius. When someone says Punk was treated like a second class citizen I'm going to use his record to disprove that lie. I'll change my argument when someone can actually debunk it. You can't though so I'll continue using cold hard facts to combat your tea party, anti-reality non-sense. You're more than welcome to continue whining about the long hard anal rape reality has given you on this matter however.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

By the way the AJ Lee thing is fake.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Fans_Hijacking_NXT_Tapings_WWE_Classics.html



> - It's worth noting that Triple H did not make an appearance in front of the rowdy crowd at last night's WWE NXT TV tapings at Full Sail University. Regarding the CM Punk chants that we reported on last night, one fan wrote to us and described it as one of the most disrespectful things they have ever seen from a wrestling crowd. Fans were chanting for Punk during other wrestler entrances and during their matches. Another fan said it had to be a nerve-wracking night for WWE officials because of the Punk fans.
> 
> - Regarding Punk's status with WWE, several sources reiterate that this is not part of some big storyline. It's always possible that Punk and WWE officials will come to terms and the whole thing could played off as an angle but as of right now, that is not the case at all.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol @ that examiner report. So punk walked on Monday legitimately but didn't actually quit. Dirtsheets went wild with it and now WWE are trying to use it their advantage. Hopefully at the least a good storyline comes out of it.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

I > U said:


> No, because the ratings and buyrates would plummet.


Seriously? You think Batista vs Orton will get more ratings and buyrates that the two guys who are getting the most insane mainstream attention by the media in YEARS?


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

meh....really don't care about punk one of the most overrated superstars in wwe history


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Fans_Hijacking_NXT_Tapings_WWE_Classics.html
> 
> 
> > - It's worth noting that Triple H did not make an appearance in front of the rowdy crowd at last night's WWE NXT TV tapings at Full Sail University. Regarding the CM Punk chants that we reported on last night, one fan wrote to us and described it as one of the most disrespectful things they have ever seen from a wrestling crowd. Fans were chanting for Punk during other wrestler entrances and during their matches. Another fan said it had to be a nerve-wracking night for WWE officials because of the Punk fans.
> ...


Poor NXT :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

It's gonna be interesting to see what the final straw was for Punk. If it was part timers coming in then why was he ok with the Rock and Brock when they were feuding? And why did it take until Monday for the shit to hit the fan. We saw the writing on the wall (even though we hoped like hell things would change) about Batista winning RR a month ago. Punk didn't know this was a probability? What, the guys in the back didn't talk about this regularly? I find that very hard to believe. I don't think we really know what the final straw was yet.




JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Fans_Hijacking_NXT_Tapings_WWE_Classics.html





CJohn3:16 said:


> Poor NXT :lmao


Monday we'll know if there is any chance of Punk coming back soon. They won't let those chants have a chance to build. They will either announce Punk's coming back in the future after time off (or whatever storyline they choose to follow with) or they will straight up bury the guy depending upon how negotiations have gone throughout the week.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Then you don't know what the word 'delusional' even means. Marking for a wrestler, by definition, cannot qualify someone as delusional. Stick to the words you know, friend.


It actually does. To mark for a wrestler implies you think they are any good. In this case, Ziggler is worthless, ergo you are delusional.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

NXT guys should know it's not something personal against them. It's the same that happened to Rey. Performers that have done nothing wrong getting the boos directed to people backstage. I feel sorry for them, but this is the result of years of lazy booking and cringe worthy segments. Punk and Bryan situtation were the last straw to fans.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Old_Skool said:


> Even as a fan of both those guys they should never be mentioned in the same breath as Austin & Rock, they are 2 of the 3 biggest stars the industry has ever seen and whilst Punk and Bryan are atleast on par with them in the ring (and could argue they are better in ring than Rock/Austin) they have nowhere near the star power Rock/Austin had.


Thing is Austin/rock were never on the same level when Austin left at the end of 99 rating fell. rock is Batista to Stone colds john Cena . Punk could never be on that Austin level due to his character and personality whilist Bryan is as lovable and entertaining as a baby face can be and if wwe does use the ball right he will be up there with Cena and Austin.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> meh....really don't care about punk one of the most overrated superstars in wwe history


You dont care about Punk, but you still able to come to this thread to write. And he is not most overrated superstars ever. What does Punk need to do to prove that he deserves to be Maint event in Wrestlemania. Ring skills. Check. Charisma and mic skills. Check. He is total package. Its shame if hes WWE career end like this, and he is unable to carry his dream.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> Its shame if hes WWE career end lik... WWE isn't the one who needs convincing here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol at NXT getting shit on. Sucks for the talent but I'm sure on the inside they're liking this too. They get it..

Punk is the man


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> They can cripple the Punk chants with 2 promos. Just do to Punk what they had Rock do to Austin way back when. Have Cena come out and give a speech about Punk taking his ball and going home to end Punk's support with kids and women (Men will hate this but...), then have HHH come out talking about all the guys who've worked injured and given everything for WWE fans and Punk just shat all over them and the fans by running away and screwing those in attendance as well as future ticket holders in the process. Throw in face and heel alike making smart assed jabs at Punk and it's over. Now, that message won't kill all the hardcore Punk fans off but it will shut the massive Punk chants down fast.
> 
> Punk is absolutely right about part timers...BUT he went about this the wrong way. Running away always looks bad. Plus the fact that he was ok with part timers like Rock when they were feuding last January completely undercuts his message. Best believe HHH will bring that fact up if they go the bury Punk route.


This week yea, I hope they have a plan for Chicago because no matter what they do Punk will not be turned against, I think I am more excited about that then anything else right now. 

What else could he have done, the simple bring it up to the WWE high powers, it would've gone no where, the more I look at it, he wanted to be noticed and wanted the WWE to notice he isn't joking so his left. It is wrong in a way but as a big fan of his I am happy with what his done, if your not happy at work, fuck off then, no point getting injured, sick, stressed and losing your love for it over all these problems.

Of course it is when his working Rock, because he earnt it, just like all others earnt to work HHH, Taker, Lesnar etc. Read my post a few pages back, how would you feel if some undeserving idiot came and took your job, or kicked you down the pecking order at work after 10 years of long service and hard work. I would lose my cool, rightfully and if things didn't change (like they haven't in this situation) I'd be out the door too.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Yes, genius. When someone says Punk was treated like a second class citizen I'm going to use his record to disprove that lie. I'll change my argument when someone can actually debunk it. You can't though so I'll continue using cold hard facts to combat your tea party, anti-reality non-sense. You're more than welcome to continue whining about the long hard anal rape reality has given you on this matter however.




I'll debunk although I am sure you will debunk my debunk and thus create and endless vortex of debunking. But here goes in Keenan and Kel style.










Please don't multi quote every post and just read it as entirety. I am sure each point could be discussed but when you group them all together it makes a larger point.

- CM Punks wins have constantly come against people much lower down the card than he is.
- When he does face bigger names he looses John Cena(winner faces The Rock),HHH, The Rock, The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar. Fair enough just being able to be in these matches is a great achievement but when you retire you don't want to look back and be the guy that always lost in the big matches.
- He had the longest title reign in a year so inevitably he was going to have a long winning streak. Not to mention his gimmick was all about winning by any means. Yet his title reign consisted of largely not being in the main event even to the like of John Lauranitis and against mid carders.
- His impressive win record was to A. protect one of the biggest stars in the company B. it is a trade off for always being treat as second fiddle.
- Arguably his only major wins in the last three year are against Chris Jericho and John Cena. The John Cena win came out of the brute essentialness and it wasn't even clean. The Chris Jericho victory also diminished when Jericho goes on to lose to Fandango.

- Why when you have built up an impressive win record would you then throw it away on a nothing match on RAW to appease people like yourself when surely the more logical thing to do would be turn it and use it on a higher stage.
- Since summer of Punk he has arguably only had one big victory against John Cena.
- People want him to put other people over regardless of the fact he has yet to achieve any major wins himself.
- WWE flip flopped with Punk. One minute they decide they are going to go with him and the next minute they decide they aren't. Punk is arguably the hardest worker in the WWE and draws the company a shit ton of money being the highest merch seller in WWE 5th highest merch year of all time. Even so they continue to book him as second fiddle and continually undermine him by having him face lesser opponents and not being on the top of the card and then when he does face big name opponents he loses.


- CM Punk has taken the Bret Hart work horse route and on the whole put on the longest matches in the company week in and week out. Works double schedule when Randy Orton fails the wellness policy. Works a schedule that only Cena can compare. Loses all his big matches against big names. Won many of his matches only through dirty techniques. Is the WWE Champion but infrequently main events and even played second fiddle to even John Lauranitis. Since Summerslam has been dropped to mid card irrelevance.

All of this despite bringing so many eyes to the product and keeping a large group of people still watching the product and bringing in millions of dollars.

And he is repaid with being treat like shit.

What is more insulting is Batista has being bad mouthing the company ever since he left and buried the current talent and the product right up until his return and for that he is rewarded with a Royal Rumble win, a Wrestlemania Main Event and a massive pay check.

Randy Orton fails the wellness product twice and how is he rewarded by main eventing all his feuds and becoming the unified champion and the clear backing of those at the top.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

doinktheclowns - You sir have been repped. excellent post.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> You dont care about Punk, but you still able to come to this thread to write. And he is not most overrated superstars ever. What does Punk need to do to prove that he deserves to be Maint event in Wrestlemania. Ring skills. Check. Charisma and mic skills. Check. He is total package. Its shame if hes WWE career end like this, and he is unable to carry his dream.


His in ring work and mic skill are extremely overrated though. It would be extremely fitting for this to be the way his WWE career ended, him being a whiny little girl and quitting, seems pretty apropos tbh.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they can cripple the punk chants with 2 promos?

sorry man but the punk chants at NXT are about the fans being pissed off at WWE and punk's leaving is just the latest in a long list of things they're pissed about. the punk chants aren't really about punk. they're just another vehicle for fans to express their disapproval of the product. 2 promos aren't going to stop them.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> *His in ring work and mic skill are extremely overrated though.* It would be extremely fitting for this to be the way his WWE career ended, him being a whiny little girl and quitting, seems pretty apropos tbh.


Overrated compared to who?


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

doinktheclowns, can I kiss you? Hands down one of the best posts I've ever read in this forum


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Meh, glad to see the back of this 90-pound part time garbage collecting malnourished punk.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Ziggler should take his place as one of the company's top faces. One big PPV win and he'll be over as hell.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a shame I cant green rep doinktheclowns again.

It's hypocrital when you guys say that Punk should lose to every part timer because they are in a superior league, and then go on and say he should also put over people in the midcard who are beneath him. So he loses every match right? That's haters dream, it seems...

The only top guy who has put Punk over is Cena. He lost to every other guy above him. Considering that, putting over Reigns as he did in Raw is more than enough, I believe.

Wrestling is about helping people beneath you to get to the top, so when you retire your postion is safe. If Punk never wrestles again, he hasnt put many people over, but who has put him over? Not many either.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Silencer said:


> Ziggler should take his place as one of the company's top faces. One big PPV win and he'll be over as hell.


Yeah, Ziggy is so underrated


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Soulrollins said:


> Overrated compared to who?


To anybody who isn't a virgin.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Meh, glad to see the back of this 90-pound part time garbage collecting malnourished punk.












Don't be naughty.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> To anybody who isn't a virgin.


I couldn't resist as you set it up so well. This isn't aimed at you .










Oh and don't be naughty.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for writing down all my thoughts about this CM Punk matter, doinktheclowns.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I couldn't resist as you set it up so well. This isn't aimed at you .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted the same thing twice and it was stupid both times.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> Overrated compared to who?


Compared to the praise he receives.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> I'll debunk although I am sure you will debunk my debunk and thus create and endless vortex of debunking. But here goes in Keenan and Kel style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good post even though I do disagree with some of it. Punk didn't get any wins over any of the big names he faced, that is correct, and I do think between HHH, Taker (yes him), and Lesnar, he should've won at least one of those matches. That being said, pretty much the last year he has either been feuding with the cutting edge up and comer guys or facing legends from the past, he's had a ton of chances for interesting feuds. The Shield, some will say they aren't top stars, but let's get real here, these guys have gone over every possible team in a 3v3 match up and have WAY more wins then losses, and Punk beat them in a 3v1 handicap match. He's squared off against the NAO too, the Wyatts, Bray of course is going to be in a big match at Mania, Ryback with Paul Heyman.... the only part of the year that he has an excuse for not being motivated in was his feud with Curtis Axel... even then though the real feud was still with Paul Heyman. Just about any star that is notable besides Cena and Orton, had a feud with Punk this year.

That being said, I really don't think people want to see CM Punk vs Cena for a long long time, and while they can do something with Orton, I got a feeling they are holding off on that one for down the road. You don't want him to face *everyone* on the roster, some feuds have to be fresh. 

Now you bring up Orton, I'm not even crazy about the guy but he's been booked way worse and his character really has not had any direction in the past 3 years until now. He really hasn't been booked to look like a legit threat, looks like a henchman for HHH despite being the champ, gets pedigreed and does nothing in retaliation, and has lost to B team main eventers like Del Rio, Kane, and Ziggler (who may be C level). 

I think Punk is too worried about Wrestlemania, he seems to think that if he doesn't main event there, none of his other achievements really mean anything. The guy has had an amazing year, and prior to this, he held the WWE title for 434 days... his run wasn't perfect, but then again almost nobody gets a perfect run.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> You posted the same thing twice and it was stupid both times.


If you look they are both different things. Surely you can see that :cool2

One indicates he is trying to bait people hence the fishing reference.

And he compares CM Punk to a vagina, so the second one reference said stairway to heaven.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> I'll debunk although I am sure you will debunk my debunk and thus create and endless vortex of debunking. But here goes in Keenan and Kel style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, first don't even bring up Orton or Batista. I have no clue how they get to do half the crap they do.

As for Punk...That wasn't really a rebuttal. It was excuse city. You more or less agree with me on his record then excuse why it shouldn't count. WTF? I'll make this simple.

(A) He Beat everyone of value on the roster during the time he was elevated. Even after that the guy has only lost like 9 times 1-on-1 in the last 3 years. WWE's greatest loves Dorito and Orton don't even have that kind of protection.
(B) Whether he was built up to be Rock's sacrifice or not he still has that build and is higher than everyone else on the roster. I'll say it again. Everyone on the roster not named Cena or Orton would cut their twig and giggle berries off with a rusty blade to trade places with him. I don't think even the most hardcore Punk fan would disagree with that. So having said that just how held down could he possibly have been.
(C) Bryan has surpassed Punk with a single victory over Cena and a win over Orton that was erased more or less.
(D) Punk has spent the LSAT month beating all 3 members of Shield simultaneously. You don't call that a big victory? Come on now.
(E) They've flipped flopped on Bryan 10 times worse and he isn't crying or quitting. If anyone in that company deserves to bitch about treatment over Punk it's Bryan....and Sandow too for that matter.
(F) Bryan worked double duty for a year during Hell No. He still does double duty BTW like this week. So what?
(G) Punk hasn't achieved any major wins yet? Seriously? Because even his fans say other than RR and main eventing Mania he doesn't have much left to accomplish.
(H) The only big names he doesn't have wins over are Taker, Rock, HHH, and Brock and he was about to rectify the HHH loss before he ran away. The other 3 names won't even step into the ring with 90% of the roster....EVER. Even Vince sold for him and Vince doesn't get touched by anybody but the top of the top.
(I) For the last time, card placement means jack shit. I don't care if John Laurenitis closed every show over Punk, Punk was still put over in every talk up, commentator spot, and flashback per show. If Hornswaggle had closed every show over Punk would you be saying he held Punk down too? Give me a break.
(J) Punk's major victories over the last 3 years. Vince McMahon, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Bryan, Kane, Cena, Misterio (back when he still had stroke), Del Rio, all 3 members of Shield, Wyatt Family, Big Show, Jericho. That's every major name on the roster besides Brock, Rock, and Taker. Who's left?

I'm done with this. I'd have an easier time resurrecting Chris Benoit's WWE career than convince a Punk fan that Punk was treated better than most WWE superstars have been in years.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL sure HHH is mad for this chants


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> To anybody who isn't a virgin.


So i suppose that this doesn't include you. unk:



KingJohn said:


> Compared to the praise he receives.


But compared to who? With god?
Well, if this is the case you are right, he is overrated.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Exactly. Their anger should be directed at Punk for ripping the fans off when they had paid to see him, not management or the company.
> 
> *But then again, it's vintage Punk marks. The guy could enter a mall with a gun and kill some bystander and they would find a way to blame it on the bystander because he stared at him one second too long.*


Says the guy who still openly marks over a guy who killed his entire family

GTFO


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Redzero said:


> LOL sure HHH is mad for this chants


I don't even understand how he would even get mad at that, the best talker on the mic in a long time and the same guy who had by far 3 of the best PPV matches of 2013, the best RAW match with John Cena and the 2nd highest selling merch guy has just gone and he expects people to just forget!?

This isn't John Morrison or Luke Gallows leaving HHH, it's a bonafide megastar.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Compared to the praise he receives.


 Summer of Punk revolutionize PG-era. Without him WWE would suck even more. Praise him for that


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

doinktheclowns said:


> I'll debunk although I am sure you will debunk my debunk and thus create and endless vortex of debunking. But here goes in Keenan and Kel style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This needs to be quoted on every page, as long as this thread goes on. 

:clap


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> they can cripple the punk chants with 2 promos?
> 
> sorry man...


WWE hasn't responded yet. When they do things will change...especially if Punk left for selfish reasons. And let's be honest, he did. Punk didn't do this for wrestling fans. He did it for himself. Nothing wrong with that, but own it. Human nature is very selfish. Punk and the entire locker room knew Batista was coming in and likely gonna win the RR. He suddenly is disturbed by this now? He wasn't upset about facing Rock or Brock. He didn't speak out in that Fox interview earlier last week. Hell, he was cool with Batista's return. I still think there is more to this than we know. Maybe it was losing his HHH match (that he didn't even really want in the first place) to Bryan, or maybe it was the $$$ he was gonna lose with WWE Network coming along but there is more to this story than we know. I'm sure of it. I'm also sure we will find out what it is sooner or later. HHH holds a grudge. Look at his little jab at Edge a few months ago that was how many years old. HHH will out Punk at some point and whatever this final straw was will most likely be a selfish one.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Again with the Bryan thing just look his Q&A in Wizard World.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Ok, first don't even bring up Orton or Batista. I have no clue how they get to do half the crap they do.
> 
> As for Punk...That wasn't really a rebuttal. It was excuse city. You more or less agree with me on his record then excuse why it shouldn't count. WTF? I'll make this simple.
> 
> ...


I can see what you're trying to say. But I think the key here is context and when you put everything into context a clearer picture is revealed. Like I say every point I made is up for discussion but in its entirety Punk has not being treated the way a star of his size should be treated. 

He is arguably the biggest star in WWE history to only have one big win under his belt and that is a dirty win against John Cena.

We will have to agree to disagree.

Would you agree on this though? Maybe his way of going about it is poor but what he is standing for is commendable. Basically standing up for the corruption in WWE, its failure to listen to what they fans want, it positioning of people HHH is friends with, double standards, his own treatment, the treatment of Daniel Bryan and the treatment of many other guys buried on the roster.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:HHH2 Again with the Bryan thing just look his Q&A in Wizard World.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> It actually does. To mark for a wrestler implies you think they are any good. In this case, Ziggler is worthless, ergo you are delusional.


Sorry, you are incorrect.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Delusional

To be delusional is to believe something that is not true.

To mark for someone means that you like them. It has nothing to do with quality.

For example, I know that McDonald's burgers are awful and awful for you, and yet I like them because that's my personal preference. That doesn't make me delusional...it simply means that I like McDonald's burgers.

Akeem was a ridiculous character who couldn't wrestle, and yet I marked for him like a maniac because I liked him. That doesn't make me delusional...it simply means that I liked Akeem, just like I like Dolph Ziggler.

Don't confuse *preference *and *assessment of quality.* They are not the same thing.

And...scene.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Redzero said:


> Again with the Bryan thing just look his Q&A in Wizard World.


Punk also said he was ok with Batista coming back. I think it's fair to say he was lying some where here...unless this is all about WWE Network and his pay cheque. In which case...natural human emotion....but selfish.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> Would you agree on this though? Maybe his way of going about it is poor but what he is standing for is commendable. Basically standing up for the corruption in WWE, its failure to listen to what they fans want, it positioning of people HHH is friends with, double standards, his own treatment, the treatment of Daniel Bryan and the treatment of many other guys buried on the roster.


If I truly believed that was why he was doing this I'd be his number 1 cheerleader (If he still honored his contract of course. I'm a stickler for honoring commitments). I just don't think he's doing this out of some honorable place. I think some where in there his final straw was over a selfish reason that we may or may not yet know about. His past on part timers is too back and forth to be just upset about that. He also said he was cool with Batista returning so unless he was lying I have to take his word on that. I'm wondering if this doesn't end up being over WWE Network and his pay.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

^^

All you have to do is listen to interviews he is in and listen to the way he speaks about the inadequacies of the Vince/HHH, not listening to the fans and and the mistreatment of the roster and Daniel Bryan.

He is a friend with Batista but he doesn't feel the time is right for him to return when everyone is so hot on Bryan. He doesn't think Batista should come back and waltz straight into the WM Main Event. He can still have that opinion and be friends with him.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> If I truly believed that was why he was doing this I'd be his number 1 cheerleader (If he still honored his contract of course. I'm a stickler for honoring commitments). I just don't think he's doing this out of some honorable place. I think some where in there his final straw was over a selfish reason that we may or may not yet know about. His past on part timers is too back and forth to be just upset about that. He also said he was cool with Batista returning so unless he was lying I have to take his word on that. I'm wondering if this doesn't end up being over WWE Network and his pay.


If anything, I think the network probably either 1. doesn't have an effect on top wrestlers pay or 2. increases it over time. 
With that said, Punk has been threatening to quit for years because he has enough to never have to work again, and I don't doubt that. He doesn't drink or do drugs and honestly, I know it sounds corny but not participating in _any_ type of explicit behavior does wonnnnddeerrs for your money. It's severely underestimated how much money one would be able to save living the lifestyle that Punk does.

In fact, everything that Punk doesn't take part in is a potential reason why MOST of the people in this world don't have as much money as they should.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> ^^
> 
> All you have to do is listen to interviews he is in and listen to the way he speaks about the inadequacies of the Vince/HHH, not listening to the fans and and the mistreatment of the roster and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> He is a friend with Batista but he doesn't feel the time is right for him to return when everyone is so hot on Bryan. He doesn't think Batista should come back and waltz straight into the WM Main Event. He can still have that opinion and be friends with him.


Sure but not going so far as to quit during the most lucrative time of year. That's a step too far for me to believe. Punk isn't a martyr. If anything he's selfish and self-entitled. As much as Miz main eventing over Punk was wrong (and a complete joke), the fact that Punk still holds on to this and throws it in Miz's face during the occasional interview proves that point. He isn't gonna do this walk out unless it personally affects him some how...like losing pay with WWE Network or not getting to main event Wrestlemania. I can't see him thinking up until Sunday night he had a chance to main event Mania so that only leaves the money IMO. We'll find out eventually. Even if Punk comes back full time HHH will find a way to throw this in Punk's face at some point.





Deptford said:


> If anything, I think the network probably either 1. doesn't have an effect on top wrestlers pay or 2. increases it over time.
> With that said, Punk has been threatening to quit for years because he has enough to never have to work again, and I don't doubt that. He doesn't drink or do drugs and honestly, I know it sounds corny but I can admit that not participating in _any_ type of explicit behavior does wonnnnddeerrs for your money. It's severely underestimated how much money one would be able to save living the lifestyle that Punk does.


Agreed. Nothing separates a man from his money faster than booze and drugs. And when you think about it...stack all that money up against those few moments of "fun"...is it really worth it?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> WWE hasn't responded yet. When they do things will change...especially if *Punk left for selfish reasons. And let's be honest, he did. Punk didn't do this for wrestling fans. He did it for himself.* Nothing wrong with that, but own it. Human nature is very selfish. Punk and the entire locker room knew Batista was coming in and likely gonna win the RR. He suddenly is disturbed by this now? He wasn't upset about facing Rock or Brock. He didn't speak out in that Fox interview earlier last week. Hell, he was cool with Batista's return. I still think there is more to this than we know. Maybe it was losing his HHH match (that he didn't even really want in the first place) to Bryan, or maybe it was the $$$ he was gonna lose with WWE Network coming along but there is more to this story than we know. I'm sure of it. I'm also sure we will find out what it is sooner or later. HHH holds a grudge. Look at his little jab at Edge a few months ago that was how many years old. HHH will out Punk at some point and whatever this final straw was will most likely be a selfish one.


True, he was feeling burnt out and generally terrible. He's also not in the best mood backstage but at least he's honest about that. As for leaving for himself and not his fans, he hasn't been the most interesting guy to watch in a couple of months. Partly because of the storylines, also his own attitude. Maybe this doesn't translate over to the casual realm, but I don't want to see Punk if he's phoning it in. So indirectly I guess you can say he did it for the fans, not in a messianic savior kind of way, but in an acknowledgement of his lackluster performances lately. His selfishness will work out better for us in the long haul if he comes back, but it is unfortunate for the people who paid to see him.

I'm just saying, if I was a fan of the guy and knew he was burnt out and unhappy, I wouldn't be that surprised or disappointed that he left, although I admit I was a little bit.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Agreed. Nothing separates a man from his money faster than booze and drugs. And when you think about it...stack all that money up against those few moments of "fun"...is it really worth it?


Yeah. In those moments it's just hard to separate short term from long term effects I guess. Idk, this alone and what is probably side effects of constant booze (divorces) is why flair is where he's at and he had one of the most decorated careers lol.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Happenstan said:


> They can cripple the Punk chants with 2 promos. Just do to Punk what they had Rock do to Austin way back when. Have Cena come out and give a speech about Punk taking his ball and going home to end Punk's support with kids and women (Men will hate this but...), then have HHH come out talking about all the guys who've worked injured and given everything for WWE fans and Punk just shat all over them and the fans by running away and screwing those in attendance as well as future ticket holders in the process. Throw in face and heel alike making smart assed jabs at Punk and it's over. Now, that message won't kill all the hardcore Punk fans off but it will shut the massive Punk chants down fast.
> 
> Punk is absolutely right about part timers...BUT he went about this the wrong way. Running away always looks bad. Plus the fact that he was ok with part timers like Rock when they were feuding last January completely undercuts his message. Best believe HHH will bring that fact up if they go the bury Punk route.


That won't work in this instance. For one thing the Rock was loved whereas HHH is hated. secondly the WWE universe knows what's been happening since the Batista signing. HHH coming out trashing Punk will just make matters worse. And if they try to use Cena to badmouth Punk that will be an even bigger mistake.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

Hey people, I wanted to share this:

It's almost a given the Raw crowd this monday will once again hijack the show, now with CM Punk chants over every segment instead of Daniel Bryan, particularly those that include any of the Authority figures. It has already happened at yesterday's tapings for the NXT show with someone in attendance calling it "one of the most disrespecful things I've ever seen in wrestling. They were chanting CM Punk during every wrestlers entrance and match". Security was ordered to remove all CM Punk signs but they were helpless against the audience's voice.

Ignoring it is not the solution and it will only make things worse, just take a look at how the whole Daniel Bryan scenario played out. WWE needs to address it in some form and this is how:

Monday Night Raw should open with Triple H cutting a shoot promo on Punk. He would open by saying that everybody must know the rumors by now and they are true - CM Punk has left WWE. He would then continue by burying Punk in the most honest and truthful possible way, (truth in the sense that it's exactly what WWE thinks of him) calling him small and all that shit people say about him. Triple H should say CM Punk was constantly complaining about not being given the top spots and this proves why he was never given that opportunity - he simply doesn't have what it takes to get there - and when he was faced with a tough challenge he simply quit because he doesn't have the strength, he isn't tough enough to play The Game and battle with The Authority, CM Punk quitting proved the Authority right. He should mention his feud with Kane and how they forced him out and destroyed him until he had no option but to quit. This would put huge heat on Triple H and the entire Authority, after all there's nothing more despicable than a criminal who doesn't regret his actions, and would negate all of CM Punk's weapons, which are his honesty and his willingness to shoot and shit on WWE management. This would put the Authority angle super over because now it has double real life implications. Not only is Daniel Bryan being denied opportunities, but the other idol of the audience has just been forced to quit because of them.

CM Punk's character is the rebel who stands for the truth, the guy who says things that shouldn't be said, that's a big part of why he got over. If it's WWE itself opening up and revealing the truth then Punk loses it's appeal. It would shut the crowd up because the truth isn't being hidden anymore and it would lay the groundwork for a possible CM Punk return if needed. On top of that, it would piss Punk so much and everybody knows he's at his best when he has that chip on his shoulder.

I don't trust WWE to do this but this is how it should be done.

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> That won't work in this instance. For one thing the Rock was loved whereas HHH is hated. secondly the WWE universe knows what's been happening since the Batista signing. HHH coming out trashing Punk will just make matters worse. And if they try to use Cena to badmouth Punk that will be an even bigger mistake.


They'd have to get Bryan to do it. IMO they should keep Bryan away from this shitstorm though and not stall his momentum but who know... if they asked him to do it he probably would. It would make sense though, I mean, him and Punk have been working around the same amount of time.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

doinktheclowns post a few pages back :clap

I think at this point WWE need to address it on RAW, I mean if I was them I'd create an angle out of it the entire night to pop a rating even if he's not back. 

They did that in 2002 with Vince waiting on Austin all night and Rock returned to end the night, they should look to something similar this week, build it around Punk walking out and rumor of him returning and you suprise the crowd at the end of the night with something big wether its Hogan/Sting/Jericho or someone to get the feel good factor going. 

I mean that's what WWE would have done a decade ago but knowing the company today they'll try and ignore 20 thousand chanting 'CM Punk' throughout the night and pretend like he never existed and hope the noise dies down.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Hey people, I wanted to share this:
> 
> It's almost a given the Raw crowd this monday will once again hijack the show, now with CM Punk chants over every segment instead of Daniel Bryan, particularly those that include any of the Authority figures. It has already happened at yesterday's tapings for the NXT show with someone in attendance calling it "one of the most disrespecful things I've ever seen in wrestling. They were chanting CM Punk during every wrestlers entrance and match". Security was ordered to remove all CM Punk signs but they were helpless against the audience's voice.
> 
> ...


I think you think too much to which I think is not good for business


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

It would generate the wrong kind of heat given the fact that even in real life HHH is probably not the good guy in this scenario and everyone knows that. If people know it's a shoot they aren't just gonna start to pretend to get worked by it for the sake of it. If this was the case, almost all Cena storylines would have been a success. 

Also there's a huge Punk thread.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

Yes that's a very good idea, HHH should bury CM Punk


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...E_The_Miz_and_Damien_Sandow_Talk_Network.html



> - Road Dogg tweeted about CM Punk leaving WWE:
> 
> "Hogan left, Rock left, Austin left, HBK left.... Theses were huge stars! Superstars come and go, the show must go on! U wait on the future"
> 
> "Don't overthink my last tweet. Human emotions are involved and they're always unpredictable. We should all be able to understand that."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To those saying they can shut the chants up with two promos, I think it'll prove to be much more difficult than that. Especially with Cena and Triple H of all people explaining what happened. Bryan would have the most success in my opinion, I guess he could say something about CM Punk giving up after being screwed by the Authority and turning his back on everything he stands for or something. But even then people are legitimately pissed off at the WWE right now. Losing CM Punk, regardless of the reason, isn't going to help things and I think people will still blame WWE management. RAW being in Chicago in a few weeks isn't helping matters either.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> That won't work in this instance. For one thing the Rock was loved whereas HHH is hated. secondly the WWE universe knows what's been happening since the Batista signing. HHH coming out trashing Punk will just make matters worse. And if they try to use Cena to badmouth Punk that will be an even bigger mistake.


I dunno about that. If they stick to the truth I think they could paint Punk in a very bad, selfish light. Like i said it won't kill all the chants but it will neuter them severely. Hell, they may just turn Batista full heel and have him take credit for Punk "Pussing out." Then send Bryan out there to confront Batista setting up Bryan/Batista at Mania 30 and transfer most (again not all) of the anger into a new direction. We'll see. Either a new storyline starts from this (culminating in Punk's return) or Punk gets buried by most of the roster come Monday night.




BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> RAW being in Chicago in a few weeks isn't helping matters either.


That will dredge everything back up and it's why they have to get this thing under control fast IMO. Monday will be very telling.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

Um... not too sure a big heel like Triple H shooting down on Punk to get heat is going to stop the chants though.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

One good thing about CM Punk leaving is that his haters will all now shrivel up and die as their lives are no longer relevant


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Um... not too sure a big heel like Triple H shooting down on Punk to get heat is going to stop the chants though.


Yup chanters gonna chant


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> "one of the most disrespecful things I've ever seen in wrestling."


:cussin: 

Christ almighty, I'd rather a angry crowd that made a crap show interesting instead of the docile/dead quiet/do as they're told zombie crowds that have made the WWE frankly un-watchable from about 2008 on-wards.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Good for him....I guess? Never thought he was THAT angry with the promotion but there really is no point in dragging himself from show to show while hating every minute of it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...E_The_Miz_and_Damien_Sandow_Talk_Network.html


Mentality like that is exactly everything that's wrong with this company. Especially since it's coming from one of HHH's real life and kayfabe lackeys. Shows exactly how they view everyone except themselves. Expendable. 

Wonder how much hate he got that he had to make a second tweet explaining himself.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but I can't wait for Raw in Chicago to watch all of the carnage. Fans have already attacked on NXT.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

Smdh, what WWE should do is just write his character off TV. Just hijacking a show and chanting CM Punk wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



QuietInRealLife said:


> :cussin:
> 
> Christ almighty, I'd rather a angry crowd that made a crap show interesting instead of the docile/dead quiet/do as they're told zombie crowds that have made the WWE frankly un-watchable from about 2008 on-wards.


I prefer the quiet crowd. I like the NXT crowd sometimes... but I don't any other show like the Royal Rumble, it was terrible. Not everyone isn't happy with what the WWE is doing, I love Batista and him winning the Royal Rumble was totally awesome and I also totally hate CM Punk and him leaving is great news for me... but doesn't mean that I would boo him if I saw him on a WWE Show. Those people are disrespectful and should leave, those people boo just because they don't get exactly what they want, it's just terrible. Imagine if we get the same crowd for Wrestlemania, it will be impossible to watch it.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I can't wait for Raw in Chicago to watch all of the carnage. Fans have already attacked on NXT.


what happened on NXT?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

just_one said:


> what happened on NXT?


WWE confiscated CM Punk signs. Asked fans to chant NXT, they hijacked the show with CM Punk chants instead.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I can't wait for Raw in Chicago to watch all of the carnage. Fans have already attacked on NXT.


It was 50 fans in a small venue man. You guys are gonna do the same thing Batista's fans did about Batista's debut. Over hype this to the point it could never live up to expectations.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> WWE confiscated CM Punk signs. Asked fans to chant NXT, they hijacked the show with CM Punk chants instead.


Well done!!! 

Monday night its gonna be very interesting to say the very least

and i dont even wanna mention when they come to Chicago:mark::mark:

time to shit on this company for all the bad booking of the last 4-5 years:cheer:cheer


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Goat Face Killer said:


> One good thing about CM Punk leaving is that his haters will all now shrivel up and die as their lives are no longer relevant


Wow. People are going to die, and their lives will no longer be relevant, because of the decisions of a pro wrestler? Get some perspective, and get a grip. Some of you people amaze me. You really do. We can only hope that, once something you like doesn't go your way, you will shrivel up in die as your life will no longer be relevant. That's what you're wishing on others, anyway, so it's only fair.



Reaper Jones said:


> WWE confiscated CM Punk signs. Asked fans to chant NXT, they hijacked the show with CM Punk chants instead.


Good. People are starting to get tired of WWE trying to control them.



Happenstan said:


> It was 50 fans in a small venue man. You guys are gonna do the same thing Batista's fans did about Batista's debut. Over hype this to the point it could never live up to expectations.


The problem with Batista's debut was not that it didn't live up to expectations. The problem was that Bryan wasn't put into the Rumble, and thus the fans were so pissed off that they were going to reject anything. Hell, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Bret Hart, Bruno Sammartino, Shawn Michaels, Bob Backlund, and Ric Flair could have entered at #31-38 and brawled in the ring, and the fans still would have been pissed off.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*


If you think that Triple H or anyone cutting a shoot promo on Punk will Help out the Situation. I'm afraid I've got some bad news. Regardless of if they take the sign aways the people will chant his name and Hijack the show. The best thing they could Possible do is have Bryan come out and talk about feeling betray how his buddy. His battle partner against the Man left him. And how he would never leave Punk. The promptly have him beat down by the shield. Cut to punk's music playing and no coming out. The everything goes black and Sting slides down from the Rafters. That's the only way for them to come out of this even a bit clean. But we all know It will just be ignored and tried to swept under the rug. Any chants from the crowd for punk will be shrugged off as "This crowd is electric tonight". Punk left and might not be back. And that's the bad news.​


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

LOL #badnewsbarrett debuting his gimmick on WF in this thread.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Deptford said:


> They'd have to get Bryan to do it. IMO they should keep Bryan away from this shitstorm though and not stall his momentum but who know... if they asked him to do it he probably would. It would make sense though, I mean, him and Punk have been working around the same amount of time.


I really hope they don't do that because kayfabe it would make zero sense. Bryan is battling the authority and Punk quit because of being held down by that same powers to be. If anything Bryan should be defending Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants are expected.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



Deptford said:


> LOL #badnewsbarrett debuting his gimmick on WF in this thread.
> 
> :clap:clap:clap


I give him a week before he's banned


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

They may have HHH or Kane come out on Raw and trash talk Punk but I can almost guarantee all the way through the show there is going to be CM Punk's Chants erupting like we've many have discussed.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

That Road Dogg tweet...


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

just_one said:


> time to shit on this company for all the bad booking of the last 4-5 years


This. So this.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I expect RAW to go like this:



*CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!*

:yes :yes :yes 

:cussin::cussin:
:flip:flip :flip

*CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN! CM PUNK! DANIEL BRYAN!*

:vince7 :batista3 :HHH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eclairal said:


> I prefer the quiet crowd. I like the NXT crowd sometimes... but I don't any other show like the Royal Rumble, it was terrible. Not everyone isn't happy with what the WWE is doing, I love Batista and him winning the Royal Rumble was totally awesome and I also totally hate CM Punk and him leaving is great news for me... but doesn't mean that I would boo him if I saw him on a WWE Show. Those people are disrespectful and should leave, those people boo just because they don't get exactly what they want, it's just terrible. Imagine if we get the same crowd for Wrestlemania, it will be impossible to watch it.


That crowd is pretty much the ONLY reason to watch it at the moment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

just_one said:


> Well done!!!
> 
> Monday night its gonna be very interesting to say the very least
> 
> ...


This is the reaction I don't get. 

"Let's give them money to tell them that we don't like them" 

That's what they want because it makes their shows even more watched than ever. 

It would only hurt them if the entire Chicago arena is empty and not a single ticket is bought, people stop tuning in and stop buying PPV's. 

Why should they give a damn if people are still paying and watching?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Punk marks saying WWE will have to answer to shareholders as to why Punk left. 

As of this post the price for the stock is $24.02 and the high for today so far was $24.82, last time it was this high was the beginning of November 1999 which WWE had only been public for 2 weeks. The first day (Oct 19, 1999) it was offered to the public the stock closed the day at $25.25 

Ya doubt the shareholders right now are caring about why one of the talent walked away from the company.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

"Unfortunately, CM Punk will not be able to appear at the WrestleMania Axxess VIP Autograph Session on Saturday, April 5 at 6p.m. However, we are pleased to inform you that Ric Flair will appear at this VIP Autograph Session. Your existing CM Punk VIP ticket will now grant you access to the VIP Autograph Session on April 5 at 6p.m. with Ric Flair. 

If you wish to exchange your VIP ticket for different VIP session, a limited quantity of tickets will be available on a first come first serve basis. Please respond to this email no later than Monday, February 3 at 5p.m. ET with your new VIP ticket request. If you do not respond by this time, your existing CM Punk VIP ticket will now grant you access to the VIP Autograph Session on April 5 at 6p.m. with Ric Flair.

Refunds are available through your original point of purchase."

I just got this e-mail regarding my CM Punk VIP Axxess ticket, so here's confirmation for anyone still doubting I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I expect RAW to go like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That needs to have a spoiler tag on it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...E_The_Miz_and_Damien_Sandow_Talk_Network.html


We've been waiting on the future for years... it would be nice if it comes sometime soon.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Soulrollins said:


> Seriously? You think Batista vs Orton will get more ratings and buyrates that the two guys who are getting the most insane mainstream attention by the media in YEARS?


Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Triple H takes a shot at Punk on air. If it's not this week, he'll do it before Mania. He did the same thing to Austin when he walked out.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, *he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days* so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


Tell me how he failed?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I bet Triple H takes a shot at Punk on air. If it's not this week, he'll do it before Mania. He did the same thing to Austin when he walked out.


If he gets mention once, everyone here will say it's a work.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cm punk has been pulled from wm axcess!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

xhbkx said:


> If he gets mention once, everyone here will say it's a work.


Probably. But Triple H has broken kayfabe so many times that it would be legit.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


Ludicrous statement.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


Buyrates are going to be lower than ever regardless, people will subscribe to the WWE Network.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


Okay, so the entire PPV audience at the Rumble clearly didn't shint on Orton/Cena then on Batista.. nope didn't happen. Then there totally wasn't similiar reactions in a city not known for smarkness... nope that didn't happen either. And we all know Wrestlemania isn't going to be filled with hardcore fans willing to shell out thousands for wrestling.. nope, they are just gonna love Batista/Orton! 

I really wish people would open their eyes and realise that the audience is clearly not behind Orton/Batista. It hasn't been behind Orton/Cena no matter the city they are in while Punk and Bryan are routinely the top two consistent guys in terms of their reaction and chants. But no no, we have to ignore that so the haters here can continue making extremely strange posts that have no bearing in reality whatsoever.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Wish they'd introduce a fake CM Punk and have him job to El Torito in Chicago. I really love when the crowd is into it, I don't care so much what the crowd's opinion/agenda is as long as they're alive. It's so bogus at some of the live events when they tell you when to cheer and whatnot, I enjoy the crowds that take over.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


I>U, you must be a shareholder in WWE. The only reason you give for a match being a terrible idea is drawing? :lmao I guess with that logic you'd want to see Sandow staying where he is because he's a smark favorite and wouldn't draw in his current state (or ever, and I like Sandow). A lot of smarks go to WM, and everyone knows that they'll hate the supposed ME of WM as it stands. They don't buy for Batista/Orton etc., they'd buy for other guys like Punk/Bryan etc.

In any event buyrates will be good because very few would turn down the WWE network as it stands now and pay the $70 or however much for the PPV.

People need time and consistent storylines to be pushed in to become draws. Orton/Cena/Batista have been around for long enough to build up fanbases with casuals, if other guys don't get pushed consistently they won't ever draw like them.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

WWE used to have applause signs, the kind you'd see in a TV studio when they would shoot some of the material that would be edited to make up the WWF Home Video Coliseum VHS tapes in the 80s and early 90s.

Shows how far they have come from that. They can't come close to controlling that anymore in a live setting.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a subscription to WNW? They seem to have an update on the situation but you need a sub to read it all (lol).



> Atmosphere In WWE Described As “Complete Madness” Before CM Punk News Broke, Why Morale Is Still Down Amongst The Roster Over The WWE Network, Three Simultaneous Issues Company Officials Are Trying To Get Under Control, One Match A “Near Lock” For Wrestlemania XXX
> 
> - The words that were used to describe the atmosphere in WWE after the Royal Rumble pay-per-view were “complete madness” and this was before the details began to break that CM Punk had walked out. The situation going into Raw was that Wrestlemania plans were being turned upside down on almost a daily basis and one source couldn’t put enough emphasis on how “up in the air” things were this close to the biggest show of the year.
> 
> - As of Monday afternoon, one thing that still had morale down (or at least sideways) amongst WWE talent was the fact the company had still not…


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I > U said:


> Good to see you still know nothing about wrestling. Nobody besides internet smarks wants to see that match and we all know that smarks are the minority and they don't buy pay-per-views. Please tell me, why the fuck would you put guys who aren't top draws in the main event of WRESTLEMANIA? Bryan, yeah okay maybe, he has potential. But CM Punk? Fuck no, he failed epically when he was champion for 434 days so there's absolutely no reason for him to main event WrestleMania. I can guarantee WM XXX will be a success. See you when the buyrates are released.


Using the "their fans are only smarks who stream the shows" argument makes you look like an ignorant. They are over with every type of crowd (who are paying for their ticket) and after Cena they have been the top draws in the full time roster in 2013. Your guesses are nothing against the cold numbers that prove that Bryan has been the biggest viewers gainer after his push and Punk has been the second best ratings draw in the full time roster in 2013. You can find all this in the ratings thread. There is nothing that indicates that Bryan and Punk would do bad in the ME of WM. Fact.

Anyway, WM draws by itself, you use the ME of WM to BUILD your draws of the future (Batista/Cena in WM21). You are burying your future if you dont give that spotlight to new people once in a while.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Terminator GR said:


> Does anyone have a subscription to WNW? They seem to have an update on the situation but you need a sub to read it all (lol).





> *Why Morale Is Still Down Amongst The Roster Over The WWE Network*


Does anyone know if they ever made a decision about the PPV bonus? I saw an interview with Punk right before the Rumble where he said he didn't know how PPV pay would be affected by WWE Network. Is this what they are talking about in regards to the morale?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

> - Regarding CM Punk’s status with WWE, several sources reiterate that this is not part of some big storyline.
> 
> It’s always possible that Punk and WWE officials will come to terms and the whole thing could played off as an angle but as of right now, that is not the case at all.
> 
> ...


Raw is gonna be crazy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if Bryan tries to start up a yes chant but instead all the crowd will do is chant cm punk..

The yes killer! unk2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree its disrespectful to chant punk during others matches

But that is what happens when you effectively have buried/missbooked everyone in the roster
not named Cena. 

No one else has any good heat except maybe the shield


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Omaha crowd fucking sucks but if this is not a storyline and Punk is not on 3/3 on the RAW from Chicago then WWE are getting killed by the crowd. I expect Hunter, Batista, Orton and Steph to not show up. :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I bet Triple H takes a shot at Punk on air. If it's not this week, he'll do it before Mania. He did the same thing to Austin when he walked out.


I think he already has with his "someone not get what they want". But someone will be maximizing Punk's departure storyline-wise and the most logical conclusion is that with that amount of heat, the honour will go to HHH. 

Im reminded of how well WWE played Hart's departure to their advantage so with that kind of experience in place, there's no reason to believe anyone's worried backstage.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CYC said:


> Imagine if Bryan tries to start up a yes chant but instead all the crowd will do is chant cm punk..
> 
> The yes killer! unk2


fpalm Sure, that's exactly what's gonna happen.


I think you are all gonna be disappointed, especially if Raw starts with Cena or HHH burying Punk as a selfish quitter. NXT has a small arena of people there and they consist of hardcore wrestling fans. How many casual fans do you think are going to watch NXT do multiple tapings in 1 night? Plus Raw is in Omaha Nebraska. That crowd is never gonna live up to all this hype.






Reaper Jones said:


> I think he already has with his "someone not get what they want". But someone will be maximizing Punk's departure storyline-wise and the most logical conclusion is that with that amount of heat, the honour will go to HHH.
> 
> Im reminded of how well WWE played Hart's departure to their advantage so with that kind of experience in place, there's no reason to believe anyone's worried backstage.


Exactly. WWE will spin this to their advantage and they will win cause Punk doesn't have the option to rebut without caving in and rejoining WWE.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wagg said:


> Omaha crowd fucking sucks but if this is not a storyline and Punk is not on 3/3 on the RAW from Chicago then WWE are getting killed by the crowd. I expect Hunter, Batista, Orton and Steph to not show up. :lmao


Won't be much different than what happened in Canada when Brett left. It'll be one of their highest rated shows of the year and if not that, the moments alone will be seen in a defamation DVD. 

For a television production company, moments like these are highly marketable and ironically ensures that the WWE keeps doing things the way they are.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> Won't be much different than what happened in Canada when Brett left. It'll be one of their highest rated shows of the year and if not that, the moments alone will be seen in a defamation DVD.
> 
> For a television production company, moments like these are highly marketable and ironically ensures that the WWE keeps doing things the way they are.


Correct. People need to realize that Punk leaving (if it's real) will only result in Punk being bad-mouthed and WWE carrying on with business. WWE will NEVER glorify or reward someone for walking out, because it only encourages other employees to do so when they feel disgruntled.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you think CM Punk will get the Benoit treatment?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wonder what taker thinks of all this he's a company guy but locker room comes first I.e Montreal screw job and shawn at Wrestlemania 14.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think people are underestimating how bad this is for the WWE if it isn't a work... with years of terrible booking and misuse of talent to outright burials for those that dared to get over without the god Vince's stamp of approval to the Royal Rumble fiasco, to the constant rewrites, and now Punk walking out...... the talent aren't the only ones fed up, the fans are just as ready to walk out on the WWE at this point and that makes this a huge deal that if they try to handle like they have before, will result in an immediate chunk of the audience just tuning out immediately. 

Though I don't want it to happen... if they start the "he took his ball and went home like a baby" routine, I would not be surprised to see some fans shrug, get up, and walk out of the live audience on the spot. This isn't a company that has the fan's trust or has a hot product with a plethora of talent BEING USED PROPERLY... this is a chaotic clusterfuck where everyone involved save for some in the head office, are at their breaking point and just about done with this shit company. 

It's sad it has come to this... but it's also necessary. The WWE needs to learn they can't hock their bullshit anymore and force feed the fans and their talent only what the office thinks is what everyone wants. They need to fucking listen and, honestly, maybe this kick in the teeth will finally start getting these dumb motherfuckers to do just that. If not, the next shot is going to be a low blow. Maybe they'll listen after that one.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Do you think CM Punk will get the Benoit treatment?


Oh, stop. Don't compare a guy walking out to someone who murdered his children and committed the ultimate cowardly act immediately thereafter. Get a grip.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> I think people are underestimating how bad this is for the WWE if it isn't a work... with years of terrible booking and misuse of talent to outright burials for those that dared to get over without the god Vince's stamp of approval to the Royal Rumble fiasco, to the constant rewrites, and now Punk walking out...... the talent aren't the only ones fed up, the fans are just as ready to walk out on the WWE at this point and that makes this a huge deal that if they try to handle like they have before, will result in an immediate chunk of the audience just tuning out immediately.
> 
> Though I don't want it to happen... if they start the "he took his ball and went home like a baby" routine, I would not be surprised to see some fans shrug, get up, and walk out of the live audience on the spot. This isn't a company that has the fan's trust or has a hot product with a plethora of talent BEING USED PROPERLY... this is a chaotic clusterfuck where everyone involved save for some in the head office, are at their breaking point and just about done with this shit company.
> 
> It's sad it has come to this... but it's also necessary. The WWE needs to learn they can't hock their bullshit anymore and force feed the fans and their talent only what the office thinks is what everyone wants. They need to fucking listen and, honestly, maybe this kick in the teeth will finally start getting these dumb motherfuckers to do just that. If not, the next shot is going to be a low blow. Maybe they'll listen after that one.


sorry man but alto there will be boos, no one will walk out of a show theh paid for


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> sorry man but alto there will be boos, no one will walk out of a show theh paid for


"No one"? Plenty of people have walked out of shows they've paid for. Hell, I have. Would an audience do it in unison? Of course not. Could SOME people do it? Surely.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh the memories.... how ironic?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Can the WWE technically sue him since he is still under contract and refuse to work? Not like I see them doing it since that would ruin their relationship forever, but you never know.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I think people are underestimating how bad this is for the WWE if it isn't a work... with years of terrible booking and misuse of talent to outright burials for those that dared to get over without the god Vince's stamp of approval to the Royal Rumble fiasco, to the constant rewrites, and now Punk walking out...... the talent aren't the only ones fed up, the fans are just as ready to walk out on the WWE at this point and that makes this a huge deal that if they try to handle like they have before, will result in an immediate chunk of the audience just tuning out immediately.
> 
> Though I don't want it to happen... if they start the "he took his ball and went home like a baby" routine, I would not be surprised to see some fans shrug, get up, and walk out of the live audience on the spot. This isn't a company that has the fan's trust or has a hot product with a plethora of talent BEING USED PROPERLY... this is a chaotic clusterfuck where everyone involved save for some in the head office, are at their breaking point and just about done with this shit company.
> 
> It's sad it has come to this... but it's also necessary. The WWE needs to learn they can't hock their bullshit anymore and force feed the fans and their talent only what the office thinks is what everyone wants. They need to fucking listen and, honestly, maybe this kick in the teeth will finally start getting these dumb motherfuckers to do just that. If not, the next shot is going to be a low blow. Maybe they'll listen after that one.


Please stop. WWE isn't gonna lose out on this. They will survive because there are a dozen others waiting to take Punk's place. After a few months no one will even remember Punk (casuals I mean) unless he is specifically mentioned on tv. That's just the way it is. As far as audiences leaving...this isn't the first time WWE has been in the gutter when it comes to pushing people or having new ideas. Some will leave, and those that do will be replaced by newer fans. Someone posted a record of total number of WWE fans from the last decade in the ratings thread. No real change over all that time. WWE has a core fan base of 3-5 million today, they will have that same core amount tomorrow, next month, next year. Punk leaving will change very little in the end.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Oh, stop. Don't compare a guy walking out to someone who murdered his children and committed the ultimate cowardly act immediately thereafter. Get a grip.


So you agree then, okay.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

xhbkx said:


> Can the WWE technically sue him since he is still under contract and refuse to work? Not like I see them doing it since that would ruin their relationship forever, but you never know.


Yes they can. Which is why there are no doubt negotiations going on right now to either salvage this or end Punk's contract. Either way if Punk leaves he won't be around until July at the earliest....maybe even later. Didn't WWE make Lesnar sign a long ass no compete clause to get out of his contract the first time? I know it got over turned on appeal but that still took up quite a bit of time.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Oh the memories.... how ironic?


i was just watching that...

So so true...


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

It's obviously real. The problem with this is that right or wrong, CM Punk shouldn't have walked out on the WWE. I get that fans are upset some at Punk, some at the WWE and I can understand that. Rather someone is mis-used or not which Punk was anything but, what people especially the marks forget is that WWE is going to do what it wants to do, not what people want. Will CM Punk be blackballed by WWE, I don't think so, but Punk was in the wrong for walking out. Sure he wants to headline Wrestlemania, but so does 50 other wrestlers in the locker room. WWE is the employer, CM Punk is the employee. Watching CM Punk on TV he did come across as looking dis-interested at times. I like CM Punk, but WWE's fault or not, Punk shouldn't have walked out, there's no morale victory there. It's like this in the real world too where the people at work want to be the head boss, but you know what, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Oh the memories.... how ironic?


It was so fun being there live and filling in the 'CM Punk' chant for him after his story from Survivor Series. :lmao


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm Sure, that's exactly what's gonna happen.
> 
> 
> I think you are all gonna be disappointed, especially if Raw starts with Cena or HHH burying Punk as a selfish quitter. NXT has a small arena of people there and they consist of hardcore wrestling fans. How many casual fans do you think are going to watch NXT do multiple tapings in 1 night? Plus Raw is in Omaha Nebraska. That crowd is never gonna live up to all this hype.
> ...


Like the fans are going to believe anything HHH has to say after screwing over Daniel Bryan's push. I can see the Fans chanting bullshit during HHH's spin promo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> Please stop. WWE isn't gonna lose out on this. They will survive because there are a dozen others waiting to take Punk's place. After a few months no one will even remember Punk (casuals I mean) unless he is specifically mentioned on tv. That's just the way it is. As far as audiences leaving...this isn't the first time WWE has been in the gutter when it comes to pushing people or having new ideas. Some will leave, and those that do will be replaced by newer fans. Someone posted a record of total number of WWE fans from the last decade in the ratings thread. No real change over all that time. WWE has a core fan base of 4-5 million today, they will have that same core amount tomorrow, next month, next year. Punk leaving will change very little in the end.


... if you really believe this then you just need to step away from the keyboard. 

Sorry, but you are simply flat out wrong. The crowds have only grown more hostile to the product... we've seen talent absolutely fed up and showing it... and this massive of a fuck up in WM season is not going to be something the WWE can immediately bounce back from. I know you hate guys like Punk and will find any reason to slander and post some bullshit about him, but you have got to realise that it isn't just his leaving that is the problem, but that it is at a time when he is one of the few reasons a large chunk of the audience is still around, that audience and a growing casual contingent are fed up with the booking, and there is actual heat at the company.. not the storyline villains, but the COMPANY. Punk walking out at this time only makes the situation, that was already a horrid shithole, all the much worse. If it is not fixed, there will be a mass exodus of fans. 

You can only shit on fans so much before they leave. Simple rule of anything. The WWE had little incentive to change with no real competition, but now you have the real and looming possibility of the Network bombing as people refuse to buy it and WM30 being hijacked to the point the WWE becomes and absolute joke to everyone. Short term, they have a few months of people riding out the anger... but if WM30 goes down as many fear, that will be it. It will take a miracle to entice the fans back if that show flops.

This has never just been about Punk or even Bryan... this is about the WWE and their shit booking and refusal to listen to the fans screaming exactly what they want and being ignored FOR YEARS. It just so happens that trying to shove Bryan aside from their typical oiled up perception of a star and Punk walking out just happen to be the powder kegs that will set off the chain reactions to the WWE's fall.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Please stop. WWE isn't gonna lose out on this. They will survive because there are a dozen others waiting to take Punk's place. After a few months no one will even remember Punk (casuals I mean) unless he is specifically mentioned on tv. That's just the way it is. As far as audiences leaving...this isn't the first time WWE has been in the gutter when it comes to pushing people or having new ideas. Some will leave, and those that do will be replaced by newer fans. Someone posted a record of total number of WWE fans from the last decade in the ratings thread. No real change over all that time. WWE has a core fan base of 3-5 million today, they will have that same core amount tomorrow, next month, next year. Punk leaving will change very little in the end.


 You and me both know that part about "casuals not remembering Punk" is bull shit. 

You can hate him, but don't let that lead you into shit judgment. Will they rave for him constantly? Maybe not. But it wouldn't surprise me at all if he stays remembered. 

Just like Edge. Just like Jericho. Just like Rock. Just like Austin. Just like Taker. There's a select few that are remembered forever, Pun will be up there. He's left his mark. As said, will they continuously rampage about the guy? Maybe not. But I predict CM Punk chants to be going on for awhile. 

On a side note, these morons throwing out "WELL, HE SHOULDN'T HAVE LEFT." Look, mark or not? He's a person too. If your job was jerking you around with weird plans, and blowing off top stars who've fought for their spot, you'd leave too. Let's just settle that now. Does he have a responsibility? Sure. Was he perhaps wrong for leaving that? Maybe. 

But don't act like any of you wouldn't leave if you and your friends weren't being jerked around by a shitty ran business. I think I understand his anger. I understood with superstars made at Dwayne. When a guy comes back, big name or not into your business and suddenly takes the ultra deal while you're left behind after working your ass off for it, I get your anger. I could understand if D-Bry packed his bags, pissed off as well. 

That's just how I perceive it. To be completely fair, I don't see how Punk stayed in this company for as long as he did. I've enjoyed his run, but damn. The guy is truly outspoken. Him going into a company like WWE and somehow lasting is surprising.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man



> CM Punk has been removed from the WrestleMania XXX Axxess lineup.
> 
> Fans who had purchased tickets for his April 5th VIP Autograph session were emailed and notified that Ric Flair would be replacing Punk. No explanation was offered to fans in the email, so apparently WWE is not ready to comment on the Punk situation.
> 
> Fans are given the option of taking a refund or exchanging their ticket for one of the other VIP sessions, or attending the session with Flair.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> set off the chain reactions to the *WWE's fall.*


Except this is not gonna happen. EVER. WWE is a billion dollar franchise now, not a wrestling company.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> ... if you really believe this then you just need to step away from the keyboard.
> 
> Sorry, but you are simply flat out wrong. The crowds have only grown more hostile to the product... we've seen talent absolutely fed up and showing it... and this massive of a fuck up in WM season is not going to be something the WWE can immediately bounce back from. I know you hate guys like Punk and will find any reason to slander and post some bullshit about him, but you have got to realise that it isn't just his leaving that is the problem, but that it is at a time when he is one of the few reasons a large chunk of the audience is still around, that audience and a growing casual contingent are fed up with the booking, and there is actual heat at the company.. not the storyline villains, but the COMPANY. Punk walking out at this time only makes the situation, that was already a horrid shithole, all the much worse. If it is not fixed, there will be a mass exodus of fans.
> 
> ...


fpalm

This has nothing to do with Punk. NO ONE is above WWE. IF WWE could survive:

* Hogan jumping ship and testifying against Vince during the steroid scandal
* The Monday Night Wars
* Killer Chris Benoit

then it will sail past Punk leaving the company. It would survive if Punk, Bryan, and the Shield left in unison tomorrow. WWE survived on just HBK and Bret Hart during the mid 1990s. They'll survive this....easily. Turn your mark dial down some.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SideburnGuru said:


> You and me both know that part about "casuals not remembering Punk" is bull shit.


Let me re-phrase. They will remember but it will be like how casuals remember Kurt Angle or Rock, or SCSA. If they aren't mentioned on tv they will be out of sight out of mind.




SideburnGuru said:


> But don't act like any of you wouldn't leave if you and your friends weren't being jerked around by a shitty ran business. I think I understand his anger.


No, most wouldn't. Not as long as they had a legally binding contract holding them down. If this were the case you'd see mass exoduses from WWE for example. He fucked up pure and simple leaving while under contract. Leaving after the contract expires is a whole other (honorable) deal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kalashnikov said:


> Except this is not gonna happen. EVER. WWE is a billion dollar franchise now, not a wrestling company.


ANd this is the thinkng within the company that is causing this... it doesn't matter how much they are making right now because if you piss of your fanbase and they leave... your revenue source is dwindling to the point you start losing money. And considering how much money that has been poured into the Network and Wrestlemania and these god awful contracts they are signing, it will not take much for them to start showing a financial dip when fans start leaving.

I'm not saying the WWE is going to fall within the year... but if WM is the flop it is shaping up to be and the Network collapses, then the WWE will begin that fall this year. It may take a few years to hit bottom and they will have a chance to try and win back the fans, but the attitude within the company does not give any indication they will do anything but what they've done til they are selling off assets and sitting there wondering "What the fuck happened?!"

And Happenstan isn't going to listen apparently.. read where this is primarily about the FUCKING BOOKING and the fans starting to rebel. I know this is a hard concept for you to grasp, but the fans are fed up. Punk leaving is only speeding that process up, but not the reason. Even if he stayed, if everythign else stayed the same the effect would only be delayed. I know you want to simply dwindle this down to marking for a certain guy, but this is about the fucking backstage antics of Vince, HHH, and that crew and the resulting terrible on screen product that is simply pissing fans off. Look, I know it's a comforting thought to think the WWE will always be around, but the simple fact of reality is, is that they piss off the fans and continue to make dumb business decisions, they will inevitably fall and we will have to wait for the next wrestling company to come around.

I remember before WCW went out of business... no one thought that would happen either and pretty much in the blink of an eye it was gone... just like that a company still averaging millions of viewers lost it all and was sold for such a pittance that half the lockeroom of the WWE at the time could have afforded to buy it. So please, actually read and see that we are talking about the real problem... to which Punk walking out is only one part of a much bigger problem that is only serving to quicken the process. I have not once argued Punk is the real downfall of the WWE or that his leaving is the biggest problem... it's a problem, but fuck.. anyone with a brain sees what the real issue is here.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I think people are underestimating how bad this is for the WWE if it isn't a work... with years of terrible booking and misuse of talent to outright burials for those that dared to get over without the god Vince's stamp of approval to the Royal Rumble fiasco, to the constant rewrites, and now Punk walking out...... the talent aren't the only ones fed up, the fans are just as ready to walk out on the WWE at this point and that makes this a huge deal that if they try to handle like they have before, will result in an immediate chunk of the audience just tuning out immediately.
> 
> Though I don't want it to happen... if they start the "he took his ball and went home like a baby" routine, I would not be surprised to see some fans shrug, get up, and walk out of the live audience on the spot. This isn't a company that has the fan's trust or has a hot product with a plethora of talent BEING USED PROPERLY... this is a chaotic clusterfuck where everyone involved save for some in the head office, are at their breaking point and just about done with this shit company.
> 
> It's sad it has come to this... but it's also necessary. The WWE needs to learn they can't hock their bullshit anymore and force feed the fans and their talent only what the office thinks is what everyone wants. They need to fucking listen and, honestly, maybe this kick in the teeth will finally start getting these dumb motherfuckers to do just that. If not, the next shot is going to be a low blow. Maybe they'll listen after that one.



They survived Hogan, Bret Hart and Austin taking their ball and leaving, they certainly will survive CM Punk.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

JTB33b said:


> Like the fans are going to believe anything HHH has to say after screwing over Daniel Bryan's push. I can see the Fans chanting bullshit during HHH's spin promo.


Triple H was the one that convinced Vince to turn Bryan back face after he joined the Wyatts (according to dirtsheets at least).


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> Wonder what taker thinks of all this he's a company guy but locker room comes first I.e Montreal screw job and shawn at Wrestlemania 14.


If the reports about Triple H/CM Punk are true, Taker may be upset with Punk for not wanting to wrestle Triple H, or upset with Punk for walking out.



Happenstan said:


> fpalm
> 
> This has nothing to do with Punk. NO ONE is above WWE. IF WWE could survive:
> 
> ...


Yup. Cena could retire tomorrow, the WWE machine will keep on going just fine, Punk's departure won't hurt the company, fuck we lost the likes of Edge, Batista (just returned I know), Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho (who appears every now and then) and Jeff Hardy (not to mention Triple H is semi-retired, and Taker appears far less than ever) in recent years and it hasn't really effected the company at all.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Punk pulled an Austin so I hear?

:ti


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> They survived Hogan, Bret Hart and Austin taking their ball and leaving, they certainly will survive CM Punk.




Exactly, Punk is not bigger than the WWE and never was. He's not the Rock or Austin so it's not like they are going to lose their fan base in droves. Understand that WWE is a machine, and the wrestlers are only a part of the wheel. Once one part is gone, replace it with the next one. Do people think that people in the locker room are boo face that Punk is gone, no. Once one man's loss is another opportunity. It's going to happen to Cena and Orton when they are gone too. People will vent which they are entitled too, but eventually they will move on. Bret Hart fans moved on after he was screwed out of the company back in 2007. Austin fans moved on when he walked out.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> ANd this is the thinkng within the company that is causing this... it doesn't matter how much they are making right now because if you piss of your fanbase and they leave... your revenue source is dwindling to the point you start losing money. And considering how much money that has been poured into the Network and Wrestlemania and these god awful contracts they are signing, it will not take much for them to start showing a financial dip when fans start leaving.
> 
> I'm not saying the WWE is going to fall within the year... but if WM is the flop it is shaping up to be and the Network collapses, then the WWE will begin that fall this year. It may take a few years to hit bottom and they will have a chance to try and win back the fans, but the attitude within the company does not give any indication they will do anything but what they've done til they are selling off assets and sitting there wondering "What the fuck happened?!"
> 
> ...



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Lose revenue? they are about to sign one of the biggest tv deals in history. :genius Can someone else school this guy, I can't type through the tears of laughter.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> They survived Hogan, Bret Hart and Austin taking their ball and leaving, they certainly will survive CM Punk.


:lmao

So many of you can't fucking read to save your lives.... Punk isn't what they have to survive! It's the cause behind why he left, why the fans are pissed, and why this discussion is even happening. HOw many times do I to fucking say Punk is only adding to this before you people take off your anti-Punk glasses and realise this has nothing to do with Punk in reality? Is it a big deal? Yes, is his leaving alone going to kill this company? Fuck no.. and no one is saying that excpet the blind haters to strawman an argument they clearly have no understanding of. 

This is about the attitude of the office... this is about terrible business decisions and booking that lead to Orton/Cena 1000 getting trashed because no one wants it and Batista getting booed because he is guarenteed a fucking Wrestlemania MAIN EVENT after being gone for years... this is fucking about burying guys that dare get over with the fans and punishing the fans because we don't buy into the fetishes of the front office and want something else. That is what this is about. Do you people fucking get it yet?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing new, just Austin's take on this:





"No matter what, they keep sending you those little gimmicks in the mail, and those gimmicks are called bills." :lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> :lmao
> 
> So many of you can't fucking read to save your lives.... Punk isn't what they have to survive! It's the cause behind why he left, why the fans are pissed, and why this discussion is even happening. HOw many times do I to fucking say Punk is only adding to this before you people take off your anti-Punk glasses and realise this has nothing to do with Punk in reality? Is it a big deal? Yes, is his leaving alone going to kill this company? Fuck no.. and no one is saying that excpet the blind haters to strawman an argument they clearly have no understanding of.
> 
> This is about the attitude of the office... this is about terrible business decisions and booking that lead to Orton/Cena 1000 getting trashed because no one wants it and Batista getting booed because he is guarenteed a fucking Wrestlemania MAIN EVENT after being gone for years... this is fucking about burying guys that dare get over with the fans and punishing the fans because we don't buy into the fetishes of the front office and want something else. That is what this is about. Do you people fucking get it yet?





But the point is that CM Punk was 100% wrong for walking out. Sure the fans can voice their displeasure, they aren't backstage. Some people are just acting like this because they are marks. Punk walked out WWE, the entire locker room, and all of these same fans that hope on his fans. Sure Punk was upset about his spot in the company, but he was being used. If you want to say who is being mis-used, it's the prime time players who are barely on TV, and some of the underrated under-card wrestlers. Not CM Punk who's been featured in the last 3 years in big spots with the biggest names in the company.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> If anything he's selfish and self-entitled.* As much as Miz main eventing over Punk was wrong (and a complete joke), the fact that Punk still holds on to this and throws it in Miz's face during the occasional interview proves that point.*


I'm sorry where you actually watching WWE that year? You Punk marks need to get off your fucking high horse. Punk was damn near irrelevant prior to that Mania. Miz was the hottest thing going in WWE at the time, and he was a breath of fresh air in a boring title picture.

Anyone who says that Punk should have headlined over Miz are delusional.

If you guys were in charge of WWE it'd be in the ground by the end of the week.


Edit: Might as well add my voice to the discussion. If this isn't a work then it's really unprofessional of Punk to walk out on a contract, but more than that, to walk out on people who have paid thousands to see him. Pure selfishness. The Rock also faced backstage politics from Triple H. How did he deal with it? By going out every single night and making damn sure every single fan in that arena went home talking about him (in a good way) You can never hold true talent down. CM Punks actions merely highlight, underline and fullstop the fact that Punk can never ever be mentioned in the same sentence as the top 3: Hogan, Asutin & Rock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Lose revenue? they are about to sign one of the biggest tv deals in history. :genius Can someone else school this guy, I can't type through the tears of laughter.


Here, let's explain this in terms you might (but probably won't) understand. They sign the deal, which gives them revenue right now. They still have bills to cover with the Network and the contracts they are handing out left and right. Now, after pissing off the fans enough that they leave and you suddenly have half filled arenas for Raws and PPVs, ratings that keep dipping until 2 million is considered a good day, and a declining merchandising revenue source on top of that... still doing good, but it's clear the money isn't coming in as much anymore. Then, suddenly the TV network that signed that deal decides, probably via the same contract that gave the WWE a timeslot, that the ratings no longer warrant that slot. So they move them.. ratings decline... cancellation. Now suddenly the company is scrambling to cover the costs that were once a mere afterthought... which eventually leads to cuts in production and talent. And, unless the Network has miraculously survived, there will be no major outlet to showcase the product. Will this process happen overnight? No, it's a long process but one that has been seen several times in wrestling history.

But go ahead, keep mocking this and keeping your head in the sand int he hopes it doesn't happen to the WWE. It's exactly the mindset in that company right now.. they think they are bulletproof. But they need the fans. And if they lose them... they are fucked. 

But o right.. this is all about Punk! Totally! I mean, this has nothing to do with the real situation and simple fact that WWE is at a tipping point with their fans over much more than just one guy on the roster! Yup.. and I'm the mark here.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

iMiZFiT said:


> I'm sorry where you actually watching WWE that year? You Punk marks need to get off your fucking high horse. Punk was damn near irrelevant prior to that Mania. Miz was the hottest thing going in WWE at the time, and he was a breath of fresh air in a boring title picture.
> 
> Anyone who says that Punk should have headlined over Miz are delusional.
> 
> If you guys were in charge of WWE it'd be in the ground by the end of the week.


:shocked: I'm a Punk *mark* now? This is too priceless. I've got to frame this.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Let me re-phrase. They will remember but it will be like how casuals remember Kurt Angle or Rock, or SCSA. If they aren't mentioned on tv they will be out of sight out of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can agree with that first part. I understand then. I do think he's going to be relevant for at least three more weeks with chants, and they're going to have trouble in the Chicago area who's always been loyal for Punk, but that's about it. 

And honestly, again. I can't blame him. Even if it wasn't Punk, I'd still support whoever took their bal and left. Ryder, Ziggler, D-Bry. Hell, even Cesaro. I'd support any of the undesired ones. D-Bry is a bit arguable, but still.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"After a few months no one will even remember Punk"

:lmao 

Happenstan is the saddest excuse of a troll I've seen on here.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> :shocked: I'm a Punk *mark* now? This is too priceless. I've got to frame this.


Sorry, I'm not aware of your wrestling favourites. I merley made an assumption, and for that I apologise.

Might as well add my voice to the discussion. If this isn't a work then it's really unprofessional of Punk to walk out on a contract, but more than that, to walk out on people who have paid thousands to see him. Pure selfishness. The Rock also faced backstage politics from Triple H. How did he deal with it? By going out every single night and making damn sure every single fan in that arena went home talking about him (in a good way) You can never hold true talent down. CM Punks actions merely highlight, underline and fullstop the fact that Punk can never ever be mentioned in the same sentence as the top 3: Hogan, Austin & Rock.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

xhbkx said:


> Can the WWE technically sue him since he is still under contract and refuse to work? Not like I see them doing it since that would ruin their relationship forever, but you never know.


They can and they would probably win. Obviously they won't have to pay him for the remained of his contract. Also if WWE can show that he actually caused them to lose money by breaching his contract they would be able to get that from him as well. 

But I have no idea how WWE would go about showing that him leaving lost money. If ticket sales remain the same, ratings remain constant, and PPV buys don't suffer (which they will have no way of showing after Wrestlemania) I have no idea how WWE would be able to put a price tag on it and they have to prove damages. I'm sure there's something that they could prove but in all honesty it would be really difficult to show that one man leaving cost them money because WWE's business is so speculative in regards to determining how much money one person makes the WWE. I'm not even sure if WWE would try to pursue a lawsuit against him.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

iMiZFiT said:


> Sorry, I'm not aware of your wrestling favourites. I merley made an assumption, and for that I apologise.
> 
> Might as well add my voice to the discussion. If this isn't a work then it's really unprofessional of Punk to walk out on a contract, but more than that, to walk out on people who have paid thousands to see him. Pure selfishness. The Rock also faced backstage politics from Triple H. How did he deal with it? By going out every single night and making damn sure every single fan in that arena went home talking about him (in a good way) You can never hold true talent down. CM Punks actions merely highlight, underline and fullstop the fact that Punk can never ever be mentioned in the same sentence as the *top 3: Hogan, Austin* & Rock.


 You mean two people who've done the same thing?

Uh..


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Sorry, you are incorrect.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Delusional
> 
> ...


The reason you like Akeem, whoever the fuck that is, is because you found something good about him that you liked. If he was shit all around you wouldn't like him unless you're retarded. Plz stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> You mean two people who've done the same thing?
> 
> Uh..


Haha, yes forgive me, I got carried away. That's a stupid argument. But I stand by the prior argument about Rock


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Here, let's explain this in terms you might (but probably won't) understand. They sign the deal, which gives them revenue right now. They still have bills to cover with the Network and the contracts they are handing out left and right. Now, after pissing off the fans enough that they leave and you suddenly have half filled arenas for Raws and PPVs, ratings that keep dipping until 2 million is considered a good day, and a declining merchandising revenue source on top of that... still doing good, but it's clear the money isn't coming in as much anymore. Then, suddenly the TV network that signed that deal decides, probably via the same contract that gave the WWE a timeslot, that the ratings no longer warrant that slot. So they move them.. ratings decline... cancellation. Now suddenly the company is scrambling to cover the costs that were once a mere afterthought... which eventually leads to cuts in production and talent. And, unless the Network has miraculously survived, there will be no major outlet to showcase the product. Will this process happen overnight? No, it's a long process but one that has been seen several times in wrestling history.
> 
> But go ahead, keep mocking this and keeping your head in the sand int he hopes it doesn't happen to the WWE. It's exactly the mindset in that company right now.. they think they are bulletproof. But they need the fans. And if they lose them... they are fucked.
> 
> But o right.. this is all about Punk! Totally! I mean, this has nothing to do with the real situation and simple fact that WWE is at a tipping point with their fans over much more than just one guy on the roster! Yup.. and I'm the mark here.


I'm not gonna bother reading much less rebutting all this insanity but I'll just say even if ratings went to shit, WWE contracts demand USA network keep them on at 8pm every Monday night regardless. This stip was added to every contract to stop that stupid dog show from interruptting them each year and it has stayed in every contract since.

As for your earlier post about WWE following WCW to bankrupt town. Not gonna happen. WCW had guaranteed contracts, WWE doesn't. WWE has a guaranteed tv slot and WCW didn't after WCW's parent company merged with another. Not happening in WWE's case. Your whole premise is bonkers. WWE isn't going anywhere and neither are the majority of its fans. Deal with that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> I'm not gonna bother reading much less rebutting all this insanity but I'll just say even if ratings went to shit, WWE contracts demand USA network keep them on at 8pm every Monday night regardless. This stip was added to every contract to stop that stupid dog show from interruptting them each year and it has stayed in every contract since.
> 
> As for your earlier post about WWE following WCW to bankrupt town. Not gonna happen. WCW had guaranteed contracts, WWE doesn't. WWE has a guaranteed tv slot and WCW didn't after WCW's parent company merged with another. Not happening in WWE's case. Your whole premise is bonkers. WWE isn't going anywhere and neither are the majority of its fans. Deal with that.


You can bet USA/Viacomm/NBC are whatever company they sign with in the end will have a stipulation that if the rating aren't there, the show aint' there. I know, shocking a business company requiring another business company continue to produce. 

But then, you have no real arguments and are just gonna scream "WWE can't fail!!!!!!!111!111!" instead of any actual reasoning behind it that isn't absolute horse shit. Hmmm... must work for WWE actually. Exact kind of mentality they have right now.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "After a few months no one will even remember Punk"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Happenstan is the saddest excuse of a troll I've seen on here.


No, CM Punk isn't as important as you think, get over it. Of course the internet smarks will be crying on discussion boards about how they want him back and how WWE sucks without him, but that won't matter.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I > U said:


> No, CM Punk isn't as important as you think, get over it. Of course the internet smarks will be crying on discussion boards about how they want him back and how WWE sucks without him, but that won't matter.


So the NXT crowd is full of internet smarks right?

It's only the internet smarks that turn up to RAW/Smackdown every week and chant his name?

This is the same CM Punk who had 3 of the best PPV matches by far in 2013 and the best match on RAW with Cena, the same CM Punk who is by far and away the best talker, the same CM Punk that was/is 2nd only to Cena in terms of merch sales and at one point was 1st....


I hate the Miz but I'll borrow a quote from him......really?...REALLY?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> You can bet USA/Viacomm/NBC are whatever company they sign with in the end will have a stipulation that if the rating aren't there, the show aint' there. I know, shocking a business company requiring another business company continue to produce.
> 
> But then, you have no real arguments and are just gonna scream "WWE can't fail!!!!!!!111!111!" instead of any actual reasoning behind it that isn't absolute horse shit. Hmmm... must work for WWE actually. Exact kind of mentality they have right now.


It took WCW years of 1 failure after another to go down...and even then the only reason it truly died was because of the AOL Time Warner merger and the new idiots in charge wanting NOTHING to do with wrestling so much that they gave the company away to Vince for peanuts after taking their time slot from them. That was with bureaucrats in charge.

You think WWE is going down this year with Vince in charge? A guy who's very life is WWE. Come on, son. WWE can fail but it won't be because of any 1 thing. It will be a mountain of bad decisions. However if WWE truly started sliding that bad they would adjust way before WWE died. WWE will be fine...and if they start to slip they will make a few corrections. hell they are having 2 full days worth of creative meetings to address this Punk/Bryan stuff. They are already trying to adjust.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I > U said:


> No, CM Punk isn't as important as you think, get over it. Of course the internet smarks will be crying on discussion boards about how they want him back and how WWE sucks without him, but that won't matter.


:StephenA2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I > U said:


> No, CM Punk isn't as important as you think, get over it. Of course the internet smarks will be crying on discussion boards about how they want him back and how WWE sucks without him, but that won't matter.


More important than Jack Swagga

:ti


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> So the NXT crowd is full of internet smarks right?


Yes, actually. For the most part only hardcore wrestling fans are gonna go watch NXT tapings, not casuals.



Arcturus said:


> This is the same CM Punk who had 3 of the best PPV matches by far in 2013 and the best match on RAW with Cena, the same CM Punk who is by far and away the best talker, the same CM Punk that was/is 2nd only to Cena in terms of merch sales and at one point was 1st....
> 
> 
> I hate the Miz but I'll borrow a quote from him......really?...REALLY?


Is SCSA chanted for at every show? How about Rock? Edge? No. In a few months Punk will be a memory for most unless he is brought up on tv. You may get an occasional Punk chant like we get the occasional Y2J chant from rowdy crowds but that is about it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> Yes, actually. Only hardcore wrestling fans are gonna go watch NXT tapings, not casuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Is SCSA chanted for at every show? How about Rock? Edge? No. In a few months Punk will be a memory for most unless he is brought up on tv. You may get an occasional Punk chant like we get the occasional Y2J chant from rowdy crowds but that is about it.


lol Edge, I'm sorry but as much as I love Edge, CM Punk surpassed him some time ago.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Arrogant Mog said:


> More important than Jack Swagga
> 
> :ti


I don't even think Swagger is as important as Brodus Clay.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Arrogant Mog said:


> More important than Jack Swagga
> 
> :ti


How is Swagger relevant to this topic?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Arrogant Mog said:


> More important than Jack Swagga
> 
> :ti


Maybe he resents the "smarks" because they give Punk pops and Swagger and Sandow get crickets. lol.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lawl Punk marks cant stand their idol getting criticized. hop off his dick kiddies


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> lol Edge, I'm sorry but as much as I love Edge, CM Punk surpassed him some time ago.


Fine RVD, HBK, whatever. My point still remains.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I > U said:


> How is Swagger relevant to this topic?


Shhhh.. when you make a point that they can't refute, they just attack whomever is in your sig/avatar.

It's how the angry marks who can't handle other people's opinions on here work.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> Fine RVD, HBK, whatever. My point still remains.


I disagree, the fans are not going to let this go, the way CM Punk left is not the way Jericho left and yes I'm going to say it...Punk may just have a significantly larger fanbase than Jericho now too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> It took WCW years of 1 failure after another to go down...and even then the only reason it truly died was because of the AOL Time Warner merger and the new idiots in charge wanting NOTHING to do with wrestling so much that they gave the company away to Vince for peanuts after taking their time slot from them. That was with bureaucrats in charge.
> 
> You think WWE is going down this year with Vince in charge? A guy who's very life is WWE. Come on, son. WWE can fail but it won't be because of a bunch of any 1 thing. It will be a mountain of bad decisions. However if WWE truly started sliding that bad they would adjust way before WWE died. WWE will be fine...and if they start to slip they will make a few corrections. hell they are having 2 full days worth of creative meetings to address this Punk/Bryan stuff. They are already trying to adjust.


Proof you didn't read... I never said they'd be down in a year, let alone THIS year. I said this would be the start if it plays out as is. I know full well a full out bankruptcy and fall of that magnitude is at least 5 years down the line at the earliest. And I think that gives them enough time to at least try and win back the fans if they lose them. I haven't once argued this situation (punk or no punk) would result in insta death for the company, only that it would signal the start of the true decline. 

Honestly, the WWE is in a bad spot right now... and part of that is because of the illusory statistics that show them financially well off. That makes them complacement and resistant to the change needed and being screamed for by the fans and talent. They feel they are bullet proof and cannot possibly go bankrupt at some point. But that is simply delusional thinking that is only going to make this situation worse until the declining revenue kicks them in the balls and shows them they need to shape the fuck up or they aren't as bulletproof as they had believved.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I > U said:


> No, CM Punk isn't as important as you think, get over it. Of course the internet smarks will be crying on discussion boards about how they want him back and how WWE sucks without him, but that won't matter.


WWE needs interest and in this day and time not many can bring interest as much as Punk. In the last 3 years I try to keep up with others but most of what I see is Punk bringing interest like no other (feuds and matches). Who can bring that today? to me it's not about just wrestling in the ring you will never bring a lot of interest if all you do is put on a good wrestling show every week it's way more than that taking the fact you need to understand how to hype, sell and tell a good/great story overall. For the last 3 years it's been Punk and no other, and again when I say selling I mean by having a good feud and by keeping people interested. Punk was the highlight of the last 3 years to me. Him leaving this year for god knows how long will make the show hard to watch because in the last 5 or 6 months the product sucked and not consistent whatsoever. So I don't know what to expect from WWE now but I know it's not gonna be that good or more likely any good. Just looking at the WM card makes me sad because nothing apart from maybe Taker/Brock will keep my interest and it will probably not fail to deliver since Taker matches have been one of the main highlights of WM for years now.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Well real or not, It's not exactly good PR for the WWE, still though on the verge of the WWE Network launching, there are an awful lot of people and websites that many read talking about the WWE, it can be turned into a stroke of marketing genius even though the dedicated fans are the real losers here losing out on one of their main attractions. Punk may get the blame from some and others will never point the finger at him. Be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Fans_Hijacking_NXT_Tapings_WWE_Classics.html


I can't stand that stuff

if you heckle someone else's match you r a douchebag. 1x protest is ok but if this becomes a trend it's a big time turnoff


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bodog said:


> I can't stand that stuff
> 
> if you heckle someone else's match you r a douchebag. 1x protest is ok but if this becomes a trend it's a big time turnoff


How otherwise would you want the fans to voice their displeasure to the big WWE machine? I'm sure the NXT wrestlers understand the fans' frustrations and they're not having these chants "hurt their feelings". 

I'm sure those fans chanting CM Punk's name are not all huge Punk fans, they are just telling the WWE know that they agree with Punk's frustration. The WWE needs to change its mentality and stop inviting past wrestlers back to the company and steal the fan favorite wrestlers' spotlights. 

This goes all the way back to Zack Ryder's burial. Fans have been frustrated far too much. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> *How otherwise would you want the fans to voice their displeasure* to the big WWE machine? I'm sure the NXT wrestlers understand the fans' frustrations and they're not having these chants "hurt their feelings".


On Twitter. To @cmpunk. You know, the guy who quit and walked out on his paying fans.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Punk pulled from Axxess? Replaced by Ric Flair...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fans pay money for tickets they can chant whatever they want. Stop being pussies about it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I > U said:


> How is Swagger relevant to this topic?


He is not relevant. However, that retort is far more reasonable than anything you have said so far. 

The only thing you have done is take the contrarian "anti-smark" stance and claim that Punk is not a big deal. Just like many others who ride his nutsack, you have under-stressed his importance to the company, simply because you don't like him. He has been the number two guy in the company, in overall, despite Orton getting a relatively short push as of recent. Surely his walking out will have quite an effect on the company and the product. Quite a few will quit watching, for instance. Of course, ultimately it won't cause _that much_ damage that he quit, but it certainly will cause some damage.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

The only person that should come out and shoot on CM Punk is Paul Heyman. Heyman claims CM Punk is gone because he can't stand the fact that he isn't "The Best in The World". Heyman says even more to the fact that CM Punk can't stand that "The Best in The World" is no longer himself, but long time friend/rival Daniel Bryan. Heyman accuses Punk of leaving the WWE because his close buddy is better than him and more popular than him by a land slide of a margin. Crowd will immediately start to chant Yes! Heyman says all over the world people are chanting "Yes". Heyman says that this isn't personal, it's just the truth. Paul says that CM Punk realized he couldn't be the best in the world anymore.

Heyman says he left Punk because he knew CM Punk wasn't the same man. Heyman says that Punk changed and he doesn't know why or how. Paul says he was with that man on the road and knew things that most fans had no clue of. Heyman says that Lesnar smashed Punk's desire and will to win. Paul says Punk truly destroyed his own mortal being after stepping into the ring with The Beast Incarnate, Brock Lesnar. Paul claims that reality set in on CM Punk and he knew his time was now, and like a coward he walked out on all the fans. Paul says he hopes CM Punk is watching. Heyman then breaks character and actually gives the finger to the camera, telling the camera that this is what the world thinks of you CM Punk. Break to commercial.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Seems to me those who hate Punk or think he's not worth all this attention are the ones making the most posts in this thread. Post after post is people like Happenstan or I>U who proudly wear their 'Cm Punk's worthless' badges on theirs sleeves and they're the ones saying he's irrelevant... If he's so irrelevant why the fuck are you still posting about him?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

The WWE will pull a Benoit on this. 

CM Punk never existed. The Rock is the greatest superstar ever, he found the WWE title after it had been missing for 434 days :cole3 :lawler :vince5 :trips


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

There's no way CM Punk leaves without a send-off, final promo, HOF induction, final match etc. He even said him and Vince text each other at 3am. You think Vince McMahon would give his personal time like that to anyone? That he'll sit back and do nothing?

The fact that WWE employees are Tweeting about it tells you all you need to know. That place is ruled with an iron fist when it comes to these things, they'll never let anyone acknowledge it (JR quit/fired) if it wasn't kayfabe.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*

All the WWE needs to do is get the Sting vs Taker build going by this Monday. Get the vignettes going with Sting being a mystery and each vignette that will air each week would be something different, and a message hidden. At some point the meaning of the vignettes comes to light and The Undertaker debuts, night after EC. In his return when the lights come on a Crow comes from the rafters and lands on one of the top turnbuckles. A spotlight shows a mysterious figure in which we cannot see their face, but the Crow then leaves and goes back to the hand that which released it.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I kinda hope HHH is in his office, reading this thread thinking to himself, "damn we finally got them.....stupid nerds".


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

The WWE will move on without Punk but the notion that the company as a whole is untouchable and could never fail is ridiculous. March 1st 2013 the WWE's stock was at $8.20 per share and the company's valuation was about 650 million dollars which would be worth less then any single NFL team. Right now the WWE's stock is at $23.88 and the company is valued at 1.48 billion dollars, which would make them worth about as much as the 6th highest valued NFL team. The Company's value has skyrocketed since mid-October when the word started getting out that the WWE Network was finally coming to fruition.

That all being said, if the Network bombs they are fucked. Like ultra fucked. If after WM XXX it comes out that they didn't sell at least 1.5 million subscriptions, investors are going to drop that stock like a rock. If you look at the trends, Wrestlemania buyrates declined from WM23 to WM26 where they bottomed out at about 885k. This causes Vince to go get The Rock and he has appeared at every show since, which all drew atleast 1 million. WM29 buyrates also dropped 19 percent from the previous year even with The Rock and Lesnar on the card. The novelty wore off, the rest of the show sucked, so thousands of fans left. Without The Rock at all. thousands more will leave. Without CM Punk. thousands more will leave. Batista v. Orton title match. Thousands more will leave. The bottom line is now we will find out the value or lack there of, of CM Punk.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't believe some people still think this is a work. WWE would not go to such lengths as to replace him in Axxess and offer fans REFUNDS aka GIVING PEOPLE THEIR MONEY BACK just to promote a storyline


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe WWE could start to buy out the forums and dirtsheets and shut them down, HHH with his shovel poised nicely above all our heads.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

RhodesForWHC said:


> He is not relevant. However, that retort is far more reasonable than anything you have said so far.
> 
> The only thing you have done is take the contrarian "anti-smark" stance and claim that Punk is not a big deal. Just like many others who ride his nutsack, you have under-stressed his importance to the company, simply because you don't like him. He has been the number two guy in the company, in overall, despite Orton getting a relatively short push as of recent. Surely his walking out will have quite an effect on the company and the product. Quite a few will quit watching, for instance. Of course, ultimately it won't cause _that much_ damage that he quit, but it certainly will cause some damage.


People may say they will stop watching the product, but they won't and we all know that. RAW's ratings won't change a bit... Fact. The only thing that will suffer from Punk's departure are WWE's merch sales. So yeah, there will be some minimal damage , but nothing major. Why is this discussion even happening?



etched Chaos said:


> Seems to me those who hate Punk or think he's not worth all this attention are the ones making the most posts in this thread. Post after post is people like Happenstan or I>U who proudly wear their 'Cm Punk's worthless' badges on theirs sleeves and they're the ones saying he's irrelevant... If he's so irrelevant why the fuck are you still posting about him?


I never said he was irrelevant, he's just not as important as Cena so the company won't be crippled by his departure like you guys seem to think.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



truk83 said:


> All the WWE needs to do is get the Sting vs Taker build going by this Monday. Get the vignettes going with Sting being a mystery and each vignette that will air each week would be something different, and a message hidden. At some point the meaning of the vignettes comes to light and The Undertaker debuts, night after EC. In his return when the lights come on a Crow comes from the rafters and lands on one of the top turnbuckles. A spotlight shows a mysterious figure in which we cannot see their face, but the Crow then leaves and goes back to the hand that which released it.


The irony would be two part-timers replacing him...just like they used a retired Ric Flair to replace him at Axxes :lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> This is the reaction I don't get.
> 
> *"Let's give them money to tell them that we don't like them" *
> 
> ...


This. 

Those fools think they're sticking it to WWE, when in reality they (WWE) don't give a fuck because they have their money.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Regardless, this has generated quite a lot of buzz....perfect timing with the WWE Network around the corner! haha


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

They'll bring back Mark.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread has shit the bed.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Insane crowds are insane.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I > U said:


> People may say they will stop watching the product, but they won't and we all know that. RAW's ratings won't change a bit... Fact. The only thing that will suffer from Punk's departure are WWE's merch sales. So yeah, there will be some minimal damage , but nothing major. Why is this discussion even happening?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he was irrelevant, he's just not as important as Cena so the company won't be crippled by his departure like you guys seem to think.


You are making completely unsupportable assumptions about what people will do. Many smarks will indeed stop watching, probably, with Batista winning, WWE's treatment of Bryan, and Punk's quitting. You can't say those saying they will stop watching will not stop watching. It in fact likely that quite a few will stop, especially with how atrocious the product is ATM.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Fighting fire with fire: How to solve the CM Punk situation*



truk83 said:


> The only person that should come out and shoot on CM Punk is Paul Heyman. Heyman claims CM Punk is gone because he can't stand the fact that he isn't "The Best in The World". Heyman says even more to the fact that CM Punk can't stand that "The Best in The World" is no longer himself, but long time friend/rival Daniel Bryan. Heyman accuses Punk of leaving the WWE because his close buddy is better than him and more popular than him by a land slide of a margin. Crowd will immediately start to chant Yes! Heyman says all over the world people are chanting "Yes". Heyman says that this isn't personal, it's just the truth. Paul says that CM Punk realized he couldn't be the best in the world anymore.
> 
> Heyman says he left Punk because he knew CM Punk wasn't the same man. Heyman says that Punk changed and he doesn't know why or how. Paul says he was with that man on the road and knew things that most fans had no clue of. Heyman says that Lesnar smashed Punk's desire and will to win. Paul says Punk truly destroyed his own mortal being after stepping into the ring with The Beast Incarnate, Brock Lesnar. Paul claims that reality set in on CM Punk and he knew his time was now, and like a coward he walked out on all the fans. Paul says he hopes CM Punk is watching. Heyman then breaks character and actually gives the finger to the camera, telling the camera that this is what the world thinks of you CM Punk. Break to commercial.


Unless Heyman really does feel some sort of 'betrayal' by this I really don't see him agreeing to go out there and trash on his friend. He's the kind of guy who'd rather walk out too if pushed to do something like that.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the vid of him at comic con last week was very telling that two things that seem to contribute to him leaving was an evident frustration with creative and their constant chopping and changing of feuds. the second being how burnt out he his physically and it's stupid to compare his work ethic to cena's if u watched the vid and listened to punk explaining the difference of their careers.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

RhodesForWHC said:


> You are making completely unsupportable assumptions about what people will do. Many smarks will indeed stop watching, probably, with Batista winning, WWE's treatment of Bryan, and Punk's quitting. You can't say those saying they will stop watching will not stop watching. It in fact likely that quite a few will stop, especially with how atrocious the product is ATM.


It's even more ridiculous to just say fans won't stop watching because that is exactly what happened after Austin/Rock left and HHH became the focal point as either a wrestler or head of creative for Raw. Raw Ratings during the RTWM in 2000 averaged a 6.4. In 2003 a 4.0. In 2009 a 3.7. So far in 2014 Januarys average is a 3.28. Take Punk out of the equation now and ratings have a serious chance to dip under 3 during the RTWM for the 1st time since the Monday Night Wars. Thats only an 8.5 percent drop. If you don't think that atleast 8.5 percent of people just watch for Punk these days you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

How many of you consider Punk to be a traitor.. A Benedict Arnold.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Superhippy said:


> It's even more ridiculous to just say fans won't stop watching because that is exactly what happened after Austin/Rock left and HHH became the focal point as either a wrestler or head of creative for Raw. Raw Ratings during the RTWM in 2000 averaged a 6.4. In 2003 a 4.0. In 2009 a 3.7. So far in 2014 Januarys average is a 3.28. Take Punk out of the equation now and ratings have a serious chance to dip under 3 during the RTWM for the 1st time since the Monday Night Wars. Thats only an 8.5 percent drop. If you don't think that atleast 8.5 percent of people just watch for Punk these days you are kidding yourself.


Apparently they immediately came back. Ratings have gone down as there are more people total watching tv. More viewers, more channels, more options. Households actually watching WWE...almost exactly the same going back to 2000.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure if true but according to Wade Keller, of PWTorch in one of his podcasts, said before the Rumble craziness and Punk walking out the original plan was for Hunter to beat Punk at Mania and then to lose to Bryan at Extreme Rules


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> the vid of him at comic con last week was very telling that two things that seem to contribute to him leaving was an evident frustration with creative and their constant chopping and changing of feuds. the second being how burnt out he his physically and it's stupid to compare his work ethic to cena's if u watched the vid and listened to punk explaining the difference of their careers.


Yeah from that interview he sounds like he is really shot, like he just needs a long hiatus. Also, he did say something positive about Batista at the end when talking about him, I think if it was a work he would've trashed him and it would've been used for a storyline. But hey if it's a work, get that man a WWE Studios script ASAP.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> Not sure if true but according to Wade Keller, of PWTorch in one of his podcasts, said before the Rumble craziness and Punk walking out the original plan was for Hunter to beat Punk at Mania and then to lose to Bryan at Extreme Rules


I really hope that isn't true. If that's why he quit then Punk is a hypocrite. He's all about how it's Bryan's time and he hasn't resigned a new contract (and probably wasn't going to) but has a problem jobbing to HHH months before he's leaving for an unknown period of time in order to make Bryan's win seem even bigger. That's a far cry from quitting in protest over part timers. I'm gonna have to listen to that podcast. Was it from today or yesterday?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I really hope that isn't true. If that's why he quit then Punk is a hypocrite. He's all about how it's Bryan's time and he hasn't resigned a new contract (and probably wasn't going to) but has a problem jobbing to HHH months before he's leaving for an unknown period of time in order to make Bryan's win seem even bigger. That's a far cry from quitting in protest over part timers. I'm gonna have to listen to that podcast. Was it from today or yesterday?


You're getting all bent out of shape over the wrong part of that, Punk wouldn't care that Bryan goes over Hunter, but he certainly wouldn't be happy to job to Hunter yet again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> I really hope that isn't true. If that's why he quit then Punk is a hypocrite. He's all about how it's Bryan's time and he hasn't resigned a new contract (and probably wasn't going to) but has a problem jobbing to HHH months before he's leaving for an unknown period of time in order to make Bryan's win seem even bigger. That's a far cry from quitting in protest over part timers. I'm gonna have to listen to that podcast. Was it from today or yesterday?


It's on PWTorch.com he has like 3 hotline updates on Punk, but from what I remember he didn't say anything about wing one of the reasons he just said original plans. Mentioned also some stuff about Punk being mad on how they are treating AJ Lee as well.

Till Punk talks is when real story comes out. Not holding my breathe on him say anything for awhile. Probably for the better


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

etched Chaos said:


> You're getting all bent out of shape over the wrong part of that, Punk wouldn't care that Bryan goes over Hunter, but he certainly wouldn't be happy to job to Hunter yet again.


But why if he was planning on not signing a new contract right after. That's all about ego, as opposed to what's best for business. Punk losing to HHH and then Bryan beating him would have made Bryan's win even bigger. If Punk were about to leave he should be putting others over. It is an unspoken rule in wrestling. Granted I'd prefer he put over actually full time roster members who could benefit from said put over instead of jobbing to the ego but still.





JY57 said:


> It's on PWTorch.com he has like 3 hotline updates on Punk, but from what I remember he didn't say anything about wing one of the reasons he just said original plans. Mentioned also some stuff about *Punk being mad on how they are treating AJ Lee as well*.
> 
> Till Punk talks is when real story comes out. Not holding my breathe on him say anything for awhile. Probably for the better


She just became the longest running divas champ. Man, either that is BS or Punk's idea of poor treatment is insane.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I really hope that isn't true. If that's why he quit then Punk is a hypocrite. He's all about how it's Bryan's time and he hasn't resigned a new contract (and probably wasn't going to) but has a problem jobbing to HHH months before he's leaving for an unknown period of time in order to make Bryan's win seem even bigger. That's a far cry from quitting in protest over part timers. I'm gonna have to listen to that podcast. Was it from today or yesterday?


I really doubt Cm Punk have any problem with lose against Bryan, but i can't blame him if he can't stand a boring feud with TripleNose just to jobbing him at WM.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> But why if he was planning on not signing a new contract right after. That's all about ego, as opposed to what's best for business. Punk losing to HHH and then Bryan beating him would have made Bryan's win even bigger. If Punk were about to leave he should be putting others over. It is an unspoken rule in wrestling. Granted I'd prefer he put over actually full time roster members who could benefit from said put over instead of jobbing to the ego but still.


Bryan beating Triple H at Extreme Rules instead of milestone Wrestlemania 30 would NOT be bigger, whether Triple H goes over Punk (again) or not beforehand.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You think Punk should be happy to job to HHH again? Fuck that. 

AJ's booking has been awful, even though she is champ. Jobs every week.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Someone is justifying the idea of HHH going over Punk again?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bryan beating Triple H at Extreme Rules instead of milestone Wrestlemania 30 would NOT be bigger, whether Triple H goes over Punk (again) or not beforehand.


We'll obviously it would be better to happen at Mania but do you really think Bryan beating HHH when Punk couldn't wouldn;t be seen as a bigger win than bryan beating HHH alone?



Waffelz said:


> AJ's booking has been awful, even though she is champ. Jobs every week.


Yes or No: If you asked every other diva in the WWE locker room would they gladly trade places with AJ, what would their answer be? I think we all would agree they would make that trade in a heart beat. How can you be mistreated when you are the envy of the female locker room?




funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao Someone is justifying the idea of HHH going over Punk again?


If Punk was leaving a few months later then yes. I'd prefer Punk put over others but at least put over someone when you are going out.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't see how Punk jobbing to Triple H AGAIN is in any way acceptable. Even if his contract is running out, there'd still be more than three months left. Have him beat Triple H and then go out in July putting over someone like Ambrose.

And a big LOL to Triple H only willing to lay down for Bryan at a B-tier PPV. Of course we can't have that at Wrestlemania, no sir :HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If Punk is gone at the end of his contract, there's no reason for him to go over at WM30.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No way should Triple H ever go over Punk again. What a fucking retarded idea.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I really hope that isn't true. If that's why he quit then Punk is a hypocrite. He's all about how it's Bryan's time and he hasn't resigned a new contract (and probably wasn't going to) but has a problem jobbing to HHH months before he's leaving for an unknown period of time in order to make Bryan's win seem even bigger. That's a far cry from quitting in protest over part timers. I'm gonna have to listen to that podcast. Was it from today or yesterday?


Are you fuckin serious? Dude just drop the hate. Any of us would quit if we have to job HHH. He already did once and it fucked up his momentum. You connecting this on Daniel Bryan is ridiculous.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> If Punk is gone at the end of his contract, there's no reason for him to go over at WM30.


In any case lose to HHH is still a stupidity, if he will put over someone that gotta be a young talent, not triple ego again.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fizban said:


> Are you fuckin serious? Dude just drop the hate. Any of us would quit if we have to job HHH. He already did once and it fucked up his momentum. You connecting this on Daniel Bryan is ridiculous.


What momentum? He was planning to quit 2 months later. He doesn't need momentum. He needs to be jobbing to anyone and everyone on his way out like those that came before him. Jesus you guys will go out of your way to suck that dick won't you? If Cena left tomorrow because he refused to job to somebody you'd want his head on a platter.





Soulrollins said:


> In any case lose to HHH is still a stupidity, if he will put over someone that gotta be a young talent, not triple ego again.


That's a fair point assuming he would have been ok with that too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> We'll obviously it would be better to happen at Mania but do you really think Bryan beating HHH when Punk couldn't wouldn;t be seen as a bigger win than bryan beating HHH alone?


It would. So would HHH first beating Cena and Orton and Kofi and Wyatt and Batista. It doesn't matter though as it would never be as important of a victory than for Bryan to get his big win over Triple H on a milestone Wrestlemania as opposed to a B ppv. 

And CM Punk couldn't beat Triple H already.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> We'll obviously it would be better to happen at Mania but do you really think Bryan beating HHH when Punk couldn't wouldn;t be seen as a bigger win than bryan beating HHH alone?


lol you try to putting daniel bryan over punk? dud you really lose it when it comes to punk. Punk's leaving will be really healthy for you because you just can't drop it.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Fine with Punk jobbing, except when it's to Gonzo. If it was Reigns or Bryan he refused to put over I would have a problem. Punk not wanting to soothe HHH raging ego isn't a problem.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fizban said:


> lol you try to putting daniel bryan over punk? dud you really lose it when it comes to punk. Punk's leaving will be really healthy for you because you just can't drop it.


WTF are you talking about? The report quoted said the plan was for HHH to beat Punk so HHH could ultimately lose to Bryan. Read the thread before you make a stupid response.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> What momentum? He was planning to quit 2 months later. He doesn't need momentum. He needs to be jobbing to anyone and everyone on his way out like those that came before him. Jesus you guys will go out of your way to suck that dick won't you? If Cena left tomorrow because he refused to job to somebody you'd want his head on a platter.
> 
> That's a fair point assuming he would have been ok with that too.


i was talking about his summer of punk momentum, ofc he doesnt have any momentum right now and this isn't abt punk. I would say same thing if this was Bryan,Ziggler etc etc


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk left because he didn't want to job to HHH? AWESOME
it would be the ultimate bullshit result ever.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Punk left because he didn't want to job to HHH? AWESOME
> it would be the ultimate bullshit result ever.


Not as presented it wouldn't. It would have been a means to an end. The end being making Bryan a major star. If this is all about jobbing to HHH then Punk should have no problem coming back and jobbing to someone else Like Sandow, Reigns, or Ambrose...agreed?


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

checkcola said:


> If Punk is gone at the end of his contract, there's no reason for him to go over at WM30.


Then he should be used to help build a new star or even tear the house down by losing to Daniel Bryan; not be used to help feed a washed up, part-timer's humungous ego in HHH.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Not as presented it wouldn't. It would have been a means to an end. The end being making Bryan a major star. If this is all about jobbing to HHH then Punk should have no problem coming back and jobbing to someone else Like Sandow, Reigns, or Ambrose...agreed?


It wouldnt make sense that he jobbed to Sandow right now. He's beyond buried right now

He already put Reigns over.

I dont think he would have a problem putting Ambrose over. He has said many times he deserves a big push, and if I recall correctly he said he'd like to have his last match with Dean.

I dont think Punk had a problem with having a match with HHH. Thats a big match for everyone. I think the reports of Vince/bookers changing plans right before Raw and therefore Punk having to feud Kane for WM are probably more accurate. But this is all speculation, of course.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk is smart if that report is true. He obviously knew HHH would get a sudden injury between WM and ER preventing him from losing to Bryan.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Punk's contract status is irrelevant in judging his motivations for being pissed at having to job to Hunter. The reason it is irrelevant is because jobbing to Hunter should not be happening, fullstop. If they wanted Bryan to take down the Authority, they should've planned for him to have the WM before giving it to Punk and then telling him he's jobbing. All Punk jobbing to Hunter does is give Trips ego more fuel, especially as he could then come out and say, "Punk didn't wanna re-sign because he knows I'm better than him."


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Daniel Bryan going over HHH at Mania will help him way more than going over him at Extreme Rules. So what Punk did is better for Bryan now.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Punk is smart if that report is true. He obviously knew HHH would get a sudden injury between WM and ER preventing him from losing to Bryan.


:lol I wouldn't surprise if it would happen, for all is know so far.
Put HHH over =/= put Daniel Bryan over.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Apparently they immediately came back. Ratings have gone down as there are more people total watching tv. More viewers, more channels, more options. *Households actually watching WWE...almost exactly the same going back to 2000.*


Is this actually true? I saw a report suggesting it was almost 1 million LESS households. But I might be misremembering badly. Anyone got the stats on this?

I know the ratings drop is more because of more people watching tv than simply less people watching WWE, but I was under the impression that the households number had declined


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fizban said:


> Daniel Bryan going over HHH at Mania will help him way more than going over him at Extreme Rules. So what Punk did is better for Bryan now.


Agree. HHH says he will allow Bryan to face the WWE champion at ER only if Bryan can beat HHH at WM, Bryan goes over at WM, beats the champ in Seattle at ER. Punk comes back as a heel and we get Heel Punk vs Face Bryan @ Summerslam.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

All well and good except Batista isn't going to lose the title until after his movie is out. Vince wants Batista carrying that title around red carpet premiers same as the Rock did.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> All well and good except Batista isn't going to lose the title until after his movie is out. Vince wants Batista carrying that title around red carpet premiers same as the Rock did.


They rematch Orton/Batista at ER in front of that crowd, oh man, that will be a sight to see.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> All well and good except Batista isn't going to lose the title until after his movie is out. Vince wants Batista carrying that title around red carpet premiers same as the Rock did.


Before RR I would 100% expect this. But if the crowds keep hijacking the shows and getting negative press I don't think Vince would go that route. If the negativity grows I don't think studio behind GOG would like it either if their movie gets linked with a company that doesn't seem to care about their fans.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Your_Solution said:


> Is this actually true? I saw a report suggesting it was almost 1 million LESS households. But I might be misremembering badly. Anyone got the stats on this?
> 
> I know the ratings drop is more because of more people watching tv than simply less people watching WWE, but I was under the impression that the households number had declined


For the rating to be cut in half from 2000 to 2014, there is just no way it is only because of a growing TV market. I do think that it has something to do with it, but the WWE is not watched in nearly as many total households as it used to be, which is even worse because the overall audience has grown so much.


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

being not happy with the current is like being not happy if someone was taking a dump on your bike.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Already in house shows http://instagram.com/p/j2rgYToJqV/

Just wait for Raw :banderas


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Redzero said:


> Already in house shows http://instagram.com/p/j2rgYToJqV/


I want Punk back as much as the next guy but this could get annoying quick if it happens during ever match.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Schmoove said:


> I want Punk back as much as the next guy but this could get annoying quick if it happens during ever match.


It won't. It'll end the second WWE responds to all this. Unless Punk agrees to come back and they turn this into a story line most likely they are gonna bury him hardcore Monday night.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Redzero said:


> Already in house shows http://instagram.com/p/j2rgYToJqV/
> 
> Just wait for Raw :banderas


Pretty weak chant.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Pretty weak chant.


its a house show.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> its a house show.....


Raw isnt in Chicago Monday. If a similar percentage chant on Monday, it will be ineffective at best.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Watching Smackdown and they are advertising Punk for the Smackdown two weeks before Mania in Boston, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> How many of you consider Punk to be a traitor.. A Benedict Arnold.


Surely you're not insinuating such, are you?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It won't. It'll end the second WWE responds to all this. Unless Punk agrees to come back and they turn this into a story line most likely they are gonna bury him hardcore Monday night.


 Unless this a work, I also think Punk is gonna get the burial of all burials on Raw, especially if he did just "take his ball and went home".
edit: i'll say one thing, this is getting me to watch Raw again. Something I wasn't going to do after the Rumble, especially not live.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

I cant wait for Monday hope its a good crowed and they chant punks name all the tine.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theswayzetrain said:


> I cant wait for Monday hope its a good crowed and they chant punks name all the tine.


It's Omaha, Nebraska. Don't hold your breathe.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

If they don't address it, Im all for it if the crowd chants Punk throughout the entire show/RTWM.... what match on fucking RAW is gonna be sooooo fucking amazing that it takes precedence. I mean, really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> Watching Smackdown and they are advertising Punk for the Smackdown two weeks before Mania in Boston, take that for what it's worth.



What?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


>


lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jmacz said:


> Watching Smackdown and they are advertising Punk for the Smackdown two weeks before Mania in Boston, take that for what it's worth.


My friends wanna go to that show but after the rumble and it being smackdown I'm on the fence.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Either two ways this is ending:

1. It's all a work and will generate a slight amount of interest
2. Punk actually grows a set of balls and learns how to politic with Vince, and when he comes back, gets booked "better" (basically gets in more main event matches)

Either way I think this will end well


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

theswayzetrain said:


> I cant wait for Monday hope its a good crowed and they chant punks name all the tine.


So you want them to chant the name of someone who walked out and quit on his fans, while the guys in the ring who didn't leave are busting their ass for you and everyone watching?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Either two ways this is ending:
> 
> 1. It's all a work and will generate a slight amount of interest
> 2. Punk actually grows a set of balls and learns how to politic with Vince, and when he comes back, gets booked "better" (basically gets in more main event matches)
> ...


Punk wants a Mania main event, unless he gets that he will never be happy.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



almostfamous said:


> Wow this is huge if true. "Stone Cold can take his ball and go home". What do people think about HHH-Bryan at mania, because that's where this will go if Punk is gone.


HHH vs. Bryan can work if they set the stipulation that Bryan's the No. 1 contender if he wins. Have Bryan put his career on the line to get HHH to agree to the match. Bryan wins and faces Orton or Batista at Extreme Rules in Seattle.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

darksideon said:


> So you want them to chant the name of someone who walked out and quit on his fans, while the guys in the ring who didn't leave are busting their ass for you and everyone watching?


He didnt walk out on the fans, he walked out for the fans. 

So to answer your question: :yes


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Can anyone explain this thing with the Smackdown in Boston? ty.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He didnt walk out on the fans, he walked out for the fans.
> 
> So to answer your question: :yes


If this is true, and it is not a work, he DID walk out on the fans. He walked out on his boss, he walked out on his company, he walked out on his friends, he walked out on his family (AJ) and he walked out on the fans. If you think otherwise it shows just how much of a mark you are for CM Punk. I don't care WHAT you want as an individual you DO YOUR JOB. If that means wrestling hornswaggle for 3 months strait and losing more than half the matches, finish out your contract, do your job and then you can decide if that is what you want to do or not. You don't leave 2 months before the grandest stage of them all because you aren't happy with the booking, it's the damn truth and I am a HUGE CM Punk fan.

I think some of you just really aren't understanding the concept of being a contractually paid employee for a sports entertainment company.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jmacz said:


> Watching Smackdown and they are advertising Punk for the Smackdown two weeks before Mania in Boston, take that for what it's worth.


Really? No site or fb page is talking about this yet.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He didnt walk out on the fans, he walked out for the fans.
> 
> So to answer your question: :yes


So not honoring your contract and sitting out at the time when the fans want to see you the most isn't walking out on the fans? Especially when his contract ends a few months later. He could of stuck it out for the fans at least until his contract ended. This is all if it isn't work. CM Punk did this for CM punk, not the fans.


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Djbousquet said:


> If this is true, and it is not a work, he DID walk out on the fans. He walked out on his boss, he walked out on his friends, he walked out on his family (AJ) and he walked out on the fans. If you think otherwise it shows just how much of a mark you are for CM Punk. I don't care WHAT you want as an individual you DO YOUR JOB. *If that means wrestling hornswaggle for 3 months strait and losing more than half the matches*, finish out your contract, do your job and then you can decide if that is what you want to do or not. You don't leave 2 months before the grandest stage of them all because you aren't happy with the booking.
> 
> THIS IS WRESTLING!


Goddddddddd thanks he left:bearer


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He didnt walk out on the fans, he walked out for the fans.
> 
> So to answer your question: :yes


Yeah, that's what Punk is known for. His martyrdom. 




Redzero said:


> Can anyone explain this thing with the Smackdown in Boston? ty.


Probably an old commercial that wasn't pulled. It will be soon. They are giving refunds back for people who ordered Axxess packages. You are talking about a lot of money there.





Djbousquet said:


> If this is true, and it is not a work, he DID walk out on the fans. He walked out on his boss, he walked out on his company, he walked out on his friends, he walked out on his family (AJ) and he walked out on the fans. If you think otherwise it shows just how much of a mark you are for CM Punk. I don't care WHAT you want as an individual you DO YOUR JOB. If that means wrestling hornswaggle for 3 months strait and losing more than half the matches, finish out your contract, do your job and then you can decide if that is what you want to do or not. You don't leave 2 months before the grandest stage of them all because you aren't happy with the booking, it's the damn truth and I am a HUGE CM Punk fan.
> 
> I think some of you just really aren't understanding the concept of being a contractually paid employee for a sports entertainment company.


:clap


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Djbousquet said:


> If this is true, and it is not a work, he DID walk out on the fans. He walked out on his boss, he walked out on his company, he walked out on his friends, he walked out on his family (AJ) and he walked out on the fans. If you think otherwise it shows just how much of a mark you are for CM Punk. I don't care WHAT you want as an individual you DO YOUR JOB. If that means wrestling hornswaggle for 3 months strait and losing more than half the matches, finish out your contract, do your job and then you can decide if that is what you want to do or not. You don't leave 2 months before the grandest stage of them all because you aren't happy with the booking, it's the damn truth and I am a HUGE CM Punk fan.
> 
> I think some of you just really aren't understanding the concept of being a contractually paid employee for a sports entertainment company.


Exactly.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Sad part is I was really looking forward to the build up of Punk Vs. The Authority culminating with his match at WMXXX with trips.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Who cares if he left before his contract ran out. That's never stopped others from walking out. And Vince doesn't deserve loyalty anyways. I think Montreal showed how Vince repays years of "loyalty."*


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

This was mentioned on my local news so I don't really think its a work. That being said I still would like to know what were the exact reasons.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Redzero said:


> What?


During the first commercial break, actually the first commercial and ad ran saying something a long the lines of, "HEY WWE IS COMING TO BOSTON FOR SMACKDOWN 2 WEEKS BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA SEE JOHN CENA, DANIEL BRYAN, CM PUNK AND A LOT OF YOUR OTHER FAVORITE SUPERSTARS!!!!"

I live in the Boston area so I assume only people in my market saw that.



SoupBro said:


> My friends wanna go to that show but after the rumble and it being smackdown I'm on the fence.


Yeah I'm going to wait for Raw to come back, I was going to go to Survivor Series, but one I realized it was going to be Big Show vs Orton I decided against it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Card subject to change. Card is always subject to change.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

-


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> If this is true, and it is not a work, he DID walk out on the fans. He walked out on his boss, he walked out on his company, he walked out on his friends, he walked out on his family (AJ) and he walked out on the fans. If you think otherwise it shows just how much of a mark you are for CM Punk. I don't care WHAT you want as an individual you DO YOUR JOB. If that means wrestling hornswaggle for 3 months strait and losing more than half the matches, finish out your contract, do your job and then you can decide if that is what you want to do or not. You don't leave 2 months before the grandest stage of them all because you aren't happy with the booking, it's the damn truth and I am a HUGE CM Punk fan.
> 
> I think some of you just really aren't understanding the concept of being a contractually paid employee for a sports entertainment company.


We understand, but we are simply fans, we do not work for WWE (maybe you do). So we shouldnt care about what he had signed with WWE. He signed a contract for X years? He's still free to go, but of course he will be fined. He's a grown up and can decide what to do facing responsibility for his actions. While you guys are making a big deal out of this, violating his contract is something that we should not worry about. He will pay what it takes if he did.

As far as his fans are concerned, I think it is them who should decide if Punk walked out on them or not. IMO, this is not the way you end things. It'll be terrible if the last image we have of Punk as a wrestler is getting chokeslamed through a table. But it is him who buried his own career if this is true. We need more details to know if this was justified, though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some of the Punk marks are giving new meaning to blind loyalty. It should be no surprise when Punk's song is *CULT* of Personality.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


Incredible knack and double standards of adding comments that add nothing to a thread. Yet in a condescending manor.

Don't get on people's backs when they are passionate about something just because you are taking the high ground and distancing yourself from the subject. I am sure you have a mentality of " I am an honest person who says it how it is" but that is some tired shtick.

How about stop using double standards and if your going to comment then at least make it relevant and noteworthy rather than patronising rubbish.


I am sure plenty of people could take the piss out off you for your obsession with Chloe Mortez.

At least add something to the conversation other than what I would suggest could be considered baiting. To which I might suggest is a 1 week ban.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The only person Punk walked out for is himself. 

I cant believe that the smarks who hate wrestlers like Hogan & Triple H for politicking their way to the top are actually glad CM Punk is attempting to do this.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Employment contracts get broken by both sides, the employee and employer, all the time. Not that big a deal. Walking out without warning is pretty low though, he likely created a ton of unnecessary headaches that him giving them even just a week's notice would have avoided.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


Or maybe some of us legitimately think he's right to protest in this way.

Look, I can see why you and others think he's being unprofessional, I get that. But we don't truly know what's going on backstage, so it's difficult to fully judge a man's actions without knowing the facts.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kamaria said:


> Or maybe some of us legitimately think he's right to protest in this way.
> 
> Look, I can see why you and others think he's being unprofessional, I get that. But we don't truly know what's going on backstage, so it's difficult to fully judge a man's actions without knowing the facts.


The facts are relatively clear and accumulative based on reports from the inside. It really boils down to which parts you want to believe and which parts you want to focus on. 

Do you focus more on the fact that he was working injured and worried about his health?
Do you focus more on the fact that he was jobbed and didn't have a significant role?
Do you focus more on whether he was upset at others' booking?

And so on. 

Not knowing the truth doesn't keep people from making educated guesses and then interpreting those based on their personal like or dislike. What I've seen so far is a lot of people jumping to conclusions on either side and ignoring the most core issue and that is in the end nobody wins until and unless he comes back. And yes, that does include the fans as well as the company as well as Punk himself.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


One can say the same about the Punk haters :draper2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I don't bother with white knighting. I also don't blame him for leaving. Nor am I shocked he did leave. It is what it is. I still think he'll come back for XXX, but if not then I guess Hunter can book himself to look stronger than someone else.*


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If Chris Hero would have just hit the gym and stayed out of the fast food drive-throughs, this never would have happened,


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I will rather not see Punk than see him comeback just to lose to that ego maniac in WM.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I had no interest in Punk/HHH. I said it before, never trust Hunter to do it right. Even if he lost to Punk, it wouldn't be clean and knowing Trips, would probably take 3 GTS in a row just to pin him.*


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

The lack of professionalism is justified when the politic of your company is based on spit in the face of the consumer. 

Like it or not, Punk leaving WWE was for good, someone have to do something like it if you want changes in WWE , at least a little.

Punk leaving was an smart and fearful move. IMO.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone been on WWE's facebook page?

Its kinda hilarious, every post they have made has just been overrun by thousands of angry people bitching about Punk.


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope he comes back.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He didnt walk out on the fans, he walked out for the fans.
> 
> So to answer your question: :yes


Sure he did.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Talking about principle from a company who is an absolute prostitute for money and publicity who has shown no signs of ethics is laughable. 

Can we not dismiss the undeniable wwe problems? Following wwe is an absolute aneurysm. I would not want to follow my favorite wrestler through the drab especially if they are not even happy.


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

*Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

To hold the WWE title for that long you never know. Do you think he played politics ?

Im a Punk fan btw.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the next coming weeks/months are gonna be too smarky in WWE's atmosphere, I don't think the waters will calm down at least not anytime soon


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

He played the game... unk :hhh2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Of course he did. Everyone does. Even if he didn't play politics, not playing politics is just another form of playing politics. The act of not doing anything or attempting to rub someone the wrong way will ultimately rub at least one person the wrong way. While some forms of playing politics are much more obvious, like purposely pushing someone under the bus, not doing anything is a political strategy to make yourself look like a good guy. Yeah, doing nothing is passive, but passive aggression can do wonders towards getting what you want. Do I know what Punk did backstage? No. But since everyone plays politics, willingly or not, Punk did play politics. I would assume he had some leverage backstage at some point later in his career.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

You just had to throw in at the end you was a punk fan are you really that scared of a punk fan being a Keyboard warrior?


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



Finlay12 said:


> You just had to throw in at the end you was a punk fan are you really that scared of a punk fan being a Keyboard warrior?


I don't want this to get ugly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


You actually going to add anything to this discussion? Because that comment is condescending as hell considering the reasons for why many of us are behind this move are well documented. But if you feel like slighting posters here for what have been actual good reasons simply.. because.. well, that isn't just gonna sit with me regardless of your position in this forum.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

of course he played politics...how else do you think he was able to get a really good contract in 2011.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



zestthebest said:


> I don't want this to get ugly.


Ya I understand they tend to get keyboard angry pretty quickly May the force be with you.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> *I had no interest in Punk/HHH. I said it before, never trust Hunter to do it right. Even if he lost to Punk, it wouldn't be clean and knowing Trips, would probably take 3 GTS in a row just to pin him.*


it did take like 3 pedigrees to beat Punk though...


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

probably


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Pretty much every guy at that level has. It's pro wrestling. Not charity work.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

With the exception of Foley, nobody has got to the top without playing politics to some degree.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Soulrollins said:


> The lack of professionalism is justified when the politic of your company is based on spit in the face of the consumer.
> 
> Like it or not, Punk leaving WWE was for good, someone have to do something like it if you want changes in WWE , at least a little.
> 
> Punk leaving was an smart and fearful move. IMO.


If Punk doesn't come back, WWE will minimize his contributions and demonize him for leaving (HHH+Cena can do that well with their "he ditched the company and fans) speeches.

WWE's gone through worse and survived. Also, NOBODY is gonna follow Punk's example. Most of these guys can't get another real job as they went into wrestling instead of College. They may not get booked properly, but they get paid and WWE is THE only premier wrestling corperation today. Wrestlers who leave don't have a competitor to go to (TNA dosen't count). This is why WWE needs competition. As it stands, Punk can't do shit but sit on his ass, but if WCW was still alive and thriving, he could've fucked WWE over by going there.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

The second you even walk into a job interview for the most regular of jobs, you have to start playing politics in one form or another. 

this whole fucked world is politics unless you want to be homeless, in a half way house, or living with your parents.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

I honestly believe Punk was champion for that long because The Rock claimed real early in the year that he wanted to win the WWE championship. Had that not happened and his title reign panned out the same he would have dropped it to Ryback.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



RugbyRat said:


> With the exception of Foley, nobody has got to the top without playing politics to some degree.


How do you know?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"HE WALKED OUT ON HIS FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND FANS."

Well, first off. I'm pretty sure his FRIENDS understand why he's doing it. Same thing with AJ. I'm prettttty sure they'd understand that if your friends with Punk. So I don't know how some of you can make that claim. 

Fans? Maybe. Me, as a fan? I get why he did it. If you can't understand it, that's on you. I don't see how you can be a fan of Punk and be confused about him doing this. Does it make it right or wrong? Won't say. But you should be able to understand why he did it. 

Some people just throw the dumbest shit out there I swear.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



SovereignVA said:


> I honestly believe Punk was champion for that long because The Rock claimed real early in the year that he wanted to win the WWE championship. Had that not happened and his title reign panned out the same he would have dropped it to Ryback.


Actually he would have dropped it to Bryan in the summer. That is what most of creative wanted was for Bryan and Punk to swap the belt back and forth during their feud but it was over ruled due to Rock wanting to beat a long term champion for the belt..


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

No shit OP.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> it did take like 3 pedigrees to beat Punk though...


And a jackknife powerbomb.




SideburnGuru said:


> "HE WALKED OUT ON HIS FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND FANS."
> 
> Well, first off. I'm pretty sure his FRIENDS understand why he's doing it. Same thing with AJ. I'm prettttty sure they'd understand that if your friends with Punk. So I don't know how some of you can make that claim.
> 
> ...


Because they wasted their hard earned money to see Punk and now they can't, maybe? Thankfully WWE is offering refunds for the AXXess packages anyway. I guess the house show people are just SOL.


Edit: Interesting article.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty much every guy at that level has. It's pro wrestling. *Not charity work.*


Charity as a whole is probably one of the most political "industries" in the world.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Kind of lame In the past year and a bit he's had to lose to Triple H, The Rock and The Undertaker just to rub in how shit this era really is lol. They're all stars obviously, but I think Batista being a guy who was shoved down peoples throats, then coming back and winning the Rumble was the final straw


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



RugbyRat said:


> With the exception of Foley, nobody has got to the top without playing politics to some degree.


Foley did as well, by doing shit that nobody else would, so they'd give him a better spot. That's politics too.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> "HE WALKED OUT ON HIS FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND FANS."
> 
> Well, first off. I'm pretty sure his FRIENDS understand why he's doing it. Same thing with AJ. I'm prettttty sure they'd understand that if your friends with Punk. So I don't know how some of you can make that claim.
> 
> ...


I get why he did it.... its pretty simple to understand for the smart ones


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



Happenstan said:


> Actually he would have dropped it to Bryan in the summer. That is what most of creative wanted was for Bryan and Punk to swap the belt back and forth during their feud *but it was over ruled due to Rock wanting to beat a long term champion for the belt..*


Where did you hear that? From what I understand, WWE wanted Rock to beat an established Champion so that his reign is more over when he brings the title to Press Events. Rock may have wanted the title in his contract (but did he really? I'm sure he knew he woulden't do much as Champion due to his schedule) but WWE wanted that belt on a Hollywood star.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

SideburnGuru said:


> "HE WALKED OUT ON HIS FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND FANS."
> 
> Well, first off. I'm pretty sure his FRIENDS understand why he's doing it. Same thing with AJ. I'm prettttty sure they'd understand that if your friends with Punk. So I don't know how some of you can make that claim.
> 
> ...


Not everyone thinks at that level. Put corperate-loving Cena out there talking about what he gives to the Company through thick and thin (such as his divorce and losing to The Miz) and contrast that to Punk. The more casual fans will fall for it. WWE's a marketing machine, and Punk won't go down well in history if he rubs WWE the wrong way.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Punk is probably upset because he can't main event wrestlemania and The Rock who will not appear in this year wrestlemania is not be blamed. I always knew even if The Rock not returning,Punk will not main event wrestlemania.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> "HE WALKED OUT ON HIS FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND FANS."
> 
> Well, first off. I'm pretty sure his FRIENDS understand why he's doing it. Same thing with AJ. I'm prettttty sure they'd understand that if your friends with Punk. So I don't know how some of you can make that claim.
> 
> ...


The only acceptable reason for him leaving before his contract is up is due to his health. This is plausible because he's said some pretty crazy things about MRI's and stuff, so that reason would fly. If he left due to poor booking then he should never be hired again. That's selfish, unprofessional and ridiculous when you only have a few months left on your contract. I don't care who you are, you don't walk out on your job until your contract is over and anyone who has ever had a job that matters knows this. Even when people hate their jobs and decide to quit they give a 2 week notice which by all accounts did not happen. However, until we hear what happened I'm going to assume it was a combination of both, hoping that health is reason #1.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Finlay12 said:


> Keyboard warrior?


You have no idea how sick of this term I am.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*


So rather than actually add something constructive to the discussion at hand, you decided you would instead try to bait people with what is essentially poor attempts at trolling. :clap 

Like I've stated earlier in the thread, his character has been a watered down heavily scripted shell of its former MITB 2011 self and he's been put in meaningless feuds with little to no storyline or reason for the matches to happen other than to give him a place on the card. With the type of person Punk is, you could tell the lack of any meaningful feuds and terrible writing WWE has subjected him and the rest of the roster to has probably been eating away at him for a while now. He hated being there and was just forcing himself to go on until his contract ended. The fact that after the kind of shit this company has put its employees through, he's one of the few who had the balls to stand up for himself says something about the guy. So again, whether you like Punk or not, him leaving was completely justified for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

wow..the guy who has been the victem of politics of HHH and his clique is accused of playing politics

just look at the royal rumble.. A 45 years old man who has never been in same calibar wrestling wise and talent wise as punk and Bryan makes a come back after 4 years.. winning rumble.... 2 50 years olds win the tag team title when we have young guys.. and one of the best tag team divisions in years...

Randy ortan is champion despite Danial bryan being one of the most popular guy.. clearly HHH is playing politics and handing everytthing to his buddies..

I am with Punk in this one...


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

All I can say is if there is anybody in else in that locker room that doesn't wanna be there they can get the F out.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Aaron510 said:


> wow..the guy who has been the victem of politics of HHH and his clique is accused of playing politics
> 
> just look at the royal rumble.. A 45 years old man who has never been in same calibar wrestling wise and talent wise as punk and Bryan makes a come back after 4 years.. winning rumble.... 2 50 years olds win the tag team title when we have young guys.. and one of the best tag team divisions in years...
> 
> ...


Spot on, my friend. Can't blame Punk for jumping ship on this mess. Even if the company is trading higher now than ever before, the current state of the show is beyond fucked.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Everyone does, who cares, it's the nature of the game, you need to climb over someone to get noticed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

No. I don't think so. And I'm being serious. Politicking would've gotten him a better position on the card and wouldn't have forced him to walk the way he did. Politicking in this context means currying favour to get an undeserved position but as far as I can tell Punk earned his spot on merit.

Asking for a better position. Working for it. Even demanding one is not playing politics. I know it's probably easy to interpret him threatening not to re-sign could be interpreted as politicking, but maybe it wasn't. Maybe he just said that he will leave and at that point a lightbulb moment happened and Vince converted it into a storyline which both agreed upon in advance. 

Anyways who's to know.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

No, I just think WWE wanted him to keep the title that long so it would mean more when the Rock won it from him.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Of course..look how he cried about the Rock yet wanted to headline with Austin. He's full of bullshit.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *The Punk white knights are pretty hilarious right now.*



:jordan3


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Obviously, yes.

His character is just a character. Behind the scenes it ain't like he gave that much of a shit about anyone else getting pushed unless he was already getting his in droves.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> The reason you like Akeem, whoever the fuck that is, is because you found something good about him that you liked. If he was shit all around you wouldn't like him unless you're retarded. Plz stop embarrassing yourself.


So you're trying to establish credibility, and you don't even know who Akeem is. I'm going to assume you're about 14. Wow. Overmatched and outgunned. Move along, son.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He's just trying to be like his hero Stone Cold who also walked out on the company.

Either way I don't care to be honest, he'll come back in 4-5 years and do the exact same thing that Batista is doing now, and he won't whine or complain. This has nothing to do with Bryan's treatment or the state of the company but his own ego and thought about where he should be on the card. Maybe his opinion is right and the WWE is misusing him, but that doesn't nor WON'T change the direction of the company. He never would have been the main event of Wrestlemania 30 no matter how good of a year he had. It wouldn't matter. Vince would never put him in the main event because he wants to sell a match he thinks people (see casuals) will buy and as long as he doesn't think Punk can draw those fans in (and he'd need strong evidence of that), that won't change.

I honestly don't care. His work so far this year has been trash imo. It's no big loss.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

You can't go very far in WWE without playing some politics.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Just like when people said for Cena when he took time off to heal his injuries.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't care too much that he left to be honest. We still have a lot of good talent and there will always be new guys that get pushed.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish he releases some kind of statement already so the fans can somewhat quiet down and not chant CM Punk all the time going forward.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Not really. If he comes back a few years down the road, I'll dig it. But no biggie if he leaves right now.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Meh, he was ok. Never really a fan of him at all. 

I won't miss him.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

He needs to release a statement. Him not doing so just makes it look like a typical Punk move to get publicity and once again, try and fill his bottomless thirst for controversy. 

Like, I understand that he up and left but if there was something genuine about it, wouldn't he want to speak out on it? 


SCSA said right away "I didn't wanna put Brock over on a fucking RAW" and people respected that lol. I don't get it. Punk just needs to say what he meant to say by leaving and man up. It's almost like he would rather leave it up to speculation because he knows he has a cult following that will make the best of it. He doesn't understand that people are just curious for an answer and literally do not care how petty it is. At first, I can understand silence, but at this point people are just looking at him to man up and he's not doing it nor do I see him doing it...


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> So you're trying to establish credibility, and you don't even know who Akeem is. I'm going to assume you're about 14. Wow. Overmatched and outgunned. Move along, son.


Wow I'm a lot older than 14 and I barely know who the fuck Akeem is either.

Not every wrestling fan has the time to watch matches from 1987 fpalm.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*10 reasons WWE need CM Punk back ASAP





*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Why would people who hate Punk miss him? Punk is my favourite wrestler, but stop using across the board, clearly untrue statements. I didn't miss John Cena in the slightest.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Punk peaked, and was obviously worn out. Not everyone has Cena's stamina. He needed a break (even if he dosen't come back, but he probably will)


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would people who hate Punk miss him? Punk is my favourite wrestler, but stop using across the board, clearly untrue statements. I didn't miss John Cena in the slightest.


Not to get off-topic, but I have to agree - when Cena disappeared, it was actually one of the most refreshing things I can remember...

...and that is downright sad. :no:

I do love to see CM Punk in the WWE, but not everyone will miss the guy.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Maybe some who didn't like him will. Maybe some will actually start appreciating him after he's gone.

Either way Punk has enough fans worldwide to worry whether someone who doesn't like him will eventually miss him.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



sesshomaru said:


> Punk peaked, and was obviously worn out. *Not everyone has Cena's stamina.* He needed a break (even if he dosen't come back, but he probably will)


Not everyone's on roids you mean :lol 
it kind of feels like Punk being straight edge and getting so visibly worn out kind of outed the fact that other wrestlers are probably on some kind of substances. I've never seen a wrestler look as exhausted as Punk did the last couple of months.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> You can't go very far in WWE without playing some politics.


look at The Rock


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just release a fucking statement Punk so all the fans can move on.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Will have forgotten about him before WMXXX.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

oh CM Punk,
you're the love of my life

oh CM Punk,
i'll let you shag my wife

I want greasy hair too


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

What a dumb thread!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just release a fucking statement Punk so all the fans can move on.


Maybe once things settle, behind the scenes.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

If you don´t play politics you will get shit on and stamped on.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Him not releasing a statement only makes me think he wants to get a better offer and come back. If that's the case, he would only come off looking more whiny. I'd rather he stay gone for now and come out with a statement or tweet or something.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Not a chance, even though Punk will be back


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Probably. But after his shit work prior to him walking out, AND him being one of the very least athletic guys on the roster next to along with MIZ, not really.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I sure as hell didn't miss Cena & I'm not really going to miss Punk.


----------



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Ill miss punk. Shame he was being missbooked and being pushed down the card. Maybe he can see the way top workers like him bryan ziggler and cesaro arent being alowed to fullfill rhe spots that parttimers are alowed


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Great job dragging all of the Punk haters into one thread. This should be entertaining. :clap


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

CM Punk's booking has been horrible the past few months, i definitely won't miss that. I'm glad he's taking a break so he can take some time to recover, he's been dealing with a lot of injuries as of a late. Punk rarely takes time off so this could be good for him. He might be back one day.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I'll miss him for sure, one of the guys I actually hope to see every Raw. He's one of the reasons why I even went to Mania last year and numerous shows within the past few years.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Him not releasing a statement only makes me think he wants to get a better offer and come back. If that's the case, he would only come off looking more whiny. I'd rather he stay gone for now and come out with a statement or tweet or something.


They'll be negotiating. Could be owed money and WWE are refusing to pay now etc will have to forfeit bonus/merch payments for rest of year etc. Any number of things that probably have to be discussed as he's unlikely to want to burn the bridges there completely.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Nah I dont gonna miss him. He was watered down and boring.

CM Punk sucks right now, and has charisma like a white wall.

It's time for Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TNA shot a retirement angle using Bobby Roode during Impact tapings overseas that was 100-percent a play on the CM Punk situation in WWE right now. In the story, Dixie Carter offers Roode a 10-percent stake in the company to wrestle in the aforementioned Lockdown match. 

Seriously?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Lolno.

Considering that I'm watching only Brock Lesnar segments and some random funny\botched\sick\awesome stuff, I wont even notice his absence.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Punk really looked like he needed some time off, and if he's getting into a program with HHH, now is probably the best time to leave. I still think this whole thing is probably a work, but either way, Punk wins lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



krillep said:


> Nah I dont gonna miss him. He was watered down and boring.
> 
> CM Punk sucks right now, and has charisma like a white wall.
> 
> It's time for Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns.


So much more charisma in those two. unk2


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Sure, they guy was great(when he was into it) but nah, life moves on.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



sesshomaru said:


> Where did you hear that? From what I understand, WWE wanted Rock to beat an established Champion so that his reign is more over when he brings the title to Press Events. Rock may have wanted the title in his contract (but did he really? I'm sure he knew he woulden't do much as Champion due to his schedule) but WWE wanted that belt on a Hollywood star.


Rock never wanted the belt..that was just the, stip they went with for the rematch with Cena. The Rock only cares about dream matches. He wanted to work with Lesnar more than anything he did in 2013.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even though the punk haters will hate no matter what. You can't blame punk for doing this (if it's true) he did deserve to headline wrestlemania and the product has got really bad. The WWE have made it clear to all talent that you have to be friends with HHH to make it or look like you are on steroids. CM punk is very popular and it will have a huge impact on the quality of the WWE. Now Daniel Bryan is going to be carrying the WWE for a lot of adult fans in terms of the main events and the WWE have made it clear that they have very little faith in him:

I feel like WWE is mirroring WCW and it's the worst time for them to be doing it. What's going to happen after mainia when Brock, taker and hhh won't wrestle until next mania and Batista proves he's unpopular and can't draw. As much as some don't like him the WWE does need punk


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

In a company with HHH, orton, Batista and cena you have no hope if you don't play some politics


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The fact he hasn't said anything since news broke of him leaving (if he even has that is) tells me either 
A) he's after some publicity and a better paid contract
B) he's legit hurt and its part of a story
or
C) he's spat his dummy out because he was actually getting a match at Wrestlemania whereas other talent on the roster will be watching the event from catering in the back.

The sooner Punk OR the WWE release some form of statement clarifying what's gone on the better.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I don't see how we will miss him being that the company will be a better overall brand now that he left.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So much more charisma in those two. unk2


He obviously heard the word charisma from someone and thought it was cool to use it without even knowing it's meaning.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Never been a fan. 

I won't miss his shit attitude and constant whining.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> TNA shot a retirement angle using Bobby Roode during Impact tapings overseas that was 100-percent a play on the CM Punk situation in WWE right now. In the story, Dixie Carter offers Roode a 10-percent stake in the company to wrestle in the aforementioned Lockdown match.
> 
> Seriously?



But why would anyone want a 10 percent stake in TNA? :lmao


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Punk had 2 months off in about 8 years of the WWE schedule. Certain things have been making more sense to me recently, I used to suffer from insomnia for 2-3 years and I hardly ever slept, it turned me into a bit of a prick and I wasn't even having to do much, he had to meet fans, wrestle most days, do interviews, work out etc.
To me it shows in his attitude towards his body image, his attitude towards certain fans (we've all heard the stories), his attitude towards the writers and being so difficult to work with. 
His body is often the cause of a lot of discussion, if you look at certain points throughout his career when he obviously felt it was worth bothering, he actually was quite muscular. Insomnia does make it a lot harder to motivate yourself to do it though and without proper sleep the body has a harder time repairing itself, making it really difficult to build muscle and making injuries a lot more likely.
I think it's time for Punk to sort things out in his own mind before he even thinks about going back on the road. There are ways of naturally curing insomnia and your quality of life does improve greatly afterwards.
I can see why he walked, I would've done the same instead of jobbing to Triple H again.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Quoth the Raven said:


> But why would anyone want a 10 percent stake in TNA? :lmao


I don't know.... maybe cause he's fucking Bobby Rooooooo ? whatever this company is pathetic


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

I think Rock played politics to ensure Punk kept the title, because he wanted to be the one to end Punk's title reign. Last time Orton pissed Rock off, he spent two years jobbing in the midcard. Believe me, Rock has a lot of power backstage.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Punk was a fantastic draw in the short time he had entered main event prominence, at one point his merch was even outselling Cenas and McMahon/HHH knew that not only could he perform fantastically in matches he was also by far and away the best talker so his long title reign was justified, it's not as if you'll find many superstars that complained about it..he was THE guy other than Cena.

Punk would also get away with a LOT of things that Vince really wouldn't let fly with anybody other than Cena, his continuous real arguments with the fans which ended up in him thumping one, his turning up to media events in his street clothes, he & Cena's banned piledriver spot etc etc

Normally Vince would throw that guy out the door but he always knew Punk as money.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So I take it there still hasn't been any news/reports on why this happened?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Been a really slow week, CM Punk only quit a few days ago and it feels like it's been a month already.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I want to see this confirmed to be honest, it's mad how people read a couple of reports and then believe it, I'm not saying it's not true but the way people are talking here it's as though it's been confirmed that he's left, there is no statement up on wwe.com as far as I can see, and even then you do realise that WWE are good at getting media attention ... think about it.

Again, I'm not saying he hasn't left but I wanna see some statement or something in regards to this to see if he has or not, but even then it could still be a work, as mentioned in the paragraph above.

Remember, Wrestlemania 30 is just around the corner ....


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Bryan couldn't pull it off


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I enjoyed his run, but the truth is I already have been missing him, despite being around he hasn't been the same since WM29, yes his match with Lesnar was good, but it hasn't felt like the same CM Punk for a while, whether it's him being burnt out or used incorrectly that's another story.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Meh, he was ok. Never really a fan of him at all.
> 
> I won't miss him.


He was a great in ring technician and pretty decent on the mic. He will be missed but I can understand why he wants to leave, they've totally buried him in recent months. Good on him for saying FU to the whole thing.

How awesome would it be if there was a AJ Styles v CM Punk feud out on the independent circuit or in ROH. Both these men should have been given BIG moments in the WWE...alas it shall not be.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I've been missing him for some months. He just seemed to lose all his motivation and freshness after Lesnar. He needed a break, and I'd have prefered not to see Punk after Lesnar, so he could rest and come back healthy for the Road to WM. He burnt himself by staying, physically and mentally IMO.

It'll be a shame if this ends up to be his last run.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

The last few months have been horrible for him imo. They just haven't had anything for him since the Lesnar match.

I'll admit, he had so much filler this year that I was shocked he didn't get Orton at the Rumble or Mania. 

I miss the 2011 Punk...I miss the 2012 Punk....I won't miss the 2013 Punk though.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Will suck seeing him gone, leaves a gap in WWE for me personally. But thankfully theres alot of talent to look forward to. Especially with Bryan being as over as he is and guys like the Shield putting on great matches week after week.

Like Punk said "The wheels gonna keep turning and I understand that".


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Umm, no. I'm not a fan, so how am I going to miss him?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

I think he's a douche


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..Been a really slow week, CM Punk only quit a few days ago and it feels like it's been a month already.


Indeed.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Because they wasted their hard earned money to see Punk and now they can't, maybe? Thankfully WWE is offering refunds for the AXXess packages anyway. I guess the house show people are just SOL.
> 
> 
> [/URL]


"Card subject to change."


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

He has to side with Punk! If a feud with HHH is around the corner then it is ammo for him to use. 

He can mention how out of touch he is, how holding him down is the wrong thing and fan favourites like Punk have quit because of it, that's all he has to say.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> TNA shot a retirement angle using Bobby Roode during Impact tapings overseas that was 100-percent a play on the CM Punk situation in WWE right now. In the story, Dixie Carter offers Roode a 10-percent stake in the company to wrestle in the aforementioned Lockdown match.
> 
> Seriously?


Hate TNA for using every opportunity they find to take jabs at WWE, they dont even prove to be competition for them. what an embarrassment of a company


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty much every guy at that level has. It's pro wrestling. Not charity work.


What do you mean it's not charity work? :cena3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Not Bryan.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

If the WWE really wanted to end the Dbry chants, they'd have him call out Punk to conflict his fanbase. Having Cena do it will only get him booed even further, so I don't see the point of bringing more heat onto your #1 face.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> TNA shot a retirement angle using Bobby Roode during Impact tapings overseas that was 100-percent a play on the CM Punk situation in WWE right now. In the story, Dixie Carter offers Roode a 10-percent stake in the company to wrestle in the aforementioned Lockdown match.
> 
> Seriously?


That is just sad. TNA should just end :lmao


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan calling out CM Punk*

Would love to see it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*



sesshomaru said:


> Where did you hear that? From what I understand, WWE wanted Rock to beat an established Champion so that his reign is more over when he brings the title to Press Events. Rock may have wanted the title in his contract (but did he really? I'm sure he knew he woulden't do much as Champion due to his schedule) but WWE wanted that belt on a Hollywood star.


It was mentioned in passing on one of the wrestling podcasts I usually listen to. Meltzer's, Keller's, The Abominable Snowman's....who friggen remembers at this point. To be fair it wasn't like Rock personally vetoed Bryan. The way I understood it was creative kicked around ideas, came up with Bryan winning the belt then losing it at the following PPV back to Punk. They ran it past Vince and Vince squashed it because he and Rock had already agreed about Rock winning the title off a long term (established as you say) champion. The only reason I find the whole thing interesting is that Steph (and HHH most likely) was running creative at that point. Had they signed off on this plan too or not? Guess we'll never know.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Maximus Odinson said:


> "Card subject to change."


Because of injuries not crybabies and quitters.


All those wanting answers will get them Monday night. If Punk hasn't agreed to come back and turn this embarrassment into a story line then Monday night will be one CM Punk burial after another. Every time someone gets the mic they will mention not quitting "like Punk did". JBL, Cole, and King will be on Punk's ass all night like white on rice. Monday will be the biggest burial in WWE history since the night after Montreal. We'll know the full truth then. All those who think Punk quit for magnanimous reasons are gonna be in for a huge let down. Punk isn't wrestling Jesus. He's not gonna crucify himself for those held back. He quit for personal reasons (probably selfish ones) and HHH, Cena, and the WWE as a whole are gonna let the world know it too. Punk caves in and they turn this into a story line or burial city. We'll know in 2 days.


As for TNA...fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Do you think Cm Punk played politics ?*

Of course he did, they all do. He just very clearly sucks at it otherwise he'd still be there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All this talk about how Punk did this to help the product is laughable. He didnt walk to get Tyson Kidd et al a spot in Mania. He apparently walked because he didnt like his own card placement at Mania. If Punk returns, it will be for his own benefit, not as the savior of the downtrodden WWE undercard.

























j


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Deptford said:


> Not everyone's on roids you mean :lol
> it kind of feels like Punk being straight edge and getting so visibly worn out kind of outed the fact that other wrestlers are probably on some kind of substances. I've never seen a wrestler look as exhausted as Punk did the last couple of months.


This! People don't really understand exactly what steroids do, they don't make your muscles bigger: they shorten the time of healing injuries (which in turn can make your muscles bigger after workouts). But if you're taking all those bumps over a long period of time and don't give your body the proper rest....you kind of need roids to keep going on.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



FLGoose said:


> This! People don't really understand exactly what steroids do, they don't make your muscles bigger: they shorten the time of healing injuries (which in turn can make your muscles bigger after workouts). But if you're taking all those bumps over a long period of time and don't give your body the proper rest....you kind of need roids to keep going on.


Except steroids aren't allowed in the WWE.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I will, since he is my favourite wrestler. But why on earth would someone who dislikes Punk and didn't enjoy him to begin with, hate him when he's gone? :lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Some may not admit to missing him. But everyone will notice his absence.

And remember, kids. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

I never missed Cena.

I won't miss Punk.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


> All this talk about how Punk did this to help the product is laughable. He didnt walk to get Tyson Kidd et al a spot in Mania. He apparently walked because he didnt like his own card placement at Mania. If Punk returns, it will be for his own benefit, not as the savior of the downtrodden WWE undercard.
> j


Exactly, it amazes me that people don't see through his hypocrisy by now. This guy has a problem with part-timers taking the full-time roster's spots but works a program with Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar and is begging Austin to go back to headline a WM with him? It's actually a joke. He only has a problem with the part-timers when they take his spot on the card but doesn't have a problem with them taking someone else's if he benefits from it. 

He should have walked out a long time ago if he truly cared about anyone else but himself


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Meh, his matches were never that great. Was only really a fan during the ses stuff.


----------



## Superior_Sandow_39 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fanboi101 said:


> Exactly, it amazes me that people don't see through his hypocrisy by now. This guy has a problem with part-timers taking the full-time roster's spots but works a program with Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar and is begging Austin to go back to headline a WM with him? It's actually a joke. He only has a problem with the part-timers when they take his spot on the card but doesn't have a problem with them taking someone else's if he benefits from it.
> 
> He should have walked out a long time ago if he truly cared about anyone else but himself


Rock, Undertaker, Austin and even Lesnar are in a whole different league then Batista... And it amazes me that you don't see that!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

CM Punk is a terrible face, sloppy and boring in the ring.

I won't miss him one bit.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I miss him 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

5 days and still nothing

meh


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Hazzard said:


> CM Punk is a terrible face, sloppy and boring in the ring.
> 
> I won't miss him one bit.


 Even Sloppy Punk is better than 80 percent of whole roster


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



I > U said:


> Except steroids aren't allowed in the WWE.


If you don't think half the roster is on something, whether it be HGH, test, deca, or just plain painkillers, I'm afraid I've got some bad news. :kobe11


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is CM Punk going to put out a statement?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*

Hell no, when he came back last June, the first thing I thought was "That ended too fast".

I'd sooner miss the Great Khali than this geek.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a big fan of him, and will miss him, but those people who are spamming every post with Punk stuff on WWE's official fb page are pretty stupid, lol. It was Punk who walked out, it's not like HHH or Vinnie fired him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I will miss him but this also puts more attention on another vanilla midget Daniel Bryan so it's all good.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



I > U said:


> Except steroids aren't allowed in the WWE.


:lmao 

were you were being serious?


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Deptford said:


> :lmao
> 
> were you were being serious?


Yeah... Unlike you, I know what I'm talking about because I read the company's substance abuse and drug testing policy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

.....but I actually liked Shawn Michaels. lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



I > U said:


> Yeah... Unlike you, I know what I'm talking about because I read the company's substance abuse and drug testing policy.


I know they have a policy but there are tons of ways around it. It's just me, but I think roids are still going heavy in the "E" 
not as much as in past eras though and probably a lot more limited.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Deptford said:


> :lmao
> 
> were you were being serious?


Steroids are indeed banned, the performers just need to be careful baout how they cycle.

I'd say most of the top superstars are taking something, yup Orton, Cesaro, Reigns, Ryback, Batista (think the world knows that), Fandango, Ziggler and yes even the all powerful HHH himself and Vince during the 90s, they just have to be smart how they go about it.

Looking at the body of Punk & Bryan it's easy to tell they are pretty natural.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/power-rankings/power-rankings-feb-1-2014/page-4 first mention of punk after the "walk out"


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Arcturus said:


> Batista (think the world knows that)



How? He was accused of using anabolic steroids in 2007, but the accusations ended up being false. He wasn't suspended once in his career. It's just ignorant smarks making retarded assumptions that every big guy uses steroids. Laughable.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Another one of CM Punk’s issues with WWE is that he feels like he hasn’t been fairly compensated for events in the past and that so far, nobody in the company has told him or anyone else how they will be compensated for this year’s WrestleMania and other pay-per-views with the Network launching.
> 
> It’s also said that Punk has been upset that no matter what happens, he will never be pushed as the John Cena-caliber face of the company. Punk at one point pushed hard to go heel again despite the fact that he was super over as a babyface because he realized that as a babyface, he’ll always be number two behind Cena. His idea was to turn heel so at least he would be number one as a heel.
> 
> ...


It's all recycled info at this stage and will probably stay that way until one side starts talking. Taking just from this he was mad because they hadn't told him the future of his pay schedule yet and because they were never going to choose or push him ahead of John Cena. 

:ti

Seems a bit silly if it all boils down to those 2 issues but the injuries probably played a part too I'm sure. One of them needs to start talking though so hopefully we get some answers on Raw.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Redzero said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/power-rankings/power-rankings-feb-1-2014/page-4 first mention of punk after the "walk out"


I think this "Punk quits" case is just Bullshit rumour, that people really believed. Now we raped this forum for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> I think this "Punk quits" case is just Bullshit rumour, that people really believed. Now we raped this forum for absolutely no reason.


I'm sure it's real, but I also think that they're trying to work things out with him as we speak.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm pretty sure it's real, but I also think that they're trying to work things out with him as we speak.


I hope that they negotiate him back


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> It's all recycled info at this stage and will probably stay that way until one side starts talking. Taking just from this he was mad because they hadn't told him the future of his pay schedule yet and because they were never going to choose or push him ahead of John Cena.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Seems a bit silly if it all boils down to those 2 issues but the injuries probably played a part too I'm sure. One of them needs to start talking though so hopefully we get some answers on Raw.


BS report IMO


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Vince is probably trying to work things out, HHH gives no shits.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Its probably a shoot that will turn into a work.

Like a reverse bash at the beach 2000


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

wasn't the main story for WM30 rumored to be Vince vs Triple H for company controll?
with someone wrestling on behalf of vince?

what if this was a way to setup the storyline?
i am not saying it is all a work but if they solve the problems with Punk quickly they can use it to set the match


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Arcturus said:


> Steroids are indeed banned, the performers just need to be careful baout how they cycle.
> 
> I'd say most of the top superstars are taking something, yup Orton, Cesaro, Reigns, Ryback, Batista (think the world knows that), Fandango, Ziggler and yes even the all powerful HHH himself and Vince during the 90s, they just have to be smart how they go about it.
> 
> Looking at the body of Punk & Bryan it's easy to tell they are pretty natural.


Roids are just banned from individuals purchasing them independently. The loophole is how they get a doctor to legally prescribe a conjunction of drugs. The entire wellness policy in this regard is a sham, or in cynical terms, a PR exercise.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

the fox said:


> wasn't the main story for WM30 rumored to be Vince vs Triple H for company controll?
> with someone wrestling on behalf of vince?
> 
> what if this was a way to setup the storyline?
> i am not saying it is all a work but if they solve the problems with Punk quickly they can use it to set the match


A lot of reports are saying that Punk hated the idea of a match with HHH. I'd imagine scrapping that match would be one of the things that needed to happen for him to come back.

There are a TON of ways to work him walking out into a storyline so if he does come back it won't be difficult for them


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Arcturus said:


> Steroids are indeed banned, *the performers just need to be careful baout how they cycle*.
> 
> I'd say most of the top superstars are taking something, yup Orton, Cesaro, Reigns, Ryback, Batista (think the world knows that), Fandango, Ziggler and yes even the all powerful HHH himself and Vince during the 90s, they just have to be smart how they go about it.
> 
> Looking at the body of Punk & Bryan it's easy to tell they are pretty natural.


Nah, now if this was a sport like say MMA or Boxing I'd agree with you, but WWE does random testing so you can't cycle unless you're a part-timer. There's really only two ways I can think of using in WWE; abusing their prescription policy or simply taking stuff they don't test for.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

If there is any truth to that last report about Punk wanting to turn heel again, I'd be down with that. If he never comes back at least we don't have to watch him be a crappy babyface and if he does come back then he is a full time heel that doesn't ever turn. That's the best case scenario imo.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently they took him out of the WM 30 poster.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Your_Solution said:


> *A lot of reports are saying that Punk hated the idea of a match with HHH.* I'd imagine scrapping that match would be one of the things that needed to happen for him to come back.
> 
> There are a TON of ways to work him walking out into a storyline so if he does come back it won't be difficult for them


And yet on Bruce Mitchell and Wade Keller's podcast from yesterday, they start the podcast all but saying one of the final straws was probably Punk losing his match with HHH to Bryan. They cite WWE being mad that he was missing house shows to go to UFC events and comic con, as well as Bryan's popularity needing to be placated with the WWE Network fast approaching.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> *Its probably a shoot that will turn into a work.*
> 
> Like a reverse bash at the beach 2000


You sir are probably correct.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Apparently they took him out of the WM 30 poster.


The amazing part of that poster is that Bryan was never put on it. That and Kofi being on it. They can put Batista on it now, I suppose.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

the mania/PPV posters seldom mean shit anyways. I hope that's the way that casuals look at them by this point.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> And yet on Bruce Mitchell and Wade Keller's podcast from yesterday, they start the podcast all but saying one of the final straws was probably Punk losing his match with HHH to Bryan. They cite WWE being mad that he was missing house shows to go to UFC events and comic con, as well as Bryan's popularity needing to be placated with the WWE Network fast approaching.


Very possible this is true. Until Punk/Vince actually talk about whats going on its hard to know what really happened.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I think we'll know a lot more post RAW. 

its interesting how both parties are keeping quiet for now which is likely to do with both being locked in some kind of negotiations on how to settle the situation. 

Once one party starts taking pot shots at the other you know its done, Vince hopefully gets that Punk is a important commodity for WrestleMania. 

after this mess if he returns for a program suddenly it'll feel much bigger deal if all this hadn't gone down.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> And yet on Bruce Mitchell and Wade Keller's podcast from yesterday, they start the podcast all but saying one of the final straws was probably Punk losing his match with HHH to Bryan. They cite WWE being mad that he was missing house shows to go to UFC events and comic con, *as well as Bryan's popularity needing to be placated with the WWE Network fast approaching.*


What did they mean by that statement? That sounds like they said that it needed to be quelled rather than addressed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> after this mess if he returns for a program suddenly it'll feel much bigger deal if all this hadn't gone down.


That's very true ... but I don't see how Vince would allow him back without some sort of punishment? If I've learnt one thing about Vince is that he's very vindictive when it comes to being put in a position to negotiate under force majure (sp?).


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I know some of the dirtsheets were saying they don't know if he's in Chicago or elsewhere. Well it appears he's in Chicago right now because people have seen him and been interacting with him:



> Ulices ‏@11ulc 11h
> Heard AJ and Punk were downtown here in Chicago.
> 
> Tony ‏@WWETony23 14h
> @Chrisptopher my buddy Matt said he ran into cm punk and aj today in downtown Chicago. He didn't get pics but he said they were really cool.


So, there you go. I'm not sure why some of them thought he'd be anywhere else except where he lives, which seems kind of obvious but whatever. Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet I guess.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Love Punk or hate Punk, you are going to miss him.*



Choke2Death said:


> Hell no, when he came back last June, the first thing I thought was "That ended too fast".
> 
> I'd sooner miss the Great Khali than this geek.


You're a troll, right?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If they talk about it alot then its a work but if its kind of brushed aside and they somehow write him off then its real


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> What did they mean by that statement? That sounds like they said that it needed to be quelled rather than addressed.


Placated was the word used but it came off to me more like a problem needing to be addressed. Check your PM BTW.




ZachS22 said:


> If they talk about it alot then its a work but if its kind of brushed aside and they somehow write him off then its real


On the contrary, if it's real and there is no hope of working things out come Monday night, Punk is getting buried in shit by everyone all night long.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

If there is any kind of negotiations, i hope that he makes new deal. If he miss Wrestlemania, then Possible returns could Payback in june. 4 months break will do wonders to him, and Imagine that crowd reaction in his hometown. but I believe that we will see him in WrestleMania


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

How the hell is WWE supposed to put on a 3 hour live Raw from Chicago on March 3, 2014 if the situation is the same as it is today?

I can't foresee any scenario including utilizing Daniel Bryan properly to placate that live audience.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Oakue said:


> How the hell is WWE supposed to put on a 3 hour live Raw from Chicago on March 3, 2014 if the situation is the same as it is today?
> 
> I can't foresee any scenario including utilizing Daniel Bryan properly to placate that live audience.


It'll just be that 1 night if they bury him as badly as I believe they are going to. Hell they will probably feed into it with a midget CM Punk or Batista coming out to Cult of Personality. Troll Chicago like they did Canada with Bret Hart fans.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It'll just be that 1 night if they bury him as badly as I believe they are going to. Hell they will probably feed into it with a midget CM Punk or Batista coming out to Cult of Personality. Troll Chicago like they did Canada with Bret Hart fans.


That would be so epic. :lol

Batista coming out to "Cult of Personality" and then proceeding to run him down in a promo. The heat would be nuclear and BIG DAVE would be like "DEAL WITH IT!".
:bigdave


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

If Batista came out to Cult of Personality, the fans would make Bash At The Beach 1996 seem like a southern PG crowd :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> It'll just be that 1 night if they bury him as badly as I believe they are going to. Hell they will probably feed into it with a midget CM Punk or Batista coming out to Cult of Personality. Troll Chicago like they did Canada with Bret Hart fans.


That's happening. Honestly, if it doesn't happen, then I'll end up thinking that there's something seriously wrong with the WWE now. It's pretty much their way of doing things and if they don't treat Punk the way they've treated other "deserters" (for lack of a better word), then that would mean that they're losing it. 

Of course, it gives me no pleasure to see them treat their stars like dirt, but they're an entertainment company that's been using controversy to fuel attention and boost ratings for decades now.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Chicago crowd is not a couple of sheeps so stay tuned it's gonna be epic.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> That would be so epic. :lol
> 
> Batista coming out to "Cult of Personality" and then proceeding to run him down in a promo. The heat would be nuclear and BIG DAVE would be like "DEAL WITH IT!".
> :bigdave




Not gonna lie, I was :lmao as I was typing.


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

Punk only got a push cause of his tattos.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

zestthebest said:


> Punk only got a push cause of his tattos.


Yeah, this idea got posted earlier. It was retarded then and it's retarded now.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> It'll just be that 1 night if they bury him as badly as I believe they are going to. Hell they will probably feed into it with a midget CM Punk or Batista coming out to Cult of Personality. Troll Chicago like they did Canada with Bret Hart fans.


Yeah, they have to do that. If they don't and they try to ignore the fact that CM Punk is not there, then they're even stupider than most think. Ignoring where you are and who is not part of the show would be one of the dumbest things I have ever seen in wrestling.

It will be 3 hours of crowd hijacking, and I'm not sure they'd stop chanting his name.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> If there is any kind of negotiations, i hope that he makes new deal. If he miss Wrestlemania, then Possible returns could Payback in june. 4 months break will do wonders to him, and Imagine that crowd reaction in his hometown. but I believe that we will see him in WrestleMania


No, he is done for now, you won't see him back until the earliest late 2015, even if he wanted to return for Mania or Payback he couldn't, his body is banged up and it will take some time for that anger inside him against the WWE to simmer down. 

Punk is a very hard headed individual and doesn't see things the way you, me or any mark does, he probably doesn't even want to think or talk about wrestling for the next 5-6 months.


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, this idea got posted earlier. It was retarded then and it's retarded now.


It's true without them he looks like a jobber. I hate Punk now I hate him hate him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Not gonna lie, I was :lmao as I was typing.


If Cena wasn't such a fruity pebble, he would have been the perfect guy to use here. He's used to the heat and would troll the fuck out of the crowd to the point they would end up cheering him.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

zestthebest said:


> It's true without them he looks like a jobber. I hate Punk now I hate him hate him.


Lol? Okay.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

zestthebest said:


> It's true without them he looks like a jobber. I hate Punk now I hate him hate him.


OK, um....:argh:


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> OK, um....:argh:


He doesn't want Bryan in the Main Event. Did you know he hates Bryan ?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

zestthebest said:


> He doesn't want Bryan in the Main Event. Did you know he hates Bryan ?


You're trying WAY too hard here man.


----------



## zestthebest (Feb 1, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> You're trying WAY too hard here man.


Well yea back in ROH he did but now he's jealous of Bryan.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Im torn on this zestthebest shtick. I like how he quotes stuff but then what he posts has nothing to do with what he's quoting.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

zestthebest said:


> Well yea back in ROH he did but now he's jealous of Bryan.


Time to GTS


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

This zestthebest is really comedic.

I can't help but think it is an 8 year old on a computer. The profile picture makes me think the poster is older and should not better.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

It seems like there's so many contradictory stories about what Punk was upset about (perhaps all of the above) - can someone just summarize what Dave Meltzer said in his newsletter? He's the only one I give some level of authority too.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

390+ pages of complete guesswork.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

interesting.... Punk's last tweet is almost week ago. Usually he tweets almost every day


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> interesting.... Punk's last tweet is almost week ago. Usually he tweets almost every day


He doesn't, infact since late 2012 his tweets have gotten progressively less and less and his tweets about WWE have progressively gotten less and less, he mainly tweets about NHL and MMA these days, so people could see him quitting a mile off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm drunk off a $12 bottle of wine and there is nothing you can do about it!!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I'm drunk off a $12 bottle of wine and there is nothing you can do about it!!


Great contribution to the thread.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

metr0man said:


> It seems like there's so many contradictory stories about what Punk was upset about (perhaps all of the above) - can someone just summarize what Dave Meltzer said in his newsletter? He's the only one I give some level of authority too.


Copied this straight from the Observer newsletter, might've been posted before:



> The status of C.M. Punk has become a major talking point in WWE, as he told Vince McMahon about 30 minutes before the start of Raw on 1/27 in Cleveland that he was flying home, and did.
> He wasn’t on the show and didn’t appear at the Smackdown tapings the next night. WWE has since pulled him off all shows, although at press time he was still being advertised for Elimination Chamber on 2/23 in Minneapolis. We’re told that he will eventually be pulled off that show as well.
> It’s sketchy what happened. Over the last week, ever since Punk’s interview with Ariel Helwani before the Chicago UFC show where he openly brought up that his contract was up in July and didn’t want to say what he was going to do next, several people who know him had noted not to be surprised if he leaves. Two different people said that he was “as good as gone” in July, and one said that they didn’t expect him to even last until July.
> 
> ...


After that he just recaps Punk's interview with Ariel.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> This zestthebest is really comedic.
> 
> I can't help but think it is an 8 year old on a computer. The profile picture makes me think the poster is older and should not better.


pretty obvious anti-internet darling shtick. probably somebody's alt troll account


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I'm drunk off a $12 bottle of wine and there is nothing you can do about it!!


Good shout, think i'll do the same! :dance


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

If he gets buried on RAW I can only imagine what Vince could say.

"CM Who? I don't care, Cena was my man even when Phil was champ!"


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NearFall said:


> If he gets buried on RAW I can only imagine what Vince could say.
> 
> "CM Who? I don't care, Cena was my man even when Phil was champ!"


Nah, he'll do it like he did to Steve Austin. Honestly all Vince has to do is say the truth.







I just hope Cena doesn't come out like the Rock and proceed to bury Punk, that'll annoy me.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I'm drunk off a $12 bottle of wine and there is nothing you can do about it!!


Official "Therapy`s" liver loses his smile thread.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i like Punk but walking away like this a couple of weeks before mania that's very unprofessional


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I just watched "HouseofPunk" signature video and got sad.

Like Punk said he can't change anything by sitting in his couch in Chicago. However it seems like he is heading straight onto his couch in Chicago. And whatever the reasons.. they don't really matter. 

Fact is Punk had an unique passion for wrestling and gave everything he had to really change the WWE for the better. And I believe he really did, because he got back me back into wrestling as well as a lot of other people. However it seems like the change lasted just as much as his passion for his work. This company and business is such a cancer that they drain the life out of you and it looks like there's just so much a normal person can take. No matter how much you put in your work you'll eventually get smashed by the machine. I don't blame Punk for wanting out, because when you look a lot of the other guys, I see mainly people who have given up and show up only for a paycheck.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> The only acceptable reason for him leaving before his contract is up is due to his health. This is plausible because he's said some pretty crazy things about MRI's and stuff, so that reason would fly. If he left due to poor booking then he should never be hired again. That's selfish, unprofessional and ridiculous when you only have a few months left on your contract. I don't care who you are, you don't walk out on your job until your contract is over and anyone who has ever had a job that matters knows this. Even when people hate their jobs and decide to quit they give a 2 week notice which by all accounts did not happen. However, until we hear what happened I'm going to assume it was a combination of both, hoping that health is reason #1.


 You know, I agree. It is unprofessional. 

Know what Punk gave WWE? A taste of their own medicine, if anything. Unprofessional tactics for an unprofessional company. 

That's how I see it at least. I don't hate the WWE, but I couldn't blame any of them for doing what Punk did. The company, from the stories you hear from other talent, sounds like a damn hell hole.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm lol'ing at anybody who actually thinks Punk was in the wrong.

Also, DAT tribute video in HouseofPunk's sig. :vince7


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SideburnGuru said:


> You know, I agree. It is unprofessional.
> 
> *Know what Punk gave WWE? A taste of their own medicine, if anything. Unprofessional tactics for an unprofessional company. *
> 
> That's how I see it at least. I don't hate the WWE, but I couldn't blame any of them for doing what Punk did. The company, from the stories you hear from other talent, sounds like a damn hell hole.


One slight problem there, this doesn't hurt WWE. They will be just fine. This hurt's Punk's fans who dished out their money to see Punk and now won't get to. Axxess packages are being refunded...house shows however...none that I've heard of so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FalseKing said:


> I just watched "HouseofPunk" signature video and got sad.
> 
> Like Punk said he can't change anything by sitting in his couch in Chicago. However it seems like he is heading straight onto his couch in Chicago. And whatever the reasons.. they don't really matter.
> 
> Fact is Punk had an unique passion for wrestling and gave everything he had to really change the WWE for the better. And I believe he really did, because he got back me back into wrestling as well as a lot of other people. However it seems like the change lasted just as much as his passion for his work. This company and business is such a cancer that they drain the life out of you and it looks like there's just so much a normal person can take. No matter how much you put in your work you'll eventually get smashed by the machine. I don't blame Punk for wanting out, because when you look a lot of the other guys, I see mainly people who have given up and show up only for a paycheck.


So damn true... not only is the talent showing little passion, but it's bled through to the fans. The WWE's politics and the overall ineptness in the mainstream venues for this industry have simply dampened the passion from fans to the talent. I see some sparks out on the indy scene... but it's just such a small stage it doesn't quite have the same magic. But, at least there is somewhere to go and see passionate wrestlers and have a feeling that it's still worth it. Right now, the WWE quite simply isn't worth it anymore. They have lost the magic and passion and pretty much every once of integrity simply because they want to be a corporation first and a home for wrestling second.

Though to be fair... that's this world. So many amazing things have been lost because it's become all about making the quick buck instead of simply doing it because you love it.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

From now on I watch Raw with much less interest. This company's past actions have caused me to almost completely to stop watching. I still waiting this Punk case to be closed. If hes gone for good, then i probably stop watching. If he takes break, then i continue to watch. I just cant accept that, i never see him again in WWE ring. That Houseofpunk sig tribute is amazing


----------



## Batvaughn (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone post that house of punk tribute please? Can't see sigs on my phone.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Batvaughn said:


> Can someone post that house of punk tribute please? Can't see sigs on my phone.







Here you go, found it on youtube yesterday, pretty good!


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> From now on I watch Raw with much less interest. This company's past actions have caused me to almost completely to stop watching. I still waiting this Punk case to be closed. If hes gone for good, then i probably stop watching. If he takes break, then i continue to watch. I just cant accept that, i never see him again in WWE ring. That Houseofpunk sig tribute is amazing


Quit lying, you'll be back next week no matter what happens with punk. 

Sippin' out of your wwe souvenir cup just like each and everyone of you here on these forums. 

Will you be upset that punk left in the way he did? Sure, as am I. 

But don't kid yourself, you'll be tuning into raw each and everyweek just like you have been.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm lol'ing at anybody who actually thinks Punk was in the wrong.


As am I to those defending someone that walks out on a company and his fans for whatever his reasons are before his contract is up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> Quit lying, you'll be back next week no matter what happens with punk.
> 
> Sippin' out of your wwe souvenir cup just like each and everyone of you here on these forums.
> 
> ...


Actually, this is a time I think a lot of us will stop watchign if it stays as is. The only reason I returned after two years in 2010 was to see HBK retire.. I stuck around for a bit but was starting to drift again til Punk's pipebomb seemed to show the magic was returning. The only reason I stuck around is because there were mere glimpses of that from time to time but lately.. it's been a chore to watch. If WM30 is as bad as we all fear... I'll be done with the current product and will probably just stick to legacy programming until a miracle happens. From the general vibe of fans I personally know and this board... it will be more than just me in that camp. This isn't like any other time in the past few years. THere is a legitimate feeling that the WWE hates the fanbase and is going out of there way to ignore what is being screamed for... why stick around?


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Happenstan said:


> One slight problem there, this doesn't hurt WWE. They will be just fine. This hurt's Punk's fans who dished out their money to see Punk and now won't get to. Axxess packages are being refunded...house shows however...none that I've heard of so far.


Exactly, this belief that this will bring the company to a complete halt is ridiculous and Punk fans still haven't gotten the fact that he walked out on them. DB is one of his best friends and now he's made sure that his bff will be secondary news, If ratings drop lower than what they already were and attendance resembles Raw during the middle-end of 02 then we will know his true worth. The reality is Phillip was always going to find something to bitch about so i'm sure the company is equally fed up with him as well, if wrestling didn't stop when Rock & Austin left why would it stop because Phillip left?


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

I guarantee Punk pulling this stunt will BOOST the ratings.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk is what brought me back. He may as well be what retires me again.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> Quit lying, you'll be back next week no matter what happens with punk.
> 
> Sippin' out of your wwe souvenir cup just like each and everyone of you here on these forums.
> 
> ...


Some of us haven't though, Punk has been my personal draw to the company for a few years now. I don't care about anything else, keeping up with New Japan, All Japan & the like is where my interest is at, and I actually enjoy TNA more. The overwhelming majority don't care & will keep watching, but this really destroys my interest in the show completely. It's too boring. I have a group of like 10 guys that I go to Winghouse with to watch WWE PPVS with, I'm still gonna go - I have fun & enjoy a lot of the roster, but it's not worth tuning in every Monday Night. It's a lot easier to come here, see if anything good happened & watch a few YouTube videos.

Yeah I understand Punk left and it's on him, but it still sucks my interest out of the WWE. People keep saying Punk looks tired recently but I mean hell it wasn't too long ago that he had that amazing match with Brock & that other one with Taker. Great matches, but to each his own. I'm not mad at him at all, his life - he can do what he wants. I'm just so damn happy that I actually got to see him at the Raw I went to in October, least I got that. :sad: lol


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> Quit lying, you'll be back next week no matter what happens with punk.
> 
> Sippin' out of your wwe souvenir cup just like each and everyone of you here on these forums.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, maybe i watch, but If Punk is gone, it hurts. My WWE is much more boring without CM Punk.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

In the David Shoemaker column on Grantland, he mentions that Punk was overheard saying, "I've passed all your fucking concussion tests" before leaving. I haven't actually heard this brought up anywhere else yet, but Shoemaker seems to be a legit journalist with legit connections. Is it possible that the WWE wouldn't LET him perform on Monday and want him to take time off to heal up, and the bit where he told Vince he was 'going home' actually wasn't as contentious as previously believed? Considering that's the ONLY part of the conversation we know about, with no real context, is it unreasonable to think that this was a health issue rather than a booking one? Everyone knows Punk hasn't been particularly happy lately; it wouldn't be a stretch to believe that nearly everyone reporting on this issue, including people inside WWE ("Sources") are just filling in the gaps in this story with what they know about Punk and how he's been feeling lately. And if that's the case, I don't see why WWE OR Punk would want to put a stop to the speculation, because they can just use it later.

This is sort of like the AJ/Punk/Beatle thing that happened a few weeks ago. Meltzer and others reported that AJ went on a "profanity laced tirade" on Beadle in front of WWE brass. Both Beadle and Punk told a much different version of the story, where Beadle said, "What's up fuckface?" to Punk (Punk claims he was upset by this because of who she did it in front of, not the fact that she said it), then walked away. AJ came up to Beadle after and told Beadle not to disrespect her boyfriend like that. Beadle got upset, Punk was upset, AJ was upset, and that was pretty much the end of it. No screaming. Possibly no swearing (other than Beadle). 

Do I believe that Punk was upset on Monday night? Yes. Do I believe that Punk has been passionless, exhausted, and fed up for months now? Yes. Is it possible that the first thing has nothing to do with the second thing? Absolutely. Because if Punk quit, then WWE would be pulling his name off of advertisements for House Shows and TV tapings, and changing the WM poster to remove him from it. If Punk had a concussion that looked like it was similar to the one Ziggler had, then WWE would be pulling his name off of advertisments for House Shows and TV tapings, and changing the WM poster to remove him from it.

I'm not saying this is a work. But I'm not not saying this is a work too. Punk gets upset with the direction of the company and booking, he gets upset and quits in a fit of rage. That's plausible. Punk gets a concussion and is told he can't work despite feeling fine and passing the concussion tests (or believing he has), he gets upset and goes home in a fit of rage. That's also plausible, and could look nearly identical to the first story.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> Yeah, maybe i watch, but If Punk is gone, it hurts. My WWE is much more boring without CM Punk.


As with me too buddy but that alone shows that he DID in-fact walk out on his fans.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> In the David Shoemaker column on Grantland, he mentions that Punk was overheard saying, "I've passed all your fucking concussion tests" before leaving. I haven't actually heard this brought up anywhere else yet, but Shoemaker seems to be a legit journalist with legit connections. Is it possible that the WWE wouldn't LET him perform on Monday and want him to take time off to heal up, and the bit where he told Vince he was 'going home' actually wasn't as contentious as previously believed? Considering that's the ONLY part of the conversation we know about, with no real context, is it unreasonable to think that this was a health issue rather than a booking one? Everyone knows Punk hasn't been particularly happy lately; it wouldn't be a stretch to believe that nearly everyone reporting on this issue, including people inside WWE ("Sources") are just filling in the gaps in this story with what they know about Punk and how he's been feeling lately. And if that's the case, I don't see why WWE OR Punk would want to put a stop to the speculation, because they can just use it later.
> 
> This is sort of like the AJ/Punk/Beatle thing that happened a few weeks ago. Meltzer and others reported that AJ went on a "profanity laced tirade" on Beadle in front of WWE brass. Both Beadle and Punk told a much different version of the story, where Beadle said, "What's up fuckface?" to Punk (Punk claims he was upset by this because of who she did it in front of, not the fact that she said it), then walked away. AJ came up to Beadle after and told Beadle not to disrespect her boyfriend like that. Beadle got upset, Punk was upset, AJ was upset, and that was pretty much the end of it. No screaming. Possibly no swearing (other than Beadle).
> 
> ...



Wow, now that was someone who can think logically around here. Rep for you, brother, totally agree with you.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Punk is still on the main NOLA WM page, http://www.nolawrestlemania.com/

The biggest piece in all of this and the reason as to why I do think it is not a work is the fact that they DID replace him as a VIP at AXXESS after tickets were sold (pre-sale) and had to issue refunds through TM which is a HUGE deal and had to scramble to satisfy WM package holders who selected punk.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

There still selling Punk merch at house shows according to reports.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im still sticking that this is still a work


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Djbousquet said:


> The biggest piece in all of this and the reason as to why I do think it is not a work is the fact that they DID replace him as a VIP at AXXESS after tickets were sold (pre-sale) and had to issue refunds through TM which is a HUGE deal and had to scramble to satisfy WM package holders who selected punk.


I agree that this is a big deal, but it actually makes me think the "CM Punk quit" story is LESS likely, not more. There are TWO MONTHS until WM. I have a hard time believing that the WWE would start refunding Axxess tickets because Punk quit in anger. There's so much time before this event, why would the WWE do this immediately? They really believe that there is no chance they come to some agreement with Punk to at least get him to work through WM? None? Even if they think there's a 1% chance, why start refunding now and not in 30 days? They could have just stopped selling tickets to the Punk Axxess thing.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

What Punk did was unprofessional, but he had to do something extreme like this in order to get WWE's attention and try to get them to change things for better. He's been with the company for more than 7 years now putting out quality matches and making the company a lot of money. I think he's earned the right to main event WrestleMania and whatever else he feels may be owed to him.
- Vic


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> I agree that this is a big deal, but it actually makes me think the "CM Punk quit" story is LESS likely, not more. There are TWO MONTHS until WM. I have a hard time believing that the WWE would start refunding Axxess tickets because Punk quit in anger. There's so much time before this event, why would the WWE do this immediately? They really believe that there is no chance they come to some agreement with Punk to at least get him to work through WM? None? Even if they think there's a 1% chance, why start refunding now and not in 30 days? They could have just stopped selling tickets to the Punk Axxess thing.


Because if they DIDN'T issue refunds now and change it to another person and he DOESN'T come back there would be no way to satisfy those who already paid to meet him. They had to do this early to cover the possibility that he will not come back before wrestlemania or at all for that matter. 

Now, obviously if he does come back great but they couldn't leave customers in the dark like that, hence the reason for the replacement.

This is the clearest bit of evidence to me that he really did walk out on his fans and the company and that it is not a work. 

Could they turn it into a work if he does come back sure........


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Djbousquet said:


> Because if they DIDN'T issue refunds now and change it to another person and he DOESN'T come back there would be no way to satisfy those who already paid to meet him. They had to do this early to cover the possibility that he will not come back before wrestlemania or at all for that matter.
> 
> Now, obviously if he does come back great but they couldn't leave customers in the dark like that.


I understand what you're saying, but I don't agree. I actually work in the ticketing business for a pretty large company, and this just isn't how TicketMaster does things. I've seen concerts where the band can't make the show for some reason, the show gets postponed to an undisclosed date, and just hangs in limbo between cancelled and postponed for sixteen months without TicketMaster issuing one single refund. I've seen issues where the band lists an event as cancelled on thier official website for forty-five days before TicketMaster decides to start refunding people, even with the band issuing multiple statements that they won't be playing that date for whatever reasons. 

I've also seen UPS deliver packages to a random unlocked car that happened to be parked near the delivery address that turned out to not belong to the recipient at all. I have seen this at least seven times. But that's a whole different conversation.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't agree. I actually work in the ticketing business for a pretty large company, and this just isn't how TicketMaster does things. I've seen concerts where the band can't make the show for some reason, the show gets postponed to an undisclosed date, and just hangs in limbo between cancelled and postponed for sixteen months without TicketMaster issuing one single refund. I've seen issues where the band lists an event as cancelled on thier official website for forty-five days before TicketMaster decides to start refunding people, even with the band issuing multiple statements that they won't be playing that date for whatever reasons.
> 
> I've also seen UPS deliver packages to a random unlocked car that happened to be parked near the delivery address that turned out to not belong to the recipient at all. I have seen this at least seven times. But that's a whole different conversation.


That's because this isn't the entire event, this is a VIP meet and greet with a determined WWE superstar. You are paying 100+ dollars to meet the exact person you selected and bought the ticket to meet.

It would be like buying a ticket to see Metallica and then Justin Beiber comes out and starts singing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It's kind of odd how every report makes this seem more and more like a work. Vince and Hunter at odds, WWE unfollowing Punk on twitter, officials telling people not to chant CM Punk, Punk saying he'll be in LA the same time the WWE is. I'm not saying it is but if they sign Punk back relatively fast they can turn this into a major angle.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Djbousquet said:


> I guarantee Punk pulling this stunt will BOOST the ratings.


Yep. And that's what makes this whole thing so damned funny. Punktards think this will cripple WWE and in the end they will probably gain a few fans from all this media exposure.




Revil Fox said:


> In the David Shoemaker column on Grantland...blah blah blah


Anyone who believes this is a work is a goddamned moron. WWE may turn this into a work if Punk agrees to return but Punk walking out on WWE wasn't some story line. Punk quit. As for David Shoemaker...he misheard, or is making shit up to get some attention of his own. Don't you find it funny that this clown is THE ONLY PERSON to have heard this conversation? And how about how he just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I pity anyone who buys that crap. They are taking Punk's name off house shows and issuing refunds for bought Axxess packages. Do you really think WWE is gonna give up that kind of dough for a work that could be outed as BS at any moment?



The Cynical Miracle said:


> There still selling Punk merch at house shows according to reports.


Of course they are. WWE is a business and right now those Punk shirts are probably selling like hot cakes. This is probably one of the last times people will be able to get them ever. When the inventory is depleted, they're not gonna make more.

Punk's done kids. He's straight edge and was beat to hell from his indy days. 8 years on WWE's schedule has wrecked him. He may come back 1 day but he's done for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

#Mark said:


> if they sign Punk back relatively fast they can turn this into a major angle.


Yup, it's the best fans could hope for at this point.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Deptford said:


> Punk is what brought me back. He may as well be what retires me again.


Same here, I'll give it to after Extreme Rules atleast, once all the part timers are gone for a bit, but if I am struggling to enjoy it, I'll be out again too.

Like someone said a few pages ago, Raw in Chicago is gonna be extremely interested, I suggest they watch how they play it out because that crowd is gonna hijack the shit out of that show if Punk isn't there which he most likely won't be.

It'll be interesting to see if they address the situation on Raw this week, interesting times ahead, people say that Punk won't be missed, I say he will be. The novelty of the whole situation will wear off, but cause it's still fresh and we don't know a thing the fans will definitely jump on board for Punk.

Austin mentioned in that interview a few days ago that he reckons Vince will fly to Chicago and try sort something out, that's just a guess from Austin, hopefully that's what Vince does, by the looks of it HHH doesn't give a fuck, so can only live in hope, but Punk seems stubborn so I honestly can't see him wrestling again.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

#Mark said:


> It's kind of odd how every report makes this seem more and more like a work. Vince and Hunter at odds, WWE unfollowing Punk on twitter, officials telling people not to chant CM Punk, Punk saying he'll be in LA the same time the WWE is. I'm not saying it is but if they sign Punk back relatively fast they can turn this into a major angle.


Who said Vince and Hunter are at odds? Hunter doesn't think Punk should come back (probably because he's butthurt that Punk doesn't think feuding with him is a big deal) and Vince thinks he should. Hunter is staying out of it and letting Vince do the negotiating. Nothing to be at odds about.


Edit:
Hey GoToSl33p, shouldn't you change that hashtag to #ComeBackPunk? WWE can't force the guy to do something he doesn't want to do.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Anyone who believes this is a work is a goddamned moron. WWE may turn this into a work if Punk agrees to return but Punk walking out on WWE wasn't some story line. Punk quit. As for David Shoemaker...he misheard, or is making shit up to get some attention of his own. Don't you find it funny that this clown is THE ONLY PERSON to have heard this conversation? And how about how he just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I pity anyone who buys that crap. They are taking Punk's name off house shows and issuing refunds for bought Axxess packages. Do you really think WWE is gonna give up that kind of dough for a work that could be outed as BS at any moment?


I never said he over-heard that. The exact quote from his article is, "People backstage at Raw on Monday saw Punk arguing with WWE brass about a concussion issue. Punk yelled something to the effect of “I’ve passed all your fucking concussion tests” before he left the building." But he actually ISN'T the only one saying this. ESPN Cleveland reporter Casy Kulas tweeted the following on Wednesday:

"My info on CM Punk: I do know from sources that at #Raw in CLE there was heated exchange backstage between Punk & staff. Topic - concussion."
"Punk was heard arguing with staff saying "I passed all your damn concussion test" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS"


And to be clear I'm also not arguing that this is a work. Just that this whole thing could be related to an injury (or series of injuries) and not him just up and quitting. 


Also, the idea that David Shoemaker would just make up that quote to get attention is patently absurd. The guy writes for a respected Sports and Pop Culture website that has more readers than any single dirt sheet by orders of magnitude.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I wonder if he is at UFC tonight hmm...


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Edit:
> Hey GoToSl33p, shouldn't you change that hashtag to #ComeBackPunk? WWE can't force the guy to do something he doesn't want to do.


:clap


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> As with me too buddy but that alone shows that he DID in-fact walk out on his fans.


Who gives a fuck?? its CM Punks fans decision if they still wanna support him or not and it looks like a majority of them do.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Edit:
> Hey GoToSl33p, shouldn't you change that hashtag to #ComeBackPunk? WWE can't force the guy to do something he doesn't want to do.


Nope, if they booked him properly, gave him direction etc I'm pretty sure he would be motivated enough to carry on until July atleast.

Good try though.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Revil Fox said:


> I never said he over-heard that. The exact quote from his article is, "People backstage at Raw on Monday saw Punk arguing with WWE brass about a concussion issue. Punk yelled something to the effect of “I’ve passed all your fucking concussion tests” before he left the building." But he actually ISN'T the only one saying this. ESPN Cleveland reporter Casy Kulas tweeted the following on Wednesday:
> 
> "My info on CM Punk: I do know from sources that at #Raw in CLE there was heated exchange backstage between Punk & staff. Topic - concussion."
> "Punk was heard arguing with staff saying "I passed all your damn concussion test" and "I'm not going out and telling fans that BS"
> ...


Then someone must have fed him and others some BS then. Yes, Punk took concussion tests (I think they all do after a PPV....along with other tests as well.) on Monday but he passed them. Every dirt sheet would be spilling this info if it had any semblance of truth to it. They had Bryan's concussion uncovered 12 hours later. Punk quit 5 days ago.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

"It's Bowel Movement Punk!! What is he doing in the Impact Zone?" :rock4


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Nope, if they booked him properly, gave him direction etc I'm pretty sure he would be motivated enough to carry on until July atleast.
> 
> Good try though.


Sandow could say the same. So could Cesaro. And Ziggler, and countless others. What makes Punk God's gift to be lorded over others? The self entitlement here is breath taking.


EDIT: BTW even if WWE did all that Punk could still say no he isn't returning. Your hashtag is wrong for this situation. Punk still has to choose to come back.


----------



## TheDarkEnigma (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingINC.com reader Dan Baker passed along this flyer that was being handed out after last Monday's RAW. This was before Punk's departure was made public, and the flyers were obviously printed ahead of time, and it's not like they would stop the flyers from being handed out. It wasn't until the following day that WWE started to remove Punk from advertising. Still, it's kinda ironic in hindsight

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flyer-featuring-cm-punk-passed-out-after-raw/


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Who said Vince and Hunter are at odds? Hunter doesn't think Punk should come back (probably because he's butthurt that Punk doesn't think feuding with him is a big deal) and Vince thinks he should. Hunter is staying out of it and letting Vince do the negotiating. Nothing to be at odds about.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Hey GoToSl33p, shouldn't you change that hashtag to #ComeBackPunk? WWE can't force the guy to do something he doesn't want to do.


#BringbackPunk implies he wants the WWE to do whatever it takes to *bring* him back, if he worked for WWE, it'd be #ComebackPunk

Pedantry/10


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TheDarkEnigma said:


> WrestlingINC.com reader Dan Baker passed along this flyer that was being handed out after last Monday's RAW. This was before Punk's departure was made public, and the flyers were obviously printed ahead of time, and it's not like they would stop the flyers from being handed out. It wasn't until the following day that WWE started to remove Punk from advertising. Still, it's kinda ironic in hindsight
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flyer-featuring-cm-punk-passed-out-after-raw/


Yeah that is pretty normal. There was pic the other day of flyers put out during RR advertising Smackdown coming back to Pittsburgh that had D-Bry's "Respect the Beard" t-shirt on it. Of course those guys don't draw so it was clearly a pointless mistake. 




Canelo said:


> #BringbackPunk implies he wants the WWE to do whatever it takes to *bring* him back, if he worked for WWE, it'd be #ComebackPunk
> 
> Pedantry/10


But WWE could offer Punk 50% of the company and still not get Punk to come back. At the end of the day Punk has to choose to come back. So shouldn't fans be asking Punk to change his mind here?


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Nope, if they booked him properly, gave him direction etc I'm pretty sure he would be motivated enough to carry on until July atleast.
> 
> Good try though.


Book him properly? THIS IS WRESTLING, YOU GO OUT THERE AND DO WHAT THEY TELL YOU TO DO! If they told him to go out and job to hornswaggle just stfu and go out and do it, that is what your contract is! 

Could you imagine if every self righteous wrestler acted this way? WHAT A SEC YOU WANT ME TO LOSE?/QUIT, OMG REALLY YOU ARE PUTTING ME IN A TAG TEAM WITH THAT GUY??? HE SMELLS!!!!!? /QUIT 

Y U NO GIVE ME NO BELT!?!?! /QUIT 

c'mon seriously......


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

“If at first you don't succeed, quit.” Orton at a house show.

Directed at Punk?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> “If at first you don't succeed, quit.” Orton at a house show.
> 
> Directed at Punk?


And so it begins. Monday night is gonna be a blood bath.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Sandow could say the same. So could Cesaro. And Ziggler, and countless others. What makes Punk God's gift to be lorded over others? The self entitlement here is breath taking.
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW even if WWE did all that Punk could still say no he isn't returning. Your hashtag is wrong for this situation. Punk still has to choose to come back.


My brother from another mother! 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...mpany-after-kliq-incodent-2.html#post29588593


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> And so it begins. Monday night is gonna be a blood bath.


Punk left like Austin, he'll get treated like Austin.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

NearFall said:


> Punk left like Austin, he'll get treated like Austin.


Good luck on that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> And so it begins. Monday night is gonna be a blood bath.


Now the only question is, who draws first blood? The Authority with their jabs or the crowd with their chants? It's going to be interesting to say the leat.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

The butthurtiness of some people here is worthy of study. Not even signatures are safe now, they will use that to pick a fight too. 

@GoToSl33p, you might consider change your sig to: #CMPunksucksandisanunprofessionalbitch to please the haters.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Now the only question is, who draws first blood? The Authority with their jabs or the crowd with their chants? It's going to be interesting to say the leat.


The crowd, easily. The show will start with Punk chants then Vince, Cena or HHH comes out and the burial begins. 20 minutes later....no more Punk chants and a very depressed crowd until Bryan comes out.




MaybeLock said:


> The butthurtiness of some people here is worthy of study. Not even signatures are safe now, they will use that to pick a fight too.
> 
> @GoToSl33p, you might consider change your sig to: #CMPunksucksandisanunprofessionalbitch to please the haters.


:lmao I wasn't picking a fight I was asking a simple question. If he wants Punk back shouldn't he go to the source of the problem. Punk isn't at Raw because Punk chooses not to be at Raw. Why is that so difficult for some to understand?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Now the only question is, who draws first blood? The Authority with their jabs or the crowd with their chants? It's going to be interesting to say the leat.


I have to ask, why do you still have a Christmas name? Christmas ended over a month ago. 

Yeah, I do wonder what the crowd will chant first at the Authority. Probably Punk if WWE's Facebook page is anything to go off of.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Sandow could say the same. So could Cesaro. And Ziggler, and countless others. What makes Punk God's gift to be lorded over others? The self entitlement here is breath taking.
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW even if WWE did all that Punk could still say no he isn't returning. Your hashtag is wrong for this situation. Punk still has to choose to come back.


His achieved much more then the ones mentioned above, his position in the company is much higher, and tbh he deserves much better then the ones mentioned above. No mark talk here aswell, it's the truth, Accept it.



Canelo said:


> #BringbackPunk implies he wants the WWE to do whatever it takes to *bring* him back, if he worked for WWE, it'd be #ComebackPunk
> 
> Pedantry/10


No idea what Pedantry means, but your first sentence in the post is exactly my point, thank you.



Djbousquet said:


> Book him properly? THIS IS WRESTLING, YOU GO OUT THERE AND DO WHAT THEY TELL YOU TO DO! If they told him to go out and job to hornswaggle just stfu and go out and do it, that is what your contract is!
> 
> Could you imagine if every self righteous wrestler acted this way? WHAT A SEC YOU WANT ME TO LOSE?/QUIT, OMG REALLY YOU ARE PUTTING ME IN A TAG TEAM WITH THAT GUY??? HE SMELLS!!!!!? /QUIT
> 
> ...


You gonna jump off Happenstan's dick anytime soon?

No you don't, if your a bitch and have no balls you do that, people who care about there position in the company or have the balls to speak up would not just go and "job to Hornswoggle", if you accept mediocrity you do that, maybe you accept it?

Oh just like how he quit after putting Reigns over? Or just like how he quit having no direction what so ever since Summerslam? Of course his self righteous, it's the way the world turns my friend. Think about yourself before others, his doing a job, he didn't like how he was going or the way it was panning out so he left. Why stay somewhere if it is only gonna get worse and/or you are not enjoying it at all? His never said anything about title reigns, his wanted to mainevent Mania for years now, should have last year and probably should have this year. The whole "nostalgia trip" that they have been on for years has ruined any chance he had to do that, look at it from a real life point of view, would you like some old washed up has been coming back and knocking you off your pedestal? I don't think so.

Now you c'mon seriously.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> The crowd, easily. The show will start with Punk chants then Vince, Cena or HHH comes out and the burial begins. 20 minutes later....no more Punk chants and a very depressed crowd until Bryan comes out.


Oh man.. You can't be so naive.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> The butthurtiness of some people here is worthy of study. Not even signatures are safe now, they will use that to pick a fight too.
> 
> @GoToSl33p, you might consider change your sig to: #CMPunksucksandisanunprofessionalbitch to please the haters.


Yea I know, it's such a huge concern for others what MY sig says, better start worrying. :mark:


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Would it make sense for the WWE to just ignore cm punk and not mention him at all?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Chrome said:


> I have to ask, why do you still have a Christmas name? Christmas ended over a month ago.


Well I've got some bad news, you aren't going to get an answer. 

I think WWE needs to be careful though with how they approach it. If they draw attention to it and bury CM Punk by name, the crowd will chant for Punk over any and everything that Bryan's not a part of. They need to be subtle and quick so the fans can't catch on, because I guarantee if they slip up and the casuals catch wind of what they're doing, nothing will stop dem "Punk" and "We Want Punk" chants (except as I said, when Bryan is out there).


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Soulrollins said:


> Oh man.. You can't be so naive.


Well that's pretty much what happened when Austin left in 02 and Vince and Rock buried him. The crowd was sad but ultimately moved on. But I'm sure things will be totally different with Punk. Punk is way more popular that Austin ever was. :lmao




BookingBad said:


> Would it make sense for the WWE to just ignore cm punk and not mention him at all?


Only if they want to look guilty and fan the crowd's flames.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> Book him properly? THIS IS WRESTLING, YOU GO OUT THERE AND DO WHAT THEY TELL YOU TO DO! If they told him to go out and job to hornswaggle just stfu and go out and do it, that is what your contract is!
> 
> Could you imagine if every self righteous wrestler acted this way? WHAT A SEC YOU WANT ME TO LOSE?/QUIT, OMG REALLY YOU ARE PUTTING ME IN A TAG TEAM WITH THAT GUY??? HE SMELLS!!!!!? /QUIT
> 
> ...


So, take shit, eat shit, like it... man, your bosses must love it. 

You realise that before, going to Vince and telling him that they weren't going to take his shit anymore is often what got a lot of top talent in his graces. Now it seems likely to get someone fired since he just doesn't seem to want to hear dissenting viewpoints.

But keep on chirping and being the great company yes man that simply grabbing your ankles for the boss.



Happenstan said:


> Well that's pretty much what happened when Austin left in 02 and Vince and Rock buried him. The crowd was sad but ultimately moved on. But I'm sure things will be totally different with Punk. Punk is way more popular that Austin ever was. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at 2002's product.. look at today's... 2002... 2014... 2002... 2014... get it yet or must I spell out what is plainly obvious to anyone else on this board?


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> His achieved much more then the ones mentioned above, his position in the company is much higher, and tbh he deserves much better then the ones mentioned above. No mark talk here aswell, it's the truth, Accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRASSLIN' IS REAL is what this comes off screaming.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

It's pretty easy to tell which of you have never had a real job in your lives. Hate to break this to all you Billy Badasses out there but working for a living is one long shit sandwich from someone higher up on the corporate food chain than you dictating what you should or should not do. When your parents eventually stop paying your bills and you have to survive on your own, some of you are in for quite the awakening.




Kabraxal said:


> Look at 2002's product.. look at today's... 2002... 2014... 2002... 2014... get it yet or must I spell out what is plainly obvious to anyone else on this board?


Oh right. You're the "everyone is about to abandon WWE wrestling en mass because they are all unhappy" guy. Let me know how things work out in your world.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> So, take shit, eat shit, like it... man, your bosses must love it.
> 
> You realise that before, going to Vince and telling him that they weren't going to take his shit anymore is often what got a lot of top talent in his graces. Now it seems likely to get someone fired since he just doesn't seem to want to hear dissenting viewpoints.
> 
> ...


and you keep flipping them burgers claiming that you would have the balls to walk away. :


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Djbousquet said:


> WRASSLIN' IS REAL is what this comes off screaming.


Good comeback, obviously you have no argument for this. Thank you and goodbye.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Good comeback, obviously you have no argument for this. Thank you and goodbye.


That is the argument. You are looking at this as if it is real and not business/contracted job. Do you see any other major league athletes QUITTING their profession because they didn't get enough HR's, score enough TD's?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Well that's pretty much what happened when Austin left in 02 and Vince and Rock buried him. The crowd was sad but ultimately moved on. But I'm sure things will be totally different with Punk. Punk is way more popular that Austin ever was. :lmao




Is not about Punk or Austin being popular.. Is about the crowd.. You really think this hurt crowd will stop the rage because of any HHH/Cena/Vince speech?.. Please. .The modern fanbase is much more inteligent than ever was, the entire stadium will be giving two fucks about anything they have to say on Punk.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Djbousquet said:


> That is the argument. You are looking at this as if it is real and not business/contracted job. Do you see any other major league athletes QUITTING their profession because they didn't get enough HR's, score enough TD's?


This is scripted wrestling you idiot!

Find me a scripted sport somewhere and you will find many who walk out. What a fucking moronic comparison.

You obviously accept mediocrity so there is no point arguing with you.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Soulrollins said:


> Is not about Punk or Austin being popular.. Is about the crowd.. You really think this hurt crowd will stop the rage because of any HHH/Cena/Vince speech?.. Please. .The modern fanbase is much more inteligent than ever was, the entire stadium will be giving two fucks about anything they have to say on Punk.


If Punk hasn't agreed to come back and they turn this into a storyline by Monday you'll see. Burial city. Don't worry. I won't say I told you so.....much.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> It's pretty easy to tell which of you have never had a real job in your lives. Hate to break this to all you Billy Badasses out there but working for a living is one long shit sandwich from someone higher up on the corporate food chain than you dictating what you should or should not do. When your parents eventually stop paying your bills and you have to survive on your own, some of you are in for quite the awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering this is your only argument now, it's just safe to say you have nothing of actual merit to say and just want to rant and rail against Punk some more. But for shits and giggles... 2002 is a decent year with good talent and decent storylines. So Austin walking out, while disappointing, didn't leave a gaping hole in what was drawing people to watch. Now, fast forward to today and ignore the blind haters such as yourself and you find a large segment of the audience who are watching for a few reasons: Punk, Bryan, Shield and maybe Wyatts, Ziggler, Real Americans. Ziggler and the Real Americans are just there, Wyatts seem to be being pushed, Bryan is a chaotic mess for the booking team, the Shield is on the verge of splintering, and Punk is gone. So you have a product in disarray and one of the major draws left is now just gone...

This isn't 2002 where the whole of WWE could make up for Austin... in today's WWE you don't have much to fall back on for so many fans when one of the biggest stars just walked right out the door. To many people, you legitimately have one big star left on the roster and he may not even be getting the push that crowd is screaming for. ANd i know that is what really burns you over this... Punk walking and the explosion around it, mixed with the explosion over Bryan's misuse, just proved that the two biggest stars in the WWE weren't Orton and Cena or Batista.. but Bryan and Punk. And that drives you nuts.



Djbousquet said:


> and you keep flipping them burgers claiming that you would have the balls to walk away. :


3 Weeks ago I actually did walk out of my job because I was tired of management treating me like shit. Oops... sorry to ruin the delusion that all of us are spineless yes men waiting for our master's approval before we dare do anything.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The difference between Austin and Punk is Austin wasn't getting screwed over on a regular basis. It was one time he had to job to an upcoming superstar and he said no. It was easier to paint Austin as selfish. With Punk his fans know he has been getting screwed over.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> 3 Weeks ago I actually did walk out of my job because I was tired of management treating me like shit. Oops... sorry to ruin the delusion that all of us are spineless yes men waiting for our master's approval before we dare do anything.


and now you are back to living with your parents and scrounging to get by. I on the other hand continue to work hard even when things get tough at work and am able to buy WM XXX Travel Packages for my entire family. prioritys I guess 

work is called work for a reason. Which is why in a sports entertainment company where you lose and win based on booking you sign a contract. You don't just throw a hissy fit because you don't like the way you are being booked and walk out on the company (might I add that is paying you MILLIONS of dollars) you signed a contract with. Every single other member of the lockerroom signs a similar contract. Do you see them all walking out when the are booked on a losing streak?

When your time is up, YOU DO YOUR JOB, it was the problem with Hart leaving to WCW and it's the problem with punk now. The reason WWE has these contracts in place is to protect the overall product and prevent undermining.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Djbousquet said:


> and now you are back to living with your parents and scrounging to get by. I on the other hand continue to work hard even when things get tough at work and am able to buy WM XXX Travel Packages for my entire family. prioritys I guess
> 
> work is called work for a reason. Which is why in a sports entertainment company where you lose and win based on booking you sign a contract. You don't just throw a hissy fit because you don't like the way you are being booked and walk out on the company (might I add that is paying you MILLIONS of dollars) you signed a contract with. Every single other member of the lockerroom signs a similar contract. Do you see them all walking out when the are booked on a losing streak?


Getting personal with a guy for no reason -.- Nobody's going to care what you have to say if you preface it with pointless insults


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> It's pretty easy to tell which of you have never had a real job in your lives. Hate to break this to all you Billy Badasses out there but working for a living is one long shit sandwich from someone higher up on the corporate food chain than you dictating what you should or should not do. When your parents eventually stop paying your bills and you have to survive on your own, some of you are in for quite the awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> and now you are back to living with your parents and scrounging to get by. I on the other hand continue to work hard even when things get tough at work and am able to buy WM XXX Packages for my entire family. prioritys I guess


So, now because I didn't take any shit from my bosses suddenly I'm a basement dweller that leeches off others with no means to support myself at all...... yeah, nice leap to get everything to fit your little delusional world where being a corporate asskisser is clearly the best thing to be instead of standing up for yourself. 

I guess it would probably be a bad thing to tell you that I have actually managed to not take shit from bosses over the years and still have a tidy sum built up to where I don't have to create these fantasy worlds to be comfortable with who I am. Hell, outside of winter I hardly need much cash because I actually know how to hunt and grow food.. you know, true essentials. Shocking, shocking I know. Self sufficiency in this day and age... but there there... it's alright. I'm just a mean bad bully. How dare I actually destroy every little argument you were trying to make by not being a run down, leeching bum that just can't "toughen up"?! How dare I actually have a set of balls and be living pretty damn well on top of it?!

I'm feeling so bad now I"m going to give away all my money and everything I own so I can crawl back to those assholes I've had as bosses and stick my head right up there! I mean, that is how you are supposed to live and be successful according to you. That must be the only way!


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> Getting personal with a guy for no reason -.- Nobody's going to care what you have to say if you preface it with pointless insults


It was a retort to his personal insult in which he recently deleted, if the guy wants to throw jabs I can do the same, pointless I understand but I can troll with the best of them if I have to.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> If Punk hasn't agreed to come back and they turn this into a storyline by Monday you'll see. Burial city. Don't worry. I won't say I told you so.....much.


If Punk hasn't agreed to come back they wont even mention him, if this is a work then expect burial city.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> It was a retort to his personal insult in which he recently deleted, if the guy wants to throw jabs I can do the same, pointless I understand but I can troll with the best of them if I have to.


Didn't delete anything. So nice to see you're now talking out your ass even more.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so now it seems like if your not a "Yes man" you are a delusional little whiny bitch who leeches of others and does not know what the true meaning of "work" is.

:lol:lol


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys guys guys.

We should just start worrying about the real problem here.

How can poor Kofi get to the shows now?


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I hardly need much cash because I actually know how to hunt and grow food..


You can have your road-kill and potatoes and I'll be a yes man and continue to eat my filet mignon. I guess we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Guys guys guys.
> 
> We should just start worrying about the real problem here.
> 
> How can poor Kofi get to the shows now?


D: D: D:



PUNK! THINK ABOOT UR BUS BUDDY!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> You can have your road-kill and potatoes and I'll be a yes man and continue to eat my filet mignon. I guess we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Didn't delete anything. So nice to see you're now talking out your ass even more.


_Last edited by Kabraxal : Today at 06:29 PM. _

So what now you are a delusional lair? What-ever man.



JoMoxRKO said:


>


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> You can have your road-kill and potatoes and I'll be a yes man and continue to eat my filet mignon. I guess we can just agree to disagree.


:lmao

Yes, venison is totally just road kill. O my fucking god, that might be the dumbest shit I ever read. Do you even know the basics of what kind of meat you can get through hunting? Hell, the kind of vegetable you can get off of just knowing to garden? Or you so dillusional you simply think "POOF! It's at the supermarket!". Hate to break it to you yet again.. but I'm not exactly scraping buy on possum and half moldy potatoes :lol

This is comedy gold!



Djbousquet said:


> _Last edited by Kabraxal : Today at 06:29 PM. _
> 
> So what now you are a delusional lair? What-ever man.


And it continues! Edited by... hmmmm, let's see what the word edit means "to change or remove or better word or fix mistakes". I've been editting because I used to many "actually"s or because I started one sentence and changed thought mid sentence and didn't catch it til after posting. Come on man, this shit isn't that hard to understand. If I'm going to insult you, I will take the fucking moderation long before i edit it out.

O and hint hint.. this post will say edited because guess what.. I hit the edit button to add this second comedic goldmine of a quote you posted.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Ok so now it seems like if your not a "Yes man" you are a delusional little whiny bitch who leeches of others and does not know what the true meaning of "work" is.
> 
> :lol:lol


Clearly too young & never held a job.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yes, venison is totally just road kill. O my fucking god, that might be the dumbest shit I ever read. Do you even know the basics of what kind of meat you can get through hunting? Hell, the kind of vegetable you can get off of just knowing to garden? Or you so dillusional you simply think "POOF! It's at the supermarket!". Hate to break it to you yet again.. but I'm not exactly scraping buy on possum and half moldy potatoes :lol
> 
> ...


No actually you completely deleted the insulting vulgar first sentence in your original post but since you seem to be a bi-polar delusional half-wit that can't even remember a sentence they wrote 30 minutes ago and seem to have a problem with my forum posts, I'll be the bigger person and just stop responding to you


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Djbousquet said:


> No actually you completely deleted the insulting vulgar first sentence in your original post but since you seem to be a bi-polar delusional half-wit that can't even remember a sentence they wrote 30 minutes ago and seem to have a problem with my forum posts, I'll be the bigger person and just stop responding to you


Good on you. Now go wait for daddy to tell you did a good job!

O look, another edit post, I must have said something really insulting and erased it again! O wait, nope, that's just you trying to backpedal and deflect and lie out your ass because you were exposed! But no really, there was a super secret sentence before that that you would have to have a special pair of polarised 3D lenses to view... see, he was right, I was insulting him and he was the only one in the world with the ability to see it! Crying out loud... when you get caught out you really throw the shit to try and cover your tracks dude.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> No actually you completely deleted the insulting vulgar first sentence in your original post but since you seem to be a bi-polar delusional half-wit that can't even remember a sentence they wrote 30 minutes ago and seem to have a problem with my forum posts, *I'll be the bigger person and just stop responding to you*


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> and now you are back to living with your parents and scrounging to get by. I on the other hand continue to work hard even when things get tough at work and am able to buy WM XXX Travel Packages for my entire family. prioritys I guess
> 
> work is called work for a reason. Which is why in a sports entertainment company where you lose and win based on booking you sign a contract. You don't just throw a hissy fit because you don't like the way you are being booked and walk out on the company (might I add that is paying you MILLIONS of dollars) you signed a contract with. Every single other member of the lockerroom signs a similar contract. Do you see them all walking out when the are booked on a losing streak?
> 
> When your time is up, YOU DO YOUR JOB, it was the problem with Hart leaving to WCW and it's the problem with punk now. The reason WWE has these contracts in place is to protect the overall product and prevent undermining.


Actually, I've known someone who walked out of their job, explained it to their next employee, they understood and it continued from there. 

Also, let me point out the irony of you saying "priorities" [Psst, you spelled that wrong.] then mentioning how you can do the WM XXX Travel Package. Wait.. you mention that while spending your time on an internet debate acting like a stubborn ass in the process. Yeah, priorities. 

You know what? I bet.. if WWE wised the hell up. People wouldn't just want to walk out.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Clearly too young & never held a job.


Nah man, sit at home all day everyday refreshing these forums.

Wake up to yourself.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

SideburnGuru said:


> Actually, I've known someone who walked out of their job, explained it to their next employee, they understood and it continued from there.


I've hired several people who walked out on their past employer and they ended up being great employees, there are always extenuating circumstances and if a workplace is being driven into the ground I can't blame anyone for leaving. Yeah, work is work, but it shouldn't be a place you hate going to every day because of the work enviroment.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I've hired several people who walked out on their past employer and they ended up being great employees, there are always extenuating circumstances and if a workplace is being driven into the ground I can't blame anyone for leaving. Yeah, work is work, but it shouldn't be a place you hate going to every day because of the work enviroment.


Exactly, if your not enjoying it and are not satisfied by it why the fuck would you wake up everyday. Change is always good, in this case Punk can't change to anything really, his attempted to fix the problems but it got no where.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Man how do these threads get so personal, anyways.

A lot of us would enjoy the luxury of knowing you have at least a solid million in the bank - makes it a lot easier to tell your employment to go fuck itself.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I've hired several people who walked out on their past employer and they ended up being great employees, there are always extenuating circumstances and if a workplace is being driven into the ground I can't blame anyone for leaving. Yeah, work is work, but it shouldn't be a place you hate going to every day because of the work enviroment.


And if it's physically demanding on top of shit management then it only amplifies everything. I'd love to see how long some of the people complaining about me walking would actually last when they have to work in 100+ degree weather in the summer, subzero temps in the winter, and still manage to do other things with their lives so they don't lose their minds. 

The only reason I took the bloody job is to maintain a work history to ensure and easier hiring process for the next job instead of dealing with a "you have a huge gap here" well duh.. I moved cross the bloody country and decided not to take the shit job. That doesn't tend to go well in interviews. Luckily, I'm not loose with my wallet and every job, no matter how small, I manage to sock things into at least a small rainy day saving account. Sometimes, if the work is good enough I add to the actual retirement fund.

It's like some people here don't understand you can actually work and not let yourself be abused. I guess for some it's just easier to say shit like that instead of standing up for themselves.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I've hired several people who walked out on their past employer and they ended up being great employees, there are always extenuating circumstances and if a workplace is being driven into the ground I can't blame anyone for leaving. Yeah, work is work, but it shouldn't be a place you hate going to every day because of the work enviroment.


Walked out like "fuck this shit I'm outta here? or Did they put in their two weeks & then bounce?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Walked out like "fuck this shit I'm outta here? or Did they put in their two weeks & then bounce?


It can depend on the situation as well. Some jobs warrant the two week notice. Hell, this is the first time I didn't give notice and just came in one day and went to the manager "this is my last day, that's your notice". And the only reason that happened is they refused to hire more people after firing others, leaving us severely understaffed then having the nerve to bitch when things were not being maintained well. Not everything instance is going to be "you must give 2 weeks notice or you're a bum!'.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WWE


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's stop the insulting and baiting and keep it on topic thanks.


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

as much as d-byan is over.. cm punk was what was keeping the product interesting over the last 3 years
cm punk leaving will leave a huge dent in the wwe for sure

#bringbackpunk


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

donlesnar said:


> as much as d-byan is over.. cm punk was what was keeping the product interesting over the last 3 years
> cm punk leaving will leave a huge dent in the wwe for sure
> 
> #bringbackpunk



or Push Dean Ambrose the guy is the next best mic worker next to punk

or even evolve Bryan into the American Dragon with final countdown

btw bryan can be good on the mic if he was able to let loose




skip to 3:40 he can do it. A more serious bryan not the goofy cookie cutter


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> as much as d-byan is over.. cm punk was what was keeping the product interesting over the last 3 years
> cm punk leaving will leave a huge dent in the wwe for sure
> 
> #bringbackpunk


He did carry the company REALY fucking hard during those 3 years & I hate to say it but it was obvious that his time was up. He just didn't care anymore and if you think he carried late 2013 and 2014 then idk what to tell you. He was one of the worst parts of it because he was so damn tired and put in so little effort. 

It's time for Bryan and Reigns. 
Dean should take over as the top heel but it looks like that's going to Wyatt and Dean will probably work the mid card which is a shame. 

D-Bry leading the new gen is what is actually happening. With or without Punk there.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Let him stay gone. And I wish people on Facebook would stop with the whole "CM Punk" comments on every WWE post. Let them tweet him instead if they so want him back, it was his decision to walk. This is also why I was saying he should release a statement but he won't coz he probably likes this kind of attention.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I find it a bit hypocritical of some fans. CM Punk was in the Royal Rumble match and all people chanted and talked about was Daniel Bryan, even when he got eliminated, people still chanted Daniel Bryan. Now that he goes home, everyone is supporting him like hes the hottest thing in wrestling.


I like CM Punk, but its sad to think that he is likely doing this to get the attention back on himself and gain more leverage with WWE Officials, even at the risk of killing Daniel Bryans momentum. It feels like Punk is taking a sleazy way to being the number 1 guy again. Sucks for Bryan because now that the shows will be showered with CM Punk chants.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

I miss Punk unk3










Come back pls. What other reason do I have to watch?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The thing that amuses me is that neither Punk or WWE have made a statement. How do we know that there is not real and work being mixed in here with Punk returning on the Chicago episode?

Would be pretty amazing, but I think the picture may be alarmingly clear post Raw if WWE bury him.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

If it's a work then one of two things is going to happen:

a) Jaded fans get excited about WWE again because it shows they're capable of smartly blurring the lines (which would give people hope for things like the Bryan situation)
b) Jaded fans are going to assume Punk really did walk but that it got resolved as is just being spun into something that they planned all along, which reinforced the idea that WWE book on the fly and make shit up as they go along


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...dy_Rhodes_Mocks_The_New_Age_Outlaws_Emma.html



> - There were lots of CM Punk chants at last night's live event in Wichita. It was announced earlier in the show that fans could get refunds for CM Punk not being there. The Shield cut a promo on Punk not being there and said we should all be glad that he went home.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Punk right before he left:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Will they get Warrior to promo "the rise and fall of Punk" DVD??


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attends_Live_Event_Latest_30_Second_Fury.html



> - Randy Orton cut promo before his match with John Cena at last night's WWE live event in Orlando and said a line that had many fans thinking he took a shot at CM Punk leaving. Orton said, "If at first you don't succeed, quit."


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attends_Live_Event_Latest_30_Second_Fury.html


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I expect to see many more of those little shots towards Punk tomorrow on Raw if they can't work something out before then. =/


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...dy_Rhodes_Mocks_The_New_Age_Outlaws_Emma.html





JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attends_Live_Event_Latest_30_Second_Fury.html


unk2

Guess they had there talk and hes not coming back, time to get the shovel out :hhh2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thought this was funny, lol.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The CM Punk situation is personally being handled by Vince McMahon himself, as opposed to Triple H or WWE's Talent Relations department.

WWE officials are not happy at all about the story getting out and there being a big deal publicly. The hope was to keep it as an internal issue and deal with it within the company.

There were meeting with the WWE creative team all last week discussing WrestleMania XXX plans if Punk does not return, as well what to do with him if he does come back. The meetings were not as a result of Punk walking out specifically but also a by-product of fans rejecting segments and the reaction for Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble. A source noted that "anything is possible" at this point in regards to the WrestleMania XXX card and nothing should be considered official or locked in with the exception of John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt.

Read more at 

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Meetings_Held_More.html#IIKdXAGLsVR5oDgK.99


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

by the way: did someone not get what they wanted?







for :hhh3


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Year Is just starting and WWE are messing up things already
Triple H really needs some off-screen time and things would be better


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Everyone on the roster's gonna be taking pot shots at Punk soon. WWE's gonna cremate the guy.


----------



## whatever1234 (Jan 28, 2014)

Paul Heyman will be the only person to miss him. And AJ lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Redzero said:


> The CM Punk situation is personally being handled by Vince McMahon himself, as opposed to Triple H or WWE's Talent Relations department.
> 
> WWE officials are not happy at all about the story getting out and there being a big deal publicly. The hope was to keep it as an internal issue and deal with it within the company.
> 
> ...


why? ughhh Cena vs Taker needs to happen


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's quite amazing that even in the state WWE is in these days with the mainstream and how hard they try to get the smallest bit of recognition, Punk has managed to give them just that and more on two separate occasions in a 30 month span. I don't even think Rock's recent involvement has generated as much buzz. 

Vince will try everything he can to capitalize on this. Agree or disagree with Punk, his decision was in fact good for business.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Taking shots at someone who isn't there and doesn't have the same tribune to defend himself will always be pathetic. 

By the way Orton is the last person on planet Earth who should take shots at people, because he shouldn't even be in the company with the shit he has pulled of.

And of course the roster full of bitches will tone down the company line because they're afraid to say anything against the shitty product they inhabit. They don't necessary agree with the things they're told to say and do, but in the same way don't have any balls to oppose, because it's all about the paycheck.

They'll try to put the blame on Punk, because he refused to take their shit anymore. While the actual people at fault with the shitty product will come off clean. 

Hopefully Punk will quit and I'll stop watching this shit as well.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Heels using it get heat is hardly anything new it is just the way the bussiness works.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Redzero said:


> The CM Punk situation is personally being handled by Vince McMahon himself, as opposed to Triple H or WWE's Talent Relations department.
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Meetings_Held_More.html#IIKdXAGLsVR5oDgK.99


bama4


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

FalseKing said:


> Taking shots at someone who isn't there and doesn't have the same tribune to defend himself will always be pathetic.


But Punk COULD be there. That's the thing. He's choosing to stay home. You know that locker room is pissed to hell that Punk got all that opportunity that they would kill for and just walked out without putting anyone over or paying it back. We're about to find out just how "liked" Punk really was backstage. It's was said the guy had hardly any friends anymore and that he kept to himself mostly. Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.




doinktheclowns said:


> Heels using it get heat is hardly anything new it is just the way the bussiness works.


Faces will be sandbagging him too real soon. I do wonder who will take the "Rock role" of funeral director.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> But Punk COULD be there. That's the thing. He's choosing to stay home. You know that locker room is pissed to hell that Punk got all that opportunity that they would kill for and just walked out without putting anyone over or paying it back. We're about to find out just how "liked" Punk really was backstage. It's was said the guy had hardly any friends anymore and that he kept to himself mostly. Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds more like what you hope will happen rather than what will actually happen.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's say for some reason CM Punk wants to come back to the WWE. Do you think the WWE should forgive a "walk-out"?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Let's say for some reason CM Punk wants to come back to the WWE. Do you think the WWE should forgive a "walk-out"?


Stone Cold, Brock Lesnar and HBK have all done similar things.

I am pretty sure that a lot of people will be in support of Punk backstage. He apparently became a locker room guy and I think the only main people who might have a problem with it will be jealous guys which I would imagine to be Ryback, The Miz and Randy Orton.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> But Punk COULD be there. That's the thing. He's choosing to stay home. *You know that locker room is pissed to hell that Punk got all that opportunity that they would kill for and just walked out without putting anyone over or paying it back.* We're about to find out just how "liked" Punk really was backstage. It's was said the guy had hardly any friends anymore and that he kept to himself mostly. Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wording suggests a belief that Punk was simply given the opportunities and didn't make his own way through sheer determination. They like to talk about Cena overcoming the odds on TV but it has been Punk doing that in reality ever since he step foot in the company. Like you, I can only speculate on how popular he might be with his coworkers but you don't have to be liked to get ahead. Hogan, Michaels, Hart, Austin, Triple H, and even Cena have known to be disliked. Its a common thing in the business and in life.

As far as it being awkward with The Shield or Orton? Say what you will about Punk, but the guy has a thick skin. Even if they were legit shots (they were quite harmless), I think it's safe to say stuff like that slides right off his back. And that goes with most of them. Hell, Punk is probably expecting them to throw some digs his way. It comes with the choice he made to leave.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Let's say for some reason CM Punk wants to come back to the WWE. Do you think the WWE should forgive a "walk-out"?


They have to forgive it, because they really need Cm Punk.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> But Punk COULD be there. That's the thing. He's choosing to stay home. You know that locker room is pissed to hell that Punk got all that opportunity that they would kill for and just walked out without putting anyone over or paying it back. We're about to find out just how "liked" Punk really was backstage. It's was said the guy had hardly any friends anymore and that he kept to himself mostly. Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your incredible bias is reeking out of this post.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Of course if he decides to come back, they'll let him in. It's not like they kicked him out the door. Remember Michaels walked out at least 2 times in the 90s, and he got away with it. Yes, different situations, but it's a fact - that if and when he'll come to senses, they'll bring him back. The door is not closed.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> But Punk COULD be there. That's the thing. He's choosing to stay home. You know that locker room is pissed to hell that Punk got all that opportunity that they would kill for and just walked out without putting anyone over or paying it back. We're about to find out just how "liked" Punk really was backstage. It's was said the guy had hardly any friends anymore and that he kept to himself mostly. Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't like if Alex Riley walked away and then was persuaded to return with the promise of Titles runs and main events. This is a top star, a popular star, a talented in ring wrestler, a talented mic worker, a guy who has won all the titles, previous main eventer and a big financial draw for the WWE.

If he returned and was offered more opportunities it would only because he had more than paid his dues and earns it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Let's say for some reason CM Punk wants to come back to the WWE. Do you think the WWE should forgive a "walk-out"?


They always do.... besides most the time when a Top guy walks out on the company its WWE's fault anyways so Vince ends up begging for them back.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Thought this was funny, lol.












changed it for ya


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I just can't believe how this is all jus pure speculation and there is nothing confirmed or denied. There is no information and pure speculation. Nobody has seen or heard from Punk and it has all gone silent. In this day and age of technology you would have thought more concrete images or information would have been released.

The longer it goes without any information the more I think it is a work . I don't think Vince would pass up on such a blatant opportunity to make money off this controversy. I can't believe the lack of information on the situation and it is almost RAW again and it would seem like an impossible situation that WWE couldn't ignore.

Surely if Punk was legitimately leaving he would have made his mind up over the past week and would have released a statement. The longer it goes on it makes me believe it is a work because it would seem they deliberately allowing fans to become more and more interested in developments and have fans on the edge of their seats in anticipation. I would be surprised if tomorrow nights RAW rating wasn't high.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

^ well, he LOST all those matches, so the pic kinda doesn't make much sense.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still really sad about this. Hope your all looking forward to orton, Batista and Cena main events for the foreseeable future. It may as well be 2008 again


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

he lost all the matches he had while he was champion for 434 days?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> changed it for ya


Poor meme.

Title reign consisted of beating largely below par opponents.
Lost all his matches against big stars.
Large percent of title reign wins came from dirty, cheap, and cheating wins.
His biggest match of his career against Cena wasn't a clean win.
He said last week he wants Daniel Bryan to be in the main event.

It's not just about the money it is also about the job satisfaction. You make out he was given the money when in actual fact he earned or drew it.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Poor meme.
> 
> Title reign consisted of beating largely below par opponents.
> Lost all his matches against big stars.
> ...


You do realize this is predetermined booked wrestling we are talking about here where you are contractually obligated to go out there and do what they book you to do right?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> he lost all the matches he had while he was champion for 434 days?


Well, I meant matches with Rock, Taker, Brock, Trips. You get it  

And one interesting thing. Why Punk did not have any title matches since loosing to Rock? Not even once, if you don't count being screwed at MITB. He probably thought they're saving his shot till WM, yet Batista won the Royal Rumble. Another reason, why he could just flip out.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Djbousquet said:


> he lost all the matches he had while he was champion for 434 days?


Why are you even in here trolling this thread with your Twitter/Tumblr generation opinions kid? Auteurs don't settle for midcard positions when they're the Best. Only lazy, unprofessional hacks don't give a fuck as long as they get a pay cheque. What is the reason Ziggler, Sandow, Ryder and all the other buried jobbers haven't walked? Because they get paid. CM Punk was also getting paid. Difference is he didn't want to play second best to Dave fucking Batista. When ALL the others are too much of a pussy to speak out. But this is the internet, and Punk is labelled a pussy for quitting as a result of standing up for his dignity. 
The irony of a Michaels mark coming up with this.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> You do realize this is predetermined booked wrestling we are talking about here where you are contractually obligated to go out there and do what they book you to do right?


Because every wrestler has always done so without complaint right?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> You do realize this is predetermined booked wrestling we are talking about here where you are contractually obligated to go out there and do what they book you to do right?


Tbf, if everyone in the WWE had always stuck to exactly how they were booked, the product would never have been successful. I think some resistance to management decision making is an absolute must because wrestlers are more than just automatons. 

It's not an excuse to walk out on a contract, but creative differences have always been an issue in wrestling and sometimes wrestlers have to look out for their own interest over the industry's.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> Well, I meant matches with Rock, Taker, Brock, Trips. You get it
> 
> And one interesting thing. Why Punk did not have any title matches since loosing to Rock? Not even once, if you don't count being screwed at MITB. He probably thought they're saving his shot till WM, yet Batista won the Royal Rumble. Another reason, why he could just flip out.


It is just not how the business is run. Could you imagine if every single superstar felt in-titled to their own way they think they should be booked? Everyone would have walked out.



Reaper Jones said:


> Tbf, if everyone in the WWE had always stuck to exactly how they were booked, the product would never have been successful. I think some resistance to management decision making is an absolute must because wrestlers are more than just automatons.
> 
> It's not an excuse to walk out on a contract, but creative differences have always been an issue in wrestling and sometimes wrestlers have to look out for their own interest over the industry's.


Totally understandable but yes it is not an excuse to walk out on a contract.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

It is shocking, that even The Miz has been a maint event in WrestleMania, and CM Punk not.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Why are you even in here trolling this thread with your Twitter/Tumblr generation opinions kid? Auteurs don't settle for midcard positions when they're the Best. Only lazy, unprofessional hacks don't give a fuck as long as they get a pay cheque. What is the reason Ziggler, Sandow, Ryder and all the other buried jobbers haven't walked? Because they get paid. CM Punk was also getting paid. Difference is he didn't want to play second best to Dave fucking Batista. When ALL the others are too much of a pussy to speak out. But this is the internet, and Punk is labelled a pussy for quitting as a result of standing up for his dignity.
> The irony of a Michaels mark coming up with this.


First of all you might want to get your facts straight before you go all awol gung-ho. CM punk is actually really good friends with Dave Bautista, and it has A LOT more to do with than that assumption. At least get your facts straight before you try to defend your wrestling savior. I know it might be hard to understand but wrestling isn't real. Oh yeah and I hate to break it to you but neither is Santa Claus and The Tooth Fairy.



Ultimate Avenger said:


> It is shocking, that even The Miz has been a maint event in WrestleMania, and CM Punk not.


Now there is something to be mad at


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

My fantasy booking senses were tingling...

This could be an elaborate way to cash in on having Bad Guy Punk vs. New Hero Bryan main event WrestleMania 31. 

Imagine a scenario where he didn't come back alone:










Cliff Compton (Domino), Colt Cabana, and Luke Gallows

Straight Edge Society 2.0

From there just choose your own adventure. Punk goes into the Iron Man Match at Mania 31 as Champ. Bryan wins 5-4 in Overtime.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

So what's the whole situation saying now?

Any latest news?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> You do realize this is predetermined booked wrestling we are talking about here where you are contractually obligated to go out there and do what they book you to do right?


1. I hope you can see the irony in that considering your profile pic.not to mention the countless other people throughout history who have refused matches.
2. You make out he has been given amazing opportunities, as great as they were he lost them all.
3. Any wrestler who is worth their grain in salt should want to win big matches when they are in their prime rather than just take part. He is one of the big names of this era and hasn't won a top match. The only one he did win was a dirty ending.
4. Your meme was rubbish.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

People still think Punk only cares about money and attention? This is a guy who on his day off decided to do a quality match against Ambrose on FCW. Have you ever seem any Main Eventer do that before? This is just someone that genuinely cares for the product and isn't happy with the direction it was going. He has mentioned before that he thinks Danial Bryan should be a main eventer and that Miz main eventing wrestlemania was a joke. Royal Rumble was probably the last straw.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

CM Junk could mainevent Wrestlemania 30, or beat the Streak and he would still cry.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

What it comes down to is Punk thinks he's too good for the way WWE does things.


The scary part is - considering how awful WWE had handled things the past couple of years......... he might actually be right.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> It is shocking, that even The Miz has been a maint event in WrestleMania, and CM Punk not.


i'd rather not main event and be in punk position in the company compared to the miz

cm punk still got matches and feuds with undertaker,chris jericho and brock lesnar and rumored hhh mania when he was not champ

while miz is in the same position as a damien sandow lol


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Even more interesting is how awkward it will be with Orton and Shield if he does come back after those comments.


Orton and Shield are heels, they say heelish things. If the crowd was chanting 'CM Punk', then of course Orton and Shield would play up to it, so not sure what difference at all it makes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> changed it for ya


One of the worst meme's I've ever seen, negged for even posting this crap.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

FWIW, Punk's profile is still in the active roster list on WWE.com, so yes, they are no where near acknowledging it yet: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/cmpunk (I guess he could sit at home until his contract expires)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

If it was a work, they probably would've scrap his profile from the roster. 

Anyway, monday night will be very telling, we need to wait.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

D.M.N. said:


> FWIW, Punk's profile is still in the active roster list on WWE.com, so yes, they are no where near acknowledging it yet: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/cmpunk (I guess he could sit at home until his contract expires)


And he was in latest WWE Power-25 ranking


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Stad said:


> One of the worst meme's I've ever seen, negged for even posting this crap.


It is money and you know it, haters gonna hate.

oh and as I mentioned previously punk is till on http://www.nolawrestlemania.com header banner


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

> The CM Punk situation is personally being handled by Vince McMahon himself, as opposed to Triple H or WWE's Talent Relations department.
> 
> WWE officials are not happy at all about the story getting out and there being a big deal publicly. The hope was to keep it as an internal issue and deal with it within the company.
> 
> _via PWInsider.com _


I knew Hunter didnt give a shit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> I knew Hunter didnt give a shit.


and he shouldn't. Vince is the owner let Vince handle it


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a work now just because CM Punk has been off twitter since Monday. Normally when he's selling he normally stays off twitter. If it wasn't a work wouldn't he still be posting NHL shite and just living his life?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attends_Live_Event_Latest_30_Second_Fury.html


funny coming from a guy who has been spoon fed everything from being in a stable with hhh and ric flair to being give the best booked ic title reign in years and had mic foley put him over huge in a big time feud,etc.

this guy failed 2 drug tests and still get the title and mania main events lol

not one to talk as he has had everything handed to him he knows nothing about struggling to get to the top in the wrestling buisness as it was predetermined for him to get there by the WWE he even failed the first time in 2004 and they gave it to him again


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

They throw Orton to the wolves


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Shield and Orton leading the smear campaign also lends credence that it could be a work. If RAW opens with a babyface like Cena or Bryan subtly burying Punk than it's definitely real but if it's a Hunter promo than It could very well be a work.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

WWE should do the right thing. Approach Punk and convince him to come back by adding him in the WWE title match at WM30.Pretty sure EVERYBODY would rather him be champion than Batista.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably an exact representation of what this is actually all about when you think about it lol.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> WWE should do the right thing. Approach Punk and convince him to come back by adding him in the WWE title match at WM30.Pretty sure EVERYBODY would rather him be champion than Batista.


Giving a guy who walked out on your company a title match is not the right thing to do, be mad if you want but Punk did this to himself. I don't know any company that would make a guy who constantly bitches and threatens to quit their #1 guy, i can't stand Cena but he is a company man and that's why he's their guy. DB has eaten a ton of shit but that's probably made him look even better in their eyes and i wouldn't be shocked to see him get a lengthy title run in the near future.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

darksideon said:


> *Giving a guy who walked out on your company a title match is not the right thing to do*, be mad if you want but Punk did this to himself. I don't know any company that would make a guy who constantly bitches and threatens to quit their #1 guy, i can't stand Cena but he is a company man and that's why he's their guy. DB has eaten a ton of shit but that's probably made him look even better in their eyes and i wouldn't be shocked to see him get a lengthy title run in the near future.


they did it in 2011


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

^
Punk didn't book himself 3 times against Lesnar and Taker, because he is an attention whore.

It's the guy you mark for.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FalseKing said:


> ^
> Punk didn't book himself 3 times against Lesnar and Taker, because he is an attention whore.
> 
> It's the guy you mark for.


I'm assuming this is directed at me in which case:

:ti


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

#Mark said:


> The Shield and Orton leading the smear campaign also lends credence that it could be a work. If RAW opens with a babyface like Cena or Bryan subtly burying Punk than it's definitely real but if it's a Hunter promo than It could very well be a work.


Id still be skeptical that its a work either way, but if they dont have any faces taking digs that might suggest Vince is confident they can get him to come back/make it into a storyline. The moment theyre sure he's really gone I think the floodgates open


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

p862011 said:


> they did it in 2011


R Truth walked out on the company?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> I'm assuming this is directed at me in which case:
> 
> :ti


I know you've got shit to say.

No problem.

We know.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

> Bleacherreport: It's been almost a week since CM Punk quit the WWE, but speculation is still raging over whether the departure of Punk is a work or a legitimate parting of the ways.
> 
> For instance, Punk's WWE profile page is still active on the WWE website, something the WWE often delete if a Superstar leaves the company. That has led many to believe it is all a work in advance of WrestleMania XXX—but there could be other reasons behind Punk's page still being active.
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Why dont they just keep the "Battle for the Company" Vince vs HHH storyline that was rumoured for SCSA, and give it to Punk (as Vinces Champion pick)... Headline WM, and have Sting/SCSA/Bryan/someone or join the Authotiy to screw us at the finish to lead into post mania RAW...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FalseKing said:


> I know you've got shit to say.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> We know.


What do you want me to say lol? It was a joke post and you got mad over it. That's your issue not mine.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> Interesting...


Could very well be true, I mean Punk has been dealing with a lot of injuries and this (if it is indeed a work) would be a perfect idea for him to take some extensive rest in time for the run up to Mania, apparently the other day he was spotted in Chicago with Aj in seemingly high spirits so who knows.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> WWE should do the right thing. Approach Punk and convince him to come back by adding him in the WWE title match at WM30.Pretty sure EVERYBODY would rather him be champion than Batista.


Thing is, HE'S NOT GOING TO WIN.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> WWE should do the right thing. *Approach Punk and convince him to come back by adding him in the WWE title match at WM30*.Pretty sure EVERYBODY would rather him be champion than Batista.


Fuck no. Batista vs. Orton vs. Punk while Bryan has to face Triple H? Fuck that shit. Honestly Triple H is the best person for him to face at Mania, who else is there really (rematch with Brock?)? And lets face it, Triple H and the Authority vs. CM Punk would of overshadowed Batista/Orton even if this shit didn't go down.


----------



## Amber_Leith (Sep 16, 2013)

its all a work. the fans arent chanting for bryan anymore and internet isnt talking about him.

punk was as jealous as everyone else about bryans popularity, when they were in that tag team last year he would never acknowledge the yes chants at all, he always looked pissed off at them.

a week before the rumble he was saying hes glad to see batista back in an interview he did talking about ju jitsu and mma, yet a week later hes so pissed he had to leave? fuck off to it i say


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

IF it is all a work, would you say it is one of the most brilliant things the WWE has done in the last few years?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> IF it is all a work, would you say it is one of the most brilliant things the WWE has done in the last few years?


In the way they are controlling the media, i would say it should be the most brilliant thing they've managed in history... That's why i doubt this is a work.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber_Leith said:


> its all a work. the fans arent chanting for bryan anymore and internet isnt talking about him.
> 
> punk was as jealous as everyone else about bryans popularity, when they were in that tag team last year he would never acknowledge the yes chants at all, he always looked pissed off at them.
> 
> a week before the rumble he was saying hes glad to see batista back in an interview he did talking about ju jitsu and mma, yet a week later hes so pissed he had to leave? fuck off to it i say


Weird, in the UK shows Punk was leading the Yes chants with Bryan...maybe they cut that from the TV show.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> In the way they are controlling the media, i would say it should be the most brilliant thing they've managed in history... That's why i doubt this is a work.


PAUL HEYMAN makes this being a work a possibility.


Bearing in mind that Punk is a clever guy and has spent over a year with who I believe to be the biggest genius in wrestling Paul Heyman who is still with the company now. These two have had so much time to create a masterpiece brainchild and it wouldn't surprise me if they sat together and deliberately tried to make one of the greatest story lines of all time.

WWE tend to fuck up a lot of ideas or make them look obviously scripted. Whereas Heyman and Punk are two of the greatest guys to blur the boundaries of reality. They both look at the seemingly small and realise how that would effect the overall believability of the feud.

Deliberate story leaks, silence periods, rumours of HHH and Vince not seeing eye to eye, Punks apparent falling off the face of the planet, the timing of the RAW just after RR when ratings are inflated due to RR all see very Heyman like.

Could be clutching at straws and be very wide of the mark but when Heyman is about and has spent so much time with Punk and some time off since HIAC then you have to believe anything is possible.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been monitoring things since Monday. Though it seems extemely unlikely at this point, I really hope this is a work.

Mostly because if it isn't a work, CM Punk is flashing a holier-than-thou attitude about nothing. For one, we were ALL well aware that Batista was going to win the Royal Rumble the very moment his vignette popped up on the screen. Claiming that he's upset with DB not getting the main event is ridiculous since something like this would immediately take away focus from Bryan. Complaining about part-timers in certain situations, but welcoming their return in others. Doesn't want to put over Triple H (shouldn't, by the way, but still) and complaining about being shafted. Nonstop push since debut. I mean, if this were JTG, Ryder or Heath Slater, it would be warranted. For Punk, a major part of the roster, to walk out during a big change in the WWE (the Network an WM 30) simply because of any of that is just selfish.

So, please be a work. An elaborate, trick-the-IWC, over-the-top kayfabe work. After the last few months of so-so matches, 15-minute repetitive promos and an overall "don't care" attitude about essentially beating everyone unnecessarily, I would probably lose a lot of respect for him in the long term.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Djbousquet said:


> changed it for ya


Where's the part about playing second fiddle to Cena while WWE Champion, despite Cena being involved in shit feuds even most casuals probably couldn't give a single fuck about if they tried?

Also, another observation: I love it how some people are now calling Punk, "Crappy Match Punk". So he hasn't been at his best in the past few months... let's call him "Crappy Match Punk"! LOL, Punk has had the best matches by far, in 2013, with his matches with Lesnar, Taker, and Cena on Raw being rated as such by most. Such greatness to be uncovered from some of the anti-Punk fans and bandwagoners.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> I've been monitoring things since Monday. Though it seems extemely unlikely at this point, I really hope this is a work.
> 
> Mostly because if it isn't a work, CM Punk is flashing a holier-than-thou attitude about nothing. For one, we were ALL well aware that Batista was going to win the Royal Rumble the very moment his vignette popped up on the screen. Claiming that he's upset with DB not getting the main event is ridiculous since something like this would immediately take away focus from Bryan. Complaining about part-timers in certain situations, but welcoming their return in others. Doesn't want to put over Triple H (shouldn't, by the way, but still) and complaining about being shafted. Nonstop push since debut. I mean, if this were JTG, Ryder or Heath Slater, it would be warranted. For Punk, a major part of the roster, to walk out during a big change in the WWE (the Network an WM 30) simply because of any of that is just selfish.
> 
> So, please be a work. An elaborate, trick-the-IWC, over-the-top kayfabe work. After the last few months of so-so matches, 15-minute repetitive promos and an overall "don't care" attitude about essentially beating everyone unnecessarily, I would probably lose a lot of respect for him in the long term.


This hurt my head because I agree and disagree with so much.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> This hurt my head because I agree and disagree with so much.


Let's face facts, doinkster. If we never agree on anything ever again, we agree on this much: this needs to be a work.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sin Samuray said:


> I've been monitoring things since Monday. Though it seems extemely unlikely at this point, I really hope this is a work.
> 
> Mostly because if it isn't a work, CM Punk is flashing a holier-than-thou attitude about nothing. For one, we were ALL well aware that Batista was going to win the Royal Rumble the very moment his vignette popped up on the screen. Claiming that he's upset with DB not getting the main event is ridiculous since something like this would immediately take away focus from Bryan. Complaining about part-timers in certain situations, but welcoming their return in others. Doesn't want to put over Triple H (shouldn't, by the way, but still) and complaining about being shafted. Nonstop push since debut. I mean, if this were JTG, Ryder or Heath Slater, it would be warranted. For Punk, a major part of the roster, to walk out during a big change in the WWE (the Network an WM 30) simply because of any of that is just selfish.
> 
> So, please be a work. An elaborate, trick-the-IWC, over-the-top kayfabe work. After the last few months of so-so matches, 15-minute repetitive promos and an overall "don't care" attitude about essentially beating everyone unnecessarily, I would probably lose a lot of respect for him in the long term.


1. Honestly, everyone knew? Come on. Don't exaggerate. Don't speak for everyone. If ALL of us knew, there wouldn't have been such a damn outrage. 

2. It would take away focus from Bryan? What?

3. He said he had no issue with Batista and he was glad to see him back. Not win RR, and headline Wrestlemania's 30th anniversary. 

4. I still feel it's warranted, and if there was ever a time for a superstar to make any kind of stand, it would be near something big. 

5. I gained more respect for him. To each their own.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> Let's face facts, doinkster. If we never agree on anything ever again, we agree on this much: this needs to be a work.












Never a word spoken truer.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol Zeb.

https://twitter.com/WWEZeb/status/430102228859650048


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

If you think this company will give refunds for the purpose of a believable good storyline then you don't know this company...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> If you think this company will give refunds for the purpose of a believable good storyline then you don't know this company...


True.

But you have to break a few eggs to make an omelette. Refunding a few people the week of to make a story more believable for the overall bigger pay off seems worth it.

The card always states Subject to change and WWE had no reason or actually refund anyone any money. So to actually do it seems like a bit of a PR stunt.

Plus they have easily made that money back on the millions of pounds of free advertising for social media, world news and 4th most google searched and all so close to two PPVs, RTWM and the Network.

Refunding a few thousand dollars is a drop in the ocean from a marketing budget that will bring in much more in return.



Straw clutching maybe.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Good way of looking at it ^


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

For people who still think its a work, what exactly will it take for you guys to believe its legitimate? A face like Bryan or Cena bashing Punk on Raw?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> For people who still think its a work, what exactly will it take for you guys to believe its legitimate? A face like Bryan or Cena bashing Punk on Raw?


Confirmation of the situation will do it for me.

This is the WWE and the longer it goes on without anything being said then the more believable a work is.

To be honest I think it was likely legit but will be turned into a work seen as how much controversy and press it has generated.

But until something concrete is confirmed then your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

I still believe it's 100% real, and am only holding onto the hope that Vince can talk some sense into Punk so he can wrestle at the biggest WM "of all time" and retire in Chicago at Payback. 

This could have ALL been avoided if Vince had most of this year's Mania set in stone around Oct-Nov _like he's fucking supposed to_!!! Would've given Punk the time to digest his booking in a match with HHH. I blame piss-poor Mania plans on everything that's been happening this week, actually. They had no clue what they were going to do and now they're paying the price for it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonder if Ryback will be made a scapegoat after their frustration with the story being leaked.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk wants mma.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mick Foley speaks out on Punk's departure.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RFalcao said:


> Punk wants mma.


Fortunately for us wrestling fans, Punk is too old and not skilled enough to be successful in MMA, not to mention all the damage he's done to his body wrestling for 15 years.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Mick Foley speaks out on Punk's departure.


Mick nails it as always.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> I still believe it's 100% real, and am only holding onto the hope that Vince can talk some sense into Punk so he can wrestle at the biggest WM "of all time" and retire in Chicago at Payback.
> 
> This could have ALL been avoided if Vince had most of this year's Mania set in stone around Oct-Nov _like he's fucking supposed to_!!! Would've given Punk the time to digest his booking in a match with HHH. I blame piss-poor Mania plans on everything that's been happening this week, actually. They had no clue what they were going to do and now they're paying the price for it.


Unfortunately I see this going the Ultimate Warrior route where Vince gives into Punk's demands but then slowly fades him out of important storylines as Wrestlmania buzz dies down so that it wouldnt be a big loss when his contract expires. The only hope for Punk right now is that the fans support him 100% if he does infact come back.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

xdryza said:


> Mick nails it as always.


If this is all a work, amazing work WWE. Cause I'm hooked.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hoping it's a work, pretty sure it's real. If you couldn't tell from his recent interviews and body and facial expressions, he's tired and was getting tired of wrestling and the WWE itself.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Hoping it's a work, pretty sure it's real. If you couldn't tell from his recent interviews and body and facial expressions, he's tired and was getting tired of wrestling and the WWE itself.


But, but, is he tired is the money? Now that's the question.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously what went wrong with Punk? he had a looong tittle reign, he was given everything and he failed. He was one of the lowest drawing WWE champions of all time if not the worst.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The One said:


> But, but, is he tired is the money? Now that's the question.


Punk's a smart man and proven that over time. I'm sure he has plenty of it and will find other ways to make more money. I think he'll be back in the WWE, but this whole incident isn't a work. Plus, he's dating AJ Lee the divas champion, I'm sure she's bringing in quite a bit amount of money as well, lol.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> *Seriously what went wrong with Punk?* he had a looong tittle reign, he was given everything and he failed. He was one of the lowest drawing WWE champions of all time if not the worst.


He's a pampered spoiled pos who thinks he's worth a trillion times more than he really is. Vince gave in to every single one of his demands even when it was clear as day that there would be no net returns in having him around. HBK was the only other guy to grab Vince's grapefruits like that.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> He's a pampered spoiled pos who thinks he's worth a trillion times more than he really is. Vince gave in to every single one of his demands even when it was clear as day that there would be no net returns in having him around. HBK was the only other guy to grab Vince's grapefruits like that.


As a Punk fan myself I have to agree. That's why I'm hoping as well it's more of a work or he's just really burnt out. 434 days as champion, beats Cena 3 times, matches with Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock and Taker and still not happy? Seem kinda spoiled to me.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> 1. Honestly, everyone knew? Come on. Don't exaggerate. Don't speak for everyone. If ALL of us knew, there wouldn't have been such a damn outrage.
> 
> 2. It would take away focus from Bryan? What?
> 
> ...


1. Fine, let's say I jumped the gun on generalization. But if you're seriously telling me the idea of Batista winning the Rumble didn't immediately cross your mind (especially when he returns right before it), then I can't take that as fact.

2. Case in point, all the "let's get Daniel Bryan in the Main Event" talk has been drowned out with the "Is CM Punk gone or not?" talk.

3. That only furthers my point. In one moment, he's glad to have you. You're higher than him on the card, you shouldn't be in that spot.

4. That's bad business for both sides. You betray trust. You have a contract to honor. But you put in no notice of your departure and no-show the VERY NEXT DAY in a situation where you were already written into the storyline. The company scrambles to change things up, they lose a hit of popularity for you being gone and you've betrayed them in the time they needed you most. This doesn't endear him to the WWE and it will only cause trust issues down the road.

5. Agreed. To each their own. Still, anyone can quit their job whenever they don't like something about it. But if you're doing what you love and quit without so much as attempting to make an actual change, it's just a bit . . . well, weak.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> PAUL HEYMAN makes this being a work a possibility.
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind that Punk is a clever guy and has spent over a year with who I believe to be the biggest genius in wrestling Paul Heyman who is still with the company now. These two have had so much time to create a masterpiece brainchild and it wouldn't surprise me if they sat together and deliberately tried to make one of the greatest story lines of all time.
> ...


Or believe it's not possible because Vince/Triple H wouldn't allow Heyman/Punk to go off and do their own storyline completely overshadowing their own plans for Wrestlemania. 

It's pretty ridiculous to think WWE would allow this, but also in the same instance it's unbelievable how fucking dumb they are that haven't manipulated media/social media much more than they do. When it's a work it's painfully obvious with WWE and it always will be because either they are stupid or think there whole fan base is, one or the other.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Why is everyone so sure Batista winning the Rumble is why Punk quit? Wade Keller said on a podcast the other day that Bryan getting Punk's match presumably was 1 of the final straws for Punk. Punk found out he lost that match either Sunday night or Monday morning then proceeded to quit when he talked to Vince later that day. Coincidence? It's just as conceivable that Punk felt threatened by Bryan's popularity and rise in the company. What? Just because Punk said Bryan should main event doesn't mean Punk WANTS him to....especially over Punk himself. Hell, he could have been lying. He also said he was cool with Batista coming back now didn't he? I can't stand that Batista is back and won the Rumble but solely blaming him for Punk leaving has yet to be proven. It still could also be unhappiness about his pay after WWE Network launches. If Punk's beat up as bad as we think he'd be damned foolish to continue that lifestyle for a cut in pay...or bonuses, or whatever.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^ That's been one of my stances as well. He knew full well Batista was winning the Rumble as well as Headlining WM well before the Rumble even started so quitting night of Rumble just before Raw made no sense. The only major change we saw was Bryan being thrust back into a feud with HHH. 

It may not all be Bryan, but losing his spot was definitely one of them. Also, in all fairness, Punk should've sat back and let Bryan have his day because he had also earned it (just as Punk had). The issue here almost always seems to come back to HHH and his underlying need to work with the top guy. It's insufferable how predictable that is. Punk was no longer the guy so HHH couldn't care less about any commitment that had been made to Punk.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

Great find, and great watch. HHH and Punk would have been great for the promos alone.

Always great to see Mick speak about wrestling, some might call him a glorified stuntman :flair but he seems to understand the business more than most. 

oh and inb4 its a work 8*D


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Mick Foley speaks out on Punk's departure.


Thanks for posting this.

I respect Foley for this. (thought I've always respected him)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



SoupBro said:


> Great find, and great watch. HHH and Punk would have been great for the promos alone.
> 
> Always great to see Mick speak about wrestling, some might call him a glorified stuntman :flair but he seems to understand the business more than most.
> 
> oh and inb4 its a work 8*D


i still and always have thought/think it's a work  i only made 1 real post about my views on it. But it's sad 2 see him go if it is legit but only time will tell <3


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

You guys are ridiculous trying to say that Punk quit because of Bryan's popularity. Ridiculous. Right now the 2 most popular guys in the company by far are Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, and the WWE has decided that Batista and Orton should get a huge main event spot at Mania, when no one gives to shits about either. If you look at popularity WM30 should look like this

Bryan v. Lesnar - WWE Title match
Punk v. HHH 
Cena v. Undertaker
Wyatt v. Reigns
Batista v. Del Rio
Orton v. Sheamus

Instead we get this warped reality from the WWE of who is popular and what people actually want to see. It's ridiculous. It's just as ridiculous as having Rock v. Cena 2 years in a row. Once was cool because it was a dream match. Twice was fucking dumb. Last year should have been Rock v. Punk or Rock v. Punk v. Cena in a triple threat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



RaneGaming said:


> i still and always have thought/think it's a work  i only made 1 real post about my views on it. But it's sad 2 see him go if it is legit but only time will tell <3


If it is a work, we will never know for sure because lets say its not, if Punk did come back the WWE would just claim it was a work all along to save face.

The only way we will know 100% if its real, is even Punk doesn't come back.

I still think if you can talk him into coming back turn Punk heel and put I'm in the authority. He can cost DB the EC match, which would get tons of heat on Punk, and that would set up a match at WM with CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

Did anyone post Austin video yet?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

I just have a hard time believing anyone in creative is good enough to create a work like this. They have botched every guy on the roster imaginable this year. Fandango,Punk,Bryan,Orton,Batista,Big E,Axel,Sandow,Ryback,Henry...you get the point. The only guy I could see coming up with this would be Punk himself, and I really doubt that HHH and Vince would purposely allow the fanbase to get all pissed off, when it is already raging after the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



Superhippy said:


> I just have a hard time believing anyone in creative is good enough to create a work like this. They have botched every guy on the roster imaginable this year. Fandango,Punk,Bryan,Orton,Batista,Big E,Axel,Sandow,Ryback,Henry...you get the point. The only guy I could see coming up with this would be Punk himself, and I really doubt that HHH and Vince would purposely allow the fanbase to get all pissed off, when it is already raging after the Royal Rumble.


For all we know, this could be the work of AJ Lee


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

Why are so many people speculating if this is a "work" or not? It's obviously real, it was bound to happen eventually. Everybody knows Punk hasn't been happy there lately. It's not shocking he packed his bags and went home, I was wondering what the hell took him so long, i expected him to walk months ago.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> If it is a work, we will never know for sure because lets say its not, if Punk did come back the WWE would just claim it was a work all along to save face.
> 
> The only way we will know 100% if its real, is even Punk doesn't come back.
> 
> I still think if you can talk him into coming back turn Punk heel and put I'm in the authority. He can cost DB the EC match, which would get tons of heat on Punk, and that would set up a match at WM with CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan.


We will find out at a later point in time. Autobiography,DVD,Interview later down the line.
and 


Superhippy said:


> I just have a hard time believing anyone in creative is good enough to create a work like this. They have botched every guy on the roster imaginable this year. Fandango,Punk,Bryan,Orton,Batista,Big E,Axel,Sandow,Ryback,Henry...you get the point. The only guy I could see coming up with this would be Punk himself, and I really doubt that HHH and Vince would purposely allow the fanbase to get all pissed off, when it is already raging after the Royal Rumble.



I feel it's a very smart work like his ROH "Work" i feel the original idea was punk to take time off after contract ended (Not Resign) and return at a later point, now because of the way Bryan has now got a big spot light on himself it's a perfect time for punk to take the time off(Rest up) and come back at payback/battleground in a shocking return Screwing Bryan out of the title. Making Fan's Angry that once again Bryan has been screwed but this time by Punk or Corporate Punk and setting up a Summer of Bryan Working against the "Punk/Machine" to finally get the gold. Punk can once again go into classic heel mode saying Bryan was taking his glory and his "Spot" when he is the Best In The World and because a stupid crowd bought into a stupid catch phrase and punk was once again push too the side.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

You cross posting a lot from r/SC. LOL.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

Punk pretty much said "fuck calling Mick Foley fat, I can do better" :banderas


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

This booking for WM should have been very simple. Either Punk wins the rumble and faces Orton for the title while Bryan battles HHH or Bryan wins the rumble faces Orton while Punk battles HHH. But instead they decide to sign batista and give him a rumble win and title match at WM fucking everything up. Both Bryan and Punk should be involved in one of the main events at WM. They are the two most over superstars. 

My WM card would have been. 

Punk/Orton
Bryan/HHH with HBK as ref
Cena/Taker

Those would be my 3 main events. 

I would have saved the Wyatt's vs the Shield for WM instead of the EC. 

Wyatt's vs Shield(If Shield loses,Ambrose's title goes to Bray)
Cody vs Goldust(loser is fired)
Brock vs Sheamus
AJ vs Paige
Rey vs Sin Cara
New Age outlaws vs Uso's
Big E vs Dolph Ziggler 

Batista really wasn't needed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why are so many people speculating if this is a "work" or not? It's obviously real, it was bound to happen eventually. Everybody knows Punk hasn't been happy there lately. It's not shocking he packed his bags and went home, I was wondering what the hell took him so long, i expected him to walk months ago.


Here are 3 good reasons why this could be a work.

#1 Before Punk quit, the biggest issue the WWE had was the Daniel Bryan situation with the fans shitting all over the PPV and RAW. So what does the WWE do they say I know Punk wants some time off, lets give him off EC and since he quit this could split the fans or even over take all the attention from DB which is what the WWE wants. That way if this is a work, once Punk comes back, the WWE figures the fans will have given up on DB (not that they would but this is how I could see them thinking).

#2 Since the DB is such a huge issue, they need to reshuffle WM, because DB facing Sheamus the WWE knows they won't stand for it. So they figure they could go with HHH vs DB or even if they turn Punk heel and have him come back at WM to Face Daniel Bryan. If they did that, the WWE would figure, well since Punk screwed over DB maybe that would get the focus off DB not being WWE champion and put the focus on Punk screwing him out of a title. (maybe Punk costs DB at EC).

#3 like I talked about earlier, the focus now seems to be less on DB and the crowd backlashing against the WWE product and its more about CM Punk quitting. So the WWE is hoping the news of Punk quitting will over shadow the DB story.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The speculation in this thread is very funny. It's clear by reading the reports and what people are saying in this thread that no one knows what's actually happened. There are so many contradictions in each dirt sheet. And the fact that many dirt sheets have wrote 'cm punk has acted like a baby' makes me think that the people writting these reports must be 12 years old as no self respecting adult 'journalist' would write that. We will probably find out more tonight. But everyone who is shitting on punk over this must not be fans of Austin, Brett, rock, warrior - the list can go on and on as so many wrestlers have upped and left. A little patience is needed on here


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Why is everyone so sure Batista winning the Rumble is why Punk quit? Wade Keller said on a podcast the other day that Bryan getting Punk's match presumably was 1 of the final straws for Punk. Punk found out he lost that match either Sunday night or Monday morning then proceeded to quit when he talked to Vince later that day. Coincidence? It's just as conceivable that Punk felt threatened by Bryan's popularity and rise in the company. What? Just because Punk said Bryan should main event doesn't mean Punk WANTS him to....especially over Punk himself. Hell, he could have been lying. He also said he was cool with Batista coming back now didn't he? I can't stand that Batista is back and won the Rumble but solely blaming him for Punk leaving has yet to be proven. It still could also be unhappiness about his pay after WWE Network launches. If Punk's beat up as bad as we think he'd be damned foolish to continue that lifestyle for a cut in pay...or bonuses, or whatever.


Look I'm not gonna start an argument here, but the more I read from you on this situation the more I realize that you have some sort of agenda or are just plain hard headed.

Stop it with this bullshit that Punk "doesn't want Bryan to mainevent Wrestlemania", you think he says that as a joke or some shit, he clearly doesn't care about his future anymore and knows he will never get a chance to close Mania, but knows that the wave of support and momentum that Bryan is riding now that the WWE need to cash in on it, before it is too late just like they made the same mistake with Punk the past 2 Mania's. Is that such a crime for him to wish well for a friend?
Seriously, get off it, you keep painting this perception about Punk and it fucking shit's me.

And you keep saying Punk has been spoilt, or you aren't directly saying that but most of your posts come across that way, anyways I wanna know what makes it as if he is a spoilt little kid? Cause he worked Taker, HHH, Rock and Lesnar? No one deserved too more then him, then you harp on about it but you seem to forget that he jobbed to HHH in the "height" of his overness in 2011, gave up the title to The Rock in quite horrible fashion but anyway, put on MOTY with Taker but that was inevitable he was losing, and lost to Lesnar, Ok he looked strong verse Brock but he still lost. His reign from Raw 1000 onwards was horrible, not one clean win over anyone of importance, continually won in horrible fashion and looked completely weak as a heel, and you still wanna carry on about him being "spoilt and overpushed" because don't say I'm making it up, it's exactly what your getting at. Get off it.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Meltzer is apparently contradicting himself on his radio show. His initial report says, Punk met with Vince at 7:10pm and told him that he was going home. But now he claims the plan for HHH vs Bryan came after Punk met with Vince and walked out. But it makes no sense because if that ware true, how did they manage to book Authority/Bryan segment at 8:00pm to open the show? its not possible. You'd have to change so many things and 40mins just isn't enough, you gotta come up with proper context for promos, scripts and lay it out properly for them. Even if this were true, wouldn't they have atleast postponed that HHH/Bryan segment to 9:00 or 10:00 and buy some time? Why open the show with it, if Punk vs HHH was still the plan? 

I'm with Wade Keller on this. I believe the plan was already changed to Bryan to face HHH at WM, following the rumble reaction. Punk came to know about it probably after 7:00 before RAW, he evidently decided to leave since without hunter he'd have to settle for Kane at mania. Dude's a selfish fuck, no doubt.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Look I'm not gonna start an argument here, but the more I read from you on this situation the more I realize that you have some sort of agenda or are just plain hard headed.
> 
> Stop it with this bullshit that Punk "doesn't want Bryan to mainevent Wrestlemania", you think he says that as a joke or some shit, he clearly doesn't care about his future anymore and knows he will never get a chance to close Mania, but knows that the wave of support and momentum that Bryan is riding now that the WWE need to cash in on it, before it is too late just like they made the same mistake with Punk the past 2 Mania's. Is that such a crime for him to wish well for a friend?
> Seriously, get off it, you keep painting this perception about Punk and it fucking shit's me.
> ...


fpalm You Punktards are so sad. I didn't say Punk doesn't want Bryan to main event. I quoted what Wade Keller (someone with sources who potentially knows way more than the Cult of Ass Kissing ever could), then said it was just as plausible that he quit over Bryan main eventing *OR MAYBE EVEN* a loss of money because of WWE Network than it is he quit over Batista. The fact that you yourself jumped to the Bryan thing is quite telling though. Maybe you're not so much trying to convince me of that as you are yourself.

BTW I've never described a man as a spoiled(spoilt?) little kid in my life. You must be referencing someone else here. If you're gonna try to take someone to task at least make sure you're talking to and about the right person.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

GoToSl33p said:


> Look I'm not gonna start an argument here, but the more I read from you on this situation the more I realize that you have some sort of agenda or are just plain hard headed.
> 
> Stop it with this bullshit that Punk "doesn't want Bryan to mainevent Wrestlemania", you think he says that as a joke or some shit, he clearly doesn't care about his future anymore and knows he will never get a chance to close Mania, but knows that the wave of support and momentum that Bryan is riding now that the WWE need to cash in on it, before it is too late just like they made the same mistake with Punk the past 2 Mania's. Is that such a crime for him to wish well for a friend?


Except for the fact, Punk has never claimed Bryan to be his dearest friend as you marks seem to believe in your own minds, just because they came from indy scene. He put over Bryan in interviews as any other WWE talent would have done. The guy cared only about himself, he needed a top match, he got it at first when Vince/HHH promised him the authority angle payoff at Mania. But Rumble reaction had them change their plans, so now Punk had to settle for Kane at Mania which obviously he wouldn't want. Hence, he decided to walk out, simple.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Buryer said:


> Meltzer is apparently contradicting himself on his radio show. His initial report says, Punk met with Vince at 7:10pm and told him that he was going home. But now he claims the plan for HHH vs Bryan came after Punk met with Vince and walked out. But it makes no sense because if that ware true, how did they manage to book Authority/Bryan segment at 8:00pm to open the show? its not possible. You'd have to change so many things and 40mins just isn't enough, you gotta come up with proper context for promos, scripts and lay it out properly for them. Even if this were true, wouldn't they have atleast postponed that HHH/Bryan segment to 9:00 or 10:00 and buy some time? Why open the show with it, if Punk vs HHH was still the plan?
> 
> I'm with Wade Keller on this. I believe the plan was already changed to Bryan to face HHH at WM, following the rumble reaction. Punk came to know about it probably after 7:00 before RAW, he evidently decided to leave since without hunter he'd have to settle for Kane at mania. Dude's a selfish fuck, no doubt.


Not following this logic. They could have re-written the show hours earlier with HHH/Bryan in mind and just got around to telling Punk about it at 7:10pm. Anything's possible at this point. I haven't listen to Meltzer's show yet so I'm kinda flying blind here. I'll have to get back to you on this.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great vid  

That may be a way to get punk back ask him to fued with hhh and give him completely open reigns on the mic. Would be great to watch how personal it gets


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm You Punktards are so sad. I didn't say Punk doesn't want Bryan to main event. I quoted what Wade Keller (someone with sources who potentially knows way more than the Cult of Ass Kissing ever could), then said it was just as plausible that he quit over Bryan main eventing *OR MAYBE EVEN* a loss of money because of WWE Network than it is he quit over Batista. The fact that you yourself jumped to the Bryan thing is quite telling though. Maybe you're not so much trying to convince me of that as you are yourself.
> 
> BTW I've never described a man as a spoiled(spoilt?) little kid in my life. You must be referencing someone else here. If you're gonna try to take someone to task at least make sure you're talking to and about the right person.


Bryan is not maineventing as of last Monday, no dirtsheets or people in the know, would have a clue about it. And not even now is it set in stone, if he got pissed off it would have been like you said Batista stealing the spotlight (you keep harping on about Punk and Dave being friends) but regardless if a mate steals your spotlight underservingly, friendships would go out the window, and how close are they really? Or it could have been that he was demoted from going for the title vs Orton at Mania back in October, then being moved to face HHH then being demoted down lower to facing probably, Kane? Would you sit there like a bitch and accept it?

I'm Australian that's how we spell it, Mr. dictionary. Don't try and insult my grammar. and I'll take you to task all I like, you always have some smart answer to anyone whoever questions you, clearly it upsets you and you find it insulting, so maybe we should all lie down and listen to your word and take it as gospel eh?



The Buryer said:


> Except for the fact, Punk has never claimed Bryan to be his dearest friend as you marks seem to believe in your own minds, just because they came from indy scene. He put over Bryan in interviews as any other WWE talent would have done. The guy cared only about himself, he needed a top match, he got it at first when Vince/HHH promised him the authority angle payoff at Mania. But Rumble reaction had them change their plans, so now Punk had to settle for Kane at Mania which obviously he wouldn't want. Hence, he decided to walk out, simple.


If Punk didn't like Bryan or was against his push, I'm quite sure we would've heard about it by now, don't you?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*

Always had time for Foley, nailed it here again, can only hope from a mark point of view that he does indeed speak to Punk and get's him back for a final few months.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> If Punk didn't like Bryan or was against his push, I'm quite sure we would've heard about it by now, don't you?


Well, punk would want to get on the IWC's good side, so of course he wont say anything negative about Bryan


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Bryan is not maineventing as of last Monday, no dirtsheets or people in the know, would have a clue about it. And not even now is it set in stone, if he got pissed off it would have been like you said Batista stealing the spotlight (you keep harping on about Punk and Dave being friends) but regardless if a mate steals your spotlight underservingly, friendships would go out the window, and how close are they really? Or it could have been that he was demoted from going for the title vs Orton at Mania back in October, then being moved to face HHH then being demoted down lower to facing probably, Kane? Would you sit there like a bitch and accept it?


Wrong again. I never mentioned Batista and Punk being friends, others have. I mentioned he gave an interview where he said he was cool with Batista returning. An obvious lie if he quit over Batista a week later. Get your facts straight man.



GoToSl33p said:


> I'm Australian that's how we spell it, Mr. dictionary. Don't try and insult my grammar. and I'll take you to task all I like, you always have some smart answer to anyone whoever questions you, clearly it upsets you and you find it insulting, so maybe we should all lie down and listen to your word and take it as gospel eh?


Translation: You confused me with someone else and are too embarrassed to admit it or you're a liar who doesn't care what they accuse others of so long as you "win" the argument and validate your hero. I wasn't insulting your grammar BTW. I used both words because I don't have a clue which is correct. *I HAVE NEVER USED THAT PHRASE IN MY LIFE.*


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Reaper Jones said:


> He's definitely done. Everything until this point proves it. His heart wasn't in the rumble where he did absolutely nothing for a good 20+ minutes.
> 
> You know what sucks about this and why I don't like that he did this? Orton languished around the midcard for a couple of years before he got another push. If he doesn't have the patience to be brushed aside when someone else gets over (Bryan) then it's really hard to be his fan.


This. First and foremost, wrestling is ENTERTAINMENT..for us FANS. The belts may be real, but the titles are purely ficticious. Shut up, Punk, and do your job. I have lost all respect for you if this is a shoot.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Wrong again. I never mentioned Batista and Punk being friends, others have. I mentioned he gave an interview where he said he was cool with Batista returning. An obvious lie if he quit over Batista a week later. Get your facts straight man.
> 
> So what the fuck is the difference, you posted it so obviously you see it as having some sort of merit otherwise you wouldn't post it, true? My facts are straight.
> 
> ...


I'm not embarrassed about anything, nor do I have anything to be embarrassed about WTF? You love insinuating that people are wrong and know they are when they know full well what the saying, stop playing this fucking shit with me. All my arguments are opinion or fact just like yours, cause mine differ to yours makes me a lesser man obviously, cause I like Punk and you don't. Like I've said before you don't see me bombing Bryan threads with negativity so why do you do it to Punk threads?

Sick of arguing not going anywhere, agree to disagree, you don't like Punk and will continually post shit to try and convince others your right, it's how you operate simple as that.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jorgovan21 said:


> This. First and foremost, wrestling is ENTERTAINMENT..for us FANS. The belts may be real, but the titles are purely ficticious. Shut up, Punk, and do your job. I have lost all respect for you if this is a shoot.


Agreed. Why is it so hard for Punk to just say "I do it for the fans, im staying regardless of how unsatisfied I am" instead of saying "fuck it Im done" Very unprofessional of Punk to just walk out on WWE and his assigned task and also his diehard fans. The saddest part is his fans are still gonna support him by chanting his name like it was WWE's fault that Punk's gone(maybe partially that they were unable to satisfy Punk, but WWE cant satisfy everyone)
Also, Im not siding with WWE, they've made poor decisions, and punk's complains are not unreasonable. Still disappointed in Punk for quietly leaving without even properly saying goodbye, he calls himself the 'Voice of the Voiceless' but he became the voiceless himself


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> I'm not embarrassed about anything, nor do I have anything to be embarrassed about WTF? You love insinuating that people are wrong and know they are when they know full well what the saying, stop playing this fucking shit with me. All my arguments are opinion or fact just like yours, cause mine differ to yours makes me a lesser man obviously, cause I like Punk and you don't. Like I've said before you don't see me bombing Bryan threads with negativity so why do you do it to Punk threads?
> 
> Sick of arguing not going anywhere, agree to disagree, you don't like Punk and will continually post shit to try and convince others your right, it's how you operate simple as that.


What does that got to do with you accusing (confusing) me of calling Punk spoiled (t) and a little kid? Stop trying to change the subject.

I don't just give opinions bro. I use facts to back up every one of my arguments. The facts, like Punk's record disproving he's been held back, aren't on your side so you complain about it. Not my problem I'm afraid.

You've also never spent a single post bitching about those who do "bomb Bryan threads with negativity" like vanboxmeer either, so sell "Forum Cop" some place else.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



RangerXavier said:


> Agreed. Why is it so hard for Punk to just say "I do it for the fans, im staying regardless of how unsatisfied I am" instead of saying "fuck it Im done" Very unprofessional of Punk to just walk out on WWE and his assigned task and also his diehard fans. The saddest part is his fans are still gonna support him by chanting his name like it was WWE's fault that Punk's gone(maybe partially that they were unable to satisfy Punk, but WWE cant satisfy everyone)
> Also, Im not siding with WWE, they've made poor decisions, and punk's complains are not unreasonable. Still disappointed in Punk for quietly leaving without even properly saying goodbye, he calls himself the 'Voice of the Voiceless' but he became the voiceless himself


Bret Hart was in wrestling 6 years before even winning a title...HBK 4, countless others, too. Nowadays stars develop so fast it's like it doesn't matter anymore. CM Punk got the ECW title within a year. What's wrong with this picture? How about respecting how the business was, Punk?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm You *Punktards* are so sad. I didn't say Punk doesn't want Bryan to main event. I quoted what Wade Keller (someone with sources who potentially knows way more than the Cult of Ass Kissing ever could), then said it was just as plausible that he quit over Bryan main eventing OR MAYBE EVEN a loss of money because of WWE Network than it is he quit over Batista. The fact that you yourself jumped to the Bryan thing is quite telling though. Maybe you're not so much trying to convince me of that as you are yourself.
> 
> BTW I've never described a man as a spoiled(spoilt?) little kid in my life. You must be referencing someone else here. If you're gonna try to take someone to task at least make sure you're talking to and about the right person.


Can we keep it civil here. I'd hate for this thread to be closed due to Bryan and Punk marks going at it. This thread will likely get updated with any sliver of news that comes out in the upcoming weeks so i'd like it to be around (Y)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



jorgovan21 said:


> Bret Hart was in wrestling 6 years before even winning a title...HBK 4, countless others, too. Nowadays stars develop so fast it's like it doesn't matter anymore. CM Punk got the ECW title within a year. What's wrong with this picture? How about respecting how the business was, Punk?


Even bigger than that actually. By the end of Punk's first year he was carrying the ECW brand. That position was suppose to go to Benoit before the murders and Kurt Angle before he left. In other words Punk was being held down. :lol




SoupBro said:


> Can we keep it civil here. I'd hate for this thread to be closed due to Bryan and Punk marks going at it. This thread will likely get updated with any sliver of news that comes out in the upcoming weeks so i'd like it to be around (Y)


How was I not being civil? The guy accused me of something someone else must have said to him then refused to admit he was wrong when I pointed out he got the wrong guy.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> What does that got to do with you accusing (confusing) me of calling Punk spoiled (t) and a little kid? Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> I don't just give opinions bro. I use facts to back up every one of my arguments. The facts, like Punk's record disproving he's been held back, aren't on your side so you complain about it. Not my problem I'm afraid.
> 
> You've also never spent a single post bitching about those who do "bomb Bryan threads with negativity" like vanboxmeer either, so sell "Forum Cop" some place else.


You don't need to say it, like I said you don't directly say it but you always imply it, I'm not stupid.

Yea ok, whatever had enough ruining the thread, Punk is the BITW after all. unk2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> You don't need to say it, like I said you don't directly say it but you always imply it, I'm not stupid.
> 
> Yea ok, whatever had enough ruining the thread, Punk is the BITW after all. unk2


Right. I imply Punk's a little kid. :lol You're too much man. The lengths people will go to to avoid admitting they are wrong. Who ever it was on here who actually did call Punk spoiled (t) really rocked your world. Whatever. I'm out. Congrats. You've successfully avoided admitting your error. Good for you.


----------



## _The Joker_ (Feb 3, 2014)

Why did CM Punk loose his smile?... Did the wittle baby not get his way?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> I'm not embarrassed about anything, nor do I have anything to be embarrassed about WTF? You love insinuating that people are wrong and know they are when they know full well what the saying, stop playing this fucking shit with me. All my arguments are opinion or fact just like yours, cause mine differ to yours makes me a lesser man obviously, cause I like Punk and you don't. Like I've said before you don't see me bombing Bryan threads with negativity so why do you do it to Punk threads?
> 
> Sick of arguing not going anywhere, agree to disagree, you don't like Punk and will continually post shit to try and convince others your right, it's how you operate simple as that.


Guy is just obsessed with Punk, just ignore him. He will talk shit whatever Punk does.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd show off my "action figure" to AJ too, even if it meant getting kicked in the head by Punk. :cena5


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Listen to Vince. around time 2.30


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> Listen to Vince. around time 2.30




My takeaway is watching how Punk sank his teeth into that role, whereas he was barely nibbling at his current one. If that video isn't proof he needs time away completely, I don't know what is.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0202/569881/wwe-staff-happy-that-cm-punk-is-gone/


> Dave Meltzer noted on last night's episode of Wrestling Observer Radio (subscription required) that there are many people in WWE that are "not unhappy" that CM Punk apparently quit last week. Meltzer noted that there "was a lot of negativity towards him from a lot of people in the company."
> 
> Meltzer also stated that Vince McMahon wants Punk to return since there aren't many other top stars in the company. As for why Punk left, Meltzer said that there may not one specific reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He likely knew the direction his character was headed in for quite some time. Why he left all of a sudden I wonder. I thought it may have been because they decided Bryan will face HHH but according to this report, it was planned only after Punk quit.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a work*

At first, I was pretty pissed off. CM Punk is out of WrestleMania and he's probably fully out of the company too. His leave created a huge amount of buzz in the wrestling community. That is until I realized that wait, this whole shit is a work.

CM Punk vs Triple H was discussed for WrestleMania. They were planning on making a Summer of Punk 2. Do you really think CM Punk would just throw in pipe bombs at Triple H and rehash his whole 2011? Fuck no! This is a new blurring reality. He did fool us 2 years ago when he did that shoot, got suspended, when to comic con. It was new. 

Now the WWE got a new way to introduce the Summer of Punk 2. By press releasing that Punk dropped his ball and went home. Here's the shocker. The Shield, Randy Orton call out Punk in live events! CM PUNK MERCHANDISE STILL FOR SALE. CM PUNK VIDEOS STILL UP.

The only thing we know is that it was reported that Punk has quit, and his live events have been pulled out. It's GENIUS. He WILL BE BACK. This is what they want us to think. They want us to believe he is gone. Do they really think they would just get away with the constant CM PUNK chants that will come? 

Anyways, I'm just laughing at all of you because you fell for their trick. I mean out of ALL PEOPLE, CM PUNK. THE REBEL. THE ONE WHO WAS INTENDED TO REPRISE HIS REBEL GIMMICK. REBELS OUT OF THE COMPANY. YOU ALL DUMB? Your lines got blurred baby. CM Punk. Best in the World. VERSUS TRIPLE H. If CM Punk wins, he gets a title shot next pay per view (EX Rules). Daniel Bryan is placed in the WWE title match as a triple threat. He WINS. CM PUNK AND DANIEL BRYAN CELEBRATE AT THE END OF THE PPV REMINISCENT OF EDDIE AND BENOIT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

lol at you basing your facts off of them dirt sheets.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

And here we ago again

Gentleman start your engines


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

Okay then, how about this:

I bet you that it isn't a work. If you accept the bet, whichever of us is wrong changes our user name to "[USERNAME] was wrong", permanently.

Do you accept?


----------



## Energy (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

I've said it was a work from the start.......... It's even more hilarious people think wwe are punishing bryan or holding him back. Their giving him the push of a lifetime. Everyone is on his nuts because people think wwe hate him what they don't realize is bryans the next john cena in terms of being a company man. His moveset will be non existent when he gets the belt and transitions into a top guy. Next comes the bryan anti bullying campaign and his make a wish videos. you get the idea bryans john cena 2.0 and the funny thing is only a few people realize it.

you're all doing what wwe wants


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0202/569881/wwe-staff-happy-that-cm-punk-is-gone/
> 
> 
> > Dave Meltzer noted on last night's episode of Wrestling Observer Radio (subscription required) that there are many people in WWE that are "not unhappy" that CM Punk apparently quit last week. Meltzer noted that there "was a lot of negativity towards him from a lot of people in the company."


Like I haven't been calling that one since forever. He got the kind of push they all covet and then he bounced without putting anyone else over. This isn't rocket science, it's human nature.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



creepytennis said:


> Okay then, how about this:
> 
> I bet you that it isn't a work. If you accept the bet, whichever of us is wrong changes our user name to "[USERNAME] was wrong", permanently.
> 
> Do you accept?


FUCK YES.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



MickeyMouse said:


> At first, I was pretty pissed off. CM Punk is out of WrestleMania and he's probably fully out of the company too. His leave created a huge amount of buzz in the wrestling community. That is until I realized that wait, this whole shit is a work.
> 
> CM Punk vs Triple H was discussed for WrestleMania. They were planning on making a Summer of Punk 2. Do you really think CM Punk would just throw in pipe bombs at Triple H and rehash his whole 2011? Fuck no! This is a new blurring reality. He did fool us 2 years ago when he did that shoot, got suspended, when to comic con. It was new.
> 
> ...


I don't think we are going to see CM Punk vs HHH at WM 30, that would be awful. I do believe that this is a work and I think the big payoff will be Austin vs Punk. Apparently Austin already showed up on a late night talk show that Arsenio Hall still does. Austin was tight lipped on the issue of CM Punk and that leads me to believe this is all a work. Austin will have his last match vs CM Punk and put CM Punk over. Austin never really passed the torch and now is that time.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



CYC said:


> lol at you basing your facts off of them dirt sheets.


Didn't the news of CM Punk going home start from dirt sheets? Most of the information is from dirtsheets. WE LIVE DIRTSHEETS.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Punk pretty much said "fuck calling Mick Foley fat, I can do better" :banderas



God I just love your Sig Gif's of Karla 

:yum::exY):clap



birthday_massacre said:


> Here are 3 good reasons why this could be a work.
> 
> #1 Before Punk quit, the biggest issue the WWE had was the Daniel Bryan situation with the fans shitting all over the PPV and RAW. So what does the WWE do they say I know Punk wants some time off, lets give him off EC and since he quit this could split the fans or even over take all the attention from DB which is what the WWE wants. That way if this is a work, once Punk comes back, the WWE figures the fans will have given up on DB (not that they would but this is how I could see them thinking).
> 
> ...


I dont think Punk would undermine a guy like DB whom i believe he respects alot, I'd be real suprised if he ever agreed to something like that


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



MickeyMouse said:


> FUCK YES.


Woo! It's on! 

I'll be incredibly impressed with the E if you're right BTW.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



creepytennis said:


> Woo! It's on!
> 
> I'll be incredibly impressed with the E if you're right BTW.


Wtf are your problems man? You got fooled by his pipebomb before, you get fooled again? DAFUQ


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



Energy said:


> I've said it was a work from the start.......... It's even more hilarious people think wwe are punishing bryan or holding him back. Their giving him the push of a lifetime. Everyone is on his nuts because people think wwe hate him what they don't realize is bryans the next john cena in terms of being a company man. His moveset will be non existent when he gets the belt and transitions into a top guy. Next comes the bryan anti bullying campaign and his make a wish videos. you get the idea bryans john cena 2.0 and the funny thing is only a few people realize it.
> 
> you're all doing what wwe wants


Unfortuntly, Bryan's not Cena 2.0. WWE never puts former Indie wrestlers as the face of the company for long


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

Everything is a work to the IWC until proven otherwise. The great thing for WWE is that they can always claim anything was planned all along whether it was or not and make us think they trolled us. I can see Punk being tired and legit upset enough to go home and things getting smoothed over and returning and everyone says it was a work.

Anything could be a work, but if the company is intentionally pissing off paying customers to the point they are very vocal that they hate the product - and during TV rights negotiations- someone is stupid. Do they really want Universal to think that they are being worked? "Oh, we upset the audience that you want to like our show on purpose" - not what is best for business. USA Network and sponsors want a popular, stable product which is part of the reason the product is stale to the fans.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



MickeyMouse said:


> At first, I was pretty pissed off. CM Punk is out of WrestleMania and he's probably fully out of the company too. His leave created a huge amount of buzz in the wrestling community. That is until I realized that wait, this whole shit is a work.
> 
> CM Punk vs Triple H was discussed for WrestleMania. They were planning on making a Summer of Punk 2. Do you really think CM Punk would just throw in pipe bombs at Triple H and rehash his whole 2011? Fuck no! This is a new blurring reality. He did fool us 2 years ago when he did that shoot, got suspended, when to comic con. It was new.
> 
> ...


I'm laughing at you because your dumb enough to believe WWE is any way capable in it's current state to work the media like this.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

I got a question

If it is real, who cares, because then we're right to be mad

If it a work, who cares because they then will have orchestrated something awesome and different, which is all we really wanted in the first place


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Like I haven't been calling that one since forever. He got the kind of push they all covet and then he bounced without putting anyone else over. This isn't rocket science, it's human nature.


Yeah, cause HHH really needed to be put over by Punk.

Again.



No I doubt the HHH match was the reason he left. Probably has to do with injuries. The guy talks big, but he's been haggard for the last several months and he probably knew that better then anyone.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Yeah, cause HHH really needed to be put over by Punk.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you about losing to HHH, but was walking out really the only option? Why not go to Vince and say "since I'm on my way out I'd rather have a match with Cesaro and put that guy on the WWE map instead"? Have a competitive match with and lose to Ziggler and help him get his heat back. Something other than quitting. That's why the locker room is pissed at him. What he did by walking out benefited no one but CM Punk. Even if he left cause of injuries, give 2 weeks notice and agree to put over someone on your way out.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: MICK FOLEY REACTS TO CM PUNK LEAVING WWE!*



RaneGaming said:


>


Is that Foley are Charles Manson? lol.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> I don't disagree with you about losing to HHH, but was walking out really the only option? Why not go to Vince and say "since I'm on my way out I'd rather have a match with Cesaro and put that guy on the WWE map instead"? Have a competitive match with and lose to Ziggler and help him get his heat back. Something other than quitting. That's why the locker room is pissed at him. What he did by walking out benefited no one but CM Punk. Even if he left cause of injuries, give 2 weeks notice and agree to put over someone on your way out.


Doubt they would've listened. Punk would've jobbed to Reigns and Batista before leaving, most likely (guys that WWE want to be relevent). WWE don't give a shit about Cesaro or Zigglar being anything but midcard.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

I find it hilarious you think the WWE is subtle enough for this to be a work or that they would offer refunds at Wrestlemania for a work.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

So they create all this buzz for something that isn't a Main Event match?

Create Summer of Punk 2 for what?

To talk about how despite being in matches/fueds with The Rock,Cena,HHH,Brock,Undertaker,a 434 day reign,beating just about everyone in front of him that he is still being kept down?

:jordan

Okay.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

I can't believe we're still wondering if it is or isn't a work. 

Does it really matter either? He was on TV every week. Now he isn't. That is literally all we actually know and all we probably will know.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> I can't believe we're still wondering if it is or isn't a work.
> 
> Does it really matter either? He was on TV every week. Now he isn't. That is literally all we actually know and all we probably will know.


He might be back this Monday 

If it is a work WWE won't be able to resist ending the angle rather then a slow-burn


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



sesshomaru said:


> He might be back this Monday
> 
> If it is a work WWE won't be able to resist ending the angle rather then a slow-burn


That's true, he might be.

We can then add "and he came back" to the list. 

We'll still never know because the only certain thing about wrestling news is you can't believe any of it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

I always believe the possibility that everything could be a work, cause it's wrestling.

I also know that even if things are legit, they could later be turned into a worked storyline, convincing people that the whole thing was a work from the start, but in reality it wasn't.

I mean, for all we know - Punk looking discouraged after Summerslam could all be intentional. Cause during the Lesnar/Heyman stuff, Punk might have been a little cheesy & corny, but he was energetic as hell & really into the whole thing. He was fucking hype. After that excellent match with Brock, he's been slowly looking worst & worst, more tired & worn out as the weeks & months have gone on. *IF* this is all a master plan, then props to CM Punk for blurring the lines so convincingly & props to WWE for allowing this to occur. Much like Summer of Punk in ROH, he's the man at this sorta thing, and since people were saying how worn out he looks anyways, he might of decided to roll with it.

I'd love to believe that, but I have no faith in WWE from a creative POV. Everything that has been gold from the WWE is almost always because of the talent shining through the shit writing.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*

The shield and orton calling CMpunk out makes it obvious that it is a work , IMO.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I don't disagree with you about losing to HHH, but was walking out really the only option? Why not go to Vince and say "since I'm on my way out I'd rather have a match with Cesaro and put that guy on the WWE map instead"? Have a competitive match with and lose to Ziggler and help him get his heat back. Something other than quitting. That's why the locker room is pissed at him. What he did by walking out benefited no one but CM Punk. Even if he left cause of injuries, give 2 weeks notice and agree to put over someone on your way out.


but at this point punk was'nt shown as a top guy

in 2013 alone he lost to - the rock x2,brock lesnar,the undertaker, and constantly got beatdown by the wyatts and the shield and he did get beaten by roman regins on old school raw


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Well guys, I was in the WWE locker room today & the backstage heat for Punk is very high. The morale is low, but things will pick up. Something big is in the works according to my sources.*

Seriously though it's kind of funny seeing the same posters spew the same stuff for a week, if Punk is such an unprofessional jerk - then be happy he's gone. And pray you're not being worked. (Y)


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

p862011 said:


> but at this point punk was'nt shown as a top guy
> 
> in 2013 alone he lost to - the rock x2,brock lesnar,the undertaker, and constantly got beatdown by the wyatts and the shield and he did get beaten by roman regins on old school raw



He also beat the shield in a 3 on 1 match. Don't talk out of your arse. CM Punk is billed as a top guy, he just lost to some old timers where the WWE should have stuck by him, especially the Rock matches.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



Jake Roberts said:


> I always believe the possibility that everything could be a work, cause it's wrestling.
> 
> I also know that even if things are legit, they could later be turned into a worked storyline, convincing people that the whole thing was a work from the start, but in reality it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Thats right. I remember when Melina, and some other diva (I dont remember who) have a real backstage fight, and they turn that into feud between them. Everything is possible in the wrestling.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: I find it HILARIOUS that people don't realize that this whole CM Punk angle is a*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> Thats right. *I remember when Melina, and some other diva (I dont remember who) have a real backstage fight*, and they turn that into feud between them. Everything is possible in the wrestling.


when big melina face batista


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Jake Roberts said:


> *Well guys, I was in the WWE locker room today & the backstage heat for Punk is very high. The morale is low, but things will pick up. Something big is in the works according to my sources.*
> 
> Seriously though it's kind of funny seeing the same posters spew the same stuff for a week, if Punk is such an unprofessional jerk - then be happy he's gone. And pray you're not being worked. (Y)


source?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GUYZ, I called mean Gene's hotline and for the low price of a $1.99 a minute, he assured me this was all a work.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just for the record, Punk did put over Reigns a few weeks ago. I mean, I get he didn't really do it on his way out, but it's something for this year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/83310/...his-first-public-appearance-and-more.html?p=1



> *THE LATEST ON CM PUNK, WHEN HE'LL MAKE HIS FIRST PUBLIC APPEARANCE AND MORE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-02-03 09:22:29
> 
> ...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I don't disagree with you about losing to HHH, but was walking out really the only option? Why not go to Vince and say "since I'm on my way out I'd rather have a match with Cesaro and put that guy on the WWE map instead"? Have a competitive match with and lose to Ziggler and help him get his heat back. Something other than quitting. That's why the locker room is pissed at him. What he did by walking out benefited no one but CM Punk. Even if he left cause of injuries, give 2 weeks notice and agree to put over someone on your way out.


You're obsessed with him putting someone over. So much so that it has become almost a fetish and I believe the only reason you want to see it happen is because you want to revel in him losing.

I would be all for him putting someone over like Cessaro because quite frankly there are quite a few new guys that need a big rub and I would love to see that under the correct circumstances that said technically Punk hasn't been put over by a big name either and he is a massive star. So by that logic if non of the big names put him over than why as a big name himself should he put someone over. 

These are CM Punks major matches over the time period since the Sumer of Punk Pipe Bomb. Don't get me wrong you don't have to win to be put over and just having a good match with a big name is sometimes big enough.

- John Cena (MITB 11)

First major win but only came as the result of a blatant dirty ending and interruption.

- HHH (Night of Champions 11)

A forced match because of Kevin Nash's medication and HHH was thrown into the mix. Undoubtably Punk was going to go over but instead the end result was a loss against HHH. Clusterfuck ending maybe but still and L in the column and what will be remembered from that match. This was arguably the beginning of the derailment of CM Punk momentum. With the birth of a new star on their hands a win for Punk was an all round no brainer but instead we had a guy who has already achieved everything and hit his prime years ago stealing the spotlight again from a new star and puts his own ego ahead of 'What is best for business".

- Chris Jericho (Programme ending at Wrestlemania 28)

At the time it was arguably a bit return especially with all the promo hype that turned out to be a mastery of trolling. An impressive programme between two of my all time favourites and together they put on an amazing collection of promos and matches. The programme arguably went on one PPV to far and started to stagnate but impressive nether the less. At the time CM Punk seemed to be getting a rub from a previous legend ( a selfless one who puts the company ahead of his own ego ) but as time has gone by Jericho's stock plummeted and his star power has dwindled as well. Since then the victories seem less impressive as Jericho has gone on to lose just about every PPV feud he has been in and a year later putting over Fandango at the same event.

- The Rock (Royal Rumble 13 & Elimination Chamber 13)

Depends which way you look at this. The feud was set out pretty well and it had all the makings of a greatness because they real sense of tension between the two guys was intense. From the extreme heel techniques Punk had employed to, face spitting, move stealing and heel turning rock bottoms.

I had no problem with CM Punk losing to The Rock at all. The Rock is arguably the biggest name in the history of wrestling and the loss was inevitable. Now the dust has settled the matches are a lot better than they were made out to be. At the time there was a lot of pissed off marks and whilst some of the comments they made are true they where still pretty good matches.

Punk could be considered to have been booked weak and losing one match to a people elbow seems like an insulting way to lose the title after retaining it for so long.

Other things that made Punk look weak was he had retained the title at all costs and become the longest champion in 25 years and 5th longest of all time. So losing the Championship on the first time of asking against a guy who had only previously had 2 wins in the WWE in 9 years was pretty useless. Had they had one match with each other or maybe one getting a victory each setting up the potential for a third match a few years down the line would have seemed like a great thing to do (£$£$£) but at the end of the day this is another 2 losses in the bag.

- John Cena (RAW 13)

Arguably the best match of the year but another loss.

- The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 29)

Arguably the best match of the year but the conclusion was obvious. L

- Brock Lesnar (SummerSlam 13)

Probably was the best match of the year but the conclusion was obvious. L



CM Punk is a massive star in the WWE and one of their biggest draws. His popularity week after week is plain to see and the amount of money he draws is impressive. 

DVDs/Blu Rays, WWE 13 cover, PR machine , merchandise sales, social media presence make CM Punk invaluable to the WWE who know they have a lack of Main Event pulling power.

The guy is the highest seller of merchandise (often outsells The Rock and John Cena) of WWEs 5th highest merchandise year of all time. That is only behind Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock and John Cena.


Now when you compile a list of the big names in WWE history.

- The Undertaker
- Kurt Angle
- Stone Cold Steve Austin
- Shawn Michaels
- Hulk Hogan
- John Cena
- The Rock
- HHH
- Chris Jericho
- Randy Savage
- Randy Orton
- Brock Lesnar

To name a few.

These are all massive names and all of them have won big matches against the big names or each other, Main evented Wrestlemania and won Royal Rumbles etc

CM Punk is a star in his own right. Don't get me wrong WWE gave him the stage to perform on but they gave him very little opportunities and he has endlessly had to force himself into that position. A star that draws this company millions of dollars and is blatantly massively over with the crowd.

When CM Punk looks back at his career do you think he wants to remember and be remembered as a guy that lost all his major matches against big name opponents. He has every right to be in that ring and winning some of these matches and he is expecting to just be happy because he is competing with them???? what kind of terrible attitude is that to have of a professional Wrestler.

I couldn't imagine any of the names on that list being the stars they are had they not won major matches agains big names.


Didn't quite realise how long this post was. haha


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/83310/...his-first-public-appearance-and-more.html?p=1


That show could go down without a single mention of anything partaking to WWE or him leaving and I suspect that's how it would go down.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> That show could go down without a single mention of anything partaking to WWE or him leaving and I suspect that's how it would go down.


My thoughts too. When he was on Talking Dead, there was no WWE discussion either.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahhh crazy last few days with this whole thing! Wouldn't put it past CM to have pitched this idea as a work to the WWE and they sanctioned it, allowing him to return and cost someone like Bryan at WM or help him at WM.

But I think that's the kid inside of me hoping it'll happen rather than the realistic adult that knows he's quit


----------



## RobVanRyberg (Feb 3, 2014)

If Punk doesn't come back they should use the Chicago taping to put super heat on someone and possible create a new number 1 heel in the company.
If he's gone don't waste it troll the Chicago crowd etc and turn a negative into a positive.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

RobVanRyberg said:


> If Punk doesn't come back they should use the Chicago taping to put super heat on someone and possible create a new number 1 heel in the company.
> If he's gone don't waste it troll the Chicago crowd etc and turn a negative into a positive.


Anyone but ADR or the Miz.


----------



## RobVanRyberg (Feb 3, 2014)

I was thinking Barrett, do at the Chicago taping what they should have done with number 30 at the Rumble.
Play Punks music, cut it off play Barretts theme, raise the podium and let him do his thing.
Chicago will go insane Barrett will get a heel reaction that hasn't been heard in a long time, yes it cheap heat but it will be huge. You could even have Barrett go out and then destroy someone who those who follow Punk know Punk he is friends with like Kofi.

Something like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU_nlJq0VyI


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Punk top trending on Twitter yet again! Shows how over he really was.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Punk probably wants a Y2J schedule except headline Wrestlemania.

It'd be funny if the only way he came back is if he were guaranteed time off until the Royal Rumble,and he gets a Main Event.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Stephanie should come out to CM Punk's theme tonight, just for the sake of trolling the marks :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> Stephanie should come out to CM Punk's theme tonight, just for the sake of trolling the marks :lmao


Steph dressed as punk!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's what I don't get about all these reports, they're starting to contradict each other. One of them tells us that Punk left because he didn't feel the match with HHH was big enough for him yet another one says Vince wants him back and if he comes back the match with Hunter is still the plan. How can that be? If he really walked because he didn't want the HHH match then why the hell would WWE try to entice him back by dangling the very same match that supposedly made him walk as the carrot? It doesn't make sense but then again not a lot about this situation makes sense or will make sense until somebody starts talking.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Here's what I don't get about all these reports, they're starting to contradict each other. One of them tells us that Punk left because he didn't feel the match with HHH was big enough for him yet another one says Vince wants him back and if he comes back the match with Hunter is still the plan. How can that be? If he really walked because he didn't want the HHH match then why the hell would WWE try to entice him back by dangling the very same match that supposedly made him walk as the carrot? It doesn't make sense but then again not a lot about this situation makes sense or will make sense until somebody starts talking.


it was'nt just 1 thing tho

several reports say it was culmination of several things adding up over the past year or so

things like having a 434 day title reign and only main eventing 3 ppvs 2 of which involved john cena 

for god sakes wwe had this main event 









over this at Over The Limit 2012









honestly who did cm punk go over of note in 2013 other than chris jericho at payback???


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

> According to Wade Keller from PWTorch, one of the main things that led to Punk’s frustration with the company was the treatment of of AJ Lee. He voiced his displeasure that WWE has had both fellow divas and TV commentators take verbal shots at AJ without her having any formal chance to respond.
> 
> Punk felt that AJ is still being unfairly punished for the incident at Tribute to the Troops with Michelle Beadle. Wade says that if things don’t improve with Punk and WWE, it’s quite possible AJ could end up being punished for Punk walking out. Or AJ could end up giving her notice as well.
> 
> Source: 2/3/2014 Wade Keller PWTorch.com Hotline audio from PWTorch.com


.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Im embarassed to be reading the so called reporting on this. Punk hates people lol, has he ever opened up to fans on the street / comic-con etc before? As soon as news broke that hes left, you had Punk marks wring into dirt sheets talking about how he hates the product, hates Batista winning the Rumble, hates what theyre doing to Bryan.
That my friends is bullshit. What? these fans just happened to sit on this news? If you heard this pre Rumble when it was clear as day Barista would win, wouldnt you leak it then?
Its gone from not happy at Batista, to not wanting to face Kane at WM, to facing HHH at WM,to jobbing to HHH at Mania.
He is not upset at not main eventing Mania, he was never tipped to. His match v HHH was tipped up months ago, why wait to January to run away? Wouldnt he up sticks when the Kane feud started since that was the obvious lead in feud? Again, if you use common sense, nonsense.
Bryan was never winning the Rumble. That is #984 of the reasons why Bryan fans should be upset. The SS fiasco, the swapping of Big Show into the Authority feud, the heel turn. Again, if he was standing up for Daniel, he would have stood up for him long ago. When has he ever backed a co-worker who was threatening his spot? The answer is never.
My opinion is he was too burnt out for the feud v HHH. those 2 months would be mentally exhausting for him. Having to deliver home run promo after promo while coming off a year where he was going through the motions for most of it? HHH would have real ammunition and maybe he thought it wouldnt be worth it.
Punks a top talent no doubt, but he didnt deserve to headline maina this year. Neither did Batista, but thats another story.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

lol at those thinking this is a work.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk went over everybody in 2013 except Cena, Rock, Taker and Lesnar lol. Seems like anybody who matters has no interest in putting him over. But that wasn't the point I was making with my post, I was saying that all these reports are starting to contradict one another with opposing pieces of information. Until either side starts talking it's all speculation as usual.

EDIT - In saying that it's all speculation, I'll be damned if it isn't pretty funny. :lol @ that new Keller report. Now he walked because of AJ. What the hell are they going to tell us next? Big Show parked his bus in Punk's parking spot?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Can i ask what does it matter if the match is on last on 2nd last? It doesnt make one bit of difference.
The Rock v Hogan was the real main event over HHH v Jericho at Mania yet who went on last? Which is remembered?
Who of us cares? Didnt effect my enjoyment


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Punk went over everybody in 2013 except Cena, Rock, Taker and Lesnar lol. Seems like anybody who matters has no interest in putting him over. But that wasn't the point I was making with my post, I was saying that all these reports are starting to contradict one another with opposing pieces of information. Until either side starts talking it's all speculation as usual.


Rock was headling Mania, Punk was never breaking the streak and Lesnar needs credibility to justify him as a big threat when he appears.
Think how shit this mania would be if he won all 3


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

if aj gets punished i will be sad lol


aj lee is one of the best divas to come down the pipe in years

too bad she is stuck in one of the worse era of wwe divas

outside of Natalya who doesn't even get pushed none of the divas can work at all


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

PunkDrunk said:


> Rock was headling Mania, Punk was never breaking the streak and Lesnar needs credibility to justify him as a big threat when he appears.
> Think how shit this mania would be if he won all 3


Well yes, I'm not arguing against that. The only point I was making is that the reports are contradictory in nature.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Trying to make this Jeanlish

So CM Punk walked out because he did not want to have a match with HHH at WM30 PLUS AJ Lee is being jobbed to extinction and Vince is trying to make him change his mind?? Ok...ok

Give him the US belt then. Let him break up the Shield at WM by getting the US belt from Ambrose. I would watch that indeed


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> Can i ask what does it matter if the match is on last on 2nd last? It doesnt make one bit of difference.
> The Rock v Hogan was the real main event over HHH v Jericho at Mania yet who went on last? Which is remembered?
> Who of us cares? Didnt effect my enjoyment


Because everyone you mentioned has Main Evented. If you have main evented several times then sure it is no big deal but when you have never main evented Wrestlemania then it is the ultimate aim for any wrestler to aim for.

Surely this is common sense.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

zimonk said:


> According to Wade Keller from PWTorch, one of the main things that led to Punk’s frustration with the company was the treatment of of AJ Lee. He voiced his displeasure that WWE has had both fellow divas and TV commentators take verbal shots at AJ without her having any formal chance to respond.
> 
> Punk felt that AJ is still being unfairly punished for the incident at Tribute to the Troops with Michelle Beadle. Wade says that if things don’t improve with Punk and WWE, it’s quite possible AJ could end up being punished for Punk walking out. Or AJ could end up giving her notice as well.
> 
> Source: 2/3/2014 Wade Keller PWTorch.com Hotline audio from PWTorch.com


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

now pwinsider is saying vince and hhh told the creative team cm punk went home due to injuries lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

White House took down a Punk petition.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

zimonk said:


> .


:aries2

Who is THIS supposed to fool?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> White House took down a Punk petition.


Good... It won't be long before they remove the entire petition site because idiots keep spamming it with retarded shit


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why are WWE fans making White House petitions? Jesus. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> White House took down a Punk petition.


lol, these idiots doing these petitions are an embarrassment.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

A petition essentially stating "FORCE THIS COMPANY TO GIVE THIS GUY A JOB HE DOESN'T EVEN WANT!" :lmao I've seen it all now.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've gotten word that Phil Brooks is at RAW tonight. Apparently he's manning the food stands.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL if AJ decides to leave because Punk left. If this does happen, and somewhere down the line they break up, she'll realize it's one of the biggest mistakes of her life.


----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

Birdbrain420 said:


> I've gotten word that Phil Brooks is at RAW tonight. Apparently he's manning the food stands.


Meh. Still a step up from feuding with Ryback and Axel.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Brooks bought thicket for tonight's Raw.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Really hope Phil turns up.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm laughing at you because* your *dumb enough to believe WWE is any way capable in *it's* current state to work the media like this.


You called someone dumb while committing multiple grammatical errors in one sentence. Some of us need to learn how to read and write.



sesshomaru said:


> Doubt they would've listened. Punk would've jobbed to Reigns and Batista before leaving, most likely (guys that WWE want to be relevent). WWE don't give a shit about Cesaro or Zigglar being anything but midcard.


Sadly, it's true. Cesaro and Ziggler are basically cannon fodder at this juncture.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder what HHH himself thinks of Punk personally after all this. The two always seemed to get on alright backstage, maybe he could persuade Vince to give him what he wants.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

legendkiller316 said:


> I wonder what HHH himself thinks of Punk personally after all this. The two always seemed to get on alright backstage, maybe he could persuade Vince to give him what he wants.


From what I read, CM Punk always had a better relationship with vince than with hhh.
And if it's true that Punk walked out because he felt like a match with HHH at WM wasn't good enough, then HHH is the last person that's gonna try to reason with punk.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Aliados said:


> From what I read, CM Punk always had a better relationship with vince than with hhh.
> And if it's true that Punk walked out because he felt like a match with HHH at WM wasn't good enough, then HHH is the last person that's gonna try to reason with punk.


Have to agree. If Punk indeed left because he thought that working a match with HHH was beneath him,then I don't expect HHH to even want him back as I'm sure HHH took offense to someone deciding that leaving the company was better than working a match with him at WM.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Triple Hemmorhoid's ego won't let him even acknowledge Punk. He was probably booked to own Punk in the match.

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hhh probably still bitter punk had a better match with brock and undertaker than he did lol


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually do like HHH and he was a big part of my childhood. He has been part of many great feuds and promos throughout his time and has also been part of some very good matches but never actually a great match. It would appear that HHH and Punk have a love hate relationship. They have a mutual respect for each others talents but ultimately they have a personality clash and maybe it is because they are pretty similar.

For HHH to have so many attempts at great matches with Lesnar and The Undertaker and then CM Punk come in and blows him out of the water must have been a bitter pill for for HHH to swallow.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

p862011 said:


> hhh probably still bitter punk had a better match with brock and undertaker than he did lol


I agree with the Brock match, but I personally liked HHH's WM28 match more than Punk's WM29 match with Taker.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think this is to set up a heel turn with Heyman again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Punk chants got muted every time they started up tonight.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Punk chants got muted every time they started up tonight.


More than mute them, seems like they are trying to tie the audience.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the people who are chanting his name- did they just read the headline "CM Punk gone from WWE" and forget to read that he actually walked off the job? I'd understand the trolling chants if they fired him (ala Matt Hardy)...but they didn't.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So the people who are chanting his name- did they just read the headline "CM Punk gone from WWE" and forget to read that he actually walked off the job? I'd understand the trolling chants if they fired him (ala Matt Hardy)...but they didn't.


I think the majority of the audience is gonna believe that Punk was in the right, people fucking love Punk no matter what he does. I'll admit I'm one of them, but at least I can admit it. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tonight has highlighted how important Punk is to WWE. It's been garbage, at least 8 times out of 10 he puts on a good match.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Queen Creole said:


> Have to agree. If Punk indeed left because he thought that working a match with HHH was beneath him,then I don't expect HHH to even want him back as I'm sure HHH took offense to someone deciding that leaving the company was better than working a match with him at WM.


That's hilarious. I can almost imagine Steph attempting to repair his broken ego in bed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

People are just pissed off at WWE management. Regardless of what happened with Punk, people are going to assume he made the right call walking out and treat him as a martyr standing up against shit. This was not the best time for a big name to walk out on the company.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> That's hilarious. I can almost imagine Steph attempting to repair his broken ego in bed.


"Bury me Hunter, Bury me good, I'm ready to be buried."


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> People are just pissed off at WWE management. Regardless of what happened with Punk, people are going to assume he made the right call walking out and treat him as a martyr standing up against shit. This was not the best time for a big name to walk out on the company.


Considering the shitstorm that was the Rumble, there is no way the WWE can spin this against Punk, because the fans saw the Rumble bullshit a day later and Punk walks. The casuals will think Punk walked out cos of the Rumble and will support him, the WWE saying anything else will just fall on deaf ears.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, the fact that they haven't completely shat on Punk yet must mean they're still in talks with him at least.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well, the fact that they haven't completely shat on Punk yet must mean they're still in talks with him at least.


Or that they already came to terms, and are giving Punk a short break before he returns.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Tonight has highlighted how important Punk is to WWE. It's been garbage, at least 8 times out of 10 he puts on a good match.


I'm a big Punk fan, but tonight's RAW wasn't bad at all, and Punk has been sloppy and not into it of late. His matches haven't all been that great.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Very surprised at the lack of CM Punk chants tonight. I was sure that the fans would completely hijack the show like they did on WWE's Facebook page. There were a few, but didnt last more than 8 seconds.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Very surprised at the lack of CM Punk chants tonight. I was sure that the fans would completely hijack the show like they did on WWE's Facebook page. There were a few, but didnt last more than 8 seconds.


The crowd of this city sucks, they muted the Punk's name so many times, and they speak fast when the chants are high so...


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

They weren't chanting for Punk to return tonight. Phil was in the crowd handing out hotdogs, they just wanted food.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> They weren't chanting for Punk to return tonight. Phil was in the crowd handing out hotdogs, they just wanted food.


He's probably eating a hot dog and laughing at the fact that even his detractors cannot stop talking about him.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Triple Hemmorhoid's ego won't let him even acknowledge Punk. He was probably booked to own Punk in the match.
> 
> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> ...


Holy shit... you're a fucking mess.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm wondering if WWE is secretly planning to address the Punk situation when they go to Chicago, just to troll and shit on him and the Chicago crowd.

Or, more than likely, they're not going to address the thing at all and make Punk the next Benoit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

the chants were a bit much tonight imho


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

I just wonder if the report was that Cena walked out on the WWE because he wasn't going to main event Mania if the same fans taking up for Punk would do so for Cena?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Billy8383 said:


> I just wonder if the report was that Cena walked out on the WWE because he wasn't going to main event Mania if the same fans taking up for Punk would do so for Cena?


thats not punk's only reason for leaving he just didn't like how he has been booked

and he did'nt like how wwe was'nt changing it's way of how they are treating younger talent

especially daniel bryan 

he has been frustrated for awhile 434 title reign and main evented 3 times and 2 of them involved cena


----------



## tyler_durden (May 19, 2013)

Does the fact that they didn't address Punk at all tonight make you guys think it's a work or real? I feel like if it was 100 percent storyline they'd of said something and if he was gone for good they'd say something. Not addressing it makes me think that they're in some sort of negotiations or at least wwe is open to taking him back soon.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So the people who are chanting his name- did they just read the headline "CM Punk gone from WWE" and forget to read that he actually walked off the job? I'd understand the trolling chants if they fired him (ala Matt Hardy)...but they didn't.



Exactly. Most fans are complete idiots, chanting his name and commenting "We Want Punk" on every WWE post on Facebook. Maybe they should actually know the whole story and stick to tweeting Punk directly. This shit is getting real old now.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cyon said:


> \
> Or, more than likely, they're not going to address the thing at all and make Punk the next Benoit.



punk and benoit are completely different. Benoit killed his wife and son. Punk just quit the company.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

If this is true this will be a PR disaster for WWE. No fans were thrown out for chanting other legends/former superstars in the past. 

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...icked-Out-of-Raw-For-Chanting-For-CM-Punk.htm

Time to up the efforts against the "machine"


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

This is like the 5th thread on the same topic.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

After reading and almost studying every report, dirtsheet etc I think I will reserve judgement on this whole situation from now on, I honestly have no idea if he is gone for good or not.

They didn't acknowledge him at all, nor did they bury him so to me it seems like they haven't full broken off from each other.

The chants for Raw were considerably better then I expected, Omaha isn't known to be a great crowd is it? They did their part IMO.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The fact that they haven't even made a statement yet signals that they're still in talks. Don't the WWE owe it to their investors to acknowledge that one of their top guys is gone from the company?


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Probably not in talks, but trying to reach him or hoping he'll come around. He's still under contract, and Vince could sue if it came down to it.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

Lord Stark said:


> Probably not in talks, but trying to reach him or hoping he'll come around. He's still under contract, and Vince could sue if it came down to it.


Vince can't sue him unless he tries to work elsewhere while under contract.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure they'll have negotiated something by March. They NEED Punk to return then. Dat pop.

Plus this might put Punk back on the rader for another legendary shoot promo. Will set up his WM 30 feud nicely.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> I'm sure they'll have negotiated something by March. They NEED Punk to return then. Dat pop.
> 
> Plus this might put Punk back on the rader for another legendary shoot promo. Will set up his WM 30 feud nicely.


If only this would happen.....


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh I heard over 40 people got kicked out for chanting CM punk I guess that explains the crappy crowd chants ... I forgive them lol....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

It's definitely interesting how its being handled. 

on one hand they've removed him from the WrestleMania 30 commercial, removed him from the WWE APP, already handed refunds for WrestleMania Axxess so all those things combined would point to him being gone and not likely to return? 

however they haven't made one single reference to him either, like he's Benoit which obviously is stupid since he shouldn't be a 'taboo' in the same light but a hot topic which you could profit from.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The should've said something like: "Punk is still home, recovering from that brutl Rumble match"


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no idea why they haven't just acknowledged hes left, the fact WWE are so tight lipped isn't helping people from wanting to know the situation. 

Vince McMahon coming out to address the situation just like he did with Austin would be best for everyone.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> It's definitely interesting how its being handled.
> 
> on one hand they've removed him from the WrestleMania 30 commercial, removed him from the WWE APP, already handed refunds for WrestleMania Axxess so all those things combined would point to him being gone and not likely to return?
> 
> however they haven't made one single reference to him either, like he's Benoit which obviously is stupid since he shouldn't be a 'taboo' in the same light but a hot topic which you could profit from.


Probably trying to cover their asses. Remove him from everything just in case they can't get him back, but don't bad mouth him or say anything just in case they can get him back. I actually think it's fair play, as pissy as Punk is they probably don't even want to say "He's injured" cause when Punk gets on his period, even saying that might piss him off. And I love CM Punk, just saying. :lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Just watch this discussion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZltSSmnDGA . The guy on the right, Herro, is completely correct about Punk here.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Just watch this discussion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZltSSmnDGA . The guy on the right, Herro, is completely correct about Punk here.


Come on this Herro guy, is stuck in the 80's. He loves his 6ft 6 muscle bound guys. He clearly is disrespectful to Punk and Bryan too, slagging them off about their height. Plus any Wrestling fan who says they are happy with Orton and Batista headlining WM 30 is seriously trolling.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

mmm they're still selling his merchandise in the store.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Ejecting around 40 fans for chanting CM Punk is a disgrace and an infringement of freedom of speech. It is a bit of a dictatorship and censorship.

What they going to do in Chicago eject the whole crowd.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Come on this Herro guy, is stuck in the 80's. He loves his 6ft 6 muscle bound guys. He clearly is disrespectful to Punk and Bryan too, slagging them off about their height. Plus any Wrestling fan who says they are happy with Orton and Batista headlining WM 30 is seriously trolling.


Yea, watched a couple of minutes of it myself and they guy was trying to say Punk HHH would have been comparable to Austin Mcmahon :lol not watching anymore


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm conflicted, 

I want Punk back ASAP because even an unmotivated, tired Punk was better than half the roster. 

But on the other hand, i really want to see the Chicago crowd for Raw, it will be brutal.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Max Mouse said:


> Oh I heard over 40 people got kicked out for chanting CM punk I guess that explains the crappy crowd chants ... I forgive them lol....


From PWInsider:



> In regard to reports that fans were ejected from Raw last night in Omaha for chanting for CM Punk, both readers who were in attendance and WWE sources have confirmed that story is *100% false*.
> It appears the story started on Twitter and was picked up as if it was legitimate, but there was no basis in that claim.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Got to be a work. They're still selling his merch online and have him listed on the WWE Superstars page.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

JasonLives said:


> From PWInsider:


I knew it was BS.



HighFiveGhost said:


> Got to be a work. They're still selling his merch online and have him listed on the WWE Superstars page.


because they're still negotiating with him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Coins said:


> Vince can't sue him unless he tries to work elsewhere while under contract.


:lol Wow.




YoungGun_UK said:


> It's definitely interesting how its being handled.
> 
> on one hand they've removed him from the WrestleMania 30 commercial, removed him from the WWE APP, already handed refunds for WrestleMania Axxess so all those things combined would point to him being gone and not likely to return?
> 
> however they haven't made one single reference to him either, like he's Benoit which obviously is stupid since he shouldn't be a 'taboo' in the same light but a hot topic which you could profit from.


Actually it's pretty standard. They are preparing in case and as if he doesn't come back but negotiations are still ongoing so they aren't gutting him on tv. Punk fans should be real happy he wasn't mentioned Monday. That was the best possible outcome. Over the next weeks if negotiations sour the jabs will start IMO, and once Punk makes his decision (assuming it is to not return) the burial will commence. That's when you'll know all hope is gone. Monday was a very hopeful day IMO.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I > U said:


> I knew it was BS.


So did anyone with a working brain.




JY57 said:


> Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.


Human nature. They are pissed he got a years worth of a push they'd like then abandoned the company leaving them high and dry. Imagine a guy like Sandow who is dying for a push and has put Punk over countless times only to watch Punk quit like a bitch with out returning the favor. Can you really blame him or the rest of the roster?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JY57 said:


> Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.


:lol: Yeah that's not happening. He'll be back,too much of an over talent to go away


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.


I believe that. A slot has opened up.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

> Morale was low backstage at Monday night’s WWE RAW. There was a feeling among wrestlers that Punk walking out was going to be a loss for the whole locker room since he’s always speaking up for everyone. There was also a feeling that as much talk as there has been about potential WrestleMania XXX creative changes in the past week, there wasn’t any real sign of that.


http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-ne...m-punks-situation-wwe-production#.UvESBUJ_s0M

unk2



> PWMania.com reported that WWE replaced CM Punk with John Cena in a banner on the WWE App Monday. Punk was also replaced in the opening video for RAW Monday night, replaced with a shot of masked Kane.


"I'm not in the signature that's produced at the start of the show" unk3


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> Wade Keller mentioned yesterday that* many wrestlers in the locker room are happy he is gone and they don't want him to ever come back.*





> Morale was low backstage at Monday night’s WWE RAW. *There was a feeling among wrestlers that Punk walking out was going to be a loss for the whole locker room since he’s always speaking up for everyone.* There was also a feeling that as much talk as there has been about potential WrestleMania XXX creative changes in the past week, there wasn’t any real sign of that.


scratching my head ...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that I think about it, yeah they're probably just waiting for negotiations to settle down before they mention him. Either they wait for him to return in some way, or they let the contract expire before doing anything.



Happenstan said:


> Over the next weeks if negotiations sour the jabs will start


Some have already interpreted the Miz segment last night to be a jab at Punk. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

While he's under contract WWE holds any rights related to the name CM Punk, all the shirts, hats, wristbands, assbands and etc with his likenesses, so basically they won't put no merchandise down, unless he's gone into Chris Benoit mode. Pure business. All the actions taken up until now state one and the same - he's legit gone from the company, until further notice. Removing from WWE App, removing from RAW video, no mention whatsoever, taking signs, muting and ad-skipping chants... he's just gone, until some shxt changes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

thekingg said:


> While he's under contract WWE holds any rights related to the name CM Punk, all the shirts, hats, wristbands, assbands and etc with his likenesses, so basically they won't put no merchandise down, unless he's gone into Chris Benoit mode. Pure business. All the actions taken up until now state one and the same - he's legit gone from the company, until further notice. Removing from WWE App, removing from RAW video, no mention whatsoever, taking signs, muting and ad-pausing chants... he's just gone, until some shxt changes.


Punk owns the name, but he's given the WWE the rights to use it. 

Now, in a dispute like this it's unclear whether they can use it or not. It's a breach of contract on Punk's part, but there could be a stipulation in there related to the name. 

Maybe it's one reason why they're not mentioning him on-air at all because they can't without his permission regardless of breach of contract or not.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe there are many wrestler that don't miss him I remember some reports about Punk being and ass backstage with lots of people and at one point only Luke Gallows was his only friend (that later was replaced with Kofi lol)


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Punk owns the name, but he's given the WWE the rights to use it.
> 
> Now, in a dispute like this it's unclear whether they can use it or not. It's a breach of contract on Punk's part, but there could be a stipulation in there related to the name.
> 
> Maybe it's one reason why they're not mentioning him on-air at all because they can't without his permission regardless of breach of contract or not.


I agree but i am quite sure a contract is a contract for its' full length. With that being said, WWE holds rights to CM Punk's name at least to the end date of the contract, no matter if it expires or gets terminated. In my country, for doing so, a person gets terminated disciplinary and he has real hard time to catch a next job due to administrative restraints connected with the disciplinary termination. So i think WWE could treat him that way also, they just are taking care for the business with the shirts and other merch for now.

It would be a real shitstorm for Punk to get terminated in the last day of his contract :hhh2


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe CM Punk is just like any other human being with both supporters and detractors. Friends and enemies. Who cares if there are people he works with who "won't miss him". That goes without saying. As respected as The Rock is, I'm sure there are a few who while grateful for the boost he gave the company, aren't losing sleep due to his absence. I get the feeling the posters who are focusing on this type of thing are just young and don't know any better.

As you were.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Basically these reports are ridiculous, Keller and Meltzer who have both contradicted each other, Keller says Bryan was given the HHH Match and that's why he left whereas Meltzer believes that was only given to Bryan once Punk had walked out on them. 

I agree with the poster above, the ONLY things we do know are, WWE have slowly started removing images of him, however are still selling his merchandise and haven't removed his profile from WWE.com. 

The no mention on RAW is likely to be because there are in talks still, If I was WWE I'd try very hard to get him back for March 3rd, I mean that's basically a month off and he can just get through Mania before putting someone on the way out post event.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

thekingg said:


> It would be a real shitstorm for Punk to get terminated in the last day of his contract :hhh2


Also, the fact that he will be punished for walking out even if they do come to terms is probably acting as a massive hindrance to him talking to them anyways.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

HouseofPunk said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-ne...m-punks-situation-wwe-production#.UvESBUJ_s0M
> 
> unk2
> 
> ...


Let's see. Mystery Pwmania staffer or Wade Keller. Who could possibly be more believable. :lmao


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So by sounds of it there is still no actual news on this?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Basically these reports are ridiculous, Keller and Meltzer who have both contradicted each other, Keller says Bryan was given the HHH Match and that's why he left whereas Meltzer believes that was only given to Bryan once Punk had walked out on them.
> 
> I agree with the poster above, the ONLY things we do know are, WWE have slowly started removing images of him, however are still selling his merchandise and haven't removed his profile from WWE.com.
> 
> The no mention on RAW is likely to be because there are in talks still, If I was WWE I'd try very hard to get him back for March 3rd, I mean that's basically a month off and he can just get through Mania before putting someone on the way out post event.


Do you think Punk would agree to appear there for the last time and put someone over in a retirement match, effectively wrapping this whole thing up?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> I believe CM Punk is just like any other human being with both supporters and detractors. Friends and enemies. Who cares if there are people he works with who "won't miss him". That goes without saying. As respected as The Rock is, I'm sure there are a few who while grateful for the boost he gave the company, aren't losing sleep due to his absence. I get the feeling the posters who are focusing on this type of thing are just young and don't know any better.
> 
> As you were.


Good post.

When people don't like someone they will believe every negative thing they read/hear/yada. It can be the most retarded shit pulled from someone's a-hole but most of them will still believe it. In the same breath they will question every good thing they hear about the same person and in the end will refuse to believe and accept it.

That's how blind hatred usually works.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Wow, I knew RAW would be a real pain to watch without Punk but I didn't know it was going to be that bad. Apart from Bryan, nobody seem to give a shit about any other seemingly top face, I'm pretty sure even Zack Ryder got a bigger pop than Batista/Sheamus


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Do you think Punk would agree to appear there for the last time and put someone over in a retirement match, effectively wrapping this whole thing up?


Only if it's someone he personally supports, like Ambrose or Cesaro.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..Wow, I knew RAW would be a real pain to watch without Punk but I didn't know it was going to be that bad. Apart from Bryan, nobody seem to give a shit about any other seemingly top face, I'm pretty sure even Zack Ryder got a bigger pop than Batista/Sheamus


If Zack Ryder gets bigger pop, than a man who won Royal Rumble and headlines Wrestlemania, you know something is wrong


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember Sheamus being a bit more over now even Santino it's more over than him, looks like he wasn't missed at all, also coming with the same gimmick and look doesn't help.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Do you think Punk would agree to appear there for the last time and put someone over in a retirement match, effectively wrapping this whole thing up?


It would depend on why he left in the first place and how heated his feelings on the company are? I mean if it was mostly burn out and and a lot of little things combined which tipped him over the edge I could see a slightly refreshed clear headed Punk wanting to end things on OK/Decent business friendly terms in which case they could possibly get somewhere to were he'll agree long term its best he takes a break but commits himself to WrestleMania Season and writing him off ASAP after the event. 

However if his feelings on WWE and especially the higher ups at WWE is in very bad taste and feels they were fucking with him then he'll just ignore any offer they make.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

If this is true, that is truly pathetic on WWE's part.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

it was proven false like 8 hours ago.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

Bullshit. They've been paid to write that by the WWE. All instances of CM Punk fans being kicked out using CM Punk hashtags? Yeah right. I believe that it's a work now.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*



combolock said:


> it was proven false like 8 hours ago.


This. Jesus Christ people.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

wheres the main thread?? someone post it before mods come please


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Fans kicked out of Raw for chanting for CM Punk!*

This is false

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...or/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Do you think Punk would agree to appear there for the last time and put someone over in a retirement match, effectively wrapping this whole thing up?


Depends. A Bryan VS Punk match for the title at Payback would be a perfect way to go out. Do a heartfelt handshake after the match and a promo the next night on Raw.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder why he keeps silence like this. Not answers messages, and last tweet over a week ago.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

0 tweets from AJ since the Rumble 2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> I wonder why he keeps silence like this. Not answers messages, and last tweet over a week ago.


Simple. Punk walked out on his contract, and WWE could still sue his ass. Why open your mouth and risk saying something stupid that will fuck you later on? It would be different if he was free and clear of WWE but he's not until that contract ends in July.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, some people. People in the crowd chanting for Punk, as does a large part of the IWC. Punk leaving is his own stupid mistake, especially just before WM. Punk doesn't have much to complain about either, the last three years or so he has been utilized by WWE more than fine. He's had the 434 reign, much of his own merchandise and even went one on one with Undertaker at WM. So, there still are people who bash The Rock, still with no valid reason whatsoever, other than the fact that they can't stand that The Rock is simply the most successful (ex) wrestler of all time which makes them simply jealous that he is better than their favourite wrestler. Punk leaving, wining and moaning on the sidelines is his own stupid mistake.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Redzero said:


> 0 tweets from AJ since the Rumble 2


What would you expect her to tweet in regards to this situation?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The most ideal solution I can see at this point, is him working a Lesnar/Rock-like schedule until his contract is up.

-He returns at the March Raw in Chicago, and sets up a WM match.

-Makes a few more Raw appearances between then and WM.

-Has his match at Wrestlemania.

-Leaves again.

-Returns the Raw after Extreme Rules, to set up a match at Payback.

-Makes another Raw appearance or so in between then and Payback.

-Has his final match at Payback in Chicago, and then he's gone for the rest of his contract.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

hou713 said:


> The most ideal solution I can see at this point, is him working a Lesnar/Rock-like schedule until his contract is up.
> 
> -He returns at the March Raw in Chicago, and sets up a WM match.
> 
> ...


I like it!!! Best scenario for sure at this point. I don't care if he's in a match with HHH, Lesnar, Cena, Kane, I just want him to wrestle at Mania in the worst way.


----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

Wonder if WWE would have the balls to do a fake Punk entrance in Chigago ala Punk's Hardy imitation. Heat would be unreal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

SBD said:


> Wonder if WWE would have the balls to do a fake Punk entrance in Chigago ala Punk's Hardy imitation. Heat would be unreal.


Well if they sign KENTA they could have him be an imposter CM Punk... Punk did take a lot of his moves after all. :hmm: They could have him come out, cut a promo in Japanese while the commentators act like he's Punk, it would be hilarious, or awful...


Or they could sign CP Munk...












edit: In other news, Jason David Frank, the original green ranger from Power Rangers just challenged Punk to an MMA fight. Jason David Frank has a couple amateur MMA fights and one pro fight, he's 40 though so its not like he has a future in MMA (nor does Punk at 35).


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...etwork_to_Air_Over_The_Edge_1999_CM_Punk.html



> - Someone who works with WWE's merchandising department reports they were told that anything involving CM Punk should be changed to Randy Orton from this point forward.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...etwork_to_Air_Over_The_Edge_1999_CM_Punk.html


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems like he is 100% gone now. Hes probably thinking why he should work all year long when he can take a break and come back after some years and even get more cash and a main event added on. CLearly a loss and they now got a big mess to clean up in the road to wm. A positive around this is that more on the roster gets a shot, people like ryder actually got a match yesterday and others will get more tv time.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Imagine this during Raw in Chicago. Spotlight on an empty ring. Let the crowd chant his name, whole arena on their feet for a solid two minutes. Then on comes Cult of Personality. Let it play for 20 seconds. Then Wade Barrett rises out of the ground on his podium...


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...etwork_to_Air_Over_The_Edge_1999_CM_Punk.html


meaning he will lost to bryan and he will blame hhh and feud with him at mania?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton is a dick.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Although it is very enjoyable watching this play out, it extremely selfish of Punk to take away from Daniel Bryan's moment he's been working his whole career toward.

All he has to do is say he doesn't wanna put HHH over at WMXXX. It's that simple.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fizban said:


> meaning he will lost to bryan and he will blame hhh and feud with him at mania?


nah


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

What Was WWE's Creative Team Told This Weekend In Regards To Why CM Punk Left WWE?


Regarding the story of CM Punk possibly suffering a concussion at the Royal Rumble, he did pass an ImPACT concussion test on the Monday before he walked out of the company. However, Punk did get banged up in the 30-man Royal Rumble match.
During a WWE creative meeting this past weekend, the writers were told that Punk went home because he "got his bell rung" in the Rumble match.

There's a belief within the company, possibly passed down from Triple H and/or Vince McMahon, that Punk walked out simply because he was banged up as opposed to everything else like creative frustration, the WrestleMania XXX match with Triple H and everything else that's been reported.

Nobody knows what kind of talks Punk and Vince have had since last Monday but there is a feeling within WWE that Vince may be under the impression Punk left because he got hurt.


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...eekend-in-regards-to-why/#vIJAq2XEPGH6dXRT.99


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Punk possibly being injured is a possibility, even if it isn't the whole story. After Reigns came in and gave Punk the apron dropkick, it seemed like he was down on the side of the ring for a while. I was at the Rumble and we counted four guys entering with Punk just kind of laying on the side of the ring.

I still doubt that's the whole reason but Vince and team can at least try to spin it that way.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think it is all these things put together that made CM Punk leave.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Frustrated CM Punk “walks out” of Chicago-area Applebee’s*



After months of mounting frustration over perceived mistreatment and corporate favoritism at his local Applebee’s, professional wrestler CM Punk abruptly “walked out” of the family eatery today, leaving many to wonder if he will ever dine there again.

Even though he had already committed to a triple-chocolate cheesecake for dessert, Punk stormed out of the restaurant, citing a veritable laundry list of grievances against the franchise.

According to sources close to Punk, he feels he has been routinely disrespected and undervalued by the company, despite years of loyalty and generous tipping.

Punk reportedly believes he has earned his so-called “spot” at the nice window booth near the jukebox, and is tired of seeing infrequent customers getting priority over him.

Applebee’s CEO Victor McManus said he is “disappointed, quite frankly” by Punk’s impromptu protest, and says the wrestler may not be welcome back for the restaurants April 6 “Wings-a-Mania” half-price special.

Punk’s behavior is not entirely without precedent, however, as the brash and opinionated wrestler “walked out” on the restaurant in 2011 (taking a souvenir placemat with him), only to return a week later.

Some skeptical fans believe Punk and Applebee’s are secretly in cahoots to drum up publicity for the Wings-A-Mania event.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk is such a Martyr!!!

I hate Applebees!!!!

I am going to go there, buy a 40 dollar meal, and then I am going to chant to the waiter and everybody CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!

That will teach all the fools at Applebees about the way they treat Punk!!!

Oh my god! I just got kicked out of Applebees! Screw them!!! Bring back Punk!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

He'll be back for summerslam


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends#pn=p1 

CM Punk is the third most search person in US now..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is Satya Nadella?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> The fuck is Satya Nadella?


The new CEO of Microsoft..


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

No one is bigger than the machine. If anyone left, even Cena, it could be fixed very easily. For every CM Punk, the copany has an amazing mic worker with an old school in ring style and super slick heel in Dean Ambrose. Or a Jake The Snake type guy in Seth Rollins. Or a Brock Lesnar type guy in Cesaro, or an excitement machine in Daniel Bryan.

Punk leaving in a few months wont matter. After WM 14, Shawn Michaels left. yes, there was a Stione Cold to take his place, but no one is replaceable. Give someone the right push, and you've got yourself a new superstar, especially with the talent the roster has right now. It's just a pity that they don't push them already.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> Or a Jake The Snake type guy in Seth Rollins.


Completely lost me there.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

jamal. said:


> Completely lost me there.


Rollins as he evolves is becoming this fearless, badass tweener type guy. He doesn't back down from anyone no matter how big his opponent is, or if he is a heel. (Most heels in WWE are chicken shit or whiny etc.) Rollins although isn't on Jake's level by all means, his characteristics are moving in that direction. His mic skills are improving every show, and his in ring is one of the bets in the company right now. 

So hopefully I found you again.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are the rumors true of him not returning phone calls and texts from Vince?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Are the rumors true of him not returning phone calls and texts from Vince?


How can anyone prove that anyway?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

All the information we read or hear from any source is simultaneously true and false. Believe everything and nothing from here on out.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

So let's take bets and predict when Punk will be back in a WWE ring. Surely he'll be back, whether to perform or address the WWE Universe. It's just a matter of when....

Any guesses ???


----------



## ChewOnMyBacca (Oct 29, 2013)

I see a lot of people saying he needs to stop whining. Watch the panel he was on just before royal rumble. He's pissed that Bryan isn't main eventing WrestleMania. He's pissed that they keep pushing part timers over him, but the fact that they are willing to risk killing Bryan's run to push Batista was the breaking point. It's inner workings to let Evolution be the top again after 10 years, instead of pushing the sheild individually or Daniel Bryan or himself.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> All the information we read or hear from any source is simultaneously true and false. Believe everything and nothing from here on out.


Sources say Vince is talking to Punk and he may or may not come back.
Sources also say that it may or may not rain tomorrow.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Sources say Vince is talking to Punk and he may or may not come back.
> Sources also say that it may or may not rain tomorrow.


My sources say that Vince may or may not be talking to Punk


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

How contradicting are the reports, fucking wow.

One thing is for certain is that I'm sure some hated him and some really liked him it's human nature, it's just how life plays out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My source says if the suns rises in the east, Punk and Vince are talking. My source also said if the sun sets in the west, then they are not talking. You didnt hear this information from me.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I happen to have well-placed sources that state that CM Punk left because he was injured from Batista winning the Royal Rumble and Daniel Bryan being given his program with HHH on RAW, which may or may not have been rewritten before or after he left. He isn't not talking to Vince, but they're also not communicating at the moment. What's certain is that he is probably having sex with AJ Lee as I type this. unk2


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

I love Punk, but I hope he doesn't come back.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk left, Alberto is leaving, I'm living my dream.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Seems like we will never learn the truth unless punk and vince talks.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> I happen to have well-placed sources that state that CM Punk left because he was injured from Batista winning the Royal Rumble and Daniel Bryan being given his program with HHH on RAW, which may or may not have been rewritten before or after he left. He isn't not talking to Vince, but they're also not communicating at the moment. What's certain is that he is probably having sex with AJ Lee as I type this. unk2


i want aj


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Why cant Punk see out his contract at least?

Its only till June.

Time to start giving back and putting over guys.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

xhbkx said:


> How can anyone prove that anyway?


By how legit them interet dirt sheets look :lel


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> Why cant Punk see out his contract at least?
> 
> Its only till June.
> 
> Time to start giving back and putting over guys.


Which is something he was doing to the legends when in all honesty it should've been the other way around. This argument of him putting over other guys doesn't work in his particular case because he was still jobbing to legends himself. 

At the very least they could've done was put him in complete feuds (best of 2 or 3) instead of one-offs which merely looked like they were serious about him, but those matches weren't doing half as much for his career as is made out to be or as much as complete feuds would've. 

IMO, a disgruntled walkout will leave a stronger legacy (though polarized much like in the case of the Warrior) instead of jobbing his career to death.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't believe Punk leave because of injuries, if that was the case they would made it official on WWE.COM and do a segment of that to put over Kane and that would made the crowds hijack less with Punk chants.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Bossdude said:


> Why cant Punk see out his contract at least?
> 
> Its only till June.
> 
> Time to start giving back and putting over guys.


Because he's burnt out and frustrated. When you're burnt out, you risk your health/safety and your opponent's health/safety.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just re-watched his match with cena at MITB 2011 and realised that the WWE has yet to reach those heights since - I'm definately going to miss punk. If this is a work or he does return it's going to be amazing!


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

No interest in watching this garage until Punk comes back. Main-event next week again is Orton vs Cena. PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASSES YOU MORONS. 

Why is Punk getting the Benoit treatment? They've erased him from everything including a ROH article. Fuck this company.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> No interest in watching this garage until Punk comes back. Main-event next week again is Orton vs Cena. PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASSES YOU MORONS.
> 
> Why is Punk getting the Benoit treatment? They've erased him from everything including a ROH article. Fuck this company.


Last time I checked he was in the ROH article. There were pics of him and Bryan, him and Cabana...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> No interest in watching this garage until Punk comes back. Main-event next week again is Orton vs Cena. PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASSES YOU MORONS.
> 
> Why is Punk getting the Benoit treatment? They've erased him from everything including a ROH article. Fuck this company.


fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

little update, he's no longer on the 'featured' superstar list, however if you look for his profile hes still in the superstars section.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Still in featured for me.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So Punk leave before his contract it's done and people are mad at WWE because they are acting like if he didn't exist? you people should be happy Vince it's handling things with Punk case, I'm sure HHH would love to made Punk look bad in a 15 minutes shoot this past RAW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fits quite nicely.​


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> So Punk leave before his contract it's done and people are mad at WWE because they are acting like if he didn't exist? you people should be happy Vince it's handling things with Punk case, I'm sure HHH would love to made Punk look bad in a 15 minutes shoot this past RAW.


HHH knows that if he buries CM Punk on RAW then CM Punk will bury the fuck out of HHH in the media. Punk is the kind of guy in the future who will have no qualms about saying "Well you know, some over the hill, big-nosed douchebag back there seems to enjoy always getting his way" on somewhere like Fox news, that;'s the kind of guy he is.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> HHH knows that if he buries CM Punk on RAW then CM Punk will bury the fuck out of HHH in the media. Punk is the kind of guy in the future who will have no qualms about saying "Well you know, some over the hill, big-nosed douchebag back there seems to enjoy always getting his way" on somewhere like Fox news, that;'s the kind of guy he is.


fpalm Sure he will. He's gonna provoke WWE while he's currently in violation/breech of his contract and could get sued back to the Stone Age. Punk fans drifting further from reality every day.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm Sure he will. He's gonna provoke WWE while he's currently in violation/breech of his contract and could get sued back to the Stone Age. Punk fans drifting further from reality every day.


..What part of "future" did you not get?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> HHH knows that if he buries CM Punk on RAW then CM Punk will bury the fuck out of HHH in the media. Punk is the kind of guy in the future who will have no qualms about saying "Well you know, some over the hill, big-nosed douchebag back there seems to enjoy always getting his way" on somewhere like Fox news, that;'s the kind of guy he is.


So that how affect HHH career? hes the most secure guy on the roster, also he can always use that media backlash to turn heel and after a couple of months he can be face again I know it sucks but that's how much power HHH has, WWE manage Montreal screw job very well they can easily manage anything Punk the guy that leave before finishing his contract can throw to them.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Heh, having some fun on google trends and Punk is finally above Cena, even during the Summer of Punk he never came close to being above Cena for trends.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

As there is no news and all is speculations I will only said that when he finally returns after this tantrum, I hope he returns with the early 2011 look (New Nexus), that is by far his best look.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk was a one hit wonder, he cant live on past glories forever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:vick 400 pages later and the same people are still sounding like a girl who just got dumped. :floyd2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm Sure he will. He's gonna provoke WWE while he's currently in violation/breech of his contract and could get sued back to the Stone Age. Punk fans drifting further from reality every day.


Who says he's in violation/breach of contract? He reportedly has a host of injuries and ailments, and I'm sure could get a doctors note saying he can't wrestle or even travel for that matter.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who says he's in violation/breach of contract? He reportedly has a host of injuries and ailments, and I'm sure could get a doctors note saying he can't wrestle or even travel for that matter.


Nobody here has READ CM Punk's contract. For all we know he's completely within his rights at the moment. Anyone who says he's in breach of contract right now is just guessing

Its a moot point really because not in ten thousand years would WWE attempt to sue him, even if he was in breach of contract.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who says he's in violation/breach of contract? He reportedly has a host of injuries and ailments, and I'm sure could get a doctors note saying he can't wrestle or even travel for that matter.


Common sense. Unless he's got a doctor saying he can't physically work (and WWE's doctors would have to verify it) then he's in breech. WWE contracts aren't known for their "time off" clauses and Punk is contracted to work for WWE until July. It's possible he is too banged up to work but if that is the case then all that martyr BS about quitting cause Batista won the Rumble and WWE's other shitty booking ideas goes out the window.





Your_Solution said:


> Nobody here has READ CM Punk's contract. For all we know he's completely within his rights at the moment. Anyone who says he's in breach of contract right now is just guessing
> 
> Its a moot point really because not in ten thousand years would WWE attempt to sue him, even if he was in breach of contract.


An educated guess based off what we know about past WWE contracts. Still, if Punk started bad mouthing the company or trying to work at another company (TNA for example) (no I don't think that will happen) while under contract they totally would.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Happenstan said:


> Common sense. Unless he's got a doctor saying he can't physically work (and WWE's doctors would have to verify it) then he's in breech. WWE contracts aren't known for their "time off" clauses and Punk is contracted to work for WWE until July. It's possible he is too banged up to work but if that is the case then all that martyr BS about quitting cause Batista won the Rumble and WWE's other shitty booking ideas goes out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he should appear at all promotions right before he makes his return to WWE. It would make his return even bigger. Just make him a surprise opponent or something. Everyone will know it's him anyway. haha


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Common sense. Unless he's got a doctor saying he can't physically work (and WWE's doctors would have to verify it) then he's in breech. WWE contracts aren't known for their "time off" clauses and Punk is contracted to work for WWE until July. It's possible he is too banged up to work but if that is the case then all that martyr BS about quitting cause Batista won the Rumble and WWE's other shitty booking ideas goes out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An educated guess is still a guess. CM Punk had a TON of leverage while negotiating his last contract. 

Plus getting a doctor to verify youre banged up is trivial for a wrestler, almost anyone could get time off using that route if they wanted to. The reason they dont is because time off usually = a stalling career and less trust from backstage. Punk (and Cena, and Bryan, etc.) are all constantly working through injuries that doctors would recommend they stay home over.

And no, even if he badmouthed the company, they wouldnt sue. You're overestimating how willing the WWE is to go to court. They avoid it if at all possible, and they certainly arent going to do it over something as minor as somebody taking shots at them in the media.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Punk was a one hit wonder, he cant live on past glories forever.


I don't even think you believe this.

A highly successful that has lasted 14 years, won almost everything multiple times, frequent MOTY contenders, drawn shit loads of money, catalogue of great promos, longest WWE champion in 25 years and 5th longest of all time, faced plenty of legends, main evented many PPVs, one of the most popular wrestlers in recent times, solo WWE front cover, highest merch seller in WWES 5th highest of all time, WWE Champion at Wrestlemania.

Hardly now :shocked:


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

For what it's worth I believe this maybe a carefully crafted thing.

I think Punk has taken a month out due to injuries and is going to lay low for a month (the shortest month of the year I might add). He will return at the beginning of March at the RAW in Chicago which makes perfect sense. Here we are going to have the beginning of Punk Vs HHH.

We will then get an intense 4 weeks of promos as Wrestlemania is around a month later.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So you guy's still keeping the hope alive etc. etc. ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Deptford said:


> So you guy's still keeping the hope alive etc. etc. ?


For some reason, I read that at first as "You guys still think he's alive?"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Brazzers @Brazzers
> Hey @CMPunk, since you're no longer doing the whole wrestling thing...wanna do porn? We can even listen to Minor Threat the entire time.
> 2:01 PM - 5 Feb 2014


-


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Brazzers @Brazzers
> Follow
> Hey @CMPunk, since you're no longer doing the whole wrestling thing...wanna do porn? We can even listen to Minor Threat the entire time.
> 2:01 PM - 5 Feb 2014
> ...


LMAO. Amazing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

People are gonna think I'm being a usual delusional Punk mark.

But I can't help but look at the timing of it all, I find it strange how his interview with Ariel Helwani was aired online a day or 2 before the rumble, during that interview he said he will not comment on his future cause he may re-sign or he may retire, so he reserved his judgement.He admitted to being very sick lately and "banged" up. He was then chokeslammed through the announcers table a night later and we haven't heard from him since.

The WWE have removed his name off many events, the app etc, they avoid mentioning him on shows, but they haven't confirmed a release statement or removed him as an active superstar.

I dunno, I think it is real but could very well turn into a work, I just have a slight vibe that his gonna rest up for a month and return in Chicago or he very well could rest up till ER or Payback and have one last retirement match. I dunno but something is not right, I can't say I 100% am convinced his left for good but I can't say I am convinced that his coming back.

There's evidence on both sides of the argument to make it worthy.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone else notice that ever since he hooked up with AJ he just stopped giving a shit. She was also shagging Ziggler and now hes jobber status. Seems like anyone that dips their junk in her pie gets cursed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Anyone else notice that ever since he hooked up with AJ he just stopped giving a shit. She was also shagging Ziggler and now hes jobber status. Seems like anyone that dips their junk in her pie gets cursed.


U for realz?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> On the merchandise front, overall, Bryan is No. 4. Cena is far and away No. 1, and Punk is far and away No. 2 overall. Punk is the No. 1 seller on the web site. The two surprising names near the top of merchandise sales right now are Sin Cara (maybe not a surprise, since it’s been the case for a long time) and Ultimate Warrior, whose stuff is selling well both at the arena and on the web site.


via Dave Metzler (on Merchandise sales)


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> U for realz?


Yeah bro shes like The Ring of vaginas.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sad Punk is gone. Dude is a legit great talent.

However, the thing that annoyed me is that Punk went into the Rumble with the story being that to win he'd have to last the whole thing seeing as he came in at number 1. He had to outlast everyone in order to win. But, he did NOTHING in the match. We knew there was probably going to be a screwjob ultimately so I wanted to see Punk make his coast-to-coast attempt memorable but he failed to deliver. It was a half-assed performance, and if that's the last we see of Punk its a bad way to go out.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*I MISS CM PUNK.*


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> *I MISS CM PUNK.*


Christ, it's only been a week and a half.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> LMAO. Amazing.


And available AT Amazing.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I'll admit I'm annoyed with Punk because honestly, his career this year wasn't bad, he was given awesome match up after awesome match up - the only one that you could say was a bad idea was him vs Curtis Axel, and that's just because Axel wasn't built up properly. The guy can't *always* hold the title and it seems like it's bugging him despite the fact that he just held the title for far longer than anyone else.

That being said, I can sort of see the politics he is using here as being pretty smart - his upcoming match against HHH will do absolutely nothing to increase his stock, even if he wins, which we all know there is no guarantee. Essentially Punk vs HHH is a filler card - we saw what happened last year between HHH and Lesnar, the match got zero reaction. HHH probably doesn't care either, he's so used to being in the spotlight stuff like not getting any reaction isn't a big thing. For Punk, who is trying to move his way up to the top spot it's a HUGE deal, and honestly, he's better off missing this Wrestlemania if it means at 31, he gets a legit high profile match (for the title, or the main event, or against a real legend). 

Plus Punk can probably at long last get a good deal from the WWE, one in which he works less dates so he's not always banged up in particular. As it stands now, Punk really isn't a special attraction - we see him at virtually every RAW, and while it's fun, it takes away from his star power because we see him every week. The WWE can choose not to bring him back, but considering his reaction, marketability, and the fact that he's still relevant and not past his prime like many of the other legends are, they would be silly not to. Essentially Punk is smartening up and playing good politics, I think it's going to work.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

admiremyclone said:


> I'm sad Punk is gone. Dude is a legit great talent.
> 
> However, the thing that annoyed me is that Punk went into the Rumble with the story being that to win he'd have to last the whole thing seeing as he came in at number 1. He had to outlast everyone in order to win. But, he did NOTHING in the match. We knew there was probably going to be a screwjob ultimately so I wanted to see Punk make his coast-to-coast attempt memorable but he failed to deliver. It was a half-assed performance, and if that's the last we see of Punk its a bad way to go out.


I had read a report that Reigns rattled Punk's head pretty bad when he made his drop-kick entrance on Punk, which is why Punk laid there for a nap for a quarter of the match. He even had to be checked for a concussion afterwards (luckily he didn't have one).


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it should've been punk vs austin at mania, that's the match everyone wanted to see, and that's the match punk and austin wanted to have. of course helmsley had to interject himself because he's an insecure cancer ridden bitch.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

snowprincess said:


> punk is coward


He's a coward, because he isn't putting anymore with the shitty management? Because he is standing up for hisself? You could also make a case that he's standing partly for the entire roster, because all of his frustration is spread among everybody.

Considering CM Punk is the only one who's not afraid to name things by their real names and also act upon what he says:

CM Punk - THE MAN with CAPITAL FUCKING *M*
Roster - PUSSIES with CAPITAL FUCKING *P*

By the looks of things CM Punk is also the only one who knows what he wants. Money was never the one determining factor for him, because his passion for wrestling was always second to none. Most importantly he has self-respect. A lot of people are willing to put up with a lot of shit, because they're afraid to stick up for themselves and claim they deserve better. Striving for security with some paycheck when you're dying inside, because you are that miserable. How is that justified?

CM Punk knows he deserves better and isn't afraid to act upon it. That's the difference between him and the badasses in here that insult him constantly while being stuck in the internet with zero prospects for their own lifes.

What you people fail to realize is this - CM Punk is in a win/win situation, because:

1) He will either start receiving proper booking from management. Some time off. Get back and start enjoying it again.

2) Quit, Take a break from everything, Start doing other things he has a drive for.

Doubt you can make such cases for your own lifes, but keep the insults going.

Just like a previous poster said - Punk is smartening up which is something he needed desperately. You simply can't fight some things in a straight fight.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> He's a coward, because he isn't putting anymore with the shitty management? Because he is standing up for hisself? You could also make a case that he's standing partly for the entire roster, because all of his frustration is spread among everybody.
> 
> Considering CM Punk is the only one who's not afraid to name things by their real names and also act upon what he says:
> 
> ...


Good post, but dont feed trolls


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

http://steveaustinshow.com

Austin's latest podcast covers, Bryan, Punk, The Rumble, etc etc

Basically says he understands why Punk did what he did, suggests he should cool down, collect himself, figure shit out and come back whenever he can.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FalseKing said:


> He's a coward, because he isn't putting anymore with the shitty management? Because he is standing up for hisself? You could also make a case that he's standing partly for the entire roster, because all of his frustration is spread among everybody.
> 
> Considering CM Punk is the only one who's not afraid to name things by their real names and also act upon what he says:
> 
> ...


strong Punk fan dedication


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> strong Punk fan dedication


Your backhanded comment aside, he's right and you know it.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> I had read a report that Reigns rattled Punk's head pretty bad when he made his drop-kick entrance on Punk, which is why Punk laid there for a nap for a quarter of the match. He even had to be checked for a concussion afterwards (luckily he didn't have one).


That dropkick is indeed brutal. I wouldnt be surprise if they make it illegal move, because WWE fears concussions so much


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

CM Jewels said:


> Your backhanded comment aside, he's right and you know it.


So daniel Bryan's a pussy too for not leaving?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> On the merchandise front, overall, Bryan is No. 4. Cena is far and away No. 1, and Punk is far and away No. 2 overall. Punk is the No. 1 seller on the web site. The two surprising names near the top of merchandise sales right now are Sin Cara (maybe not a surprise, since it’s been the case for a long time) and Ultimate Warrior, whose stuff is selling well both at the arena and on the web site.





> Chris Harrington did a study on TV ratings by performers for the year. A few notes on this. The first is that the data used was from the Observer, which essentially means from January through August we had just about every show and the numbers were actuals. Over the next few months, we had sporadic and they were from a different source and were estimates, but it’s a different methodology and wasn’t exact. But as far as, on average, how many people are gained or lost based on this character’s segments, this is the top 20:
> 
> 1. The Rock: 335,698
> 
> ...


These two tidbits alone speak a lot for how this really is a loss to the WWE. I see people, unsurprisingly the usual Punk detractors, saying this wouldn't be much of a loss for the company. The two pieces above, along with the amount of media coverage and overwhelming backlash from fans, show that Punk is far and away the WWE's second biggest full time star, and with Wrestlemania around the corner, McMahon at this point might just have to give Punk what he wants, if he decides to return. 

I know Punk has said that "when he's gone, he's gone for good." But I don't buy that he's done yet. He can find his passion again if he takes a bit of time to rest up.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> So daniel Bryan's a pussy too for not leaving?



Hahahahaha nah if anything Bryan it's more of a man than Punk because he got a bunch of shit since he debuted remember NXT and The Miz being his pro and sometimes punished Bryan in the ring? :lmao Punk would never agree to work that, Bryan didn't give up or walk like Punk and hes starting to get into becoming a main eventer, sucks that some Punktards are trying to hijack his matches with Cm Punk chants, Punk helping? hes kinda ruining Bryan more critical moment to establish himself as a permanent main eventer.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Question to Punk fans.

Would you still say he is right in him quitting if he jumped and joined the MMA?

It wouldn't just be about him protesting anymore. It would be him quitting, and doing something else entirely.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Question to Punk fans.
> 
> Would you still say he is right in him quitting if he jumped and joined the MMA?
> 
> It wouldn't just be about him protesting anymore. It would be him quitting, and doing something else entirely.


Yeah I'd be ok with that. Either way he is giving the middle finger to the WWE and I'm fine with that. 

He might get killed doing MMA though and I don't want to see that happen though lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> fpalm Sure he will. He's gonna provoke WWE while he's currently in violation/breech of his contract and could get sued back to the Stone Age. Punk fans drifting further from reality every day.


1.- Since you haven't seen his contract you are just guessing.
2.- Since we are playing the guessing game, Im gonna guess you are fucking miles from knowing how a contract works in entretainment.

If an artist or performer is unable to fulfill his role due to physical conditions or is putting his health in hazard while doing his with an injury (which punk and many wrestlers can prove with a couple of scans) the law protects him, he might have to give some money back to the WWE and maybe loose some money on merchandise sells but nothing close to 'being sued back to the stone age"

Ass.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd actually pay to see Punk get thrown around the cage like a stuffed toy.

LOL at that part time electrician doing MMA when he punches and kicks like a woman.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

If Punk does the MMA fight he just proves what a genius he is. All he'll need after that is role in a marvel role and he'll get that WM main event match for sure.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Happenstan said:


> Common sense. Unless he's got a doctor saying he can't physically work (and WWE's doctors would have to verify it) then he's in breech. WWE contracts aren't known for their "time off" clauses and Punk is contracted to work for WWE until July. It's possible he is too banged up to work but if that is the case then all that martyr BS about quitting cause Batista won the Rumble and WWE's other shitty booking ideas goes out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave Meltzer's covered the contract thing. Punk can't be sued for a breach of contract, because he's just quitting. And that's perfectly within his rights, as WWE's employees are considered "independent contractors".


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> I'd actually pay to see Punk get thrown around the cage like a stuffed toy.
> *
> LOL at that part time electrician doing MMA when he punches and kicks like a woman.*


So your opinion is more relevant than an expert as Rener Gracie?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> These two tidbits alone speak a lot for how this really is a loss to the WWE. I see people, unsurprisingly the usual Punk detractors, saying this wouldn't be much of a loss for the company. The two pieces above, along with the amount of media coverage and overwhelming backlash from fans, show that Punk is far and away the WWE's second biggest full time star, and with Wrestlemania around the corner, McMahon at this point might just have to give Punk what he wants, if he decides to return.
> 
> I know Punk has said that "when he's gone, he's gone for good." But I don't buy that he's done yet. He can find his passion again if he takes a bit of time to rest up.


There is no denying that CM Punk has some of the coolest merchandise, the sort of t-shirts you can wear from day to day, so it's no surprise he has some of the best selling gear. However, it wouldn't be as much of a loss in merchandise sales if they actually gave fan favourites like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler some decent t-shirts, the sort than a man could wear without embarrassment. 

I do think Punk will return, but it needs to be sooner rather than later, because fans are starting to lose patience with the whole scenario.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

El Capitan said:


> There is no denying that CM Punk has some of the coolest merchandise, the sort of t-shirts you can wear from day to day, so it's no surprise he has some of the best selling gear. However, it wouldn't be as much of a loss in merchandise sales if they actually gave fan favourites like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler some decent t-shirts, the sort than a man could wear without embarrassment.
> 
> I do think Punk will return, but it needs to be sooner rather than later, because fans are starting to lose patience with the whole scenario.


Nah I disagree, there have been a lot of shitty Punk t-shirts that have sold like fucking mad. Just to name two, the In Punk We Trust shirt and the yellow GTS shirt, which Punk himself purposely insisted to look horrendous because he was a heel. Don't credit the shirt designs. You give them to any other guy and they would not sell nearly as well.

I agree with the second point, however for selfish reasons, I want to see how Chicago reacts on the 3rd without him. It'll be glorious.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk in mma lol. You Punk fans are awesome.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Curtis Axel said:


> Punk in mma lol. You Punk fans are awesome.


I don't think anyone has labelled it as a "great idea".

There just pitching it as an idea or a path that Punk may go down.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

El Capitan said:


> *There is no denying that CM Punk has some of the coolest merchandise, the sort of t-shirts you can wear from day to day, so it's no surprise he has some of the best selling gear.* However, it wouldn't be as much of a loss in merchandise sales if they actually gave fan favourites like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler some decent t-shirts, the sort than a man could wear without embarrassment.
> 
> I do think Punk will return, but it needs to be sooner rather than later, because fans are starting to lose patience with the whole scenario.


That's not the only reason. I've been a fan of the WWE since 1987 and since then, Punk is the only person that I would actually be willing to buy a T-shirt of. Yes, the designs are such that they're fine to wear regardless of where you're going, but at the same time, being a Punk fan as more of a grown up appeal around it. He's the only guy since Austin and Rock to make the WWE appealing to a more grown up audience. 

I dunno, maybe it's just me, but even Bryan (and definitely Ziggler .. wouldn't be caught dead wearing a Ziggler shirt ugh) has more of an appeal to the younger audience. Honestly, I wouldn't wear Bryan's shirt no matter how much I like him as a wrestler and character ... but I would wear a Punk one and wouldn't consider myself uncool.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> So your opinion is more relevant than an expert as Rener Gracie?


that guy trained Batista and Batista sucks in MMA.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

You would think that Batista could be the #2 merch seller now with him getting all that money and a WrestleMania main event...... Guess not. If Batista can't fill the merch void for two years then why is the red carpet being rolled out for him?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

AntMan said:


> You would think that Batista could be the #2 merch seller now with him getting all that money and a WrestleMania main event...... Guess not. If Batista can't fill the merch void for two years then why is the red carpet being rolled out for him?


Why would he be the #2 seller when he just came back compared to guys like cena/punk who have had their merch around for years? Learn to logic, please.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> that guy trained Batista and Batista sucks in MMA.


Batista was undefeated in MMA and has all his wins coming from first round TKO.

Show some respect to The Animal.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> Why would he be the #2 seller when he just came back compared to guys like cena/punk who have had their merch around for years? Learn to logic, please.


Dude is going to be back for 2 years. Logically he should fill the void and McMahon shouldn't be that worried about merch sales THAT much long term.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista was undefeated in MMA and has all his wins coming from first round TKO.
> 
> Show some respect to The Animal.


He faced MMA jobbers and STILL looked bad. 
He's an actual shit fighter.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Deptford said:


> He faced MMA jobbers and STILL looked bad.
> He's an actual shit fighter.


Undefeated.

Undisputed.

Deal with it.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

From Wrestlingnews:


> For what it's worth, WWE "desperately" wants CM Punk back as soon as possible. Vince McMahon recognizes his drawing power and it's not a situation where they are just going to let him go without a fight. They are doing everything possible to get him back. That's tough to do when Punk isn't answering any phone calls from WWE though.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Bottomline is this. If the reports are true and McMahon thinks Punk is so important to merch sales, then you'd think that would be enough to get him a main event over Batista, who I'm willing to bet couldn't outdraw a possible Cena vs Taker match, who are two guys who appear every year. Vince should be confidant enough in his investment in Batista to take a temporary merch slide but he's allegedly not.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Undefeated.
> 
> Undisputed.
> 
> *Deal with it.*


:batista2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> From Wrestlingnews:


Good. Punk deserves a month break atleast.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> From Wrestlingnews:



If Punk gets his way than everyone who finds themselves unhappy with WWE direction should be morally free to leave whenever the heck they please, in the middle of a storyline or before a big match, just so they can demand better money/treatment. Otherwise, what makes Punk above everyone else? Vince should cut his losses short and forget about him, and focus on the wrestlers that care for this business and want to be there.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

The news stories don't add up...

In one WWE is essentially begging and hoping a disgruntled Punk who walked out comes back

In another WWE is pissed at Orton and possibly going to make him drop the belt because he is disgruntled and voicing his concerns but he hasn't walked out.

IMO, I think WWE recognizes it would be in a better situation if Punk were still around but I really don't think they're going to go too far out of their way to change someone's mind who doesn't want to be there. I mean, best case scenario they get him to come back for WM30 and then what? I think Punk is done with WWE and I think WWE realizes that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BlueRover said:


> If Punk gets his way than everyone who finds themselves unhappy with WWE direction should be morally free to leave whenever the heck they please, in the middle of a storyline or before a big match, just so they can demand better money/treatment. Otherwise, what makes Punk above everyone else? Vince should cut his losses short and forget about him, and focus on the wrestlers that care for this business and want to be there.


If it were Orton/Bryan/Cena than sure they'll get the same treatment as he did but everyone else is pretty much expandable at this point. Punk's a huge loss to the company. Vince knows it.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The yellow GTS shirt was sweet. Reminded me of a superhero symbol/shirt. I bought it.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

Would not make sense to bring him forcibly back to the WWE. If he does not want to be involved in WWE, then he does not want to. And if WWE forcing him back, and he does not have the soul for the business now, he would really suck, and it would be a risk that someone would be injured because of his laziness in the ring. It would be better to let him rest, so he can find that fire in this business again.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Is CM Punk ungrateful?*

*braces himself for flaming and red reps*


I just want to make it absolutely clear I am a fan of CM Punk.Check the sig.

But am I the only one who thinks instead of moaning what the WWE DIDN'T give him,he could of showed a bit more gratitude for what they DID? I mean, his 434 day title reign,a lot of people thought it sucked or whatever.He wasn't booked properly some say,which is fine(I personally don't think his title reign was booked badly until they turned him Heel and it became obvious he was going to drop it The Rock).Speaking of which,I know Punk lost his match to The Rock, Taker, and Brock,but think how many people on the roster would of killed to be put in matches against those all time greats like Punk was,see what I'm saying? Those matches despite losing were still HUGE rubs imho...and wasn't Punk also meant to of gone over HHH this WM? And then Batista at the next Summerslam? Did he deserve more? Well yeah I agree with people thinking he should have a RR win and WM headlining match under his belt,but at the same time I still feel he was given some pretty great opportunities.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

If WWE desperately needs Punk because of his drawing power, why are they sticking him in worthless feuds with people like Kane?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Is CM Punk ungrateful?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> *braces himself for flaming and red reps*
> 
> 
> I just want to make it absolutely clear I am a fan of CM Punk.Check the sig.
> ...


NO MAN CM PUNK HAS TO BE THE GUY WWE SHOULD PUT HIS FACE ON ALL THE T SHIRTS AND SHIT AND WHAT ABOUT THE FUCKIN ICE CREAM BARS MAN WWE SUCKZZZZZ


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Is CM Punk ungrateful?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> *braces himself for flaming and red reps*
> 
> 
> I just want to make it absolutely clear I am a fan of CM Punk.Check the sig.
> ...



Well I'll be...a sane Punk fan. They do exist.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk is making a statement leaving its not a money issue which Vince wont ever understand that bringing back part timers kills morale for the full timers backstage trying to reach the main event..


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

truelove said:


> Punk is making a statement leaving its not a money issue which Vince wont ever understand that bringing back part timers kills morale for the full timers backstage trying to reach the main event..


Really? Then why was he cool working with Brock, Rock, and Taker? Seems he only wants to make a statement when it effects his position. HE didn't quit to martyr himself, he quit for some personal reason that we will eventually find out....most likely he didn't want to job to HHH again. That's understandable to a degree but spare me the CM Christ rhetoric. He quit WWE for us? Please.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Really? Then why was he cool working with Brock, Rock, and Taker? Seems he only wants to make a statement when it effects his position. HE didn't quit to martyr himself, he quit for some personal reason that we will eventually find out....most likely he didn't want to job to HHH again. That's understandable to a degree but spare me the CM Christ rhetoric. *He quit WWE for us?* Please.


There are people saying that? :lmao whatever I wanna know what kind of benefit I get, if anything I only see negatives.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Is CM Punk ungrateful?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> *braces himself for flaming and red reps*
> 
> 
> I just want to make it absolutely clear I am a fan of CM Punk.Check the sig.
> ...


You have to understand. Punk doesn't seem like he takes time to sit there and think too rationally. 

after a certain point in your tantrum, one of two things can happen. 1. you either have to quit whining and run to your room because you didn't get what you wanted or 2. you get what you wanted and have to awkwardly quit crying, realize that you just embarrassed yourself by throwing a tantrum, suck it up, and move on. 
Point being, you can't throw a tantrum forever. It's just unnatural. 

For Punk it was the former.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> If Punk gets his way than everyone who finds themselves unhappy with WWE direction should be morally free to leave whenever the heck they please, in the middle of a storyline or before a big match, just so they can demand better money/treatment. Otherwise, what makes Punk above everyone else? Vince should cut his losses short and forget about him, and focus on the wrestlers that care for this business and want to be there.


Not everyone's in Punk's position. 

Orton, Cena and Bryan are probably the only three guys WWE would do the same thing for, the latter two are as loyal as they come and Orton while can be problematic isn't one of those guys that can leave and just do something else.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*How I would book CM Punk if he comes back*

1.Have him come out the night after WM 30 when Batista is celebrating his win and give a pipebomb speech on part timers and Triple H

2.Have him win the belt at ER from Batista (as a mega face) 

3.The next night on Raw have Bryan challenge him for the belt and have Punk DESTROY Bryan (to where he has to get carried off in a stretcher and WWE.com reports he's out indefinitely) 

4.Next week do a segment with Bryan's music playing and Punk coming out mocking him with the YES YES YES! (like he did with Jeff Hardy) and have him rejoin Heyman 

build it all up to Bryan and Punk at Summerslam in the main event


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: How I would book CM Punk if he comes back*

Make him the biggest heel in the company and have him feud with Bryan for the title for a lot of PPVs.


----------



## dxtriplehdx (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: How I would book CM Punk if he comes back*

I never really liked punk...or bryan. i also find it odd how they tend to team kane up with smaller guys (xpac and bryan)


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

dxtriplehdx said:


> I never really liked punk...or bryan. i also find it odd how they tend to team kane up with smaller guys (xpac and bryan)


And Hurricane. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/colt-cabana-says-cm-punk-pissed-think-will-wrestlemania/



> While on a current tour of India, CM Punk’s longtime friend Colt Cabana was asked by reader Gaurav Kumar about Punk’s current situation with WWE, where he walked out on the company. Cabana told Kumar that Punk walking away from the company was not a work. He said that Punk really walked away. He also mentioned that Punk has been very upset for a while now about his position in the company.
> 
> When asked if Punk would return before this year’s WrestleMania pay-per-view event, he replied, “I don’t think so, he’s pretty pissed off right now. But never say never.” Cabana then had to leave before Gaurav could ask any more questions.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I still lean towards this being a work or at least being turned into a work.

I just think the fact he hasn't tweeted since, he has disappeared off this face of the planet, it came in a month when it wasn't essential he would be there, it gave him time to rest up for a month before coming back for Wrestlemania, the incredibly amazing timing of the RAW in Chicago being a week after EC.

The stars rarely align but this has the potential to be great and for what it is worth, I still believe he will be going up again HHH.

Going against HHH isn't even a bad thing. At least you know that you are in a protected spot and the match is going to get heavily advertised because HHH wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/colt-cabana-says-cm-punk-pissed-think-will-wrestlemania/


Just saying it was a work. Why would he admit it and ruin a perfectly good story.

I believe it is a shoot that will be turned to a work for what it is worth.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

How do you people justify your choice of labeling this as a work while considering the fact that the people running the company are completely inept of doing a good storyline?

It's not a work.

His abscence of twitter only proves the fact that he is extremely pissed off and is taking a needed time off. He won't say anything on twitter until things get absolutely cleared between him and Vince, regardless of the consequence.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

As long as AJ Lee is still in WWE, there is hope of CM punk coming back


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> As long as AJ Lee is still in WWE, there is hope of CM punk coming back


CM Punk has had more pro-wrestling divas than HHH has had title reigns, wouldn't surprise me at all if he is banging Stacy Keibler right now whilst AJ is on the road.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I still feel it's a work, they've not even mentioned him on TV since this all happened, so they're doing the hard sell that he's gone. Please come back :'(*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

¿How old are you guys? seriously... wrestling is fake, and this is all part of a storyline. Punk is comming back.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:



> "Honestly, Punk is being a little bitch. I liked him so much before his run leading to and after that Money in the Bank in Chicago. He's a guy where you have to be really in his circle for him to I guess open up, which I understand, but being put in a feud with Kane and then with HHH at Mania is not a bad thing. Now I understand he feels this is his last Mania and he wants to main event and really, with the right storyline, that match could main event, but literally after the Tribute to the Troops incident he's just been difficult. There are so many there that want his spot, that want to say, 'I need a weekend off to go to UFC.' I really and fully believe he's a little jealous of the crowd reactions to Bryan and it's getting to him—He's just been such a dick lately. That interview with Ariel, he acted like he was the victim at the Troops taping when Michelle was just joking. Little bitch AJ took it to the wrong level. Do you really think AJ would have a 'pipe bomb' interview time or longest Diva champ BS if she wasn't dating Punk? Punk really doesn't want to be the face of the company. That's BS. I hate hearing that shit. He says he does but this isn't ROH or OVW. He would bitch so much if he had to do Michael & Kelly at 9 a.m., then fly to a different state (for Raw), do a Make-A-Wish at 1 p.m. and then RAW, then do SmackDown, then do something Wednesday to fly home Thursday to be on the road Friday or Saturday. No way he could handle that for four months. He may come back as soon as Monday or he may never come back, but if never comes back he better remember how many fans he's fucking over right now, the same way he believes the WWE is fucking him over. And I'm not defending Vince or HHH. Especially HHH, because people are seeing that HHH taking over isn't as cool as they thought it would be. Outlaws, Nash, X-Pac, Flair, HBK, Batista—yeah must be nice to be HHH friends."


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see Punk on The Walking Dead, Talking Dead, @Midnight, UFC commentary and the local comic book store.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:



Doubtful this is actually someone who works for the WWE. Every bit of information here could also be said by a casual smark, as everything mentioned here (Beadle, Harwani interview) can be seen and commented on by us. There's no inside examples or anything here, so I call bs on this typical dirtsheet muck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

> I really and fully believe he's a little jealous of the crowd reactions to Bryan and it's getting to him—He's just been such a dick lately.


B-but... but he walked out because he's pissed that Bryan is not main eventing. 

Wouldn't be surprised at all if that is true. Punk has always had the vibe of a complete douche with an ego the size of Jupiter. lol @ all this martyr bullshit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:


Who do you reckon wrote this one then :lol ?


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol, calling Punk/AJ a little bitch what a BS report that is. I doubt if he even works there.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

CM Punk is just taking a break due to kayfabe stuff like when Micheals lost his smile, but Punk should be on commentary, this will make the WWE more interesting


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a real thing that could end up turning into a work.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sonnen Says said:


> Lol, calling Punk/AJ a little bitch what a BS report that is. I doubt if he even works there.


Is CM Punk your daddy? Just wondering what with the way you are constantly suckling at his teet.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> CM Punk is just *taking a break *due to kayfabe stuff like when Micheals lost his smile, but Punk should be on commentary, this will make the WWE more interesting


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


Nice fake, shame no-one will fall for it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SpeedStick said:


>


Yea, that's not real....

A note from Jill Thompson (the comic artist who's worked on Punk's shirts and Bryan's wrestling gear) to her Kickstarter supporters:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Let's see... How much am I behind on things? A good deal I guess. So here's the scoop on some things.
> *
> I've been trying to coordinate a time with the ever elusive CM Punk as well as Colt Cabana and others to do the audio recording of The Scary Godmother Book. It was difficult at the best circumstances to get ahold of Mr. Punk but now that he's gone underground, or on vacation or whatnot, I have not been able to get in touch with him at all. Bear with me. The man needs his rest and solitude seeing as how he quit his day job. Hopefully, he'll be in touch soonish so I can try and nail him down to do this recording.*


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Is CM Punk your daddy? Just wondering what with the way you are constantly suckling at his teet.


You will probably say the same thing if it was Bryan instead, you're just a hypocrite that will agree and believe any report that has negativity on Punk. You're just a fool. I don't trust this report because of the way the worker is talking + I didn't even defend Punk I was just laughing at how BS this sounds dummy. The guy says he believes not that he does know which makes it worse.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

will94 said:


> Yea, that's not real....
> 
> A note from Jill Thompson (the comic artist who's worked on Punk's shirts and Bryan's wrestling gear) to her Kickstarter supporters:


They need to get her to do Bryan's shirts.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Is CM Punk your daddy? Just wondering what with the way you are constantly suckling at his teet.


Did CM Punk sexually violate your daddy? Just wondering what with how you dedicate far too much of your precious time making detailed posts about how much you hate him and try to convince everyone your opinion is just the be all end all.

:lol By far the biggest hypocrite here.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> B-but... but he walked out because he's pissed that Bryan is not main eventing.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised at all if that is true. Punk has always had the vibe of a complete douche with an ego the size of Jupiter. lol @ all this martyr bullshit.


I honestly had never thought of this before. I wouldnt be surprised if the real reason was Bryan's rise. 
I always felt like Punk liked Bryan and everything, but only if he was beneath him on the card and Punk was cooler than Bryan. Punk seems like the "can't just be happy for your friends" type of person. 


Hell, his best/maybe only friend on the roster is fucking Kofi :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Deptford said:


> I honestly had never thought of this before. I wouldnt be surprised if the real reason was Bryan's rise.
> I always felt like Punk liked Bryan and everything, but only if he was beneath him on the card and Punk was cooler than Bryan. Punk seems like the "can't just be happy for your friends" type of person.


Yep, he even stole Bryan's nickname from ROH, lol. I wouldn't be surprised either if that was the case!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:


I don't believe a single word of that. Sounds like it was written by a 14 year old.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oakue said:


> I don't believe a single word of that. Sounds like it was written by a 14 year old.


WWE creative, it is.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> WWE creative, it is.


Fair point.


----------



## XOHustlerOX (Oct 14, 2006)

CM Punk whines way too much, he could have easily headlined Wm31. He's been given numerous opportunities in the WWE, held the WWE title for a very long while, and was a prominent figure amongst the WWE roster, yet he still cries and moans.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:
> 
> 
> 
> > "Honestly, Punk is being a little bitch. I liked him so much before his run leading to and after that Money in the Bank in Chicago. He's a guy where you have to be really in his circle for him to I guess open up, which I understand, but being put in a feud with Kane and then with HHH at Mania is not a bad thing. Now I understand he feels this is his last Mania and he wants to main event and really, with the right storyline, that match could main event, but literally after the Tribute to the Troops incident he's just been difficult. There are so many there that want his spot, that want to say, 'I need a weekend off to go to UFC.' I really and fully believe he's a little jealous of the crowd reactions to Bryan and it's getting to him—He's just been such a dick lately. That interview with Ariel, he acted like he was the victim at the Troops taping when Michelle was just joking. Little bitch AJ took it to the wrong level. Do you really think AJ would have a 'pipe bomb' interview time or longest Diva champ BS if she wasn't dating Punk? Punk really doesn't want to be the face of the company. That's BS. I hate hearing that shit. He says he does but this isn't ROH or OVW. He would bitch so much if he had to do Michael & Kelly at 9 a.m., then fly to a different state (for Raw), do a Make-A-Wish at 1 p.m. and then RAW, then do SmackDown, then do something Wednesday to fly home Thursday to be on the road Friday or Saturday. No way he could handle that for four months. He may come back as soon as Monday or he may never come back, but if never comes back he better remember how many fans he's fucking over right now, the same way he believes the WWE is fucking him over. And I'm not defending Vince or HHH. Especially HHH, because people are seeing that HHH taking over isn't as cool as they thought it would be. Outlaws, Nash, X-Pac, Flair, HBK, Batista—yeah must be nice to be HHH friends."


Whoever wrote this is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, someone who works at WWE sent this in to the Observer, Willie the Worker style:


Yea, like everything I have read about Punk I will not believe a thing until I hear it out of his mouth or Vince Mcmahon.

I call bullshit for this especially.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I've given it a week or longer of thought.

I honestly don't miss Punk as much now. The guy is awesome but, hey, he said it himself. He's just a spoke on the wheel. I think, honestly, every wrestler in the WWF/E is the same, it's just that some spokes are brighter than others.

Whether or not the WWE gets him back or not, it really won't matter. In the year or years to come, someone just as good if not better will come and revitalize the WWE once again from this era of mediocrity. Only Bryan so far has captured the fans. Wrestlers like Ziggler and etc are obviously awesome, but let's be honest here. Bryan was stuck in Tag Team limbo after being disgraced in 10+ seconds at Wrestlemania, and he still kept himself over.

The WWE will go on. Maybe he'll return later in the year/s or maybe not. It shouldn't matter. It sucks heavily but, well, yeah.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

COME BACK!!!

:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:joseenaldo











There's no reason to put up with this shit without the GOD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at that piece by the supposed WWE staff member. Absolutely hilarious.

Also, Matt Striker is saying it best, imo.



> "I’ve known Punk since I started; he and I are good friends outside of wrestling. There’s no sense in trying to dive into someone’s head…you’re going to be wrong nine times out of ten anyway. Everyone has an opinion, but the only thing anyone knows (for sure) is what they read on the Internet, and none of the Internet pundits are walking around backstage; it’s all second and third hand information. The only person that knows for sure is (CM Punk)."


Jump to all the conclusions you like but it doesn't really make any sense to.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Face Punk sucks anyways. 
Ambrose is more of my style through and through anyways. 

That's basically my final thoughts on it. If Ambrose never gets a push I guess I'll just have to learn to live with it. Eddie didn't get a real push for about 8 years of me being a fan of his so, nothing new there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I call bullshit on that little Observer bit, but if it's legit, then :lmao what an idiot.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

That letter was probably written by a wrestler, not a staffer. Hence the informal tone. Also the points about how Punk would react to being the face of the company just really sound like the point of view of a wrestler to me. So I do think it's legit. I think that people just think it's not legit because of the type of language used, but if it's a wrestler, it makes sense.

To those who think it's a work: Court Bauer, who used to be a writer at WWE and maintains a lot of friendships there, said that he's pretty sure it's not a work because he spoke to someone who was actually in the room when Punk busted into Vince's office. He said that unless they are so clever that they're even working friends for no reason when they're speaking on an casual tip, then it's all real.


Would be amazing if the WWE could actually get something like this right, though. Doesn't seem that hard to pull off, but their track record creatively isn't that great.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LilOlMe said:


> That letter was probably written by a wrestler, not a staffer. Hence the informal tone. Also the points about how Punk would react to being the face of the company just really sound like the point of view of a wrestler to me. So I do think it's legit. I think that people just think it's not legit because of the type of language used, but if it's a wrestler, it makes sense.
> 
> To those who think it's a work: Court Bauer, who used to be a writer at WWE and maintains a lot of friendships there, said that he's pretty sure it's not a work because he spoke to someone who was actually in the room when Punk busted into Vince's office. He said that unless they are so clever that they're even working friends for no reason when they're speaking on an casual tip, then it's all real.
> 
> ...


Still think that letter was fake. The language makes you think it was a wrestler? Why? Wrestlers these days are typically more educated then in the 80's and 90's, as they're advised to have a "backup plan" if things don't work out.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

oh why did u leave us cm punk, dammit, u could had been the best, u could have performed at mania but now the dreams are broken like my heart! check under big shows wide ass, the smile could be in there


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

XOHustlerOX said:


> CM Punk whines way too much, he could have easily headlined Wm31. He's been given numerous opportunities in the WWE, held the WWE title for a very long while, and was a prominent figure amongst the WWE roster, yet he still cries and moans.


Given opportunities and made the most of them, yet Batista comes back and takes away a main event from both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan for no good reason at all. The WWE never positioned him to be THE guy and thats the problem. Im not even a fan of how he walked out without reaching out to his fans, but I would be frustrated too if I busted my ass every year and get passed up by guys that dont deserve the spot. It's crazy that he has been champion for so long and hasnt main evented a Wrestlemania yet.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe the report sounds like was made by a wrestler stuck in midcard hell, Punk has been given a lot and he walks out of the company I'm sure a lot of other wrestlers who never even get into angles just lose all the respect they had on him also that explain his dislike for HHH putting his friends over, seems like a neutral opinion.



sesshomaru said:


> Still think that letter was fake.* The language makes you think it was a wrestler?* Why? Wrestlers these days are typically more educated then in the 80's and 90's, as they're advised to have a "backup plan" if things don't work out.


Have you watch WWE roster twitters?, actually that made the report more legit.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

When did this thread officially turn into petty mark wars? unk2


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nt-speaking-publicly-about-cm-punk-situation/

- WWE officials have began to de-emphasize CM Punk internally and they have the impression that he's not coming back anytime soon. One reason the company is not burying Punk publicly yet is because Vince McMahon really does like Punk personally. As noted, Vince still hopes the two sides can work everything out.

Another reason is they have a lot of time and money invested in Punk, they have the CM Punk name out in stores and other places and they want to protect that at best they can as long as it's associated with WWE. There's a good chance WWE doesn't even publicly acknowledge Punk is gone until his contract expires in July. For those wondering, once July comes and his contract expires, Punk will be free to do anything he wants.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wagg said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nt-speaking-publicly-about-cm-punk-situation/
> 
> - WWE officials have began to de-emphasize CM Punk internally and they have the impression that he's not coming back anytime soon. One reason the company is not burying Punk publicly yet is because Vince McMahon really does like Punk personally. As noted, Vince still hopes the two sides can work everything out.
> 
> Another reason is they have a lot of time and money invested in Punk, they have the CM Punk name out in stores and other places and they want to protect that at best they can as long as it's associated with WWE. There's a good chance WWE doesn't even publicly acknowledge Punk is gone until his contract expires in July. For those wondering, once July comes and his contract expires, Punk will be free to do anything he wants.


Yep I was sure HHH can't wait to bury him, yet you people were mad they weren't doing mention of him, we should be happy Vince it's handling things in the mature way.

This walk out gonna make things more difficult for indie guys, now HHH can always use the argument of what Punk did and instead push more his fave WWE made guys, be prepared for a dark age.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

_I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone_

_You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face—it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice—it chased away all the sanity in me_

_I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along_









unk3


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Whys it fake? Because Punk marks dont see it fitting in with their HHH is the devil mind set? That letter points out exactly why he was never pushed as the number one guy. 
The letter is from as trusted of a dirt sheet as you can find, with no history of making up stories, why start now?
If it was faked, it would actually go the other way. It would spoon feed the IWC what it wanted to hear about HHH, Batista etc, imo.
Punk was never pencilled in to main event wrestlemania, and it would make woeful sense to have him main event after having a piss poor year and leaving in July. 
Has any wrestler ever main evented while more or less guaranteed to leave a few months later? If anything, having Batista instead makes more sense since hell be around for the next two years on a full time schedule.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> Whys it fake? Because Punk marks dont see it fitting in with their HHH is the devil mind set? That letter points out exactly why he was never pushed as the number one guy.
> The letter is from as trusted of a dirt sheet as you can find, with no history of making up stories, why start now?
> If it was faked, it would actually go the other way. It would spoon feed the IWC what it wanted to hear about HHH, Batista etc, imo.
> Punk was never pencilled in to main event wrestlemania, and it would make woeful sense to have him main event after having a piss poor year and leaving in July.
> Has any wrestler ever main evented while more or less guaranteed to leave a few months later? If anything, having Batista instead makes more sense since hell be around for the next two years on a full time schedule.


Batista winning the RR makes more sense? Batista is a heel to the crowd, the main event should be heel vs face, not heel vs heel.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

The letter if its real, I think came from Miz for some reason.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

AJ gonna lose the title to Eva Marie when July comes

:HHH2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The.Rockbottom said:


> The letter if its real, I think came from Miz for some reason.


Nah Miz has been professional, even when Punk had to go and shit on him on his DVD,and in atleast two radio interviews.

It's from an angry Batista mark most likely.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Wagg said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nt-speaking-publicly-about-cm-punk-situation/
> 
> - WWE officials have began to de-emphasize CM Punk internally and they have the impression that he's not coming back anytime soon. One reason the company is not burying Punk publicly yet is because Vince McMahon *really does like Punk personally.* As noted, Vince still hopes the two sides can work everything out.
> 
> Another reason is they have a lot of time and money invested in Punk, they have the CM Punk name out in stores and other places and they want to protect that at best they can as long as it's associated with WWE. There's a good chance WWE doesn't even publicly acknowledge Punk is gone until his contract expires in July. For those wondering, once July comes and his contract expires, Punk will be free to do anything he wants.



..That's pretty interesting, it seems the Vince/Punk relationship is very much like the Vince/HBK relationship back in the mid 90s, Vince seems to like the cocky guys who get in his face.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

O Fenômeno said:


> Nah Miz has been professional, even when Punk had to go and shit on him on his DVD,and in atleast two radio interviews.
> 
> It's from an angry Batista mark most likely.


Not to mention they're close friends according to Miz


Miz said:


> His relationship with other Superstars: "It's like any other job, you're friends with some people, acquaintances with others. I'm pretty close with Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Chris Jericho, Christian, CM Punk.


Seem to hear this a lot, it must be because Punk wanted Miz's spot at WrestleMania 27 as if that somehow must mean they despise one another.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Miz and Punk close friends?

Now that's interesting.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Sonnen Says said:


> Enjoy


Before he left.

unk3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I just talked to Colt Cabaña just a couple hours ago and he said Punk is eyeing on making a final run at ROH before trying his head at MMA before officially retiring from active wrestling/fighting. He says that Punk's body isn't holding up because of him never wanted to use OTC drugs and only using rest to cure all injuries.


There you have it folks. Close this now


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is that from today?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a CM Punk mark, but you'd have to be a complete mong to not realize Punk is a two-faced carny who does things for his own benefit while justifying things as "for the greater good of others". You'd also have to be a naive fool to believe what PR CM Punk has to say about things dealing with CM Punk. He's going to skew things to make him look to be in the right.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> *I'm a CM Punk mark, but* you'd have to be a complete mong to not realize Punk is a two-faced carny who does things for his own benefit while justifying things as "for the greater good of others". You'd also have to be a naive fool to believe what PR CM Punk has to say about things dealing with CM Punk. He's going to skew things to make him look to be in the right.


Stopped reading.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Stopped reading.


I'm sorry. I should've started with CM Punk being the greatest thing ever and he is a revolutionary that the world needs because he sticks it to the man like the true originator that he is. What a beautiful justice knee and awe-inspiring Mongolian chops. His tattoos truly paint his body like a temple. What a man.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

vanboxmeer said:


> I'm a CM Punk mark, but *you'd have to be a complete mong to not realize Punk is a two-faced carny who does things for his own benefit while justifying things as "for the greater good of others".* You'd also have to be a naive fool to believe what PR CM Punk has to say about things dealing with CM Punk. He's going to skew things to make him look to be in the right.


OMG yes! Exactly.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> I'm sorry. I should've started with CM Punk being the greatest thing ever and he is a revolutionary that the world needs because he sticks it to the man like the true originator that he is. What a beautiful justice knee and awe-inspiring Mongolian chops. His tattoos truly paint his body like a temple. What a man.


lol at the Punk haters always opening with ''I'm actually a Punk mark but he sucks and is a vanilla midget''

More originality pls.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> I'm sorry. I should've started with CM Punk being the greatest thing ever and he is a revolutionary that the world needs because he sticks it to the man like the true originator that he is. What a beautiful justice knee and awe-inspiring *Mongolian chops*. His tattoos truly paint his body like a temple. What a man.


Tenzan would be proud. 

Of course Punk is self-serving, even guys who are painted like the most selfless professional wrestlers in history are looking out for themselves over the rest, they just keep it behind closed doors or have had it so good & have enjoyed so much natural success that they never had a reason to complain or be their own advocate. People walk out of jobs all the time, people flip off the world & move on with their lives all the time. I don't see what the big deal out of any of this is to be honest.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> lol at the Punk haters always opening with ''I'm actually a Punk mark but he sucks and is a vanilla midget''
> 
> More originality pls.


I'm an ADR mark and I wish all his haters who only copy/paste the same shit were funny like Vanboxmeer who didn't even say Punk sucks or was a vanilla midget like you imply.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> lol at the Punk haters always opening with ''I'm actually a Punk mark but he sucks and is a vanilla midget''
> 
> More originality pls.


I was defending Punk while Pyro was in his Kennedy lovin' stage bashing the Punker as being an ROH geek who wasn't showing that his ability could translate on the big stage during his first World title reign. You on the other hand were still enamored with G-Unit t-shirts and the ability to have your pants sag and wear crooked caps.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm an ADR mark and I wish all his haters who only copy/paste the same shit were funny like Vanboxmeer who didn't even say Punk sucks or was a vanilla midget like you imply.


But instead we got the even more stale, internet talk:

BUT PUNK ONLY CARES FOR HIMSELF GUISE!

HE DOESNT CARE ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE!!1!

HE'S A BIG MEANY AND PHONY!

JAWN SHEENA CARES AND DOES TEH CHARITY! HE'LL NEVER QUIT LIKE PUNK!

PUNK SHOULD BE HAPPY FOR HIS SPOT AND GO OUT AND JOB TO HIS FANS! Y CANT HE SHUT UP LIKE JTG?!!?!!!


Cry me a river. CM Punk did something no other wrestler would ever do. Turn down millions of dollars for his integrity and disassociate himself with the WOAT current product like any respectable auteur would. Punk should be applauded for sticking to his morals and beliefs that made him who he is in the first place. That won him legions of fans. 
Basically he didn't make Godfather lll and stopped at the first two.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

AJ had a Q & A at comic con yesterday, the announcers told the fans "not to mention a certain someone who may or may not be with WWE" (Punk).


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> But instead we got the even more stale, internet talk:
> 
> BUT PUNK ONLY CARES FOR HIMSELF GUISE!
> 
> ...


Incorrect opinion. The reality is what makes CM Punk what he is is also his downfall. He should not be applauded for it. He also really shouldn't be reemed heavily for it. Afterall, it was the expected behaviour he would do. You simply accept it for what it is and move on. It's not at all a display of bravery or courage because the reason he made the choice is because he could financially do so. If not, he'd have quit in his first year there. That doesn't make him a saint, that just makes him a guy with money who no longer wanted to do his job. It is what it is.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> You on the other hand were still enamored with G-Unit t-shirts and the ability to have your pants sag and wear crooked caps.


My u/n refers to the American classification rating system. The current product is PG.

I suppose it's lost on the few people who on a wrestling forum mistake it for applying to a hip hop group. Must remember not to overestimate others.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> My u/n refers to the American classification rating system. The current product is PG.
> 
> I suppose it's lost on the few people who on a wrestling forum mistake it for applying to a hip hop group. Must remember not to overestimate others.


Being inside Paige is quite the clever and utterly unique sexual waifuism inuendo. No wonder you can only see things as simple as black or white.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

who siad something about G Unit? :lol


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

vanboxmeer thought he could 'Box With God'. 

:ken

The repped post réponses don't lie.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> vanboxmeer thought he could 'Box With God'.
> 
> :ken
> 
> The repped post réponses don't lie.


I hope you post a good old screenshot of your delicious green rep to show your might. Make it your signature. What a special snowflake you are. 

I've already said 2 pieces about Punk that a typical poster like yourself do the good old "ignore what he actually said and go for the utter end of the spectrum by quoting specific lines in a post" gimmick.

Punk is simply a guy who quit his job because he had the money to do so and thus left comfortably. He didn't do it for "the boys in the back", he did it because he didn't want to do his occupation at this time. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk being selfish or a dick has nothing to do with the legitimacy of this letter.

This letter is fake, Punk being a murderer or a saint doesn't change that.

EDIT: I thought this was the Punk letter thread, my point still stands though, Punk's personality has nothing to do with this, he's being mistreated, & there are reports of at least two wrestlers that aren't happy with the WWE, so Punk isn't alone here.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I lost all respect for Punk, hes a cry baby.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..It's pretty amazing, almost 5,000 replies into this thread and still we are all none the wiser as to why CM Punk left or if he is ever coming back or if this is all a big work, I'll bet he is in Chicago right now eating a ton of junk food, reading comics and listening to Rancid whilst the internet shits itself on his very next move.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> I hope you post a good old screenshot of your delicious green rep to show your might. Make it your signature. What a special snowflake you are.
> 
> I've already said 2 pieces about Punk that a typical poster like yourself do the good old "ignore what he actually said and go for the utter end of the spectrum by quoting specific lines in a post" gimmick.
> 
> Punk is simply a guy who quit his job because he had the money to do so and thus left comfortably. He didn't do it for "the boys in the back", he did it because he didn't want to do his occupation at this time. That's all there is to it.


Looks like someones trying too hard to be funny because some arse hat says you are go squeeze the spots on your arse home boy


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> But instead we got the even more stale, internet talk:
> 
> BUT PUNK ONLY CARES FOR HIMSELF GUISE!
> 
> ...


But you are the one crying an ocean xD, I like Punk but the way he leave made me lose respect for him, he should of end the remaining months of his contract, don't be so frigging sloppy in the ring and try to put a young talent over and leave, that would be awesome, but what he did? I just can't applaud that rage quit behavior.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, on his dvd he did mention that once he's gone, he'd buy a cabin in some remote place. Never to be heard of again.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Goat Face Killer said:


> Looks like someones trying too hard to be funny because some arse hat says you are go squeeze the spots on your arse home boy


How is he trying to be funny? Everything he said is accurate. Punk is simply a guy who quit his job. He isn't some sort of martyr and he isn't a bitch for continuing to do a job he no longer enjoys.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Punk being selfish or a dick has nothing to do with the legitimacy of this letter.
> 
> This letter is fake, Punk being a murderer or a saint doesn't change that.
> 
> EDIT: I thought this was the Punk letter thread, my point still stands though, Punk's personality has nothing to do with this, he's being mistreated, & there are reports of at least two wrestlers that aren't happy with the WWE, so Punk isn't alone here.


Of course but only Punk will get crucified cause he has a set of balls to stand up against what he doesn't like and the others will lie down and take it.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So how loud do you guys think the Punk chants will be during the Orton/Cena match?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Of course but only Punk will get crucified cause he has a set of balls to stand up against what he doesn't like and the others will lie down and take it.


Daniel Bryan's just taking it, and he's one of the most over people in WWE. He's had plenty of shitty booking but he's still here giving is fantastic matchs on Raw and Smackdown. Even during his shitty storylines he gave it 100%. Can't say the same for Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> lol at the Punk haters always opening with ''I'm actually a Punk mark but he sucks and is a vanilla midget''
> 
> More originality pls.


Not this Punk hater. I straight up own that shit. I have ZERO respect for the man (child).


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> be prepared for a dark age.


0_0 Then... what... have we been in for the last nine years?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

SerapisLiber said:


> 0_0 Then... what... have we been in for the last nine years?


Punk was one of the very few good things in this shitty dark age. Then he figured out it wasn't worth it. Who could blame him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if this walk out costs Punk a spot in the Hall of Fame? The Ultimate Warrior/ Randy Savage/ HOF situation AGAIN?


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

The roof in Chicago is literally going to blow off on March 3, when HHH is interrupted by Punks music


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Punk was one of the very few good things in this shitty dark age. Then he figured out it wasn't worth it. Who could blame him.


There's nothing good about 2.2 ratings and botch filled matches.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> There's nothing good about 2.2 ratings and botch filled matches.


There's nothing good about being a pathetic little troll everytime you enter a CM Punk thread.

You still do it thought.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> Daniel Bryan's just taking it, and he's one of the most over people in WWE. He's had plenty of shitty booking but he's still here giving is fantastic matchs on Raw and Smackdown. Even during his shitty storylines he gave it 100%. Can't say the same for Punk.


How can you compare?

Besides his 18 second meltdown at Mania 28, Punk did shit all for really what between 5-7 years.

Bryan hasn't been around anywhere near as long as Punk, Punk was putting in good matches his whole career until after Summerslam where his direction was absolutely horrible.

And this gonna cause a shit stir right now, but I have my doubts about Bryan getting the push he has gotten if it wasn't for someone like Punk who paved the way for wrestlers from the indies.

Bryan is no doubt better in ring and one of the best around, but would they have taken Bryan as serious if it wasn't for Punk? I dunno.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

First of all if this is somehow a work, I applaud to the WWE and Punk.

I used to like CM Punk. I loved every bit of work he did up until mid 2013. He didn't seem to care at all at this point, shitty promos and terrible in-ring work. I have read a lot of people say that he had nagging injuries, regardless of that it doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize he had no passion anymore. I think this had a lot to do with the fact that he wasn't in the main event anymore. 

How Punk handled himself is so unprofessional. Walking out on his fans, who somehow continue to support his decisions. He was champion for over a year and he is bitching about working the mid-card for half a year, he needs to give his head a shake. It's just disappointing that it got to the point where he actually left.

For all the people chanting his name: Hello? It's not like WWE fired him or something! He just left, without a reason at all and walked out on all of you, go ahead and continue to support him but you guys are just sounding pathetic at this point.

I'm going to give him the same respect that he gave to his fans. Which is absolutely none.

Just my thoughts on the whole situation. Not trying to start a war with all the Punk marks out there.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't get this double agent roles some people in here have:

Stating that you're a CM Punk fan while proceeding to run him down for some retarded nonsensical shit doesn't make you look very smart. It only exposes you.

Problem isn't that some don't like Punk, it never was. Problem wasn't some people turning on Punk for whatever reason either. Nobody was ever universally liked.

Problem is that people in here are such fucking hypocrites. You bitch incessantly about the product for years and about nobody doing anything in the company. Yet when someone like Punk starts speaking the truth while backing it up with his actions.......... he later gets crucified for voicing his opinion and putting his money where his mouth is? 

What the fuck? Awful hypocrites. 

And no shit Punk is in it the most for himself. Who the fuck wasn't? It's called common sense. Did you hate on Rock/Austin, because they we're in wrestling the most for themselves? What the fuck? Stop with the agenda filling shit posts.

Also, Punk doesn't pretend he cares about wrestling, he lives wrestling. He's proven it time and time again. Maybe his passion has hit an all time low now, but that doesn't change anything. If Punk didn't care he wouldn't show it constatly through the years with his behaviour,opinions and overall actions. Punk is all about wrestling. If he wasn't.. he wouldn't put someone like Bryan in a moment he was FAR AHEAD in the company picking order compared to him. He wouldn't put his friends over who are passionate about wrestling. He wouldn't walk around with Cesaro shirts, if he didn't give a shit about wrestling. He wouldn't waste his time putting over his ex-indy colleagues like Rollins,Ambrose and co. He never needed to do those things, but yet he did them. 

Does he do everything for the fans and his colleagues? Punk like everyone else at first is self driven. I think it's called human nature? However, that doesn't mean he doesn't care for his co-workers, the fans and the overall being of the product. He does care, because he's passionate for what he does and isn't only in it for the paycheck. Everything plays a role in his decisions, but you have to have an open mind to realize it. The wrestling business has a lot of different factors that can eventually weight in on you. So does life.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SerapisLiber said:


> 0_0 Then... what... have we been in for the last nine years?


Hahahaha good one xD, actually things can get worse if HHH had all his way Punk wouldn't even had chance of do his shoot promo, sucks that in the end big nose won and Punk didn't have the balls to complete his contract, Punk walking out just gonna make things harder for indie guys so you better like wrestlers similar to Orton, Sheamus or Batista because that's what HHH gonna focus to push.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Eliminate said:


> First of all if this is somehow a work, I applaud to the WWE and Punk.
> 
> I used to like CM Punk. I loved every bit of work he did up until mid 2013. He didn't seem to care at all at this point, shitty promos and terrible in-ring work. I have read a lot of people say that he had nagging injuries, regardless of that it doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize he had no passion anymore. I think this had a lot to do with the fact that he wasn't in the main event anymore.
> 
> ...


Unprofessional, yes, but he probably still has sour grapes for how his "peak" in 2011 went. AKA the feud getting shitty after MITB and ended up jobbing to HHH before turning into a Cena face character.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Personally I think Punk should have been professional and given a week or two notice, but I also know it's CM Punk and there is no way in hell that was going to happen.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

Has nobody stopped to think, Punk being Punk, that if he decided he was going to leave and not come back, that he wouldnt wait for a few week until his feud with HHH built up and then go to leave the company in the lurch in terms of what to do before Wrestlemania ? 

This is one of two things. A work or a poer play by Punk to secure a better new contract. 

Either way he will be back sooner rather than later


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

missing punk badly at the moment. those feels.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

slatersgonnaslate said:


> Has nobody stopped to think, Punk being Punk, that if he decided he was going to leave and not come back, that he wouldnt wait for a few week until his feud with HHH built up and then go to leave the company in the lurch in terms of what to do before Wrestlemania ?
> 
> This is one of two things. A work or a poer play by Punk to secure a better new contract.
> 
> Either way he will be back sooner rather than later


I don't think Punk was primarily trying to fuck over the Company. He probably was just too banged up to keep going (weird, I know considering WM 30 is almost here), but there's lots that supports the "banged up" argument, like the fact that he looks more haggard then usual, and has been putting ~50% in the ring. Maybe it's not injuries but something personal that is preventing him from enjoying his job. If Punk truly wanted to stay gone, he'd have said something, but he hasn't, which makes me believe something else is at play (injuries or personal matters). He probably just really needs a rest, and WWE coulden't give it to him b/c of WM 30,


----------



## smaksu (Feb 9, 2014)

Even though this is most likely real...if the negotiations continue and Punk does return I thought I would throw out a how he could return and headline WMXXX cleanly.

Scenario:
The only way for CM Punk to get to WMXXX is in the elimination chamber, but how does he get in? On the Smackdown before the elimination chamber our good friends the real Americans split. Zeb attacks Jack again for losing another match and Jack then starts to attack Zeb. Antonio steps in to break it up and Jack turns on Antonio and eventually puts the patriot lock on and breaks or severely sprains Antonio's ankle which later in the show confirms that he will not be able to participate in the chamber match. (Note: this also sets up a good feud for jack and Antonio in the future). It is announced that due to lack of a qualified entrant that this year it will only be a 5 man chamber with one of the cells to be blacked out (black plexiglass). 

Chamber match begins.

Fight goes on...and eventually it is just Ortan and Bryan. Ortan does something underhanded and looks to be set to get the win and then blacked out chamber opens and CM Punk comes out...hits the GTS on Orton and he's out. Punk helps Daniel Bryan cover Orton for the win while he is still a little out of it. Bryan recovers and sees Punk in the ring. Bryan and Punk hug it out and then when he starts to turn and do the "YES" chants punk grabs him and GTS then pins him. The bell rings and Punk wins. HHH storms out with the Mic pissed off and yelling that Punk doesn't belong and was never in this match and had been fired. Eventually Punk gets the mic...states that his only goal is to get to headline WM and he would do anything to reach his goal. Eventually he pulls out a contract freshly signed and Vince's music hits. He comes out and goes over to HHH and basically says... "This is what's best for business"

CM Punk heal turn allows for WMXXX headline

Possible feuds after this...

Batista vs Punk with Batista as Babyface with the Authority behind him to get control back of who the "face" is
Batista loses at WMXXX
Sets up Daniel Bryan to feud with Punk and eventually Punk can lose to Daniel Bryan
Old authority (Vince) vs new authority (HHH)


I know it is a little far fetched, but if a deal were to be reached I thought this might be a fun idea to think about.


----------



## smaksu (Feb 9, 2014)

Double post


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

_Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

On that morning
When this life is over
I know
I'll see your face
_








#WeWantPunk
#ComeBackPunk
#NeedMorePunk
#NoPunkNoWWE
#GivePunkWhatHeWants
#WeMissPunk


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> What if this walk out costs Punk a spot in the Hall of Fame? The Ultimate Warrior/ Randy Savage/ HOF situation AGAIN?


..Doubt Punk even cares, I mean Donald Trump and Pete Rose are in there for godsake.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I',m sure that Punk doesn't give a fuck about his HOF induction, seeing how many udnserving names are there.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..Doubt Punk even cares, I mean Donald Trump and Pete Rose are in there for godsake.


Obviously he does care, judging by how much he cares about headlining a simple WrestleMania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Headlining Mania and the WWE are 2 total different thing :lol

He probably doesn't care about the HoF, the HoF is a joke.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Every step I take, every move I make
> Every single day, every time I pray
> I'll be missing you
> Thinkin of the day, when you went away
> ...


Would've been a much better post if you used the original Every Breathe You Take instead of the shitty P. Diddy remake.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:ti @ these last few pages. I hope we get another anonymous letter. They make for :lol discussions.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

_Where are you? And I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need CM Punk and always
This sick strange darkness 
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
Will you come back and stop this pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight

(I miss you, I miss you)
(I miss you, I miss you)_









#NoPunkNoLife


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I think Headlining Mania and the WWE are 2 total different thing :lol
> 
> He probably doesn't care about the HoF, the HoF is a joke.


He cared enough to want to induct The Warrior


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you guys think Phil would go into creative meetings (meatings) wearing nothing but an adult diaper and demand Hunter or Vince change him and threaten to leave the company if they didn't? Well I guess Vince finally told him no.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*G-Rated looks absolutely pathetic in this thread.*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Sad I can't say what I truly feel about G-Rated right now...

Some chickenshit with admin powers will give me an infraction again

:allen1


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still hoping HHH comes out to open the show in Chicago in a couple of weeks and just absolutely buries Punk in front of his hometown crowd as only Hunter can. Even the hardcore Punk marks should admit how much of a thing of beauty that would be.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn, he is still gone?? DAMN


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The first tribute video I've ever made


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

CM Punk is my favorite WWE wrestler since Stone Cold & I am such a huge fan of the guy that it isn't funny ...

That being said, get a grip. You would think people's parents & siblings were brutally murdered the way some posters are posting. Again, if a human being chooses to do something with his life, all you can do is wish him/her the best & be done with it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Loving G Rated atm.
Don't listen to the haters. Theyre just jealous of your pure heart


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

So which mod deleted my fucking post.

This is some WWE conspiracy BS. If I made a tribute to HHH it would have stayed, but CM Punk gets deleted.

You can't mute the voiceless forever.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

He still hasnt found his smile yet?

It's probably on vibrate.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AJ Lee did a QA at some comic con this weekend 

Before the QaA the host asked the crowd to "please not ask any questions about a certain someone who may not be with the company"


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

We need more wrestling fans like G


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone is making a tribute to Punk, a certain Nine Inch Nails tune fits the current situation perfectly.



> Every Day Is Exactly The Same
> 
> I believe I can see the future
> Cause I repeat the same routine
> ...


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

^Looks like he has betrayed the fans twice so far.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

You haters are clutching at straws to find ways of lowering his integrity. Punk is assumed to be drinking alcohol because he's sitting in a bar filled with bottles.

:ajscream

He would have betrayed his fans by staying and facing Kane at WM. Or like Ziggler and Sandow are doing by jobbing like a fool.

He will return to the biggest pop in the history of televised entertainment in Chicago.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> There's no way CM Punk leaves without a send-off, final promo, *HOF induction*, final match etc. He even said him and Vince text each other at 3am. You think Vince McMahon would give his personal time like that to anyone? That he'll sit back and do nothing?
> 
> The fact that WWE employees are Tweeting about it tells you all you need to know. That place is ruled with an iron fist when it comes to these things, they'll never let anyone acknowledge it (JR quit/fired) if it wasn't kayfabe.


:lmao

Don't be silly now!! Not a Punk hater but the kid doesn't deserve a HOF induction!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> So which mod deleted my fucking post.
> 
> This is some WWE conspiracy BS. If I made a tribute to HHH it would have stayed, but CM Punk gets deleted.
> 
> You can't mute the voiceless forever.


:lmao They deleted it because it was shit.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

i knew it. cm punk being straight edge was a complete falsity. he left the company abruptly because he went out for a night of drinking and didnt wanna get caught with alcohol in his system.

lmfao Punk marks how you feel now? :lmao


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

ShadowCat said:


> :lmao
> 
> Don't be silly now!! Not a Punk hater but the kid doesn't deserve a HOF induction!!


Firstly, yes you are a hater. 

No one with common sense would say CM Punk won't headline a major HOF. 
You do realise WWE made a poll of the GOAT Champions and included CM Punk in the *Top 5*? 

http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions/2013/wwe-universe-votes-for-greatest-champions-26148649

LOL... back in your cave pls troll.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao They deleted it because it was shit.


Either that or they're on the payroll. 

:vince3


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

phreddie spaghetti said:


>


This it's obviously a work.







:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> You haters are clutching at straws to find ways of lowering his integrity. Punk is assumed to be drinking alcohol because he's sitting in a bar filled with bottles.
> 
> :ajscream
> 
> ...


When will you CM Punk marks stop disrespecting legends? Jesus Christ.. fpalm


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> When will you CM Punk marks stop disrespecting legends? Jesus Christ.. fpalm


Your response to my post makes no sense. 

Is it acceptable for Bryan to face Sgt. Slaughter or Goldust at Mania because they're ''LEGENDZ LOLLS ZOMG!1!''.

The answer is of course, no. Next time think before you decide to get in a discussion with someone not from the Tumblr/Instagram gen.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Firstly, yes you are a hater.
> 
> No one with common sense would say CM Punk won't headline a major HOF.
> You do realise WWE made a poll of the GOAT Champions and included CM Punk in the *Top 5*?
> ...


I don't think he's HOF worthy, Then again half the people in the HOF shouldnt be in there anyways, Yeah isn't that the same site that had Cena & HHH on top as toughest wrestler's ever over Harley & Haku? Yeah don't take WWE's polls too seriously!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

G-Rated THEN 
NOW
FOREVER...



Forever 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Your response to my post makes no sense.
> 
> Is it acceptable for Bryan to face Sgt. Slaughter or Goldust at Mania because they're ''LEGENDZ LOLLS ZOMG!1!''.
> 
> The answer is of course, no. Next time think before you decide to get in a discussion with someone not from the Tumblr/Instagram gen.


I think it is acceptable for Bryan to face a guy like Sgt. Slaughter or Goldust, because they are legends. I am sure Bryan would be honored to face either one of them too.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> When will you CM Punk marks stop disrespecting legends? Jesus Christ.. fpalm


Punk > Legends. :jordan

Nah, just kidding.. This is for the "hatarz!"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> G-Rated THEN
> NOW
> FOREVER...
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

ShadowCat said:


> *I don't think he's HOF worthy,* Then again half the people in the HOF shouldnt be in there anyways, Yeah isn't that the same site that had Cena & HHH on top as toughest wrestler's ever over Harley & Haku? Yeah don't take WWE's polls too seriously!!


That's cute you don't, but WWE do. They consider him in the Top 5 Greatest Champions in History. That's the only view that counts. Case closed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*G-Rated is taking a break...carry on. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> That's cute you don't, but WWE do. *They consider him in the Top 5 Greatest Champions in History.* That's the only view that counts. Case closed.


Bet they fucking dont anymore. He should be barely in the TOP 10 and hes fuckin awesome..


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punk is HOF worthy, whatever he has done he has garnered the company more attention and more fans. I came back to watching wrestling because of Punk. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *G-Rated is taking a break...carry on. *


He should be perma-banned considering that he's just a rejoiner (CM Bork) who got banned numerous times a few months ago.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *G-Rated is taking a break...carry on. *



Ban?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> That's cute you don't, but WWE do. They consider him in the Top 5 Greatest Champions in History. That's the only view that counts. Case closed.


Couldn't give a fuck what the WWE think i'll make up my own mind, That's why i'm supporting guys like Daniel & Ziggler every week over there Batista Bullshit!!

Seriously thou what a dumb fucking post i hope not many share the same opinion as you!! No wonder people shit on the "IWC" too many crazy people that think there the real fans!


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone else seen this? Popped up on my facebook this evening.... Not really relevant to him leaving WWE, but seeing as I don't want to start ANOTHER CM Punk thread...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BBGRIC


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

It's amazing the same people that complain still watch week in and out, You people deserve to be shit on by the horrible product they produce!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BBGRIC


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

G-Rated was banned?
Fuck u mods. :jordan4


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Soulrollins said:


> G-Rated was banned?
> Fuck u mods. :jordan4


#BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC #BBGRIC 
:dino:dino


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Dudes been gone since the night after the Rumble & people are completely losing their head. :lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowCat said:


> I don't think he's HOF worthy, Then again half the people in the HOF shouldnt be in there anyways, Yeah isn't that the same site that had Cena & HHH on top as toughest wrestler's ever over Harley & Haku? Yeah don't take WWE's polls too seriously!!


CM Punk is on par with Edge in terms of his status as a WWE Superstar. With that said, I'd say Punk is more than deserving of an induction years down the road. Just my opinion (which is the right opinion).

With his luck, though he'll be inducted the same year as Cena ultimately preventing him from being the class headliner.

unk3


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BBGRIC


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

CM Punk got caught at someone's prom? It's the only way I can explain that horrendous suit.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

haha, nah, that he seems to be drinking booze, along with the terrible suit...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> BBGRIC


G Rated is Coming screwed G Rated is Coming :vince2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> G Rated is Coming screwed G Rated is Coming :vince2



:bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana :bigirimana


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Neil_totally said:


> anyone else seen this? Popped up on my facebook this evening.... Not really relevant to him leaving WWE, but seeing as I don't want to start ANOTHER CM Punk thread...


No, no. He's just holding it for someone. 

In mock honor of G-Rated Is Coming's tributes to CM Punk:

#CMLied
#CMDrunk
#CMHipocrite
#CMStoleMyBeer
#CMDrinks
#CMHandlesHisBoozeLite
#CMFuckedAJUp


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


I had to laugh when I saw Benoit (who would be higher on the list to censor). :lmao

I wouldn't be surprsied if they do that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Neil_totally said:


> anyone else seen this? Popped up on my facebook this evening.... Not really relevant to him leaving WWE, but seeing as I don't want to start ANOTHER CM Punk thread...


Probably just holding her beer. I don't drink at all, but on any given night out with my friends, you can catch me holding a beer or a mixed drink that my girlfriend handed to me while she goes somewhere.

Or he's fallen off the wagon, you never know lol


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> No, no. He's just holding it for someone.
> 
> In mock honor of G-Rated Is Coming's tributes to CM Punk:
> 
> ...


You forgot BLPunk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> No, no. He's just holding it for someone.
> 
> In mock honor of G-Rated Is Coming's tributes to CM Punk:
> 
> ...


Nah. The WWE faked this picture and released it as part of Punk's burial  

Or it's a work that he's going to come back in another "you're a phony" storyline


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


Holy shit! best pic I watched today :lmao


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> Holy shit! best pic I watched today :lmao


Even better since Benoit's face isn't blurred lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the whole point of the joke, that they've gotten over showing Benoit but they're blacklisting Punk for leaving.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This fucking thread! :lmao:lmao:lmao

And people say they don't give a fuck about Punk.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> This fucking thread! :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And people say they don't give a fuck about Punk.


Just gonna toss it out there ... this thread is more likely still getting traffic 'cuz it's stickied


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Just gonna toss it out there ... this thread is more likely still getting traffic 'cuz it's stickied


Good, keep it that way, gives me entertainment on this forum.

Punk is dA GoAt!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> No, no. He's just holding it for someone.
> 
> In mock honor of G-Rated Is Coming's tributes to CM Punk:
> 
> ...




recreated for the non-believers


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao Amazing!


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont want to make a new thread, so I'll put this in here. This is from Wrestlezone:



> Shield Members Slam Punk During WWE Live Event
> 
> Prior to Saturday night's WWE Live Event in San Diego, The Shield each took turns running down CM Punk in a promo prior to their match. They explained that Punk would not be there despite previously being advertised, and that fans could get refunds if they want, but each Shield member took turns slamming Punk's absence.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Ultimate Avenger said:


> I dont want to make a new thread, so I'll put this in here. This is from Wrestlezone:


If so, then definitely a work. They woulden't have wrestlers advertise refunds if it was real.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> If so, then definitely a work. They woulden't have wrestlers advertise refunds if it was real.


Earlier reports indicated that they started handing out refunds via email and at the gates as well. Someone reported that they received an email to get a refund for their fan access (or whatever) for WMXXX. 

It's not a work my friend. They might make it look like one if he does change his mind, but it's clearly not a work. They're just using it to test what might happen if they tried to use Punk's quitting at a TV taping.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> It's not a work my friend. They might make it look like one if he does change his mind, but it's clearly not a work. They're just using it to test what might happen if they tried to use Punk's quitting at a TV taping.


Yep, pretty obvious at this point. It was too out of nowhere to be a work. There was no indication or anything.

And :lmao @ that Benoit & ** **** pic. Finally some justice!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti @ Punk quitting sxe for some bud light. What a geek.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

> Shield Members Slam Punk During WWE Live Event
> 
> Prior to Saturday night's WWE Live Event in San Diego, The Shield each took turns running down CM Punk in a promo prior to their match. They explained that Punk would not be there despite previously being advertised, and that fans could get refunds if they want, but each Shield member took turns slamming Punk's absence.


Looks like Vince finally gave up on Punk returning, I thought HHH was going to be the first with the shovel.



Smoogle said:


> recreated for the non-believers


Hahahaha I even read from some people that started to believe the girl was holding the beer in a weird way , they need to accept Punk it's holding the Bud Light but whatever Bud Light it's like water so it doesn't count xD.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> recreated for the non-believers


There's not enough green rep in the universe for this. Too funny.




Brodus Clay said:


> Looks like Vince finally gave up on Punk returning, I thought HHH was going to be the first with the shovel.


There's still a sliver of hope. When faces start doing this we'll know the game is over.


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

I have a hard time wrapping my head around everyone that thinks that they know why Punk left.

There are two points that really make the speculation useless.

The only people that truly know what Punk said to Vince when he left are Punk and Vince. Unless you were sitting in that room anything, and I mean anything, is pure speculation. Even if they patch things up and talk about it we will never find out exactly what what said in that conversation.

The second point is nobody knows exactly what was going on in his head. What he tells his closest friends, family, etc. could be 10 percent or 90 percent true. You really don't know. Maybe he is burnt out and needs a break. Maybe he truly wanted the main event slot and when he found out he wasn't in it he was done. Maybe it's a work and they will come up with some elaborate story to bring him back in.

The point I am getting at is that any interview that comes out after this from Vince, HHH, Punk, etc. needs to be take with a grain of salt. Everyone has their perspective and everyone has their way of portraying their perspective. Haters and nuthuggers will all come up with their elaborate perspectives as well but none of them are correct.

For some reason I can still buy CM Punk merch on the website...

There is only one true thing I know for sure.

I dont see Punk wrestling on the main roster right now. There is no grey area there.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Warrior4Champ said:


> I have a hard time wrapping my head around everyone that thinks that they know why Punk left.
> 
> There are two points that really make the speculation useless.
> 
> ...


There are so many people on this forum that's whole purpose seems to be devoted to shitting on a certain wrestler for one reason or another, so this thread is where all the Punk bashers gather & call him a crybaby even though every post of theirs comes across like whining as well. Gotta stop using logic, this place is a cesspool of ignorance. Bunch of posters bash religion in the Anything section but then complain about somebody not doing the morally just thing & fulfilling a contract. :lol

Every wrestler has a handful of cats that do the same crap in those specific threads as well, nothing new.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

So CM Phil isn't just a cry baby quitting bitch, he is also a liar and a drunk. I don't want this guy back in the e 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Barry Static said:


> So CM Phil isn't just a cry baby quitting bitch, he is also a liar and a drunk. I don't want this guy back in the e
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did you know:

Water's wet.
Babies cry.
Fish swim.
Most bird's fly.

Heh, that rhymes. Oh hell, I'm turning into G-Rated is Coming.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Brother Punk to NJPW? With The Bullet Club ?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> Brother Punk to NJPW? With The Bullet Club ?


If that's what came of this whole thing, it would make me so fucking happy. :mark:

The best promotion in the world deserves the best in the world, right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neil_totally said:


> anyone else seen this? Popped up on my facebook this evening.... Not really relevant to him leaving WWE, but seeing as I don't want to start ANOTHER CM Punk thread...


that is his sister and its her beer


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is his sister and its her beer


Oh I figured as much, just wanted to poke the fire, so to speak...


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

It'll be Rob Van Dam winning US title tonight.w

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WrestlingInc said:


> - Before tonight's RAW hit the air, it was announced they were going live and fans started a CM Punk chant. According to fans in attendance, Michael Cole took the mic and said, "how about... just go away."


Cole saying to the fans to go away?? Classy move WWE fpalm


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Michael Cole taking insult lessons from Jerry Lawler it seems.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

No punk chants at all tonight... looks like people are over it.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> No punk chants at all tonight... looks like people are over it.


You must be deaf, sir.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Michael Cole didn't say that. Another false rumor, just like the one about Shelton Benjamin wrestling a dark match against Kidd.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

What I don't understand is how has Punk seemingly managed to fall off the face of the planet?

It has been a fortnight since he walked out and since then I haven't come across on social media, news or this forum any news about him at all. Not even a spotting of him.

In this day and age you would think it is pretty much impossible to disappear but he has seemingly done so.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> No punk chants at all tonight... looks like people are over it.


For the last time they are fucking with the audio mix. Use a decent set of headphones or use your ears and listen to this raw and compare it to a raw from a month ago. The audio is completely different.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

March 3rd.....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I don't understand is how has Punk seemingly managed to fall off the face of the planet?
> 
> It has been a fortnight since he walked out and since then I haven't come across on social media, news or this forum any news about him at all. Not even a spotting of him.
> 
> In this day and age you would think it is pretty much impossible to disappear but he has seemingly done so.


Vacation? Europe? Asia? Up in the mountains?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I don't understand is how has Punk seemingly managed to fall off the face of the planet?
> 
> It has been a fortnight since he walked out and since then I haven't come across on social media, news or this forum any news about him at all. Not even a spotting of him.
> 
> In this day and age you would think it is pretty much impossible to disappear but he has seemingly done so.


Probably just stays in his house all day relaxing...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Probably just stays in his house all day relaxing...


Yeah, laying in bed eating cold peanut butter and reading comic books.

Punk's not gonna be on @Midnight on the 12th? Aw, man.:angry:


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk is playing WWE 2k14 create a story. He gives himself a title shot at WM XXX against DB and wins.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I heard no chants at all tonight, which I found strange.

Edited out for sure?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76269.shtml#.Uvm8fPldUuc



> - During the Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose mid-match commercial, a loud "C-M Punk" chant broke out because the crowd seemed bored with the match. Shield member Seth Rollins grabbed the mic and addressed the crowd: "C-M Who?"
> 
> Rollins continued: That's Dean Ambrose the United States champion. The man every guy wants to be and every woman wants to be with." Rollins put over Ambrose during most of the break. The Shield did a similar routine on the weekend house shows running down Punk.
> 
> - From Michael: The crowd was awesome and there were a lot of "C-M Punk" chants throughout the night. One of the best Raws that I've been to.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I don't understand is how has Punk seemingly managed to fall off the face of the planet?
> 
> It has been a fortnight since he walked out and since then I haven't come across on social media, news or this forum any news about him at all. Not even a spotting of him.
> 
> In this day and age you would think it is pretty much impossible to disappear but he has seemingly done so.


Why the surprise? Punk's always said he was quitting wrestling sooner than we all thought and when he finally did he was gonna disappear forever. He's actually keeping his word here. Why is it his fans are the only ones who don't believe him? All last year all I heard was he was gonna resign his contract in July...now we know he probably wasn't even though he pretty much said 2015 was the LATEST he would be wrestling numerous times. If you love the guy so damned much why don't you ever listen to what he says?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> - From Michael: The crowd was awesome and there were a lot of "C-M Punk" chants throughout the night. One of the best Raws that I've been to.


I don't get it. How can it be one of the best RAWs? when people trying to ruin the show by chanting someone's name who's not a part of the matches.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76269.shtml#.Uvm8fPldUuc


And we wouldn't of missed it if only we knew how to download the WWE APP :no:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe we should get Michael Cole to come door to door and make a personal appearance to show us all how to use our own electronics!
:cole3


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Lawler's just a cunt


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

xDD said:


>


:lmao

Hilarious.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I really, really hope this is the end of Punk.

He is just trying to harm the company to further his own interests, and at one of the most important moments in the history of the company. He is a grade A ******; him and his army of vagrant bum-boys.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a big Punk fan but I've decided, fuck that guy. He's screwing over the fans that made him, at least have the decency to carry on until July and have a retirement match putting over a younger guy in the process. What a piece of shit.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Waiting for DAT Raw on Chicago.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

He's definitely not coming back. The attitude of the announcers is a complete reflection of the attitude of Vince. 

Does make you wonder who leaked this, though?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> I really, really hope this is the end of Punk.
> 
> *He is just trying to harm the company to further his own interests,* and at one of the most important moments in the history of the company. He is a grade A ******; him and his army of vagrant bum-boys.


what interests lol cm punk is probably just in Chicago reading fantastic four comics books and fucking ajunk2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

The fact that talent are acknowledging the chants and not burying him totally makes me think the WWE is still hoping Punk comes back.

I saw it mentioned on here somewhere else but if they were convinced Punk wasn't coming back then they would storyline this and give someone like Reigns a rub by saying they hurt him or sent him home.

Lita going into the Hall of Fame also seems like a bit of trolling on him, even though she does deserve it. The timing is just curious. I'm guessing AJ won't be inducting her.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

A part of me does hope this is a work, just so that works live.

I would mark the fuck out if Punks music suddenly hit at a good moment.

Shame that the truth is just that Punk is just a snivelling little bitch.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

the chants are so edited its so annoying. You see people chanting cm punk and all you hear is canned generic boos. wwe is pathetic


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

> The fact that talent are acknowledging the chants and not burying him totally makes me think the WWE is still hoping Punk comes back.


On-air, they haven't acknowledged the chants. 

Off-air, yes ... but in this world there's a saying: "If it didn't happen on-air, then it never happened at all."


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see what happens in Chicago, how are they going to mute that vocal of a crowd!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this thread has basically dissolved into waiting for crowd chants


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

From FSM http://www.fightingspiritmagazine.co.uk/art/news/410/terry-funk-cm-punk-will-return-for-wrestlemania

Terry Funk: CM Punk will return for WrestleMania
After walking out on WWE on January 27 over a number of issues, CM Punk has been the subject of as much discussion within the pro wrestling industry as outside of it. Both in public and off-the-record, those that know Punk have spoken about his motivations, but after hearing of the former WWE champion's plight, 49-year veteran of the business, Terry Funk, offered FSM his own thoughts on such an complicated matter.

"It's a smart move on [Punk's] part," said Funk, referring to how clear Punk has now made his point. "If you look at what Vince has done, if someone has drawn him some money they will be on the card at WrestleMania, no matter what has happened between them. CM Punk will be back, because if he isn't, Vince leaves money on the table."

Indeed, it is well-known that it's Punk goal to headline WrestleMania, specifically working the last match on the card, and it is speculated that one of the reasons he went home is because his path to earning that role has been blocked by political factors beyond his control.

"If being in the last match at WrestleMania is his wish, then he's going to try and make it come true, the only way possible," added Funk. "He's put the ball back in Vince's court, and that's difficult because Vince has the only court. This is what made it so good about having several places to go [in years past]."

Scheduled for a match with Kane at Elimination Chamber and tentatively pencilled in for a bout with Triple-H at WrestleMania, Punk has been unhappy with a number of creative decisions since he lost the WWE title to The Rock at The Royal Rumble in January 2013. By walking away now, he is risking his WrestleMania spot, and the biggest pay-day of the year that comes with it. But to a performer as proud as Punk, Terry Funk believes that money is the least of any concern.

"Do you think CM Punk worries about the dollars? For all the great ones, it's not about that. They might tell you that they're in it for the money, but they're not - they're in it for the performance, and so is CM Punk."


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Murph said:


> He's definitely not coming back. The attitude of the announcers is a complete reflection of the attitude of Vince.
> 
> Does make you wonder who leaked this, though?


Vince likes Punk though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OML said:


> the chants are so edited its so annoying. You see people chanting cm punk and all you hear is canned generic boos. wwe is pathetic


Just curious, what does a crowd chanting CM Punk look like? Who is to say it isnt just some vocal males who stop chanting because the casuals arent interested in some wrestler who isnt there? If it were YES chants, it would be a lot easier to tell if the crowd was muted simply because the chants involve thrusting your arms heavenward. Are they messing with the crowd noise? Perhaps. The fact that they arent chanting as loudly for your favorite as you would like though, isnt evidence of volume tampering.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Other video was taken down


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OH MY GOD 3 LOYAL WWE GUYS ARE MAD AT THAT WHINY HOMELESS GUY WHO WALKED OUT ON THEM AND EVERYBODY ELSE IN THEIR COMPANY STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES..........

Are people really mad about this? Oh wait, we're talking about Punk marks here so of course they are. 

:selfie

Seriously though, this whole Punk thing is boring now. We need a new development or else we'll just have to wait for the Chicago Raw to see what they do. Bleh, boring.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

CM Whine unk


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> OH MY GOD 3 LOYAL WWE GUYS ARE MAD AT THAT WHINY HOMELESS GUY WHO WALKED OUT ON THEM AND EVERYBODY ELSE IN THEIR COMPANY STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES..........
> 
> Are people really mad about this? Oh wait, we're talking about Punk marks here so of course they are.
> 
> ...


Sorta looking like you're the angry one. God damn :lmao


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrestling is seriously boring without punk. Hope all the haters enjoyed cena vs orton and you have Batista vs orton to look forward to as well


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Wrestling is seriously boring without punk. Hope all the haters enjoyed cena vs orton and you have Batista vs orton to look forward to as well


Those matches still would have happened even if CM Punk had been there though... :kobe


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Wrestling is seriously boring without punk. Hope all the haters enjoyed cena vs orton and you have Batista vs orton to look forward to as well


Yep, I enjoyed it a lot. 

It's almost too good to be true that Punk is gone. If it wasn't for the ten second chants fading in and out, I wouldn't even notice he's gone.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

The name of this thread makes me smile... 

Is that wrong?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> It's almost too good to be true that Punk is gone. If it wasn't for the ten second chants fading in and out, I wouldn't even notice he's gone.


Sometimes I really wonder if you're a normal person.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> Sometimes I really wonder if you're a normal person.


You actually take the time to think about me. That's very sweet of you.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Some of you guys on here are ridiculous.

- "If CM Punk isn't happy with his position and doesn't want to be in the WWE he should just leave.

-Punk leaves.

- "CM Punk is a big crybaby and whiner and was never really that good anyways."

You know who else walked out because he was unhappy. Micheal Jordan, the greatest basketball player of all time. For Punk to have gotten to where he is at, he had to carry himself in a cocky manner and really believe that he is the best in the world. Daniel Bryan is a mild-mannered guy who says all of the right things, so he has gotten steamrolled his entire career. If it wasn't for the fans just flat out revolting, Bryan would be in a mid-card match at Mania against Kane or Sheamus. Go name your favorite wrestler and there is almost no doubt they had a massive ego. All the reasons why Punk has been so great for years are the same reasons why he left. Trashing him now is just dumb.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> You actually take the time to think about me. That's very sweet of you.


Yeah, it's sweet how i care for people with mental problems.

If you really "enjoyed it alot", you must be retarded in great levels.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sorta looking like you're the angry one. God damn :lmao


What do I have to be angry about? Punk's gone and when it finally sinks in maybe he'll take some of his more sensitive marks with him. If the sporadic little smatterings of 3 second chants didn't break out every now and then I wouldn't even notice his absence. Like everybody else I'm just waiting for dat Chicago Raw so we can finally get a proper read on how they're going to handle this whole deal but until then and beyond then, not a single fuck given my friend. Not even half a fuck. None. I just want more NEWZ. Right now boring story is boring.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that I have no fucking clue what is going on, but I do know a few things, or at least I think I do.

1. These chant's aren't going to last if he doesn't come back. We may see a small spike at the Raw in Chicago, and maybe the night after Mania, but after that people will start to forget.

2. If he doesn't come back at the March 3rd show in Chicago, he may never come back. At least not for a really long time. Because I think there is no doubting that at one point this was real, but who knows what has happened since.

3. I don't get why people dislike the reason he left, if he was really going to lose to HHH then I agree with him, makes no sense. If he was supposed to win, then well I think he's being kind of a dick...but CM Punk is kind of a dick and for some odd reason it's one of the reasons I like him.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

Damn, ya'll be going cray cray fighting with each other in this thread! 

You bitches!!!!!!!!!!! 

(I just wanted to be apart also) :lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> It's almost too good to be true that Punk is gone. If it wasn't for the ten second chants fading in and out, I wouldn't even notice he's gone.


Each to their own, I just find it funny how you hate on Punk and his marks so publicly yet you so publicly spread your man love for Orton, Batista etc.

Like I said each to their own, you hate Punk I like Punk, I hate Orton you like Orton, I just don't think you should run around here acting like your word is gospel and that your always right, comes across like a god complex type of thing.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

*Did CM Punk do the right thing.*

The way people talk it like CM PUNK should be punished for walking out.

The way I see it PUNK did the best thing he did everything in WWE but headline Wrestlemaina,And who want too stick around and battle the game.And plus there bring back money hungry Hulk Hogan,The way I see it that was the best thing too do walkout or become another Y2J.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> OH MY GOD 3 LOYAL WWE GUYS ARE MAD AT THAT WHINY HOMELESS GUY WHO WALKED OUT ON THEM AND EVERYBODY ELSE IN THEIR COMPANY STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES..........
> 
> Are people really mad about this? Oh wait, we're talking about Punk marks here so of course they are.
> 
> ...


How the hell is Lawler a "loyal" guy, He walked out because his cunt wife got fired. Then she divorced his fat ass. He came back because Vince was loyal to him for some reason. I can kinda understand JBL for being mad because he is loyal but Cole is a guy I see as the company is probably more loyal to him because if any one else wanted his untalented ass he would have left a long time ago.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Like others have said, if he isn't back for the Raw in Chicago, I don't see him coming back at all. And Vince deffo won't give him the last match on the Wrestlemania card this year, unless he somehow squirms into the Batista vs John Cena main event.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CM Punk wasnt really entertaining in these last few months... but IDK.. not seeing him on Raw or being mentioned makes me sad. 

IDK if Raw shows have been below average since Rumble or not, but I have lost a great deal of interest in the WWE. Im not even enjoying DB stuff. The only thing worth watching in the last Raw was Shield and Wyatts faceoff.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Cm Punk was deffinitely not the best the last time we saw him but if you're a cm punk fan you could understand why...

In my opinion Cm Punk should return for the raw in chicago and have one last good run before retirement, the guy deserves it, it would be really sad if he goes away like that


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like Punk at all but he will only regret this. I have mixed feelings about whether he should be given the chance, seeing as he is only now over enough for a significant match through acting like an ass hole.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

If this man retires after his contract expires, then WWE really dropped the ball on this gut


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> OH MY GOD 3 LOYAL WWE GUYS ARE MAD AT THAT WHINY HOMELESS GUY WHO WALKED OUT ON THEM AND EVERYBODY ELSE IN THEIR COMPANY STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES..........
> 
> Are people really mad about this? Oh wait, we're talking about Punk marks here so of course they are.
> 
> ...


Uhh..JBL quit, then came back, then quit, and came back again, Lawler left in 2001 to XWF. Seriously, WTF is your problem?? :|


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> OH MY GOD 3 LOYAL WWE GUYS ARE MAD AT THAT WHINY HOMELESS GUY WHO WALKED OUT ON THEM AND EVERYBODY ELSE IN THEIR COMPANY STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES..........
> 
> Are people really mad about this? Oh wait, we're talking about Punk marks here so of course they are.
> 
> ...


fpalm

Yeah, it's not like either of those 3 left, ahem. Calling Punk homeless makes your post very classy by the way. Also typing in CAPS.. someone is mad indeed.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Cm Punk was deffinitely not the best the last time we saw him but if you're a cm punk fan you could understand why...
> 
> In my opinion Cm Punk should return for the raw in chicago and have one last good run before retirement, the guy deserves it, it would be really sad if he goes away like that


Yeah, if this is how he goes out, it will put a damper on his whole career. At the very least he should go out in a retirement match at Wrestlemania 30 or something.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I liked Punks work. I'll still go back and watch Punks work. But you can tell the men from the boys on this forum. The boys don't understand what Punk did was his choice. He walked away. He isn't a martyr. This is a guy who quit on his own accord. I won't speculate in his reasons for quitting, but the boys on here think Punk was wronged somehow. Sorry to say he wasn't.

The men on here understand Punk may have been frustrated, but he chose to walk away. Walk away from a position many can only even dream of. I won't be urging others to chant his name or curse wwe bc wwe did nothing wrong. Unless something comes out that violated his contract,there really wasn't a valid reason for Punk to feel wronged. That's adult life for everyone. No organization owes you more than what you signed. Punk isn't Jesus.

Punk isn't a martyr and the real men understand Punk is not a victim. It's hard for anyone making 1 million dollars to be a victim anyway.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Jean0987654321 said:


> If this man retires after his contract expires, then WWE really dropped the ball on this gut


How did they drop the ball on him? Multiple world title reigns, multiple ECW title reigns, IC title reign, US title reign, Money In The Bank, longest WWE title reign in recent memory, feuds with The Rock, John Cena, Undertaker, Triple H.

I'm sick of people acting like Punk is some kind of victim that's been horribly mistreated when he's been one of WWE's top stars for years now. 

Maybe not always at the top, but that's usually the case with most workers when there's a "top guy" on the roster. 

Chris Jericho never complained back when he had to play second fiddle to both ROCK and AUSTIN.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

LookAtMe said:


> How did they drop the ball on him? Multiple world title reigns, multiple ECW title reigns, IC title reign, US title reign, Money In The Bank, longest WWE title reign in recent memory, feuds with The Rock, John Cena, Undertaker, Triple H.
> 
> I'm sick of people acting like Punk is some kind of victim that's been horribly mistreated when he's been one of WWE's top stars for years now.
> 
> ...


People know what it could have been, not what it was... Same with most stuff.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

LookAtMe said:


> Chris Jericho never complained back when he had to play second fiddle to both ROCK and AUSTIN.


Every wrestler in the history of the business would play second fiddle to those two. Austin is unquestionably the greatest ever and the Rock is one of the few who could even stake a claim to be close to him. That's acceptable.

Having to play second fiddle behind boring clowns like Cena and Orton is a completely different story.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

LookAtMe said:


> How did they drop the ball on him? Multiple world title reigns, multiple ECW title reigns, IC title reign, US title reign, Money In The Bank, longest WWE title reign in recent memory, feuds with The Rock, John Cena, Undertaker, Triple H.


I get what you are saying about Punk (not) being held back, but when was he a US champion and a multiple time ECW champion?

Just saying...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Surprised he hasn't tweeted anything, keeping silent continues to add intrigue.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Surprised he hasn't tweeted anything, keeping silent continues to add intrigue.


What intrigue? He probably hasn't tweet because he wants all this shit to dye down. People are still talking about it few weeks after he left.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> What intrigue? He probably hasn't tweet because he wants all this shit to dye down. People are still talking about it few weeks after he left.


If this is real, then he had to know that it would be controversial to fans.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This all goes back to december to dismember 
Did you all forget?

Paul heyman quit because of what happened

8years later its the same shit

whatever


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rock leaves for years, comes back and closes WM. Batista leaves for years, come back and closes WM. Punk wants to close WM and probably figures he has to leave for a couple years and then come back as a special attraction because Vince takes all his current active roster for granted come WM booking. It's all returning talent and once a year wonders.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Surprised he hasn't tweeted anything, keeping silent continues to add intrigue.


If he was tweeting people would think it's a work. Remember that's how he kept up the angle when he "quit with the title". Also he has walked out from his contract, probably doesn't want to poke that bear by hurting the company via tweets and interviews if he's claiming he's out injured for legality ie not in breach of contract purposes. 

I bet we don't hear from him until his contract expires in July unless there is some resolution where he's released early or comes back or whatever.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rock leaves for years, comes back and closes WM. Batista leaves for years, come back and closes WM. Punk wants to close WM and probably figures he has to leave for a couple years and then come back as a special attraction because Vince takes all his current active roster for granted come WM booking. It's all returning talent and once a year wonders.


Rock and Batista didn't walk out while they were still under contract. They waited till the end of their deals and just didn't re-sign. Plus those two were the #1 stars of their generation. Punk has always been #2 so if he couldn't even main event Mania while he was still on the roster, there's no way he's being able to do that on a return. 

Only Austin has ever walked out and not returned this way but he was also the #1 money-maker of all time too. 

Punk's dug a hole for himself and the only thing he can do now to save some respect is stay hidden like he has. Eventually he'll come out with some shoots and a book or something ... but from what I've read online, he's set for life financially since he's supposedly saved enough. There's no real need for Punk to return .. especially when he's said countless times that he's done when he's done.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> What intrigue? He probably hasn't tweet because he wants all this shit to dye down. People are still talking about it few weeks after he left.


You're delusional if you don't think CM Punk is loving the hoopla. The guy is obviously a mark for himself.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

#Mark said:


> You're delusional if you don't think CM Punk is loving the hoopla. The guy is obviously a mark for himself.


This was what initially went through my head when he first walked out. Half of him was probably doing it just so the dirtsheets would go crazy, I'd be willing to bet. 

I love Punk as a performer but as a person, he is pretty pathetic and petty. :lol 

434 days as WWE champ, 15 years wrestling, and he still :mark: out about the internet talking about him.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Has gthere been contact or any sign of CM Punk since he left? I think its a work if there has been no contact with him from anyone, surely if it was real he would give answers to the media atleast.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman, in a landside victory, I give you the NEW mayor of Chicago, CM Punk.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Although I highly doubt it's a work, it would be freaking awesome if it was.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BHfeva said:


> Although I highly doubt it's a work, it would be freaking awesome if it was.


If they sign him back, the ensueing storyline should be fucking awesome - HHH telling the crowd "You all paid to see CM Punk and he walked out on you, his fans..."cue Punk's classic theme"


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

I always thought this was legit, but Austin briefly mentioned the 'punk storyline' quickly followed by 'if this is a work' on his podcast and then mentioned him along with the other top guys at the end. Even if he legitimately didn't know before, he was backstage at RAW talking to Vince, Stephanie and others surely someone would have given the inside information ?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If he was tweeting people would think it's a work. Remember that's how he kept up the angle when he "quit with the title". Also he has walked out from his contract, probably doesn't want to poke that bear by hurting the company via tweets and interviews if he's claiming he's out injured for legality ie not in breach of contract purposes.
> 
> I bet we don't hear from him until his contract expires in July unless there is some resolution where he's released early or comes back or whatever.


He never tweets about wrestling related stuff anyway. 

I would think he'd just continue on with his business and tweet about whatever sports event hes going to or whatever he's doing and just ignoring or blocking anyone who keeps asking him about the WWE situation. 


The fact he's not tweeted is either because his account is a 'WWE' account which could be it or holding off saying ANYTHING keeps people wondering.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Some people here are so embarrassing, they actually think Punk left because he wanted the dirtsheet or the internet to talk about him :lmao. If he did want that he will have spoke publicly by now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think Punk cares about all the publicity to be honest. He's probably at home chilling or with his band friends. 

I don't care if left the WWE, it's a shit company so I agree with him on that but it's fucked up to completely ignore your fans like he's been doing. At least give something back to them. Don't just hide from existence when people have paid money to see you. 

Just a stupid situation. He overreacted too much. I seriously wonder if he regrets it. 

But then again I can't assume exactly what happened because neither party has said anything on the matter. I do find it funny how they remove him from existence but keep his merchanidse up and show him in the "top sellers" section. Shows that people are still buying his merchandise even with him gone. Not a clearance sale or anything.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Vince McMahon said it perfectly at Survivor Series in 2001,

"Shit Happens!".


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


I didn't think that even the biggest of CM Punk fans would honestly believe he could be a bigger movie star than The Rock, but low and behold, here it is.

No. The Rock exudes stardom. He is a guy that production companies want in their films. He screams money and dollar signs.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

ceeder said:


> I didn't think that even the biggest of CM Punk fans would honestly believe he could be a bigger movie star than The Rock, but low and behold, here it is.
> 
> No. The Rock exudes stardom. He is a guy that production companies want in their films. He screams money and dollar signs.


Oh BS, Brazzers have already claimed they want Punk in their films


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

ceeder said:


> I didn't think that even the biggest of CM Punk fans would honestly believe he could be a bigger movie star than The Rock, but low and behold, here it is.
> 
> No. The Rock exudes stardom. He is a guy that production companies want in their films. He screams money and dollar signs.


You underestimate the Punk marks stupidity


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's a shame how much money he is throwing away.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Found this nice different Punk tribute on Yt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwONKEpM5R8


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> Found this nice different Punk tribute on Yt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwONKEpM5R8


Really nice tribute, but very short.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


:ti


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


Just when I think Punktards can't get any crazier someone like this comes along and proves me wrong. Wow. I hope to God you're infertile......end that line quick and painless.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


Being a movie star... A MOVIE STAR... vs being an actor... I don't see CM Punk ever winning an Oscar, so its a moot point. Rock is good at what he does. Movie don't always have to be art.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Rock and Batista ... were the #1 stars of their generation.


:austin3 :cena5


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk would be badass in GI Joe, as a Joe or apart of Cobra's team.
Hell, Punk could be the new Batman. That Superman-Batman movie's gonna suck anyway.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder why Aj hasn't tweeted since this shit happened? Makes me believe it's a work.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> :austin3 :cena5


Arguably


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


:stupid: No offense, but this is just hilarious & sad at the same time. fpalm


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


:lol: Stfu


----------



## jessyj2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

#Mark said:


> You're delusional if you don't think CM Punk is loving the hoopla. The guy is obviously a mark for himself.


He's probably reading this thread and masturbating whilst looking at himself in everybody's avatar and signature.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..The ironic thing is I reckon Punk has a better shot at being a more successful actor than Dwayne if he wants to go down that route, I mean REAL films, not the shitty action movies Dwayne is usually a part of, Punk has intense mannerisms and style that can easily translate onto big screen.


Please shut up, it's bad enough that other people on here rag on us fans of Punk but to read this just shows how delusional you really are.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Arguably


Understandable. But Stephanie and Vince clearly stated that stone cold was #1. And debating on whether which was #1 between Cena and batista is lol worthy 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CYC said:


> Understandable. But Stephanie and Vince clearly stated that stone cold was #1. And debating on whether which was #1 between Cena and batista is lol worthy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, to be fair, I was referring to the fact that for a very short time both Rock and Batista over-took Austin and Cena in terms of popularity / overness. Of course, there's no doubting that financially and otherwise Austin and Cena were #1.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

When I first read the news that Punk had left I was shocked, but I fully support him. If he felt like it was the smart thing at the time to walk out, then good for him.

Whether or not it was the right thing to do, I can't really say since I was not there with Punk and Vince. I'm sure there are plenty of things that happen behind the curtain that absolutely nobody on this site knows about. Who the fuck knows what could have happened.

But like Austin has said multiple times, he should have worked it out with Vince, and talked through it. Punk has publicly said that he and Vince have that sort of relationship, so why not call him on Monday when he first heard what was planned for Raw? Why not try to talk through it before deciding to walk out?

Maybe they did talk through it? Who the fuck knows. But I am glad that he walked out when he did as opposed to a week before Wrestlemania. He left early enough in the Road To Wrestlemania that it can be corrected before the real action starts after EC.

Personally, I think it was shitty of him to walk out, but I support him because he's been my guy for the past few years. I hope to see the Punk character back in the WWE once he's recharged.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Honestly. i think he'll be back at some point. maybe not now but if he truly is gone then it was a good run.He feels he was the number two guy when he was champ for a year plus! longest in 20 plus years was unhappy and yes, he does bitch and moan a lot and hey who could blame the guy he left on his own accord and i cant fault him for that. It remains to be seen what becomes of it either WWE acknowledges it or continues to ignore it (at this point its hard to) so the Chicago Raw in March should be interesting with reports of Hogan and Taker overshadowing Punk chants.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

What do you guys think of this perspective? I honestly think there's a lot of truth to it:



> The Boys Are the Marks
> 
> 
> February 11, 2014
> ...


http://www.wrestlezone.com/editorials/452483-the-boys-are-the-marks#.Uvtq7UymuRQ.twitter


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Hag said:


> When I first read the news that Punk had left I was shocked, but I fully support him. If he felt like it was the smart thing at the time to walk out, then good for him.
> 
> Whether or not it was the right thing to do, I can't really say since I was not there with Punk and Vince. I'm sure there are plenty of things that happen behind the curtain that absolutely nobody on this site knows about. Who the fuck knows what could have happened.
> 
> ...


*
Yeah it's not like Punk or Vince is letting us know what is going on. Also unfortunately Austin doesn't have so much to say about it since he has been there himself when he walked from the company. I could guess he could understand why depending exact reasons why though. But nobody can know for sure. Right now everything surrounding this thing is highly speculative. 

Also i do agree on walking this early there is still time to figure this thing out before the milestone mania. There is still a bit of time to build his match when/if he comes back.

Although we will be talking different things right after EC if Sting and Hogan joins the fray. *


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

LilOlMe said:


> What do you guys think of this perspective? I honestly think there's a lot of truth to it:
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/editorials/452483-the-boys-are-the-marks#.Uvtq7UymuRQ.twitter



Punk clearly wrote this himself. :gun:

Madden's covering for Punk. It's all a work...or a conspiracy. Why is WWE turning down my mic?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The article makes sense but you can't make demands on money that's not there yet. That would be a determining factor on his next contract but no wrestlers shouldn't boycott before WWE even has a tv deal in place. Or before the Network can even be profitable.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I find it ironic how there are these reports that there are those within WWE that aren't as concerned with Punk's departure because he wasn't a proven ticket seller or impact PPV draw...because the current champion and golden boy Randy Orton isn't one either. It's a complete double standard and completely plays into the notion of Vince and H's favorites.

At least Punk was #2 in merch sales, and was actually a fan favorite (face or heel), neither of which can be said of Orton.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

NoLeafClover said:


> I find it ironic how there are these reports that there are those within WWE that aren't as concerned with Punk's departure because he wasn't a proven ticket seller or impact PPV draw...because the current champion and golden boy Randy Orton isn't one either. It's a complete double standard and completely plays into the notion of Vince and H's favorites.
> 
> At least Punk was #2 in merch sales, and was actually a fan favorite (face or heel), neither of which can be said of Orton.


Thats for sure . It is funny huh, But not all that surprising!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

LilOlMe said:


> What do you guys think of this perspective? I honestly think there's a lot of truth to it:
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/editorials/452483-the-boys-are-the-marks#.Uvtq7UymuRQ.twitter


Yes. So much yes.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

That Madden article was so damn fanboy that made me dislike Punk a bit.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting. 

Just listened to Austins latest podcast when he was at RAW and mentioned "The CM Punk storyline continues" maybe it was the wrong choice of word but interesting non the less he may have made a slip up as well as later mentioning him as one of the top guys in WWE however with the asterisk of 'if he returns'


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Madden article makes a lot of sense, again have to take it with a grain of salt, b/c I doubt we will ever know that actual true story. But interesting read none-the-less. It makes sense that Punk would want to know how the WWE network having the PPVs streamed at no additional charge will effect PPV bonuses for himself and the other wrestlers.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

To me his reasons for leaving are a bit iirelevant, its how he left thats more important. He gave no notice or warning, just left without a farewell speech to the fans (which would have curtailed the CM Punk chants). How can he be trusted (from the company's perspective) with a top spot if he is just going to walk away from it like he doesn't give a shit. People may feel his reasons were righteous but there is still a right way of doing things. All he did was fuck things up even more during the most important time of year.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

_I will wait forever, always looking straight
Thinking, counting, all the hours you wait

See you on a dark night
See you on a dark night
See you on a dark night
See you on a dark night
_










#HeWillRise


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _I will wait forever, always looking straight
> Thinking, counting, all the hours you wait
> 
> See you on a dark night
> ...



fpalm fpalm


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

^

Is a massive John Cena fan (aww). Hates CM Punk. Continues to make stellar contributions in this thread.


So many negative haters. Yet they humbled me, Soulrollins and Cynical Heel for expressing harmless fandom.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait for Raw in Chicago.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

xDD said:


>


genuinely gave me goosebumps, beautiful. why can't we have this ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> genuinely gave me goosebumps, beautiful. why can't we have this ?


Because of :vince5 and :hhh2, unfortunately.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

xDD said:


>


F'n awesome.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck, oh what could have been


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

xDD said:


>


Vince would be a meat seller in a Greenwich, Connecticut market stall by May if that sht actually happens.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Vince would be a meat seller in a Greenwich, Connecticut market stall by May if that sht actually happens.


The only person who draws more than CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in WWE is Cena. Punk has been 1/2 top merch seller for years.


Explain this:














Not sure why I'm responding to WF's most obvious gimmick indyvanillamidgetdraw gimmick poster. The ''onlysmarkslikepunkandbryan'' gimmick is overplayed to death.
This guy doesn't get banned but innocent, honest, positive, Punk marks do for taking the bait.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Explain this.......

The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign

August 13-17 *2.85* 
August 20-24 *3.14* 
August 27-31 *3.13* 
September 3-7 *2.83* 
September 10-14 *2.89* 
September 17-21 *2.86* 
September 24-28 *2.72* 
October 1-5 *2.54* 
October 8-12 *2.8* 
October 15-19 *2.81* 
10/22 – 10/26 *2.48* 
10/29 – 11/2 *2.95 *
November 5-9 *2.78 *
November 12-16 *2.86 *
November 19-23 *2.73 *
11/26 – 11/30 *2.7* 
December 3-7 *2.55 *
December 10-14 *2.67 *
December 17-21 *2.87 *
December 24-28 *2.2* 
December 31 *2.32	*-
Jan. 3-4	-	

The Rock returns....
Jan. 7-11	*3.1* 
Jan. 14-18	*3.19* 
Jan. 21-25	*3.0*

Then the 1st Raw after The Great One won the title. Restoring it's prestige.	
1/28 – 2/1	*3.67* 

:ti


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

A promo from the people that bring the "ratings" for a main event match at Wrestlemania





A promo from a retired guy and a vanilla midget from the indies who can't draw,for a video game.





See the difference in entertainment


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you even talking about? The Rock was a special attraction. Of course he got good ratings :lmao 
seriously, what the fuck are you getting at?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why should people care about ratings if you don't work for WWE? Oh yeah, to hold them against people. I don't care how many other people are watching what I'm watching. As long as I'm entertained, I will not complain. I like guys like Punk and Bryan for what they bring to the table, not fuckin ratings or how much they draw.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign
> 
> ...


- Punk wasn't the main-event, Cena was. Anyone with a brain would tell you that the Punk/Heyman heel run was the only saving grace of 2012.
- No one said Punk outdraws a returning Rock. You implied a Punk vs Bryan match would bankrupt WWE. 
- WWE consider Punk in the top 5 GOAT Champions. They wouldn't put a guy in there who doesn't make them money. 
- Draw /= Good. Twlight isn't the greatest series of films ever made. Bieber isn't the greatest musician to ever live. 
- Change your gimmick. Why did you come out of nowhere and turn this into a ratings mark war. All you post about in this forum is calling Punk/Bryan indy vanilla midgets who no one other than ''neck beards'' want to see.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Deptford said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? The Rock was a special attraction. Of course he got good ratings :lmao
> seriously, what the fuck are you getting at?


Don't feed the gimmick poster. Mods only take action when Punk marks take the bait and snap. 

Must remember this myself.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

All I saw from that video was Austin killing Punk in every aspect.

It's funny because, Austin never killed the Rock during their primes. There is a reason he got surpassed in late 99. Oh and for you Punk youngin's, this was before he ever made a movie.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> All I saw from that video was Austin killing Punk in every aspect.
> 
> It's funny because, Austin never killed the Rock during their primes. There is a reason he got surpassed in late 99. Oh and for you Punk youngin's, this was before he ever made a movie.


Didn't most Rock-Austin promos end in Rocky eating a Stunner? Or at least the more memorable ones.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> All I saw from that video was Austin killing Punk in every aspect.
> 
> It's funny because, Austin never killed the Rock during their primes. There is a reason he got surpassed in late 99. Oh and for you Punk youngin's, this was before he ever made a movie.


Ae marks. :no:

Just because you liked a current wrestler doesn't make you a kid.
Also, It was Austin's own doing and not wanting to work matches that The Rock was happy to work as to why Rock "surpassed" him. Austin was getting fed up in 99 and Rock was eager. Nothing to do with talent.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: KingLobos

Gimmick: AE > Everything. Is not a fan of any wrestler (including his favourite) after 1999.

Favourite wrestler in 2014: New Age Outlaws (his words).

Post credibility: Zero.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Didn't most Rock-Austin promos end in Rocky eating a Stunner? Or at least the more memorable ones.


Well, Austin stunned everybody. Even Santa Clause.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

wow BM Phil's ratings as champ were really pathetic. Casuals give 0 fucks about him and that he's gone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Well, Austin stunned everybody. Even Santa Clause.


Wish he would stun Beiber.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Name: KingLobos
> 
> Gimmick: AE > Everything. Is not a fan of any wrestler (including his favourite) after 1999.
> 
> ...


lol

Yes the NAO are my favorite wrestler today. You are very smart and bright. 

Hint: Sarcasm.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao People like New Age Outlaws in 2014? Get with the times!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god AE marks are the worst posters on this forum lol


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

If Gangrel came back in 2018 he'd be their favourite out of everyone.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> If Gangrel came back in 2018 he'd be their favourite out of everyone.


In 2018? My favorite will be Joe McDonald.

Speaking of Gangrel though. Dat theme song.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

AE marks have been taking a beating in this thread.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> AE marks have been taking a beating in this thread.


Wrestling is srs business


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> All I saw from that video was Austin killing Punk in every aspect.
> 
> It's funny because, Austin never killed the Rock during their primes. There is a reason he got surpassed in late 99. Oh and for you Punk youngin's, this was before he ever made a movie.


I am curious to tell me what you saw in the Rock/Cena video..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JamesK said:


> I am curious to tell me what you saw in the Rock/Cena video..


Both of them sucking each other off. Not enough hatred.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> All I saw from that video was Austin killing Punk in every aspect.
> 
> It's funny because, Austin never killed the Rock during their primes. *There is a reason he got surpassed in late 99.* Oh and for you Punk youngin's, this was before he ever made a movie.


yes, its called an injury


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

lol at G-Rated Is Coming.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

Can the mods edit the first post and post all the links to the articles or post the articles of why he left, etc?

because its 485 pages and I don't want to go through all of them, I'm sure others don't wanna do that either. The ones who are not part of the discussion.

Thanks


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

The only reason CM Punk had the year-long title reign was because The Rock didn't wanna work before January.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd just like to add to this ridiculously long thread, the issue of PPV royalties and payouts to the talents is in my opinion going to be a very big deal in the next few months. If WWE does not address how the new network format and network fee will affect the payout to their talent, CM Punk will not be the only one to be enraged and threaten walkout.

It's a serious issue, and the likelihood is indeed lesser pay each PPV for the talent. That won't sit well with anyone I wouldn't think, and it will only worsen if WWE is either unwilling, or unable to discuss and explain it. And that is the bad part of it. They right now, may not be able to explain it because they too may not know how to lessen the blow that they will all be paid less.

So this will be an interesting spring and next few months.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

xDD said:


>


Oh my GOATness.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign
> 
> ...


You mean those shows that John Cena was still advertised as the main event for? 

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow what a troll i love how he uses rock's reign when rock returned at rumble when the RR season always gets a ratings bump because it is the beginning to the road to wrestlemania

ratings always go up from jan - april


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

pagi said:


> The only reason CM Punk had the year-long title reign was because The Rock didn't wanna work before January.


True, he'd have lost it to Ryback if ROck wasen't in the equation.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


> wow what a troll i love how he uses rock's reign when rock returned at rumble when the RR season always gets a ratings bump because it is the beginning to the road to wrestlemania
> 
> ratings always go up from jan - april


Yup, Jan to April is always hot busines, I'm sure that guy is just trolling though because most of those RAWs golden boy Cena was also featured heavily.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign


what the fuck are you comparing numbers during football season with numbers during mania season for?

using your logic randy orton is a much bigger draw now than back in november/december last year :no: that week he worked the houseshow in toronto instead of raw his drawing power shot up..

october 28......2.98
november 4......2.75
november 11.....2.73
november 18.....2.73
november 25.....2.93
december 2......2.65
december 9......2.84
december 16.....2.96
december 23.....2.68
december 30.....orton working houseshow that night

jan 6...........3.23
jan 13..........3.12
jan 20..........3.46
jan 27..........3.24
feb 3...........3.15
feb 10..........3.14


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> The article makes sense but you can't make demands on money that's not there yet. That would be a determining factor on his next contract but no wrestlers shouldn't boycott before WWE even has a tv deal in place. Or before the Network can even be profitable.


But you *can *make demands on money that will no longer be there (PPV bonuses). 

In that Punk interview a week or so before he walked out, he showed great concern on PPV bonuses and how the Network would affect his paycheck. No one knew how it would shake up. If my job had a HUGE change in payscale and here we were closing in on the launch date and still no one knows how it will reflect in pay, I'd demand a guaranteed amount or walk out until it's cemented. 

I don't work for appreciation. I don't work for respect. I work for a paycheck. Why are wrestlers different?


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Orton had higher ratings than Punk as champion


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Pls stop feeding the bait from drawvanillamidget gimmick posters. Mods won't take action until we retaliate and get humbled.

*Just as I say that the jobber with no sig/av edits his post.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Fanboi101 said:


> Phil Orton
> 
> 10/29 – 11/2 2.95 october 28......2.98 Orton
> November 5-9 2.78 november 4......2.75 Phil
> ...


Injured Punk in a rivalry against Ryback vs Randy Orton and Cena in a rivalry to unify the two main titles of the company. 

What did you expect? What an absurd comparison.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fanboi101 said:


> Orton had higher ratings than Punk as champion


Yet Punk as champ drew 1.2 million buys for WM 28. unk


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fanboi101 said:


> Orton had higher ratings than Punk as champion


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

_Oh life, it's not bigger
It's not bigger than Punk
And CM Punk is not here
The lengths that I will go to
The distance in your eyes

That's me in the corner
That's me in my room
Losing my patience
Trying to keep up with you
And I don't know if I can do it

I thought that I heard your music
I thought that I heard you shooting
I think I thought I saw you Tweet

Every whisper 
Of every waking hour
I'm choosing my dirtsheet speculation
Trying to keep an eye on you_










#BringHimBack


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

xDD said:


>


:mark:
I cried...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign


Most of what you quoted was during the football season, when Raw ratings are usually lower in the first place. And besides that, the dips in viewership were comparatively small, and still hovered close to the 3.0 mark.

The reason Rock brought up ratings is because he's the Rock. Simple as that. Rock is a household name and him winning the title is going to bring in short term viewers no matter what.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Oh life, it's not bigger
> It's not bigger than Punk
> And CM Punk is not here
> The lengths that I will go to
> ...


you know, this one time i was walking around central park and i saw two guys making out

and until i saw your post, it was the gayest thing ive ever seen


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Oh life, it's not bigger
> It's not bigger than Punk
> And CM Punk is not here
> The lengths that I will go to
> ...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Oh life, it's not bigger
> It's not bigger than Punk
> And CM Punk is not here
> The lengths that I will go to
> ...



So.....you've basically just given up on losing your virginity at this point, right?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Oh life, it's not bigger
> It's not bigger than Punk
> And CM Punk is not here
> The lengths that I will go to
> ...


Are you a serial killer?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> _Oh life, it's not bigger
> It's not bigger than Punk
> And CM Punk is not here
> The lengths that I will go to
> ...












At least it was a REM song :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Explain this.......
> 
> The record breaking ratings during Punk's title reign
> 
> ...


Worst poster on this forum. I'm almost positive this is Hawksea's new account.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The most hilarious thing it's that CM Punk would reject G-Rated affections and feel creeped out with the dude.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Fanboi101 said:


> Orton had higher ratings than Punk as champion


and punk had higher ratings than cena comparing same time period april-august 2012 with april-august 2013. more people in total watched raw in 2012 with punk as champion the whole year than watched raw in 2013 with rock, cena and orton champions...

mania 28 till summerslam 2012 raw averaged a 3.16 rating with punk as champion
mania 29 till summerslam 2013 raw averaged a 2.98 rating with cena as champion

even rocks first title run in over a decade barely beat out punks numbers a year earlier

rumble 12 till mania 28 raw averaged a 3.2 rating 
rumble 13 till mania 29 raw averaged a 3.335 rating.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..That Orton comment again was pure trolling, for a start Randy Orton can't even give his merch away let alone sell it, and I've never known any other supposed "top star" to get the boring chants as much as he does.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> Oh my GOATness.


My god, that makes me want that match. Too bad


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

I do think CM is the kinda guy to laugh off maniac fans that don't let go, but that being said, Raw is worse without him.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> The most hilarious thing it's that CM Punk would reject G-Rated affections and feel creeped out with the dude.


Punk doesn't even like his fans.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Has he found his smile yet?


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Punk doesn't even like his fans.


Yeah that's why he's done the most non-profit panels out of any wrestler past or present.

Why he's one of the few top guys who even acknowledges his fans on Twitter. Going as far as bantering and praising 'decent' Tweets. 

Him and Jericho were the only ones who gave the fans everything they wanted on their DVD releases. Most others (Cena, Orton) don't give a shit.



*Must remember not to feed and take bait


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Pls stop feeding the bait from drawvanillamidget gimmick posters. Mods won't take action until we retaliate and get humbled.
> 
> *Just as I say that the jobber with no sig/av edits his post.


The day you get humbled again will be a good day. The fewer rampaging CM Punk fanboys the better. :ban


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The amount of passion and butthurtness still here is impressive

I you could say, "the fire burns, always"


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

he's just taking a break so that he can grow his hair out and bleach it again


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The fact that he still hasn't spoken outs scream "work" to me. 

But it isn't a work though. 

LOL G, how hard would you mark if he returned at the Chicago RAW?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

My boy validreasoning killing it as usual.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> and punk had higher ratings than cena comparing same time period april-august 2012 with april-august 2013. more people in total watched raw in 2012 with punk as champion the whole year than watched raw in 2013 with rock, cena and orton champions...
> 
> *mania 28 till summerslam 2012 raw averaged a 3.16 rating with punk as champion*
> mania 29 till summerslam 2013 raw averaged a 2.98 rating with cena as champion
> ...


Lesnar having 2 PPV feuds in that period plus Raw 1000 AE esque number was more responsible for that figure.

A more comparable timeline would be post Summerslam 2012 until Rock won the title (when Phil had those 2.5's and 2.6's) so there would only one part time feud for each period pulling the numbers (Rock at RR 2013, Brock at SS 2013).

Cena mid 2013 reign = 2.9
Punk post-SS 2012 till title drop reign = 2.6



> even rocks first title run in over a decade barely beat out punks numbers a year earlier
> 
> rumble 12 till mania 28 raw averaged a 3.2 rating
> rumble 13 till mania 29 raw averaged a 3.335 rating.


Yeah, because Rock wasn't almost wholly responsible for *both* of that. The best numbers in those shows were when Rock appeared. 2013 being slightly higher than 2012 just means they prefer to see Rock as the champ rather than when he's not.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Lesnar having 2 PPV feuds in that period plus Raw 1000 AE esque number was more responsible for that figure.
> 
> Yeah, because Rock wasn't almost wholly responsible for *both* of that. The best numbers in those shows were when Rock appeared. 2013 being slightly higher than 2012 just means they prefer to see Rock as the champ rather than when he's not.



yeah give credit to someone else when numbers are good and credit to punk when all numbers are bad, biased much :lmao



> A more comparable timeline would be post Summerslam 2012 until Rock won the title (when Phil had those 2.5's and 2.6's) so there would only one part time feud for each period pulling the numbers (Rock at RR 2013, Brock at SS 2013).
> 
> Cena mid 2013 reign = 2.9
> Punk post-SS 2012 till title drop reign = 2.6


so you think its ok to compare raw with no sporting competition head to head and raw up against mnf which takes away about 20-30% of the 18-49 male demo every year..


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Punk doesn't even like his fans.


cm punk likes his fans he just hates the iwc smart marks who think they know the ins and outs of business because they read dirt sheets and watch RF shoot interviews

unk8


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

p862011 said:


> cm punk likes his fans he just hates the iwc smart marks who think they know the ins and outs of business because they read dirt sheets and watch RF shoot interviews
> 
> unk8


And you think that discrediting the IWC isn't an actual concentrated effort by the industry?

No one likes to be called out on their BS and the IWC have a tendency to do that time and time again.


----------



## Energy (Feb 2, 2014)

Do we have any news from wwe or punk yet ? I miss him so much. 



stevefox1200 said:


> The amount of passion and butthurtness still here is impressive
> 
> you could say, "the fire burns, always"


Dude that's fantastic. You have me in stiches. I wish I thought of that


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

This thread has gone full retard.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This fucking thread


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Let's look back on the life of CM Punk.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

p862011 said:


> cm punk likes his fans he just hates the iwc smart marks who think they know the ins and outs of business because they read dirt sheets and watch RF shoot interviews
> 
> unk8


Kinda ironic since he acts like he knows it all also.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

No news since he left........ why the fuck is this thread even stickied?. Four Hundred and Eighty Eight pages of bullshit.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

I was just in Chicago for the weekend and saw Punk push an old lady off a wheelchair. It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Can this thread just be unstickied? Not like there's been any news and people are just going around in circles.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> No news since he left........ why the fuck is this thread even stickied?. *Four Hundred and Eighty Eight pages* of bullshit.


196....****


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Reaper Jones said:


> Can this thread just be unstickied? Not like there's been any news and people are just going around in circles.


Seriously. I hate these sticky threads because you have read through 100+ pages just to see if there's been any updates.


----------



## smaksu (Feb 9, 2014)

This thread must remain stickied for at least 434 days. unk


----------



## Enrage (Apr 13, 2009)

smaksu said:


> This thread must remain stickied for at least 434 days. unk


After which, the OP deletes it because it wasn't a sticky anymore and no longer on the first page unk8.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

p862011 said:


> cm punk likes his fans *he just hates the iwc smart marks who think they know the ins and outs of business because they read dirt sheets and watch RF shoot interviews*
> 
> unk8


You just described the majority of his marks. unk


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> 196....****


Noobs setting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I do miss Punk...I don't agree with him on some things..but his presence on air is a loss for me


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Now people can stop talking about this irrelevant Waffle House counter cook.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

_"Everything's got to end some time. Otherwise nothing would ever get started." _- The Doctor


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Now people can stop talking about this irrelevant Waffle House counter cook.


Use quotations if you choose to quote the great philosopher Kevin Nash. Don't try and pass off them comments as your own. Fun fact, Kevin Nash is a big CM Punk mark.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

unk5 is a draw look how many viewed this thread.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

A draw in the IWC for sure.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good bye Punk thread, it was good times and it was bad times! But it was darn sure interesting!

And with that I say. I ain't going to miss Punk one bit!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Captain IWC said:


> unk5 is a draw look how many viewed this thread.


Don't make me say this because I'm a huge Punk fan myself ... 

Look at the number of views and it still didn't draw a dime. That's IWC for ya


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

unk3 unsticked already


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

smaksu said:


> This thread must remain stickied for at least 434 days. unk





Enrage said:


> After which, the OP deletes it because it wasn't a sticky anymore and no longer on the first page unk8.


:clap


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate to say it because at one time I LOVED Punk but with him the way he has been for a while, I honestly haven't even missed him. He has been so badly overshadowed by Bryan and the other few storylines going on that I ain't missing him at all. Kinda weird really.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

604,684 views. Impressive.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

He was stale as heck before he left, I actually don't mind the fact that he is gone.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

eflat2130 said:


> I hate to say it because at one time I LOVED Punk but with him the way he has been for a while, I honestly haven't even missed him. He has been so badly overshadowed by Bryan and the other few storylines going on that I ain't missing him at all. Kinda weird really.


overshadowed? probably because bryan was feuding with the authority and randy orton while punk feuded with paul heyman and curtis axel and punk is a better heel than face


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

CM Punk spotted at the Chicago airport, picking up AJ Lee.


























That old lady photobomb :lol

That creepy guy at the back :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So it has been two weeks of RAW *NOT* getting hijacked by Punk chants. Are people still holding out hope for tonight, or has their default position become "Just wait for Chicago"?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wait for Chicago, and see where things go from there.

Regardless though, people should stop worrying about the situation whether Punk comes back, is even taken back, or not, the WWE will continue to move on.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> CM Punk spotted at the Chicago airport, picking up AJ Lee.


I was actually sort of worried that Cabana was right and Punk had died or something.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


>


Well...he didn't lose his smile there.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

it's hard to lose your smile with AJ's bony little crotch brushing very comfortably against your little man.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

When Punk said he wasn't hard up for money he wasn't lying, killer ride.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Why's he wearing shorts in that weather? I know you've given up on wrestling, but don't give up on good health Mr. Punk!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it wrong that the first thing I thought is "CM Punk is driving an Asian car?"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> When Punk said he wasn't hard up for money he wasn't lying, killer ride.


What kind of car is that?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> What kind of car is that?


..POretty sure it's a Mercedes SLS but I could be mistaken


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Yea pretty sure it's an SLS.

Well, atleast we know his alive fuck, haven't heard a thing from him for nearly a month! 

It's almost certain now that the Chicago show will show us what the situation is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like I said in the other thread, who cares, and he looks like shit. It's nice that AJ was given the whole weekend off to go fuck him though. Maybe she can fuck him back to a reasonable appearance.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Like I said in the other thread, who cares, and he looks like shit. It's nice that AJ was given the whole weekend off to go fuck him though. Maybe she can fuck him back to a reasonable appearance.


*Kinda odd saying this in a thread with almost 5,000 posts. Apparently a lot of people care.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Like I said in the other thread, who cares, and he looks like shit. It's nice that AJ was given the whole weekend off to go fuck him though. Maybe she can fuck him back to a reasonable appearance.


Just because you do not care does not mean that no one else does.. A lot of people care which is why you hear the chants and see people talking about it everywhere including on the WWE Facebook pages, there website and constantly with people linking to there Twitter. People care although them being found and having pictures taken of them just shows the Media give a damn ( in that creepy way they do it by stalking celebs).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No shit. I know people actually care. And it's quite pathetic. YAY CM PUNK WAS SPOTTED AT THE AIRPORT PICKING UP HIS GIRLFRIEND SO HE CAN TAKE HER BACK HOME AND FUCK HER ON X-MEN COMICBOOKS.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

BRING GOD BACK AJ!!! :jose


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> YAY CM PUNK WAS SPOTTED AT THE AIRPORT PICKING UP HIS GIRLFRIEND SO HE CAN TAKE HER BACK HOME AND FUCK HER ON X-MEN COMICBOOKS.


*Sounds like an awesome day to me. (Y)*


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

What I want to know is, what is everyone going to do if he never comes back? I haven't watched since he left.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DragonSleeper said:


> What I want to know is, what is everyone going to do if he never comes back? I haven't watched since he left.


Bitch on internet and spam that stupid #BringBackPunk shit most likely :lmao


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

DragonSleeper said:


> What I want to know is, what is everyone going to do if he never comes back? I haven't watched since he left.


I haven't watched since he left either. Refuse to watch until he come back, I'll watch DAT Chicago Raw just to see the crowd go insane. 

CM Punk is the reason I came back to WWE and the only reason I continued watching. There will never be another CM Punk in pro-wrestling.

#NoPunkNoWWE


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Every year around Mania time, I get so excited that I have dreams about the event (how it looks, the feel of watching, actually being there live). The other night I had a dream about being at the Chicago event and Punk returned to the loudest pop I've heard in my life!! 

Is it bad that the first thing I thought of in that dream was "Whoa, this is INCREDIBLE!! Can't wait to read the forum and see what everyone's thinking!!" 

But yeah, the disappointment I felt when I woke up was insane  It still feels like a favorite tv show just getting cancelled before it starts it's most anticipated season.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> I haven't watched since he left either. Refuse to watch until he come back, I'll watch DAT Chicago Raw just to see the crowd go insane.
> 
> CM Punk is the reason I came back to WWE and the only reason I continued watching. There will never be another CM Punk in pro-wrestling.
> 
> #NoPunkNoWWE





DragonSleeper said:


> What I want to know is, what is everyone going to do if he never comes back? I haven't watched since he left.


:lmao seriously? I'm a Punk fan but you guys are taking this too far. 

The show goes on without him. Mania will be fine without him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wrestlemania 30 will be shit with or without CM Punk.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Might as well have this thread stickied again since we got some sort of news.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

CM Punk did what no other pro-wrestler has or will ever do.

TURN DOWN MILLIONS FOR INTEGRITY.

Ziggler is fucking jobbing to NXT newbies in dark matches. Sandow is jobbing to the likes of Darren Young on SD and on ME every week.

Why should CM Punk settle for anything other than WM Main-event, when the company only a few months ago put CM Punk in the TOP 5 GOAT CHAMPIONS list. He knows he is the Best. Everyone with a brain knows he is the BEST.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rock marks are coming for G-Rated, I can feel it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/83...kelimination-chamber-update-and-more.html?p=1

There was talk going around at the weekend house shows that CM Punk was given his official release from WWE on Friday. We have not been able to confirm that and Punk is still shown on the Superstars page of WWE website. We did hear from a few people that spoke to him recently and he is telling them that he is "done".


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why should anyone settle for less than they are entitled?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> CM Punk did what no other pro-wrestler has or will ever do.
> 
> TURN DOWN MILLIONS FOR INTEGRITY.
> 
> ...


LOL he's not the only guy to do that. Get your head out of his ass please.

*If* the real reason why Punk left is because he was pissed off that he wasn't going to be in the last match at Mania, then he's a selfish piece of a shit and a mark for himself. 

Btw he's not *the* best. Calm that down.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> :lmao seriously? I'm a Punk fan but you guys are taking this too far.
> 
> The show goes on without him. Mania will be fine without him.


I actually stopped watching since the Rumble, after Batista won, since I'd lost hope in the company, after being frustrated for months, but have decided to tune in this week, since I have nothing better to do, and Elimination Chamber will be where the WM card will be shaped, and it will be interesting to see what takes place on Sunday. As for Punk leaving, it sucked to read, but it had and has no direct effect on me watching now, since he hasn't been involved in anything of interest since his match with Lesnar. 

He does however influence whether or not I will watch shows, long-term, and I could only hope he returns at some point, and gives it his all, again, once he does return. Punk at his best is better than anyone currently employed in the WWE, in overall.



Headliner said:


> Btw he's not *the* best. Calm that down.


I would say he is. *In his prime*, he is far more interesting to most on the mic than Cena, and has delivered significantly better matches than Cena has with some opponents.

I am not saying I agree with the post you were responding to, but I don't see who "the best" would be, then, and why.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :lmao seriously? I'm a Punk fan but you guys are taking this too far.
> 
> The show goes on without him. Mania will be fine without him.


What does that even mean? The show goes on if you replace the WM card with my family. 

Mania will be 'fine'. WRESTLEMANIA 30 is the biggest event in pro-wrestling history. 'Fine' doesn't cut it. Orton vs Batista isn't worthy of main-eventing Main-Event. 
No sane human would prefer that over CM PUNK vs DANIEL BRYAN. Give them 25 minutes and they will shed years off their life for our entertainment. 
Greatest match in Wrestlemania history. They will not settle for anything less.

FROM:










TO:










TO:











This is destiny. This is what Hollywood wishes it could manufacture. The journey, the struggle, the sacrifices, the setbacks, the rejection, the brotherhood, the respect.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

^ I wish this years Mania did have Punk, he was a reason for me to watch and stay up till 4AM in the morning. The product is not worse without him, but I am less inclined to enjoy it now knowing I won't see him. 

As G-Rated said, Orton and Batista are not worthy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I would say he is. *In his prime*, he is far more interesting to most on the mic than Cena, and *has delivered significantly better matches than Cena has with some opponents.*
> 
> I am not saying I agree with the post you were responding to, but I don't see who "the best" would be, then, and why.


Incorrect. Cena's top match list is longer than Punk's in WWE, and it stacks up with Punk's just as well. Probably even better than Punk's.



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> What does that even mean? The show goes on if you replace the WM card with my family.
> 
> Mania will be 'fine'. WRESTLEMANIA 30 is the biggest event in pro-wrestling history. 'Fine' doesn't cut it. Orton vs Batista isn't worthy of main-eventing Main-Event.
> No sane human would prefer that over CM PUNK vs DANIEL BRYAN. Give them 25 minutes and they will shed years of their life for our entertainment.
> ...



:lmao this clown here. I'm over Punk vs Bryan. They've done it a bunch of times already and it was good. Only indy marks would still have that same interest. And the greatest match in Mania history is bullshit. At best it might crack top 5. At best.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> What does that even mean? The show goes on if you replace the WM card with my family.
> 
> Mania will be 'fine'. WRESTLEMANIA 30 is the biggest event in pro-wrestling history. 'Fine' doesn't cut it. Orton vs Batista isn't worthy of main-eventing Main-Event.
> No sane human would prefer that over CM PUNK vs DANIEL BRYAN. Give them 25 minutes and they will shed years off their life for our entertainment.
> ...



Ka-POW!!!! Nailed it, my friend. Vince could never buy or manufacture the amount of passion and emotion the fans would pour into that match.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I would say he is. *In his prime*, he is far more interesting to most on the mic than Cena, and has delivered significantly better matches than Cena has with some opponents.
> 
> I am not saying I agree with the post you were responding to, but I don't see who "the best" would be, then, and why.


His prime was just last year match quality wise. He gave us THREE ***** worthy matches. SS, WM and RAW. 

Meltzer (most respected and knowledgable pro-wrestling critic/writer) in 2013 had FIVE CM Punk matches in the Top Rated Matches of 2013 list. The most of ANY wrestler outside Japan.

He destroyed himself last year and the company shafted him for part-timers and old men.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Incorrect. Cena's top match list is longer than Punk's in WWE, and it stacks up with Punk's just as well. Probably even better than Punk's.


Punk has been afforded far less opportunities than Cena has, so of course Cena would have a longer list of top matches. Orton, Ziggler, and Mysterio are three examples of guys Punk has had better matches with than Cena. Punk's in ring style, *when he is 100%*, is less repetitive than Cena's, and his matches are thus less predictable. Let's say, in the ring, one could say they are equals. On the mic, Cena is very hit and miss at this point in time. His promos can be pretty awful and they can also be very good. Of course, Punk's promos since SummerSlam have been repetitive and boring, but prior to that, he was great on the mic, as a heel, and at some points as a face. I'll give you this: Punk's initial face run as WWE Champion included some pretty cringe-worthy segments and his mic work wasn't the greatest. However, his promos with Heyman over the summer were great, and so were many of his heel promos in late 2012 and early 2013. Sure, it may have something to do with gimmicks and character, yet I have found myself, and I'm sure many fans could say they have found themselves more entertained by Punk's promos than Cena's promos these past few years. I just don't see why you would so readily dismiss Punk as not being the best in the company.



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> His prime was just last year match quality wise. He gave us THREE ***** worthy matches. SS, WM and RAW.
> 
> Meltzer (most respected and knowledgable pro-wrestling critic/writer) in 2013 had FIVE CM Punk matches in the Top Rated Matches of 2013 list. The most of ANY wrestler outside Japan.


Punk was awful for his standards post-SummerSlam. I wouldn't consider any year his prime, I would more so consider him to be at his prime, say, from SummerSlam 2012 to SummerSlam 2013. In terms of mic work, he was as good during the SES gimmick, though, matches were not as impressive since he was not in the Main Event scene.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DragonSleeper said:


> What I want to know is, what is everyone going to do if he never comes back? I haven't watched since he left.


Fucking celebrate. His presence, to me, was no different than a Fandango vs Kofi Kingston match.



> There was talk going around at the weekend house shows that CM Punk was given his official release from WWE on Friday. We have not been able to confirm that and Punk is still shown on the Superstars page of WWE website. We did hear from a few people that spoke to him recently and he is telling them that he is "done".


Hope it's true.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> He knows he is the Best. Everyone with a brain knows he is the BEST.


Once again, you are talking like it's a fact. It's your own opinion, and probably has been since June 2011. Get that right, it's not a fact, son.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can easily dismiss Punk because he's not the best in the ring. Since his return he's been quite sloppy in the ring. With Lesnar/Punk as the exception, he didn't produce anything else that was that great. Bryan, Cena, Orton YES RESTHOLD ORTON and Ziggler have all performed better in the ring than him. Every since Summerslam Punk has been going through the motions. Because he wasn't into it, his ring work suffered.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Apparently Rener Gracie let slip recently that CM Punk is now "very serious" about pursuing an MMA career, but most likely not at the UFC.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can easily dismiss Punk because he's not the best in the ring. Since his return he's been quite sloppy in the ring. With Lesnar/Punk as the exception, he didn't produce anything else that was that great. Bryan, Cena, Orton YES RESTHOLD ORTON and Ziggler have all performed better in the ring than him. Every since Summerslam Punk has been going through the motions. Because he wasn't into it, his ring work suffered.


His ring work post SummerSlam was not the best. That means he is not at his best, so you can't judge him at his prime based off of that. And, in 2013, Punk delivered arguably the three best WWE matches of the year in Punk/Lesnar, Punk/Taker, and Punk/Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So are you really trying to justify Punk being the best now because of what he did six months ago and beyond?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

They weren't 'arguably' the best 3 matches last year.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So are you really trying to justify Punk being the best now because of what he did six months ago and beyond?


That boils down to what one's definition of "best" is. Of course he isn't the best at the moment. As of him leaving, quite a few guys like Bryan were definitely ahead of him. However, what I mean is that he was the best wrestler in overall upon leaving, in terms of what he is capable of, which I am judging based off of his previous performances.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

^@Headliner Just an honest question, was the last 6 or 7 months memorable or good in your opinion. Me I can describe it with one word and that's "Horrible". WM card looks horrible too, what else to defend.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh great the anti-Punk trolls have all gathered. Choke2Death as usual OUTTA NOWHERE comes in to say CM Punk is the worst of all time. Typical.

How many CM Punk fans is C2D going to get banned btw? What number are we on now? I lost count after Soulrollins said he was following him around negging and harassing him constantly.

''Sometimes I really wonder if you're a normal person.''

We all do my friend. You are missed and we lost a good member to the 'indy vanilla midgets' posters. If CM Punk and Rollins ever have a match again, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Now we know the real reason he left; he obviously demanded a jet to go with the bus so that he didn't have to get papped at the airport picking up his little sister and was told that only the big boys get their own jets.

:vince5 :trips2 :cena4 :rock4 :lelbrock unk3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RhodesForWHC said:


> That boils down to what one's definition of "best" is. Of course he isn't the best at the moment. As of him leaving, quite a few guys like Bryan were definitely ahead of him. However, what I mean is that he was the best wrestler in overall upon leaving, in terms of what he is capable of, which I am judging based off of his previous performances.


He wasn't the best wrestler upon leaving because at that point, he was going through the motions and half assing. Which goes back to my posts regarding those who were better than him. 


Sonnen Says said:


> ^@Headliner Just an honest question, was the last 6 or 7 months memorable or good in your opinion. Me I can describe it with one word and that's "Horrible". WM card looks horrible too, what else to defend.


It started out good and then turned bad. Mania will be fine. Taker/Lesnar and Bryan/HHH will be good matches. 

What does this have to do with anything???


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> They weren't 'arguably' the best 3 matches last year.


Actually, yes, they were arguably the 3 best matches of the year. A case could be made for Bryan/Cena or Rhodes Brothers/Rollins and Reigns by some as a Top 3 match. I personally think that the Punk matches were the top three, but it is not certain like you seem to think it is.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Oh great the anti-Punk trolls have all gathered. Choke2Death as usual OUTTA NOWHERE comes in to say CM Punk is the worst of all time. Typical.
> 
> How many CM Punk fans is C2D going to get banned btw? What number are we on now? I lost count after Soulrollins said he was following him around negging and harassing him constantly.
> 
> ...


You're hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Oh great the anti-Punk trolls have all gathered. Choke2Death as usual OUTTA NOWHERE comes in to say CM Punk is the worst of all time. Typical.
> 
> How many CM Punk fans is C2D going to get banned btw? What number are we on now? I lost count after Soulrollins said he was following him around negging and harassing him constantly.
> 
> ...


Get the fuck out of here. He was permanently banned for constantly insulting members. Don't speak on what you don't know.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> He wasn't the best wrestler upon leaving because at that point, he was going through the motions and half assing. Which goes back to my posts regarding those who were better than him.


Well then, basically, we are not in disagreement on anything. I agree with the fact that he wasn't the best at the time of his leaving. My point is that he was/is still the best overall, despite him being pretty bad at the time of his leaving, in comparison to others.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

punk not being at wrestlemania isn't making a huge difference because he was booked to lose to hhh (unless he re-signed a new deal)

hhh and bryan is a more logical program with a build stretching back to before summerslam, bryan going over hhh would also be a bigger deal imo.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Actually, yes, they were arguably the 3 best matches of the year. A case could be made for Bryan/Cena or Rhodes Brothers/Rollins and Reigns by some as a Top 3 match. I personally think that the Punk matches were the top three, but it is not certain like you seem to think it is.


It's subjective. I'd argue Cena-Bryan was MOTY. The 3 you mentioned were great but certainly not 'arguably' the best 3.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> It's subjective. I'd argue Cena-Bryan was MOTY. The 3 you mentioned were great but certainly not 'arguably' the best 3.


And how is that? Most agree that Lesnar/Punk was better than Bryan/Cena, and quite a few believe that Punk/Taker was the best match of the year, and some believe that Punk/Cena was. So it is arguable that they were the top three matches of 2013.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Quoth the Raven said:


> That old lady photobomb :lol
> 
> That creepy guy at the back :lol


Time to stay away from Tumblr.....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


> And how is that? Most agree that Lesnar/Punk was better than Bryan/Cena, and quite a few believe that Punk/Taker was the best match of the year, and some believe that Punk/Cena was. So it is arguable that they were the top three matches of 2013.


Actually :rock4 vs. :cena4 was the MOTY.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Actually :rock4 vs. :cena4 was the MOTY.


:vince5


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

It's a shame this thread goes in cycles:

Punk fans talk like normal people, express positive opinions 

To:

All anti-Punk haters come rushing in, derail and troll the thread to fuck. Turn into a mark war. Mods humble the Punk fans taking the bait.



I'm outta here, will come back when things get more civil.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here I'll help you. He's been removed from this thread. Now carry on, don't be like him and you'll be ok.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> And how is that? Most agree that Lesnar/Punk was better than Bryan/Cena, and quite a few believe that Punk/Taker was the best match of the year, and some believe that Punk/Cena was. So it is arguable that they were the top three matches of 2013.


What I got from that was you were saying they were arguably the best as in there's no argument to be had, apologies if I misunderstood.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :vince5


:vince2



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> It's a shame this thread goes in cycles:
> 
> Punk fans talk like normal people, express positive opinions
> 
> ...


Crying/being butthurt = expressing positive opinions?

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> What I got from that was you were saying they were arguably the best as in there's no argument to be had, apologies if I misunderstood.


Well, arguably means that it could be argued, not that it is certain. But it's fine.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/report-wwe-releases-cm-punk/17973/



> PWInsider.com is reporting that CM Punk may have been released from his WWE contract last week. It says that while this is unconfirmed, this is the belief being held by many within the company.
> 
> According to the report, the topic was the backstage chatter during this past weekend’s house shows. It was said that despite him still being listed on the official company website still, he was as good as “done” with the company. He was reportedly released last Friday.
> 
> ...



http://pwinsider.com/article/83637/...kelimination-chamber-update-and-more.html?p=1



> There was talk going around at the weekend house shows that CM Punk was given his official release from WWE on Friday. We have not been able to confirm that and Punk is still shown on the Superstars page of WWE website. We did hear from a few people that spoke to him recently and he is telling them that he is "done".


Would be surprising if true


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*

Finally they give Punk what he wants. Now all the speculation of him returning can stop, if this is true.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*

Great.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*

Good. 

He left on his own terms, albeit during the worst possible time, but he did it. 

WWE is just sweeping up the rest.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Headliner said:


> He wasn't the best wrestler upon leaving because at that point, he was going through the motions and half assing. Which goes back to my posts regarding those who were better than him.
> 
> It started out good and then turned bad. Mania will be fine. Taker/Lesnar and Bryan/HHH will be good matches.
> 
> What does this have to do with anything???


Well you said what did Punk do in the past 6 months well I basically just summed up everyone in the roster for not doing anything either and not that they did anything special in the other half of the year. First half of the year was very good but ever since Punk went down the card all we have witnessed is crap with Orton/Cena/Bryan program and I'm not saying that to defend Punk it's just the honesty of the situation. 

Well Taker/Brock will likely be good. As for the HHH/Bryan I already know it's gonna suck as a feud and the match might be good but I don't think it's gonna be anything special.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sonnen Says said:


> Well you said what did Punk do in the past 6 months well I basically just summed up everyone in the roster for not doing anything either and not that they did anything special in the other half of the year. First half of the year was very good but ever since Punk went down the card all we have witnessed is crap with Orton/Cena/Bryan program and I'm not saying that to defend Punk it's just the honesty of the situation.
> 
> Well Taker/Brock will likely be good. As for the HHH/Bryan I already know it's gonna suck as a feud and the match might be good but I don't think it's gonna be anything special.


But that still doesn't have any relation to anything. What everyone else does have nothing to do with Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well WWE did the obvious choice, if he wasn't coming back might as well be done with it now and not drag it out.

Now Punk is free to go to TN........can't even finish that with a straight face.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Good.
> 
> He left on his own terms, albeit during the worst possible time, but he did it.
> 
> WWE is just sweeping up the rest.


What are you talking about? It's absolutely a wonderful time to be a fan. "A better time" as Steve Austin said. We have a 45 year old grandpa as the face of the company for the foreseeable future. What can be greater?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> What are you talking about? It's absolutely a wonderful time to be a fan. "A better time" as Steve Austin said. We have a 45 year old grandpa as the face of the company for the foreseeable future. What can be greater?


We have that Big Show heel turn/mainevent run to look forward to. :genius


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> What are you talking about? It's absolutely a wonderful time to be a fan. "A better time" as Steve Austin said. We have a 45 year old grandpa as the face of the company for the foreseeable future. What can be greater?


Im talking in regards to Mania season, and the fact that he walked out so close to it. Only for the simple fact that there are loads of fans that paid top dollar to see this guy in a few weeks at the big dance. Some coming across the world to see him perform. Granted he isnt the only reason to be at mania for but there are die hards out there that had him as their biggest reason. Hell Im sure this applies to all the recent and future RAWS and House Shows he will miss.

Why he did it and whether or not you agree is another story but no changing the fact that it sucks he did this without a heads up to his fans and left his fans disappointed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

looks like Punk's heading to Bellator (can't see him going to UFC.)

Dixie is gunna be begging SPIKE & Bellator to let Punk show up on Impact. But he'd never stoop that low.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Too bad about Punk. Had a lot of great matches and promos and was one of the most popular guys and biggest stars, probably only second to Cena, that's one less guy the crowd actually gets hot for. 

On the bright side, there was speculation AJs career would be ruined when Punk broke up with her, it's great that's an impossibility now.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

CM Punk is released?? Ok, on to TNA or ROH or MMA...


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So ends the saga of the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Finally they give Punk what he wants. Now all the speculation of him returning can stop, if this is true.


If this is true being the key. There will still be speculation until wwe.com confirm it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Laughing my balls off at all the anti-Punk trolls in here. I rarely visit now, but it's always hilarious to see.

Glad to see he got his release. He owes us nothing after being the best performer the company has seen in the last five years. Excited to see where he chooses to go if he chooses to do anything at all now. Looks like it's going to be MMA for a bit. As for the WWE, I guess I'll return to watch if Punk ever chooses to return. Nothing else to see in that shithole of a company.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm finally going to chime in on this whole thing, as I've been lurking this thread since everything went down.

I respect the hell out of Punk for standing up for himself and his beliefs (assuming any of the dirtsheet stuff we've read about this is true, of course). The way he did it, reportedly, is unbelievably shitty, though.

Punk owes us nothing. If he got his release, good for him.

The one thing I don't understand is all this "he'll be back" or "WWE wants him back" stuff. Frankly, if I'm WWE, I wouldn't be particularly interested in bringing back somebody who walked out right before a live show and never came back. Incredibly unprofessional. Again, this is all assuming what we've read online is true.

I hope we see him back one day, but I won't hold my breath. And to make it clear, I'm currently wearing a CM Punk shirt under my work shirt - he's been one of my favorites since I started watching again in 2010.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> CM Punk did what no other pro-wrestler has or will ever do.
> 
> TURN DOWN MILLIONS FOR INTEGRITY.
> 
> ...


Now was Punk on the cross to the left of Jesus's or the right? I forget.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

That's unfortunate, but Punk doesn't owe anyone anything. I won't lie and say I'm not disappointed, but I wouldn't want him to stay if he really doesn't want to.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Can we change the thread title to: Official CM Punk loses his job thread?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

cm looser needs to die!!! hhh is the best in the company and punk turned him down so punk is ungreatfull!!! now he quit and i hope aj dumps him and he is alone forever!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I love how a lot of people that are mad that he's gone followed him throughout most of his career and saw him grow. I just started watching WWE again in fall '12 and got the last gasp of Punk's career, I'm really disappointed lol. I got some ROH DVDs and his documentary though so I'm trying to go through it to understand more about his growth, and to appreciate a larger part of his wrestling career.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh no punk's gone **Whispers**"Come back"**End Whisper**

I didn't start watching wrestling because of punk and i won't stop because of him..


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: CM Punk Reportedly Released By WWE*



superfudge said:


> If this is true being the key. There will still be speculation until wwe.com confirm it.


Maybe they haven't announced it because it's a Federal holiday today in the US (Presidents Day).


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Those 200 people that still think it's a work and ASSURED us they were correct hahahaha, well Punk can go he lose all passion and I was skipping all his matches lately also I hated how The Shield were feed to a unmotivated him, now that they are free from Punk I see a new sparkle on The Shield.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> looks like Punk's heading to Bellator (can't see him going to UFC.)
> 
> Dixie is gunna be begging SPIKE & Bellator to let Punk show up on Impact. But he'd never stoop that low.


Punk really hates TNA, but you never know; a lot of WWE guys that signed with TNA did it out of spite.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk really hates TNA, but you never know; a lot of WWE guys that signed with TNA did it out of spite.



I think Punk is done with pro-wrestling for a while, not just WWE. 

He needs to go and do something completely different for a year or 2, be it MMA or acting, he just needs to take a long break from wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

> Credit PWInsider.com
> 
> *CM PUNK GRANTED EARLY RELEASE FROM CONTRACT?*
> 
> ...




Damn...it does kind of suck not having Punk in WWE..he was one of the top reasons to go to the live shows 

I think Punk is going to take a long time off. I'm sure though Dixie will keep calling, knocking and bugging him to do whatever to sign him LMFAO :


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM "Walked out" Punk is gone. He's not making a return on the Chicago RAW, they'll just mute the crowd and send out John Laurinaitis. He's not coming back at the next Royal Rumble PPV to win it and face Daniel Bryan at WM 31. CM "Sloppy after Summerslam" Punk is *NEVER* coming back. Just getting that out there.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

if he goes to tna, he is desperate..


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

If I were you, I'd go buy CM Punk Merchandise now. If they announce it tonight or tomorrow, all of that stuff will be wiped off of there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kinda sucks..i'm not the biggest CM PUNK mark, fan, whatever..but it does take some of my WWE interest away..the product is still good but sucks that a good mouthpiece like him is gone..oh well...best of luck Punk (Y)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

If he was let out of his contract you can bet your ass that do not compete is still in effect until July. No way WWE waves that. No freaking way. It may have even been extended as compensation for the release. Didn't WWE make Lesnar sign a huge non-compete when he left the first time? In fact, if I remember right it was so long Lesnar sued WWE and got it reduced. Don't expect to see Punk working ANYWHERE before July IMO.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk had to get his release from WWE because AJ just wasnt up to the job.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I honestly think WWE brought in Batista knowing that Punk was going to be offski. No one knows if he'll be back I think he will be and I hope to fuck it doesn't get spoiled and it will be a massive pop for when he returns.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

kendoo said:


> I honestly think WWE brought in Batista knowing that Punk was going to be offski. No one knows if he'll be back I think he will be and I hope to fuck it doesn't get spoiled and it will be a massive pop for when he returns.


Nah... Punk was cool with Batista's returns cause " he is not a part timer like The Rock "


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

How is saying something negative about Punk trolling?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sucks that he's "officially" gone now. I enjoyed the fucking hell out of his heel run from the Summer of 2012 up until after Wrestlemania last year and wished that he had never turned face. Can't respect the fact that he "walked out" the way he did, even if WWE was doing some appalling, piss poor booking. Dude's too good to go to TNA, so I doubt that avenue even crosses his mind. Can't really blame him for looking out for what's best for him though.

:lmao I gotta admit though, I can't wait for both sides(Punk and WWE, whether it's Triple H, Vince, or whoever they send out) to shoot on each other. It's going to be hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To try and accede to G-Rated's wishes, we need to bring more positivity to this thread. I propose we all compose a Punk Haiku just to show our support for Phil. I couldnt bring myself to do it though. This was as close as I could get to a haiku.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hmm only thing that is remaining it seems is wwe confirming this on their own site. After that I will feel comfortable talking about this. Although it does suck since now it's almost certain he won't be around at Wm which I was really looking forward to. *


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Lets hope he goes home and gets in decent shape for when he does return.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Plot twist.. he beats Christian up before the ec and takes his spot


----------



## YESforBRYAN (Jan 30, 2014)

Has his merchandise still been for sale at live events throughout all of this?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, might as well still sell his merch and make money off of it.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Selling any or all of his merchandise until he's officially a gonner..is a smart move by the WWE..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Corey Graves will make a great CM Punk when he will be called to the main roster...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *Yeah, might as well still sell his merch and make money off of it.*


Not only that but I'd bet hard currency WWE has jacked the prices up a slight bit as well at live events. WWE will sell that stuff until they run out no matter what; they just won't restock or make any more new stuff.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ryan193 said:


> How is saying something negative about Punk trolling?


Welcome to WF.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> How is saying something negative about Punk trolling?


How is saying something positive about Punk riding his dick? It's a mad, mad, mad, mad world:draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this happened in 2009-2010, I'd be sad about his departure and his bitching would be justified. But now I say oh well, at least he left while he can still walk and I won't miss him.

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

funnyfaces1 said:


> So ends the saga of the greatest wrestler of all time.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Hopefully all of Punk's fans can get the F out too. You can support professional wrestling and you can support a quieter who doesn't appreciate what he was given. Your choice.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> Hopefully all of Punk's fans can get the F out too. You can support professional wrestling and you can support a quieter who doesn't appreciate what he was given. Your choice.


So basically leave WWE no matter what? I mean, if the WWE was professional itself and actually any good at wrestling basics like booking, this whole Punk fiasco one, wouldn't have happened, and two, the fans would have gotten over it. As it stands, I am about to walk because the WWE is a petthetic joke and deserves to lose money.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

> CM Punk has not been released from World Wrestling Entertainment, according to a statement issued from WWE to F4Wonline.
> 
> As noted earlier, reports circulated from PWInsider that the discussions at this past weekend live events that Punk may have already been granted an early release from the company, and sources close to the situation said he was "done."
> 
> This would be the first time that WWE has responded to inquires about Punk.


...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kronic said:


> ...


This is all just so weird... Punk is silent, WWE hasn't buried him on TV, and everything going around just doesn't make any sense anymore. I just don't get it. The only reason you would be this silent would be to work the smarks... but the WWE has never shown itself to be that smart. Course, maybe they are just waiting til Chicago to bury him...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned but CM Punk's image doesn't come up anymore on the WWE APP. By this I mean when the app is first launched it used to be an image of CM Punk for RAW. I it is now Bryan, Cena and Orton. I don't know if this was changed before or after he left.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe the silence on the CM Punk situation is because Vince doesn't believe Punk will be as much of a loss to the roster as everyone believes. 

Austin was still a huge star when he walked out, Vince lost a lot of potential money because of it. His ego got in the way and he felt scorned, that's why he had the announcers trash Austin on live TV.

With Punk he probably feels like he lost a high level talent but a easily replaceable IWC draw. Explains how Bryan has just slid right into what was supposedly Punks spot


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

And the CM Punk saga continues...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Must be a work.

He still has hair that looks like it was washed in a deep fryer. Only someone obligated by contract would keep the foodstamp look.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's not a work. WWE is not that smart...or unpredictable...


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is not a work. Think about how quickly WWE has blown through past storylines.

Punk walked out with the WWE title with no sign of returning... returned 2 weeks later.

Bryan gave into his demons turned his back on the universe and joined the Wyatt family... turned back 2 weeks later

Punk has been away longer than 2 weeks. WWE can't think further than 2 weeks ahead anymore.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

x096 said:


> I believe the silence on the CM Punk situation is because Vince doesn't believe Punk will be as much of a loss to the roster as everyone believes.
> 
> Austin was still a huge star when he walked out, Vince lost a lot of potential money because of it. His ego got in the way and he felt scorned, that's why he had the announcers trash Austin on live TV.
> 
> With Punk he probably feels like he lost a high level talent but a easily replaceable IWC draw. Explains how Bryan has just slid right into what was supposedly Punks spot


It is always a massive loss when you lose one of your best in ring wrestlers, mic workers, money makers and popular guys. CM Punk leaving is massive loss for the WWE and for the fans.

Everyone has to leave at some point. WWE is a machine and will continue to thrive they recovered when Sanmartino, Hogan, The Rock and Stone Cold left and they will when Cena leaves. I am not comparing him to the before mentioned names in star power but pointing out that WWE aren't going to struggle because of his departure.

They will in the long run lose a lot money from merchandise and will lose a lot of those fans that CM Punk brought back to the product. WWE will lose millions because if him leaving but in the greater schemes of things it will be a drop in the ocean to a company the size of WWE.

WWEs biggest loss is his matches and promos but that is subjective of cause.

RAW in Chicago will let us known either way what is going on.


I find the silence of his departure very strange. The fact that nothing has really been announced doesn't make much sense. The fact that he has fallen off the face of the planet is weird.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> It is always a massive loss when you lose one of your best in ring wrestlers, mic workers, money makers and popular guys. CM Punk leaving is massive loss for the WWE and for the fans.
> 
> Everyone has to leave at some point. WWE is a machine and will continue to thrive they recovered when Sanmartino, Hogan, The Rock and Stone Cold left and they will when Cena leaves. I am not comparing him to the before mentioned names in star power but pointing out that WWE aren't going to struggle because of his departure.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Punk leaving is more of a loss to us than the WWE machine. Adding one thing to what I said earlier WWE is, unfortunately, not a wrestling company anymore. Having someone address Punk leaving is probably "beneath" Vince now, lol.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Another thing is AJ has been silent as well, and she really has no reason to be. I still believe it's legit, and they're hoping he comes around.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

x096 said:


> I agree with you. Punk leaving is more of a loss to us than the WWE machine. Adding one thing to what I said earlier WWE is, unfortunately, not a wrestling company anymore. Having someone address Punk leaving is probably "beneath" Vince now, lol.


Even if it was a tweet for Punk, an interview from Punk, an announcement on the WWE website.

The silence is deafening and the fact that nothing at all has been mentioned from anyone is bizarre. Then add the fact that we are just over a month away from Wrestlemania and the WWE network starts the same week WWE is in Chicago is all a bit suspicious .

Say hypothetically this was a work and he did return In Chicago then just imagine the coverage, controversy and fan attention it would get and all the same week as the network release and the point when RTWM really heats up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *PUNK UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-02-17 22:37:40
> 
> ...


via PWInsider


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone been to a live event recently and are they still selling CM Punk merch ?


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

It makes sense for the WWE not to release him from his contract regardless of whether it's a work. It prevents him from wrestling for any other company since he still is under contract with WWE. WWE can also profit from his image while he is under contract I imagine. Punk also probably doesn't receive any pay since he walked out, so WWE doesn't really lose anything by having him under contract. I wouldn't read anything into the contract situation.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Even if it was a tweet for Punk, an interview from Punk, an announcement on the WWE website.
> 
> The silence is deafening and the fact that nothing at all has been mentioned from anyone is bizarre. Then add the fact that we are just over a month away from Wrestlemania and the WWE network starts the same week WWE is in Chicago is all a bit suspicious .
> 
> Say hypothetically this was a work and he did return In Chicago then just imagine the coverage, controversy and fan attention it would get and all the same week as the network release and the point when RTWM really heats up.


On the very small chance this is all a work, I will doth my hat to all concerned and say it's sheer genius and one of the best things WWE has done in many years.

However just seems to be far too many accounts of Punk genuinely having enough for it to be made up.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't miss the guy at all. He's been garbage on the mic and in the ring for a year..... His boring repetitive promos and invincibility in the ring were boring.

Opens up a spot for a guy like Cesaro.... Much more belivable as a threat... 6'5" and jacked, not a gross tattooed doughball


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> I don't miss the guy at all. He's been garbage on the mic and in the ring for a year..... His boring repetitive promos and invincibility in the ring were boring.
> 
> Opens up a spot for a guy like Cesaro.... Much more belivable as a threat... 6'5" and jacked, not a gross tattooed doughball


A below-average Punk is still better than the vast majority of the roster.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lien said:


> A below-average Punk is still better than the vast majority of the roster.


True to some extent, but just imagine Punk, Cesaro, Bryan, Ziggler, even Cena, Orton, and occasion spots of ADR/Christian as the main event. Man, would that be something. ANd thinking that most of the Shield and Bray Wyatt aren't too far behind. That could be or could have been something special...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> I don't miss the guy at all. He's been garbage on the mic and in the ring for a year..... His boring repetitive promos and invincibility in the ring were boring.
> 
> Opens up a spot for a guy like Cesaro.... Much more belivable as a threat... 6'5" and jacked, not a gross tattooed doughball


Is that the same year he has MOTY contenders with Cena, The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar. Cesaro is one of my favourite guys but in regards to the size comments and the reference to being 6ft 5 HBK, Chris Benoit , Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio, Eddie G, Daniel Bryan and Bret Hart disprove that poor logic.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Lien said:


> A below-average Punk is still better than the vast majority of the roster.


Not even close. His matches have been embarassing. Give me a guy who is trying over an entitled piece of shit every day of the week.



It's hilarious that people bitch about Cena being superman and being boring and repetitive.... That's exactly what punk was.


"I'm the best ever, I'm this ring, on this mic, and I'm here looking for a fight!" Ad naseum.

Then he wins. Sometime he even buries the whole shield.



He finally had to put someone over in Reigns and he got so mad he quit.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> True to some extent, but just imagine Punk, Cesaro, Bryan, Ziggler, even Cena, Orton, and occasion spots of ADR/Christian as the main event. Man, would that be something. ANd thinking that most of the Shield and Bray Wyatt aren't too far behind. That could be or could have been something special...


Yup.

Don't get me wrong, Punk hasn't been at his best post Payback return. But I think there's an absurd amount of revisionism going on now that it seems he has properly gone. He's one of the best things to have happened to the company in many, many years and it's a damn shame it seems we won't be seeing him again in a ring on the mic. How he's reportedly gone is seemingly very unprofessional but I think comments of "I'm glad he's gone" and "well he was no good anyway" - or comments along those lines - are at best petty and at worst do a complete disservice to an exceptional talent.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread but it is rumoured that this is a work and Punk is considering a return at the Chicago RAW. This is rumoured by the same person who broke the return of Hulk Hogan.

Probably dirt sheet bull shit rumours.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> Not even close. His matches have been embarassing. Give me a guy who is trying over an entitled piece of shit every day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sensing there's little point in arguing with someone who has such a warped mentality and anti-Punk agenda, but calling Punk's matches "embarrassing" is both sad and laughable in equal measures. Bravo on achieving that mixture.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Thinking the CM Punk chants may show up here or there as a new stand in boring chant ala Randy Savage/JBL and so on.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> Not even close. His matches have been embarassing. Give me a guy who is trying over an entitled piece of shit every day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sometimes because what's the point of him losing every time. Say that to your hero Triple H who does it most of the time. Also what embarrassing matches you're talking about. Even when Punk is injured and exhausted he puts on a top notch match and MOTYC.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dudechi said:


> He finally had to put someone over in Reigns and he got so mad he quit.


pretty sure he quit because he's tired of having part timers come back and headline WM.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM Punk is a lazy fuck who doesn't even do a sit up to save his life yet he wants everything handed to him cause he did a pipe bomb that anyone else could have delivered. Give me a break! Punk is a little bitch. I bet he's sitting at home crying about his imaginary injuries that are nothing compared to injuries that the older guys went into the ring every night with and eating like the fat cunt that he is and gaining more weight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> CM Punk is a lazy fuck who doesn't even do a sit up to save his life yet he wants everything handed to him cause he did a pipe bomb that anyone else could have delivered. Give me a break! Punk is a little bitch. I bet he's sitting at home crying about his imaginary injuries that are nothing compared to injuries that the older guys went into the ring every night with and eating like the fat cunt that he is and gaining more weight.


yup i am sure he is so affected by your words he may just bury his face in aj lee's ass to hide his sorrow


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> That old lady photobomb :lol
> 
> That creepy guy at the back :lol


Can't stop seeing the dude in the background as Brock :lmao

Vince keeping an eye on Punk :vince


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

p862011 said:


> yup i am sure he is so affected by your words he may just bury his face in aj lee's ass to hide his sorrow


what ass? :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> CM Punk is a lazy fuck who doesn't even do a sit up to save his life yet he wants everything handed to him cause he did a pipe bomb that anyone else could have delivered. Give me a break! Punk is a little bitch. I bet he's sitting at home crying about his imaginary injuries that are nothing compared to injuries that the older guys went into the ring every night with and eating like the fat cunt that he is and gaining more weight.


"fat cunt" :kobe


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread but it is rumoured that this is a work and Punk is considering a return at the Chicago RAW. This is rumoured by the same person who broke the return of Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Probably dirt sheet bull shit rumours.


I won't doubt it since CM Punk Photo is on the WWEShop.com logo on wwe. com a while ago.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Has anyone been to a live event recently and are they still selling CM Punk merch ?


Yeah, I went to one on the 8th and they were selling cm punk merch still


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> CM Punk is a lazy fuck who doesn't even do a sit up to save his life yet he wants everything handed to him cause he did a pipe bomb that anyone else could have delivered. Give me a break! Punk is a little bitch. I bet he's sitting at home crying about his imaginary injuries that are nothing compared to injuries that the older guys went into the ring every night with and eating like the fat cunt that he is and gaining more weight.


 He is probably at home chilling out with AJ, and his millions of dollars


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

CM Punk has not been released from World Wrestling Entertainment, according to a statement issued from WWE to F4Wonline.

As noted earlier, reports circulated from PWInsider that the discussions at this past weekend live events that Punk may have already been granted an early release from the company, and sources close to the situation said he was “done.”

This would be the first time that WWE has responded to inquires about Punk.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

I saw this earlier today as well. Not entirely sure what is going on but if rumors are to be believed, Vince really likes Punk and wants to find a way to make him come back again and work his absence into a got-tired-of-the-authority story.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

doinktheclowns said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread but it is rumoured that this is a work and Punk is considering a return at the Chicago RAW. This is rumoured by the same person who broke the return of Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Probably dirt sheet bull shit rumours.


Source?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

I could be wrong but i'm under the impression that if they release him from his contract then they no longer have the rights to his name, with him being the 2nd biggest mover of merch in the company it makes sense for them to get as much money out of his name as possible while they still can.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

i think punk is coming back you think wwe would let aj go spend the weekend with cm punk if he was'nt(AJ didn't work houses shows over the weekend and was in Chicago with punk)

why would they do that if he is done


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

*Of course not. Other than Cena, he is by far the biggest draw they have on the main roster.*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

WWE will just wait out his contract, it expires in July anyway.




p862011 said:


> i think punk is coming back you think wwe would let aj go spend the weekend with cm punk if he was'nt(AJ didn't work houses shows over the weekend and was in Chicago with punk)
> 
> why would they do that if he is done


That has nothing to do with the CM Punk situation in WWE.. If they can work out their issues, he'll come back. If they can't, he won't come back. Stop trying to tie AJ into the Punk situation. She has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

If indeed he is gone (which we'll find out after the Chicago Raw in March), then they are just using his name and likeness to sell merchandise. Sad how they make so much money off of him but can't give him what he's wanted and earned.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

Wonder what is up for him tho


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk has not been released from wwe*

ITS A WORK!!!

:side:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck! Nothing happens in this topic for a few weeks now all of a sudden it's hot again.

A few things, Punk's work from 2011-2013 Summerslam is up there with some of the best I've seen. Constant MOTYC and MOTY winners, amazing mic skills and just the uniqueness in what he did was what made him such a star.

His done for me, I just want this fucking shit to end. It's kinda boring, old repetitive and just same old shit, Punk marks posts thoughts, usual Punk haters bomb thread and spill useless theories on how bad he is, get the fuck over it. People say they don't care that his gone, why lie? You's keep running back to this thread discussing the same topic "CM PUNK". We're over 500 pages now, be realistic, if you's didn't care you wouldn't post.

I've been hoping to move on and continue watching since his departure but I can't see it even lasting to Mania, I'll give it up until Raw in Chicago and after that I may very well be done, Raw has been fucking disgraceful since the Rumble, Shield, Wyatts and Cesaro are the only things of interest and now the Shield will split to make way for a Reigns push anyways, and Batista is a fucking oxygen thief. 

Anyways Punk brought many back into wrestling me included, and he may very be the reason I stop watching.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

My bro said he saw Phil at the gym the other day, I didn't believe him at first because well just look at the guy, doesn't look like he has seen a gym before. Then my bro told me Phil uses the smith machine, no wonder he lost all his gains.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> Fuck! Nothing happens in this topic for a few weeks now all of a sudden it's hot again.
> 
> A few things, Punk's work from 2011-2013 Summerslam is up there with some of the best I've seen. Constant MOTYC and MOTY winners, amazing mic skills and just the uniqueness in what he did was what made him such a star.
> 
> ...



You want to move on....yet you have a CM Punk avatar, you have a CM Punk signature, and large-ass text with "Bring Punk Back."

Makes sense.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> You want to move on....yet you have a CM Punk avatar, you have a CM Punk signature, and large-ass text with "Bring Punk Back."
> 
> Makes sense.


Oh so my sig and avatar have a bearing on what I decide to do? They won't be going anywhere until someone of large interest arises. People with Rock, SCSA, HBK, Ric Flair etc sigs and avatars should move on aswell eh?

Stop picking an argument over petty shit.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Barry Static said:


> My bro said he saw Phil at the gym the other day, I didn't believe him at first because well just look at the guy, doesn't look like he has seen a gym before. Then my bro told me Phil uses the smith machine, no wonder he lost all his gains.


fpalm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Barry Static said:


> My bro said he saw Phil at the gym the other day, I didn't believe him at first because well just look at the guy, doesn't look like he has seen a gym before. Then my bro told me Phil uses the smith machine, no wonder he lost all his gains.


:banderas


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope he comes back.. personally he was one of the main reasons I got hooked back into watching wrestling after I stopped a few years ago


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> If indeed he is gone (which we'll find out after the Chicago Raw in March), then they are just using his name and likeness to sell merchandise. Sad how they make so much money off of him but can't give him what he's wanted and earned.


doesnt the fact that hes still under contract mean hes still getting paid?


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

WWE won't release Punk. They wouldn't want to take the chance that he goes elsewhere and builds on the momentum he has at the moment.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread but it is rumoured that this is a work and Punk is considering a return at the Chicago RAW. This is rumoured by the same person who broke the return of Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Probably dirt sheet bull shit rumours.


I can't see it. It just wouldn't make sense for them to not even mention Punk's name on the show since he left and have no in-universe explanation for why he left.

It would be very strange taking one of their best guys off TV for weeks on the road to Wrestlemania and not even acknowledging his existence, just for the sake of a big pop in Chicago, especially when Punk would get a huge pop there anyway. 

If it's a work, it's one of the most stupid works they've ever done.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Those deafening Punk chants are ruining my enjoyment of Raw..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If he gones, shame when he was ontop of his game, and in a storyline he felt he could sell, i really liked his work, when he was working something, not at the level he feels he or said line should be at, he was half assed, a shame but we've all been there.. When he was good, there was no one better in his era for me.. when he wasnt well meh.. 

I cant see his being a work now, they may try and sell it as such later, if he returns.. No doubt, he'll get a part time contract, and become the thing he hates most....  

Will we get the STYLES vs PUNK grudge match on fucking ROH youtube at new year then..??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> doesnt the fact that hes still under contract mean hes still getting paid?


I would have thought he's in breach, right now..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> doesnt the fact that hes still under contract mean hes still getting paid?


Don't think so, no. He's in breach. When Austin was in breach, he didn't get a dime.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Between this fiasco and his contract expiring soon... in the small chance Punk actually does go to WrestleMania, why on Earth should he deserve to WIN? He's handled the situation completely wrong. You can't reward that kind of behavior. Although I think this would make for good business, good promos, and an even hotter feud with Triple H. But without an extention, he really shouldn't win


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So we are fourRaws into Punk's exile. When exactly is the hijacking of Raw supposed to happen? This is what happens when you try to manufacture outrage instead of letting it happen organically like the backlash at The Rumble.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So we are fourRaws into Punk's exile. When exactly is the hijacking of Raw supposed to happen? This is what happens when you try to manufacture outrage instead of letting it happen organically like the backlash at The Rumble.


Well 2 out of the 4 raws you could argue are in firmly casual PG territory.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Barry Static said:


> My bro said he saw Phil at the gym the other day, I didn't believe him at first because well just look at the guy, doesn't look like he has seen a gym before. Then my bro told me Phil uses the smith machine, no wonder he lost all his gains.


What gains?


And don't gyms also have equipment for cardio & shit? Or is it all just "hulk smash/me needz bigger" type of stuff?


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> You want to move on....yet you have a CM Punk avatar, you have a CM Punk signature, and large-ass text with "Bring Punk Back."
> 
> Makes sense.


You think that's bad, I see a lot of people here with avatars of Stone Cold and other wrestlers from the 90s or earlier. Talk about not letting go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Well 2 out of the 4 raws you could argue are in firmly casual PG territory.


I'm sure it will happen in Chicago. It's just I actually bought into there was going to be this big revolt. Instead, it's almost like the revolution started but no one got the memo to show up.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

SerapisLiber said:


> What gains?
> 
> 
> And don't gyms also have equipment for cardio & shit? Or is it all just "hulk smash/me needz bigger" type of stuff?


These gains bro








Then he used a smith machine and look at him now

What the fuck is cardio bro? Is that some kind of yoga type shit? Real men go to the gym to make gains, not become and virgin for life


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1138314/cm...een-released-rumored-raw-appearance-imminent/



> CM Punk’s WWE future is still shrouded in confusion, after he insisted that he is done with the company, while they confirmed that they haven’t released him from his contract.
> 
> Punk hasn’t appeared on any WWE programme since he stormed off before a taping of RAW at the end of last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Barry Static said:


> These gains bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your definition of 'being real man' is lifting weights in a gym and getting stacked then you seriously need to take a long look at yourself, your priorities and a whole lot more.

Cardio is the difference between going 3 minutes and getting blown up and going 30+mins in a high intensity match.

Cardio is Marathon running and being fit and healthy. Lifting weights and getting stacked doesn't necessarily equal being fit and healthy. 

And who is the virgin you speak of?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't see him returning in Chicago.

We might as well get nothing official till his contract is up.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hag said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/1138314/cm...een-released-rumored-raw-appearance-imminent/


I'm all for it. Chicago Raw return to set up Mania match, then have one more match at Mania. Fair enough.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

ugotrage said:


> Yeah, I went to one on the 8th and they were selling cm punk merch still


That to me screams work.

Fair enough keep selling his merch online but selling it at the shows just sends out mixed messages to the fans. Considering WWE was giving out refunds for people who expected to see Punk.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanna see Punk do some more Grammar Slams before he comes back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably the best option for everybody, if they can get him to do it, would be for Punk to appear on the Chicago Raw, explain he's leaving and it's his decision, for everybody to let him be and that the show goes on with or without him. That way he gets a farewell in his home town, the situation gets closure and presumably the fans will know what happened and just let the whole thing go. 

I'd much rather have the trolling the fuck out of Chicago option though so I'm pulling for that 8*D.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Vince and Punk are trending #1 and 2 on yahoo. This whole story is pretty big right now.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> *Vince and Punk are trending #1 and 2 on yahoo. This whole story is pretty big right now.*


Really because I've got Arrested with $153,000 and Jim Carrey as #1 and #2 on mine?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Really because I've got Arrested with $153,000 and Jim Carrey as #1 and #2 on mine?


I've got Flappy Bird and Lauren Conrad as #1 and #2 on mine. 

CM Punk is #3, Vince is #7.

Edit:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..The only way I can see Punk returning to work Wrestlemania is if they they change his opponent, give him Dean Ambrose and let him go over for the U.S title. It's a match Punk would actually want, and then let him bow out gracefully to Bryan at Payback and drop the title to him there, because I have a funny feeling Baldtista will hold the title till summerslam much to everybody's anger.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> ..The only way I can see Punk returning to work Wrestlemania is if they they change his opponent, give him Dean Ambrose and let him go over for the U.S title. It's a match Punk would actually want, and then let him bow out gracefully to Bryan at Payback and drop the title to him there, because I have a funny feeling Baldtista will hold the title till summerslam much to everybody's anger.


Yes, let's bring him back and put him in the mid-carder. That will make him happy. unk2


----------



## Cupoftea (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope its real, and he isn't at chitown.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> Yes, let's bring him back and put him in the mid-carder. That will make him happy. unk2


http://www.sescoops.com/cm-punk-qa-wants-to-work-with-ambrose-go-after-the-wwe-title/

"When asked who he wants to feud with, he named United States Champion Dean Ambrose."

You were saying? :jericho3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Really because I've got Arrested with $153,000 and Jim Carrey as #1 and #2 on mine?


*Well, they were the top two. They're #4 and 7 now. It changes by the minute really. Both still trending pretty hard though.*


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/cm-punk-qa-wants-to-work-with-ambrose-go-after-the-wwe-title/
> 
> "When asked who he wants to feud with, he named United States Champion Dean Ambrose."
> 
> You were saying? :jericho3


Yeah, Punk and Ambrose should feud for the US title fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I've got Flappy Bird and Lauren Conrad as #1 and #2 on mine.
> 
> CM Punk is #3, Vince is #7.
> 
> Edit:


:lol

Maybe they're local trends or something like twitter does. UK Yahoo #1 Pork Pie Brawl and #2 Elise Christie lol. US Yahoo #1 still Arrested with $153,000 and #2 Jim Carrey. I clicked arrested with $153k and now it tells me Anderson Silva is #1 in the US with Flappy Bird #5. #10 is 2014 Ford Fiesta. What the hell are these people searching for lol?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Probably the best option for everybody, if they can get him to do it, would be for Punk to appear on the Chicago Raw, explain he's leaving and it's his decision, for everybody to let him be and that the show goes on with or without him. That way he gets a farewell in his home town, the situation gets closure and presumably the fans will know what happened and just let the whole thing go.
> 
> I'd much rather have the trolling the fuck out of Chicago option though so I'm pulling for that 8*D.


This. Address it and let everyone calm down. Although I agree if HHH walks out to Punk's music and cuts a promo on him it would be awesome haha.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FalseKing said:


> Yeah, Punk and Ambrose should feud for the US title fpalmfpalmfpalm


...If you were to ask Punk what he would much prefer out of having to job to HHH on the biggest stage or go over Dean Ambrose in an epic match on the biggest stage and having a title of some sort afterwards what do you think his answer would be?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HOLD UP I GOT VINCE!










:vince5


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ...If you were to ask Punk what he would much prefer out of having to job to HHH on the biggest stage or go over Dean Ambrose in an epic match on the biggest stage and having a title of some sort afterwards what do you think his answer would be?


I think you're talking out of your ass.

In no shape or form should Ambrose and Punk be wasted on a feud for the US title.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Probably the best option for everybody, if they can get him to do it, would be for Punk to appear on the Chicago Raw, explain he's leaving and it's his decision, for everybody to let him be and that the show goes on with or without him. That way he gets a farewell in his home town, the situation gets closure and presumably the fans will know what happened and just let the whole thing go.
> 
> I'd much rather have the trolling the fuck out of Chicago option though so I'm pulling for that 8*D.


This is probably for the best. Give his whiny fans an explanation and then be done with it. The mass public obviously no longer cares.. Most of this forum doesn't even care anymore. The annoying Chicago fans will make a ruckus so just give them what they want so we can all move on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#Mark said:


> This is probably for the best. Give his whiny fans an explanation and then be done with it. The mass public obviously no longer cares.. Most of this forum doesn't even care anymore. The annoying Chicago fans will make a ruckus so just give them what they want so we can all move on.


It's kind of scary how quickly people stopped caring. I think there'll always be the odd Punk chant here and there and when in Chicago the place will go bonkers but other than that it seems to have faded away already. I'm sure the likes of NYC, London, Canada etc might pick it up every now and then but for the most part it definitely didn't turn into the shit storm most of us were expecting.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FalseKing said:


> I think you're talking out of your ass.
> 
> In no shape or form should Ambrose and Punk be wasted on a feud for the US title.


...It's not really about the title, it's just an incentive, the feud itself would ideally be what Punk would want, I mean lets keep in mind he won't want to stick around after July anyway, so why not have the feud whilst he still can?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit. 

After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*

The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ...It's not really about the title, it's just an incentive, the feud itself would ideally be what Punk would want, I mean lets keep in mind he won't want to stick around after July anyway, so why not have the feud whilst he still can?


Because I prefer to see them feud at their best and in a high caliber match. Ambrose is still stuck in The Shield and Punk can hardly give a fuck nowadays. 

Now it's not the time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Barry Static said:


> What the fuck is cardio bro? Is that some kind of yoga type shit? Real men go to the gym to make gains, not become and virgin for life


:ti

Punk's been in more hot chicks then you'll ever see, bro. What is this virgin shit you're going on about? :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> :ti
> 
> Punk's been in more hot chicks then you'll ever see, bro. What is this virgin shit you're going on about? :lmao


That's probably true about this guy, but the fact is, Punk's standards get lower and lower all the time.. He should go back with Lita, she's a real woman, not an immature little brat like his current girl


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> ...It's not really about the title, it's just an incentive, the feud itself would ideally be what Punk would want, I mean lets keep in mind he won't want to stick around after July anyway, so why not have the feud whilst he still can?


The feud won't work since Dean Ambrose lost to CM Punk clean like a hundred times already. They need to build Dean Ambrose first, he is a joke right now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> This. Address it and let everyone calm down. Although I agree if HHH walks out to Punk's music and cuts a promo on him it would be awesome haha.


Ashamed to say I would mark for that. Like clubbing baby seals!


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit.
> 
> After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*
> 
> The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


Far too epic for WWE to ever concieve


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk reportedly tells Vince he's "going home", loses his smile*



Headliner said:


> Good. Tired of him being a whiner and tired of his shit attitude. He's not happy unless he's miserable. Hopefully they let someone take his spot. (This is coming from a Punk fan btw)


I totally agree with this statement. He is such a crybaby when it comes to the little shit. He needs to step back and get over himself.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit.
> 
> After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*
> 
> The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Incredible.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

His face tells it: He wants Dean. Face of a motivated, and interested CM Punk IMO


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

< yeah I like that expression from Punk. He just seems to admire the shit out of Ambrose.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Any news from Punk since he ''left''


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit.
> 
> After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*
> 
> The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


That is pretty awesome, but here's the thing...

... if Punk doesn't want to come back due to being physically beat and mentally exhausted, to the point where he would even leave right before Mania, he better not come back early. When he does come back, I want him as close to 100% as possible, and just a little over a month after leaving doesn't sound like enough time. Don't get me wrong, I'd mark for this idea, or his return at anytime, but if it becomes a case of him needing to leave every few months because of this, I'd rather he just take one long break, then come back for one final full-time run when he's good and ready. I personally have Taker coming back to make up for Punk not being there, so it's all good in that regard anyway.

As far as the Punk chants dying down quite a bit, I think a lot of that has to do with people realizing Punk was the one that decided to leave, not WWE kicking him out. There will be a few die-hards who will chant it, and Chicago will probably give them a rough night, but I think most people, even the casuals, have found out or pieced together that this is just as much on Punk as it is on WWE, and won't waste their time chanting something that's pointless and won't lead to anywhere. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H should simply put PUNK over at Mania...i'm sure he would...

Then Bryan can face Orton and Batista in a triple threat mania main event


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Triple H should simply put PUNK over at Mania...i'm sure he would...
> 
> Then Bryan can face Orton and Batista in a triple threat mania main event


this is two main events I would love to see... Sadly it wont happen


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit.
> 
> After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*
> 
> The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

If I ran the show, I'd troll the hell out of Chicago by first bringing out, say, the Miz...and then, Punk's music would hit. Khali would come out in Punk's ring gear (and have him yell that it's clobbering time), fight Miz, jump off the top rope with the elbow, and give Miz the GTS for the win. It would be incredible.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> If I ran the show, I'd troll the hell out of Chicago by first bringing out, say, the Miz...and then, Punk's music would hit. Khali would come out in Punk's ring gear (and have him yell that it's clobbering time), fight Miz, jump off the top rope with the elbow, and give Miz the GTS for the win. It would be incredible.


someone have to make Khali do Punk´s entrance is one of the WWE games NOW!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jay Lethal spoke with Donald Wood of Ring Rust Radio about CM Punk's current situation and whether or not he think Punk would ever return to Ring of Honor. 

"Would I like to see CM Punk return to Ring of Honor? Of course. Mainly the reason would be from a business standpoint. The fact that AJ Styles is returning brings a couple of new eyes paying attention to Ring of Honor. That situation would carryover to the fact that I would love CM Punk to come back to Ring of Honor because then there would be a few more eyes watching Ring of Honor that perhaps weren't watching Ring of Honor before. And they'll see a couple of matches and they'll see that Ring of Honor actually has one of the greatest wrestling products out there and they'd continue to watch much after CM Punk's matches. 

"I do think that there is a big chance [that Punk could return to Ring of Honor] because before CM Punk left Ring of Honor to go to WWE I was there for one of his last matches and I was there for a lot of CM Punk's career in Ring of Honor and CM Punks blood and his DNA strands have Ring of Honor written all over it. The way he acted, he just loved Ring of Honor so much that I really do believe that CM Punk could return."


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so sick and tired of CM Punks ego and those retarded little PG Kids.

"Yeey a scripted cool shoot 2011 cm punk is cool"

CM Punk got ego issues and need to respect this business that he earned millions of money from.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Triple H should simply put PUNK over at Mania...i'm sure he would...
> 
> Then Bryan can face Orton and Batista in a triple threat mania main event


Why on Earth would anyone put over someone at Wrestlemania, who has threatened to and executed walking out on the company twice in the last 3 years, despite being given huge feuds, 400 day title runs etc?

Wouldn't be surprised if this started a whole new "Brock Fear" attitude, that is the fear of making stars due to it backfiring when they walk out.

What would happen next year? Punk doesn't get what he wants, but he knows if he walks out again he will get what he wants?

Yeah, keep that kinda BS away from Wrestlemania.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

johnchampcena said:


> and those retarded little PG Kids.


Said John Cena fan. unk2






http://assets.scumbagsteve.com/hash...ena-fan-says-cm-punk-has-no-talent-73ecf8.jpg


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xDD said:


> Said John Cena fan. unk2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a Cena fan...


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Nothing wrong with being a Cena fan...


Yea, but I can't understand how adults can be Cena fans.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

xDD said:


> Yea, but I can't understand how adults can be Cena fans.


same reason adults were hogan fans


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

xDD said:


> Yea, but I can't understand how adults can be Cena fans.


I can't understand how an adult could be a CM Phil fan, he seems to be aimed at the whiny teenage girl with daddy issues demographic


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Barry Static said:


> I can't understand how an adult could be a CM Phil fan, he seems to be aimed at the whiny teenage girl with daddy issues demographic


He's amazing heel(The Straight Edge Society, Nexus, feud vs Hardy, Paul Heyman guy feud), interesting face, very good in ring skills and amazing mic skills. CM Punk is wrestling god, I don't know how and why you can dislike him.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

xDD said:


> He's amazing heel(The Straight Edge Society, Nexus, feud vs Hardy, Paul Heyman guy feud), *interesting face*, very good in ring skills and amazing mic skills. *CM Punk is wrestling god*, I don't know how and why you can dislike him.


Those two statements are not only wrong but highly embarrassing.

It's hilarious the Punk fans thinking he did it for them and for the company. He wasn't happy that he wasn't in the top spot and he knew D-Bry was pushing him further down the card, friends or not. 

Rock gets slated for coming back for the fans yet Punk gets appladed for staying away "for the fans". Only on WF..... lol.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

If this is really a shoot, the guy should at least release something and say hey I apologize to the fans who PAID MONEY TO SEE ME, and just explain he is to beat up to keep going at that the moment. If it is a wok, well lets see how it plays out.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Those two statements are not only wrong but highly embarrassing.


Hm. Why? Face CM Punk gets biggest POPs in rosters even when he had feud with The Miz, Alberto or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Barry Static said:


> I can't understand how an adult could be a CM Phil fan, he seems to be aimed at the whiny teenage girl with daddy issues demographic


He basically is aimed at this demographic but the man can go in the ring and talk better than anyone. There are certain aspects of Punk that I could do without, but when you take "Phil" out of the equation (which you should do because you are watching wrestling...) then he is basically the best wwe has produced in a while


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

At last some news!.... So they havent released him must mean they are negotiating. Atleast he will be there till WM. 

Im really looking forward to the Chicago Raw now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Deptford said:


> He basically is aimed at this demographic but the man can go in the ring and talk better than anyone. There are certain aspects of Punk that I could do without, but when you take "Phil" out of the equation (which you should do because you are watching wrestling...) then he is basically the best wwe has produced in a while


Agreed.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


> same reason adults were hogan fans


Have ever seen a Hogan promo when he was in his prime? He looked like a Goddamn predator, like the most intimidating badass guy on Earth. Sure he ended his promos with "say your prayers and take your vitamins" but more often than not he looked like a ultimate man's man. Cena always looks like a goof even when he's mad.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> My God, having Vince make his return at the beginning of the Raw in Chicago, and confront the Authority. Have him state that he's gonna recruit someone to take on HHH at Mania with the control of the company on the line. But have him say he needs to find "the right guy" or some shit.
> 
> After a Raw filled with Vince going around backstage and sizing up talent, he meets The Authority in the ring and they demand who onow who his representative is. Vince looks at HHH and says that he's dissappointed that no one stepped up, and he's just about to annouce that he'll fight HHH himself when *cue Living Colour*
> 
> The ROOF will fly off the arena, and guess what?? In pure, no BS, honest talk.....Punk would relish having HHH, Vince, and Stephanie all in the ring to hear firsthand how INSANE his pop is probably more than any championship he's ever won. Now THAT would be something he'd be willing to come back for, I believe.


Aside from the faxt that this is still a a WM match with HHH.

This is the storyline that was rumoured for SCSA is they could get him back, and it been suggested a few times, a great idea, if only for the initial HHH gif creation face..


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just been listening to Art of Wrestling with Colt Cabana, and I may have taken this the wrong way but he seems to drop a big hint that Punk isn't coming back.



> "Sometimes dudes just leave wrestling, they just leave wrestling and you gotta find another guy to support"


The way he says it and emphasises it makes me think that's a big hint toward you know who.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

johnchampcena said:


> I'm so sick and tired of CM Punks ego and those retarded little PG Kids.
> 
> "Yeey a scripted cool shoot 2011 cm punk is cool"
> 
> CM Punk got ego issues and need to respect this business that he earned millions of money from.


:kobe


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE CEO Vince McMahon addressed C.M. Punk's departure from WWE during the Q&A portion of Thursday's quarterly conference call with investors.

“He’s taking a sabbatical. Let me just put it that way," McMahon said.

McMahon did not indicate when Punk is expected to return, but his wording indicated that Punk is still with the company, just on an extended leave.

The question about Punk's status was part of a question about WrestleMania 30 storyline planning.

McMahon said, “In terms of talent and storylines, we think that this WrestleMania will be really, really big big.”

[Torch art credit Travis Beaven (c) PWTorch.com] 

I feel better about the chances of him being there for my trip to WMXXX...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

If things were truly bad, Vince wouldn't be saying anything, have to think this bodes very well for Punk's long-term WWE status.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

How many of you guys think Punk's going to buy a front row ticket at the Raw show in Chicago?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

World's Best said:


> How many of you guys think Punk's going to buy a front row ticket at the Raw show in Chicago?


why would he buy a ticket to something he's wanted to get away from for over a month?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> why would he buy a ticket to something he's wanted to get away from for over a month?


Why not? He can't enjoy the show like everyone else? I'm not really following the rumor mill, but I take it he just wanted a break from working! Tell me you've never attended a company event on an off day? :shocked:

Besides, he could be like one of those "celebrity guest"s that the WWE is so adamant about representing.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

This isn't the UFC - he isn't buying a ticket.


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

cool video of cm punk practicing jiu jitsu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNV4t_be-EE


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Think it's a work. Chicago. Brace yourselves.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

what's so great about Punk coming back? he already did similar angle in 2011 and if he redo it again he's gonna be nothing but the same character he's been doing in the last 3 years.

yeah... Punk fans are gonna overreact and worship him more than before. "OMG CM Punk the rebel is back!! he's gonna change WWE and fuck Vince & HHH!!" then 2-3 years later he's gonna repackage himself with the same angle again.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> what's so great about Punk coming back? he already did similar angle in 2011 and if he redo it again he's gonna be nothing but the same character he's been doing in the last 3 years.
> 
> yeah... Punk fans are gonna overreact and worship him more than before. *"OMG CM Punk the rebel is back!! he's gonna change WWE and fuck Vince & HHH!!"* then 2-3 years later he's gonna repackage himself with the same angle again.


that version of cm punk lasted all of July - September then they made him the typical baby face by being in love triangles with aj lee and taking dui tests for jericho and doing commentary with triple h's blazer


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Reading through a few old dirtsheet reports, and had to post this. Was posted the day after WrestleMania 22: http://web.archive.org/web/20060411...sofpain.net/news/2006/articles/1144107731.php



> -- Much of the Internet discussion about last night's main-event has interestingly been focused on "smark" favorite CM Punk's appearance as one of the mobsters. *A going web joke is that last night's gig was the closest he'll ever be to a WrestleMania main-event.*


I lol'd.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> what's so great about Punk coming back? he already did similar angle in 2011 and if he redo it again he's gonna be nothing but the same character he's been doing in the last 3 years.
> 
> yeah... Punk fans are gonna overreact and worship him more than before. "OMG CM Punk the rebel is back!! he's gonna change WWE and fuck Vince & HHH!!" then 2-3 years later he's gonna repackage himself with the same angle again.


This is stupid, Punk was totally different every year since 2011. Meanwhile the guy in your sig has had the same schtick for the entire time he's been relevant.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Yogalyn said:


> cool video of cm punk practicing jiu jitsu
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNV4t_be-EE


Whooa punk is the best in the world at ju jitsu too!! :dance


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

You just wait till some troll comes and says Hornswoggle will kick Punk's ass in a fight.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

Zach Gowen could kick CM Phil's ass and he is like half a person and doesn't kick so well


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Pacmanboi said:


> This is stupid, Punk was totally different every year since 2011. Meanwhile the guy in your sig has had the same schtick for the entire time he's been relevant.


What's wrong, you couldn't come up with anything intelligent to say so you bashed the guy in his sig (who is completely irrelevant to this discussion)? Classic.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Barry Static said:


> Zach Gowen could kick CM Phil's ass and he is like half a person and doesn't kick so well


nahuh CM Punk was moving very fast :avit:

maybe you should watch the video again I would say :genius


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

If it's a work it would be the only work ever in the mass internet era, where it was contemplated and pulled off only by Vince and a wrestler. So not likely. But it would be interesting to have/not have Punk and all the reactions related to both occasions.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> This is stupid, Punk was totally different every year since 2011. Meanwhile the guy in your sig has had the same schtick for the entire time he's been relevant.


And he won't be changing that shtick anytime soon. Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a work.

EDIT - Sorry if this has been posted already, I searched through the last 10 or so pages and couldn't see it. Not entirely sure how legit this is, just spotted it doing the rounds on Facebook.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

At the end of the day I would hope all this is a "work", so the moment it bombs and acomplished nothing it'll be more rewarding laugh at it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> At the end of the day I would hope all this is a "work", so the moment it bombs and acomplished nothing it'll be more rewarding laugh at it.


If it is a work (or becomes a work that was a shoot), how does it does WWE any good giving CM Punk mic time to bury their product, air his grievances, in a time when they want to get subscribers for their network? And what match does it lead to? I don't see it. And his half-hearted performances, sleep walking through matches, ehhh, I don't buy that the quality pick up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I initially thought this was a work. I thought they wanted to create a groundswell of support for Punk, his own,less organic, YES Movement. The problem is there hasnt been this massive uprising. Punk supporters keep saying wait until the next Raw, then the show will be hijacked by CM Punk chants. They keep moving the goalposts, hoping to hear the kind of thing that happened in Seattle and at The Rumble. Now, the excuse is crowd muting, not crowd apathy. Whatever the reason for the tepid response, if this is a work, it has failed to generate that overwhelming yearning to see Punk return immediately. He needs to heal up completely,then try and negotiate a return to WWE.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> It's a work.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry if this has been posted already, I searched through the last 10 or so pages and couldn't see it. Not entirely sure how legit this is, just spotted it doing the rounds on Facebook.


:troll


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

https://twitter.com/HalfZero/status/437448564667473920/photo/1/large

at a UFC event


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He's sitting beside Dana lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pussy Punk at a UFC event!!!! Call the press


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Pussy Punk at a UFC event!!!! Call the press


stone cold was there too looking sauced


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Stad said:


> He's sitting beside Dana lol


That pic... UFC fans call WWE gay shit but there so much gay meme material to be make with that picture.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> It's a work.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry if this has been posted already, I searched through the last 10 or so pages and couldn't see it. Not entirely sure how legit this is, just spotted it doing the rounds on Facebook.


I'm gonna go with that's a photoshop. Pretty sure that's the picture of Punk at the Chicago airport waiting to pick up AJ just pasted in front of the WWE building. Sorry. :sad:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Urijah Faber is Steve Austin's son. I don't know how, but it would be fuckin awesome if it were true.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> It's a work.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry if this has been posted already, I searched through the last 10 or so pages and couldn't see it. Not entirely sure how legit this is, just spotted it doing the rounds on Facebook.


LOL. Come on man.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I literally can't stand Dana white dude is a hypocrite and a giant ass


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

PHIL PUNK IS BACK MONDAY!!!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

who the fuck wears hood indoor? he thinks he's so badass or something?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

that hair lol


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Monterossa said:


> who the fuck wears hood indoor? he thinks he's so badass or something?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn actually starting to miss the guy.... Still think he comes back around Summerslam to feud with Daniel Bryan for the title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NitroMark said:


> that hair lol


Fuck, it'd be awesome to chill with Punk and Rener Gracie.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Damn actually starting to miss the guy.... Still think he comes back around Summerslam to feud with Daniel Bryan for the title.


Fuck that. Heel Punk vs Bryan at WM 31 for the title in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match. BE THERE


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

NitroMark said:


> that hair lol


Fuck, atleast we know the guy is still alive.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin & Ariel Helwani were there too and according to them they didn't even know Punk was there till afterwards.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> who the fuck wears hood indoor? he thinks he's so badass or something?


Yea, who does he think he is?

You sure took him down a notch.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk's last good match. R.I.P.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Damn actually starting to miss the guy.... Still think he comes back around Summerslam to feud with Daniel Bryan for the title.


Is that what you think is going to happen, or what you want to happen? If Punk comes back, I doubt he's coming back to feud with Bryan. He'll do the feud he was going to do before he left, feud with Triple H.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

fpalm

The most cringeworthy thing in this thread is how many people are obsessed with Punk's hair, teeth, girlfriend or wtf he wears in his home. Seriously, why do you fucking care?


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Stad said:


> He's sitting beside Dana lol


Dana sitting there awkwardly thinking Punk could have at least showered. 

Nobody expected a suit and tie but fuck...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

his hair's mid-part is what really gets me, man. Like... really, really gets me.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He looks good in that pic. Hopefully when comes back he has a different hair/facial hair combo. Time for him reinvent himself again.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

NitroMark said:


> that hair lol


looks like a fucking bum living in an alley somewhere.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> fpalm
> 
> The most cringeworthy thing in this thread is how many people are obsessed with Punk's hair, teeth, girlfriend or wtf he wears in his home. Seriously, why do you fucking care?


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

That Rhonda Rousey main event is going to be fan-fucking-tastic, and I'm not even a MMA/UFC fan.

Her judo is out of this world.


Also, Punk seems to be enjoying himself, for once. Good on him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Punk was probably at UFC to give his phone to Ronda... since Aj is on the road dude probably search some new pussy


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That is pretty awesome, *but here's the thing*...
> 
> ... if Punk doesn't want to come back due to being physically beat and mentally exhausted, to the point where he would even leave right before Mania, he better not come back early. When he does come back, I want him as close to 100% as possible, and just a little over a month after leaving doesn't sound like enough time. Don't get me wrong, I'd mark for this idea, or his return at anytime, but if it becomes a case of him needing to leave every few months because of this, I'd rather he just take one long break, then come back for one final full-time run when he's good and ready. I personally have Taker coming back to make up for Punk not being there, so it's all good in that regard anyway.
> 
> As far as the Punk chants dying down quite a bit, I think a lot of that has to do with people realizing Punk was the one that decided to leave, not WWE kicking him out. There will be a few die-hards who will chant it, and Chicago will probably give them a rough night, but I think most people, even the casuals, have found out or pieced together that this is just as much on Punk as it is on WWE, and won't waste their time chanting something that's pointless and won't lead to anywhere. At least that's how I feel.


HHH is that you?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> fpalm
> 
> The most cringeworthy thing in this thread is how many people are obsessed with Punk's hair, teeth, girlfriend or wtf he wears in his home. Seriously, why do you fucking care?


Because they have great hair, sparkly white teeth, big breasted girlfriends and a million dollar wardrobe, of course.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

tbh, the man in that UFC picture looks like Dana's grandfather. 

So I think that might actually be CM Punk.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk looks like fucking cricket from It's Always Sunny is what he looks like.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

If Punk walking away is a storyline, it would make sense. This is his time off that he's been needing.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Deptford said:


> Punk looks like fucking cricket from It's Always Sunny is what he looks like.


Rickety Cricket!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Him with a fan today


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How long is a flight from Vegas to minneapolis ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Punk returns in Chicago the place will go nuts...IF Punk doesnt return to the RAW in Chicago..i think we can definitely conclude he's not coming back for a long while..


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Two observations.

1. I may be wrong but the THEN.NOW.FOREVER signature looks like it has been changed and I can't see CM Punk in it anymore.

2. I have noticed recently that there are a lot of people wearing CM Punk shirts in the crowd. Especially the fluorescent yellow one. And his shirts look to be one of the most popular out there. Are they selling off old stock or selling Punk shirts at low prices?

You don't see the yellow one out there to often but for some reason it is prominent again.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Also CM Punk getting very loud chants in the set up between Orton and Batista for Wrestlemania which happens to be the main event. 

I thought it was pretty funny that Batista deliberately went silent to allow the fans to boo him but instead they chanted CM Punk.

There was definitely no audio manipulation by the WWE on that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

For the first time tonight, they let a loud CM Punk chant go during a promo. 

Take that for what it's worth I guess.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

funny thing is when cmpunk was in the company he never got this much random chants so i don't know what those neckbeards are trying to prove...its almost pathetic they're basically like "hey wwe we know cmpunk high tailed it out of the company you cant hide it from us were so smart look at us chant his name ha ha ha"........its so sad they need to do shit like that to feel smart


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> For the first time tonight, they let a loud CM Punk chant go during a promo.
> 
> Take that for what it's worth I guess.


Agreed.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Coyotex said:


> funny thing is when cmpunk was in the company he never got this much random chants so i don't know what those neckbeards are trying to prove...its almost pathetic they're basically like "hey wwe we know cmpunk high tailed it out of the company you cant hide it from us were so smart look at us chant his name ha ha ha"........its so sad they need to do shit like that to feel smart


I think your post is sadder than what you are mentioning.

CM Punk has been getting some of the loudest pops if not the loudest pops for three years.

He is one of the most popular guys in the WWE and gets better reactions consistently than some people who are considered bigger names than him.

There has been CM Punk chants in every arena since he left and take tonight for example when it was prettying the whole crowd chanting it. Surely that is a lot of women, men and kids with neck beards.

I think trying to trivialise something because you don't like it by trying to make out it is a small amount of fans is sad. Plus it is even sadder that you use the term neck beard. Plus the amount of money Punk draws probably indicates that he has a much larger fan base than a few neck bearded hardcore fans.

It sad that you think you can read people's minds and predict what they are thinking. How do you know they aren't chanting his name because they want to see CM punk or because they are showing their support for him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk and Ronda eye fucking each other:


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> I think your post is sadder than what you are mentioning.
> 
> CM Punk has been getting some of the loudest pops if not the loudest pops for three years.
> 
> ...


first of all i never said he didn't get a reaction..of course he did..however before he left it was overshadowed by bryan and cena but that's beside the point..

second if punk was such a huge draw wouldn't the wwe have bent to his will? i mean its not like they don't have the assets because they pay lesnar a shitload just to make a few appearances..they know what hes worth..and in the end hes just not worth it

lastly i call it as i see it it only takes a few idiots to start a random chant for others to follow suit and i can't see why they would chant for him to show support since he pretty much walked out on them..its not like the guy stayed long enough for his contract to expire he was just like fuck everyone including his fans im gone, the least he could have done is give his fans a last wm match..i may be coming off as anti punk here but i just want to say i am a fan of cmpunk however his pro fans are amongst the most mindless of sheep he can literally do no wrong


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Coyotex said:


> first of all i never said he didn't get a reaction..of course he did..however before he left it was overshadowed by bryan and cena but that's beside the point..
> 
> second if punk was such a huge draw wouldn't the wwe have bent to his will? i mean its not like they don't have the assets because they pay lesnar a shitload just to make a few appearances..they know what hes worth..and in the end hes just not worth it
> 
> lastly i call it as i see it it only takes a few idiots to start a random chant for others to follow suit and i can't see why they would chant for him to show support since he pretty much walked out on them..its not like the guy stayed long enough for his contract to expire he was just like fuck everyone including his fans im gone, the least he could have done is give his fans a last wm match..i may be coming off as anti punk here but i just want to say i am a fan of cmpunk however his pro fans are amongst the most mindless of sheep he can literally do no wrong



Your guess is as good as mine when it comes to why Punk dropped down the card so much. However the reason has nothing whatsoever to do with his popularity or the money he draws to the company and that is non debatable.

He draws a shit load of money and is massively popular.

My guess would be that WWE don't like to spend a lot of time, money or effort booking somebody when they are so close to the end of their contract.



Also your logic is poor because all chants start by just a few people. If people weren't for the chants then they wouldn't chant but it always ends in thousands of people chanting CM Punk. You don't have the slightest clue why they are chanting his name.

It could be that all these people are smarks and they think it is funny. Or maybe it could be they miss one of the most popular guys in the WWE or miss what he brings to the product. Or they might think that he was right to walk away and support the rumoured reasons he left.



Stone Cold Steve Austin is considered a GOAT but it is double standards that it is acceptable for him to walk away but not for Punk. It is just another thing for his haters to jump on the back of because they believe it supports their biases dislike for the guy.

I dont blindingly support anything Punk does and sometimes don't agree with his conduct but sometimes you have to make a move and do something about problems you have.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, it's Punks fault were getting this Shit main event now. Wow.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

On a side note.

If CM Punk did return I haven't got a clue who he would face at all.

Because by the looks of it we have.


Batista Vs Randy Orton

Brock Lesnar Vs The Undertaker

HHH Vs Daniel Bryan

Bray Wyatt Vs John Cena

Seth Rollins Vs Roman Reigns Vs Dean Ambrose

Cessaro Vs Swagger


The only person I could see him having a match with would be Sheamus but that would be incredibly underwhelming and not a good enough match for Punk at Wrestlemania. At any other PPV then it would be fine but not at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

No wonder he left....who's booking for this company?!?!?!?!?!?!? Potentially the worst Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if i was vince i would agree to put punk in the mainevent and even give him the title if it is the way to bring him back
nly to say fuck you to everyone of bryan fans and in the same time the iwc will turn on punk because in thier eyes he stole bryan spot he worked for all year


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Money says Punk ends the show next week with a massive pipe bomb and eventually gets inserted into the title match at Mania. I know the WWE can be dumb as a post sometimes, but I see absolutely no way that they leave the title match as a one on one bout. The reaction will be staggeringly bad, and I don't think Orton can carry Batista to a good match. They need someone the casuals can root for, and Punk fits the bill.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

what match could he possibly have

cena is hurt
hhh/bryan is booked
orton/batista is booked
taker/brock is booked


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

p862011 said:


> what match could he possibly have
> 
> cena is hurt
> hhh/bryan is booked
> ...


Add Bryan to Main Event and CM Punk Vs HHH.

Or you could have him do a massive heel turn and turn up at Wrestlemania and cost Bryan his match against HHH.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

cmon Punk was never going to return to face Hunter and Hunter was never going to agree to face him anyways after he walked out & the way he feels about him. 

If Punk returns its only to be put in with Batista vs Orton or Austin (which obviously has zero chance of that)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like hes not coming back no match left for him to be booked in and get real now guys Batista and Orton will happen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk being in the title match, a title match that probably won't close the show, its sort of a been there, done that type deal (when he faced Jericho)


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

He jumped off a sinking ship. Good on him.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

doinktheclowns said:


> Add Bryan to Main Event and CM Punk Vs HHH.


It should be the other way arround. Punk should have gone after the title in the first place, his feud with Triple H was forced and a repeat of 2011.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> It should be the other way arround. Punk should have gone after the title in the first place, his feud with Triple H was forced and a repeat of 2011.


Wellllllllll... I always thought the entire idea of CM Punk/Triple H was just leverage against CM Punk for working out a new contract.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure Punk will return soon. With Batista turning heel, I can't really see Orton turning face, and the ME of WM30 can't really be a face vs. face match. Punk will probably be added to it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Now I don't see Punk returning at all next week after the Bryan/Hunter encounter at RAW.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Wagg said:


> Now I don't see Punk returning at all next week after the Bryan/Hunter encounter at RAW.


Thought the same, best his fans can hope for is a last minute match against Cesaro, Reigns or Sheamus,


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The only chance we have of seeing him and this is the final roll of the dice is, return next week and somehow be inserted into the mainevent.

HHH is working Bryan, even if he wasn't, HHH wouldn't agree to working Punk after his walk out.

No one else is really left for him, and he certainly won't be working anything other then a top 4 mainevent at Mania.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Really hope we see him return, imagine if he just showed up at WM when his music hits, that entire stadium will go NUTS! But i dont think he will come back anything soon or not at all. He is being removed from allot of stuff, his WM match with Taker also suddenly has been removed from the WM 29 recap video, he also is removed from Raw's intro.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Starting to really miss the guy. I don't see him coming back for WM but it would be nice if he showed up in Chicago and said goodbye or something.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Really hope we see him return, imagine if he just showed up at WM when his music hits, that entire stadium will go NUTS!


aah that would be amazing. imagine just as batista and randy are in the ring, bells just about to be rung and... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CZ4UyCsM8gg


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am pretty sure Punk will return soon. With Batista turning heel, I can't really see Orton turning face, and the ME of WM30 can't really be a face vs. face match. Punk will probably be added to it.


The last two Mania ME were face/face matches. No reason it couldn't happen for 30. Cena/Taker at this event would have been fine. 

You guys should really not expect Punk to be back. Not just this week, but for a while. It sounds like he doesn't want to be there, and he's not going to be forced to do something he doesn't want to. Bryan/H is happening, and Batista/Orton is happening as is. Punk walked out on the company. He wasn't fired, he wasn't sent home. He left. If anyone was going to be put into the title match, it was going to be Bryan, but the program he's getting makes sense.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

if he returns before WrestleMania he would not have a major match at the event anyway, so is better for him wait til this WM season is over and return the RAW after WM.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

A part of me feels like this is a work and he just wants to grow his hair back. He will return at WM to a MEGA pop.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sykova said:


> A part of me feels like this is a work and he just wants to grow his hair back. He will return at WM to a MEGA pop.


The fuck bro :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am pretty sure Punk will return soon. With Batista turning heel, I can't really see Orton turning face, and the ME of WM30 can't really be a face vs. face match. Punk will probably be added to it.


*Why would Punk, who walked out on the company, be rewarded by being placed in the main event? Makes no fucking sense at all.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I really hope Punk comes back next Monday and says his goodbyes and all that. I'm happy enough for him to leave but going out in his hometown would be great and means he doesn't go out on a sour note.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lol. They're not going to let him walk in and show up at mania or just to say bye. WWE owes him nothing. He walked out. Get over it people.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know if someone mentioned this, and sorry if it was, I just didn't want to sift through a bunch of pages but



> Steve Austin is the first guest on Jim Ross brand new podcast, The Ross Report and he made an incredibly clear statement on one CM Punk.
> 
> "Right off the top of my head, he'll be back. He loves the business but sometimes being a guy on the road you get fed up." Austin told Ross.
> 
> "It started off as a shoot, it will turn into a work. CM Punk will re-appear for WrestleMania XXX. Mark my words - that's my prediction."


He also talked somewhere else about how quickly those bills can pile up when you're out of work


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, saw that. It's purely a prediction. He went on Arsenio and said something to the same effect.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Yeah, saw that. It's purely a prediction. He went on Arsenio and said something to the same effect.


That was the other one, thanks, I couldn't remember. I know it's just a prediction, but with Austin being well respected by both parties, I could see him mediating the conditions for Punk's return. Maybe not by WM, but sometime in the not-too-distant future


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Austin and Punk were in UFC 170 do you guys think they talked about it. I hope he comes back, it's hard to watch a Raw without him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Highly doubt that Austin is serving as mediator. Sure, JR did it for him and Vince in 2002, but Vince is the only that can talk to Punk in this case. Can't speak to Austin and Punk's interactions if there were at the UFC event together, but I'm sure at the most all Austin did was ask him how he was doing, and doesn't seem like the guy that would just offer unsolicited advice. Maybe I'm wrong.



> Austin and Punk were in UFC 170 do you guys think they talked about it. I hope he comes back, it's hard to watch a Raw without him.


Monday was a fine show without him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why would Punk, who walked out on the company, be rewarded by being placed in the main event? Makes no fucking sense at all.*


punk should make a terrible movie

that way he could say hes a part timer and be immediately jump into the wrestlemania main event


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Highly doubt that Austin is serving as mediator. Sure, JR did it for him and Vince in 2002, but Vince is the only that can talk to Punk in this case. Can't speak to Austin and Punk's interactions if there were at the UFC event together, but I'm sure at the most all Austin did was ask him how he was doing, and doesn't seem like the guy that would just offer unsolicited advice. Maybe I'm wrong.


Good point. I mean, Austin has pretty much publicly offered his advice to Punk anyway (Arsenio, Jim Ross podcast, etc).


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why would Punk, who walked out on the company, be rewarded by being placed in the main event? Makes no fucking sense at all.*


Does CM Punk deserve to be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania as of now = No

Did CM Punk deserve to be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania prior to his departure = Yes


Say you have a job outside of wrestling and you are striving to get promoted. And in said job you become the second most valuable asset to that company, work incredibly hard and most probably the hardest in that company, pick up the slack when others in the company fuck up and most of all bring a shit load of money to that company.

In return the member of staff that fucked up and doesn't work as hard you is promoted above you, a previous member of staff that walked out and spent his time away bad mouthing you/your colleges and the company gets rehired and promoted above you, other previous staff members come back for a short period of time who walked out come back and get promoted above you, the manager promotes you to the top position in the company but really the position is just a made up title and really means nothing, the manager decides to ignore all of the work you do and all of the money you bring to that company and for your hard work demotes you.


Now do you. And this is you we are talking about not CM Punk.

A. Say I am an idiot and I am going to stick around and get treat like shit, lose my dignity, lose my self respect let these people know it is okay to treat me like this.

B. Suffer in silence 

C. Take your fucking ball and go home and say fuck this shit. Fine they might say fuck you we don't want you but they also might say Oh Shit I can't believe we didn't realise but we have treat one of our loyal employees like shit and we should treat them better rather than reward the ones who don't deserve it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Problem I now see is say CM Punk does return next week in Chicago. Who does he face? I don't see there being anyone now.

Batista Vs Orton
Bryan Vs HHH
Wyatt Vs Cena
The Undertaker Vs Lesnar

You can't awkwardly insert him into the main event because walking out doesn't earn you that right and it wouldn't make sense anyway.

His likely match would have been against HHH but that now seems to be Daniel Bryan's direction. You could arguably have Bryan move up the card and make the WWE title match a triple threat. However these matches just don't tend to work very well and triple threats rarely work out.

He could potentially face Cena but I think that is too much of a future Wrestlemania match and too much short notice to make it really noteworthy. Plus at the moment them two facing each other would make little sense. Plus it is now Wyatts time to shine and it would be a shit move if Wyatt was cost a match because of it.

Literally the only other remotely big opponent is Sheamus. Sure a feud between them would be great in the future at some lesser event but right now at Wrestlemania a feud against Sheamus would be a step down.

There just isn't really anyone for him to face now and if they were planning on him going against Kane then I don't blame him for taking his ball and doing one. 

Only other thing I could think of is that he does some major heel turn at Wrestlemania and possibly the biggest heel turn in memory by costing Daniel Bryan his match.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*A. Say I am an idiot and I am going to stick around and get treat like shit, lose my dignity, lose my self respect let these people know it is okay to treat me like this.*

Punk was not in that kind of position lol, now if you were talking about Sandow, Fandango, Ziggler, Barret I would understand.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the problem with CM Punk as the means to fix the mainevent of WM30, its not him the fans want to win the title, its Daniel Bryan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if you want dignity and respect then what the fuck are you doing in wrestling


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

doinktheclowns said:


> Does CM Punk deserve to be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania as of now = No
> 
> Did CM Punk deserve to be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania prior to his departure = Yes
> 
> ...


*This is why it's hard to take Punk fans seriously at all. :lmao

The answer to the first two questions is no and it makes the rest of your post moot. *


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The answer to the first two questions is no and it makes the rest of your post moot. *


Am I talking to Stephanie McMahon?


You find it very difficult to answer questions and just throw out daft statements. Tar all fans of one person together. And then disregard "well written" posts with sarcastic or degrading comments.

Why is it so difficult for you to see things from more than one perspective. That perspective being your own. You contribute little to this forum but the same superiority tripe.

Obviously this is subjective because you saying NO and me saying YES is the same thing. Opinions.\

Does CM Punk deserve to have Main Evented a Wrestlemania between WM 27 and WM 30 = Yes

Has Randy Orton done anything to warrant begin in the main event of WM 30 (especially the last 5 years) = No

Has CM Punk done more to deserve being in the WM Main event than Batista or Orton = Yes


I would suggest there is much more information that supports my argument than what supports yours.


Exhibit A










Exhibit B

CM Punk highest merchandise seller in WWE's 5th highest merch year of all time.

Exhibit C

The hypothetical situation in my 'moot' post.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not really sure what 'deserve' has to do with main eventing wrestlemania

i could list ten guys right now who deserved to main event the first ten over hogan but it wont change a thing

you main event based on merit and if the company thinks pushing you is a step in the right direction for the good of the show and company

personally id love to see Punk main event over Orton and batista, but because hes entertaining. the fact that he 'deserves' it is inconsequential


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Punks over and shows up like everyone else. How is he more deserving?

Does Punk seem like a company man to you? Does he seem like the guy that will fly all over to do media appearances, promote wwe, and just be a spokesman?
There is more to being a main event top guy than just being over and selling shirts.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> not really sure what 'deserve' has to do with main eventing wrestlemania
> 
> i could list ten guys right now who deserved to main event the first ten over hogan but it wont change a thing
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you.

But he has also backed it up with reliable and quality matches, reliable quality promos, ability to hang with the top guys and legends and most of all with a shit load of money.

It is harder to think of reasons against it rather than for it.

True about the many people who should have but never did.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I will be happy when the RAW in Chicago is over and Punk still isn't back. Maybe then his marks will get the message and stop with this return nonsense.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Punks over and shows up like everyone else. How is he more deserving?
> 
> Does Punk seem like a company man to you? Does he seem like the guy that will fly all over to do media appearances, promote wwe, and just be a spokesman?
> There is more to being a main event top guy than just being over and selling shirts.


You need to educate yourself before you make assumptions.

Use Youtube or Watch his DVD.

During his title reign which I might add was over a year the amount of interviews he did promoting WWE was incredible there are numerous quotes in which he mentions how many of them he had to do a day.


It would be easier if you just went on youtube and wrote in "CM Punk Interview".

Nut just to ultimately prove you wrong. AUSTRALIA.






"You say there is more to being a top guy than being over and selling shirts???"

Like MOTY contenders time after time.
His crazy media schedule.
Quality promos.
Main Events
Long Title runs
WWE 13 Cover


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For the diehards who want Punk inserted into the title match, are you okay with him losing, especially if Batista is promised a victory? For putting the company in a bind, I wouldnt be surprised if they would book him to take the pinfall.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk should come back and wrestle Vince


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Barry Static said:


> These gains bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... you're sayin'... Punk's a virgin for not making gains?


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

SerapisLiber said:


> So... you're sayin'... Punk's a virgin for not making gains?


No brah, I'm saying people who go to a gym and only do cardio are virgins and they are it's called science bitch

Phillip isn't a virgin, look at the pic bro he made gains but then he lost them all because he used a smith machine which caused all his hormones to go wrong and lost all his gains and got fat


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ This guy has the right idea. You want cardio, find an open space and run. Don't fork over money for something unnecessary. Guys that go to gyms for cardio and not gains are whimps.

#dealwithit


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> punk should make a terrible movie
> 
> that way he could say hes a part timer and be immediately jump into the wrestlemania main event




I highly doubt punk is interested in making movies, chet.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> For the diehards who want Punk inserted into the title match, are you okay with him losing, especially if Batista is promised a victory? For putting the company in a bind, I wouldnt be surprised if they would book him to take the pinfall.


It would at least give the fans someone to cheer for.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> For the diehards who want Punk inserted into the title match, are you okay with him losing, especially if Batista is promised a victory? For putting the company in a bind, I wouldnt be surprised if they would book him to take the pinfall.


I wouldn't care and I have always said it, I have just wanted him to mainevent regardless of the result.

Plus, the fans need someone to cheer for, at this rate no one is cheering for either Batista and a very few will cheer for Orton.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

#dealwithit said:


> ^ This guy has the right idea. You want cardio, find an open space and run. Don't fork over money for something unnecessary. Guys that go to gyms for cardio and not gains are whimps.
> 
> #dealwithit


What of your overweight shouldn't you do cardio before messing with weights.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

how on earth can anyone thing that the WWE would add CM Punk to the main event? kayfabewise it doesnt even make sense, how would they justify him getting a spot in that match? he didnt win the rumble, he didnt compete in the chamber and he hasnt been around in a month. why would Daniel Bryan be denied a title shot but Punk gets one out of thin air? doesnt make any sense to me.


I actually think Punk would be a better fit for the main event than Daniel Bryan because I think keeping DB the underdog and giving him a win against HHH means more to his career, but it doesnt make sense for Punk to get a shot at the title this close to Mania.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> how on earth can anyone thing that the WWE would add CM Punk to the main event? kayfabewise it doesnt even make sense, how would they justify him getting a spot in that match? he didnt win the rumble, he didnt compete in the chamber and he hasnt been around in a month. why would daniel bryan be denied a title shot but Punk gets one out of thin air? doesnt make any sense to me.


Punk doesn't even deserve a match with HHH. it's been Bryan's feud from the beginning and Bryan still needs a win back from the authority.

so I'm glad that Punk quit. he leaves because he doesn't get what he want so let's give the chances to other wrestlers who didn't get what they want but still have strong will to fight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> Punk doesn't even deserve a match with HHH. it's been Bryan's feud from the beginning and Bryan still needs a win back from the authority.
> 
> so I'm glad that Punk quit. he leaves because he doesn't get what he want so let give the chances the other wrestlers who didn't get what they want but still have strong will to fight.


even if it was all a work, it still doesnt make sense for him to be granted a title shot in the main event. the only excuse he could have was getting screwed by Kane at the rumble, but Bryan was also screwed and he is facing HHH. if this was all a work, it would make more sense for Punk to face HHH whether he deserves it or not because it would fit the rebel vs corporation storyline. i just dont see what WWE would do to justify him in the main event only a month away.


it would also be risky because then fans would feel like Bryan really got screwed. right now they think he didnt have a choice to face HHH because Punk left, but if Punk returns and takes the main event, some fans might turn on Punk. it wont happen in Chicago, but it might happen down the line.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol at Punk to come back to face Corporate Kane at Mania


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

As things stand now, Kane did win the feud...


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

So CM Punk deserved to main event 3 years ago means he should be magically inserted into the title match AFTER walking out? Makes sense....

Doesn't even make sense storyline-wise especially since its Daniel Bryan who has been screwed out of the title for months now. How could you even write CM Punk into the title match?


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

cpuguy18 said:


> What of your overweight shouldn't you do cardio before messing with weights.


No bro you can still do weights. You don't need to do cardio to lose your fat gut bro you need to adjust your caloric intake so you have a deficit and will lose the fat and reveal the awesome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

MITB match, surprise return, three time MITB winner.


----------



## Carv (Sep 12, 2011)

We don't understand why exactly he did what he did. But at the end of the day, it was shitty and unprofessional. He screwed over his fans and screwed over his boss and co-workers. I was a huge fan, hell, he was the guy that got me back into wrestling! I still am... just not as much. It pained me to see what he was becoming. It was starting to get real hard rooting for Lazy McSloppy :/

Hopefully this gets straightened out, he gets well rested and comes back motivated. There's so much more he could do. If not... well, it'll be disappointing to say the least.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

What if he returns Monday and they bill him from England or some shit and he comes out with a totally different character and trolls the shit outta everyone.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

What if Orton was injured before the mania match and then there's a 1 on 1 championship scramble match where Batista faces off against a returning Punk. Batista current champ and then with 15 seconds to go Punk locks in the vice and makes him tap. 

Winning :stupid:


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

All of you hating now on punk will probably turn on bryan in the future. Mark my words


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

LegendKiller98 said:


> All of you hating now on punk will probably turn on bryan in the future. Mark my words


If Bryan disrespected the business and his fans like Punk did, I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Architect said:


> If Bryan disrespected the business and his fans like Punk did, I wouldn't blame them.




The fans would turn on Bryan as soon as the WWE puts the title on him and have him become another version of Cena which he isn't and it isn't his make-up


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Architect said:


> If Bryan disrespected the business and his fans like Punk did, I wouldn't blame them.


Disrespected the business and his fans like Punk? Were you a fan of the guys before he "left"? Does your butt hurt because of it? If it does, than speak for yourself. If not, you are clearly just looking for a reaction. Well here's mine.

I am a huge Punk mark. Yeah, I'm a mark. Go figure. But I don't feel betrayed by the guy. Sure it's disappointing he hasn't been on television for the past month but in no way do I personally feel disrespected. I just can't bring myself to believe that these current events will end up being the end to his WWE career even despite all the controversy. We can all write novels with our opinions about it, but the fact is none of us know a damn thing. Especially in the realm of WWE and their penchant for plugging everything social media based I've learned to not believe everything you read. The fact they have made an attempt to distance themselves from Punk while not severing the ties completely speaks more volumes than any dirt sheet. Everyone likes to compare this to when Austin walked out. Well we know that was real and it didn't take long before Triple H took shots at him on RAW. What's been said about Punk? What do they want us to know for sure? Nothing.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> Disrespected the business and his fans like Punk? Were you a fan of the guys before he "left"? Does your butt hurt because of it? If it does, than speak for yourself. If not, you are clearly just looking for a reaction. Well here's mine.
> 
> I am a huge Punk mark. Yeah, I'm a mark. Go figure. But I don't feel betrayed by the guy. Sure it's disappointing he hasn't been on television for the past month but in no way do I personally feel disrespected. I just can't bring myself to believe that these current events will end up being the end to his WWE career even despite all the controversy. We can all write novels with our opinions about it, but the fact is none of us know a damn thing. Especially in the realm of WWE and their penchant for plugging everything social media based I've learned to not believe everything you read. The fact they have made an attempt to distance themselves from Punk while not severing the ties completely speaks more volumes than any dirt sheet. Everyone likes to compare this to when Austin walked out. Well we know that was real and it didn't take long before Triple H took shots at him on RAW. What's been said about Punk? What do they want us to know for sure? Nothing.


*
Do you have any videos of those shoots? Now that I would like to see. It's highly probability that HHH will do the same with Punk in no time. 
*


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Disrespected the business and his fans like Punk? *Were you a fan of the guys before* he "left"? Does your butt hurt because of it? If it does, than speak for yourself. If not, you are clearly just looking for a reaction. Well here's mine.
> 
> I am a huge Punk mark. Yeah, I'm a mark. Go figure. But I don't feel betrayed by the guy. Sure it's disappointing he hasn't been on television for the past month but in no way do I personally feel disrespected. I just can't bring myself to believe that these current events will end up being the end to his WWE career even despite all the controversy. We can all write novels with our opinions about it, but the fact is none of us know a damn thing. Especially in the realm of WWE and their penchant for plugging everything social media based I've learned to not believe everything you read. The fact they have made an attempt to distance themselves from Punk while not severing the ties completely speaks more volumes than any dirt sheet. Everyone likes to compare this to when Austin walked out. Well we know that was real and it didn't take long before Triple H took shots at him on RAW. What's been said about Punk? What do they want us to know for sure? Nothing.


No. 

When I think of reasons why I would be a fan, I vomit a little in my mouth.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Punk didnt disrespect anybody wwe disrespected Cm Punk. He and Daniel Bryan should be in the main event not fuckin batista and randy orton


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Punk didnt disrespect anybody wwe disrespected Cm Punk. He and Daniel Bryan should be in the main event not fuckin batista and randy orton



430+ Title Reign
Feud with The Rock
Feud with The Undertaker
Feud with Brock Lesnar
More than likely was booked to go over HHH.

Wow. Such Disrespect.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

The Architect said:


> 430+ Title Reign
> Feud with The Rock
> Feud with The Undertaker
> Feud with Brock Lesnar
> ...


He lost against every single one of them and while he was the wwe champion his matches still werent the main event unless he faced cena.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

The Architect said:


> 430+ Title Reign
> Feud with The Rock
> Feud with The Undertaker
> Feud with Brock Lesnar
> ...


Yeah but none of that means anything, he isn't in the main event. Just kidding, fuck Phil

How can people support this guy and think he is justified in breaking his contract just because he didn't get into one match out of like 200 odd he will be in


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

The Architect said:


> 430+ Title Reign
> Feud with The Rock
> Feud with The Undertaker
> Feud with Brock Lesnar
> ...


434 days but mainevented only 3 ppvs (Big Johnny mainevented over Punk).

Lost to the Rock two times
Filler Streak match for WM 
Good feud with Brock but bad booking after the outcome
HHH was going over, don't shit yourself

And when people say Punk has disrespected the 'business'...do you mean the WWE business or the wrestling business as a whole? If anything with Punk leaving, as soon his contract stint is done, he can go back to the independence or another company and it will bring more interest to those companies and branches them out to another level which will definitely would help the wrestling business as a whole.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Barry Static said:


> Yeah but none of that means anything, he isn't in the main event. Just kidding, fuck Phil
> 
> How can people support this guy and think he is justified in breaking his contract just because he didn't get into one match out of like 200 odd he will be in




Because those people are CM Punk ass kissers, not fans. Im a fan of CM Punk, but I can admit when a fan of mine does something wrong. In the real world, if you walk out on your job no matter what the reason, you are wrong. CM Punk is 150% wrong. CM Punk didn't walk about because he feels as though dealing Bryan should be in the main event, or other people should be pushed. He walked out cuz CM Punk didn't get what CM Punk wanted. It's more than likely the creative direction of where CM Punk is going, not the direction of the company as a whole


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

jamal. said:


> 434 days but mainevented only 3 ppvs (Big Johnny mainevented over Punk).
> 
> Lost to the Rock two times
> Filler Streak match for WM
> ...


Whats the alternative? Feuding with Curtis Axel or Ryback. 

Oh so holding the title is only meaningful if you main event a show? :ti

_Filler _Streak match :ti

Had the privilege of having 2 out of 5 of Rocks only matches since becoming a MEGA STAR.

Cant handle he didn't beat someone twice his body weight and more skilled than him = Shit booking. 

I mean the business side of a contract. That is signing your fucking name onto a piece of paper, committing to stipulations, and then not abiding by it.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Because those people are CM Punk ass kissers, not fans. Im a fan of CM Punk, but I can admit when a fan of mine does something wrong. In the real world, if you walk out on your job no matter what the reason, you are wrong. CM Punk is 150% wrong. CM Punk didn't walk about because he feels as though dealing Bryan should be in the main event, or other people should be pushed. He walked out cuz CM Punk didn't get what CM Punk wanted. It's more than likely the creative direction of where CM Punk is going, not the direction of the company as a whole


True bro, I could respect the guy if he saw his contract out and said I'm done.

The thing that gets me is the word going around for ages was him saying he was leaving when his contract ended anyway. How is he surprised that the company aren't going to book him over everyone if he is just going to leave in a few months. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Whats the alternative? Feuding with Curtis Axel or Ryback.
> 
> Oh so holding the title is only meaningful if you main event a show? :ti
> 
> ...


You must be retarded if you think the rock is more skilled then cm punk ...cm punk is far better in the ring and as a matter of fact his mic skills are better aswell


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Architect said:


> Whats the alternative? Feuding with Curtis Axel or Ryback.
> 
> Oh so holding the title is only meaningful if you main event a show? :ti
> 
> ...


I feel pretty much the reason he walked out boiled down to these three reasons.

1. Direction and result of his feud with Triple H coming down to if he resigned or not.
2. Being burnt out of the wrestling business as a whole and never really taking a long break from it since he started in 2002.
3. Not getting a real answer as to how the WWE Network would affect his pay.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

LegendKiller98 said:


> You must be retarded if you think the rock is more skilled then cm punk ...cm punk is far better in the ring and as a matter of fact his mic skills are better aswell


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Whats the alternative? Feuding with Curtis Axel or Ryback.
> 
> *Oh so holding the title is only meaningful if you main event a show?*


Him not maineventing definitely took away from his run.



LegendKiller98 said:


> You must be retarded if you think the rock is more skilled then cm punk ...cm punk is far better in the ring and as a matter of fact his mic skills are better aswell


:ti


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

LegendKiller98 said:


> You must be retarded if you think the rock is more skilled then cm punk ...cm punk is far better in the ring and as a matter of fact his mic skills are better aswell


not only is the mic skills comment funny, but the guy clearly meant lesnar.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

jamal. said:


> Filler Streak match for WM


:lmao :lmao "filler" and "Streak" in the same sentence


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Punk walking out is exactly why the company never pushed him ahead of Cena, a company isn't going to make you the focal point if you constantly finds reasons to be unhappy. Cena for all his flaws is a company man 1st and foremost, whereas as Punk can get his wish on one thing and then bitch about something else.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They were gonna book him vs Kane at WM 30 
Fuck that shit I would walk out too
Orton would have probably walked out too when it happened to him at WM28 but he got that 2020 contract to complete


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LegendKiller98 said:


> You must be retarded if you think the rock is more skilled then cm punk ...cm punk is far better in the ring and as a matter of fact his mic skills are better aswell


We're just gonna let this die down.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> They were gonna book him vs Kane at WM 30
> Fuck that shit I would walk out too
> Orton would have probably walked out too when it happened to him at WM28 but he got that 2020 contract to complete


I thought he was facing HHH at Mania and Bryan was gonna face Sheamus in some throwaway match? 

If he had been booked vs. Kane then i'd walk the fuck out too. No offence to Kane here but it isn't like they gave Punk someone he could steal the show with and put on a 4/5 star match.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

The Architect said:


> 430+ Title Reign
> Feud with The Rock
> Feud with The Undertaker
> Feud with Brock Lesnar
> ...


He lost all of those matches.

I get Taker beating him.
I get Lesnar beating him.

What I don't get is why The Rock had to beat him twice, when Cena is 1-1 against him. I don't see why Punk couldn't have retained v. Rock at Royal Rumble, even in a screwy way and then lost to him at EC. 

Punk loses so much credibility losing twice clean to The Rock, and it showed how inferior to Cena he was as Cena boasts a win against Rocky. 

This isn't a Punk mark bitching about him losing matches as Taker and Lesnar winning were best for business, but losing twice clean to The Rock shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

For what it's worth, I had a feeling it was gonna be a match vs. Kane. The dirtsheets were saying Trips but I always had a feeling it was just gonna be an undercard match against "Corporate Kane"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I find the butthurt in this thread hilarious. CM Punk doesn't owe anybody here a god damn thing. His contract doesn't mean shit. He clearly isn't obligated to be where the WWE tells him to be or do what they tell him to. All it does it prevent him from jumping ship for a certain amount of time. 

I laugh at people who think he is morally in the wrong for not "honoring" the contract when the WWE releases guys from their contracts all of the time. Punk has the means and the balls to


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Deptford said:


> For what it's worth, I had a feeling it was gonna be a match vs. Kane. The dirtsheets were saying Trips but I always had a feeling it was just gonna be an undercard match against "Corporate Kane"


I think he'd have blown off Kane mini-feud originally at EC, then jobbed to Triple H, then Triple H would have feuded with the 'returning hero' Batista


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

darksideon said:


> Punk walking out is exactly why the company never pushed him ahead of Cena, a company isn't going to make you the focal point if you constantly finds reasons to be unhappy. Cena for all his flaws is a company man 1st and foremost, whereas as Punk can get his wish on one thing and then bitch about something else.


Punk got to feud with the beast Brock Lesnar. That's a big thing right there. But instead of giving him something just as good or better, WWE gives Punk a match with Triple H or Kane. I would be mad too, but I guess he could've just dealt with it and see if it all pays off later.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> I find the butthurt in this thread hilarious. CM Punk doesn't owe anybody here a god damn thing. His contract doesn't mean shit. He clearly isn't obligated to be where the WWE tells him to be or do what they tell him to. All it does it prevent him from jumping ship for a certain amount of time.
> 
> I laugh at people who think he is morally in the wrong for not "honoring" the contract when the WWE releases guys from their contracts all of the time. Punk has the means and the balls to


There's 2 thing that people on this forum needs to recognize:

1- CM Punk don't own anyone on this forum a god damn thing.
2- WWE don't owe CM Punk a god damn thing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I think he'd have blown off Kane mini-feud originally at EC, then jobbed to Triple H, then Triple H would have feuded with the 'returning hero' Batista


Yea that's how I see it, I reckon he was jobbing to HHH at Mania and I don't think he wanted anything to do with it after RR.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*A BIG sign CM punk WILL come back soon!?!?*

http://shop.wwe.com/

Front and center front page superstar. 

cena, taker, CM PUNK, bryan, hogan

Either they are trying to unload the gear as fast as they can (if he was gone I would assume the stuff would be discounted like other superstars who left) 

or it's a good sign that he will be back soon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: A BIG sign CM punk WILL come back soon!?!?*

*They make too much money off of his gear to stop selling it or selling it at a discount. Use the other Punk threads for this please.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: A BIG sign CM punk WILL come back soon!?!?*

It's been like that for weeks, they wouldn't take him off the featured list because that directly hurts their bottom line since he's a merch mover.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: A BIG sign CM punk WILL come back soon!?!?*

I thought for the last couple of weeks he wasn't on the direct front page.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dave Meltzer on his radio show said that he spoke to someone in WWE and the person said Punk is 100% coming back this monday.

So take that for what its worth


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dave Meltzer on his radio show said that he spoke to someone in WWE and the person said Punk is 100% coming back this monday.
> 
> So take that for what its worth












I don't know what the fuck is gonna happen. I'm ready for whatever.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dave Meltzer on his radio show said that he spoke to someone in WWE and the person said Punk is 100% coming back this monday.
> 
> So take that for what its worth


I'll believe it when I see it but either way it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk's response to people who think he's coming back on RAW is at 0:35.




:batista4:batista4


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dave Meltzer on his radio show said that he spoke to someone in WWE and the person said Punk is 100% coming back this monday.
> 
> So take that for what its worth


I dunno what to believe, I just hope his there.

Out of all the shit that has been reported in dirtsheets this is the first time something about Punk coming back has been posted. I don't believe any of it but I guess it's a positive.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: Just hope its true and he hits the GTS on Triple H imagine that pop.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Those rumours about CM Punk possibly returning will now probably heavily encourage CM Punk chants even more for the smarks in Chicago whether Punk actually turns up on Raw or not .


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It's funny that this thread is just pages and pages of people either saying Fuck Punk for quitting or Punk was right to stand up to HHH and Vince.

The reality is that all that was ever confirmed was that he told Vince he was going home the night after the rumble. No one has any other legitimate information. Everything else said by anyone is just idle speculation and dirtsheet theories. In fact the only comment on the matter from either of those two has been Vince himself referring to Punk's time off as a ''sabbatical''. 

Will he back this Monday? Fuck knows. It's not like either side is going to spoil it at this point and there is going to be very few people actually told about it within WWE. If he's not back this Monday I'd expect him to show up later in the year after signing a new deal, maybe for Summerslam or even as late as next year's rumble. He's coming back though whether it's for this Monday or not.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

https://twitter.com/ChicagoRAWcrowd

Followers 7,575


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I look forward to Punk's return in Chicago. I also look forward to a moronic crowd that intends on shitting all over a pivotal Raw because they think it's the "cool" thing to do. Should be fun.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> https://twitter.com/ChicagoRAWcrowd
> 
> Followers 7,575


Damn, CM Punk is really big to Chicago.
Another Chicago RAW twitter I found
https://mobile.twitter.com/HijackRAW


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imagine bryan vs hhh on raw if bryan wins he gets to be involved in title match at wm. Masked man comes out beats down bryan and costs him the match, masked person unmasks and it is cm punk.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Calling it now- Punk comes back Monday to new music. Or maybe back to Killswitch. Just a gut feeling for some reason.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

adamheadtrip said:


> Calling it now- Punk comes back Monday to new music. Or maybe back to Killswitch. Just a gut feeling for some reason.


if he does come back, i think it's very likely he will have new music. CoP was my favorite though. But as long as he comes back, I guess it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)

If Meltzer said for certain he is coming back and a big source told him... then it's true. Meltzer would never stick his neck out for something as big as this, just for publicity.

He's coming back people. Just wonder how loud the pop/reaction will be... good lord.

Orton vs Batista vs Punk?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

God returns to the universe


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

adamheadtrip said:


> Calling it now- Punk comes back Monday to new music. Or maybe back to Killswitch. Just a gut feeling for some reason.


What the.. Is that 'Eye of the Tiger' playing? OMG it's Phil! Fighting Phil! He's back!"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope if he does come back it isn't to new music as it'd take away from the epic pop he'd get when his music hits.

If Punk does return do you do it at the start of the show or the end? From a WWE perspective I say start, because Punk returning would IMO stop the show from getting hijacked. It'd likely be big Dave coming out and cutting a heel promo and then Punk returns and trashes him and Orton. Do that at the start of the show and the rest of the show won't get hijacked, apart from shitty filler matches that nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## laser raptor (Nov 14, 2013)

don't let me down punk. And if he doesn't I sure as hell hope Chicago raises hell tomorrow


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> if he does come back, i think it's very likely he will have new music. *CoP was my favorite though. * But as long as he comes back, I guess it doesn't matter all that much.


mine too have you heard the alternate soft version!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ill see it to believe it but IMO punk doesn't deserve to be in the title match at wm besides even if he is in the title match he still won't be winning it. 

Can you imagine if punk wins the title and fans boo him cause it's not Daniel Bryan hahahaha that be awesome.

That being said even if punk is added to the title match it
Still wot go on last. HHH vs DB will be an hhh vs DB is still happening. HHH vs DB is still the better match for Bryan at wm. So all the DB marks don't get your hopes up of DB being in the title match.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

p862011 said:


> mine too have you heard the alternate soft version!!!


Damn, he should totally return using this version. Epic. Fits the moment perfectly.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dave Meltzer on his radio show said that he spoke to someone in WWE and the person said Punk is 100% coming back this monday.
> 
> So take that for what its worth


I'm still fully sure he's done.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be happy if Punk comes back but if he comes back and ends up in the title match/main event then it will just end up another time where Bryan's been screwed out of the damn title match/main event he deserves. That's IF of course. But I'll be pissed to be fair even as a big Punk fan.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Needs to come back with the killswitch theme.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

“@WrestlingInc: [email protected] Expected To Return At Monday's Raw http://ow.ly/2EkT4h”


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kinda of funny cm punk only been gone for a month and he has fans more emotionally invested in his return than Batista who was gone 4 years lol


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

ScottishJobber said:


> Needs to come back with the killswitch theme.


This! I love that song and it fits Punk so well IMO.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

this fire burns was such a jobber theme.

his current one is the one he's keeping if he comes back. big if. it's like hbk's or cena's. it's their theme.


----------



## CrowHardy (Feb 17, 2014)

I like cult of personality, but Cm Punk + This fire burns + SES gimmick = badass.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Numberwang said:


> this fire burns was such a jobber theme.
> 
> his current one is the one he's keeping if he comes back. big if. it's like hbk's or cena's. it's their theme.


Sorry, haven't followed wrestling that long, but why is This Fire Burns a jobber theme? I kinda think that Cult of Personality is boring and doesn't have the 'edge' that Punk has.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> It's funny that this thread is just pages and pages of people either saying Fuck Punk for quitting or Punk was right to stand up to HHH and Vince.
> 
> The reality is that all that was ever confirmed was that he told Vince he was going home the night after the rumble. No one has any other legitimate information. Everything else said by anyone is just idle speculation and dirtsheet theories. In fact the only comment on the matter from either of those two has been Vince himself referring to Punk's time off as a ''sabbatical''.
> 
> Will he back this Monday? Fuck knows. It's not like either side is going to spoil it at this point and there is going to be very few people actually told about it within WWE. If he's not back this Monday I'd expect him to show up later in the year after signing a new deal, maybe for Summerslam or even as late as next year's rumble. He's coming back though whether it's for this Monday or not.


That's logic, very few possess it here. It's funner just to call somebody selfish & whiny to boost our own deflated egos. (Y)


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

bigdog40 said:


> Because those people are CM Punk ass kissers, not fans. Im a fan of CM Punk, but I can admit when a fan of mine does something wrong. In the real world, if you walk out on your job no matter what the reason, you are wrong. CM Punk is 150% wrong. CM Punk didn't walk about because he feels as though dealing Bryan should be in the main event, or other people should be pushed. He walked out cuz CM Punk didn't get what CM Punk wanted. It's more than likely the creative direction of where CM Punk is going, not the direction of the company as a whole


Nobody even knows what really happened, but why should I lose respect for somebody personally when I only know of them professionally? I don't know the man, he is not my friend, he is not my family & he has no effect on my life outside of his profession. You can't form a personal opinion on somebody through gossip, other people's opinions & things of that nature. These posters that say things like "Punk is great, but Phil is [insert whatever]" are deluded themselves. If somebody meets you once, thinks your a complete douche, does that mean you really are? 

You would figure all of these morally righteous, holier then thou posters would know the phrase "Judge not lest ye be judged" but that would take a little bit of common sense.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JerichoH20 said:


> Sorry, haven't followed wrestling that long, but why is This Fire Burns a jobber theme? I kinda think that Cult of Personality is boring and doesn't have the 'edge' that Punk has.


this fire burn just screams mid carder

cult of personality makes him look more professional and more of a main eventer that he is


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

What I would like to see is WWE troll the WWE fans by having someone like HHH come out to Cult of Personality. Then at the end of the show This Fire Burns hits or he has a temporary RTWM new theme. I remember an interview and he said he would like to use this as a theme.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I would like to see is WWE troll the WWE fans by having someone like HHH come out to Cult of Personality. Then at the end of the show This Fire Burns hits or he has a temporary RTWM new theme. I remember an interview and he said he would like to use this as a theme.


Fcuk me i would mark out for this theme so much


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I would like to see is WWE troll the WWE fans by having someone like HHH come out to Cult of Personality. Then at the end of the show This Fire Burns hits or he has a temporary RTWM new theme. I remember an interview and he said he would like to use this as a theme.


I'll be honest, I have a hard time seeing him coming out to this theme. It'd be interesting to see how it turns out.

I think he should return with "Cult of Personality" so he can get the full pop on his return (if he does return) and then at some point afterwards he could come out to this theme. Maybe at Mania itself... would prefer though if he just kept "Cult of Personality". Best theme song a WWE wrestler has used imo since 1998 Taker's theme.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

IT'S REAL, BUT WILL BE FAKE Xd


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

doinktheclowns said:


> What I would like to see is WWE troll the WWE fans by having someone like HHH come out to Cult of Personality. Then at the end of the show This Fire Burns hits or he has a temporary RTWM new theme. I remember an interview and he said he would like to use this as a theme.


..This song sounds generic as fuck, it'd be better suited to an NXT heel, not a world famous superstar.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That song is good but I think it would make a great theme.

For his return they should use Miseria Cantare to build up his entrance then when it's over use Cult of Personality for him coming out.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

I bet you he is pissed now that he isn't on the official WM poster!


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Greatest work of all time if he comes out on Monday, shit it got me to bite.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay. I'm still 85% sure this is not a work. BUT if it is, what if this (my dream) scenario happened: 

So raw Monday in Chicago. There's 20 or so minutes left and hope of punk returning grows extremely slim. The crowd is pissed, we are all disappointed even though we thought it wasn't really a work. They come back from a commercial break and they're doing something stupid like plugging the app or the network when punks music hits. He walks down to the ring, no pandering to the crowd, no "it's clobbering time". Gets in the ring and starts: 

"Cut my music. (*music cuts*) you know, over the past few weeks there have been a lot of rumors going around. Rumors on tmz, rumors on the internet: 'Cm punk walks out of wwe'. Everywhere claiming I was unhappy with my position, that I wanted a better position at wrestlemania. 'Cm punk took his ball and went home'. Through that, not a damn mention of me in this company while I was gone. You idiots chanted my name like it was going to magically make me appear but regardless they ignored it. Just like they ignored my desire to main event wrestlemania. Instead of rewarding my hard work and busting my ass for years they give Hunters stupid friends like Dave the main event. I'm sick of it! That's why I walked. I walked out on this stupid company and I walked out on you stupid people. So the question now is 'punk. Why are you back?' We'll I'm back because I love wrestling, so I will give this company one last chance to give me what I deserve. Give me a match I deserve. And if they don't, then I really will take my ball and go home. I'll do it just like Austin did it. Only unlike that spineless doofus, I won't ever come back."

Cue Vince's music. Vince comes out on stage

"Punk, it's good to see you back here in a wwe ring. Unfortunately, I can't give you the main event match this year at wrestlemania 30. That spot belongs to randy orton and, as you said it, Hunters stupid friend Dave bastista. What I can do, however, is give you a match you deserve"

Punk interrupts:

"What match? I've beat damn near everyone. What could you possibly have?"

Vince:
"We'll I can definitely say you have not defeated this man. But you have had somewhat of an obsession with him at times. It's your choice to accept this match. But let me tell you, I think you DESERVE this match....."

*Glass shatters* 
Crowd goes insane. Punk is dumbfounded. Austin stands on the stage laughing and points at punk, grabs a beer and slams it back. Raw goes off the air. 


Now. One flaw with my idea is punk returns as a heel in his hometown. Obviously he will be cheered but the only way punk/Austin could work is punk being heel. 
I also know the chance of punk/Austin, let alone Austin wrestling ever again, is 5%. But it's just an idea I has so don't flame me.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't think he should cut a promo at all if he comes back. The main event should be something like Batista and Orton vs Cena and Bryan and with 1 minute to go his music hits and he comes back like in 2011 just staring at the ring on the stage while everyone stares at him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Has it been confirmed anywhere else yet?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Londrick said:


> That song is good but I think it would make a great theme.
> 
> For his return they should use Miseria Cantare to build up his entrance then when it's over use Cult of Personality for him coming out.







This would be damn near perfect for WMXXX!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

New World Order. said:


> Greatest work of all time if he comes out on Monday, shit it got me to bite.


he legit quit so even if they using as it angle you still didn't get fooled tbh


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> *he legit quit* so even if they using as it angle you still didn't get fooled tbh


thats what the dirt sheets say thats about it


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

During AJ vs Natalya at 3/1 WWE live event in Cedar Rapids a "CM Punk” chant broke out at the beginning of the match and AJ responded well, playing up her sadness with the audience which endeared her even more to the smarks.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 3, 2006)

HouseofPunk said:


> This would be damn near perfect for WMXXX!


fantastic i would love to see punk coming with Miseria Cantare theme song


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

fukc new music... cult of personality is the best.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

So glad that CM Geek is gone for good.

#dealwithit


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL at thread title


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

He lost his smile and won't be coming back. Time for fans to deal with it!


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

So where are all these 'smarks' saying this was all a work now? Ya'll are idiots


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> He lost his smile and won't be coming back. Time for fans to deal with it!


#DealWithIt :batista2 :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

has Meltzer given his excuse for why Punk didn't show yet?


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

I think the fact they acknowledged it and played the music shows that they expect him to be back. I actually think that they've just postponed the return after it was leaked, it's great that we have the internet to talk about the product but how many storylines are getting ruined by leaks these days?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> has Meltzer given his excuse for why Punk didn't show yet?


*Apparently, according to Meltzer, his "source" was lied to. :hayden3*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> has Meltzer given his excuse for why Punk didn't show yet?


he should of checked his sources pwinsider said they talked to creative on Friday and punk was never gonna be there


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/84...the-raw-post-game-show-is-now-online.html?p=1

Can a member post what was said please.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/84...the-raw-post-game-show-is-now-online.html?p=1
> 
> Can a member post what was said please.


he said cm punk was never gonna be their and he was never in the monday night raw script pretty much cm punk is gone for good but that wwe wont outright bury cm punk since Vince McMahon really likes cm punk and hopes to get him back

also Victoria was backstage at raw aswell and aiden english and cj parker from nxt


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

lol @ people thinking he'll be back b4 WM 30.. move on and enjoy RANDY VS BOOOOOOOOTEEEZTA fpalm


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The only thing that will send a message now is if WM 30 in particular Orton/Batista completely bombs, if it doesn't then get used to seeing Batista in the title picture for some time to come.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Welp, it's been fun Punk...






Guess we'll see ya when the time comes, whenever that time is.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Welp, it's been fun Punk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is when you will next see him:lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I don't see Punk coming back for at least a decade where he and Trips will make up over the phone, workout a legend's contract and the bastard will return at a HOF induction ceremony.


----------

